# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами

## Krishna Parishat das

Краткая биография
Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами явился в этот мир в 1957 году в Англии. Он присоединился к Международному Обществу Сознания Кришны (ISKCON) в Лондоне в 1975 году, и в том же году был инициирован под именем Илапати даса основателем-ачарьей ISKCON, Его Божественной Милостью А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупадой.
С 1977 по 1979 г.г. Его Святейшество находился в Индии, главным образом, в Западной Бенгалии, проповедуя Сознание Кришны и распространяя книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Последующие десять лет он проповедовал в Бангладеше, Бирме, Таиланде и Малайзии.
В 1989 году он принял статус санньяси, получив имя Бхакти Викаша Свами, и вновь обосновался в Индии. С тех пор он путешествует по всему субконтиненту с лекциями на английском, хинди и бенгали. Его Святейшество также путешествует и проповедует Сознание Кришны и в других частях этого мира, в том числе, в России.
Его Святейшество продолжает писать книги и статьи. Его книги переведены на пятнадцать языков.



Официальный сайт в России 

http://www.bvks.ru/



Сайт на английском

http://www.bvks.com/

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати о прасаде*

Эта история произошла в 1311 году по бенгальскому летоисчислению. Когда
я (Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати) остановился здесь (в Йогапитхе),
Харипада Райа вместе со своей семьей тоже находился здесь весь фестиваль. В
то время еду для выполняющих служение в доме Махапрабху готовили очень
простую. Только на праздники для особых гостей готовили более тщательно.
И хотя Харипада Райа и его семья были одеты, как вайшнавы, все же они
были недовольны качеством прасада, который им подавали. Тогда я
попросил: «Дайте им первоклассную еду». Через 10 или 12 лет после этого
мы смогли поднять стандарт до сегодняшнего уровня.

«Gaudiya magazine» 

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 17.02.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Признак любви* 

Что такое признак любви? Признак, первичный признак, самый важный признак любви заключается в том, что преданный хочет видеть, что имя, слава (и т.д.) Господа становятся широко распространёнными. Он хочет видеть, что "Имя Господа моего известно везде". Это любовь. Если я люблю, я хочу видеть, что Его слава распространяется по всему миру. И Сам Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите (18.69): _на ча тасман манушйешу кашчин ме прия-криттамаха_- в этом мире для Меня нет и никогда не будет слуги (который проповедует Его славу) дороже, чем он.

Источник: VedaBase => Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.2.6 -- Нью-Вриндабан, 5 сентября 1972 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 28.01.2011 (с сайта bvks.ru)

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Терпеливо переносить невзгоды*

Пока у нас есть тело, оно будет подвержено воздействию климатических перемен, болезней,
стихийных бедствий и прочих проявлений тройственных материальных страданий. Это неизбежно. Иногда мы получаем письма, в которых преданные-неофиты спрашивают, почему они продолжают болеть, несмотря на то, что занимаются преданным служением. Из этого стиха они должны уяснить, что им нужно научиться терпению _(двандва-титикшайа)_.  Материальный мир – это мир противоположностей. Преданный не должен думать, что раз он заболел, значит лишился сознания Кришны. В сознании Кришны можно оставаться, невзирая ни на какие материальные препятствия. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.14) Господь Шри Кришна говорит: _тамс титикшасва бхарата_ – «Дорогой Арджуна, терпеливо переноси все эти невзгоды и продолжай действовать в сознании Кришны».

>>> Ref. VedaBase => SB 4.22.24
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 22.02.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Почему мы распространяем книги?*

Прабхупада однажды сказал: “Почему мы распространяем все эти книги? Мы просто хотим увидеть улыбку нашего духовного учителя”.

Источник: You Cannot Leave Boston Ch. 10 by SDG

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 19.04.2010 (с сайта bvks.ru)

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Из книги "Renunciation Through Wisdom" (Отречение через мудрость) 

Шрила Прабхупада здесь приводит "часто цитируемый афоризм", что лучше иметь ученого врага, чем глупого друга.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 25.02.2011 (с сайта bvks.ru)

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Дорогие преданные!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Мы будем весьма признательны, если все преданные будут помнить данные указания перед отправлением писем ЕС Бхакти Викаше Свами или в Конференцию "BVKS Sanga".

Что следует делать
==================

1. Если Вы печатаете письмо в Hotmail/Yahoo/Google или в любой другой свободной почтовой системе, пожалуйста, используйте формат "PLAIN TEXT" вместо "HTML" или "RICH TEXT" при составлении Вашего email. Этот формат не вызывает проблем в сети PAMHO.

2. Всегда приводите ТЕМУ Вашего письма в поле "SUBJECT" ("ТЕМА").

3. Если письмо очень длинное, пожалуйста, разбейте его на короткие параграфы и используйте подходящие пробелы, где необходимо.

Чего не следует делать
======================

1. Никогда не печатайте письмо с включенной клавишей CAPS LOCK (не печатайте все письмо ЗАГЛАВНЫМИ БУКВАМИ). Также, пожалуйста, не печатайте строку темы ЗАГЛАВНЫМИ БУКВАМИ.

2. Пожалуйста, не используйте "HARE KRISHNA" ("ХАРЕ КРИШНА") в начале письма.

Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати утверждал, что имя Господа не должно быть в начале письма; по-видимому, вполне подойдет обращение "намасте" (namah).

3. Пожалуйста, не используйте "HARE KRISHNA" ("ХАРЕ КРИШНА") в поле "SUBJECT" ("ТЕМА"). Тема должна быть более конкретной. Когда Вы посылаете запрос в Конференцию "BVKS Sanga", пожалуйста, не помещайте "A query" ("запрос") или нечто подобное в поле темы. Кратко опишите тему запроса.

Некоторые преданные используют тему вроде "letter" ("письмо"), "Guru Maharaj" ("Гуру Махарадж"), "Haribol" ("Харибол") и т.д., которое в действительности ничего не говорит о содержании письма.

Большое спасибо за сотрудничество!

Ваш слуга,
Гаура Бхагаван дас,
Модератор Конференции "BVKS Sanga",
19.04.2010

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Тест для демонов*

Одного теста достаточно. Если он не преданный, если он не сознающий Кришну, он демон, это наш окончательный вывод. Мы просто спрашиваем, осознаешь ли ты Кришну, знаешь ли ты Кришну. Если он говорит, "Нет, я не знаю...". Я думаю, дочь нашего Шьямасундары... Она обычно проповедует. Когда ей было четыре года, она обращалась к старшим: "Ты знаешь Кришну?". Если кто-то говорит: "Нет, я не знаю". "O, это Верховная Личность Бога". Это проповедь. Ребенок может проповедовать. Ребенок может понять, "Ты знаешь Бога?". "Нет". "Ты демон" (смех). В чем трудность? Как только ты говоришь: "Я не знаю Бога", ты демон. Достаточно. Первоклассный демон. "Я ученый". "Ты мошенник". "Нет, я учился, у меня есть степени". "Маяяпахрита-джняна. (смех) Мошенник, ты учился так долго, просто потерял время. Твое настоящее знание отсутствует, потому что ты не знаешь Бога". У нас в Движении Сознания Кришны есть очень простой тест, как различить разумного человека и мошенника. Как только мы понимаем, что он не
  осознает Кришну, он мошенник. Достаточно. Нет нужды в проверке. Даже если он имеет стпени M.A. (магистр гуманитарных наук), Ph.D. (доктор философии) и т.д., и т.п., мы будем назыывать его мошенником. Это открытый вызов; это не секрет. Как? Чанакья Пандит сказал, тьяджа дурджана-самсаргам видьяя 'пи аланкрито сан. Он очень хорошо говорит, что мошенники и глупцы должны отказаться от своего общества. Тьяджа дурджана-самсаргам. "Нет, у меня много друзей, они получили образование в университете". Но он говорит, видьяяланкрито 'пи сан. Даже если они со степенями M.A., Ph.D., тьяджа дурджана-самсаргам видьяяланкрито 'пи сан. Даже если он образован, с позволения сказать, образован, у него нет образования. Кто бы то ни было, не знающий Бога, необразован, он мошенник. Таков наш вывод. Не наш вывод, это заключение шастр.

Источник: VedaBase => Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам (6.1.38) -- Лос-Анжелес, 4 июня, 1976 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 27.02.2011 (Рассылка сайта bvks.ru)

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Шива считает себя слугой Кришны (к Шиваратри)*

Рудра, экспансия Садашивы в каждой из бесчисленных вселенных, является гуна-аватарой Господа (воплощением, отвечающим за одну из гун) и украшением сонма полубогов.
Он тоже одержим лишь одним желанием — служить Господу Кришне. Шри Садашива всегда говорит: «Я — слуга Господа Кришны».
Он опьянен восторгом любви к Господу Кришне и в наплыве чувств, не прикрыв тело одеждой, неустанно танцует и поет о доблестях и развлечениях Господа Кришны.

Ч Ч, Ади-лила, 6.79-81

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 01.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Cоздание ферм - хорошая мысль*

Да, создание ферм - хорошая мысль. Кроме духовного движения Сознания Кришны, я хочу этого - потому что люди могут не уезжать из деревень в город. Кришна Сам был деревенским жителем - Он не уходил в город. Он ушел в Двараку, но Васудева - везде; Кришне и Балараме нравится Вриндаван, поэтому Вриндаван означает "деревня". Васудева - везде, но Кришна лично находится во Вриндаване.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Бахуласве дасу, 29 сентября 1976 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 28.02.2011 г. (Рассылка сайта bvks.ru)

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Лила Джаганатхи Даса Бабаджи*

Однажды Джаганатха дас Бабаджи Махарадж попросил Крипасиндху Бабаджи, который думал, что он принял прибежище Джаганатхи, полить баклажаны. Это было в 1886 году. Когда пришел Бхактивинода, бабаджи в бхаджан кутире пожаловались ему на Джаганатху Даса Бабаджи. Их возражением было: "Мы пришли воспевать святое имя. Почему мы должны поливать баклажаны?". Бхактивинода Тхакур, видя его проступок, сказал: "Если вы имитируете, вы не будете воспевать святое имя". Бхактивинода Тхакур, для того чтобы очистить трех бабаджи, сделал три типа распоряжений. Во-первых, они должны отправиться в четыре святые Дхамы. Во-вторых, они должны посетить двенадцать святых мест. В-третьих, они должны полить баклажаны.

Рассказал Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 03.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Шрила Прабхупада о редактировании*

Наше редактирование состоит только в исправлении грамматических и орфографических ошибок без искажения стиля или философии.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Рупануге, 17 февраля 1970 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 05.03.2011 (Рассылка сайта bvks.ru)

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Мечта о дне…*

Ты написал: «Мы все мечтаем о том дне, когда ваши книги будут признаны величайшими шедеврами. Мы все мечтаем о том дне, когда ваши книги станут самыми востребованными в библиотеке. Мы уверены, что этот день не за горами». Да, Кришна удовлетворит это твое желание. Это точно. Но так как они глупцы и мошенники, все же на это потребуется некоторое время.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Ранадхире — Бомбей, 18 апреля 1977 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 07.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Жена как богиня удачи или ведьма*

Жена может быть как воплощением майи, так и прекрасным другом. Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху заметил, что для одного жена является богиней удачи, а для другого – ведьмой. В любом случае, ты должен быть строгим грихастхой и, как бы ни влияла на тебя твоя жена, ты должен сделать все, чтобы она была очень серьезной в сознании Кришны. Если в этом ты станешь для нее примером, то вскоре она последует за тобой. Это естественно. Будь непреклонен в своих усилиях и Кришна даст тебе все необходимое для этого.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Джитендрии, 22 февраля 1971 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 08.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Ключ к поклонению Божествам*

Теперь, когда ты пригласил Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай в Ахмедабад, ты должен очень тщательно заботиться об Их Светлостях. Ключ к поклонению Божествам состоит в непрерывности и чистоте. Все должно предлагаться Их Светлостям вовремя, тот, кто служит Им, как и то, что делается для Них, все должно быть очень чистым. Пожалуйста, лично проследи за тем, чтобы Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай уделяли все внимание. Получив Их благословения, не только ты станешь сознающим Кришну, но и все те, кто войдет с тобой в контакт.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Яшоматинандане, 27 апреля 1977 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 05.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Если 10% американцев...*

Шрила Прабхупада сказал Тамал Кришне Госвами, что если 10% американцев откажутся от мясоедения, то весь мир изменится.

Источник: Лекция Тамал Кришны Госвами, Хьюстон, 1995 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 11.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Практическое применение*

Если ты со всем вниманием изучаешь мои книги, то, я уверен, ты сможешь применять эту философию сознания Кришны во всех сферах жизни. Здесь нет никаких ограничений. Необходима обыкновенная практичность. Главное, чтобы Кришна находился в центре всей деятельности. Что бы ни происходило, если Кришна поставлен в центр, значит все правильно. Детали относятся к сфере здравого смысла.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Амарендре дасу – Калькутта, 31 января, 1972 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 11.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*«Прирожденные преданные» Гуджарата*

Жители Гуджарата (штат на западе Индии) – прирожденные преданные, так что если ты организуешь их, то из них выйдут первоклассные преданные. В этом нет сомнений. Организуй, насколько это возможно, исполнение киртана и распространение прасада. Это автоматически гарантирует успех.
Я видел их «Back to Godhead» - все сделано очень хорошо, самым совершенным образом.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Яшоматинандане, 28 апреля, 1977 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 12.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Противодействие абортам*

Конечно же, мы выступаем против абортов и можем объяснить, насколько это плохо, но не принимайте участия в этой политической пропаганде против абортов. Это не наш путь, поэтому не тратьте время, сотрудничая с политиками или с кем-то еще, участвуя в движении против абортов. Мы – Сознание Кришны и существуем ради Сознания Кришны, таково наше предназначение. Аборты – это только одна сторона проблемы. Все, что ты сделал в этом направлении, все правильно, но теперь сконцентрируйся на нашей главной задаче – сделать каждого сознающим Кришну. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху научил нас простому методу: воспевание Харе Кришна и распространение прасада. А если тебе встретился хотя бы немного образованный человек – постарайся распространить ему книгу и мы будем в выигрыше.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Туште Кришна Свами, 4 февраля 1977 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 02.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Лучшие преданные, чем были у Христа*

Касательно Иисуса Христа, к сожалению, он не смог встретить таких замечательных преданных, каких встретил я. Иисус сказал: Не убий, но они первым делом убили его. И убийства все еще продолжаются. Поэтому я очень счастлив иметь таких помощников, как вы.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Яшоматинандане, 27 апреля, 1977 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 13.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Все, чего хотел Чайтанья Махапрабху непременно сбудется*

Хотя атмосфера этого века Кали вся насыщена противостоянием, все же, если мы просто имеем веру в слова Чайтаньи Махапрабху: «Мое имя будет известно в каждом городе и деревне по всему миру», то обязательно нам будет сопутствовать успех, ведь Чайтанья Махапрабху – Сам Кришна и поэтому, чего бы Он ни пожелал, все обязательно сбудется. Поэтому, как мельчайшие частички Верховной Личности Бога, мы можем стать орудием претворения в жизнь планов Господа и не только сами отправимся назад к Богу, но и дадим возможность сделать это другим. Не поддавайся унынию, и Кришна поможет тебе.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Киртанананде, 24 ноября 1970 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 16.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Поклонение Шри Гаурахари*

Просто поклоняйся Шри Гаурахари, который всегда так нежен со Своими преданными. Он - тот самый Верховный Бог, Кришна, который резвился на пастбищах Враджи и похитил сердца Нанды и Яшоды.

Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур

Бхога-арати, стих 1 (из Гитавали)

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 17.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

…насчет того, что ты видел Господа Вишну и летал во сне – не слишком обольщайся этим. Может так и было, а может быть и нет. Если ты хочешь практического, осязаемого продвижения, то следуй правилам и предписаниям, внимательно читай и изучай мои книги, повторяй Харе Кришна мантру и прими достойное руководство.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Марку Ансону, 4 февраля 1977 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 14.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Движение Чайтаньи Махапрабху - просто трансцендентное наслаждение*

Чайтанья Махапрабху советует: «Воспевай Харе Кришна, танцуй от души, а когда устанешь, просто отдохни и вкуси Кришна прасадам». Его формула очень приятна. Кевала ананда-канда. Когда Он был в Джаганнатха Пури, то каждый вечер танцевал и пел. А когда заканчивал танцевать, то раздавал роскошный прасад Джаганнатхи. Каждый вечер тысячи и тысячи людей собирались вместе. Так что это Движение приносит трансцендентное наслаждение. 

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады на "Парама Коруну"

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 15.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Ведический Планетарий*

…мы планируем построить очень большой «Ведический Планетарий» или «Храм Понимания». В нем будет воссоздана огромная подробная модель вселенной, как она описана в пятой песне Шримад Бхагаватам. Эту модель зрители смогут изучать с разных уровней с использованием эскалаторов. На открытых верандах можно будет получить подробную информацию в виде диорам, карт, фильмов и т.д. Размеры планетария планируются 400 футов (1 фут примерно 30,48 см.) в высоту и площадью примерно в 90 000 кв. футов. Модель будет изображать (снизу вверх):

1. Низшие планетные системы (паталади-сапталока)
2. Земную систему (бху-мандала с Сумеру в центре, семь островов (саптадвипа), семь океанов (сапта-самудра), Маносаттара Парвату, Локалока Парвату, Алокаваршу.
3. Бхуварлоку (Сиддха-чарани-лока)
4. Высшую планетную систему (Сварга лока), начинающуюся с солнца, показанную с помощью электрических приборов в горизонтальной и вертикальной проекции, Раху, Луну, Накшатры, остальные семь планет, заканчивающихся Сатурном (Санишчара), Саптариши и Дхрувалоку с Кширодакашайи Вишну, возлежащим на океане Кширодака.
5. Махарлоку
6. Джаналоку
7. Тапалоку
8. Сайтьялоку
9. Гарбходакашайи Вишну, возлежащего на Шешанаге в океане Гарбходака
10. Семь оболочек вселенной
11. Шивалоку
12. Каранарнавашайи Вишну, возлежащий на Карана-самудре
13. Имперсональное брахмаджйоти
14. Вайкунтхалока с различными Винумурти
15. Голока Вриндавана

Эта модель (примерно 200 футов высотой и 100 шириной) будет свешиваться из купола и вращаться, в соответствии с действительным движением планет. Этот огромный проект целиком основан на ссылках, взятых из пятой песни Шримад Бхагаватам, авторитетных комментариев ачарий, Пуран и Самхит, таких, как Брахма-самхита и т.д.

Вы понимаете, что работа над проектом предстоит гигантская и для того, чтобы он был успешен, требуется участие экспертов различных областей знания. Это будет прекрасное проявление Ведической культуры Индии, которое привлечет гостей со всего мира.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо С.Л. Дхани (Заместителю Секретаря), 14 ноября 1976 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 20.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Бхакти Викаша Свами: "Разве только демоны должны писать книги?"*

Гуру и склонности

Замечательно, если у нас есть склонность служить Господу. Это первая квалификация, которая необходима - иметь склонность служить Господу. Вы очень удачливы, если в вас пробудилось желание служить Господу. Но если мы думаем: "У меня есть такая склонность и гуру должен направлять меня в соответствии с ней", то мы не понимаем, что значит быть учеником. Если мы думаем, что какая бы глупая идея не пришла мне в голову, гуру должен коснуться моих стоп и благословить меня на осуществление этой идеи… Как насчет распространения книг? У кого есть склонность выходить в 20-ти градусный мороз с огромной сумкой книг и пытаться распространять их? У кого-нибудь есть такая склонность? Итак, склонности могут быть, но все же мы должны делать то, что требуется. Для того, чтобы распространять это движение мы должны желать делать вещи, которые могут быть нам даже не по душе.

Есть запись лекции Прабхупады в Нью-Йорке 1966 года, на которой он сказал: "В действительности мне нечего тут делать, я не хочу тут быть, в Америке. Мое сердце всегда стремится во Вриндаван. Но поскольку мой духовный учитель приказал приехать сюда проповедовать…". Гуру может давать наставления в соответствии с вашими склонностями. Он может видеть, что вы привязаны к какому-то роду деятельности и не можете делать ничего другого, поскольку находитесь на уровне неофита. Лучше если вы обратитесь к духовному учителю и спросите: "Что я могу делать?", вместо того, чтобы говорить о том, что вы хотите делать и просить на это благословения.

Гуру обычно дает наставления, принимая во внимание ваши склонности и качества. Но преданный должен быть готов делать все, о чем его попросят. И поскольку мы пребываем в материальном мире долгое время, то вы могли в соответствии со своей кармой развить какие-то склонности, но подлинная склонность души - это служить Кришне.

Бхагавад-гита" и "Origins"

Возможно, неплохо было бы иметь "Бхагавад-гиту" в соответствии с парампарой для ученых - что-то новое - "старое вино в новой бутылке" - как Прабхупада писал о Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуре - снаружи как бы новое, но внутри тоже самое.

Конечно, если предпринимается попытка превзойти Прабхупаду или сделать что-нибудь лучше, то это должно быть отвергнуто. Но если вы, представляя послание, действуете в системе парампары, тогда пусть будет много изданий "Бхагавад-гиты". В настоящее время постоянно муссируется теория: так как книги Прабхупады являются сводами законов на ближайшие 10000 лет, то нет необходимости в написании других книг. И тот, кто пишет книги, оскорбляет тем самым Шрилу Прабхупаду. Хотя, я сам читал в книгах Прабхупады утверждения, что главным занятием личности живущей в отречении является именно написание литературы, как вклад в просвещение человеческого общества. Прабхупада многим своим ученикам говорил о необходимости написания книг. Все должно быть так, как говорил Прабхупада: существуют разные комментарии - демонические и написанные преданными. Так что же получается, только демоны должны писать книги, а преданным следует остановиться? Мой духовный брат написал мне несколько месяцев назад гне
 вное письмо: "Почему ты пишешь книги?" Я был удивлен тем, что он написал только мне, хотя я не единственный ученик Шрилы Прабхупады пишущий книги. Многие другие ученики Прабхупады пишут книги.

Брихад мриданган указывает на большой киртан. Написание книг - это киртан, это естественная склонность души на чистом уровне прославлять Кришну и как рекомендуют последние ачарьи, если вы совершаете киртан, то почему бы вам не делать это широко… Я проповедую, но только одной личности, потому что не хочу возгордиться. Но если послание хорошо для одного человека, то оно хорошо и для всех остальных. Сахаджии говорят, что проповедь предназначена для самопрославления (пратиштха). Может быть… Такая проповедь нежелательна. Но если кто-то желает серьезно служить парампаре, он должен соответственно действовать, исходя из соображения, что если их послание столь прекрасно, то его должно получить как можно большее число людей.

Существует определенный класс людей, к примеру, среднего уровня ученые. Вы можете это испытать, распространяя книги. Это студенты, вы можете показать им "Бхагавад-гиту" и они даже не посмотрят на нее. Но если вы покажете журнал "Origins", который мало чем отличается от "Бхагавад-гиты", то они заинтересуются: "О вот это интересно!" После прочтения "Origins" они будут более заинтересованы в чтении "Бхагавад-гиты". Такая проповедь приветствуется. Необходимо большое количество книг. Это не означает, что о книгах Прабхупады можно забыть. Нет, его книги - это основа. Мы проповедуем на основе его книг, живем в соответствии с его книгами. И это не означает, что иные пути развития сознания Кришны должны быть забыты. Тогда мы должны прекратить давать классы, а просто читать книги Прабхупады, но Прабхупада не говорил такого. Необходимо объяснять книги Прабхупады. Так как Кришна безграничен, то и объяснение также может быть безграничным. Это должно продолжаться. Мы должны больше и больше
  прославлять Кришну. Таков мой ответ. Не все должны писать книги. Самое важное - это распространение книг Прабхупады. Но если у преданных есть вдохновение писать книги и публиковать их, то пусть они это делают.

Материалы: фестиваль, Набережные Челны, 2006 год; лекция по "Бхагавад-гите" 4.3, Салем, Индия, 05 июня 2006 
(с сайта bvks.ru)

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Одевайся для удовольствия Кришны*

Прабхупада: Почему ты не одет, как санньяси?

Тушта Кришна: Люди ощущают дискомфорт, видя эту одежду, Прабхупада. Они видят, что я отличаюсь от них и не могут общаться. Они не могут спокойно слушать меня, когда я так одет.

Прабхупада: Но санньяси должен одеваться в шафран и брить голову.

Тушта Кришна: Я соблюдаю все принципы, а одежда – это нечто внешнее. Почему это должно препятствовать проповеди?

Прабхупада: Если одежда не так важна, то почему ты переодеваешься для людей, которые относятся столь серьезно к тому, что не так важно? (Пауза) Ты меня понимаешь? Несерьезные люди находятся под контролем этих внешних проявлений. Почему ты переодеваешься ради несерьезных людей? Ты должен одеваться, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну.

Тушта Кришна: Так вы хотите, чтобы я носил шафрановую одежду и брился наголо?

Прабхупада: Да, я хочу, чтобы ты пообещал мне это. Носи только шафрановую одежду и брей голову. Так должен выглядеть санньяси. Ты должен пообещать.

Тушта Кришна: Да Прабхупада. Я обещаю.

Из книги “Мой прославленный учитель” Бхуриджана прабху (в английском варианте 227 страница)

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 20.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Коллапс цивилизации*

Эта цивилизация будет уничтожена. Этого невозможно избежать. Люди четвертого класса. Потому что, она управляется людьми четвертого класса.
>>> Ref. VedaBase => Утренняя прогулка - 14 мая 1975 г., Перт, Шотландия

… цивилизация будет уничтожена очень скоро и по всему миру. Она будет уничтожена. Какой бы изм вы не приняли, цивилизация будет уничтожена. Люди сойдут с ума от множества беспокойств. Когда человеку некуда деваться от гнетущих его проблем, он совершает самоубийство. Это уже происходит.
>>> Ref. VedaBase => BTGPY22c: Безбожная цивилизация

…корнем всех болезней и проблем в мире – ошибочное принятие материи за дух. На этом зиждется современная цивилизация. Жизнь строится на фундаменте из песка и, естественно, все это разрушится.
>>> Ref. VedaBase => BTGPY22c: Безбожная цивилизация

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 22.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас



----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Фильм «Харе Рама, Харе Кришна»*

Гопал Кришна Махараджа: Я помню, после первого же огромного пандала Харе Кришна в Бомбее, наше Движение произвело фурор в Индии, так как Прабхупада устраивал пандалы с помощью своих учеников с Запада. После этого Прабхупада устраивал огромные пандалы в Бомбее, Калькутте, Дели, повсюду. В то время на экранах Индии шел фильм известной кинозвезды Девананды. Я помню, он вышел в 1972 г. и назывался «Харе Рама, Харе Кришна».

Преданный: «Харе Кришна, Харе Рама».

Гопал Кришна Махараджа: Нет, именно «Харе Рама, Харе Кришна», как у нас, только наоборот. Я жил в Америке, но тогда отправился в Индию, где преданные сказали мне, что «Этот фильм для нас – антиреклама». Это было правдой, так как в том фильме были показаны преданные, которые принимали наркотики перед тем, как идти воспевать Харе Кришна. Я встретился со Шрилой Прабхупадой в Акаш Ганге. В то время наш храм располагался в Акаш Ганге, и у мы еще не владели «Hare Krishna Land». Я рассказал Прабхупаде о фильме и о том, что он нас очерняет и что все обеспокоены. Прабхупада сказал: «Все нормально. Люди будут слышать Харе Кришна и это принесет им благо». Прабхупада был так счастлив. Он сказал: «Когда люди услышат Харе Кришна, они ощутят счастье».

Источник: VedaBase => Гопал Кришна Махараджа

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 10.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас



----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Как продавались книги Шрилы Прабхупады*

Как мы все знаем, Прабхупада придавал особое значение печатанию и распространению книг. До 1975 года большинство наших книг ввозились из-за рубежа, но затем мы сами стали их печатать. Так что мы организовали… был один мистер Гупта, насколько я помню, он был владельцем большого книжного магазина в центре Floral(?) Fountain. Он организовал большую экспозицию книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Книги Прабхупады были расположены в окне магазина, была выставлена стойка с книгами, изготовлены постеры, рекламирующие книги Прабхупады, в общем, была проделана по-настоящему огромная работа. Это продолжалось месяц. Но по прошествии этого месяца стало ясно, что наши надежды на хорошие продажи не оправдались. Так что я отправился к Прабхупаде и отчитался перед ним. Прабхупада сказал: «Мои книги продаются, благодаря энтузиазму моих учеников, а у продавцов этих книжных магазинов нет энтузиазма». Прабхупада не отговаривал нас, но дал ясно понять, что книги продаются благодаря энтузиазму его учеников.

Источник: VedaBase => Гопал Кришна Махараджа

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 08.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Обязанность ребенка перед матерью*

...как обязанностью твоей матери было заботиться о тебе, пока ты не окрепнешь, так же и обязанностью выросшего ребенка является забота о духовном состоянии его матери. В Шримад Бхагаватам приводится пример Девахути и Господа Капиладевы. Господь Капиладев появился как сын Девахути, и в отсутствие Кардамуни, отца Господа Капиладевы, Божественный Сын дал наставления Своей матери Девахути и она достигла трансцендентного положения.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Ранадхиру, 07.12.1969

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 22.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Политиками должны становиться кшатрии*

Нет ничего хорошего в том, что класс шудр или вайшей участвует в политике. Политиками должны становиться кшатрии и тогда все будет управляться должным образом.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Г.Л. Нанде (бывшему премьер-министру Индии) от 14 июня 1975 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 23.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Медицинское лечение в сознании Кришны*

Касательно болезни твоей дочери, все члены твоей семьи должны сесть и исполнять киртан Харе Кришна. Пусть твоя дочь слышит, и она поправится.

Источник: Ref. VedaBase => Письмо Джагадананде, 11 мая 1977 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 26.03.2011 (с сайта bvks.ru)

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Работа не освобождает женщину*

В Индии, когда мы были детьми, я видел одну рекламу пишущей машинки фирмы «Ремингтон»: «Это машина дает освобождение женщинам, так как они получают работу машинисток». Вот такая реклама… Вместо того, чтобы зависеть от дома, они становились секретаршами людей третьего класса… И в этом заключается освобождение? Ведь это было преподнесено, как освобождение. Подобным же образом, если мы совершаем некое материальное продвижение во имя удобства или эмансипации, то мы просто портим все дело.

Источник: VedaBase => Лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам 7.9.11-13, Гавайи, 24 марта 1969 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 27.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас



----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Видеть Кришну в любой повседневной деятельности*

Это Движение Сознания Кришны настолько совершенно, что если люди видят Кришну в любой повседневной деятельности, то они становятся совершенными. Как утверждается в Бхагавад-гите, мы можем помнить Кришну даже когда пьем воду, любуемся солнечным и лунным светом, когда вдыхаем аромат цветка, когда слышим трансцендентную звуковую вибрацию, когда воспеваем Ведические мантры, когда видим что-то прекрасное или же что-то удивительное, кем-нибудь созданное. Даже в интимных отношениях мы можем видеть Кришну, ведь Он говорит, что зачатие детей в соответствии с принципами шастр – это Кришна. Так что, чем бы мы ни занимались, мы можем стать сознающими Кришну, и в этом состоит успех жизни.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Рупануге от 26 мая 1971 г.

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Предлагать Кришне самое лучшее*

…процесс таков, чтобы давать духовному учителю самое лучшее и не важно, какова этому цена. Об этом говорится в истории о Кришне и Судаме. Когда они находились в гурукуле их духовного учителя, то рисковали собственными жизнями, чтобы выполнить приказ их Гуру Махараджа, и он даровал им благословение в виде вечного Знания. Так же и ты старайся предлагать Кришне все самое лучшее, что у тебя есть, и тебе будут дарованы все благословения.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Джайадхарме, 27 ноября 1973 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 26.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Санньяси – лицензированный нищий*

Отличная идея - приобрести машину для того, чтобы путешествовать. Как санньяси, ты можешь выпросить у кого-нибудь хороший грузовик. Но у тебя должен быть один брахмачари в качестве помощника. И если у тебя будет передвижная программа, это будет очень, очень хорошо. Санньяси предписано постоянно находиться в пути. И Кришна дает тебе сейчас шанс. Ты должен воспользоваться этой возможностью. Что касается сбора денег – санньяси зовут _викшу_, или лицензированный нищий. Не только санньяси, но и брахмачари предписано собирать деньги для духовного учителя, который тратит их на миссионерскую деятельность.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Киратананде, 22 сентября 1969 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 28.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Квалификация для обучения Сознанию Кришны*

Мы не можем обучать других науке Бхагавад-гиты, Сознания Кришны, пока сами полностью не поймем ее, пока не начнем практиковать ее, не идя на компромиссы по отношению к любой другой философии.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Майку Габбарду от 18 февраля 1977 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 29.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Повсюду люди будут счастливы*

Я так рад узнать о твоих успехах в Движении Сознания Кришны. Оно и правда уникально и ничто не может с ним сравниться. Чайтанья Махапрабху предсказал, что приняв это Движение, люди повсюду будут счастливы. Теперь оно в руках разумных и изобретательных американских молодых людей. Теперь это самое благословенное Движение может распространиться повсюду и все будут счастливы.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Киртананде от 12 ноября 1970

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 31.03.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Шудрам необходимо знать, как пахать землю*

Деревенские дети могут учить английский язык, как это делается в Гурукуле, но они также должны обучаться пахать землю. Не обязательно каждый должен иметь образование. Изучение английского языка и поиск работы в городах не должно становиться модой. Шудрам не нужен английский, им необходимо знать, как пахать землю.

Источник: VedaBase => Письмо Махамсе Свами, февраль 1977 г.

Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами от 01.04.2011

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Рады сообщить ученикам и доброжелателям Бхакти Викаши Свами, что с 8 по15 июля 2011 г. В Набережных Челнах пройдет фестиваль Бхакти Викаши Свами. Фестиваль абсолютно бесплатный, за счет добровольных пожертвований преданных. Он пройдет на природе, на берегу речки. Поэтому необходимо запастись палаткой, спальником, ковриком, веревками для сушки одежды и всем необходимым для проживания на природе. Омовение в речке, прасад гарантируется. 

Любители относительного комфорта могут снять жилье, примерно 600 руб. в сутки, совсем рядом (примерно 10 минут ходьбы) с местом проведения фестиваля. 

Более подробная информация о фестивале будет дана позже.

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Дорогие преданные!

Несмотря на то, что фестиваль Бхакти Викаши Свами 2011 года будет совершенно бесплатным, все же пожертвования будут очень кстати. Деньги можно перечислять по следующим реквизитам:

ОАО «Альфа-банк»
к/сч 30101810200000000593
в ОПЕРУ Московского ГТУ ЦБ РФ
БИК 044525593
ИНН 7728168971
Счет 40817810807050029551
Получатель: Заев Сергей Леонидович

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Дополнительная информация о фестивале Бхакти Викаши Свами 2011

Схемы проезда до места проведения фестиваля:

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]



От аэропорта добираетесь до ж/д вокзала. Оттуда на маршрутке или автобусе до остановки «улица Шамиля Усманова» Дальше по схеме.

Из Казани с ж/д и авто вокзалов можно доехать на автобусе (примерно 4,5 часа), который отходит каждый час. 

Возможна доставка с остановки «улица Шамиля Усманова» на машине. Тел.89274320505 Махаакша дас.

По всем вопросам можно обращаться к Санкиртана Гуру дасу, тел. +79372889888.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Газета "Вечные Ценности", № 2(12), 22 июля 2008 года
Бхакти Викаша Свами
   Я не уверен, что современные психологические техники действительно полезны. Основанные на атеистической антропологии (теории эволюции и т.п.), они могут в некоторых случаях дать какое-то видимое временное улучшение способности обеспокоенной личности общаться с другими, но, в конечном счете, они просто углубляют забытье о Кришне. Особенно консультирование в вопросах семьи, которое пытается объяснить взаимоотношения согласно мирским концепциям совместимости, в действительности является насилием. Из-за того что таким консультациям недостает учения о том, что основа супружества – это ответственность, которая исходит от приверженности дхарме, они косвенно ставят выдуманные нормы и правила выше дхармы.
Психологическое консультирование – это одно из нынешних увлечений ИСККОН, но нам нужно больше киртана и меньше консультаций. В каких бы консультациях мы ни нуждались, они должны быть основаны на понимании шастр, проводиться продвинутыми преданными, твердо знающими шастры, и они должны избегать негодных мирских идеологий, как тех, что порождены Фрейдом.
   Ученика, который, принимая жизненно важные решения, будет скорее советоваться с психологами, консультантами, астрологами и т.п., а не со своим гуру, едва ли можно назвать учеником.
   Гуру должен стремиться поддерживать веру ученика в него, поскольку она связывает ученика с Абсолютной Истиной. Однако это не означает, что гуру должен идти на поводу у ученика-дилетанта и соглашаться со всеми его убеждениями. Гуру должен непреклонно представлять Абсолютную Истину, как ее излагают гуру, садху и шастры. Гуру, по возможности, должен уметь представить это знание таким образом, чтобы рассеять сомнения ученика (хотя очень трудно убедить того, кто не хочет избавиться от сомнений); но независимо от этого, первейшая обязанность гуру – быть приверженным истине. Кришна наделит умением и всеми необходимыми качествами преданного, который искренне служит Ему, содействуя в духовном продвижении другим. И наоборот – гуру, который приспосабливает свою проповедь под учеников, теряет способность представлять истину и теряет доверие тех лучших своих учеников, которые стремятся только к истине и ни к чему другому.
   Гуру может терпеть ошибки своих учеников, но не до такой степени, чтобы позволить им отправиться в ад.
Если гуру не привержен высшим идеалам, он может не обращать внимания на изъяны своих учеников, которые не должны оставаться незамеченными. Гуру, которому не достает воли исправлять учеников, может просто наблюдать за их деградацией или даже ей способствовать, в результате чего такие ученики становятся в некотором отношении даже хуже обычных материалистов. Такого гуру, даже если сам он строго всему следует, едва ли можно назвать гуру. 
Если ученику что-то неясно, он может обратиться к гуру. Однако и сам ученик должен использовать свой разум. К примеру, если вам советуют есть мясо или заняться мясным бизнесом, вам не обязательно обращаться за советом к гуру. Совершенно очевидно, что такому совету следовать не стоит. Однако могут быть и менее очевидные ситуации. Например, преданному могут посоветовать каждый день в течение часа заниматься хатха-йогой. Занятие хатха-йогой не противоречит принципам преданного служения, однако одновременно с улучшением здоровья это может привести к ухудшению садханы и усилению телесных представлений о жизни. В подобных случаях, когда ученик не уверен, он может обратиться за советом к гуру. 
   Хотя преданные и могут советоваться с другими людьми, следует быть очень осмотрительными, если принимаемые решения жизненно важные. Не забывайте: большинству людей неведома цель жизни и пути ее достижения. Также опасно советоваться с так называемыми «преданными», выдающими себя за астрологов, консультантов и т.д., поскольку их видение не основано на гуру, садху и шастрах.
   Часто преданных уводят в сторону разные практики, такие как йога, пранаяма, различные диеты, астрология, васту и т.д. Это все дано Богом и делает наше исполненное трудностей путешествие по материальному миру немного легче. Все это может быть использовано в определенной мере, и даже может помочь нам, но мы должны все рассматривать с другой точки зрения. Вместо того, чтобы потратить деньги на драгоценный камень, который, предположительно, может нейтрализовать влияние эпохи Раху, лучше воспевать Харе Кришна. С помощью воспевания, все настоящие проблемы жизни уйдут. Например, некоторые люди платят неплохие деньги эксперту в науке васту, который дает им совет перенести окно с одной стены на другую, но я бы посоветовал лучше позвать преданных, провести санкиртану, угостить их прасадом и посодействовать в распространении книг. У вас могут возникнуть некоторые проблемы с тем, что окно находится не на той стороне дома, но вы получите намного более ценное благословение от Кришны, если просто сфокусируетесь на прямом методе сознания Кришны.
   Существует две категории преданных-неофитов: те, кто искренне стремится прогрессировать, и те, кто не стремится к этому. Первые, которым просто не достает опыта, в случае, если им посчастливится иметь хорошее общение, будут быстро продвигаться до уровня мадхьяма-адхикари - того уровня, с которого действительно начинается прогресс. Вторые же, неискренние преданные, часто выдают себя за продвинутых преданных, несмотря на то, что имеют множество материальных привязанностей. Помимо этого они могут пытаться оправдывать или не придавать значения своему несоответствию. Именно такие неофиты, выставляющие себя продвинутыми преданными или преданными-реалистами и т.п., привносят в сознание Кришны различные заблуждения, отклонения, компромиссы и т.д. Такой жалкой пародией на бхакти чаще всего заражаются новички, однако от этого не застрахованы даже опытные преданные, в случае, если они не 
практикуют преданное служение с усердием или не принимают всем сердцем авторитет гуру, садху и шастр.

- Некоторые преданные любят жевать жвачку? Какие преданные? Сваямбхува, Нарада, Шамбху? Или может быть Господь Шива, который сидит под деревом баньян и просит Парвати дать ему жвачку? А вы предлагаете ее Кришне? Я не слышал, чтобы Кришна жевал жвачку. Необычный вопрос. Кстати, если у вас проблемы со здоровьем, то можете каждый день немного вина выпивать, это очень полезно. Так говорят. Небольшая доза алкоголя благоприятна для здоровья. Единственная проблема в том, что это греховная деятельность, но здоровье будет хорошее. А если вы постоянно испытываете стресс, то можете курить – курение успокаивает нервы. А так как нервы у вас будут спокойны, вы сможете лучше повторять Харе Кришна. Все это записывается? Шастры не запрещают жевать жвачку… Однажды я был у одного из духовных братьев Шрилы Прабхупады и увидел, что он пьет чай. Я спросил: «А почему вы пьете чай?» Он сказал, что шастры не запрещают пить чай, там ничего не говорится об этом. Я почти что уверен, что шастры так же не запрещают ходить на дискотеку…Можно устроить дискотеку в сознании Кришны… Все, что я сейчас говорил, это была шутка, но если вы еще зададите подобные вопросы, то я уже начну злиться. 
 (Бхакти Викаша Свами)

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Рады сообщить, что с 25 по 29 июля 2012 г. в Казани пройдет фестиваль Бхакти Викаши Свами. Это предварительная информация, подробности позже. 
22 июля - прилет в Москву, лекция.
25-29 июля - фестиваль.
30 июля - Москва.

Естественно, фестиваль бесплатный, но если есть желание пожертвовать что-то на его проведение, то ниже приводим реквизиты: 

ОАО «Альфа-банк»
к/сч 30101810200000000593
в ОПЕРУ Московского ГТУ ЦБ РФ
БИК 044525593
ИНН 7728168971
Счет 40817810807050029551
Получатель: Заев Сергей Леонидович

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Сознание Кришны - индуизм или божественная культура*




*У единства в многообразии есть свои пределы*

----------


## Dimas

*A message from His Holiness Bhakti Vikasa Swami, the author of the book "On Speaking Strongly in Srila Prabhupada's Service."*

----------


## Dimas

Транскрибированная лекция Е.С. Бхакти Викаши Махараджа
28 марта 2012 г
Тамил Наду, Индия

Итак, я продолжаю тему вчерашнего дня. Я сделал обзор. И, конечно, это можно назвать субъективным обзором того, как Международное Общество Шрилы Прабхупады претерпело сознательную индуизацию, академизацию (если такое слово есть) и гуманитаризацию (я несколько терминов придумал).
В действительности, это не только мое субъективное мнение, но ученые... на самом деле, когда мы употребляем слово «ученые» в наши дни, как правило, мы подразумеваем под этим университетских ученых. На самом же деле учеными следует считать таких, как Вьясадева, Джива Госвами, Бхактисиддхантха Сарасвати, АЧ Бхактиведанта Свами Прабухпада. Это настоящие ученые. Так или иначе, Берк Рочворд, признанный американский ученый из ... (не могу вам сказать, из какого он университета, можете посмотреть, если хотите)...опубликовал несколько лет назад книгу «Трансформация Харе Кришна», в которой он сделал обзор того, как наше Движение не только изменилось, но оно менялось сознательно изнутри.
Движение превратилось из революционного монашеского в общество, в котором люди живут в мире, как в светском мире. Общество стало более семейно ориентировано.
Он рассказывает о том, как изменилась роль женщин. Акцента на отрешенности уже нет. В обществе появилась позиция в отношении того, что женщины должны иметь равные права на управление в ИСККОН.
Движение сознательно менялось и те, кто изменили его, оказались властьимущими, а те, кто несогласны, считаются возмутителями спокойствия, раскольниками, диссидентами и так далее, потому что они не следуют за властьимущими в обществе.
И мне это не нравится. Не нравится то, что Движение менялось и со мной никто не советовался. У меня спросят: «Если у вас есть какие-то претензии, вы должны были обсуждать это». Но никто со мной не советовался, начиная все эти программы, которые все изменили, которые изменили все направление и предназначение. В конечном итоге, у нас есть цели Прабхупады, но Движение, которое сейчас сформировалось, не совсем ясно организовано для того, чтобы исполнять эти цели. В глазах общественности, по крайней мере в Индии, это уже благотворительное какое-то движение, социальное движение. В некоторых странах это индуистское общество.

Также неофициально и очень ясно мне сказали разные лидеры в нашем Движении: «Мы не должны использовать термин варнашрама», о котором Прабхупада сказал: «50% моей деятельности еще предстоит сделать. Это установление варнашрамы». И нам не позволяется использовать этот термин на том основании, что люди могут нас неправильно понять и подумать, что мы пропагандируем кастовую систему. Я лично думаю, что это потому, что некоторые лидеры не хотят варнашрамы, они хотят что-то более современное, равноправное. Варнашрама означает, например, что у женщин будет второстепенная общественно-социальная роль. Шастры и учение Прабухпады очень ясно говорит об этом. Но это очень не популярно в превалирующей части мира сего, то есть в западном мире. Хотя, когда мы говорим «мнение мировой общественности», мы склонны думать о том, что выходит в новостях, которыми владеет Рупак Мердак, медиа-магнат. Но тем не менее, существует огромная часть населения, допустим, исламского мира, которое находится под влиянием СМИ, но, тем не менее, не верит этому. Так или иначе, если у вас есть опасение, что варнашраму могут принять за кастовую систему, то делайте так, как делал Прабхупада. Прабхупада постоянно использовал термин «варнашрама» и проповедовал, что это нужно вводить. Со стороны людей были возражения по поводу кастовой системы, но Прабхупада объяснял это просто. Гораздо легче сказать членам ИСККОН заткнуться и не говорить о варнашраме. То есть мы должны делать, как Прабхупада, и говорить людям, что это необходимо для здорового состояния человеческого общества. Я даже не хочу говорить этого слова. Это, фактически, запретное слово почти. Конечно, мы говорим: «Мы должны постепенно-постепенно-постепенно. Может быть через некоторое поколение это произойдет». Но Прабхупада хотел мгновенно ввести ее. Сразу же, а не через многие поколения. А сейчас мы пропустили уже, по крайней мере, одно поколение.
Итак, что можно сказать о единстве в многообразии. Почему бы нам сейчас не жить, имея разные мнения? Что ж, есть определенное ограничение в этом отношении. На сколько вы можете быть разными и, тем не менее, объединяться? Я резко возражаю. Я не хочу быть частью Движения, которое воспринимается как индуистсккая благотворительная гуманитарная, защищающая бедных организация. Я не хочу быть частью этого. Единство есть. В том смысле, что я могу быть как частью этого Движения, так же и оставить его. Могу быть частью его, продолжать жить, жалуясь. Или я могу оставить его. Но я выбрал остаться и жаловаться. Но это не настоящее единство. Настоящее единство в том, что у нас есть одна цель. Но у нас разные подходы достижения этой цели. Как я уже сказал, может быть теоретически те, кто не хотят говорить о варнашраме, спят и видят ее, они просыпаются среди ночи и думают: «Как же нам ввести варнашраму в общество?» Но я сомневаюсь в этом. Когда расхождения в средствах становятся слишком явными, то и цель тоже становится другой.
Так же как карма-канда. Если вы совершаете карма-канду, это вас не приведет к чистому преданному служению. Я думаю, можно сказать, что в этом есть единство, но только в том плане, что все это относится к ведической культуре. Чистые преданные осуждают это. Конечно, некоторые люди скажут, что карма-канда ведет к бхакти. Сначала вы совершаете карму, она приведет к гьяни, гьяни приведет к бхакти. Это не работает, если чистый преданный не придет к вам и не скажет... Чистые преданные, такие как Прабхупада или Нароттам дас приходят и говорят, что карма-канда и гьяна-канда - это просто горшки с ядом, которые считаются нектаром только теми, кто пьет это. Но в результате вы снова и снова рождаетесь и скитаетесь по вселенной, поедаете всевозможную отвратительную пищу и деградируете до самого низкого уровня. Итак, карма-канда, несомненно, находится в рамках ведической культуры, но ее не прославляют чистые преданные. Ее можно считать приемлемой лишь в самой малой степени. Это лучше, чем быть за пределами ведической культуры, как говорил Прабхупада. Он несколько раз говорил об этом, что лучше быть мясоедом, поклоняющимся Кали, чем христианином, потому что так вы хотя бы находитесь в рамках ведической культуры. Но мы не рекомендуем людям поклоняться Кали, начинать убивать коз и так далее, как это делают поклонники Кали. И хотя мы можем сказать: «Хорошо, поклонение Кали находится в рамках ведической культуры», но мы же не собираемся это проповедовать.
Точно так же такие вещи как представление себя как социальных работников или индуистов - это не то. Можно сказать, что это имеет какое-то минимальное место в Сознании Кришны, но это не то, как мы должны себя представлять. Это меняет наше истинное Я. Меняет наше истинное лицо. И в конце концов, мы начнем говорить совсем не так, как Прабхупада ожидал от нас. На самом деле, мы неправильно начинаем представлять философию. Как процитировали в газете Махараштры одного из ведущих лидеров нашего Движения в Индии: «Мы верим, что кормление голодных детей - это лучший способ служить Господу Кришне». Это грубое искажение нашей философии. Но когда этот человек говорит, никто не смеет ему перечить, потому что нельзя же оскорблять вайшнавов. И люди, которые приходят в наше Движение думают, что это, действительно, самый лучший способ служить Господу Кришне - кормить голодных детей. Однако это уже другое послание, другое мнение.
И это как раз тот случай, когда разнообразие становится слишком резким. Откуда тогда взяться единству? Должны ли мы вообще быть объединены, если мы уже отличаемся от учения Шрилы Прабхупады и предшествующих ачариев? Конечно, разными способами люди будут пытаться оправдать это, выдергивая слова Прабхупады из контекста или подчеркивая какие-то цитаты Прабхупады, но совершенно забывая, даже не забывая, а сознательно избегая главное послание и смысл учения Прабхупады. Итак, есть определенные ограничения в определении «единство в многообразии».
Не подумайте, что все могут делать все, что хотят и говорить: «Джай Прабхупад!» и это наше единство. Мы просто все собираемся вместе и говорим: «Джай, Прабхупад!» Но почему бы нам тогда не проповедовать самим активно и не дать всем понять, что они ошибаются? В численном отношении мы в меньшинстве, потому что как Прабхупада сказал: «У тех, кто продает алмазы, меньше клиентов, чем у тех, кто продает пластмассовые браслеты». Люди склонны идти туда, где легче, где дешевле.
Они думают, что могут получить бхакти, кормя бедных людей. Конечно, можно сказать, что это прасад. Я уже говорил об этом. Естественно, я не возражаю против того, чтобы служить и давать прасад бедным людям, но мы не должны подчеркивать, что мы Движение, кормящее бедных. Шрила Прабхупада был против этого, против того, что бы подчеркивать, представлять, что это Движение, которое кормит бедных. Это, конечно, будет трогать сердца людей, многих людей. Но если вы скажете им, что вы должны отказаться от чувственных удовольствий, предаться Кришне... Бедные всегда будут, этого не избежать. Настоящей благотворительной деятельностью является предание Кришне.
Если мы говорим, что образовательная программа в школе демонична по своей сущности, когда они это представляют: «Вот, посмотрите, Индия прогрессирует, мы посылаем всех детей в школы, они получают хорошее образование». Прабхупада был против этого, а мы продвигаем это, поддерживаем это. Люди уже так запрограммированы, поэтому с ними легче работать. Мы можем получить больше последователей, чтобы быть успешными, но это не все.
Поэтому в нашем Движении мы находимся в подавляющем меньшинстве. Те, кто хотят сохранить изначальный дух Прабхупады, они в явном меньшинстве, чем те, что дают этому иную трактовку. Можно сказать, что мы должны проповедовать. Да, но мы не можем ожидать, что у нас будет много последователей.
Правила ИСККОНа задают те, кто находится в положении лидеров. А они дают положение тем, кто согласны с ними. И это, я думаю, естественно. Конечно, истина всегда восторжествует. Это всегда было и будет. Но наше Движение предназначено для того, чтобы широко распространять истину, а не для того, чтобы эту истину давать только горстке людей. Некоторые вещи вообще неразрешимы.
Например, по причинам, которые я уже объяснил, я не согласен, что женщины должны быть в ДжиБиСи. Во-первых, Прабхупада никогда не назначал женщин ДжиБиСи и он был, несомненно, против того, чтобы женщины занимали лидирующее положение. Нынешнее ДжиБиСи за то, чтобы женщины участвовали в ДжиБиСи. Здесь не найти золотой середины, ее просто нет. Какая может быть золотая середина? Шесть месяцев они будут работать, а шесть отдыхать? Или как? Разрубить их на пополам? Или чтобы просто их было немного там? Вы можете либо пропагандировать, что мы индусы и тогда люди будут думать, что мы индусы, или мы не пропагандируем это. Какая может быть золотая середина? Нет этой золотой середины. Либо вы делаете это, либо нет. То есть это не вопрос разницы в подходах, но это фундаментальное бескомпромиссное различие между теми, кто хочет продвигать варнашраму и теми, кто не хотят ее. Мне сказали несколько лет назад (я не знаю сейчас это так или нет), что преданным не позволялось проводить харинамы на улицах Оксфорда, потому что там индуизм изучают или что-то в этом роде, по какой-то причине, по той или иной они думают, что там харинамы не нужно проводить, они не хотят, не разрешают их там проводить. То есть это уже некоторое изменение послания Чайтаньи Махапрабху, чтобы харинамы были повсюду. Нет золотой середины. Либо вы это делаете, либо вы это не делаете. Либо вы проводите харинаму в Оксфорде, либо нет. Нельзя это сделать наполовину.
Итак, некоторые утверждения, которые я сделал, могут оскорбить кого-то. Это факт, я уже раньше такое говорил. Я видел, что некоторые преданные обижаются, что нехорошо. Я не знаю, как сказать так, чтобы люди не обижались. Но я тоже чувствую себя раненым, обманутым, я чувствую, что я может быть, ошибаюсь, но я чувствую, что мы обманываем других именем Прабхупады, представляя то, что Прабхупада представил иначе. Я не думаю, что те, кто делают эти фундаментальные изменения в Движении прабхупады неискренни. Они, конечно, хотят служить Прабхупаде. Они отдали свои жизни этому. Но это отличие уже стало реальным и глубоким.
Последнюю печально известную лекцию на эту тему я прочитал недавно. Она вызвала реакцию даже на уровне ДжиБиСи. Но когда я встретился с ДжиБиСи, я сказал, что хотел этим просто информировать своих учеников, я чувствую перед ними, как гуру, долг перед своими учениками, которых я должен вести в следовании Прабхупаде. Если вы не думаете, что я могу так говорить, значит вы должны отстранить меня от положения гуру. Но я чувствую своим долгом сказать что-то. И когда я спросил, что я должен говорить своим ученикам тогда? Ответа на это не было. Они сказали: «Вы должны следовать процедуре ДжиБиСи, если у вас есть другое мнение на этот счет».
Но, как я сказал, люди, которые начали все эти нововведения, они не проходили процедуру ДжиБиСи. Можно задохнуться, если на все нужно будет получать одобрение ДжиБиСи, потому что процессы ДжиБиСи очень медленные. Я сказал это своим духовным братьям в ДжиБиСи (которые, признаться, отнеслись ко мне со вниманием, я на это совсем не жалуюсь). Мой опыт прохождения всех этих процедур ДжиБиСи говорит о том, что все продолжается очень медленно либо не работает. Например, кто-то делает какое-то утверждение. Например, гейзер (?) в ведической культуре считается благоприятным. Это первое, против чего я выступал еще много лет назад. И затем вы говорите с человеком, потом обмениваетесь с ним письмами, проходите всю эту процедуру, все растягивается на годы, затем все рассеивается в эфире и уже никто против ничего не сказал. Итак, это все тянется, все эти процедуры. И ни одна проблема, которую я поднимал, так и не была решена кроме той, что связана с одним саньяси из гаудиа-матха. Тут ДжиБиСи приняло какое-то участие, что-то сделало в этой связи. Я только что рассказал о некоторых главных веяниях, которые представляют наше Движение не так, как Прабхупада. Много таких вещей... Например, гипнотическая регрессия. Представитель ДжиБиСи одной страны раз в год дает семинар по гипнотической регрессии. В следующем году он дает семинар по смехотерапии. И нам не позволяется ничего говорить, потому что это вайшнава-апарадха. Есть серьезные вещи, есть не очень. И это не прекратится. Индуизация, гуманитаризация, академизация. Потому что это приносит много денег. Особенно то, что связано с социальными проектами. За этим стоят большие лидеры нашего Движения.
Есть большой положительный отклик со стороны общественности, который, может быть, так же помогает нам обрести хорошую репутацию в глазах общественности. Хотя они принимают нас не за тех, кто мы на самом деле есть. Мала вероятность, что что-то изменится сильно и скоро, если вообще изменится. Похоже, что наше Движение движется неизбежно по этому пути. Что же нам сделать? Одну вещь я открыл, давая лекцию на эти темы. Я сделал открытие, хотя я раньше интернетом не интересовался. Интернет - это очень мощная среда. Эти лекции вышли в интернет и многие люди услышали их. Несомненно, были совершены оскорбления, некоторые из наших духовных братьев обижены. Но те моменты, которые я поднял хоть и не так грубо, как это возможно было, нашли отклик в сердцах многих преданных, которые чувствуют, что есть что-то явно неправильное. Хотя многие этого не чувствуют, потому что они присоединились и с первого дня думают, что это такое индуизированное и академизированное Движение. Они не знают, каким оно должно быть и каким оно было. Те, кому интересна эта индуизация и академизация, они думают, что таким оно и должно быть. Так им его представили.
Итак, почему меня это так беспокоит? Можно ведь повторять Харе Кришна, быть счастливым. По крайней мере, мы проповедуем это всем. Мы просто крошечные дживы. Через некоторое время нас уже не будет в этих телах. Но как ученики Шрилы Прабхупады мы сильно сочувствуем этому Движению и мы не можем просто довольствоваться тем, чтобы повторять Харе Кришна и наблюдать со стороны за всем этим, как все просто плывет в разных направлениях, хотя должно вести к Богу.
Много лет назад я и Джаянанда прабху встретились с Тамал Кришна Махараджем в Сингапуре и мы выразили свою тревогу. Это было еще в середине 80-х. Тогда было очень мощное волнение в нашем Движении. Сейчас нет такого волнения, хотя отклонения гораздо сильнее. Сейчас установился синдром, что все хорошо. Но тогда было много беспокойств. И я с Джаянандой прабху, саньяси, мы выразили озабоченность Тамал Кришне Махараджу. Он ответил, что сам факт того, что вы обеспокоены, указывает на то, что вы не очень крепко стоите на ногах духовной жизни. Я перефразирую то, что он сказал: люди несчастливые, их умы обеспокоены, потому что они должным образом не утверждены в сознании Кришны и они выражают это через недовольство Движением. И, может быть, в этих словах есть правда, но не обязательно правда, что все недовольны только потому, что они медитируют на объекты чувств, что является признаком мирского неудовлетворения.
С одним из моих духовных братьев (по-моему, он член ДжиБиСи или бывший ДжиБиСи) мы говорили на темы моих лекций и он сказал: «Я был уверен, что был прав, но когда я встречался с Прабхупадой, он не разделял моего мнения». Это тоже может быть. Но это также не означает, что когда вы думаете, что вы правы, это одновременно означает, что вы неправы. Это тоже не всегда факт.
Так или иначе, я маленькая джива и скоро меня не будет в этом мире, а также сомнительно, что мы сейчас сможем радикально изменить и реформировать наше Движение. Даже, например, если мы захотим прекратить эту программу обедов в Бомбее. Это будет очень сложно сделать, потому что мы уже связаны множеством обязательств. Люди пожертвовали столько на эти кухни. Например, в Бомбее, в Джуху они организовали фактически мирскую школу, которая находится на территории храма. Через несколько лет они осознали, что это приносит гораздо больше головной боли, чем благ и что трансцендентных благ совсем нет от этого. Они хотели закрыть эту школу, но местные родители, которые посылали своих детей учиться, были против этого. Сейчас они получили какую-то землю и организовали новую школу за пределами храма ИСККОН, просто чтобы сохранить эту школу. То есть даже если вы захотите избавиться от этого, будет трудно. Вполне вероятно, что вы не сможете это сделать, когда это уже начинается.
Так или иначе, что-то побуждает говорить меня на эту тему. На благо это или наоборот. Мы также сталкиваемся с таким обвинением: «Хватит нести ерунду» Есть такая поговорка на английском: «Святее, чем ты». То есть хватит считать себя святошей; ты считаешь, что ты прав, а все, кто с тобой не согласны, все ошибаются. Может быть есть элемент этого, чего также надо остерегаться: не считать всех, кто с вами не согласен, неавторитетными, отклонившимися. Мы должны быть осторожны и остерегаться такого отношения. Это может быть оскорбительным и привести к нашему падению.
Но в тоже время мы не можем просто жертвовать своими принципами и тем, что мы понимаем из чтения книг Прабхупады. Мы не можем пожертвовать этим просто потому что у кого-то другое мнение. Но другое мнение - это одно, но если меняется весь характер нашего Движения... По крайней мере надо признать, что характер нашего Движения был изменен. Мы не те, о чем говорил Прабхупада: установление варнашрамы... он говорил, что мы не проповедуем индуизм. По крайней мере это необходимо признать, что мы изменились. Когда люди, общество видит в нас общественное благотворительное Движение, то, по крайней мере те, кто возражает моим словам, должны признать, что Движение значительно изменилось. По крайней мере, нужно понять, что есть основания для неудовлетворения. Может быть, нам просто недостаточно хорошо объяснили, что то, что вы делаете, это то, что хотел Прабхупада. Потому что мне кажется и другим вполне очевидно, что это не то, что от нас ожидал Прабхупада. Поэтому может быть, я возомнил себя святым, прошу прощения. Я признан виновным по этому обвинению. Но что делать? Мы должны что-то сказать. Тем временем мы будем повторять Харе Кришна и быть счастливыми. Мы не собираемся прекращать. Это то, что мы хотим делать. И другие тоже будут повторять Хар Кришна. Конечно, в наше время у нас есть музыкальный подход и мускулистый подход (когда мускулистый парень бьет по мриданге) на критан-мелах, вы знаете об этом. Мы будем продолжать, мы это делаем.
Есть ли комментарии?
Вопрос: Некоторые люди видят в этих изменениях в ИСККОН позитивную сторону развития Движения...
Ответ БВС: Да, сторонники этих изменения видят в этом положительную сторону. Несомненно. Наше Движение созревает. Вместо того, чтобы сражаться с демоническим влиянием мы живем с ними в мире. Разве это не более свято? Разве нет? Единственное, что я вновь и вновь слышу от Прабхупады, что мы должны сражаться с этой демонической цивилизацией. В этом проблема. Не так ли? Неужели Прабхупада говорил нам это только когда мы были молодые и у нас был такой бунтарский, революционный дух. Чтобы подзадорить нас он это говорил? Неужели? Прабхупада говорил также, что мы должны сражаться не саблями, но бомбами, бомбами книг. Шрила Прабхупада хотел непременно повлиять на серьезные реформы в обществе. Например, он хотел, чтобы скотобойни закрылись и заводы. И это придет, когда мы будем бороться, сражаться, а не просто улыбаться. Должна быть борьба. Легче улыбаться. И другие вам улыбаются в ответ. Это правда. Но это не то, чего от нас ожидал Прабхупада. И, похоже, что это более зрелый подход.
Мы можем взаимодействовать с другими и говорить им, что у нас есть программа кормления бедных, программа образования детей, чтобы они могли помогать строить нацию и другие подобные вещи. Мы не бросаем вызов статус-кво. Но Прабхупада бросал вызов прежде всего этой идее, что мы можем быть счастливыми в материальном мире. Все вайшнавские ачарьи бросали вызов этой идее с незапамятных времен. Например, Дакша и Нарада Муни.
Все современное общество: скотобойни, образовательная система, которая воспитывает людей с умонастроением шудр... Они думают, что мое счастье, мое благополучие в том, чтобы получить степень и работу... Это не только убивает духовные перспективы, но даже в материальном смысле люди вынуждены потом жить ужасной жизнью. И, как мы видим, большинство людей в современном мире (особенно в механизированном мире) тратят большую часть своей жизни делая то, что им не нравится делать. Большинству людей не нравится их работа. Они просто это делают, потому что они должны зарабатывать деньги, чтобы поддерживать свою семью и покупать те вещи, которые поддерживают всю экономику на плаву. Но люди несчастливы от этого. Даже в материальном смысле необходимы изменения. Но ни у кого нет идеи, как это сделать.
У Прабхупады были идеи. Многие люди сегодня не хотят двигаться в ногу с современным обществом, они ищут альтернативу. Но сейчас вместо того, чтобы давать им эту альтернативу, мы хотим скрепить руки с теми людьми, которые все переиначивают. Мы можем занимать очень мощную позицию, если мы встанем и скажем: «Посмотрите, вот альтернатива, посмотрите, вот как это нужно делать». Мы могли бы. Конечно.
Наша недавняя история вся испещрена ошибками плохого обращения с детьми. Это тоже факт. Но наш ответ на это не должен заключаться в том, чтобы уходить на пенсию навечно. Мы должны вставать и сражаться!
Вопрос: Мирские светские ученые из университетов говорят, что на самом деле есть объяснение всему этому. История повторяет себя. Многие движения проходили и они проходили тем же путем. Наше Движение тоже.
Ответ БВС: Правильно. Социологи, антропологи говорят, что это история харизматичных религиозных движений. Есть харизматический лидер, у которого есть программа изменения мира. Но после того, как он уходит, его стремление изменить общество постепенно превращается в стремление стать частью мира. Восемь из десяти голосуют за социологов. Но у нас есть вера (которая вполне обоснована) в то, что Шрила Прабхупада не был очередным харизматичным лидером и что он, действительно, представитель Верховной личности Бога, представляющий ведическое знание, которое не является некой неразвитой теологией наподобие христианства, но которое находится в совершенном согласии с Абсолютной Истиной и может принести все решения проблемам человеческого общества.
Именно так Прабхупада проповедовал на Западе. Он говорил о варнашраме. Он побывал в университете Упсала в Швеции, самой социалистической стране мира. Он проповедовал о четырех укладах, у него были на это основания, он сказал: «Если люди разумны, они должны быть способны понять, что в обществе мы всегда наблюдаем четыре сословия людей. Есть класс интеллектуалов, есть класс правителей, есть класс торговцев и класс рабочих». Прабхупада говорил: «Просто знайте это и обучайте людей соответственно и занимайте соответственно. Это здравый смысл, это разумно».
Эти коммунисты-революционеры пытались превратить интеллектуалов в фермеров, в колхозников, а рабочих заводов в президентов страны. И что тогда можно ожидать в такой стране? Коммунизм, по идее, должен быть хорошей идеей. Но всегда кто-то становится лидером. Всегда должен быть один. И в демократической системе они тоже избирают лидера: либо примьер-министра, либо президента. Они наделяют властью одного человека, а затем поддерживают, проверяют баланс. Как, например, в Америке президент не может избираться больше двух сроков подряд. В Англии, теоретически, они могут править всю жизнь, но их тоже избирают, как минимум, раз в пять лет. Поэтому должна быть система контроля. Но на самом деле что происходит? Лидеры страны сами являются марионетками, а истинная власть в руках банкиров и военных людей. Фактически, современная демократия во многих смыслах контролирует людей более жестко, чем коммунистическая диктатура. По крайней мере, в коммунистической диктатуре вы знали, кто вами манипулирует. Но в современном обществе вы даже не знаете, кто дергает за ниточки. Но вами повелевают ради больших корпоративных интересов. Всегда тот, кто более разумен в управлении другими, обретает власть. И никогда не будет равенства. Люди глупы в своей общей массе. В ведической системе, как объяснял Прабхупада, необходимо признавать склонности людей и обучать их, согласно их склонностям, тогда они будут счастливы всю свою жизнь. Бахманам хочется изучать. Настоящих кшатриев обучают, как действовать в соответствии с их склонностями. Ишвара-бхава - это не означает господство над другими, это означает, что когда он видит, что эксплуатируют беспомощных людей, коров, брахманов, стариков и детей, он сразу же берет меч или винтовку и наказывает эксплуататора. Вот кто такой кшатрий. А не тот, кто сидит в кабинете и подписи ставит. Кшатрий - это тот, кому нестерпимо видеть, как других эксплуатируют. Кшатрий - тот, кто защищает. И людей этому нужно обучать. В Бангладеше несколько лет назад привезли группу тайванцев на землю. Через некоторое время они превратят ее в золотое дно, в источник обогащения. Исторически все землевладельцы, которые раньше работали на этой земеле, были либо убиты, либо ушли, осталась горстка людей, которые просто работали на земле, не владели ею, они не очень эффективно умели управлять ею и использовать. В Гурдажаре, например, династия Пателев, они фермеры от природы. Это просто их природа вайшев, они родились с этим, они знают, как делать бизнес. Но если вы отдадите эту же землю брахманам, они не справятся. Это как раз и происходит сейчас. Они разделили землю, отдали ее землепашцам, которые не очень умеют фермой управлять.
Я хочу сказать, что Прабхупада представлял все эти моменты очень разумным образом, чтобы разумные люди могли понять это. И мы также должны поступать, не смотря на то, что люди могут возражать. Но если они здравомыслящие люди, разумные люди и действительно обеспокоены благополучием других, то почему они должны возражать?
Например, Прабхупада говорил с учеными из университета: «Вы не знаете, кто такой Бог, поэтому вас нельзя называть теологами». И кто может возразить на это? Прабхупада бросал им вызов. Ему говорили, что нельзя познать Бога. Прабхупада спрашивал: «Почему? Это вы не знаете Бога. Но это не значит, что я не знаю. Я могу описать вам природу Бога. Вы не знаете ее, но я вам могу рассказать: Он исполнен шести достояний, Он - Верховный наслаждающийся, Он - источник всего. Поэтому Он не безличное нечто. Он самый красивый, самый привлекательный, самый любящий». Кто может возражать? Прабхупада бескомпромиссно представлял это: «Это лучший выбор. Вы должны сделать его!» Но в материалистическом обществе идея такая, что никто не может ничего должным образом знать кроме ученых университетов. Поэтому мнения каждого равноценно и вы не должны утверждать, что вы знаете лучше других.
К такой ситуации привело то, что было много сумасшедших, которые говорили, что они знают лучше других. Как, например, есть совершенно отвратительный пример так называемых христиан, которые проповедуют. Эти люди неправильно представляют религию. Но если кто-то может разумным образом представить религию, то почему этого не делать? Когда у нас есть знания, при помощи которых человеческое общество может получить благо, то почему... Как Иисус, по-моему, говорил, для того ли зажигается свеча, чтобы поставить ее под сосуд или под кровать? Если есть свеча, то зачем вы ставите ее под кровать? Закрывать ее свет?

Вопрос...
Ответ БВС: Наставления Прабхупады для идеального ДжиБиСи. Есть разные наставления. Прабхупада сказал, что все они должны быть на уровне ачарий. Они должны устанавливать пример. Они должны путешествовать в разные центры и смотреть, чтобы все вставали рано утром, повторяли 16 кругов, следовали 4 принципам, выходили на санкиртану, книги читали. Они должны сами это делать, тогда другие последуют за ними. Он говорил много всего. Это просто основные наставления членам ДжиБиСи.
Если бы мне предложили пост ДжиБиСи... Мне предлагали недавно, но я сразу же отказался.
Некоторые наши индийские лидеры говорили, что у нас должно быть больше индийских ДжиБиСи, потому что энергия Движения сейчас здесь. Раньше энергия Движения была в Америке. Другие же говорят, что мы не должны присоединяться к ДжиБиСи по причинам, которые я сейчас не могу сказать. Скажу вам после.
Я думаю также, что молодые люди должны участвовать в ДжиБиСи. В любом случае, через 10-15, максимум, 15 лет, все ДжиБиСи будет полностью перереструктуризированно, потому что нынешние члены либо уже ушли в самадхи, либо они физически будут не способны. Поэтому в любом случае будут изменения. И молодые люди должны брать это на себя. Я надеюсь на гурукулы. Это наша реальная надежда. Гурукула обучает детей с самого начала. Есть множество видов деятельности в разных сферах.
Я один из самых младших учеников Прабхупады. Сейчас все мы уже стары. Анну Хазале спросили, не хотела ли она заняться политикой. Она сказала: «Мне уже 78 лет» (это для тех из вас, которые читают газеты. Я, например, иногда читаю,по крайней мере, заголовки). То есть, не имеет смысла в возрасте 70 лет ударяться в политику. Я чувствую, что время уже прошло, хотя я многие вещи хотел бы делать. Как часто говорят старые люди: «Если бы я смог снова прожить свою жизнь, я бы сделал многое по-другому». Я бы, возможно, выучил санскрит. Все равно я бы не присоединился к ДжиБиСи.
Я не против ДжиБиСи и я не против организации ДжиБиСи вовсе. Как я могу, если я последователь Прабхупады? Он подчеркивал важность этого. Члены ДжиБиСи также идут на великие жертвы. Просто даже для того, чтобы сидеть на этих заседаниях. Столько заседаний! Это великая аскеза. Я не знаю никого в этом мире, кто был бы естественно склонен сидеть днями напролет на этих заседаниях и обсуждать все эти сложные темы.
Я бы не пошел в ДжиБиСи. Я бы, наверное, выучил тамильский. Но сейчас не так много времени осталось. Бхактисиддхантха хотел написать столько книг, но у него не было времени. Прабхупада хотел перевести столько книг, но у него не было времени. Кришна призвал его назад. У нас не так много времени.
Вопрос: Наше Движение в России столкнулось с проблемой Бхагавад-Гиты, хотели запретить ее, но она была спасена, потому что мы представлялись как индуисты.
Ответ БВС: В России, в Венгрии... Да. Я не говорю, что есть только минусы в этом, в представлении Движения как индуистского. Возможно, это могло быть осуществлено и без этого отождествления с индуизмом. Возможно, нам пришлось бы пользоваться другой терминологией. Возможно, было бы сложнее. Если бы мы не прибегали к термину «хинду», а говорили, что по всему миру миллионы людей верят в Бхагавад-Гиту. Либо мы могли проповедовать индуистам и сказать им, что на самом деле слово «хинду», слово «индус» - это не слово Бога, это уничижительный термин, который был придуман мусульманами, это не слово из шастр. Это истинная ведическая культура. Но легче просто пользоваться словом «индуист», но при этом вы также впадаете в зависимость от этого.
Шрила Прабхупада был достаточно опытным, он был трансцендентно вдохновлен свыше и он хотел, чтобы мы были такими же вдохновленными свыше. Так вот он просто взрывал ученых, но при этом умел склонить их на свою сторону. Да, у него появлялись враги. Если вы проповедуете, ожидайте, что у вас будут враги. Если же ваша главная цель жизни избегать врагов, то вы, определенно, ничего значимого не сделаете. Конечно, хорошо для вайшнава быть незначительным, но мы не хотим, чтобы Движение Кришны было незначительным. В начале этого года в Мумбае было торжественное событие и во главе его стояли все звезды кинематографа. Людям нравится смотреть на звезд кино. На этом торжестве ИСККОН получил награду как лучшая общественная организация. Были другие программы, там награждали разные организации за разные сферы деятельности и ИСККОН получил награду за лучшее социальное служение. Таким образом общественность нас ценит как организацию социального служения. Мы получаем в обществе высокую оценку и мы можем представлять наше духовное послание. Но есть другие, которые говорят, что с самого начала наше духовное послание скомпроментировано тем, что мы представляемся как организация, представляющая общественно-социальное служение. Вот где расхождения возникают. Вы можете побудить многих людей повторять Харе Кришна, но при этом у них не будет ясного понимания, что они делают.
Например, в одной области Индии было наводнении и некоторые преданные отправились туда, чтобы распространять кармический хлеб и печенье. После этого какие-то организации с Запада хотели пожертвовать много денег на строительство домов для жертв наводнения. И они отдали эти деньги ИСККОН, потому что подумали, что ИСККОН - лучшая организация для этого. Таким образом можно запутаться. Одно за другим. И наша энергия, которая должна направляться на ясную и сильную проповедь Сознания Кришны дискредитируется.
Возможно, какие-то домохозяева, семейные люди могут заниматься подобной деятельностью, но когда это проповедуется как главная миссия ИСККОН, мы теряем понимание предназначения нашей миссии. Те, кто продвигает это, говорят, что это просто деятельность для грихастх, это не совсем ИСККОН, но правительство видит в этом ИСККОН и награждает нас как лучшую общественную организацию. Так нас воспринимает публика. И лидеры ИСККОН получают награды. Их прославляют не за их духовный вклад, а за кормление школьников, чтобы можно было построить нацию, а это совершенно мирская цель.

Вопрос: Можем ли мы называть это просто следствием Кали-юги?
Ответ: Конечно, можем. Да. 
Вопрос: Должны ли мы поощрять развитие психологии шудр в ИСККОН?
Ответ: Совсем нет. Шрила Прабухпада хотел, чтобы это было Движение брахманов, чтобы дать обществу ясное понимание. Но не нужно думать, что люди с умонастроением шудр не могут воспользоваться преимуществами от этого Движения и получить благо. Предназначение Движения - вести духовно общество. И это брахманическая функция. Однако любой человек с любым складом ума и с любым прошлым может повторять Харе Кришна, стать вайшнавом и обрести положение даже выше брахмана. Это Движение предназначено для того, чтобы оказывать духовное руководство. А эта деятельность в человеческом обществе тех, кто считается брахманами.
У Прабхупады спросили, зачем прилагать столько усилий в проповеди, когда Кали-юга, ее влияние так широко, ведь это желание Господа, чтобы была Кали-юга, она неизбежна. Прабхупада ответил: «Если вы знаете, что придет сезон дождей, вы берете с собой зонт».
Есть сентиментальная история о том, как множество морских звезд было выброшено на берег. Они уже погибали, им нужна была вода, а они лежали на суше. Один человек ходил по берегу и выбрасывал их в океан. Кто-то спросил: «Что ты делаешь? Ты спасешь лишь нескольких из миллионов». На что человек ответил: «Ну, по крайней мере, я спасаю этих нескольких». Поэтому делайте то, что вы можете.
Вопрос: Вы сказали, что может быть молодежь возьмется за ДжиБиСи...
Ответ: Да, это было бы предпочтительно. Если они обучатся. Сначала они должны обрести ясное понимание миссии. Но молодое поколение воспитывается под руководством старого поколения. И те, кто сейчас у власти... На самом деле, сколько у ДжиБиСи власти? Да, какая-то власть есть, конечно, но, к сожалению, многие преданные по каким-то историческим причинам не придают значение ДжиБиСи. Но, тем не менее, они могут устанавливать правила, которые меняют Движение. В этом нет сомнений. У них есть сила и возможность. Молодое поколение обучается под руководством старшего поколения... Но если старое поколение отклоняется... Что ж, если так это толковать...
Да, этот слишком большой акцент отождествления себя с индуистами. Я бы назвал это отклонением. Когда мы подчеркиваем, что наше Движение социально-общественное, я бы называл это отклонением. Или говорим о регрессии в прошлые жизни. Это отклонение. Смехотерапия - тоже...
Вопрос: Когда поем с маявади?
Ответ: Я этого не говорил. Но я не буду этого отрицать. Участие в конференция с маявади... Для этого могут быть определенные основания, но не в общем смысле. Какие-то совместные программы. Прабхупада делал это в Бомбее в первые годы, когда у него не было своих храмов. Но он критиковал этих маявади. Он всегда четко показывал, что они отличаются от него.
Есть место в Японии. Бхуриджан прабху организовал мероприятие, где первыми должны были выступать гуру-маявади. Они говорили на хинди. Ученики Прабухпады не знали, что они говорят. Тогда у Прабхупады еще не было учеников, говорящих на хинди. Маявади пели там, а Прабхупада читал джапу. Но вдруг посреди речи одного маявади Прабхупада сказал: «Остановите его!» И преданные встали и начали проводить киртан. Это было просто пощечина для маявади. Тем самым они настроили против себя всех последователей маявады, которые находились там. Бхуриджан прабху спросил: «А зачем Вы так долго его слушали?» Прабхупада сказал, что сначала он говорил не очень плохие вещи, но потом он начал оскорблять, поэтому я вынужден был остановить его. Итак, Прабухпада двумя словами просто разорвал все отношения с людьмии, которых Бхуриджан так долго культивировал.
Возможно, согласно современным представлениям, Прабхупада был просто незрелым. Да, также когда ему предложили сесть на одну вьясасану с маявади, Прабхупада сказал: «Забудьте об этом, я не буду сидеть с ними на одной вьясасане». Было много таких примеров.
Была официальная светская встреча. Прабхупаде сказали, что он должен был встать, когда мэр Парижа входит. Прабхупада ответил: «Почему я должен вставать?» Он отказался это делать, что является вопиющим нарушением протокола. Прабхупада отказывался, потому что он не хотел приветствовать и почитать какого-то мясоеда. Он следовал своему этикету: другие должны вставать в его присутствии, потому что он ачария.
Мы не должны подражать Прабхупаде. Но мы должны ему следовать. Мы не должны ему подражать и мы не должны не следовать за ним.
На этих словах я закончу. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дискуссия об установлении варнашрамы отделена в раздел "Традиции и современность".

----------


## Dimas

*Бхагават-Гита 1.20 (17 июля 1973, Лондон)*

...
Итак, любой, кто объявляет себя Богом, вы немедленно должны знать, что он величайший грешник. И если вы изучите его личную жизнь, вы увидите, что он грешник номер один. Это проверка. Иначе никто не скажет, что я Бог, это ложное представление. Никто. Никакой благочестивый человек так не скажет. Он скажет, ╚Кто я такой? Я обычный человек. Как я могу присваивать себе положение Бога╩? И они становятся известными среди негодяев. Как утверждается в Шримад-Бхагаватам: шва-вид-варахоштра-кхараих /ШБ 2.3.19/ Что это за стих? Уштра-кхараих, самстутах пурушах пашух. В этом мире мы видим много великих людей, так называемых великих людей, и обычные люди их очень прославляют. Итак, Бхагавата говорит, любой, кто не является преданным, кто никогда не повторяет Харе Кришна мантру, он может быть очень великим человеком по оценкам негодяев, но он не что иное, как животное. Шва-вид-варахоштра-кхараих. "Поэтому как вы можете говорить, что такой-то является великим человеком. Вы говорите так про это животное╩. У нас очень неблагодарное занятие. Мы говорим, что любой человек, который не является преданным, он негодяй. Мы говорим так обычно. Это очень жёсткие слова, но мы должны использовать их. Как только мы видим, что он не является преданным Кришны, тогда он негодяй. Как мы можем это говорить? Он не мой враг, но мы должны так говорить, так как это утверждает Кришна. Если мы в действительности обладаем сознанием Кришны, тогда наша задача это повторять слова Кришны. И это всё. В чём разница между представителем Кришны и не представителем? Представитель Кришны будет просто повторять то, что говорит Кришна. И это всё. Он становится представителем. Для этого не нужно большой квалификации. Просто повторяйте с глубокой убеждённостью. Как говорит Кришна сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа /БГ 18.66/ Итак, любой, кто принял этот факт, что ╚если я предался Кришне, я добился успеха╩, он представитель Кришны. И это всё. Вам не нужно быть очень образованным или продвинутым. Просто если вы будете принимать, то, что говорит Кришна┘ Также как сказал Арджуна: сарвам этад ртам манйе йан мам вадаси кешава /БГ 10.14/ "Мой дорогой Кришна, Кешава, всё, что Ты говоришь, я это принимаю без каких-либо изменений╩. Это бхакта. Поэтому к Арджуне обращаются как, бхакто Шси. Это занятие бхакты. Почему я должен думать, что Кришна, такой как я, обычный человек? В этом разница между бхактой и не бхактой. Бхакта знает, что ╚я незначителен, маленькая искра Кришны. Кришна это индивидуальная личность. Я также индивидуальная личность. Но когда мы видим Его могущество и мою силу, я самый незначительный╩. Это понимание Кришны.
Бхагават-Гита 1.20 (17 июля 1973, Лондон)

----------


## Dimas

more photos and videos are coming...

----------


## Dimas

*наше движение не предназначено для проповеди психологии и астрологии. о хиндуизации, Москва, 22 июля, 2012*

http://bvks.ru/res/audio/2012/Interv...22.07.2012.mp3

----------


## Dimas

ответы на вопросы: феминизм, индуизм, мирские науки, психология by ЕС Бхакти Викаши Свами Махарад, Kazan 03 25 07 2012 evening

----------


## Dimas

Cлепое следование или про "баранов" by ЕС Бхакти Викаши Свами Махарадж, Kazan 04 26 07 2012 morniing

----------


## Aniruddha das

Бхакти Викаша Свами:

К настоящему времени моим ученикам пора знать, что я против того, чтобы они смотрели телевизор. Еще один запрет. Входите в интернет, только если у вас есть определенное дело, связанное с сознанием Кришны или мирской работой. Интернет подобен зловонному рыбному рынку, где выставлен отвратительный товар, он пагубен для продвижения в сознании Кришны. Даже многие сайты, связанные с сознанием Кришны, представляют собой ловушки, расставленные псевдопреданными. Разумеется, преданный, который стремится развить вкус к сознанию Кришны, не станет тратить драгоценное время на телевизор или интернет. Если у вас есть свободное время, используйте его на чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Преданный, потворствующий грязным мыслям, вскоре оказывается в бурном потоке материальных желаний, преодолеть который очень трудно. Он может бороться, подобно тонущему человеку, но, вскоре силы его оставляют, и его сносит течением. В такой ситуации его единственная надежда - что его спасут вайшнавы.

----------


## Dimas

Обращение к ученикам, вьясапуджа . Feb 1, 2013 

http://yadi.sk/d/kmwxWxSt2wY0K

----------


## Dimas

"Обусловленные души как гуру." Вьяса Пуджа 2013, 4 февраля 2013










download

----------


## Dimas

"Чистота даёт силу".  Вьяса Пуджа 2013, 2 февраля 2013










все лекции http://bvks.ru/lectures/vyasa_puja_2013/

----------


## Dimas

Обращение к ученикам, вьясапуджа . Feb 1, 2013 










скачать

----------


## Dimas

Вьяса Пуджа, Обращение, 2 февраля 2013

"Почему Людям не сказать СРАЗУ ПРАВДУ, зачем ИХ ОБМАНЫВАТЬ? 











Скачать лекцию http://bvks.ru/lectures/vyasa_puja_2013/

----------


## Dimas

Про "Особую Милость" про которую так часто говорят, БГ 10.11, Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами Махарадж. 10 февраля 2013










Скачать лекцию http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

"Говорить Прямо и Бескомпромиссно в Служении Шриле Прабхупаде" послание от автора Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа
www.speakingstrongly.com
www.bvks.ru
www.bvks.com




из книги:

Бескомпромиссная проповедь

	Шва-вид-вирахоштра кхараих, састутах пурушах пашух. Есть много «великих мира сего», которых боготворят обычные люди. Но в «Бхагаватам» говорится, что любой, кто не является преданным, кто не повторяет Харе Кршина мантру, несмотря на свое высокое положение в глазах негодяев, ничем не лучше животного. «Как вы можете называть эту незаурядную личность животным?» Наша проповедь - не благодарное занятие. Любого, кто не является преданным Кришны, мы зовем негодяем. Обычно мы используем это слово. Конечно, это грубое слово, но мы вынуждены прибегать к нему (Шрила Прабхупада, из лекции по «Бхагавад-Гите, 17.07.1973, Лондон)

Сохранение традиций парампары

	Мои лекции слишком прямолинейны. Людям это не нравятся . Они обижаются. По крайней мере, мне так говорят. Некоторые преданные советуют мне понизить тон и говорить так, чтобы все всегда оставались довольными. 
Но я с этим не согласен. Уже в течение многих лет я спорю с преданными на этот счет и, видимо, буду делать это до конца своих дней. «Неприкрытая наглость!» Возможно. Однако я прошу своих критиков, раз уж они привыкли быть мягкими, проявить снисходительность и ко мне. Пожалуйста, поймите, что мои резкие слова не всегда могут быть проявлением скверного характера, что моим мотивом вполне может быть желание удовлетворить Шрилу Прабхупаду. Прабхупада говорил, что проповедовать - значит сражаться. 

	«Проповедовать всегда нелегко. Я повторяю это вновь и вновь. К проповеди нельзя относиться как к какому-то развлечению. Проповедовать - значит сражаться. Разве сражаться легко? Сражаться трудно, поскольку это сопряжено с опасностью и ответственностью. Что значит проповедовать? Люди пребывают в невежестве, мы должны их просвещать. В этом и заключается проповедь». (Утренняя прогулка, 12.12. 1973, Лос-Анджелес)

	«Мы сражаемся с безбожием. Нам говорят: «Бога нет. Бог мертв. Я - Бог. Вы - Бог». Мы боремся с этим. Мы активно сражаемся. Не думайте, что мы сидим без дела. Я прибыл сюда сражаться с безбожниками и атеистами. Мы путешествуем по всему миру и повсюду сражаемся с безбожниками» (Из беседы, 13.12.1970, Индор)

	«Нельзя ожидать, что условия будут благоприятными. Тем не менее нужно проповедовать. Это и есть проповедь. Люди будут нести всякий вздор, подобно безумцы. В конце концов, они безумны. Нунам прматтах куруте викарма йад индрийа-пртайа апрноти. Они утратили здравый смысл. Все материалисты - просто безумцы. Тем не менее, следуя указанию Чайтаньи Махапрабху, мы должны проповедовать. В действительности, этим американским юношам часто приходится сталкиваться с неблагоприятными обстоятельствами. Иногда их бьют, когда они распространяют книги в аэропортах. Но они продолжают проповедовать. Это настоящая проповедь. (Из беседы, 8.08.1976, Тегеран)

	«Слуга должен быть достойным своего хозяина. Таков настоящий слуга. Иногда ему бросают вызов. Например. слугам Кришны. Им приходится испытывать противостояние со стороны окружающих, поэтому они должны быть способны ответить. ... В действительности, материальный мир полон душкритам - людей, которые сами создают себе Бога. Они не хотят становиться слугами Бога. Они бросают вызов. Поэтому любой, кто считает себя слугой Кришны, должен знать, что ответить таким людям». (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 19.07.1975, Сан-Франциско).

	«Следуя стопам Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, все проповедники ИСКОН должны уметь спорить и опровергать любые безбожные идеи». (Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила 9.51).

	С самого начала проповедь Шрилы Прабхупады была бескомпромиссной: «Единственная цель жизни заключается в том, чтобы предаться Кришне. Все остальное - вздор». Каждый день Прабхупада использовал в своей речи такие слова как «глупцы», «негодяи», «демоны», «вздор», «мудхи». Христиане, пытающиеся обратить индусов в свою веру, часто используют следующий прием. «Как может человек, называющий других глупцами и негодяями, быть святым?» - спрашивают они.
	Однако говорить прямо - долг любого ачарьи. Этому принципу следовали все великие ачарьи прошлого. Некоторые из них, например, Рамануджачарья и Мадхвачарья, говорили решительно, даже рискуя собственной жизнью. Истинные ачарьи не только принимают почести от своих учеников, но и смело отстаивают принципы сампрадаи. Уполномоченный проповедник энергично проповедует не только своим ученикам  он идет в мир, чтобы донести послание Бога до сбитых с толку людей. 
	Духовного учителя Шрилы прабхупады, легендарного Шрилу Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати Тхакура, называли львом среди гуру. Он объявил открытую войну майе и проповедовал настолько решительно, что его враги даже пытались его убить. Своих современников, представителей интеллигенции, он буквально потряс тем, что прямо и открыто отвергал все, что не соответствовало идеалам чистого преданного слежения. В ответ многие открыто ставили под сомнение его подлинность и святость. на это Сарасвати Тхакур в своих многочисленных речах и статьях объяснял, почему настоящий садху должен говорить прямо и откровенно. Он продолжал проповедовать в таком духе до конца своих дней. не обращая внимания ни на противостояние врагов, ни на недовольство собственных учеников. 

	«Во времена моего Гуру Махараджа большие ученые боялись говорить даже с его младшими учениками. Моего Гуру Махараджа называли «ходячей энциклопедией» - он мог говорить с кем угодно на любую тему. Он был очень учен. Насколько это возможно, мы должны следовать его примеру. Рамакришна, разные аватары, йоги враждебно относились к моему Гуру Махараджу, но он никогда не шел на компромисс. Некоторые из моих духовных братьев стали жаловаться, что подобная проповедь не приведет к успеху. Однако все, кто критиковал, пали. Что касается меня, то я следую примеру своего Гуру Махараджа и не иду на компромисс. Все так называемые ученые, философы и мыслители, которые не признают Кришны, просто глупцы, негодяи и низшие из людей». (Из письма от 27.07.1973)

	Однажды один из старших учеников Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура пожаловался ему, что молодой брахмачари провалил проповедническую программу, начав отрыто критиковать одного известного проходимца. Программа кончилась большим скандалом - проповедников из Гаудия Матха с шумом выгнали. Случай получил широкую огласку. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур сам предупреждал о том, чтобы открыто не называть имена идеологических врагов. Но вместо того, чтобы отчитать молодого брахмачари, он сказал: «Он - молодец». Сарасвати Тхакуру понравился его проповеднический дух. 
	Шрила Прабхупада полностью перенял настроение своего духовного учителя. Прямая, откровенная проповедь отличала Шрилу Прабхупаду от его духовных братьев. Если кто-то не соглашался с ним, он указывал на ошибку и доказывал свою правоту.
	Шрила Прабхупада имел поистине боевой дух. Он сражался против демонической цивилизации, чтобы утвердить верховенство Кришны как Высшей Абсолютной Истины. Однажды, когда ученики попросили Шрилу Прабхупаду отдохнуть и восстановить силы, он ответил, что хочет продолжать сражаться за Кришну, подобно Арджуне (См. «Шрила Прабхупада лиламрита», т.6, гл. 6).
	И он продолжал сражаться.
	Во время публичной лекции в Глазго один молодой человек встал и громко заявил: «Я - Бог!» «Вы не Бог, вы - дог», - ответил Прабхупада («Шрила Прабхупада лиламрита», т.5, гл.4)...

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Dimas

Положение Гуру или про Обманщиков и Обманутых.  Шримад Бхагаватам 3.29.38

----------


## Dimas

Господь ни к кому не питает пристрастия ШБ3.29.39

----------


## Dimas

*Желательное и нежелательное общение, ШБ 2.3.15-16*









все последние лекции - *http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/*

ТЕКСТ 16

 ваийасакиш ча бхагаван
васудева-парайанах
 уругайа-гунодарах
сатам сйур хи самагаме

 ваийасаких - сын Вйасадевы; ча - также; бхагаван - исполнен трансцендентного знания; васудева - Господу Кришне; парайанах - привязанный к; уругайа - Личности Бога Шри Кришне, которого прославляют великие философы; гуна-ударах - замечательные качества; сатам - преданных; сйух - должны были; хи - несомненно; самагаме - в собрании.

 Шукадева Госвами, сын Вйасадевы, также обладал всем трансцендентным знанием и был великим преданным Господа Кришны, сына Васудевы. Поэтому он и Махараджа Парикшит должны были обсуждать темы, связанные с Господом Кришной, которого прославляют великие философы и воспевают, собираясь вместе, великие преданные.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В данном стихе особое значение имеет слово сатам. Сатам - это чистый преданный, у которого нет иных желаний, кроме желания служить Господу. Только в обществе таких преданных можно по-настоящему говорить о трансцендентной славе Господа Кришны. Господь утверждает, что повествования о Нем исполнены глубочайшего духовного смысла, и тот, кто хоть однажды в смиренном состоянии духа услышит их в обществе сатам, получит огромный заряд энергии и с легкостью достигнет уровня преданного служения. Как уже говорилось, Махараджа Парикшит был великим преданным Господа с самого рождения. То же самое можно сказать и о Шукадеве Госвами. Они находились на одном уровне, хотя Махараджа Парикшит, казалось, был великим царем, привыкшим жить в роскоши, а Шукадева Госвами - типичным подвижником, который был таким отрешенным, что даже не прикрывал свое тело одеждой. На первый взгляд они были полной противоположностью друг другу, но в сущности оба являлись чистыми, беспримесными преданными Господа. Когда такие преданные собираются вместе, они говорят исключительно о величии Господа, или о бхакти-йоге. Так и в "Бхагавад-гите" беседа Господа с Его преданным, Арджуной, могла касаться только бхакти-йоги, несмотря на то что мирские ученые придерживаются на сей счет другого мнения и трактуют это каждый по-своему. Как утверждает Шрила Джива Госвами, слово ча, стоящее после ваийасаких, указывает на то, что Шукадева Госвами и Махараджа Парикшит уже давно находились на одном и том же уровне, хотя один из них играл роль учителя, а другой - ученика. Поскольку центром их беседы был Господь Кришна, то говоря васудева-парайанах, то есть "преданный Васудевы", подразумевают преданного Господа Кришны. Хотя в том месте, где постился Махараджа Парикшит, собралось много людей, ясно, что они не могли говорить ни о чем другом, кроме величия Господа Кришны, поскольку главным рассказчиком был Шукадева Госвами, а главным слушателем - Махараджа Парикшит. Таким образом, "Шримад-Бхагаватам" в том виде, в каком он был поведан и услышан двумя выдающимися преданными Господа, преследует единственную цель - прославить Верховного Господа, Личность Бога, Шри Кришну.

----------


## Dimas

Основная ошибка всех реформаторов.  Варнашрама Сейчас!










все последние лекции - http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

Ошибочные взгляды на варнашраму, БГ 4.13










все последние лекции переведенные на русский можно найти http://www.bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

Забытая миссия ISKCON










все последние лекции переведенные на русский можно найти http://www.bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Положение Гуру или про Обманщиков и Обманутых.  Шримад Бхагаватам 3.29.38


не до конца этот файл грузится - с ним проблемы?

----------


## Dimas

*Напряжение между Варнашрамой и Вайшнавизмом, ШБ 1.2.2*












Последние переведенные лекции Его Святейшества 2013 можно найти и скачать http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

Сложные дилеммы жизни, БГ 1.36










все последние лекции переведенные на русский можно найти http://www.bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Бескомпромиссная проповедь
 Бхакти Викаша Свами

Тот, кто считает, что преданные должны всегда быть нежными, как роза, и никогда не должны быть грозными, как молния, имеет поверхностное и несбалансированное понимание сознания Кришны. Подобная мягкость, дружелюбие и поддельная вежливость считаются проявлением святости среди тех, кто подвержен влиянию имперсонализма. Тот, кто привязан к подобным сантиментам, будет всегда оставаться неофитом. Выдавая себя за высокопродвинутых трансценденталистов, такие люди могут обманывать себя и окружающих, однако у них нет никакого представления о том, что значит по-настоящему вручить себя Кришне, более того, они вообще не склонным к этому. Бескомпромиссная проповедь беспокоит их, потому что она наносит удар по их материальным привязанностям. Наслаждаясь славой добродетельного и благопристойного преданного, они боятся, что от общения с решительным проповедником, чьи слова разоблачат их лицемерие, пострадает их репутация. Шрила Прабхупада предупреждает нас о недопустимости подобного ханжеского умонастроения: «Движимый желанием славы и почета, человек идет на компромисс с непреданными... Это ловушка чувственных наслаждений. Чтобы ввести в заблуждение невинных людей, человек имитирует высокий духовный уровень и начинает слыть садху, махатмой и верующим. Все это свидетельствует о том, что этот, так называемый преданный, стал жертвой анардх, которые, словно сорняки, проросли в его сердце и заслонили собой росток бхакти-лата-биджы». («Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила 19.160, комм)

http://rupanugi.com/

----------


## Dimas

"Бескомпромиссная проповедь" Е.С. Бхакти Викаша Свами
http://www.speakingstrongly.com

....Важнейший долг проповедника – говорить истину. Наживать врагов, или избегать этого, и даже заводить друзей не является обязанностью проповедников. В нынешнем несчастном мире истина едва приветствуется, т. к. повсюду господствует неправда, облачённая в одежды правды. У истины много врагов, а у лжи много друзей. Соответственно, многое из того, что считается действительным и неопровержимым в различных сферах, таких, как наука, образование, история, политика, - является фикцией, в которую народные массы верят с подачи заинтересованных влиятельных кругов. Даже в обществе преданных случается такое, что людей, которые специализируются на обмане себя и других, превозносят как чистых преданных и великих проповедников. Их превозносят за то, что они представляют Сознания Кришны так, как им хотелось бы видеть его, или таким, каким оно, по их мнению, должно быть; или же они представляют Сознание Кришны согласно мнению общества о том, какой должна быть религия.   Однако совсем другое дело проповедовать подлинную истину, полученную по гуру-парампаре. Преданные должны быть вроде медного провода, который беспрепятственно передаёт электричество из источника. Можно встретить преданных, которые делают вид , что представляют Шрилу Прабхупаду, но не проповедуют послание Бхагавад Гиты как она есть прямо, - в её первоначальном, могущественном великолепии. Такие преданные идут на уступки с демонами-имперсоналистами, которые искажают истину, реальность и послание шастр, прикрываясь демоническими утверждениями вроде “все пути едины”. Несомненно, если самый успешный проповедник проповедует всё что угодно, но только не прямое послание Сознания Кришны, то он не передаёт подлинную истину Сознания Кришны в том виде, в каком она была представлена шастрами и предыдущими ачарьями. Такой проповедник оскорбляет предыдущих ачарьев, заявляя, что является их представителем, в то время как в действительности он представляют лишь смягчённую имитацию их послания. Таким образом, проповедник даёт основания полагать, что ачарьи такие же вялые и бессодержательные, как и он сам. Полагая, что действует во имя проповеди, он в действительности увеличивает границы невежества....

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> прикрываясь демоническими утверждениями вроде “все пути едины”


Вообще-то, это Кришна сказал: "Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. *Каждый во всем следует Моим путем*, о сын Притхи." (БГ 4.11) И Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии пишет: "все методы духовного совершенствования — не что иное, как различные этапы одного пути."

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вообще-то, это Кришна сказал: "Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. *Каждый во всем следует Моим путем*, о сын Притхи." (БГ 4.11) И Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии пишет: "все методы духовного совершенствования — не что иное, как различные этапы одного пути."


Речь ,вроде,о демонах-имперсоналистах.

----------


## Dimas

Шрила Прабхупада: В другом месте Бхагаватам утверждает: *«Они не знают конечной цели».* *И не только в наши дни, во все времена были такие люди, такой класс людей, которые называются демонами* и здесь Прахлада Махарадж даёт наставления детям демонов. Демоны - это те, кто не имеют представления о конечной цели жизни, их называют демонами. Существуют арии и демоны, суры и асуры.

...

на те видух свартха-гатим хи вишнум
/ШБ 7.5.31/

  - *«они не знают, что является конечной целью жизни». Конечная цель жизни  - это сознание Кришны.* Конечная цель - понять Бога, понять себя. Кто я? Кто Бог? Каковы мои взаимоотношения с Богом? Это и есть человеческая цивилизация.

....
Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.6.6-9
(9 марта 1968, Лос-Анджелес)




The following interview with freelance reporter Sandy Nixon took place in July 1975, in Srila Prabhupada's quarters at the Krsna center in Philadelphia.

Мисс Никсон. Правда ли, что все пути ведут к одной цели?
 Шрила Прабхупада. Нет. Есть четыре класса людей: карми, гьяни, йоги и бхакты - все они достигают разных целей. Карми трудятся ради материальной выгоды. К примеру, в городе многие не покладая рук трудятся день и ночь, чтобы заработать немного денег. Это карми, люди, работающие ради наслаждения результатами своего труда. Гьяни - это тот, кто думает: «Зачем мне так надрываться? Птицы, пчелы, слоны и другие создания не ходят на работу, но тем не менее тоже едят. Какой смысл упорно трудиться? Не лучше ли подумать над решением проблем жизни: проблем рождения, смерти, старости и болезней?» Гьяни пытаются стать бессмертными. Они думают, что, слившись с бытием Бога, не будут подвержены рождению, смерти, старости и болезням. Йоги пытаются развить в себе мистические силы, чтобы показывать чудеса. Например, йог может стать очень маленьким: если запереть его в комнате, он сможет выбраться из нее через любое маленькое отверстие. Когда йог демонстрирует такие чудеса, его тотчас же начинают считать выдающимся человеком. Правда, современные йоги просто показывают кое-какие гимнастические упражнения, у них нет никаких особых сил. Настоящий же йог обладает некоторым могуществом, но не духовным, а материальным. Итак, йоги хотят обладать мистическими силами, гьяна - избавиться от страданий, присущих жизни, а карми ищут материальной выгоды. Но бхакта - преданный - не хочет ничего для себя. Он хочет только служить Богу из любви к Нему, как мать служит своему ребенку. Служа своему ребенку, мать не ищет никакой выгоды. Она заботится о нем только из привязанности и любви к нему.
*Когда вы достигаете этой стадии любви к Богу - это совершенство. Ни карми, ни гьяни, ни йоги не могут познать Бога - только бхакты. Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.55): бхактйа мам абхиджанати - «Постичь Бога можно только с помощью бхакти«. Кришна никогда не говорил, что Его можно осознать, практикуя другие методы. Нет. Только с помощью бхакти. Если вы заинтересованы в том, чтобы познать Бога и полюбить Его, то должны встать на путь преданного служения. Никакой иной метод вам не поможет.*


Ms. Nixon: Do all paths lead to the same end?
Srila Prabhupada: No. There are four classes of men--the karmis, the jnanis, the yogis, and the bhaktas--and each achieves a different goal. The karmis work for some material profit. For example, in the city, many people work hard day and night, and their purpose is to get some money. Thus, they are fruitive workers, or karmis. A jnani is a person who thinks, "Why am I working so hard? The birds, bees, elephants, and other creatures have no profession, yet they are also eating. So why should I unnecessarily work so hard? Rather, let me try to solve the problems of life--birth, death, old age, and disease." Jnanis try to become immortal. They think that if they merge into God's existence, then they will become immune to birth, death, old age, and disease. And yogis try to acquire some mystic power to exhibit a wonderful show. For instance, a yogi can become very small: if you put him into a locked room, he can come out through any little space. By showing this kind of magic, the yogi is immediately accepted as a very wonderful man. Of course, modern yogis simply show some gymnastics--they have no real power. But a real yogi has some power, which is not spiritual but material. So the yogi wants mystic power, the jnani wants salvation from the miseries of life, and the karmi wants material profit. But the bhakta--the devotee--doesn't want anything for himself. He simply wants to serve God out of love, just as a mother serves her child. There is no question of profit in a mother's service to her child. Out of pure affection and love, she cares for him.
*When you come to this stage of loving God, that is perfection. Neither the karmi, the jnani, nor the yogi can know God--only the bhakta. As Krsna says in the Bhagavad-gita (18.55), bhaktya mam abhijanati: "Only through the process of bhakti can one understand God." Krsna never says one can understand Him by other processes. No. Only through bhakti. If you are interested in knowing God and loving Him, then you must accept the devotional process. No other process will help you.*




> Вообще-то, это Кришна сказал: "Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. *Каждый во всем следует Моим путем*, о сын Притхи." (БГ 4.11) И Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии пишет: "все методы духовного совершенствования — не что иное, как различные этапы одного пути."


PS, а по поводу стиха который вы употребили я вам смиренно рекомендую послушать лекцию Шрилы Прабхупады по Бхагават-Гите, 4.11
(3 августа 1974, Вриндаван). 




> ...слушание лекций Шрилы Прабхупады - должно быть ежидневной практикой всех преданных ISKCON...

----------


## Dimas

*На первый взгляд может показаться, что преданный может посвятить себя защите окружающей среды, защите китов, защите пингвинов, принять участие в антиалкогольной программе. Но все это неполноценные усилия. Если мы попытаемся по отдельности решать каждыю проблему, нам это никогда не удастся, потому что этим проблемам нет числа. На самом деле мы должны распространять сознание Кришны. В противном случае мы отклонимся, посвятив себя не высшей миссии. Нужно распространять сознание Кришны проверенным способом, как нам указал Прабхупада, распространять книги, прасад, проводить харинамы. Процесс данный Прабхупадой, не нужно пытаться усовершенствовать, он уже совершенный. Мы должны проводить программы которые непосредственно представляют сознание Кришны. Нам нужно быть осмотрительными , чтобы желание распространить сознание Кришны не было разбавлено. Философия сознания Кришны просто пугает тех, кто привык воображать: "У меня свой путь, у тебя свой, я не критикую тебя, ты не критикуй меня"**
Бхакти Викаша Свами.*

----------


## Dimas

Семинар "Женщина - Босс или Мать"

Часть 1 








Часть 2 








Часть 3 








Часть 4 Ответы на вопросы 








Скачать этот семинар или прослушать лекции, записанные и/или переведенные в 2013 году можно на официальном сайте Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа в России. http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

ФЕСТИВАЛЬ БХАКТИ ВИКАШИ СВАМИ 2013

Рады сообщить вам, что 24-28 июля 2013 г. в селе Добромыш пройдет ежегодный фестиваль Бхакти Викаши Свами. Условия "грушенские", т.е. палаточные. 

Дополнительная, подробная информация будет опубликована позже.

----------


## Dimas

*Что лучше - качество или количество, ЧЧ 1.17.22*









все последние лекции Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа переведенные на русский можно найти http://www.bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

*Чайтанья-чаритамрита Ади-лила 1.17.ТЕКСТ 22
*
кали-кале нама-рупе кришна-аватара
нама хаите хайа сарва-джагат-нистара

кали-кале — в век Кали; нама-рупе — в образе святого имени; кришна — Господь Кришна; аватара — воплощение; нама — святому имени; хаите — благодаря; хайа — возникает; сарва — всего; джагат — мира; нистара — освобождение.

«В век Кали воплощением Господа Кришны является святое имя Господа, маха-мантра Харе Кришна. Просто благодаря повторению святого имени человек получает возможность непосредственно общаться с Господом. Любой, кто следует этим путем, несомненно, обретет освобождение».

ТЕКСТ 23
дардхйа лаги' `харер нама'-укти тина-вара
джада лока буджхаите пунах `эва'-кара
дардхйа лаги' — для подчеркивания; харер нама — святого имени Господа Хари; укти — высказывание; тина-вара — трижды; джада лока — обычным людям; буджхаите — дать понять; пунах — снова; эва-кара — слово эва, «поистине».

«В этом стихе для усиления смысла, чтобы было понятно обычным людям, трижды повторено слово эва [«поистине»], и с той же целью трижды повторяются слова харер нама [«святое имя Господа»]».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Чтобы донести нечто важное до недалекого человека, нужно повторить это трижды, например: «Ты должен сделать это! Ты должен сделать это! Ты должен сделать это!» Поэтому, чтобы люди серьезно отнеслись к этому и смогли освободиться от оков майи, «Брихан- нарадия-пурана» настойчиво подчеркивает важность повторения святого имени. Мы видим на практике, как в нашем Движении сознания Кришны, распространившемся по всему миру, миллионы людей одухотворяют свою жизнь просто благодаря тому, что регулярно повторяют маха-мантру Харе Кришна в соответствии с предписаниями шастр. Поэтому я прошу всех своих учеников повторять ежедневно по крайней мере шестнадцать кругов этой харер-нама маха-мантры, избегая оскорблений и следуя регулирующим принципам. Это, вне всяких сомнений, обеспечит им успех.

ТЕКСТ 24
`кевала'-шабде пунарапи нишчайа-карана
джнана-йога-тапа-карма-ади ниварана
`кевала'-шабде — словом кевала, «исключительно»; пунарапи — снова; нишчайа-карана — вывод; джнана — на развитие знаний; йога — практику системы мистической йоги; тапа — аскезы; карма — кармическую деятельность; ади — и так далее; ниварана — запрет.

«Слово кевала [«исключительно»] накладывает запрет на все другие методы совершенствования, такие как путь знания, мистическая йога, аскеза и деятельность во имя плодов».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В нашем Движении сознания Кришны подчеркивается исключительная важность повторения мантры Харе Кришна, тогда как те, кто не знает, как достичь совершенства в Кали-югу, пытаются идти путем знания (гьяна-йоги), мистической йоги, карма-йоги, или совершают бесполезную аскезу. Такие люди лишь понапрасну теряют время и вводят в заблуждение своих последователей. Когда, выступая на публике, мы откровенно указываем на это, наши оппоненты негодуют на нас. Но, следуя наставлениям шастр, мы не можем идти на компромисс с так называемыми гьяни, йогами, карми и тапасви. Когда они пытаются доказать, что их практика столь же благотворна, как и наша, мы вынуждены им возражать, говоря, что наша деятельность хороша, а их — нет. И это не проявление нашей ограниченности, а указание шастр. Мы не должны отклоняться от указаний священных писаний. Это подтверждается в следующем стихе «Чайтанья-чаритамриты».

ТЕКСТ 25
анйатха йе мане, тара нахика нистара
нахи, нахи, нахи — э тина `эва'-кара
анйатха — иначе; йе — кто; мане — принимает; тара — его; нахика — нет; нистара — освобождения; нахи нахи нахи — ничто другое, ничто другое, ничто другое; э — в этих; тина — трех; эва-кара — подчеркивание.

«В этом стихе ясно сказано, что тот, кто изберет иной путь, не обретет освобождения. По этой причине в нем трижды повторяется: «ничто другое, ничто другое, ничто другое». Эти слова указывают на то, что существует только один истинный путь самоосознания».

----------


## Dimas

*Отвергаемая религия, Шримад Бхагаватам 2.4.3-4
*










Шримад Бхагаватам 2.4 ТЕКСТЫ 3-4

папраччха чемам эвартхам
йан мам приччхатха саттамах
кришнанубхава-шраване
шраддадхано маха-манах.
самстхам виджнайа саннйасйа
карма траи-варгикам ча йат
васудеве бхагавати
атма-бхавам дридхам гатах

папраччха - спросил; ча - также; имам - этот; эва - с такой же; артхам - целью; йат - что; мам - мне; приччхатха - задаете вопросы; саттамах - о великие мудрецы; кришна-анубхава - поглощенный мыслями о Кришне; шраване - в слушании; шраддадханах - тот, чья вера тверда; маха-манах - великая душа; самстхам - смерть; виджнайа - зная; саннйасйа - отвергая; карма - кармическую деятельность; траи-варгикам - триединый принцип: религию, экономику, удовлетворение чувств; ча - также; йат - что может быть; васудеве - к Господу Кришне; бхагавати - Личности Бога; атма-бхавам - чувства любви; дридхам - неуклонного; гатах - достиг.

*О великие мудрецы, великая душа Махараджа Парикшит, постоянно поглощенный размышлениями о Господе Кришне и осознавший неотвратимость смерти, отрекся от всякого рода кармической деятельности - деятельности во имя религии, экономического благополучия и удовлетворения чувств. Таким образом он утвердился в своей естественной любви к Кришне и задал Шукадеве Госвами те же вопросы, какие вы задаете мне.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Обусловленных душ, ведущих борьбу за существование в материальном мире, привлекают главным образом три формы деятельности: религиозная деятельность, деятельность, направленная на достижение экономического благополучия, и деятельность, приносящая удовлетворение чувствам. Такая деятельность, если она регулируется предписаниями Вед, составляет концепцию карма-кандийи, и домохозяевам обычно советуют соблюдать подобные правила, чтобы иметь возможность наслаждаться материальным благополучием как в этой жизни, так и в следующей. Большинство людей привлекает именно такого рода деятельность. Даже в современной безбожной цивилизации люди главным образом заботятся об экономическом благополучии и чувственных удовольствиях, позабыв о религиозных чувствах. Будучи великим императором мира, Махараджа Парикшит был обязан строить свою деятельность в соответствии с предписаниями из раздела Вед карма-кандийа, но благодаря непродолжительному общению с Шукадевой Госвами он окончательно понял, что Господь Кришна, Абсолютная Личность Бога (Васудева), к которому он с самого рождения питал естественную любовь, есть все, и потому целиком сосредоточил на Нем свой ум, отрекшись от всех форм деятельности, которые предписаны в разделе Вед карма-кандийа. Джнани достигают такого уровня совершенства только после многих жизней. Джнани, философы-эмпирики, стремящиеся к освобождению, в тысячу раз лучше карми, и из сотен тысяч таких джнани лишь один действительно достигает освобождения. Среди сотен тысяч таких освобожденных личностей, как утверждает Сам Господь в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.19), едва ли один способен сосредоточить свой ум на лотосных стопах Господа Шри Кришны. Здесь Махараджу Парикшита не случайно называют маха-манах, что ставит его на один уровень с махатмами, описанными в «Бхагавад-гите». И после Махараджи Парикшита было немало таких махатм, которые также отказывались от жизненной концепции карма-кандийа, полностью вручая себя Верховной Личности Бога Кришне. В «Шикшаштаке» (8) Господь Чаитанйа, являющийся Самим Господом Кришной, учит нас:
ашлишйа ва пада-ратам пинашту мам
адаршанан марма-хатам кароту ва
йатха татха ва видадхату лампато
мат-прана-натхас ту са эва напарах
«Господь Кришна - возлюбленный многих преданных (женщин) - может обнять эту во всем покорную Ему служанку, или растоптать меня ногами, или разбить мне сердце, долго не показываясь на глаза, но, что бы Он ни сделал, Он все равно навек останется абсолютным повелителем моего сердца».
Шрила Рупа Госвами говорил:
вирачайа майи дандам дина-бандхо дайами ва
гатир иха на бхаваттах качид анйа мамасти
нипатату шата-коти-нирбхарам ва навамбхах
тад апи кила-пайодах стуйате чатакена
«О мой Господь, покровитель обездоленных, делай со мной все, что пожелаешь, милуй или карай, но в этом мире мне не на кого надеяться, кроме Тебя, Мой Господь. Так птица чатака всегда молит о туче, - неважно, проливает ли она дождь или мечет молнии».
Учитель духовного учителя Господа Чаитанйи Шрила Мадхавендра Пури, прощаясь со всеми обязанностями карма-кандийи, говорит:
сандхйа-вандана бхадрам асту
бхавато бхох снана тубхйам нам
о бхо девах питараш ча тарпана-видхау
нахам кшамах кшамйатам
йатра квапи нишадйа йадава-
кулоттамасйа камса-двишах
смарам смарам агхам харами
тад алам манйе ким анйена ме
«Прощайте мои вечерние молитвы. Прощайте мои утренние омовения. Простите меня, полубоги и предки. Я больше не смогу радовать вас своими подношениями. Я решил искупить все грехи, везде и всюду памятуя о великом потомке Йаду и грозном враге Камсы [Господе Кришне]. Думаю, для меня этого вполне достаточно. Так есть ли смысл делать что-либо еще?»
Шрила Мадхавендра Пури продолжает:
мугдхам мам нигаданту нити-нипуна бхрантам мухур ваидиках
мандам бандхава-санчайа джада-дхийам муктадарах содарах
унматтам дханино вивека-чатурах камам маха-дамбхикам
моктум на кшамате манаг апи мано говинда-пада-сприхам
«Пусть придирчивые моралисты говорят, что я заблуждаюсь, я не стану возражать. Пусть знатоки ведических обрядов заклеймят меня, назвав вероотступником. Пусть друзья и родственники считают меня неудачником, а братья - глупцом, пусть богачи указывают на меня пальцем как на сумасшедшего, а ученые философы обвиняют в гордыне, все равно мой ум ни на йоту не отступит от решения служить лотосным стопам Говинды, даже если я и не способен на это».
Прахлада Махараджа также говорит:
дхармартха-кама ити йо 'бхихитас триварга
икша трайи найа-дамау вивидха ча варта
манйе тад этад акхилам нигамасйа сатйам
сватмарпанам сва-сухридах парамасйа пумсах
«Религию, экономическое благополучие и удовлетворение чувств преподносят в качестве трех путей, ведущих к спасению. Из них икша трайи, то есть наука о душе и кармической деятельности, логика, а также политика и экономика являются различными способами добыть средства к существованию. Всему этому учат Веды, и потому я считаю такого рода деятельность временной. С другой стороны, преданность Верховному Господу Вишну - единственное настоящее достижение жизни, и только в ней я вижу высшую истину» (Бхаг., 7.6.26).
Итог вышесказанному подводится в «Бхагавад-гите» (2.41) в словах вйавасайатмика буддхих - абсолютный путь к совершенству. Великий ученый-вайшнав Баладева Видйабхушана определяет это как бхагаввад-арчана-рупаика-нишкама-кармабхир вишуддха-читтах - признание трансцендентного любовного служения Господу своим главным долгом, деятельностью, не влекущей за собой кармических последствий.
Итак, Махараджа Парикшит поступил абсолютно правильно, полностью сосредоточив ум на лотосных стопах Господа Кришны и отказавшись от жизненной концепции карма-кандийа.

----------


## Dimas

*Вечное блаженство без гнева*









Скачать лекцию http://bvks.ru/lectures/vyasa_puja_2013/

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*ФЕСТИВАЛЬ БХАКТИ ВИКАШИ СВАМИ 2013*

Рады сообщить вам, что 24-28 июля 2013 г. в селе Добромыш пройдет ежегодный фестиваль Бхакти Викаши Свами. Проживание в палатках.  Для детей и пожилых предполагается заселение в дома местных преданных. Находящаяся рядом небольшая и неглубокая речка гарантирует вам незабываемые и бодрящие утренние омовения. 

По этой ссылке можете посмотреть, где находится сей населенный пункт:

http://rasp.yandex.ru/info/station/9749433

Фестиваль как всегда бесплатный, но если есть желание сделать пожертвование на его проведение, то приводим реквизиты:

ОАО «Альфа-банк»
к/сч 30101810200000000593
в ОПЕРУ Московского ГТУ ЦБ РФ
БИК 044525593
ИНН 7728168971
Счет 40817810807050029551
Получатель: Заев Сергей Леонидович

Пожертвования лучше перечислить сейчас, чтобы было достаточно средств на закупку продуктов и т.д.

Нитаи-Гаурасундара дас, который дал подробное описание, как вы сможете доехать до места и предлагает по этим вопросам обращаться к нему по телефону +79297285942





















АВТОВОКЗАЛЫ

г. Казань

+7(843) 261-57-07 Южный Автовокзал, Оренбургский проезд, 207

+7(843) 293-00-41
+7(843) 293-04-00 Автовокзал, Девятаева, 15

г. Альметьевск

+7(8553) 23-27-33 ул. Герцена, 2

г. Набережные Челны 

+7(8552) 70-70-43 Мусы Джалиля проспект, 2А 

Если вы едете из Казани на автобусе, берите направление на Альметьевск, билет до Благодатного. Высадка у деревень  
Добромыш и Борискино.

Если вы едете из Н-Челнов, берите автобус Набережные Челны-Русский Акташ-Нурлат-Самара либо Набережные Челны-Русский  
Акташ-Черемшан-Самара. Выходите у поворота Кузайкино-Нурлат. Звоните, проезжая Русский акташ, вас встретят.

Если вы едете из Башкирии, берите направление Казани через города Альметьевск, билет до Кузайкино. Высадка у деревень  
Добромыш и Борискино. Звоните, проезжая Кузайкино.

Если вы едете из Самары и Ульяновска, направление через Нурлат до Альметьевска билет до Кузайкино. Выход у Кузайкино.  
Звоните, проезжая Черный ключ.

Если вы едете с Удмуртии, то берите до Нурлата, Самары, Ульяновска до Кузайкино. Там выходите. Звоните, проезжая Черный ключ.

Расписание автобусов из Н-Челнов (до Добромыша 160км)


Н-ЧЕЛНЫ - АКСУБАЕВО 8:10 (пт, сб, вс), 13:00 (пн, пт, вс) 
Н-Челны - НУРЛАТ 6:15 (ср) 13:40 (ср) 
Н-Челны - САМАРА 7:10 (ежедневно)
Н-Челны - ТОЛЬЯТТИ 6:15 (ежедневно)

Расписание автобусов из Казани (Автовокзал, Девятаева, 15) (до Добромыша 200км)

КАЗАНЬ - АКСУБАЕВО 10:00
КАЗАНЬ - АЗНАКАЕВО 13:40
КАЗАНЬ - АЛЬМЕТЬЕВСК 8:35, 14:45, 16:15, 18:00
КАЗАНЬ - БАВЛЫ 12:10
КАЗАНЬ - БУГУЛЬМА 7:30, 15:30
КАЗАНЬ - ДИМИТРОВГРАД 16:00
КАЗАНЬ - ЛАИШЕВО 6:15, 8:30, 10:25, 13:00, 15:00, 16:30
КАЗАНЬ - ЛЕНИНОГОРСК 10:15, 15:00
КАЗАНЬ - НУРЛАТ	8:00, 10:00, 14:20
КАЗАНЬ - ОРЕНБУРГ 6:20, 17:20
КАЗАНЬ - Р.СЛОБОДА 10:30, 14:30, 16:30, 18:00
КАЗАНЬ - СОЛЬ-ИЛЕЦК 17:20
КАЗАНЬ - ТОЛЬЯТТИ 7:30, 14:05, 15:00
КАЗАНЬ - СТЕРЛИТАМАК 10:30
КАЗАНЬ - УФА 7:40	
КАЗАНЬ - ЧЕРЕМШАН 7:00, 14:40
КАЗАНЬ - ЮХМАЧИ	12:00

Если вас не удовлетворяет эта, как мне кажется, полная информация, пишите мне на https://www.facebook.com/yoganrisimha.das?ref=tn_tnmn или по адресу: keb@rambler.ru 

Ваш слуга Йога Нрисимха дас

----------


## Dimas

..Прабхупада дал указание распространять Сознание Кришны и мы ученики и последователи Прабхупады, не должны просто получать почести. Мы действительно должны взяться за эту задачу, которую нам оставил Прабхупада. ИСККОН должен предоставлять альтернативу людям, не только духовное знание, но культуру Сознания Кришны, образ жизни в Сознании Кришны. Современным преданным Кришны приходится работать на людей, которых интересует только обогащение, этих людей не интересует Сознание Кришны, и они совершенно не заинтересованы в том, чтобы их работники развивали Сознание Кришны. Преданным приходится много работать, а сознание Кришны приходится практиковать в оставшееся время, которого не так уж много. Что же делать? Сознание Кришны должно быть нечто больше, чем просто религия основанная только на храмах. Люди в ИСККОН, должны становится чистыми преданными и возвращаться к Кришне. Необходимо следовать садхане. Но преданные должны очень много времени посвящать работе на материалистически настроенных людей. Каково же решение?* Прабхупада предвидя это, хотел создать атмосферу в которой все люди мира могли бы приходить в исккон и быть в сознании кришны. прабхупада хотел установить общины варнашрамы, в которых люди могут удовлетворять свои потребности просто, и жить вместе с преданными кришны, для того чтобы говорить о кришне, и думать о кришне. сейчас в исккон дела обстоят так, исккон строит храм в городе, люди приходят, становятся преданными, и все. но на самом деле это не все чего хотел прабхупада. прабхупада хотел создать такую ситуацию, в которой люди всего мира могли бы участвовать в сознании кришны, а те кто уже приняли сознание кришны, могли бы не просто часть своего времени посвящать сознанию кришны, а полностью!!!! исккон забыл, что иметь храм кришны в городе, это только часть миссии прабхупады, на самом деле нужно создавать сельскохозяйственные общины варнашрамы, потому что это очень могущественная проповедь, в этой общине преданные кришны должны продемонстрировать как преданные кришны могут жить счастливо в сознании кришны*!!!!!...

из лекции "Забытая миссия ISKCON" Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа 






 
скачать лекию можно http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

ШРИПАД БХАКТИ ВИКАША СВАМИ из лекции "Что лучше - качество или количество, ЧЧ 1.17.22" 







 
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/:

Прабхупада проповедовал прямолинейно, он цитировал Ришабхадева: не живите как свиньи. В ИСККОН появились люди которые считают нам надо помягче проповедовать, для того чтобы привлечь побольше людей. Но Прабхупада так не делал. Почему Он так не делал? Потому что так не поступали предыдущие ачарьи. Если бы Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати немного подкорректировал свое послание (в смысле убрал критику некоторых лидеров), то многие люди которые были против Него, Они все стали бы Его последователями. Многие люди говорили ученикам Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, "Ну может быть вы посоветуете Вашему Гуру Махараджу не быть таким критичным." Но Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати был непреклонным.

Некоторые люди в исккон говорят, пусть преданные проповедуют что хотят, у каждого свой путь. Но это не работает. В кали-югу есть только один метод, харер нама харер нама
харер намаива кевалам
калау настй эва настй эва
настй эва гатир анйатха
«В нынешний век вражды и лицемерия единственный путь к освобождению - это повторение святого имени Кришны. Нет другого пути, нет другого пути, нет другого пути». Это означает что преданные Кришны, не только повторяют Харе Кришна маха-мантру,* но они не практикуют вообще методы кармы, гьяны, йоги.*

*Есть очень большая проблема в исккон с этой идеей, что нужно так или иначе привести людей в ИСККОН, с помощью косвенной проповеди, а дальше люди ознакомятся со всем и станут преданными Кришны.* Был случай в Боснии. Преданные проповедовали косвенным образом, представляясь что они обучают йоге, нью-эйдж, и так они проповедовали целый год. Через год они начали говорить о Кришне, но когда люди услышали о Кришне, они разозлились, и сказали преданным: "Вы обманщики! Вы нас целый год обманывали, нас не интересует Кришна."

Это очень большая проблема с косвенной проповедью. В ИСККОН существует такое представление, мы должны привести людей через что-нибудь (мистицизм, аюрведу итд) а потом сделаем их преданными Кришны. Преданные говорят о всяких странных вещах, а потом пытаются дать верное знание людям. Но появляется много людей которых интересует именно мистицизм итд , но не Кришна. И все эти люди изначально пришли не за сознанием Кришны. И вопрос который возникает здесь, если вы начнете говорить не о мистицизме, а о Кришне захотят ли люди это принять и становиться преданными? Вот в чем суть.

*другой еще более важный момент состоит в том,что мы не имеем права менять послание!!!! некоторые преданные говорят, что если много людей приходит-это успех. не факт. прабхупада не определял успех в проповеди таким образом, он говорил, что если даже один искренний человек присоединится чтобы служить кришне, это успех. пока мы не будем говорить смело и ясно, люди будут думать, что это не обязательно, факультативно. сейчас люди спрашивают, должны ли мы следовать тому что вы говорите или нам нужно следовать тому, что написано в книгах прабхупады? но ведь разницы быть не должно между тем что проповедует исккон и тем что написано в книгах прабхупады!!! мы теряем собственное послание, потому что мы боимся говорить о нем, и мы теряем также свое лицо. если мы не говорим о своем послании, тогда мы теряем его. сомнительно уже даже то, что люди получают истинное послание, потому что там, где подчеркивается количество, идут на компромисы в угоду количеству..*

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

У Бхакти-Викаши Свами есть опыт создания успешных сель.хоз общин?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Мышкам надоела их тяжелая жизнь в лесу - все их обижают, всего они боятся, вот и лиса доконала совсем. Решили они обратиться к мудрому филину.
> 
> - Филин! Помоги нам, что делать: нас все обижают, съесть хотят, лиса уже  на пятки наступает.
> 
> Филин подумал, все взвесил и дал заключение:  " Вам мышки необходимо стать ежиками. Тогда вас никто не будет обижать, и ваша жизнь сразу улучшится."
> 
> Обрадованные мышки побежали домой, но на полдороге спохватились, что не спросили как стать ежиками. Вернулись мышки с этим вопросом к филину и получили следующий ответ:
> 
> - Ну-у мышки! Это уже не мой вопрос. Это уже тактика, а Я стратег...


Речь о том,что деревня создана Богом,а города людьми.Не зря на Руси города разрушали,как рассадники всяческих пороков (политика,спекуляция,мафия,жизнь за счет других). Наверное время (Кришна) вскорости все расставит по своим местам.И мы будем рассказывать такие вот сказки,но уже в другом умонастроении)))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мышкам надоела их тяжелая жизнь в лесу - все их обижают, всего они боятся, вот и лиса доконала совсем. Решили они обратиться к мудрому филину.
> 
> - Филин! Помоги нам, что делать: нас все обижают, съесть хотят, лиса уже  на пятки наступает.
> 
> Филин подумал, все взвесил и дал заключение:  " Вам мышки необходимо стать ежиками. Тогда вас никто не будет обижать, и ваша жизнь сразу улучшится."
> 
> Обрадованные мышки побежали домой, но на полдороге спохватились, что не спросили как стать ежиками. Вернулись мышки с этим вопросом к филину и получили следующий ответ:
> 
> - Ну-у мышки! Это уже не мой вопрос. Это уже тактика, а Я стратег...


 :good:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Письмо Прабхупада-даса, ученика Шрилы Прабхупады.

Изучая вопросы варнашрамы, я убедился в том, что Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы все движение ИСККОН основывалось на всемирной сети сельских поселений, поддерживающих городские монастыри, которые бы вели активную проповедь. Если и нужно было построить большой храм, то именно в деревне, а не в большом городе. В Деревне жили бы люди, занятые сельским хозяйством, кустарными промыслами и другие соответствующие варны и ашрамы. В городском монастыре проживали бы, в основном, неженатые мужчины и незамужние женщины, которые часто выезжали в Деревню, чтобы получить духовную подпитку. Дети бы обучались в гурукуле, в Деревне, и их не посылали бы в Город, в государственные школы. Все участники, и Деревня,и Городской монастырь, отказались бы от любых форм деятельности ради плодов и посвятили бы результаты своего труда Господу Кришне в чистом преданном служении. Преданным не приходилось бы жить в Городе и наниматься на работу, чтобы за деньги превратиться в рабов не-вайшнавов.

Развитие Деревни на основе дайви-варнашрамы — это наставление, которому нужно следовать, и обязательный образ жизни для тех, кто стоит в парампаре Бхактивиноды и, особенно, в Бхактиведанта-париваре. Ибо почти невозможно поддерживать хорошую садхану, близко общаясь с окружающей мирской демонической цивилизацией. Во времена Господа Чайтаньи Это не требовалось из-за отсутствия индустриального общества. С приходом в Индию британцев промышленная революция начала разлагать существующую духовную среду.

Бхактивинода Тхакур задумал целую вайшнавскцю социальную систему, основанную на подразделениях варнашрамы, которая бы существовала отдельно от мирской системы. Бхактисиддханта начал осуществлять этот замысел, основав ашрам санньясы и монастыри Гаудия-Матха. Шрила Прабхупада продолжил расширять дело, дав посвящение множеству домохозяев, основав гурукулу и т.д. Первоначально организация ИСККОН была основана на постоянном проживании женатых и неженатых учеников в городском монастыре. Шрила Прабхупада требовал, чтобы все кандидаты жили в храмовой общине для того, чтобы получить Хари-Нам и Гаятри-Дикшу. Не было такого наставления, чтобы вскоре после этого они выселялись, чтобы снова присоединиться к карми (корыстным труженикам — зарплатным рабам). В 1974-75 он дал длинную серию лекций, говорил о варнашраме на утренних прогулках и дал прямое наставление GBC перенести базу с городских храмов на сельские поселения. Все это происходило во время мирового турне Прабхупады, и тогда же были основаны многие сельские центры, такие как Новый Вриндаван, Гита-Нагари, Новый Талаван, Новая Гокула и т.д.

В сампрадае Чайтанья-вайшнавов прослеживается четкая эволюция, которая была заповедана Шрилой Бхактивинодой Тхакуром, введена Шрилой Бхактисиддхантой и расширена Шрилой Прабхупадой. Настала эпоха глобализации, и сейчас Чайтанья-вайшнавы по всему миру имеют возможность понять мировую историю и текущее состояние всей сампрадаи. В то время как человеческая цивилизация движется к краху современной экономики в направлении до-промышленного аграрного состояния, вайшнавские провидцы, наставники, руководители и управляющие могут получить возможность продолжить и расширить эволюцию, начатую Шрилой Бхактивинодой Тхакуром.

Хотя Сампрадая Чайтанья вайшнавов продолжает расширяться, Она расширяется на следующих трех принципах:

[1] Сектантское отделение себя от общества, отсутствие миссии.

[2] Всеобщая зависимость от окружающей мирской и все более демонической Глобальной Промышленной Цивилизации.

[3] Деятельность только в качестве традиционного религиозного учреждения. Храмы окружает и поддерживает деньгами конгрегация, состоящая из прихожан, привязанных к корыстной деятельности, зарплатных рабов окружающего мирского общества.

Идея Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура требует полной перестройки этого фундамента следующим образом:

[1] Несектантская сплоченность, основанная на Единой Всемирной Общности и миссии.

[2] Всесторонняя независимость от окружающего мирского общества через прямую зависимость от Господа Кришны, земли и коровы.

[3] Деятельность исключительно в качестве Всемирной сети самодостаточных сельских общин, поддерживающих городские монастыри. При этом зависимость от земли позволяет каждому жителю быть свободным от привязанности к корыстному труду в качестве зарплатного раба окружающей мирской социальной системы.

Глобальный замысел Шрилы Бхактивиноды, Шрилы Бхактисиддханты и Шрилы Прабхупады соответствует наступающему коллапсу современной мировой цивилизации, который является результатом нехватки энергоресурсов, финансового и продовольственного кризиса, уничтожения населения с помощью искусственных болезней. Их предвидение имеет божественную природу, Поэтому их учение дает практическую альтернативу предстоящей гибели современного общества. Они указываеют средства, с помощью которых Чайтанья-вайшнавы могут сохранить свой духовный образ жизни. Вдобавок, вся философия Чайтанья-вайшнавов, когда (и если) она войдет в практическую жизнь на вышеупомянутых трех основах, предоставит нам приемлемое средство против язв, разъедающих сейчас жизнь мирских людей и целостность естественной окружающей среды.

Глобальное замысел категорически требует применения основной вайшнавской доктрины. Нужно отказаться от личной выгоды и любых сектантских соображений ради блага людей мира, а для этого принять приказ Господа Чайтаньи и начать совместно наставлять всех и каждого в науке сознания Кришны. Что касается наступающего смутного времени, нужно, чтобы вайшнавские наставники, руководители и управляющие, способные действовать на основе вышеупомянутой доктрины, сотрудничали в подготовке духовного убежища для людей мира.

Готовы ли мы к будущему?

----------


## VitaliyT

Для всего этого нужны серьезные решения.
Такими решениями могут стать следующие проекты: инвестиционная компания общества преданных, бизнес проект по сельскому хозяйству, производящий высококачественный продукт с налаженным сбытом, широкое обсуждение  темы создания крупного поселения на территории России серьезными коллективными инвестициями в инфраструктуру этого поселения.
Для этого нужны грамотные опытные и успешные бизнесмены, специалисты, а также одобрение духовных лидеров.
Что делается сейчас в этом направлении? 1. Накапливаются в индивидуальном плане ресурсы. 2. Разрабатывается концепция формата площадки для эффективной коммуникации. 3. Накапливаются опыт и знания в сельском хозяйстве, инвестициях на финансовых рынках.

Инвестиционная компания преданных - это не пожертвования. Это совмещение вопросов собственных материальных нужд и совместных планов всего общества, которые реализуются в большей части за счет заработанных средств от инвестиций. Для серьезного подхода к этому вопросу требуется очень фундаментальная подготовка, требующая высокой квалификации управляющих, финансовой базы.
Так как все уже устали от в первую очередь своей же беспомощности то нужны эффективные решения с неким уже авансом в самом предложении. Поэтому это требует дополнительных временных и трудовых затрат.

----------


## VitaliyT

Сам посыл темы правильный.
Не все забыли про это. Это просто здравый смысл. Вайшнав должен быть независимым от современной системы, однозначно, путь лежит через собственное сельское хозяйство. Есть сейчас органическое сельское хозяйство и т.д. Уже существуют в России успешные проекты по производству высококачественных с/х продуктов, которые продаются в разы дороже, но спрос на такие продукты есть и будет только расти. Но этот бизнес требует очень высокой капиталоемкости, а также трудозатрат. Но только так я вижу решение вопроса с/х поселений.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Но этот бизнес требует очень высокой капиталоемкости, а также трудозатрат.


Очень многих и отпугивает как раз эти проблемы.Но должен Вас заверить.что это-выдуманные демонами проблемы.Все на самом деле намного легче.Многие "простые" люди уже этим занимаются и не безуспешно.В разделе ЗДОРОВЫЙ ОБРАЗ ЖИЗНИ  я уже размещал ролик о простоте ведения сельского хозяйства.Размещаю его и здесь.Все проблемы выдуманы демонами для того что бы поработить население рабским трудом в городских условиях.Это же очевидно любому здравомыслящему человеку. Собственно вот и сам ролик

----------


## VitaliyT

Я смотрел по диагонали этот ролик.
Для серьезного подхода требуются инвестиции. Участки, теплицы, инфраструктура, техника, автомобили, организация сбыта (либо собственные магазины, либо наладить работу с прайм-сетями) и многое многое другое. Другое дело, что это всё вполне реально.
И мы говорим немного о разных вещах. Вы говорите о том, чтобы взять сейчас, поехать в деревню и жить там как отшельник фактически. 
Но речь не об этом. Речь о том, чтобы выстроить хорошую платформу для развития, для детей, для сообщества. И знания в с/х безусловно нужны. Но это вторично. Первично - грамотный подход, мышление. *Нужны серьезные решения, без фанатизма.*

----------


## VitaliyT

И это фактически невозможно сделать без серьезной финансовой базы, которую необходимо развивать благодаря инвестиционной деятельности. На этом ограничусь. Ближе к делу обсудим всё.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я смотрел по диагонали этот ролик.
> Для серьезного подхода требуются инвестиции. Участки, теплицы, инфраструктура, техника, автомобили, организация сбыта (либо собственные магазины, либо наладить работу с прайм-сетями) и многое многое другое. Другое дело, что это всё вполне реально.
> И мы говорим немного о разных вещах. Вы говорите о том, чтобы взять сейчас, поехать в деревню и жить там как отшельник фактически. 
> Но речь не об этом. Речь о том, чтобы выстроить хорошую платформу для развития, для детей, для сообщества. И знания в с/х безусловно нужны. Но это вторично. Первично - грамотный подход, мышление. *Нужны серьезные решения, без фанатизма.*


Можно с себя начать.Скептики обычно задают вопрос-а у тебя что-то получилось? А есть ли реальный положительный опыт?Так что идея об отшельничестве не ведется.Конечно легче сидеть на стуле и кнопки на компе нажимать.Но я о том как видел в перспективе жизнь человечества Шрила Прабхупада.Удивительно,что имея там много его наставлении кто-то может еще не принимать их в расчет.Я не говорю о том что бы все побежали в деревню.Но если это не будет частью глобальных планов ИСККОН,то ..........это все равно наступит.но с бОльшими проблемами и ломками.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> И это фактически невозможно сделать без серьезной финансовой базы


Мы не зависим от денег,мы зависим от Кришны.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> У Бхакти-Викаши Свами есть опыт создания успешных сель.хоз общин?


На последнем ретрите у Садху Махараджа спросили примерно такой же вопрос,но только об успешных ятрах.Смотрели ответ?)))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> На последнем ретрите у Садху Махараджа спросили примерно такой же вопрос,но только об успешных ятрах.Смотрели ответ?)))


Не смотрел. Знаю только, что попытка Садху Махараджа создать такое поселение под Томском пока что потерпела полный крах.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> На последнем ретрите у Садху Махараджа спросили примерно такой же вопрос,но только об успешных ятрах.Смотрели ответ?)))


Прошу прощения.не на последнем ретрите.а вот здесь http://vedamedia.ru/lektsii-i-semina...snaya-lektsiya на 51.10 минуте

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Не смотрел. Знаю только, что попытка Садху Махараджа создать такое поселение под Томском пока что потерпела полный крах.


Так это не вопрос одного дня))) Не в том дело что бы все завтра и получилось.......понимаете? Мало того,некоторых просто тошнит даже от самой этой темы.Если не получилось,то значит поставим крест?))) 
А у Махараджа я думаю есть в Индии успешные общины в деревне.Просто Россия в этом отношении далеко ушла от изначальной культуры простоты.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

И никто не думает в этой теме, что города-то и возникли из деревень?  :smilies:  Общины это хорошо, но лишь в малом формате. Многие пытались такое сделать, разные церкви и организации, но всё всегда 100% проваливается. Одно дело, когда семья живет в деревне общиной, другое дело, когда незнакомые люди собираются вместе. Совершенно закономерно возникает необходимость в обмене товарами и услугами, начинает возникать потребность во внутренней валюте и т.д. валом - община либо разваливается, либо превращается в обычное село (в перспективе в тот же город). Город и есть община, доведенная до крайности в своем развитии.

Утопии типа все живут вместе, берут себе еды сколько нужно, работают, производят товар и отдают его опять же бесплатно тем, кто просит - нежизнеспособны( эти утопии красивы, о них рассказывают века с 17 все, кому не лень, и даже получается создать такие утопичные общины при малом кол-ве народа.. как только популяция разрастается - всё быстро разваливается.

Феодализм неспроста в капитализм развился, а деревни в города.. это неизбежный и необратимый процесс. Города надо преобразовывать во что-то высокоуровневое, а не пытаться повернуть вспять историю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Так это не вопрос одного дня))) Не в том дело что бы все завтра и получилось.......понимаете? Мало того,некоторых просто тошнит даже от самой этой темы.Если не получилось,то значит поставим крест?)))


Меня совсем не тошнит от этой темы. Наоборот. Эта тема очень интересна мне. Но мне удивительно, что до сих пор нигде нет ничего похожего на то, о чем говорил Шрила Прабхупада. Что это значит? Это значит, что никто толком не понимает, с чего практически нужно начинать такие проекты. Более того, если речь идет о том, что материальная цивилизация рано или поздно обречена (в этом я не сомневаюсь), а мы на этом фоне будем преспокойно жить в своих деревнях и питаться своими продуктами, то это маловероятно. Хаос, который начнется в городах, породит целые банды мародеров, для которых мирные вайшнавы станут легкой добычей. Нам армия понадобиться, чтобы защищать свои поселения от налетов мародеров. Для меня эта тема вообще малопонятна в практическом плане. Теория хороша, но как это воплотить я не представляю. Поэтому я и спросил, есть ли у Бхакти-Викаши Свами позитивный опыт в этом вопросе.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Меня совсем не тошнит от этой темы. Наоборот. Эта тема очень интересна мне. Но мне удивительно, что до сих пор нигде нет ничего похожего на то, о чем говорил Шрила Прабхупада. Что это значит? Это значит, что никто толком не понимает, с чего практически нужно начинать такие проекты. Более того, если речь идет о том, что материальная цивилизация рано или поздно обречена (в этом я не сомневаюсь), а мы на этом фоне будем преспокойно жить в своих деревнях и питаться своими продуктами, то это маловероятно. Хаос, который начнется в городах, породит целые банды мародеров, для которых мирные вайшнавы станут легкой добычей. Нам армия понадобиться, чтобы защищать свои поселения от налетов мародеров. Для меня эта тема вообще малопонятна в практическом плане. Теория хороша, но как это воплотить я не представляю. Поэтому я и спросил, есть ли у Бхакти-Викаши Свами позитивный опыт в этом вопросе.


Вранджендра Кумар прабху,про тошнит это я не про Вас)))Простите,если обидел  :angel: 
В России есть и положительные результаты.Возьмем теже самые колхозы.Просто в центр поставить Кришну.А так-хорошая ведь идея была,согласитесь.Конечно за палочки не надо работать,но сколько у народа было энтузиазма!!! Здесь наверное не стоит говорить о всех недостатках советской системы,думаю всем и так понятны перегибы.Но опыт ведения хозяйства на земле колосальный (в плане объединения людей).Осталось только (повторюсь) добавить Кришну и вайшнавские принципы.
А мародеры)))  ну они в любом случаю будут и везде достанут,хоть в городе,хоть в деревне.Но если стремиться к простой жизни на селе,то может быть Кришна и защитит? Знаете как о теме про аскезу? Если добровольно ее не принять,то все равно придется страдать.
Про успешные общины ждем ответа от Димаса.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вранджендра Кумар прабху,про тошнит это я не про Вас)))Простите,если обидел


Никаких обид. Только имя мое пишется Враджендра Кумар, не ВраНджендра. Буквы "Н" после слога "Вра" нет. Врадж (Вриндаван) + Индра (повелитель) = Враджендра.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Никаких обид. Только имя мое пишется Враджендра Кумар, не ВраНджендра. Буквы "Н" после слога "Вра" нет. Врадж (Вриндаван) + Индра (повелитель) = Враджендра.


Ну да))) Враджендра...
Давно вынашивал эту идею(лет8).В основном пугал тяжелый труд на земле (паши,копай,поливай).Помнится Вы в своей лекции как-то говорили,что копнули пару раз и спина чуть не треснула))) Но вот по ходу,стал появляться материал про пермокультуру,которая в разы облегчает такой труд.А представьте теперь,что не надо на метро ехать в храм (он в этой же округе),на работу ходишь на свой (или общественный участок),а он вот-рядом.Воспевай в поле хоть до хрипоты,это решит проблему аренды.Ну а об экологичности продуктов и говорить не приходится.Так что пробую что-то сам делать в этом отношении,что бы не на словах а на деле)))  Труд (повторюсь) облегчается в разы.Это я про пермокультуру.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Феодализм неспроста в капитализм развился, а деревни в города.. это неизбежный и необратимый процесс.


Это в т ом случае.если уходит сознание Бога.Но посмотрите в Индии.Там могут что-то чинить 100 раз и ,по-моему,у них нет такого понятия,как "морально устарело).Машины,я не знаю,какого века,на лодках моторы еще от англичан,управляются бамбуковыми палочками.И все ездит,что самое интересное,и плавает,Т.Е ЛЮДИ УДОВЛЕТВОРЕНЫ))) Когда же сознание теряется,то возникает,как результат,жадность,эксплуатация и т.д (я думаю это и так понятно)и ГОРОДА.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ведическая цивилизация не исключает города. Дварака, Матхура, Айодхйа, Хастинапур, Индрапрастха. Но в процентном соотношении деревень должно быть гораздо больше. Города могут быть небольшими - от 10 до 50 тыс. человек. Естественно, что столичные города всегда будут большими.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Ведическая цивилизация не исключает города. Дварака, Матхура, Айодхйа, Хастинапур, Индрапрастха. Но в процентном соотношении деревень должно быть гораздо больше. Города могут быть небольшими - от 10 до 50 тыс. человек. Естественно, что столичные города всегда будут большими.


Но.....заметьте,все,перечисленные Вами города поддерживались кем? Там находилась Верховная личность Бога,непосредственно))) Как только Он ушел , все развалилось)))
А вопрос к Вам тогда.......для чего города?Ну в деревне понятно-земля,коровы.А чо в городах-то делать? Ну на сегодня эт-проповедь.Но, а в принципе? Очищаясь человека начинает тянуть в благость(как минимум).А гда благость? В деревне.Значит перспектива такова.что со временем города опустеют.Отанется одна мафия,которая себя же и прикончит.

----------


## romanovsky

> ...но как это воплотить я не представляю. Поэтому я и спросил, есть ли у Бхакти-Викаши Свами позитивный опыт в этом вопросе.


Именно этому и была посвящена моя тема
 ...Молочное животноводство и арифметика...
Выращивать продукты растениеводства
в нашем климате - не проблема,
в некоторых местах и полив не нужен,
но опять всё тот же вопрос,
который, возможно, всем уже надоел,
_что делать с ежегодным приплодом,_
который увеличивает поголовье,
и расходы на содержание скота?
Если с этим вопросом не разобраться,
то любую общину ожидает разорение,
_она нее выдержит конкуренции_
с европейскими молочными фермами.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Но.....заметьте,все,перечисленные Вами города поддерживались кем? Там находилась Верховная личность Бога,непосредственно))) Как только Он ушел , все развалилось)))


Ну почему же? Айодхйа существовала и до явления Рамы. Хастинапур и Матхура существовали и до явления Кришны. И правил в Матхуре Камса весьма успешно. Дварака - да, проявилась по воле Кришны и ушла под воду сразу после Его ухода.

Полубоги, кстати, живут в городах, а не деревнях. Как называются их обители? Брахма-пури, Индра-пури... А чем заниматься в городах? Об этом история Пуранджаны в 4-й песне ШБ. В городах наслаждаются жизнью. Где бы мы ни находились, мы всегда живем в городе с девятью вратами - нава-двара-пури (наше тело). Проблема не в городе как таковом, а в диспропорции городов и деревень, произошла потеря контроля над ростом городов. А когда города становятся слишком большими, преступность становится неконтролируемой, начинаются экологические проблемы, отчуждение и т.д.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Ну почему же? Айодхйа существовала и до явления Рамы. Хастинапур и Матхура существовали и до явления Кришны. И правил в Матхуре Камса весьма успешно. Дварака - да, проявилась по воле Кришны и ушла под воду сразу после Его ухода.
> 
> Полубоги, кстати, живут в городах, а не деревнях. .


А смотрите.....само слово-то ГО-РОД.Может так просто большую деревню раньше называли? Понимаете? Поменяли просто название.Может город в прошлом это просто,расположенные,вблизи,деревни? И такую общность назвали город? А со временем уплотнили,выкинув землю и коров и теперь мы имеем то.что имеем-купированное пространство,которое и называем городом.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А смотрите.....само слово-то ГО-РОД.Может так просто большую деревню раньше называли? Понимаете? Поменяли просто название.Может город в прошлом это просто,расположенные,вблизи,деревни? И такую общность назвали город?


Не знаю. А может слово "город" произошло от "огород"? "О" убрали и остался "город", типа поселение без огородов..  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Насколько я понимаю, города возникали как крепости, которые "огорожены" стенами от врагов. Это сейчас уже нет городских стен. А раньше все города были огорожены. Деревню легко разорить. Мы читаем в "Источнике" как демоны легко проникали во Вриндаван и только Кришна всех спасал. Города были предназаначены для защиты от внешних врагов. Деревни в этом плане очень уязвимы были.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Именно этому и была посвящена моя тема
>  ...Молочное животноводство и арифметика...
> Выращивать продукты растениеводства
> в нашем климате - не проблема,
> в некоторых местах и полив не нужен,
> но опять всё тот же вопрос,
> который, возможно, всем уже надоел,
> _что делать с ежегодным приплодом,_
> который увеличивает поголовье,
> ...


Наверное всетаки дело в том,как мы (люди) будем представлять себе будущую жизнь на Земле.Если пойдем ведическим путем.то приплод-не проблема.Со временем и климат наладится и будут только коровы рождаться (в большенстве).Суть вопроса в том,что нам своими мозгами все это просчитать сложновато.Главное-настрой и понимание важности вопроса.А Кришна поможет созданию благоприятных ситуаций.
Ведь впереди 10000 лет))) Можно просто правильный задел сделать для будущих поколений(не изменять Шриле Прабхупаде).А то мы все хотим сразу натворить)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Насколько я понимаю, города возникали как крепости, которые "огорожены" стенами от врагов. Это сейчас уже нет городских стен. А раньше все города были огорожены. Деревню легко разорить. Мы читаем в "Источнике" как демоны легко проникали во Вриндаван и только Кришна всех спасал. Города были предназаначены для защиты от внешних врагов. Деревни в этом плане очень уязвимы были.


Ну да.Вот смотрите........даже если взять древние города на Руси,то что это? Это просто огороженное городище.которое можно за 10 минут обойти,это была резиденция кшатрия какого-то,на подобии современных загородных особняков.А люди-то по-любому жили в округе,просто во время нашествия прятались за крепостными стенами.И как только город разрастался,то его разрушали,понимая,что он становится раковой опухолью на теле государства.
Но мы же тренируемся жить в духовном Вриндаване,а там нет демонов и  врагов))) И если принимать такое умонастроение,то Кришна непременно защитит.Как?Ну просто у демонов не возникнет и мысли что-то с такой деревней сделать.Ну живут люди там,что-то сеют,сажают,да мало ли на Земле таких))))Может в этом и состоит идея о предании и защите со стороны Кришны?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Наверное всетаки дело в том,как мы (люди) будем представлять себе будущую жизнь на Земле.Если пойдем ведическим путем.то приплод-не проблема.Со временем и климат наладится и будут только коровы рождаться (в большенстве).Суть вопроса в том,что нам своими мозгами все это просчитать сложновато.Главное-настрой и понимание важности вопроса.А Кришна поможет созданию благоприятных ситуаций.
> Ведь впереди 10000 лет))) Можно просто правильный задел сделать для будущих поколений(не изменять Шриле Прабхупаде).А то мы все хотим сразу натворить)))


Самое важное для преданных-это не создавать сразу необдуманные поселения. Воспользоваться уже имеющимся опытом (в основном, конечно, неудачным, но ведь это тоже полезно).

Если деревня будет недалеко от крупного города, то будет возможность продавать молочные продукты и сельхозпродукцию по соответствующей затратам цене.
В то же время деревня должна быть далеко от материалистов, которые приносят много проблем.
В общем, очень много всего надо учитывать!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Самое важное для преданных-это не создавать сразу необдуманные поселения. Воспользоваться уже имеющимся опытом (в основном, конечно, неудачным, но ведь это тоже полезно).
> 
> Если деревня будет недалеко от крупного города, то будет возможность продавать молочные продукты и сельхозпродукцию по соответствующей затратам цене.
> В то же время деревня должна быть далеко от материалистов, которые приносят много проблем.
> В общем, очень много всего надо учитывать!


На сегодняшний момент,как говорится,все очень запущено)))
Об удаленности деревни от города........смотрю в храме на Динамо продают продукцию из Пензы.А это не близко.
Да хотя бы для начала для себя среду наладить.Какой там бизнес.

----------


## romanovsky

> Самое важное для преданных - это не создавать сразу необдуманные поселения...


Полностью с вами согласен.
*Но это и есть самое трудное.*

Вспомните как создавались деревни староверов:
Их создавали крестьяне убежавшие от произвола православия,
потому-то они и были жизнеспособны,
что _крестьяне копировали свой прежний быт_
и не "изобретали велосипед".

И если два десятка горожан
поедут жить в сельскую местность
_средней полосы,_
и будут копировать
образ жизни индийской
сельской общины времён Парикшита,
то они _явно обречены на провал_.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> На сегодняшний момент,как говорится,все очень запущено)))
> Об удаленности деревни от города........смотрю в храме на Динамо продают продукцию из Пензы.А это не близко.
> Да хотя бы для начала для себя среду наладить.Какой там бизнес.


Если сразу не продумать, потом на энтузиазме не протянуть. Грихасткам нужны денежки :smilies:

----------


## Dimas

*Харикеша: Что случится со всеми этими людьми, которые, к примеру, как и я не могут жить на фермах?
Прабхупада: Да?
Харикеша: Я не могу жить на ферме.
Прабхупада: Это не делает тебя непригодным. Можешь делать что-нибудь подобное.
Харикеша: Я имею в виду, что я был рождён в городе, вырос в городе и я чувствую себя очень хорошо, когда я в городе, но когда я попадаю на ферму – я очень беспокоюсь.
Прабхупада: Раджасика, у тебя раджасика. Гуна страсти – раджасика. Есть три вида – саттвика, раджасика, тамасика.
Харикеша: Но что мы будем делать с людьми таких типов?
Прабхупада: Это уже данность, три вида склонностей. Саттвика, раджасика, тамасика. Ты принадлежишь к раджасика – это всё. Это можно победить саттвикой.

Утренняя прогулка 12 августа 1976 г. Тегеран.*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *Харикеша: Что случится со всеми этими людьми, которые, к примеру, как и я не могут жить на фермах?
> Прабхупада: Да?
> Харикеша: Я не могу жить на ферме.
> Прабхупада: Это не делает тебя непригодным. Можешь делать что-нибудь подобное.
> Харикеша: Я имею в виду, что я был рождён в городе, вырос в городе и я чувствую себя очень хорошо, когда я в городе, но когда я попадаю на ферму – я очень беспокоюсь.
> Прабхупада: Раджасика, у тебя раджасика. Гуна страсти – раджасика. Есть три вида – саттвика, раджасика, тамасика.
> Харикеша: Но что мы будем делать с людьми таких типов?
> Прабхупада: Это уже данность, три вида склонностей. Саттвика, раджасика, тамасика. Ты принадлежишь к раджасика – это всё. Это можно победить саттвикой.
> 
> Утренняя прогулка 12 августа 1976 г. Тегеран.*


Это мы уже читали.
Димас, и какой вывод? Вы живёте на ферме?

----------


## Dimas

*"Сейчас мы должны принять сельхохояйственную деятельность - производить пищу и защищать коров. И если у нас есть излишки - мы можем продавать. Это простая вещь, которую мы должны делать. Наши люди должны жить мирно в деревнях с фермами, производить зерновые, фркуты и овощи, защищать коров и тяжело трудиться. И если появляются излишки, мы можем открывать рестораны. Сознающие Кришну люди никогда не окажутся в проигрыше, следуя наставлениям Кришны. Они будут комфортно жить без недостатка в чём-либо материальном, и тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити (Бхагавад Гита 4.9): после оставления этого тела они отправятся прямо к Богу. Таков наш образ жизни."
*
"Бойня-Цивилизация"

Now, we must take to agricultural work -- produce food and give protection
to the cows. And if we produce a surplus, we can trade. It is a simple thing
that we must do. Our people should live peacefully in farming villages,
produce grain and fruit and vegetables, protect the cows, and work hard. And
if there is a surplus, we can start restaurants. Krsna conscious people will
never be losers by following the instructions of Krsna. They will live
comfortably, without any material want, and tyaktva deham punar janma naiti
[Bhagavad-gita 4.9]: After leaving this body they will go directly to God.
This is our way of life.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => JSD 6.5: Slaughterhouse Civilization

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Если сразу не продумать, потом на энтузиазме не протянуть. Грихасткам нужны денежки


Нужны.Но помимо торговли есть строительство и ремесла разные.Да и семинары можно устраивать на показательных участках.

----------


## Dimas

Уважаемый Прабху
Примите Мои Поклоны. Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде. 

я обязательно передам вашь вопрос Его Святейшеству Бхакти-Викаши Свами а также все остальные вашы комментарии относително Его Святейшества.
Спасибо Большое.




> У Бхакти-Викаши Свами есть опыт создания успешных сель.хоз общин?


*"Наказ духовного учителя - это действующее начало духовной жизни. Любой, кто преступает указание духовного учителя, немедленно становится бесполезным." CC Adi 12.10*

Нажмите на изображение для увеличения.  Название: CT10-007.JPG  Просмотров: 0  Размер: 88.5 Кб  ID: 7127

ТЕКСТ 10

ачарйера мата йеи, сеи мата сара
танра аджна лангхи' чале, сеи та' асара

ачарйера - духовного учителя (Адвайты Ачарьи); мата - мнение; йеи - какое; сеи - то; мата - мнение; сара - истинное; танра - его; аджна - указание; лангхи' - преступив; чале - действует; сеи - то; та' - однако; асара - бесполезным.

Наказ духовного учителя - это действующее начало духовной жизни. Любой, кто преступает указание духовного учителя, немедленно становится бесполезным.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Таково мнение Шрилы Кришнадаса Кавираджи Госвами. Те, кто строго следует указаниям духовного учителя, способны исполнять волю Всевышнего, тогда как те, кто отступает от строгих наказов духовного учителя, утрачивают силу.

ТЕКСТ 11

асарера наме ихан нахи прайоджана
бхеда джанибаре кари экатра ганана

асарера - бесполезных; наме - в именах; ихан - тех; нахи - нет; прайоджана - пользы; бхеда - различие; джанибаре - чтобы знать; кари - делаю; экатра - единожды; ганана - перечисление.

Нет нужды называть здесь тех, кто стал бесполезным. Я упомянул о них лишь для того, чтобы отделить их от верных последователей.

ТЕКСТ 12

дханйа-раши мапе йаичхе патна сахите
пашчате патна удана самскара карите

дханйа-раши - кучи необрушенного риса; мапе - измеряет; йаичхе - как; патна - с (бесполезной) шелухой; сахите - вместе; пашчате - позже; патха - (бесполезную) шелуху; удана - развеяв; самскара - очищение; карите - (чтобы) сделать.

Сжатый рис сначала смешан с шелухой, и, чтобы очистить его от шелухи, нужно его провеять.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Аналогия, к которой прибегает Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами, как нельзя более кстати. В отношении членов Гаудия-матха можно применить тот же принцип. Многие называют себя учениками Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, но, чтобы определить, кто в действительности является его учеником, кто приносит пользу, а кто нет, нужно принять во внимание то, как эти ученики исполняют наказ своего духовного учителя. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур делал все возможное, чтобы распространить учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху за пределами Индии. Он сам направлял учеников в другие страны с проповедью учения Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, но они не добились успеха, потому что в глубине души не относились к проповеди серьезно; они лишь хотели получить признание за то, что сдездили за рубеж, чтобы, вернувшись в Индию, рекламировать себя как проповедников, побывавших за границей. Немало свами занимались такой лицемерной проповедью в последние восемьдесят с лишним лет, но никто из них не смог донести до людей других стран истинное учение сознания Кришны. Они возвращались в Индию и обдявляли, что им удалось обратить всех чужеземцев в последователей учения веданты или сознания Кришны, собирая под это большие деньги и обеспечивая себе безбедное существование. Однако, взяв на вооружение критерий Кришнадаса Кавираджи Госвами, можно без особого труда понять, кто является истинным всемирным проповедником, а кто нет. Это так же легко, как отделить настоящее зерно от бесполезной шелухи.

----------


## Dimas

причем тут вывод?. это наставления Ачария - Джагат Гуру. знаете такого? Его Божественная Милость А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. судя по всему Его божественная Милость и другие Ачарии для многих не является авторитетом. тогда, простите, кому и чему такие следуют? или они уже освобожденные душы и напрямую служат Кришне... :umnik2: 

а по поводу меня (пишу для проповеди ради). да. по милости Гуру Махараджа и Шрилы Прабхупады я с семейством (жена и 3 детей)благополучно живем не просто на ферме мы живем на хуторе, среди лесов и гор - в сатвической абстановке. родник , много солнца , олени, иньдюшки, орлы, фрутовые деревья, овощи... без водопроводов и канализаций, ТВ и всякой остальной грязи.  я бы избавился и от интернета, но он пока необходим для служения. 

 город находится в 50 километрах там храм ISKCON и туда я езжу распостранять книги Шрилы Прабхупады и на заработки. 



PS. для вашей информации, многие ученики Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа уезжают из городов в сельскохозяйственный общины оставля "удобную" "комфортную" городскую жизнь, "пристижные рабочии места" или спонсируют эти проекты,  принимают Ванапрастху после 50 лет когда устроены дети и т.д...


PS. от себя лично : очень печально все это. если читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, Слушать Его лекции то не возникало бы таких странных вопросов и комментариев. 




> Это мы уже читали.
> Димас, и какой вывод? Вы живёте на ферме?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> причем тут вывод?. это наставления Ачария - Джагат Гуру. знаете такого? Его Божественная Милость А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. судя по всему Его божественная Милость и другие Ачарии для многих не является авторитетом. тогда, простите, кому и чему такие следуют? или они уже освобожденные душы и напрямую служат Кришне...
> 
> а по поводу меня (пишу для проповеди ради). да. по милости Гуру Махараджа и Шрилы Прабхупады я с семейством (жена и 3 детей)благополучно живем не просто на ферме мы живем на хуторе, среди лесов и гор - в сатвической абстановке. родник , много солнца , олени, иньдюшки, орлы, фрутовые деревья, овощи... без водопроводов и канализаций, ТВ и всякой остальной грязи.  я бы избавился и от интернета, но он пока необходим для служения. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. от себя лично : очень печально все это. если читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, Слушать Его лекции то не возникало бы таких странных вопросов и комментариев.


В России тоже преданные не бездействуют. Не стоит утверждать, Что "Миссия ИСККОН забыта". Это очень неуважительно по отношению к вайшнавам.

Если вы живёте на ферме, значит, вы способны поделиться с преданными своим опытом ведения хозяйства и содержания коров?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> В России тоже преданные не бездействуют. Не стоит утверждать, Что "Миссия ИСККОН забыта". Это очень неуважительно по отношению к вайшнавам.


Вам ответил член национального совета....смотрите пост #18........Но мне удивительно, что до сих пор нигде нет ничего похожего на то, о чем говорил Шрила Прабхупада. Что это значит? Это значит, что никто толком не понимает, с чего практически нужно начинать такие проекты.

Единицы может и пытаются что-то делать,но глобально такой политики не ведется.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> 


Жаль без перевода.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Удивительное свойство передергивать факты.Вам ответил член национального совета....смотрите пост #18........Но мне удивительно, что до сих пор нигде нет ничего похожего на то, о чем говорил Шрила Прабхупада. Что это значит? Это значит, что никто толком не понимает, с чего практически нужно начинать такие проекты.
> 
> Единицы может и пытаются что-то делать,но глобально такой политики не ведется.


Никто ничего не передёргивал. Как раз по заданной теме написала.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> а по поводу меня (пишу для проповеди ради). да. по милости Гуру Махараджа и Шрилы Прабхупады я с семейством (жена и 3 детей)благополучно живем не просто на ферме мы живем на хуторе, среди лесов и гор - в сатвической абстановке. родник , много солнца , олени, иньдюшки, орлы, фрутовые деревья, овощи... без водопроводов и канализаций, ТВ и всякой остальной грязи.  я бы избавился и от интернета, но он пока необходим для служения. 
> 
>  город находится в 50 километрах там храм ISKCON и туда я езжу распостранять книги Шрилы Прабхупады и на заработки.
> 
> PS. для вашей информации, многие ученики Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа уезжают из городов в сельскохозяйственный общины оставля "удобную" "комфортную" городскую жизнь, "пристижные рабочии места" или спонсируют эти проекты,  принимают Ванапрастху после 50 лет когда устроены дети и т.д...


В этом нет ничего удивительного, в России повсюду организуются подобные поселения. Мы тоже 6 лет так как вы жили, без воды и всего остального (даже без интернета!) Но хвастаться тут нечем,  потому что это закончилось снова городской жизнью.

Дай Бог, чтобы у вас это закончилось успехом! Время покажет и научит.

----------


## Dimas

уважаемая мать, спасибо за ваши эмоциональные комментарии. согласно вашей логики - если кто-то 6 лет соблюдал 4 принципа а потом упал. то что что  это значит процесс , наставления неправильные?! и поэтому можно выдумывать всякие глупости....  ваш комментарий очень далек от совершенства...  
*процесс / наставления совершенны , это исполнители не совершенны.
*

и я не притендую на то что у меня что-то получится . я не для этого это писал.




> В этом нет ничего удивительного, в России повсюду организуются подобные поселения. Мы тоже 6 лет так как вы жили, без воды и всего остального (даже без интернета!) Но хвастаться тут нечем,  потому что это закончилось снова городской жизнью.
> 
> Дай Бог, чтобы у вас это закончилось успехом! Время покажет и научит.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> согласно вашей логики - если кто-то 6 лет соблюдал 4 принципа а потом упал. то что что это значит процесс , наставления неправильные?!


Наставления Шрилы Прабхупады правильные, не надо мне приписывать того, что не говорилось.

я пытаюсь вам донести, что ваше отношение к вайшнавам не правильное. *Вайшнавы не забывали Миссию*.


Простите, что задела вас. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Димас, вместо того, чтобы кипятиться, вы просто должны понять, что преданные уже много слышали о том, что надо создавать общины. Особенно те, кто лет по 20 в ИСККОН. Некоторые даже пробовали это делать. Поэтому-то и спрашивают о практических примерах успешных сельхозобщин. Потому как разговоры разговорами, но больше вдохновляют реальные примеры сельхозобщин. Потому как неудачных примеров более чем достаточно было. Для вас, как относительно нового преданного, всё это видимо в новинку, тогда как если вы даже на этом форуме воспользуетесь поиском, то увидите, что эти вопросы обсуждались здесь уже не один раз. Наставления Шрилы Прабхупады по этой теме всем известны. Также известно, что Шрила Прабхупада не считал, что все обязательно должны переезжать на фермы, как иногда пытаются представить это.  :smilies:

----------


## Dimas

уважаемая мать,  при чем тут вообще мое отношение. я просто передаю послание. 

это хорошо что вы помните и бескомпромиссно следуете всем наставлениям ачариев.




> Наставления Шрилы Прабхупады правильные, не надо мне приписывать того, что не говорилось.
> 
> я пытаюсь вам донести, что ваше отношение к вайшнавам не правильное. *Вайшнавы не забывали Миссию*.
> 
> 
> Простите, что задела вас. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Dimas

Aniruddha prabhu, весьма благодарен за ваш комментарий. очень странно слышать такой комментарий от относительно старого преданного.

если вас это задевает, простите. я просто исполняю наставления гуру поднимая эти, как вы говорите старые вопросы о которых все слышали и все знают. а примеры - они есть. тот кто хочет - увидит. вот вам пример - HH Bhakti Raghava Swami http://www.bhaktiraghavaswami.com достаточно?

да и кто вам может помешать чтоб стать самим примером?


с уважением
относительно новый преданный  :dandavat: 





> Димас, вместо того, чтобы кипятиться, вы просто должны понять, что преданные уже много слышали о том, что надо создавать общины. Особенно те, кто лет по 20 в ИСККОН. Некоторые даже пробовали это делать. Поэтому-то и спрашивают о практических примерах успешных сельхозобщин. Потому как разговоры разговорами, но больше вдохновляют реальные примеры сельхозобщин. Потому как неудачных примеров более чем достаточно было. Для вас, как относительно нового преданного, всё это видимо в новинку, тогда как если вы даже на этом форуме воспользуетесь поиском, то увидите, что эти вопросы обсуждались здесь уже не один раз. Наставления Шрилы Прабхупады по этой теме всем известны. Также известно, что Шрила Прабхупада не считал, что все обязательно должны переезжать на фермы, как иногда пытаются представить это.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Aniruddha prabhu, весьма благодарен за ваш комментарий. очень странно слышать такой комментарий от относительно старого преданного.
> 
> если вас это задевает, простите. я просто исполняю наставления гуру поднимая эти, как вы говорите старые вопросы о которых все слышали и все знают. а примеры - они есть. тот кто хочет - увидит. вот вам пример - HH Bhakti Raghava Swami http://www.bhaktiraghavaswami.com достаточно?
> 
> да и кто вам может помешать чтоб стать самим примером?
> 
> 
> с уважением
> относительно новый преданный


Вам может быть много чего странно слышать.  :smilies:  Вам нужно понять, если вы еще вдруг этого не поняли, что преданное служение выполняется под руководством духовного учителя. Наставления духовных учителей относительно практической стороны жизни и служения учеников могут быть разными, потому как духовный учитель учитывает ситуацию и склонности ученика. Поэтому, хотя и есть наставления о том, что нужно развивать сельхозобщины, если вам лично ваш духовный учитель дал такое наставление, то это не означает, что те, кому духовные учителя дали другие наставления, например, продолжать выполнять свое служение в городских условиях, находятся в более ущербном положении. Поэтому не стоит спешить обвинять в "ереси" тех преданных, которые по наставлению своих гуру заняты другим служением. Склонность абсолютизировать то или иное служение, и пытаться всех убеждать в необходимости принять именно то одно "единственно верное служение" - это одна из болезней начинающих преданных. Более зрелые и опытные преданные понимают, что важны разные виды служения, и что любое служение настоящий ученик совершает под руководством духовного учителя, который и направляет кого-то в деревню, а кого-то продолжать служение в городах. Шрила Прабхупада также не говорил, что все преданные поголовно должны переехать в сельскую местность.

----------


## Dimas

ну тогда это не для вас адресовано,  если вы проповедник в городе. это замечательно.

да, а можно узнать где я обвинял кого-то в ериси или абсолютизировал или убеждал принять именно то одно *"единственно верное служение"* - это одна из болезней начинающих преданных  :smilies: ?" 
да . вы правы я не преданный в отличаи от вас Уважаемы Прабху,  я уже 10 лет начинающий и надеюсь что останусь в таком положении.


конечно будет странно если Гуру - представитель Шрилы Шрабхупады не учит "Bg 18.66

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах"


да и если все так правильно, как вы утверждаете, почему тогда столько "старых" преданных ушло и уходит, почему они падают? 

*послушайте пожалуйста эту лекцию "Забытая миссия ИСККОН" перед тем как давать комментарии.
*


PS. а это подтверждение вашых слов о наставлениях Гуру. и я не совсем понимаю чего вы так вз'елись на меня и коверкаете смысл моих постов.

*Некоторые из учеников строго следовали указаниям ачарьи, другие же отклонились и стали руководствоваться собственными выдумками, внушенными им дайви-майей. CC Ādi 12.9  
*
кеха та' ачарйа аджнайа, кеха та' сватантра 
сва-мата калпана каре даива-паратантра  

кеха та' - некоторые; ачарйа - духовного учителя; аджнайа - в соответствии с указаниями; кеха та' - некоторые; сва-тантра - независимо; сва-мата - собственное мнение; калпана каре - выдумывают; даива-паратантра - под влиянием майи.  

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: Этот стих описывает, с чего начинается раскол. Если ученики больше не придерживаются принципа во всем следовать указаниям духовного учителя, между ними немедленно возникают разногласия. Любое мнение, отличное от мнения духовного учителя, не имеет никакой ценности. Никто не должен пытаться вводить материальные представления в сферу духовной жизни. С этого начинаются все отклонения. Духовное развитие несовместимо с материальными представлениями.*




> Вам может быть много чего странно слышать.  Вам нужно понять, если вы еще вдруг этого не поняли, что преданное служение выполняется под руководством духовного учителя. Наставления духовных учителей относительно практической стороны жизни и служения учеников могут быть разными, потому как духовный учитель учитывает ситуацию и склонности ученика. Поэтому, хотя и есть наставления о том, что нужно развивать сельхозобщины, если вам лично ваш духовный учитель дал такое наставление, то это не означает, что те, кому духовные учителя дали другие наставления, например, продолжать выполнять свое служение в городских условиях, находятся в более ущербном положении. Поэтому не стоит спешить обвинять в "ереси" тех преданных, которые по наставлению своих гуру заняты другим служением. Склонность абсолютизировать то или иное служение, и пытаться всех убеждать в необходимости принять именно то одно "единственно верное служение" - это одна из болезней начинающих преданных. Более зрелые и опытные преданные понимают, что важны разные виды служения, и что любое служение настоящий ученик совершает под руководством духовного учителя, который и направляет кого-то в деревню, а кого-то продолжать служение в городах. Шрила Прабхупада также не говорил, что все преданные поголовно должны переехать в сельскую местность.

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

Что касается с\х деятельности, то с овощеводством все очень просто. Сам пробовал органические методы. Например, метровой ширины грядки любой длины и такие-же проходы. В проходах растет трава, которую периодически подкашиваем, она не дает заболачиваться при затяжных дождях и держит влагу при засухах, и много еще чего регулирует. Никаких прополок! Трудо-затраты минимальные, урожай - великолепный. По грядам не ходим, поэтому и копать-пахать их не надо, чуть проборонил весной и сажай. В самом начале, правда, можно и технику нанять, если террасы нужно сделать или еще что с ландшафтом. В животноводстве я не спец., но в свое время читал о том, что если телкам не давать беременеть года 2-3, то они и будут к следующему разу готовиться с такой-же периодичностью, тем более, что корова полностью созревает к 2.5 годам и более ранний отел подрывает ее здоровье. Даже описывался успешный опыт подобной практики и на Руси и в Европе. Хотя, животноводство, дело уже более хлопотное, требующее большей отдачи и дисциплины. Но, на мой взгляд, большей проблемой является приобретение в собственность земли в хорошем месте и сооружение комфортного жилья и прочих построек. А еще большей проблемой является тот факт, что когда ты уже изрядно вложился в землю, власти начинают ее технично отбирать или гайки закручивать. Особенно, когда речь идет о фермах и общинах. Если речи про общинность нет, т.е. все живут сами по себе, как обычные соседи, то, особо не пристают. Вот и как тут чего строить, если велика опасность все потерять? Только шифроваться под обычных сельчан где каждый сам себе велосипед.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Dimas, пожалуйста, не записывайте нас в оппозиционеры и не спешите нас клеймить терминами "бесполезный, отклонившийся". У вас лично не таких полномочий. Так может говорить только старший по отношению к младшим при сохранении духа любви и сострадания к людям. Проповедь без такого подхода действительно бесполезна и вызывает одни беспокойства.

Шрила Прабхупада давал много наставлений и иногда может показаться, что они даже звучат противоречиво. С одной стороны, он постоянно говорил о необходимости все больше распространять книги и расширять миссию. Это явно количественный показатель. С другой стороны, он говорил о том, что нет нужды иметь много последователей и важно "упаривать молоко", то есть работать над внутренним качеством. На самом деле эти наставления не противоречат другу другу. Нужно и то и другое. Просто нужна зрелость, чтобы увидеть, как это все уравновесить. 

То же самое относится и к развитию сельской варнашрамы. Я лично помню, что эту тему в ИСККОН активно начали муссировать во второй половине 90х годов. До этого в основном все распространяли книги и другие идеи считались просто майей, пренебрежением наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады и т.д. В середине 90-х стартовал FFL и многие переключились на распространение прасада. Переход на сельскую варнашраму - это не просто переход от распространения книг к распространению прасада. Это глобальная смена стиля жизни, что требует больших внутренних изменений. Это не просто и не может произойти быстро. Вы обвиняете преданных в том, что они забыли миссию и потому стали бесполезными. Это поспешный вывод. Вы слишком быстро списываете преданных в утиль. Об этой вашей импульсивной поспешности и написал вам Анируддха прабху. Многие думают о сельской варнашраме, не только вы. У кого-то это получилось раньше, у кого-то позже, у кого-то это вообще не получится. Всех погнать в деревню - это напоминает коллективизацию советских времен, когда колхозы зачастую создавались насильно. А энтузиасты этого направления (не все, конечно) прямо или косвенно намекают на то, что остальные в майе и бесполезны. Это как фанатичный распространитель книг говорит, что кроме санкиртаны все остальное - ерунда. При этом он забывает, что книги кто-то перевел, напечатал и т.д. Пренебрежение к другим формам служения - не правильный подход.

И этот ваш экстремальный акцент прослеживается во всех ваших посланиях. Об этом вам и сказал Анируддха прабху. Если у вас что-то получилось, делитесь опытом, вдохновляйте, но не надо намекать другим преданным на то, что они все забыли, отклонились, стали бесполезными и т.д. Вы приводите правильные цитаты, но нужно учитывать аудиторию, к которой вы обращаетесь. Прабхупада порой ругал учеников или мир вокруг, но у него сохранялось чувство любви и сострадания. В вашем подходе этого не чувствуется. Вы пытаетесь следовать Прабхупаде "по букве", приводя точные цитаты, но по духу у вас пока этого не получается, что и вызывает недоумение у преданных. Учитывайте, пожалуйста, этот момент. 

Шрила Прабхупада давал много наставлений, как общих, так и специфических. Если у меня есть служение в городе и оно дает определенные плоды нашей миссии, то почему я должен его менять? Мои руководители дали свои благословения и благодаря этому от меня есть какая-то польза. Если сейчас я вдруг приму "забытую миссию ИСККОН", все брошу и поеду в деревню, вот там я действительно стану бесполезным, т.к. я просто буду бороться за свое выживание на земле и забуду о преданном служении. Все это нужно учитывать. Лично у меня до сих пор остается чувство вины перед одной преданной, которая под влиянием нашей проповеди в конце 90-х о возможном коллапсе городской цивилизации продала квартиру в городе, купила домик в деревне и машину. А потом машина разбилась, в деревне она жить не смогла, дом оказался заброшенным и пришел в негодность, а она просто стала бездомным человеком. Вот такие бывают переходы на деревенскую жизнь. Поэтому пусть развиваются различные программы и пусть каждый будет счастлив на своем месте.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> И этот ваш экстремальный акцент прослеживается во всех ваших посланиях. Об этом вам и сказал Анируддха прабху.


человек просто старается транслировать то, что говорит его гуру, ИМХО

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уверена, что, если бы Его Святейшество Бхактивикаша Свами мог участвовать в форуме, то он бы давал и вдохновляющие идеи, а не только такую подборку.
Вайшнавы делают массу замечательных вещей для Шрилы Прабхупады, на это надо делать акцент, имхо.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> В России есть и положительные результаты.Возьмем теже самые колхозы.


Именно в Росси, потому что у нас есть этот печальный опыт колхозов, которые потом даже коммунистичееское правительство было вынуждено заменить на совхозы, эта идея "общины людей построенная на энтузиазме"  реально опробирована, и реально провалилась. Мы уже плавали...знаем....
Вы о счастливом энтузиазме колхозников по советским кинофильмам судите? В реале всё это было совсем не так радужно.
Люди БЕЖАЛИ из колхозов. По сравнению с колхозом, даже работа на вредном предприятии в городе им казалась раем.




> Не зря на Руси города разрушали,как рассадники всяческих пороков (политика,спекуляция,мафия,жизнь за счет других).


В современной деревне тоже хватает пороков....

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Именно в Росси, потому что у нас есть этот печальный опыт колхозов, которые потом даже коммунистичееское правительство было вынуждено заменить на совхозы, эта идея "общины людей построенная на энтузиазме"  реально опробирована, и реально провалилась. Мы уже плавали...знаем....
> Вы о счастливом энтузиазме колхозников по советским кинофильмам судите? В реале всё это было совсем не так радужно.
> Люди БЕЖАЛИ из колхозов. По сравнению с колхозом, даже работа на вредном предприятии в городе им казалась раем.
> 
> 
> 
> В современной деревне тоже хватает пороков....


Как бы ми ни крутили,но Вриндаван это-деревня.Хочешь ,или не хочешь а привыкать придется.Так?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Dimas, пожалуйста, не записывайте нас в оппозиционеры и не спешите нас клеймить терминами "бесполезный, отклонившийся". У вас лично не таких полномочий. Так может говорить только старший по отношению к младшим при сохранении духа любви и сострадания к людям. Проповедь без такого подхода действительно бесполезна и вызывает одни беспокойства.


Мне показалось,что Димас двигает идею своего Гуру и это-нормально.А то,что с таким энтузиазмом,то  даже хорошо.Это же-единство в разнообразии.Извините за банальность)))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Мне показалось,что Димас двигает идею своего Гуру и это-нормально.А то,что с таким энтузиазмом,то  даже хорошо.Это же-единство в разнообразии.Извините за банальность)))


Дело не в идее, как таковой. Никто не против этой идеи. Проблема в том, КАК Dimas это делает. Оттуда следует, что тот, кто еще не переехал в деревню, игнорирует наставление Шрилы Прабхупады, совершает гурор-авагйу и потому стал бесполезен. Тем более, как я понял, сам Dimas пока что ездит в город на заработки и потому зависим от города и от денег. Он просто хуторской житель. Это не совсем то, что говорил Прабхупада. А то, что он живет без водопровода и канализации, то это не идеал, как я понимаю. А если человек болен или слаб и не может таскать себе воду в ведрах, то ему как без водопровода?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Главное наставление Шрилы Прабхупады - общее для всех: все должны возродить сознание Кришны - Кришна-прему. Это должны делать все. А где кто будет это делать, это уже детали. И если кому-то легче это делать в деревне, это хорошо, но это не значит, что те, кто не переезжает в деревню, но при этом следует практике, данной Шрилы Прабхупадой, должны быть названы отколовшимися еретиками и бесполезными демонами.  :smilies:  Нужно иметь более широкое видение миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Очевидно, что один человек не сможет выполнить сразу все практические наставления Шрилы Прабхупады относительно его миссии, но если он будет понимать, как он лично может участвовать в выполнении одного из многочисленных видов практического служения миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, и будет занят практическим служением миссии, то никто не в праве называть его "отколовшимся еретиком", даже если он делает что-то отличное от того, что делает кто-то другой, в рамках той же очень многогранной миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Ведическая цивилизация не исключает города. Дварака, Матхура, Айодхйа, Хастинапур, Индрапрастха. Но в процентном соотношении деревень должно быть гораздо больше. Города могут быть небольшими - от 10 до 50 тыс. человек. Естественно, что столичные города всегда будут большими.


В конце девяностых мы концепцию варнашрамы обсуждали в соме и не только.
В те времена сама тема варнашрамы иногда фактически отвергалась.
Я предалагал пытаться применять везде те принципы варнашрамы которые возможны, в жизни каждого человека и общества в целом, чтобы это помогало нам духовно развиваться как это советовал Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Главное наставление Шрилы Прабхупады - общее для всех: все должны возродить сознание Кришны - Кришна-прему. Это должны делать все. А где кто будет это делать, это уже детали. И если кому-то легче это делать в деревне, это хорошо, но это не значит, что те, кто не переезжает в деревню, но при этом следует практике, данной Шрилы Прабхупадой, должны быть названы отколовшимися еретиками и бесполезными демонами.  Нужно иметь более широкое видение миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Очевидно, что один человек не сможет выполнить сразу все практические наставления Шрилы Прабхупады относительно его миссии, но если он будет понимать, как он лично может участвовать в выполнении одного из многочисленных видов практического служения миссии Шрилы Прабхупады, и будет занят практическим служением миссии, то никто не в праве называть его "отколовшимся еретиком", даже если он делает что-то отличное от того, что делает кто-то другой, в рамках той же очень многогранной миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.


Ну а как же быть с темой Вриндавана,как деревни?)))

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Мне видится проблем у сельскохозяйственных общин несколько:
1. в климатических условиях, нет лета круглый год, из-за чего проблемы с кормами
2. количество рук недостаточно,  приходится очень много трудиться
3. производство на земле множество вещей, таких как одежда (ткачество полотна) обувь (валенки, лапти)  практический утеряно, то есть необходимость тратить на это все деньги

думаю начинать общину нужно с восстановления старых технологий и профессий 
кузнец, ткач, гончар, сапожник, столяр
мне видится , что без этого, даже не стоит начинать.
вот если бы возродить эти промыслы, да побольше рук, возможно, опыт сельхоз общин был бы более удачен 

если человек не сможет себя обеспечить сам всем необходимым трудом своих рук, то вся прибыль от животноводства будет уходить на само обеспечение, и в конечно итоге будет убыточна.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ну а как же быть с темой Вриндавана,как деревни?)))


Вы считаете, что войти во Врадж могут только те, кто живут в деревнях?  :smilies:  Это что-то типа бредовой мысли, что брахмачари и санньяси никогда не смогут обрести гопи-бхаву, поскольку не имеют опыта отношений с женщинами.  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вы считаете, что войти во Врадж могут только те, кто живут в деревнях?  Это что-то типа бредовой мысли, что брахмачари и санньяси никогда не смогут обрести гопи-бхаву, поскольку не имеют опыта отношений с женщинами.


Про гопи бхаву понятно-все мы-души,имеющую женскую природу.Ну а вот Вы готовы масло делать и коров доить,или пахтать там чего-нить?Анирудха прабху)))Я ,например,кину в Вас там яблоком,Вы обидитесь? :angel:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Про гопи бхаву понятно-все мы-души,имеющую женскую природу.Ну а вот Вы готовы масло делать и коров доить,или пахтать там чего-нить?Анирудха прабху)))Я ,например,кину в Вас там яблоком,Вы обидитесь?


Думать, что вечная сварупа дживы во Врадже зависит от того, умеет ли в обусловленном состоянии человек пахтать молоко и доить коров - в высшей степени ошибочное представление.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Думать, что вечная сварупа дживы во Врадже зависит от того, умеет ли в обусловленном состоянии человек пахтать молоко и доить коров - в высшей степени ошибочное представление.


Но описывается именно так))) И еще есть инфо.что прежде чем попасть в мир духовный.нам придется родиться в одной из вселенных в семье сельских жителей и учиться всему этому.Или я ошибаюсь? Зачем тогда все эти картинки сельской жизни?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Но описывается именно так))) И еще есть инфо.что прежде чем попасть в мир духовный.нам придется родиться в одной из вселенных в семье сельских жителей и учиться всему этому.Или я ошибаюсь? Зачем тогда все эти картинки сельской жизни?


Вот когда родимся там, в деревне, тогда и будем учиться пахать и пахтать. А пока мы родились в городе, тут нам и жить.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Но описывается именно так))) И еще есть инфо.что прежде чем попасть в мир духовный.нам придется родиться в одной из вселенных в семье сельских жителей и учиться всему этому.Или я ошибаюсь? Зачем тогда все эти картинки сельской жизни?


Где, это описывается так? 

Говорится, что джива попадает туда, где Кришна проводит Свои лилы в материальном мире, и там уже полностью получает всю необходимую "подготовку", если можно так сказать.  :smilies:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Ну а как же быть с темой Вриндавана,как деревни?)))


"Преданные в Мадхва-гаудия-сампрадае должны всегда переживать состояние разлуки с Кришной, поклоняться Его божественному образу и обсуждать друг с другом Его трансцентные наставления, Его игры, Его качества и окружение. Так они смогут подняться на высшую ступень совершенства в преданном служении Господу. Служить Господу, постоянно переживая разлуку с Ним, - значит достичь совершенства в сознании Кришны". 

Какая разница где переживать бхаву разлуки с Кришной?
Если быть последовательными, давайте будем проповедовать массовый переезд в Индию, во Вриндаван ...хотя если все туда переедут он уже не будет деревней :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вриндаван и так уже давно не деревня. Большой современный город с транспортными пробками и всеми сопутствующими проблемами.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> "Преданные в Мадхва-гаудия-сампрадае должны всегда переживать состояние разлуки с Кришной, поклоняться Его божественному образу и обсуждать друг с другом Его трансцентные наставления, Его игры, Его качества и окружение. Так они смогут подняться на высшую ступень совершенства в преданном служении Господу. Служить Господу, постоянно переживая разлуку с Ним, - значит достичь совершенства в сознании Кришны". 
> 
> Какая разница где переживать бхаву разлуки с Кришной?
> Если быть последовательными, давайте будем проповедовать массовый переезд в Индию, во Вриндаван ...хотя если все туда переедут он уже не будет деревней


Вы вообще-то читаете описание Вриндавана? Да.жить в месте игр Господа.Разве не так?И разница существует.....она в настроении.Вот....из лекции ШПр......Если мы, живые существа, просто пытаемся служить Ему и удовлетворять Его так, как это делали гопи, то атмосфера становится очень благоприятной, как во Вриндаване.http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20N...3_10_1972.html
Речь не о физическом переезде .Вриндаван может быть везде.И в таком Вриндаване всем хватит места. ШПР......У Вриндавана нет границ.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вриндаван и так уже давно не деревня. Большой современный город с транспортными пробками и всеми сопутствующими проблемами.


К сожалению это-так.Вот....нашел сегодня в лекции ШПр......Итак, современные, научно развитые люди думают, «О, какой смысл просить хлеб в церкви? Почему бы не использовать промышленность»? Такова их цель. Особенно в Индии такова ситуация. Правительство думает, что индийский народ, слишком уж религиозен, поэтому экономически они в упадке, поэтому необходимо полностью остановить эти религиозные сантименты. Их не поощряют. Здесь во  Вриндаване столько много паломников, они приехали со всех концов Индии, они приезжают. Но здесь поддерживается такое грязное состояние, чтобы отбить у людей желание приезжать сюда. В этом их идея, чтобы образованные, современные люди не приезжали сюда. Они не хотят. Такова их политика, как я вижу. Они организовывают на территории Вриндавана много промышленности, для того, чтобы убить духовную атмосферу. Вот такая политика существует сейчас. Никто. Церкви,  я имею в виду храмы заброшены. Нет даже вопроса о реставрации. Все устроено так, чтобы никто сюда не приезжал. «Пожалуйста, не приезжайте». Они не могут сказать прямо, Но эта идея присутствует. http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20S...4_11_1972.html

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Где, это описывается так?


Быт Вриндавана описывается же.Чем там жители занимаются?

Основная же идея Шпр это жизнь в деревенских общинах.А в городе......ну это ,типа,уступка.......как для мясоеда.......хочешь есть,ну хоть коров не ешь.Так и с городом......ну уж если родился,то хоть проповедуй там.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Быт Вриндавана описывается же.Чем там жители занимаются?


Вы уходите от ответа. Где говорится, что только тот, кто умеет доить корову и взбивать масло, сможет попасть на Голоку Вриндавану?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вы уходите от ответа. Где говорится, что только тот, кто умеет доить корову и взбивать масло, сможет попасть на Голоку Вриндавану?


Это записано в самой концепции-Простая жизнь,возвышенное мышление.
Мало того,еще и воровать его(масло) и есть)))
Я не призываю,конечно,грабить гастрономы  :mig: 
Во Вриндаване кто доит коров?Сепараторы что ли?
На самом деле,Анирудха прабху,Вы все это уже умеете,только вспомнить осталось.)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Дело не в идее, как таковой. Никто не против этой идеи. Проблема в том, КАК кто-то это делает.


Ну это-да.Этим и отличается материальный мир от духовного.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чтобы попасть на Голоку, нужно обрести враджа-прему. Это главное условие. Умение доить коров и пахтать молоко не перечисляется в шастрах как необходимое условие. Тем более, что и научиться этому (доение+пахтание) можно очень быстро, это не требует многих лет обучения в университете.  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Чтобы попасть на Голоку, нужно обрести враджа-прему. Это главное условие. Умение доить коров и пахтать молоко не перечисляется в шастрах как необходимое условие. Тем более, что и научиться этому (доение+пахтание) можно очень быстро, это не требует многих лет обучения в университете.


Ну и я же про это))) Странно.что понимается действие а не настроение.Сама концепция простоты жизни в деревне очевидна по сравнению с городом.Вот о чем речь в этой теме.Я же Вас не заставляю бежать и дергать коровьи сиськи))) Речь пока(пока) о самой концепции.

Читаем в первом посте,у Махараджа.........иметь храм кришны в городе, это только ЧАСТЬ миссии прабхупады, на самом деле нужно создавать сельскохозяйственные общины варнашрамы, потому что это очень могущественная проповедь, в этой общине преданные кришны должны продемонстрировать как преданные кришны могут жить счастливо в сознании кришны!!!!!..

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Чтобы попасть на Голоку, нужно обрести враджа-прему. Это главное условие. Умение доить коров и пахтать молоко не перечисляется в шастрах как необходимое условие. Тем более, что и научиться этому (доение+пахтание) можно очень быстро, это не требует многих лет обучения в университете.


А мое понимание таково,что нет разницы между пахтанием и враджа-премой.Ведь это все находится на абсолютном уровне.Различаем и разделяем только тогда,когда влияет двойственность.Или я что-то не так понимаю? Поправьте,ели я не прав.
Но и в то же время-не является необходимым условием.....с этим трудно поспорить.Вот такая ачинтья получается)))

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

В Сингапуре ИСККОН запрещен именно из-за такой прямолинейной неграмотной проповеди. А все потому что на заре развития Движения молодые ученики Прабхупады приехали в Сингапур для проповеди. Там большой процент индусов и много храмов Господа Шивы. И поскольку преданным негде было остановиться, они попросились  пожить там. И все было сначала хорошо, пока они не стали проповедовать, мол не поклоняйтесь Шиве, поклоняйтесь Вишну и т д. Эти индусы очень обиделись. И когда преданные хотели зарегистрировать общество, правительство обратилось к этим индусам с вопросом, авторитетно ли это общество. На что те сказали, что оно совершенно не авторитетно, и поэтому ИСККОН вообще не получил там легального статуса.
В проповеди нужно использовать свой разум, и действовать согласно времени, месту и обстоятельствам, а не тупо гнуть свою линию без учета аудитории.

Сам Прабхупада, хотя и использовал сильные выражения, критикуя материалистов, своим ученикам он говорил, чтобы те его не имитировали: "Я старый человек, меня простят, а на вас обидятся".

По поводу того что в ИСККОн приходят много неискренних людей, кто-то из них как пришел так и уйдет, но кто-то останется. В любом случае и те и другие получат благо и какое-то очищение.

Много преданных пришли в Движение как раз через так называемую косвенную проповедь. И среди них много очень хороших разумных людей, которые сейчас практикуют и выполняют активное служение. Но если бы пару лет назад им сказали о Кришне, они бы не стали слушать. К таким людям отношусь и я. Мне понадобилось несколько лет слушать косвенную проповедь, чтобы хоть немного очиститься и начать воспринимать что-то о Кришне. И таких примеров множество. Есть лестница по которой мы идем в своем развития. Если для кого-то косвенная проповедь - это пройденный этап, то нечего ему оглядываться, пусть идет вперед и практикует принципы бхакти. Но есть многие, для который просто стать вегетарианцем и бросить пить - это огромный скачок вперед. И  им не нужно перескакивать через ступеньку. Нужно идти последоваттельно и постепенно. Для первоклассника не дают решать логарифмы, но это не значит, что его вообще надо не принимать в школу, поскольку он не может сложить два плюс два.

В странах где местная религия настраивает людей против сознания Кришны, как вы себе представляете такую прямолинейную проповедь?

----------


## Кеша

> ну тогда это не для вас адресовано,  если вы проповедник в городе. это замечательно.


Уважаемый Димас.
Прошу вас, объясните, пожалуйста, мне, начинающему преданному, живущему в городе, почему любая проповедь консерваторов вызывает такое отторжение своей резкостью и бескомпромиссностью? Неужели проповедовать - это обязательно ломать людей словом?
Я бы вот и рад проникнуться идеями консервативно настроенных преданных, но каждый раз ощущаю категоричность, жесткость.
Ну хоть тресни, но никак не почувствовать любви в такой проповеди.
В разговоре с либералом начинается дискуссия, обсуждение *обеих* точек зрения, в разговоре с консерватором на эту же тему - сразу же поиск недостатков в чем-то или ком-то (проповедник\община\стратегия ИСККОН в целом, "забытая миссия" и т.д.) Где любовь и терпимость к "заблудшим душам"?
Почему "ваше крыло" настолько агрессивно, что само себе делает антирекламу среди начинающих?

Другой вопрос - почему вы всегда ставите проблему, но нигде я не слышу, как их надо решать практически. С той же сельхоз. общиной: одно дело поселиться с женой и детьми одному в лесу и ездить в город покупать необходимое (или вы одежду тоже сами изготовляете?), другое дело построить с нуля целое поселение.
Почему примеры таких общин единичны и очень малочисленны? Вы правда считаете, что в этом виновата только неправильная стратегия?
Можно сколько угодно декларировать и призывать, но где конкретные решения, предлагаемые консервативным крылом?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Если преданный проповедует мистицизм (?) или аюрведу - значит, у него самого есть большой интерес к тем вещам, есть склонности к такому. И есть склонности есть, то они *есть*, и просто подавлять их бесполезно, и даже опасно. Наоборот, задача любой нормальной религиозной организации, группы или даже сайта - предоставить таким нуждающимся возможности достойно реализовать себя в сферах куда их тянет. Взгляните, например, на этот форум: на главной сразу обозначено, что "_Целью общения на форуме является духовное, интеллектуальное, образовательное и эмоциональное возвышение его участников"_, а для особо отвлечённых тем вроде анекдотов выделен отдельный раздел "Просто так". 

Иначе же - иначе будет как в той истории:В результате этот бхакта *** ушел в Православие и очень скоро занял довольно высокий пост в церкви благодаря своим менеджерским способностям.  





> Был случай в Боснии. Преданные проповедовали косвенным образом, представляясь что они обучают йоге, нью-эйдж, и так они проповедовали целый год. Через год они начали говорить о Кришне, но когда люди услышали о Кришне, они разозлились, и сказали преданным: "Вы обманщики! Вы нас целый год обманывали, нас не интересует Кришна."


значит, у них сердце было достаточно чисто для того, чтобы проповедовать на уровне первой цели ИСККОНа - вещи уровня йоги и ньюэдж (год же люди слушали), но недостаточно чисто, чтобы нести бхагавата-бхакти (люди сразу почувствовали это и разозлились). Это уже вопрос квалификации.

----------


## Dimas

Уважаемая Тушти Лалита Матажи, спасибо за Ваш комментарий и вопрос. Я неприменно передам его Махаражу. Ответ Его Святейшества  я опублукую здесь. 
Надеюсь Вы полностью прослушали лекцию Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа "Что лучше - качество или количество, ЧЧ 1.17.22". 

Еще раз спасибо за Ваш интерес и преданность Миссии ИСККОН, Ачарйа-Основатель Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.

Ваш слуга,
Димас Янкаускас




> В Сингапуре ИСККОН запрещен именно из-за такой прямолинейной неграмотной проповеди. А все потому что на заре развития Движения молодые ученики Прабхупады приехали в Сингапур для проповеди. Там большой процент индусов и много храмов Господа Шивы. И поскольку преданным негде было остановиться, они попросились  пожить там. И все было сначала хорошо, пока они не стали проповедовать, мол не поклоняйтесь Шиве, поклоняйтесь Вишну и т д. Эти индусы очень обиделись. И когда преданные хотели зарегистрировать общество, правительство обратилось к этим индусам с вопросом, авторитетно ли это общество. На что те сказали, что оно совершенно не авторитетно, и поэтому ИСККОН вообще не получил там легального статуса.
> В проповеди нужно использовать свой разум, и действовать согласно времени, месту и обстоятельствам, а не тупо гнуть свою линию без учета аудитории.
> 
> Сам Прабхупада, хотя и использовал сильные выражения, критикуя материалистов, своим ученикам он говорил, чтобы те его не имитировали: "Я старый человек, меня простят, а на вас обидятся".
> 
> По поводу того что в ИСККОн приходят много неискренних людей, кто-то из них как пришел так и уйдет, но кто-то останется. В любом случае и те и другие получат благо и какое-то очищение.
> 
> Много преданных пришли в Движение как раз через так называемую косвенную проповедь. И среди них много очень хороших разумных людей, которые сейчас практикуют и выполняют активное служение. Но если бы пару лет назад им сказали о Кришне, они бы не стали слушать. К таким людям отношусь и я. Мне понадобилось несколько лет слушать косвенную проповедь, чтобы хоть немного очиститься и начать воспринимать что-то о Кришне. И таких примеров множество. Есть лестница по которой мы идем в своем развития. Если для кого-то косвенная проповедь - это пройденный этап, то нечего ему оглядываться, пусть идет вперед и практикует принципы бхакти. Но есть многие, для который просто стать вегетарианцем и бросить пить - это огромный скачок вперед. И  им не нужно перескакивать через ступеньку. Нужно идти последоваттельно и постепенно. Для первоклассника не дают решать логарифмы, но это не значит, что его вообще надо не принимать в школу, поскольку он не может сложить два плюс два.
> 
> В странах где местная религия настраивает людей против сознания Кришны, как вы себе представляете такую прямолинейную проповедь?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> "Что лучше - качество или количество, ЧЧ 1.17.22".


Это то же самое что спросить: "Кто лучше - папа или мама?". Важно и то и другое. Это мое личное мнение. Я не собираюсь спорить с такой личностью, как Махарадж, но еще раз повторюсь, что если бы не косвенная проповедь, меня бы здесь не было. Такие утверждения убивают меня и многих других преданных еще в утробе, не давая никакого шанса в будущем. Я не парамахамса, если мне сказать: "Не живи, как свинья, повторяй Харе Кришна", я бы такого человека отправила куда подальше. Я несколько лет слушала курсы по астрологии, аюрведе, психологии и т д в храме, но принципиальн сари не одевала, и Харе Кришна повторять не хотела. Если хочешь наладить контакт с людьми нужно искать темы, которые им интересны и связывать их с Кришной, тем временем, давая людям возможность очиститься и заработать необходимое благочестие.
А о качестве нужно говорить с утвердившимися преданными, которые не первый год практикуют и серьезно настроены в духовной жизни. Здесь такая проповедь, прямолинейная и бескомпромиссная, *очень* нужна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ... если бы не косвенная проповедь, меня бы здесь не было. Такие утверждения убивают меня и многих других преданных еще в утробе, не давая никакого шанса в будущем. Я не парамахамса, если мне сказать: "Не живи, как свинья, повторяй Харе Кришна", я бы такого человека отправила куда подальше. Я несколько лет слушала курсы по астрологии, аюрведе, психологии и т д в храме, но принципиально сари не одевала, и Харе Кришна повторять не хотела.


У нас подобная история.
Мы с моим тогда ещё будущим супругом гуляли по Арбату, встретили харинаму. Это был 1989 год, наверное. Харинама нас повеселила, вайшнавы сразу рассказали про регулирующие принципы... :smilies:  и мы пошли есть гамбургеры((

Потом занимались хатха-йогой, аюрведой и т.п. несколько лет. 
И потом только муж созрел до "Бхагавад-Гиты как она есть" (а я только благодаря Прасаду :smilies: )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если бы первые наши друзья-проповедники сказали мне: "Не живи, как свинья", уверена, я бы не продолжила это общение.

Наверное, есть категория людей, на которых это действует благотворно? :stena:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

На самом деле все проблемы и неудачи в деревне надуманные. Жить в деревне совсем несложно. Наблюдаю как простые люди с небольшими способностями живут в деревне десятилетиями и целую жизнь.
*Просто спрос у людей и в том числе у вайшнавов на то что деревня не дает*.
Деревня может дать еду без усилий, простое жильё и массу умиротворенного свободного времени (сатва-гуна)
Деревня не может дать много денег, а запросы даже у вайшнавов довольно приличные.

Вот один из противоречивых моментов:
Жить в деревне и поездка в святую дхаму с использованием самолетов, авиатоплива и такси вещи не совместимые.
Почему? Потому что деревня дает зерно, молоко, овощи фрукты и т.д.
В деревне не делают авиакеросин и самолетов. Чудес не бывает. Если любишь путешествовать не как по старинке-пешком, то естественно убегут в город на заработки.
Это не значит что в деревне полная неудача, просто запросы другие.

Если мужчина холостяк, то спокойно может жить в простом деревенском пятистенке десятилетиями.
Если у него жена молодая и современная, то она в этой ситуации " всю плешь у мужа на голове проест" и естественно убегут в город на заработки.

Сажать овощи, полоть траву и доить коров и т.д это азарт и интерес для вайшьи.
Кшатрии будут чувствовать себя неловко перебирая гнилую картошку. Брахманы интеллектуалы со знанием иностранных языков будут чувствовать себя как аспирант которому дают задачи первоклассника.
Ни кшатрии, ни интеллектуалы не уживутся в деревне соответственно долго.

Поэтому как ни крути с\х общины в ISKCON   могут не быть "успешными". И это не потому что задача неразрешима или нужно раскрыть какую то тайну или формулу.
Все "проблемы" аналогичны перечисленным выше.

Если  готов путешествовать как Чайтанья и Нитьянанда пешком или на воловьей упряжке. То сможешь жить в деревне не будет страха и прочего и когда пожелаешь, отправься в путешествие без проблем.
Если готов жить в доме из материалов по месту (крыша либо соломенная либо черепица)  то уживёшся без суеты в деревне. Если запросы другие, то естественно неизбежно придется отправится в город.

Практическое решение - это запросы подогнать под то что производится в деревне. Никто реально не хочет так жить.
Может кто то ждет чуда и когда же появится удачная сельхоз община. Но она не появится никогда, если запросы не соответсвуют предложению.
Да и многим ли это надо. Жизнь коротка.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Надо создать тему и опрос *кто как пришёл в СК ?*  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:good: 


> Надо создать тему и опрос *кто как пришёл в СК ?*

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А мое понимание таково,что нет разницы между пахтанием и враджа-премой.Ведь это все находится на абсолютном уровне.Различаем и разделяем только тогда,когда влияет двойственность.Или я что-то не так понимаю? Поправьте,ели я не прав.
> Но и в то же время-не является необходимым условием.....с этим трудно поспорить.Вот такая ачинтья получается)))


Ну и ну...  :yazik:  путать Божий дар с яишницей...  :swoon:   :blink:  :mmm: 

Враджа-према - это действительно необходимое условие для возвращения к Кришне, как тут правильно написал Анируддха прабху... Само же по себе обзаведение коровой и проживание в сельской местности к таковой никакого отношения не имеет... Это скорее деятельность, которая при определённых условиях поможет нам жить более благостной жизнью - и всё, но она не имеет никакой прямой связи с собственно духовной жизнью - она может лишь в чём -то помочь развить нашу духовную жизнь - а может и не помочь и даже навредить - например, если преданный переезжает в деревню, не имея соответствующих навыков деревенской жизни + его общение с преданными при этом сокращается (они остались в городе) - такая деревенская жизнь будет неблагоприятна для развития его сознания Кришны - знаю примеры, когда преданные после переезда в деревню не только оставляли СК, но и окончательно деградировали, превращаясь в алкоголиков, наркоманов итд...  :cray:

----------


## Dimas

поправка. я ничего не двигаю . я незначительное живое существо. это идея Шрилы Прабхупада и других Ачариев. я просто "проводник", выполняю смиренно данное мне служение Гуру. 

всю свою критику и недовольство в мой адрес пишите мne в личку.

перед тем как писать свои комментарии, личные мнения не основанные на шастрах, или эмоциональные всплески, подумайте соответствует это Сиддханте или это Aпасиддханта.

всем благодарен за Bашу активность в этой теме. было бы замечательно видить такую активность и в других темах

*всеже послушайте эти лекции так как судя по комментариям, авторы не имеют истенного понимания Темы.
*

1. Напряжение между варнашрамой и вайшнавизмом, ШБ 1.2.2 - 








2. Забытая миссия ISKCON - 








3. Ошибочные взгляды на варнашраму, БГ 4.13 - 









ваш слуга
димас янкаускас (начинающий преданный)


если кто-то хочет удалить, посланный по ошибке, комментарии дайте мне знать




> Мне показалось,что Димас двигает идею своего Гуру и это-нормально.А то,что с таким энтузиазмом,то  даже хорошо.Это же-единство в разнообразии.Извините за банальность)))

----------


## Dimas

Враджендра Кумар прабху,

вы не могли бы указать мне где я так согрешил, либо отклонился выражая свое личное несовершенное мнение. если у Bас ко мне притензии сообщите об этом  ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами Махараджу и Его Божественной Милости А. Ч. Бхактиведантe Свами Прабхупадe, потому что последние 6 лет я регулярно/ежедневно читаю, изучаю и слушаю его книги и лекции 


> Dimas, пожалуйста, не записывайте нас в оппозиционеры и не спешите нас клеймить терминами "бесполезный, отклонившийся".


*и еще вопрос* 


> .. У вас лично не таких полномочий. Так может говорить только старший по отношению к младшим...


 Bы лично считаете что у Bас - Враджендра Кумар даса есть полномочия кмментировать и опровергать *ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами Махараджа*? 




> Dimas, пожалуйста, не записывайте нас в оппозиционеры и не спешите нас клеймить терминами "бесполезный, отклонившийся". У вас лично не таких полномочий. Так может говорить только старший по отношению к младшим при сохранении духа любви и сострадания к людям. Проповедь без такого подхода действительно бесполезна и вызывает одни беспокойства.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Уважаемый Димас.
> Прошу вас, объясните, пожалуйста, мне, начинающему преданному, живущему в городе, почему любая проповедь консерваторов вызывает такое отторжение своей резкостью и бескомпромиссностью? Неужели проповедовать - это обязательно ломать людей словом?
> Я бы вот и рад проникнуться идеями консервативно настроенных преданных, но каждый раз ощущаю категоричность, жесткость.
> Ну хоть тресни, но никак не почувствовать любви в такой проповеди.
> Почему примеры таких общин единичны и очень малочисленны? Вы правда считаете, что в этом виновата только неправильная стратегия?
> Можно сколько угодно декларировать и призывать, но где конкретные решения, предлагаемые консервативным крылом?


ИМХО, таковы издержки любого консерватизма, в тч в Сознании Кришны - позитивная направленность в стремлении отстаивать фундаментальные принципы часто обесценивается неспособностью или неготовностью реализовать указанные принципы на практике с учётом решения реальных прагматичных вопросов, относительно возможности и выживания, и продолжения нашего и внешнего, и внутреннего развития...

Т.е. можно отстаивать чистоту идеалов и принципов - что хорошо и одновременно это часто создаёт трудности - в плане того, как обеспечить их практическую реализацию - это не значит, что это невозможно - но это реально сложно - по крайней мере сложнее, чем просто давать лекции и говорить как важны эти принципы...

Ну и собственно основные издержки консерватизма сводятся к тому, что преданные, вдохновлённые такими лекциями, могут просто наломать дров, что также может поставить под удар их духовную жизнь, пытаясь неподготовленными вносить резкие социальные изменения в своей жизни...

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Уважаемый Димас прабху! Вам никто не давал полномочий меня воспитывать в личных сообщениях. Если Вас не устраивает моя квалификация, я к Вам в гуру не записываюсь. Это открытый форум, и здесь имеют право все высказывать свое мнение, даже если оно и не совпадает с Вашим. Насколько мои слова оскорбительны или нет судить старшим преданным, а Вы таковым по отношению ко мне, при всем уважении к Вам, не являетесь. Свои комментарии я не удалю. Вы грозитесь их разгромить, что ж попробуйте. 
Вы говорите, что я говорю неправду, какие именно мои слова Вы посчитали неправдивыми? Вы называете астрологию и аюрведу мусором, но не забывайте, что аюрведу принес Сам Господь Дханвантари. На каком основании Вы взяли на себя полномочия решать кому быть в этом Движении, а кому нет?  Если человек, привлекшись вначале аюрведой и астрологией, потом начинает повторять Харе Кришна и выполнять преданное служение, что здесь плохого? Если мы пришли к одинаковому результату, какая разница каким путем мы шли?
Вы говорите, что мои комментарии выдают мое неофитство и неквалифицированность. Да, я начинающая преданная, но Ваши речи, особенно в личном сообщении пропитаны не просто фанатизмом, а я бы сказала экстремизмом. Вы опасный человек. Если Вы будете продолжать в подобном духе, ни к чему хорошему это не приведет. Поэтому, смиренно сложив ладони, прошу Вас станьте более терпимым и не критикуйте других за то, что они идут своей дорогой.

С уважением Ваша мать и слуга Тушти Лалита дд

----------


## Dimas

Уважаемый Кеша,

если человека действително интересует истина - он слушает и задает вопросы. у вас есть книги Шрили Прабхупады - читайте их слушайте его лекции http://rupanugi.com/media/sp_ru/.

с чего вы взли что миссия ISKON - удовлетворить чувства масс. миссия ISKON - удовлетворить чувства Кришны.


и если вы не хотите или не готовы принять это послания то никто Вам не поможет. это ваш выбор - искать где приятно или что истинно.







> Уважаемый Димас.
> Прошу вас, объясните, пожалуйста, мне, начинающему преданному, живущему в городе, почему любая проповедь консерваторов вызывает такое отторжение своей резкостью и бескомпромиссностью? Неужели проповедовать - это обязательно ломать людей словом?
> Я бы вот и рад проникнуться идеями консервативно настроенных преданных, но каждый раз ощущаю категоричность, жесткость.
> Ну хоть тресни, но никак не почувствовать любви в такой проповеди.
> В разговоре с либералом начинается дискуссия, обсуждение *обеих* точек зрения, в разговоре с консерватором на эту же тему - сразу же поиск недостатков в чем-то или ком-то (проповедник\община\стратегия ИСККОН в целом, "забытая миссия" и т.д.) Где любовь и терпимость к "заблудшим душам"?
> Почему "ваше крыло" настолько агрессивно, что само себе делает антирекламу среди начинающих?
> 
> Другой вопрос - почему вы всегда ставите проблему, но нигде я не слышу, как их надо решать практически. С той же сельхоз. общиной: одно дело поселиться с женой и детьми одному в лесу и ездить в город покупать необходимое (или вы одежду тоже сами изготовляете?), другое дело построить с нуля целое поселение.
> Почему примеры таких общин единичны и очень малочисленны? Вы правда считаете, что в этом виновата только неправильная стратегия?
> Можно сколько угодно декларировать и призывать, но где конкретные решения, предлагаемые консервативным крылом?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Уважаемый Кеша,
> 
> если человека действително интересует истина - он слушает и задает вопросы. у вас есть книги Шрили Прабхупады - читайте их слушайте его лекции http://rupanugi.com/media/sp_ru/.
> 
> с чего вы взли что миссия ISKON - удовлетворить чувства масс. миссия ISKON - удовлетворить чувства Кришны.
> 
> 
> и если вы не хотите или не готовы принять это послания то никто Вам не поможет. это ваш выбор - искать где приятно или что истинно.


Собеседник наверное пишет несколько об ином - он не просто ждёт "удовлетворения своих чувств в ИСККОН" - он может быть даже искренне готов меняться - скорее проблема стоит в том, что можно видеть разницу в том, чтобы знать ЧТО надо делать при постройке варнаашрамы и КАК это делать... можно получить много информации по поводу того, ЧТО надо делать в тч из лекций Бхакти Викаши Махараджа - но мало информации относительно того КАК это можно сделать - и проблема здесь не столько в возможностях того же Махараджа, сколько в необходимости знать конкретный национальный контекст отдельно взятых стран + наличия специалистов и сплочённых групп преданных, способных на организацию тех же сельхозобщин... Варианты одиночных решений здесь мягко говоря не универсальны - кто-то, например, Вы со своей семьёй оказались способны жить за городом - может это лучше чем ничего не менять, но наверное и не в этом совершенство - Бхакти Викаша Махарадж призывает не совсем к этому, но хочет создавать именно вайшнавские общины, а это гораздо сложнее делать с практической точки зрения.

Т.е. о человеке можно и нужно позаботиться, постаравшись помочь ему продвинуться в желаемом направлении, а не просто упрекнуть его "в желании наслаждать чувства" и нежелании серьёзно относиться к миссии ИСККОН - что Вы по сути и сделали, к сожалению - не вдохновив - но подавив и оттолкнув собеседника...  увы...  :blink:

----------


## Кеша

> поправка. я ничего не двигаю . я незначительное живое существо. это идея Шрилы Прабхупада и других Ачариев. я просто "проводник", выполняю смиренно данное мне служение Гуру.


Зачем же вы тогда размещаете эти статьи в разделах, где люди создают темы для обсуждения? Ведь вы же не хотите отвечать ни на один вопрос в свой адрес: "Это не я, это шастры\Прабхупада сказал".
Если вы хотите просто передать лекции без беседы - есть раздел соответсвующий ("Вайшнавское медиа. Видео, аудио, фото - ссылки и вложения.")

Консерваторы говорят, *что* надо делать, но почему-то не говорят, *как* это реализовать в текущих условиях.
Вот я человек городской, я понял, что надо перебираться в деревню. Ну уеду я один с семьёй куда-нибудь, где 90% пьющая молодёжь или пожилые люди за 80... Есть примеры перед глазами. Какой в этом толк? Какая там саттва-гуна?
Понятно, что если уж перебираться, то надо сразу строить мини-общину из хотя бы 5 семей преданных... Как это сделать? С чего начать? Почему от консерваторов только одна декларация необходимости?
Можно, конечно, заявлять, что здесь ничего сложного, что всё решаемо и нужно просто брать и ехать. Но ведь нас же призывают строить фактически ведическое общество в миниатюре. Где гарантия что эти 5 семей сразу вдруг с нуля построят ведическую сельхоз. общину, не наломав дров?
Есть ли какие-то методические разработки у консерваторов в этом плане? Руководство по шагам, описание расстановки приоритетов на разных этапах развития общины и т.д.?
Ну разработаны же учебники для начинающих преданных (вроде «Основ философии и духовной практики сознания Кришны» (Программа подготовки бхакт), где всё разжевывается по шагам, так почему же консервативному крылу не разработать такое же методическое пособие для всех вайшнавов. Ну собрались бы 10-15 семей идейных консерваторов и попробовали дружно перебраться на село, организовать всё с нуля, а потом бы поделились успешным опытом с остальными.
Причем не в тёплых странах, где круглый год коровки пасутся, а в суровой действительности стран с менее благодатным климатом.

А так да, человек воодушевится, послушав лекцию, подумает что всё просто и легко, бросит всё и поедет. Это как целину у нас осваивали: вереница туда едет, вереница обратно возвращается с неоправдавшимися ожиданиями.

А так, складывается ощущение, что консерваторы далее декларации необходимости следования по стопам ачарьев никуда не уходят. Да ещё и делают это часто в довольно резкой форме. К сожалению.

И ответа на все эти вопросы я пока для себя не нашел. Буду рад, если кто подскажет.




> и если вы не хотите или не готовы принять это послания то никто Вам не поможет. это ваш выбор - искать где приятно или что истинно.


Стандартный ответ консерватора: указать на невыполнение указаний шастр, объяснить в стиле "значит, сам виноват, раз не можешь принять" и ничего не сказать по поводу того, как это сделать практически.




> Собеседник наверное пишет несколько об ином - он не просто ждёт "удовлетворения своих чувств в ИСККОН" - он может быть даже искренне готов меняться - скорее проблема стоит в том, что можно видеть разницу в том, чтобы знать ЧТО надо делать при постройке варнаашрамы и КАК это делать...


Спасибо, Mahottsava Gauranga d. Вы совершенно правильно меня поняли!

----------


## Dimas

Тушти Лалита mataji, это как раз то о чем я написал вам в личном письме. эмоции и чувства. чтож. 

ваше и мое личное мнение далеко не совершенно. чего стоит наше личное мнение?! 
я ничего своего не писал. так что какие ко мне могут быть претензии. все притензии к Кришне.

а критикуя или ставя под сомнение тех кто бескомпромиссно - как оно есть, представляет Ачариев вы совершаете оскорбление, потому как Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами Махарадж ничего не выдумывает - Его Святейшество просто представляет Шрилу Прабхупаду и Парампару.


но меня вы можите критиковать - я не вайшнав, как вам угодно. простите если "мои" слова затронули вашы чувства.


да.. и о какой свободе вы говорите :) это смешно.


*а теперь о личьном мнении:
*

Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.25.32
(2 декабря 1974, Бомбей)

анимитта бхагавати бхактих сиддхер гарийаси
/ШБ 3.25.32/
Это лучше, чем сиддхи. Сиддхи означает само-осознание или осознание Брахмана. Поэтому Кришна также говорит. Что говорит Кришна и что Капиладева говорит, - это тоже самое. Поэтому здесь также сказано, бхагаван увача. И в Бхагават-Гите вы также найдёте, бхагаван увача. Никогда не говорится, кришна увача или капила увача, потому что они являются Бхагаваном.
Итак, те, кто являются самоосознавшей душой, которая знает, что такое Бхагаван, поэтому вместо того, чтобы говорить капиладева увача, он говорит, Вьясадева говорит, Шримад-Бхагаватам составлен Шримад Вьясадевой. Итак, Бхагават-Гита также, она была услышана Арджуной, она была явлена Санджаей, и затем от Санджайи её услышал Вьясадева, и он записал её в Махабхарата. Итак, он говорит, бхагаван увача. Бхагаван увача означает, что это совершенная версия. Там нет никаких ошибок. Если кто-то обычный говорит, то там будет так много недостатков и обмана, потому что обычный человек не имеет совершенного знания. Он может быть очень, очень продвинутым учёным, но это не означает, что он совершенен. Совершенство это нечто другое. Совершенство означает, что не должно быть никаких ошибок, никакой иллюзии, нет обмана, и нет несовершенства чувств. Это совершенство. И поэтому здесь говорится, бхагаван увача. Бхагаван является все-совершенным. Поэтому мы должны принять знание от Бхагавана или того, кто говорит в соответствии с версией Бхагавана. Мы не должны слушать никого другого. Это несовершенство.
Итак, наше движение сознания Кришны основано на этом принципе. Мы не говорим ничего придуманного нами. Мы этим не занимаемся. Потому что как мы можем выдумывать? Мы имеем недостатки. У нас есть недостатки, несовершенства. Какая польза от моей философии? Какая польза от моих мыслей? Обычно они говорят, "Я думаю", "По моему мнению". Он не думает, что "Я негодяй. Моё мнение не имеет никакой ценности". Он думает, что он кто-то большой. Нет. Потому что наши чувства не совершенны, всё то знание, которые мы собрали с помощью спекуляции наших чувств, является несовершенным. Это не может быть совершенным. Поэтому мы это уже обсуждали, таттва амнайам. Мы должны получать знание от ученической преемственности, таттва. Тогда мы поймём истину. таттваамнайам. Мы уже обсуждали эту тему,амнайам, эвам парампара, что мы не должны выдумывать знание. Мы должны принимать знание от совершенного. Также как говорится здесь, бхагаван увача. Также в Бхагават-Гите, бхагаван увача. Если мы будем следовать этой системе амнайа, тогда мы станем гуру.


*Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.5.22
(3 августа 1974, Вриндаван)*
Сварупа Дамодора: Но разница между трансценденталистом и учёным в том, что они не знают стандарт исследования.
Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Поэтому мы говорим, что они глупцы. Почему мы говорим мудхах? Потому что они не знают. И у нас лёгкая задача. Мы берём версию Вед, версию Кришны, версию Брахмы, версию Вьясадевы, и принимаем. И всё. Что легче? Наша задача очень лёгкая. Спросите своего отца. Ребёнок спрашивает своего отца, «Отец, что это такое»? Отец говорит, «Это микрофон, мой дорогой ребёнок». И он скажет, «Мама, это микрофон». Поэтому когда он это говорит, «Мама, это микрофон», то он прав или не прав?
Сварупа Дамодора: Да, он прав.
Шрила Прабхупада: Он прав. Он может быть ребёнком. Но потому что он принял слова своего отца, то его утверждение верно. Поэтому наш процесс таков. Примите версию старшего, Кришны, и повторяйте это. Ваша версия совершенна. Это наша политика. Поэтому Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит, «Ты негодяй учёный, философ, учёный, не выдумывай ничего».
йаре декха, таре каха 'кршна'-упадеша
/ЧЧ, Мадхья 7.128/
И всё. Стань учителем.. йаре декха, таре каха 'кршна'-упадеша. Стань учителем. Ты можешь учить других. Духовный учитель. И всё. И тот небольшой успех, который у меня есть – только по этой причине. Я никогда ничего не говорил, что не говорил Кришна. Я никогда не говорил, «По моему мнению». Я никогда не говорил. Вы такое множество учеников. Я никогда не говорил этого вам. Каково моё мнение? Человек должен знать, «Какова ценность моего мнения? Я не совершенное создание». Это называется
тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна
/ЧЧ, Ади 17.31/
Если кто-то думает, «О, я великий учёный. Я то. Я это», то вы негодяй. Вы должны просто нести послание Кришны. Но для вашего понимания вы должны провести исследование.
Сварупа Дамодора: В этом секрет.
Шрила Прабхупада: Да, в этом секрет.
йасйа деве пара бхактир
йатха деве татха гурау
тасйаите катхита хй артхах
пракашанте махатманах 
/Шветашватара Упанишад, 6.23/
Если у кого-то есть непоколебимая вера в Кришну и его представителя, гуру, то всё знание проявится для него автоматически. Также как вы. Вы великий учёный. Вы говорили со мной, вы изучали со мной, и вы изучали меня разными способами. И я рассказывал то знание, которое у меня есть. Если вы не будете убеждены, как вы можете говорить, что «Вы мой духовный учитель?». Итак, в чём же секрет? Я не учёный. Я не магистр, специалист. Как вы соглашаетесь принимать меня духовным учителем? Потому что придерживаюсь этого принципа, Кришна и гуру, и всё. В этом заключается секрет гуру.




*
Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.2.16
(27 октября 1972, Вриндаван)*

…
ахам сарвасйа прабхаво  маттах сарвам правартате
ити матва бхаджанте мам  будха бхава-саманвитах
/БГ 10.8/
На самом деле, тот кто понимает вещи такими как они есть, васудевах сарвам ити,- 
Васудева, Кришна, является корнем всего. Здесь Он также заявляет, что шушрушох шраддадханасйа васудева-катха-ручих.
Вопрошать о Кришне, знать о Нём, - это также необходимо. Это сознание Кришны.
В Чайтанье-Чаритамрите сказано:
сиддханта балийа читте на кара аласа
иха ха-ите кришне лаге судридха манаса
/ЧЧ Ади, 2.117/
Сиддханта, чтобы стать чистым, непоколебимым преданным Кришны, человек должен узнать о Кришне. Поэтому Кришна лично приходит, чтобы обучить нас тому, кто Он есть. Это необходимо. васудева-катха-ручих. Наша жизнь предназначена для того, чтобы стать сознающим Кришну.
Ручи. Эта ручи очень важная вещь. Ручи означает, как например нам нравится есть какую-то любимую еду. Это называется ручи. Кому-то нравится кушать какую-то соленую пищу, кто-то заинтересован в сладкой еде, пряной пище. Также как у нас есть вкус к различным видам пищи, подобным образом, когда мы усилим наш вкус, привязанность к Кришне, это станет началом нашего совершенства. До этого мы находимся в материальном сознании.
Когда мы увеличиваем вкус к Кришне для понимания Кришны. Ручи приходит, когда человек на самом деле освобожден. Это ручи.
тато 'нартха-нивриттих сйат
/Бхакти-расамрита-синдху 1.4.15/
В начале, адау шраддха. 
Здесь говорится, шраддха, вера.  Кришна  говорит, что
маттах паратарам нанйат кинчид асти дхананджайа
/БГ 7.7/
"Нет истины выше Меня." маттах паратарам нанйат. На - "Нет выше. Я  Верховный". Когда у нас есть вера в это объяснение Кришны.  Например, Арджуна. Арджуна, услышав Бхагавад Гиту, он сказал:
сарвам этад ртам манйе  йан мам вадаси кешава
/БГ 10.14/
"О Кришна, всё, о чем Ты мне рассказал, я принимаю как истину".
Это необходимо. Не так что, я отвергаю ту часть, эту часть, -  всё, что мне вздумается. Как например, иногда политики, ученые, они также пытаются понять Бхагавад-Гиту. Потому что Бхагавад-Гита это очень авторитетная книга, и они хотят эксплуатировать её. Они не понимают что такое Бхагавад-Гита. Иначе они проповедовали бы о Кришне. Потому что, что такое Бхагавад-Гита? Бхагавад-Гита это Кришна. Кришна, Верховный. Этому необходимо учить. Это надо понять. Это Бхагавад-Гита. А не так что мы держим Бхагавад-Гиту перед собой, делаем её козлом отпущения: Я стану великим политиком, великим учёным и стану давать своё собственное мнение: «По моему мнению это так». Это глупость. Кто вы такой? Ваше мнение? Нас это не заботит, нас не заботит вся эта бессмыслица тех, кто высказывают своё собственное мнение. Как будто Кришна позволил какому-то негодяю высказывать свое мнение. Это их личное дело. Он становится более великим, чем Кришна, чтобы интерпретировать слова Кришны. Это негодяйство. Мы не принимаем.
Мы принимаем йан вадаси кешава, - следуя по стопам Арджуны, который напрямую понял Бхагавад Гиту. Он сказал: «Мой дорогой Кришна, всё что ты говоришь, я принимаю как есть».
Тогда другие могут сказать, «Хорошо, Арджуна был другом Кришны. Поэтому чтобы польстить Ему, он мог так сказать». Нет. Арджуна сразу привёл доказательство, что « не только я принимаю Тебя, но такие личности как Вьяса, Нарада, Девала, Асита, и многие другие авторитеты». 
Также как вы говорите что-то в суде, вы приводите доказательства из других постановлений, авторитетов. Это хороший пример.
Подобно этому, Арджуна принял Кришну как Верховную Личность Бога:
парам брахма парам дхама  павитрам парамам бхаван
/БГ 10.12-13/
Мой дорогой Кришна, я принимаю Тебя. Ты - Верховный Брахман.


*SB 7.7 ТЕКСТ 11
*итй уктас там вихайендро деваршер манайан вачах
ананта-прийа-бхактйаинам парикрамйа дивам йайау
ити — так; уктах — попрошенный; там — ее; вихайа — освобождении; индрах — царь небес; дева-ришех — святого Нарады Муни; манайан — почтив; вачах — слова; ананта-прийа — того, кто очень дорог Верховной Линочности Бога; бхактйа — преданностью; энам — эта (женщина); парикрамйа — обойдя; дивам — на райские планеты; йайау — возвратились.	С глубоким уважением выслушав речи Нарады Муни, царь Индра немедленно освободил мою мать. Узнав, что я преданный Господа, все полубоги в знак почтения обошли вокруг нее, а затем возвратились в свое небесное царство.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Хотя царь Индра, равно как и другие полубоги, занимает очень высокое положение во вселенной, он испытывал к Нараде Муни такое почтение, что без всяких возражений принял все, что тот ему сказал. Именно так, через систему парампары нужно постигать мир. Индра и другие полубоги не знали, что Каядху, жена Хираньякашипу, вынашивает в своем лоне великого преданного. Однако, услышав авторитетное мнение Нарады Муни, они немедленно выразили свое почтение этому преданному, обойдя вокруг женщины, в лоне которой он находился. Чтобы постичь Бога и Его преданного, следует обратиться к системе парампары.
Таков процесс обретения знания. Не стоит пытаться понять Бога или Его преданного с помощью собственных измышлений. Сначала человек должен принять мнение преданного, сведущего в духовных вопросах, и только потом пытаться понять Бога.


*SB 2.2 ТЕКСТ 32*
эте срти те нрпа веда-гите
твайабхипрште ча санатане ча
йе ваи пура брахмана аха тушта
арадхито бхагаван васудевах
эте - все описанное; срти - путь; те - к тебе; нрпа - о Махараджа Парикшит; веда-гите - в соответствии с утверждениями Вед; твайа - Твоего Величества; абхипрште - спрошенный тобой; ча - также; санатане - о вечной истине; ча - несомненно; йе - которые; ваи - несомненно; пура - раньше; брахмане - Господу Брахме; аха - рассказал; туштах - удовлетворенный; арадхитах - поклонением; бхагаван - Личность Бога; васудевах - Господь Кришна.	О доблестный Махараджа Парикшит, знай же, что мои ответы на твои разумные вопросы согласуются с учением Вед и являются вечной истиной. Господь Кришна Сам поведал об этом Брахме, довольный его служением.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Два пути достижения духовного неба и освобождения из материального рабства - прямой путь в царство Бога и окольный, ступенчатый путь, пролегающий через высшие планеты вселенной, - описаны здесь в полном соответствии с учением Вед.
В Ведах об этом сказано следующее: йада сарве прамучйанте кама йе 'сйа хрди шритах / атха мартйо 'мрто бхаватй атра брахма самашнуте (Брхад-аранйака-уп., 4.4.7) и те 'рчир абхисамбхаванти (Брхад-аранйака-уп., 6.2.15), - «Те, кто избавился от материальных желаний, являющихся болезнями сердца, могут победить смерть и войти в царство Бога через планеты Арчи».
Подобные утверждения Вед согласуются с тем, что сказано в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», и Шукадева Госвами также подтверждает это, говоря, что открыл эту истину Брахме, высшему авторитету в ведическом знании, Сам Господь Шри Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, Васудева. Традиция гласит, что Господь Кришна изложил Веды Брахме, Брахма - Нараде, Нарада - Вйасадеве, Вйасадева - Шукадеве Госвами и т.д.
Таким образом, все авторитеты утверждают одно и то же. Истина вечна, и она не допускает каких-то новых толкований. Только так можно постичь мудрость, заключенную в Ведах. Овладеть ею не помогут ни эрудиция, ни ученость, ни новомодные интерпретации мирских ученых. Истина есть истина, к ней ничего не прибавить и от нее ничего не отнять.
В конце концов, человек должен признавать чей-нибудь авторитет. Большинство людей признают авторитет современных ученых и в вопросах науки полностью доверяют им. Это означает, что простые люди признают чей-то авторитет. Таков же путь постижения ведической мудрости. Обыкновенный человек не может иметь собственного мнения о том, что находится за пределами неба или вселенной. Он должен принять утверждения Вед, разъясненные авторитетами, стоящими в цепи ученической преемственности. Тот же путь постижения «Бхагавад-гиты» описан и в четвертой главе «Гиты». Тому же, кто не признает авторитетного мнения ачарьев, никогда не постичь заключенную в Ведах истину.








> Уважаемый Димас прабху! Вам никто не давал полномочий меня воспитывать в личных сообщениях. Если Вас не устраивает моя квалификация, я к Вам в гуру не записываюсь. Это открытый форум, и здесь имеют право все высказывать свое мнение, даже если оно и не совпадает с Вашим. Насколько мои слова оскорбительны или нет судить старшим преданным, а Вы таковым по отношению ко мне, при всем уважении к Вам, не являетесь. Свои комментарии я не удалю. Вы грозитесь их разгромить, что ж попробуйте. 
> Вы говорите, что я говорю неправду, какие именно мои слова Вы посчитали неправдивыми? Вы называете астрологию и аюрведу мусором, но не забывайте, что аюрведу принес Сам Господь Дханвантари. На каком основании Вы взяли на себя полномочия решать кому быть в этом Движении, а кому нет?  Если человек, привлекшись вначале аюрведой и астрологией, потом начинает повторять Харе Кришна и выполнять преданное служение, что здесь плохого? Если мы пришли к одинаковому результату, какая разница каким путем мы шли?
> Вы говорите, что мои комментарии выдают мое неофитство и неквалифицированность. Да, я начинающая преданная, но Ваши речи, особенно в личном сообщении пропитаны не просто фанатизмом, а я бы сказала экстремизмом. Вы опасный человек. Если Вы будете продолжать в подобном духе, ни к чему хорошему это не приведет. Поэтому, смиренно сложив ладони, прошу Вас станьте более терпимым и не критикуйте других за то, что они идут своей дорогой.
> 
> С уважением Ваша мать и слуга Тушти Лалита дд

----------


## Кеша

Нравится это консерваторам или нет, но факт остается фактом: если бы не косвенная проповедь через аюрведу, семейные отношения и вегетарианство, то большинства бы в ИСККОН просто не было. Чтобы увидеть это, достаочно лишь оглянуться вокруг и спросить у преданных, кто через что пришел к бхакти.
Мне сложно представить человека, которого привлечёт проповедь в стиле:

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Тушти Лалита mataji, это как раз то о чем я написал вам в личном письме. эмоции и чувства. чтож. 
> 
> ваше и мое личное мнение далеко не совершенно. чего стоит наше личное мнение?!


Из тех цитат, который Вы привели, следует, что мое мнение не представляет никакой ценности. Это справедливо, но лишь в том случае, если, я что-то выдумываю или искажаю. Но то, что я утверждаю, во-первых соответствует фактам, во-вторых не противоречит вайшнавской сиддханте.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Мне сложно представить человека, которого привлечёт проповедь в стиле:


 :good:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Враджендра Кумар прабху,
> 
> 
> *и еще вопрос*  Bы лично считаете что у Bас - Враджендра Кумар даса есть полномочия кмментировать и опровергать *ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами Махараджа*?


Не совсем понятно, где и в чём Враджендра Кумар Прабху опровергал Бхакти Викашу Свами - что касается возможности комментировать его высказывания - совсем не понятно, почему это недопустимо или может быть даже оскорбительно делать, либо на это требуется получение какой-то особой санкции - Джи-Би-Си или самого Бхакти Викаши Свами - почему мы не можем высказать своё отношение к призывам Махараджа относительно важности или практической возможности следования каким-то принципам или правилам? Тем более, что в словах Враджендра Кумара Прабху по этому поводу не заметно принципиального отрицания или оспаривания слов Махараджа (если Вы с этим не согласны - приведите соответствующую цитату его "ошибочных высказываний", чтобы оставаться корректным и не совершать оскорбления старших преданных) - но заметно, что у Прабху, у которого есть реальный *отрицательный* опыт воплощения подобных призывов Махараджа в жизнь, есть стремление разобраться в степени практичности того, к чему он призывает и указание на ряд сложностей, мешающих немедленному воплощению принципов, проповедуемых Махараджем в жизни - это какой-то криминал или отклонение? Преступление? Ошибка, которая дисквалифицирует его как вайшнава?
 В любом случае, Враджендра Кумар Прабху - старший и уважаемый преданный как минимум с 25-летним стажем *успешной* духовной практики в сознании Кришны, к словам которого можно и нужно прислушаться, тем более что в принципе они ни в чём не противоречат высказываниям Бхакти Викаши Свами...

Лично у меня сложилось представление, после достаточно длительного прослушивания лекций Бхакти Викаши Свами, также как и общения с его учениками и последователями, что в отличие от последних позиция Махараджа обычно более взвешена с практической точки зрения и он часто отдаёт отчёт в том, что реализовать проповедуемые принципы сложнее, чем просто их декларировать.
Это не значит, что нужно отказываться от этих принципов - но нужно больше и серьёзнее думать о том как же их реально можно воплотить, это сложная задача, которой нужно заниматься, но которая не имеет простых, быстрых и универсальных решений, к сожалению...

----------


## Кеша

Кстати, консерваторам желательно бы ещё вспомнить про грихастха ашрам, а потом объяснить его реализацию на практике.
Рассмотрим простейший пример.
Как должен поступать мужчина, ответственный за жену и детей, желающий дать образование своим детям (даже простейшее), но перебирающийся на село?
Ну вот уехали в деревню хоть даже и 20 семей преданных. Ну допустим даже наладили быт. Что делать с образованием детей? Отправлять их в деревенскую школу к детям алгоголиков? Допустим даже, что одна из преданных - учительница и может обучать детей мирским наукам, но как им получать среднее образование (корочку)? А так ли не нужна эта корочка, как кажется? Разве общине не нужны квалифицированные юристы или, например, бухгалтера?
Совсем отказываться от взаимодействия с государством, отказываться от даже среднего образования детей? Это равносильно отказу от взаимодействия с обществом.
Или как защищаться от бандитов, желающих поживиться добром мирных вайшнавов, живущих в уединенном месте? Иметь оружие? Хорошо. А что если мужчины в поле, а женщины дома с детьми? Как организовывать защиту общины?
На самом деле, всё это сложнейшие практические вопросы, с которыми сразу же столкнутся первые поселенцы.
Понятно, что если в поселении несколько тысяч человек, то там можно и школу открыть, и в государстве акредитацию получить, и часть мужчин на охрану городка задействовать. Когда много людей разных специальностей - то и проблемы проще решать. А что делать, когда рядом ни врачей, ни учителей, ничего?

Вот как вырастить общину до нескольких тысяч (фактически уже маленький город)? Есть ли ответ у консерваторов?
Почему до сих пор это никто не реализовал? Неужели из-за того, что GBC неверные акценты статегические расставило?

В итоге, выходов несколько: 
1) либо оставаться в городе и развивать общину в тех условиях, которые есть (хоть и понимать необходимость как-то двигаться в сторону села)
2) либо уезжать на природу одной своей семьёй, если нет детей (но какая же это тогда община?)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Враджендра Кумар прабху,
> 
> вы не могли бы указать мне где я так согрешил, либо отклонился выражая свое личное несовершенное мнение. если у Bас ко мне притензии сообщите об этом  ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами Махараджу и Его Божественной Милости А. Ч. Бхактиведантe Свами Прабхупадe, потому что последние 6 лет я регулярно/ежедневно читаю, изучаю и слушаю его книги и лекции


Димас, вы нигде не согрешили. Махоттсава Гауранга прабху хорошо сформулировал суть проблемы. Она в том, что во всех ваших посланиях прослеживается подспудный посыл "я прав, т.к. переехал в деревню, а вы не правы, т.к. живете в городе и служите Кали. Поэтому вы отклонились от воли Шрилы Прабхупады и стали бесполезны". Это ваша неосознанная попытка самоутверждения через унижение других. А средство самое святое - цитаты из книг Шрилы Прабхупады. И когда преданные вам возражают по некоторым аспектам, вы искренне возмущаетесь: "Как, вы спорите со Шрилой Прабхупадой?" Никто не спорит со Шрилой Прабхупадой и никто не против деревенской жизни в гармонии с природой. Об этом уже все писали. То есть, создается устойчивое впечатление (и не у меня одного), что вы пытаетесь поучать других, хотя вас тут никто своим наставником не выбирал. Сначала необходимо завоевать некоторый авторитет в обществе и когда кто-то спросит вашего совета, тогда смело можно отвечать. А книги Шрилы Прабхупады мы все тоже читаем. Просто подборка цитат у вас всегда очень односторонняя. В книгах Прабхупады много чего написано. В вашем изложении складывается очень превратное впечатление. Естественно, что вы выбираете то, что созвучно вашей природе. Никаких претензий к ЕС Бхакти-Викаше Свами нет, хотя я был удивлен его прошлогодним обращением, в котором он критически высказывался по поводу деятельности своих духовных братьев. По моему скромному мнению старшие преданные должны решать подобные вопросы между собой, не вынося это на суд остальных. В противном случае младшие, видя настрой своего учителя, тоже начинают критиковать старших и создают себе проблемы в духовной жизни.




> *и еще вопрос*  Bы лично считаете что у Bас - Враджендра Кумар даса есть полномочия кмментировать и опровергать *ЕС Бхакти Викаша Свами Махараджа*?


Я выражал в прошлом году свое несогласие с позицией ЕС Бхакти-Викаши Свами относительно его высказываний в адрес его духовных братьев и их проповеди. Раз Махарадж сделал публичное заявление, значит он готов выслушивать обратную связь. Когда я писал свою статью "Консерватизм против либерализма", в первой версии я упоминал о противостоянии Бхакти-Викаши Свами и Радханатха Свами. Потом по просьбе вашего духовного брата Баларам-Ачарьи прабху я убрал это абзац с упоминанием имен и извинился перед учениками Махараджа. В последней версии статьи этого абзаца нет. Если это вас задело, то я приношу свои извинения. Я знаком с ЕС Бхактивикашей Свами с 1991 года, когда он давал нам курс "Брахмачарья в сознании Кришны" во время фестиваля Гаура-пурнима в Маяпуре. Я неоднократно бывал на его лекциях в разные годы в разных местах и даже переводил его лекции несколько раз, хотя я не уверен, помнит ли он меня. У меня нет никаких личных претензий к нему, но его прошлогоднее открытое письмо меня откровенно огорчило. Не столько своим содержанием (его опасения мне совершенно понятны), сколько тем, что он вынес на публику свое несогласие с некоторыми своими духовными братьями. На мой взгляд такие вопросы надо решать в закрытом кругу среди преданных, чтобы не ранить чувства тех, кому дороги преданные, проповедующие в другом стиле и весьма эффективно.

----------


## Dimas

*...Это было тогда, а сейчас времена изменились... 10 28 07 2012
*

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

В параллельной теме о Бхакти Викаше Свами в последней размещённой Dimas лекции Махарадж достаточно либерально заявляет, что с его собственным взглядом на изменения в ИСККОН преданные могут соглашаться, могут нет - это он говорит в том числе в связи с критикой изменений, внесённых в русскую публикацию "Науки самоосознания" - в частности, исключения из неё очерка относительно того, что Сознание Кришны не является индуизмом - в другом месте однако Махарадж, обращаясь к этому вопросу давал понять, что нужно учитывать разные обстоятельства, в тч определённое общественное мнение негативно способное повлиять на нас в связи с подобными утверждениями... В случае с Россией это как раз та ситуация - возможно Махарадж сделал указанную коррекцию, т.е. изменил своё мнение после консультаций со старшими преданными, познакомившими его с ходом того же судебного процесса над Гитой в Томске - но его прошлогодние летние негативные оценки данной ситуации выглядят определённым диссонансом в этой связи...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Русскоговорящим преданным за границей может быть очень удобно реализовываться на этом форуме: там, где они живут,  в силу языкового барьера у них вряд ли есть такая аудитория, да и субординацию и вайшнавский этикет можно очень легко игнорировать - никто по месту жительства даже не будет в курсе... 

Dimas, а может быть, вам надо проповедовать и помогать местным жителям, ведь вы наверное знаете ситуацию в том месте, где живете, гораздо лучше, чем в далекой от вас стране - России? Или там вам это языковой барьер не позволяет? Или к иммигрантам там не очень прислушиваются? У меня сложилось впечатление, что вы даже не из России, а из Прибалтики.

Не очень некрасиво выглядят поучения в адрес российских преданных. Вы для россиян еще не сделали ничего и с таким настроем вряд ли сделаете. Поднимаемые вами темы на этом форуме обсуждались не раз. Быть может, вы думаете, что это ваша миссия: находясь в США, раскрывать глаза россиянам на цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады, переводить их, как то задействовать свое знание русского... Но Шрила Прабхупада был очень практичен - приезжая в разные страны, он интересовался конкретными условиями и ситуацией в стране - и в разных странах давал преданным разные советы. Это наш принцип практичности, здравого смысла. А вы когда последний раз были в России? С чего вы взяли, что российские преданные будут благодарны указаниям в таком тоне практически иностранца, уехавшего из страны (ведь наверное в том числе и потому, что здесь очень непростая жизнь), просто помнящего русских язык, но очевидно очень мало знающего об особенностях жизни в нынешней России? Вы ведь даже не удосужились поизучать форум и понять мнение местных преданных по вашей теме... 

Есть один американский преданный, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, так вот он, чтобы проповедовать украинцам и россиянам жизнь на земле - наоборот на Украину переехал и купил дом там, чтобы не оставаться просто теоретиком. Видите разницу в подходе? Никто здесь не будет воспринимать всерьез безапелляционные наставления преданных, живущих в далекой стране с абсолютно другой культурой и особенностями жизни.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> В итоге, выходов несколько: 
> *1) либо оставаться в городе и развивать общину в тех условиях, которые есть (хоть и понимать необходимость как-то двигаться в сторону села)*
> 2) либо уезжать на природу одной своей семьёй, если нет детей (но какая же это тогда община?)


1-ый хороший выход.
Еще такой момент надо учесть, что Шрила Прабхупада, Бхакти Викаша Свами, Шримад-Бхагаватам ... дают эти наставления не просто так. И поставили такую цель не просто так ни с того ни сего.
Во первых это польза для нас же самих. Т.е. они дали наставление и мы не можем выполнить и уже даже немного превращается в то что мы делаем как "одолжение" для них, на самом деле это наше здоровье, наша счастливая жизнь и никому "одолжение" делать ненадо.
Вот например взять ту же Москву. Многие москвичи, Weekend (выходные сб, вс) проводят на даче в пригороде и там очень даже хорошо, люди чувствуют и понимают пользу от этого. Никаких наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады они не знают. Просто по природе это естественно.
Конечно бхаву, прему обрести, место жительства в конечном счете не влияет, важен процесс.
Но есть разница жить (и медитировать) рядом с 6-ти полосной магистралью в центре города, запечатанным в квартире многоэтажки, как "дитя асфальта и бетона" ,где одни выхлопы и жаловаться на недомогание и здоровье и в том что нервы на пределе и даже выйти прогуляться некуда, везде машины, шум, мусор, толпы бегущих людей... Или жить где то на окраине Москвы, рядом с тихим сосновым парком, в своем котедже с летними китайскими садами, где джапу читать и медитировать одно удовольствие.
Можно заметить что внешние условия влияют на качества джапы, на настроение и т.д. Все таки разница есть.

Это не так конечно, что сейчас надо всё бросить и переехать куда то. Но думаю что на заметку надо взять, что лес, тишина, естественная природа - это благость. И периодически по мере возможности погружать себя в такую атмосферу, хотя бы в выходные или в отпуск. Многие итак уже это делают. Но жить в такой атмосфере всегда, тоже не должно вызывать возражений. Почему бы и нет? Если возможности есть.
Минимум пользы сразу можно ощутить - это здоровье. Если в течении жизни сложится ситуация, позволят финансы и станет выбор где поселиться - в элитной дорогущей многоэтажке рядом с шумным автобаном или на окраине города в тихом живописном местечке в своем  приличном коттедже со своим гаражом, живописным садом, речкой, родником. Кто возразит что второе хуже чем первое, все почувствуют сами комфорт и плюсы. И для детей это лучше. Надо делать правильный выбор на распутьях жизни. В этом польза от этой темы есть большая.

----------


## venkata

> Вам может быть много чего странно слышать.  Вам нужно понять, если вы еще вдруг этого не поняли, что преданное служение выполняется под руководством духовного учителя. Наставления духовных учителей относительно практической стороны жизни и служения учеников могут быть разными, потому как духовный учитель учитывает ситуацию и склонности ученика. Поэтому, хотя и есть наставления о том, что нужно развивать сельхозобщины, если вам лично ваш духовный учитель дал такое наставление, то это не означает, что те, кому духовные учителя дали другие наставления, например, продолжать выполнять свое служение в городских условиях, находятся в более ущербном положении. Поэтому не стоит спешить обвинять в "ереси" тех преданных, которые по наставлению своих гуру заняты другим служением. Склонность абсолютизировать то или иное служение, и пытаться всех убеждать в необходимости принять именно то одно "единственно верное служение" - это одна из болезней начинающих преданных. Более зрелые и опытные преданные понимают, что важны разные виды служения, и что любое служение настоящий ученик совершает под руководством духовного учителя, который и направляет кого-то в деревню, а кого-то продолжать служение в городах. Шрила Прабхупада также не говорил, что все преданные поголовно должны переехать в сельскую местность.


  Дорогой Анирудха прабху,прими мои поклоны!Меня очень удивляет Ваша попытка выставить преданного каким то неучем и грубияном,приписывая ему слова и смысл текстов,которые он не писал.Я специально перечитал все посты Димаса и не нашёл в них даже намёка на ваши обвинения.
  К сожалению,в нашей организации получить личное служение непосредственно от гуру,у которого несколько тысяч учеников,которых Он даже не знает как зовут,весьма сложно.Даже если вы получите аудиенцию,то зачастую услышите что нужно внимательней повторять 16 кругов.Поэтому в основном преданные следуют наставлениям местных авторитетов,которые как бы являются представителями Гуру.И зачастую их наставления окрашены разными мотивами.
 Зачастую лидеры городских храмов считают,что при переезде преданных в деревню,они теряют часть своей общины и активно борются с этим,показывая прямо или косвенно,что это не возможно.
 Я надеюсь,что Ваши мотивы чисты.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Дорогой Анирудха прабху,прими мои поклоны!Меня очень удивляет Ваша попытка выставить преданного каким то неучем и грубияном,приписывая ему слова и смысл текстов,которые он не писал.Я специально перечитал все посты Димаса и не нашёл в них даже намёка на ваши обвинения.
>   К сожалению,в нашей организации получить личное служение непосредственно от гуру,у которого несколько тысяч учеников,которых Он даже не знает как зовут,весьма сложно.Даже если вы получите аудиенцию,то зачастую услышите что нужно внимательней повторять 16 кругов.Поэтому в основном преданные следуют наставлениям местных авторитетов,которые как бы являются представителями Гуру.И зачастую их наставления окрашены разными мотивами.
>  Зачастую лидеры городских храмов считают,что при переезде преданных в деревню,они теряют часть своей общины и активно борются с этим,показывая прямо или косвенно,что это не возможно.
>  Я надеюсь,что Ваши мотивы чисты.



Если вы почитаете и другие сообщения в этой ветке, то увидите, что не только у меня возникло ощущение, что Димас не совсем еще опытный преданный.  :smilies:   НЕ нужно думать, что кто-то пытается бороться с переездом в деревню. Это просто глупо.Зачем с этим бороться? тем более, что и массового исхода в деревни не наблюдается.  Если кто-то хочет ехать в деревню, пусть едет. Только одного переезда в деревню мало, чтобы начинать обзывать всех, кто не уехал в деревню "бесполезными отколовшимися еретиками, которые не выполняют наставления Ачарьи".  :smilies:

----------


## venkata

Мне также не понятно,почему на форуме Кришна.ру могут обсуждаться разные темы даже не приличного характера,но когда возникает тема о сельхоз общинах и варнашраме,то обязательно найдутся противники и начнут доказывать,что сельсхоз общины не возможны.
 На мой взгляд Бакти Викаша Свами просто указал на ошибки местного руководства относительно стратегии развития нашего движения.Воплощение 6 цели ИСККОН невозможно только в городских условиях жизни.Только совместные усилия городских и деревенских преданных помогут продвинутся на пути к этой цели.

----------


## venkata

> "бесполезными отколовшимися еретиками, которые не выполняют наставления Ачарьи".


Уважаемый Анирукдха прабху,извени меня за невнимательность,назови номер поста,где написана эта фраза.

----------


## Кеша

> обязательно найдутся противники и начнут доказывать,что сельсхоз общины не возможны.


Если вы считаете, что они возможны в данных условиях, то аргументируйте, пожалуйста, свою точку зрения. Опыт большинства пока показывает обратное, потому многие и относятся скептически к призывам без конкретных предложений.
Покажите примеры, поделитесь опытом создания. Вот тогда разговор и будет конструктивным. "Противники" (как вы их называете) находятся именно потому, что не видно позитивного опыта сельхоз. общин, но есть обратный опыт у многих преданных. Почему бы "сторонникам" не показать пример?

----------


## venkata

> Если вы считаете, что они возможны в данных условиях, то аргументируйте, пожалуйста, свою точку зрения. Опыт большинства пока показывает обратное, потому многие и относятся скептически к призывам без конкретных предложений.
> Покажите примеры, поделитесь опытом создания. Вот тогда разговор и будет конструктивным. "Противники" (как вы их называете) находятся именно потому, что не видно позитивного опыта сельхоз. общин, но есть обратный опыт у многих преданных. Почему бы "сторонникам" не показать пример?


Сейчас самые благоприятные условия для создания сельхоз общин потому, что на законодательном уровне поощряется частное предпринимательство и кооперация в сельской местности.
Пока есть места,где землю можно приобрести почти даром.
 Приобретение или строительство жилья в деревне в несколько раз дешевле чем в городе,это актуально особенно для молодых преданных.
 Благодаря естественному уменьшению потребностей,искусственно раздутых в городе,можно организовать свой труд по собственному желанию.
 Есть возможность выбирать с кем сотрудничать,а с кем нет.
 Объединяться преданным в организации социального и материального быта без отрыва от преданного служения.
 Что касается здоровья,то свежий воздух,чистая вода и хорошее питание окажут благотворное воздействие как на тонком так и на грубом уровне.
 И самое ценное,что преданный может почувствовать себя в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады,не отрываясь от семьи и друзей и не совершая чрезмерных усилий.

  Почему же у многих(не большинства)есть негативный опыт.Я вижу основную причину,это не участие лично  руководства нашего движения в России в создании таких поселений.За рубежом есть очень позитивный опыт в разных странах-Канада,Швеция,Венгрия,Чехия....
  Когда я был 3 года в сельхоз общине в Приморье,руководство ни разу не посетило нашу деревню.Когда мы предлагали Московскому руководству план развития общины грихастх в Калужской области на 54 гектарах арендованной ими земли,они решили строить там коммуну с одним большим домом.Воз и ныне там.Я уже 3 года обращаюсь Ростовскому руководству приехать к нам в деревню и помочь нам в духовном плане,кроме обещаний никаких действий.
  Для того,что бы был позитивный опыт,нужны совместные усилия,а не деление преданных на городских и деревенских.

----------


## Кеша

Вот это уже конструктив... Хотелось бы услышать ответ от руководства...
Update: и план организации общины грихастх тоже.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Уважаемый Анирукдха прабху,извени меня за невнимательность,назови номер поста,где написана эта фраза.


Это не вы писали, это Димас намекал, что те, кто прямо сейчас не переедут в деревни - "бесполезные отколовшиеся еретики".  :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Кстати в 20-х числах июля 2013 г. в деревне Добромыш (Татарстан) пройдет фестиваль Бхакти Викаши Свами. Как раз в вайшнавском поселении. Если есть желающие то можно обменяться опытом и обсудить насущные вопросы прямо на месте и на практике.
А лидеры должны приезжать в такие деревни. Хотя бы денёк провести санкиртану ягью. На природе это очень хорошо получается. Шакти хорошее.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> .Я уже 3 года обращаюсь Ростовскому руководству приехать к нам в деревню и помочь нам в духовном плане,кроме обещаний никаких действий.
>   Для того,что бы был позитивный опыт,нужны совместные усилия,а не деление преданных на городских и деревенских.


Что касается Ростовского руководства, я думаю, Вы, мягко говоря, несколько упрощаете ситуацию, сводя её к тому, что дело было просто в нежелании "этого руководства" появляться у вас... - тем более, что Вивасван Прабху всё-таки пару лет назад хоть и ненадолго, но приезжал к вам, насколько я помню... но если действительно вспомнить эти три года, то там было много неоднозначных ситуаций, препятствовавших налаживанию рабочих отношений сотрудничества - позволю Вам напомнить, что первое руководство в вашей деревне вообще находилось в откровенной оппозиции руководству нашей общины... потом у нас не получилось наладить сотрудничество с Дханешварой прабху - возможно, что причиной этого были неналаженные отношения между ним и нашими Джи-Би-Си...
На данный момент слава Богу я не вижу принципиальных препятствий в нашем сотрудничестве, тем более, что я как понимаю на том же экономическом уровне такое сотрудничество у вас уже началось...
Было бы интересно подробнее узнать, какого рода духовную поддержку вы ожидаете получить от руководства ростовской общины.

----------


## Dimas

очень интересно  :smilies:  уважаемый  Aniruddha Prabhu - укажите где в каком мести я *"намекал"* на ЭТО, или это очередное личное мнение. чем вы уважаемый Прабху руководствуетесь - чувствами, эмоциями, разумом или вы просто слепо принимаете мнение других? 




> Это не вы писали, это Димас намекал, что те, кто прямо сейчас не переедут в деревни - "бесполезные отколовшиеся еретики".

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> уважаемый - укажите где в каком мести я *"намекал"* на ЭТО, или это очередное личное мнение. чем вы уважаемый Прабху руководствуетесь чувствами, эмоциями, разумом или вы просто слепо принимаете мнение других?


В ответ на вопрос об опыте развития успешных сельхозобщин у Бхакти Викаши Свами, Вы процитировали следующий текст:




> Нет нужды называть здесь тех, кто стал бесполезным. Я упомянул о них лишь для того, чтобы отделить их от верных последователей.


Какой смысл в таком цитировании? очевидно, что Ваши собеседники восприняли его на свой адрес, что они никчёмные и бесполезные, поскольку не выполняли до сих пор ещё указание Бхакти Викаши Свами и не переехали жить в сельхозобщину...

----------


## Dimas

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху укажите мне где я высказываю эту точку зрения или же это Ваше личное мнение?  " Она в том, что во всех ваших посланиях прослеживается подспудный посыл "я прав, т.к. переехал в деревню, а вы не правы, т.к. живете в городе и служите Кали. Поэтому вы отклонились от воли Шрилы Прабхупады и стали бесполезны". "  

а говорить то что говорит Гуру, Ачарии, Кришна - это то чему меня научили и учат, так как я большой МАХА дурак - бесполезная личность и я с этим полность согласен. 





> Димас, вы нигде не согрешили. Махоттсава Гауранга прабху хорошо сформулировал суть проблемы. Она в том, что во всех ваших посланиях прослеживается подспудный посыл "я прав, т.к. переехал в деревню, а вы не правы, т.к. живете в городе и служите Кали. Поэтому вы отклонились от воли Шрилы Прабхупады и стали бесполезны". Это ваша неосознанная попытка самоутверждения через унижение других. А средство самое святое - цитаты из книг Шрилы Прабхупады. И когда преданные вам возражают по некоторым аспектам, вы искренне возмущаетесь: "Как, вы спорите со Шрилой Прабхупадой?" Никто не спорит со Шрилой Прабхупадой и никто не против деревенской жизни в гармонии с природой. Об этом уже все писали. То есть, создается устойчивое впечатление (и не у меня одного), что вы пытаетесь поучать других, хотя вас тут никто своим наставником не выбирал. Сначала необходимо завоевать некоторый авторитет в обществе и когда кто-то спросит вашего совета, тогда смело можно отвечать. А книги Шрилы Прабхупады мы все тоже читаем. Просто подборка цитат у вас всегда очень односторонняя. В книгах Прабхупады много чего написано. В вашем изложении складывается очень превратное впечатление. Естественно, что вы выбираете то, что созвучно вашей природе. Никаких претензий к ЕС Бхакти-Викаше Свами нет, хотя я был удивлен его прошлогодним обращением, в котором он критически высказывался по поводу деятельности своих духовных братьев. По моему скромному мнению старшие преданные должны решать подобные вопросы между собой, не вынося это на суд остальных. В противном случае младшие, видя настрой своего учителя, тоже начинают критиковать старших и создают себе проблемы в духовной жизни.




тогда, прошу, :dandavat:  с соломой в зубах, позволить выражать другим свое несогласие *основанное на Гуру Саду и Шастрах* с мнением и аргументами других включая и Ваши - *если они выставлены публично.*

и выражаю мои глубогие извенения Всем участникам  :dandavat:  если я-незначительное живое существо, где-то того-то задел или обидил - я не приследую таких целей- "самооутверждения" "славы" и всяких остальных мирских бесполезных глупостей (с позиции материалстов - у меня завидное материально утвердившееся положение, поэтому мне все эти глупости не интересны) ... но а если я действительно выразился о ком-то оскорбительно - укажите мне это место, напишите личное сообщение с вашими аргументами и доводами. Шрила Прабхупада хочет чтоб его дети и внуки были примером для других.

Враджендра Кумар Прабху , я вас лично, очень уважаю и как вы знаете очень часто в течении нескольких лет спрашиваю советы from lietu..@gmil.com.




> Я выражал в прошлом году свое несогласие с позицией ЕС Бхакти-Викаши Свами относительно его высказываний в адрес его духовных братьев и их проповеди. Раз Махарадж сделал публичное заявление, значит он готов выслушивать обратную связь. Когда я писал свою статью "Консерватизм против либерализма", в первой версии я упоминал о противостоянии Бхакти-Викаши Свами и Радханатха Свами. Потом по просьбе вашего духовного брата Баларам-Ачарьи прабху я убрал это абзац с упоминанием имен и извинился перед учениками Махараджа. В последней версии статьи этого абзаца нет. Если это вас задело, то я приношу свои извинения. Я знаком с ЕС Бхактивикашей Свами с 1991 года, когда он давал нам курс "Брахмачарья в сознании Кришны" во время фестиваля Гаура-пурнима в Маяпуре. Я неоднократно бывал на его лекциях в разные годы в разных местах и даже переводил его лекции несколько раз, хотя я не уверен, помнит ли он меня. У меня нет никаких личных претензий к нему, но его прошлогоднее открытое письмо меня откровенно огорчило. Не столько своим содержанием (его опасения мне совершенно понятны), сколько тем, что он вынес на публику свое несогласие с некоторыми своими духовными братьями. На мой взгляд такие вопросы надо решать в закрытом кругу среди преданных, чтобы не ранить чувства тех, кому дороги преданные, проповедующие в другом стиле и весьма эффективно.

----------


## Dimas

уважаемый защитник - вопрос был задан не вам. соблюдайте этикет дискуссии. 




> В ответ на вопрос об опыте развития успешных сельхозобщин у Бхакти Викаши Свами, Вы процитировали следующий текст:
> 
> 
> 
> Какой смысл в таком цитировании? очевидно, что Ваши собеседники восприняли его на свой адрес, что они никчёмные и бесполезные, поскольку не выполняли до сих пор ещё указание Бхакти Викаши Свами и не переехали жить в сельхозобщину...

----------


## Костя

Мне кажется что вопрос косвенной проповеди важно рассматривать не сам по себе, что мол если бы не астрология то я бы никогда прасад не попробывал и тд., а с последствиями к которым она приводит. И одно из них такое,что чистота совершенного метода бхакти, имеющего в себе все ответы на все вопросы, и плоды всех йог в данный момент под угрозой, психологи, астрологи и прочие целители очень хорошо себя чуствуют в обществе преданных, они его возглавляют, они им рулят и пользуются. И люди привлекаемые этой проповедью их поддерживают, и куда все это приведет?  к стопам Ачарьев? сомневаюсь.

----------


## VitaliyT

Возможно, с/х община должна строиться как акционерное общество, где у каждой семьи будут свои доли. Распределение будет проходить исходя из нужд семьи и отношения будут выстраиваться как в одной большой семье, но если вдруг кто-то захочет выйти из этой общины, у него должны быть для этого возможности, где он бы смог продать общине свою долю. Конечно, над организационной структурой необходимо всерьез думать, этот проект должен учитывать все материальные аспекты и строиться на основе экономических законов, законов процветания в современных условиях. И уже в этой независимой материальной среде преданные смогут выстраивать взаимоотношения. Это должно быть экономически очень успешным. Только так можно построить успешную общину, на мой взгляд.
Поселение должно иметь свою технику, необходимые сооружения, возможно, даже лесопилку, мини швейный цех и прочее. Безусловно, это требует серьезной подготовки и инвестиций. Учитывая реалии, надо начинать с последнего. Необходимо выстроить план по построению серьезного поселения со школой, дет. садом, мед. частью и прочее, рабочие места, построить грамотно финансовый поток и суметь распределить всё это между преданными. Параллельно можно организовывать юридическое общество, где будут доли и будет накапливаться капитал, где может осуществляться коммерческая деятельность в том числе для реализации этого проекта. Это то направление, в котором реально есть потенциал для всех этих планов по независимой простой жизни, наполненной отношениями с преданными и Кришной.

----------


## Костя

> надо начинать с последнего


Вы мыслите верно, но с последнего начинать не надо,) Подумайте как следует, и почитайте об опыте существующих не вайшнавских общин живущих и пактикующих уже десятилетия, например на сайте экопоселения Ковчег Вы найдете информацию о них и других экопоселенцах, и там сквозной нитью везде идет, что небольшой группой скинулись немного, начали, привлекли народ и пошло дело, и приходят и инвестиции и ресурсы в руки прямо таки с неба падают, но первый шаг делается на пустое место. А то создадим комитет, и несколько комиссий по присмотру за комитетом, придем к выводу о необходимости создания фонда определим ответственных лиц из проверенных людей и будем сидеть дома в квартирах и ездить на работу на машине в кредит.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> уважаемый защитник - вопрос был задан не вам. соблюдайте этикет дискуссии.


ну уж если Вы столь строго блюдёте этикет дискуссии - считайте, что это и моё личное мнение также - что Вы тут прозрачно и совершенно необоснованно намекаете и в мой адрес также - отсылая и меня также к скопищу бесполезных отколовшихся еретиков...

----------


## VitaliyT

Реализации таких планов требует некоторого уровня финансовой грамотности у преданных. Если человек понимает свои финансовые потоки, понимает законы инвестирования, законы денег, он сможет, если на то будет воля Кришны, подняться на определенный уровень благополучия, соответственно независимости и необходимости работать на обычной работе в чисто коммерческих условиях. Как астрология. Но я понимаю, что далеко не каждый сможет пройти этот путь, (как и с астрологией), поэтому нужно тем преданным, которые уже активно идут по этой дороге финансового успеха, или уже прошли большую ее часть, объединиться, создать успешную корпорацию Кришны, куда смогли бы инвестировать обычные преданные на общих юридических условиях и направлять этот поток уже в общину.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Вы мыслите верно, но с последнего начинать не надо,) Подумайте как следует, и почитайте об опыте существующих не вайшнавских общин живущих и пактикующих уже десятилетия, например на сайте экопоселения Ковчег Вы найдете информацию о них и других экопоселенцах, и там сквозной нитью везде идет, что небольшой группой скинулись немного, начали, привлекли народ и пошло дело, и приходят и инвестиции и ресурсы в руки прямо таки с неба падают, но первый шаг делается на пустое место. А то создадим комитет, и несколько комиссий по присмотру за комитетом, придем к выводу о необходимости создания фонда определим ответственных лиц из проверенных людей и будем сидеть дома в квартирах и ездить на работу на машине в кредит.


Действительно надо изучать глубже опыт уже существующий. Но начинать с нуля лично я не готов. У меня есть уже обязательства, которые я должен выполнять, идти на такой риск - получиться или нет я не могу. Но что я действително могу, так это планомерно и целеустремленно идти к этой цели. Ведь дело даже не в том, чтобы жить в эко условиях. Есть и другие цели, а именно, проповедь, поездки во Вриндаван, обучение своих детей. Эти цели требуют не просто уровня выживания, а уровень процветания.

----------


## Костя

> корпорацию Кришны,


Чем ISKCON не устраивает? эти инициативы не должны циркулировать вверх вниз вверх вниз, они должны реализовываться внизу, под надзором святых людей, маленькими надежными кластерами.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Мне кажется что вопрос косвенной проповеди важно рассматривать не сам по себе, что мол если бы не астрология то я бы никогда прасад не попробывал и тд., а с последствиями к которым она приводит. И одно из них такое,что чистота совершенного метода бхакти, имеющего в себе все ответы на все вопросы, и плоды всех йог в данный момент под угрозой, психологи, астрологи и прочие целители очень хорошо себя чуствуют в обществе преданных, они его возглавляют, они им рулят и пользуются. И люди привлекаемые этой проповедью их поддерживают, и куда все это приведет?  к стопам Ачарьев? сомневаюсь.


Речь идет о проповеди для разной аудитории. Та угроза, о которой вы говорите, более актуальна для тех, кто много лет в сознании Кришны, но дальше астрологии не идет. и здесь проблема не в астрологии, а в незрелости преданного, в том что он ленится заниматься прямыми методами бхакти. Чистая преданность очень редка, и в любое время в обществе будут доминировать преданные с примесями кармы и гьяны. Но это их уровень, и надо позволить им находиться на нем, а не форсировать события, поскольку они на правильном пути уже в процессе развития. Не зря Кришна в Бхагавад-гите дает лестницу последовательного развития личности. Если не можешь заниматься чистым преданным служением, занимайся карма-йогой. И человек не уйдет с пути развития, а постепенно будет очищаться. Если кто-то готов заниматься чистым преданным служением, замечательно, но увы таких подавляющее меньшинство. А что делать с остальными? Ага, интересуетесь астрологией? Таким не место в нашем Движении!
Но юкта-вайрагья заключается в том, что мы не отвергаем слепо все подряд, а все задействуем для служения Господу, включая вышеупомянутые отрасли знания. Люди все равно будут ими интересоваться. Так лучше, чтобы они эти знания получали от преданных.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Действительно надо изучать глубже опыт уже существующий. Но начинать с нуля лично я не готов. У меня есть уже обязательства, которые я должен выполнять, идти на такой риск - получиться или нет я не могу. Но что я действително могу, так это планомерно и целеустремленно идти к этой цели. Ведь дело даже не в том, чтобы жить в эко условиях. Есть и другие цели, а именно, проповедь, поездки во Вриндаван, обучение своих детей. Эти цели требуют не просто уровня выживания, а уровень процветания.


Начать могут другие, а Вы вместе с планами дальнейшего развития можете подключиться позднее...

----------


## Костя

> . Есть и другие цели, а именно, проповедь, поездки во Вриндаван, обучение своих детей.


 Достаточно хорошего общества и независимости от системы материалистов. Я мечтаю о совместном труде с хорошими людьми, преданными,гораздо больше чем о поездке во Вриндаван.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Чем ISKCON не устраивает? эти инициативы не должны циркулировать вверх вниз вверх вниз, они должны реализовываться внизу, под надзором святых людей, маленькими надежными кластерами.


ИСККОН часть корпорации Кришны, а не наоборот. Я в это понятие не вкладываю организационную структуру, а вкладываю сюда общину преданных. Поэтому ИСККОН как часть общего тела общины преданных, как ее связующее звено может и должно играть свою значительную роль в этом вопросе.
Да, я с Вами согласен, преданные сами должны реализовывать свою жизнь с благословения святых людей, не надеясь, что кто-то другой всё сделает и мы придем на всё готовое.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Русскоговорящим преданным за границей может быть очень удобно реализовываться на этом форуме: там, где они живут,  в силу языкового барьера у них вряд ли есть такая аудитория, да и субординацию и вайшнавский этикет можно очень легко игнорировать - никто по месту жительства даже не будет в курсе... 
> 
> Dimas, а может быть, вам надо проповедовать и помогать местным жителям, ведь вы наверное знаете ситуацию в том месте, где живете, гораздо лучше, чем в далекой от вас стране - России? Или там вам это языковой барьер не позволяет? Или к иммигрантам там не очень прислушиваются? У меня сложилось впечатление, что вы даже не из России, а из Прибалтики.
> 
> Не очень некрасиво выглядят поучения в адрес российских преданных. Вы для россиян еще не сделали ничего и с таким настроем вряд ли сделаете. Поднимаемые вами темы на этом форуме обсуждались не раз. Быть может, вы думаете, что это ваша миссия: находясь в США, раскрывать глаза россиянам на цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады, переводить их, как то задействовать свое знание русского... Но Шрила Прабхупада был очень практичен - приезжая в разные страны, он интересовался конкретными условиями и ситуацией в стране - и в разных странах давал преданным разные советы. Это наш принцип практичности, здравого смысла. А вы когда последний раз были в России? С чего вы взяли, что российские преданные будут благодарны указаниям в таком тоне практически иностранца, уехавшего из страны (ведь наверное в том числе и потому, что здесь очень непростая жизнь), просто помнящего русских язык, но очевидно очень мало знающего об особенностях жизни в нынешней России? Вы ведь даже не удосужились поизучать форум и понять мнение местных преданных по вашей теме... 
> 
> Есть один американский преданный, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, так вот он, чтобы проповедовать украинцам и россиянам жизнь на земле - наоборот на Украину переехал и купил дом там, чтобы не оставаться просто теоретиком. Видите разницу в подходе? Никто здесь не будет воспринимать всерьез безапелляционные наставления преданных, живущих в далекой стране с абсолютно другой культурой и особенностями жизни.


У меня есть ещё одна версия - американское общество настолько погружено в идеалы современного феминизма-космополитизма-либерализма, что большинство членов ИСККОН в Америке просто не воспринимает проповедь Бхакти Викаши Свами и его последователей, тогда как в России она принимает более одобрительный отклик в виду большего консерватизма значительной части российского общества...

----------


## VitaliyT

> Начать могут другие, а Вы вместе с планами дальнейшего развития можете подключиться позднее...


Да, безусловно. Преданные позитивны.

----------


## VitaliyT

Что касается маленьких надежных кластеров. Вот для развития таких кластеров нам нужна площадка для общения, портал. Вот с этого надо сейчас начинать.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Достаточно хорошего общества и независимости от системы материалистов. Я мечтаю о совместном труде с хорошими людьми, преданными,гораздо больше чем о поездке во Вриндаван.


Да, я тоже об этом мечтаю. Но наши мечты должны иметь четкие планы, средства их реализации и совместных усилий. Что касается Вриндавана, то для очень многих преданных это является неотъемлемой частью их духовной жизни. Поэтому преданные в этой общине не должны быть заперты из-за своей материальной несостоятельности.

----------


## Костя

Эти отрасли знания проявляют себя агрессивно  являясь материалистическим знанием, методы бхакти имеют в себе все что нужно и для очищения,и для процветания, и для чистого служения, а скука которая может возникнуть это проблема тех кто говорит об одном и том же и тех кто их слушает.
Лениться заниматься бхакти? это как аскезу выполнять, интересно. Это чьи концепции, что бхакти надо не ленится заниматься? А анартха ниврити мучительный процесс? Бхакти приходит в жизнь и расцветает как цветок, единственные усилия нужны для того чтобы войти в контакт с атрибутами бхакти, но это самый начальный этап. Представление бхакти как-то чем надо не лениться заниматься это ее конец. Тут идет подмена бхакти на аскезу в отречении, к которой не готов почти никто.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Что касается маленьких надежных кластеров. Вот для развития таких кластеров нам нужна площадка для общения, портал. Вот с этого надо сейчас начинать.


этот Форум - подходящая площадка - можно вообще попросить администрацию сделать здесь отдельный раздел, посвящённый этой теме...

----------


## VitaliyT

Для того чтобы решать вопросы такого уровня, нужно *серьезное плотное долгосрочное взаимодействие всех заинтересованных лиц*. Если Вы сможете организовать это в отдельной ветке, было бы замечательно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Для того чтобы решать вопросы такого уровня, нужно *серьезное плотное долгосрочное взаимодействие всех заинтересованных лиц*. Если Вы сможете организовать это в отдельной ветке, было бы замечательно.


Эту ветку просматривают администраторы и модераторы - Враджендра Кумар прабху и Анируддха прабху - интересно, как они отнесутся к этой идее, просьба к ним высказаться.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Вы меня простите прабху, может у Вас с прошлых жизней вкус к преданному служению, но для меня лично это труд. Мне очень тяжело было вначале повторять 16 кругов ментры, я не могу сказать, что читаю книги Прабхупады запоем, я прилагаю усилия, и я не считаю, что моему бхакти конец, как раз наоборот, я чувствую, что вкус постепенно приходит.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Эти отрасли знания проявляют себя агрессивно  являясь материалистическим знанием, методы бхакти имеют в себе все что нужно и для очищения,и для процветания, и для чистого служения, а скука которая может возникнуть это проблема тех кто говорит об одном и том же и тех кто их слушает.


А я вижу, что наоборот, агрессию проявляют как раз сторонники так называемого чистого бхакти, которые сами то толком Бхагавад-гиту не читали, а позволяют себе критиковать серьезных старших преданных, которые Гиту изучили от корки и до корки, но проповедуя людям неготовым слушать о бхати, используют косвенные методы, чтобы как-то их заинтересовать Ведическим знанием и вызвать довение к нему.

----------


## Костя

> Вы меня простите прабху, может у Вас с прошлых жизней вкус к преданному служению, но для меня лично это труд.


Но труд-то в радость такой. Вот как матери не лень ухаживать за ребенком, хотя и бывает желание отдохнуть. 
PS. Вы меня простите если я резко выразился

----------


## Костя

> сами то толком Бхагавад-гиту не читали


 Куда нам самим, только милостью Гуру.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Вот это точно  :smilies: .

----------


## venkata

> Это не вы писали, это Димас намекал, что те, кто прямо сейчас не переедут в деревни - "бесполезные отколовшиеся еретики".


Меня как раз и интересует,где он в своих текстах употребляет слова "бесполезные отколовшиеся еретики"?может всё таки вы сами придумали эти слова?

----------


## VitaliyT

Для того чтобы серьезно начать обсуждать, нам нужно сформулировать четко, хотя бы кратко, план. Допустим: организация вайшнавского с/х поселения на территории России, с дальнешим расширением общины до наличия там школы для детей, храма. Эта с/х община должна быть экономически эффективна, чтобы преданные не просто выживали, а могли накапливать ресурсы для развития общины и поселения.
Далее надо сделать опрос, сколько людей готовы принять в такой формулировке план, подкорректировать план, улучшить его. Далее начать разрабатывать детальный план.
Далее обсуждать каждый отдельный вопрос, где именно лучше всего организовывать такое поселение, кто что готов для этого сделать, как выстроить эффективно эту деятельность и т.д. и договариваться насчет каждого пункта. Это можно сделать на форуме? Если да, то давайте попробуем.
Нужно вовлечь широкую аудиторию тогда.

----------


## Dimas

Это ваше личное мирское мнение и оно противоречит Шастрам. Шрила Прабхупада, Ачарий этим не занимались и не давали таких указаний. вы уважаемый ничего не знаете о Вайшнавской Философии. 

а *привлекать* нетрадиционными методами могут толь *Квалифицированные* Проповедники - которые способны в какой-то момент сказать - "А теперь Забудьте все эти бесполезные глупости - и придайтесь Кришне"

*Bg 18.66
сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах

Word for word: 
сарва-дхарман — все религии; паритйаджйа — оставив; мам — ко Мне; экам — одному; шаранам — под защиту; враджа — приди; ахам — Я; твам — тебя; сарва — от всех; папебхйах — от последствий грехов; мокшайишйами — избавлю; ма — не; шучах — беспокойся.
Translation: 

Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего.*


а те кто не предаються, то Кршна о таких говорит (вот кто настоящий "экстремист"  :smilies:  как выразилась одна уважаемая Мать)
*

BG 7 Текст 15

на мам душкритино мудхах	прападйанте нарадхамах
майайапахрита-джнана		асурам бхавам ашритах

на - не; мам - Мне; душкритинах - грешники; мудхах - глупцы; прападйанте - предаются; нара-адхамах - последние из людей; майайа - иллюзорной энергией; апахрита - украденное; джнанах - чье знание; асурам - демонической; бхавам - природой; ашритах - обладающие.

	Безнадежные глупцы, самые падшие /последние/ из людей, те, чье знание украдено иллюзией и демоны-безбожники все эти грешники никогда не предаются /предадутся/ Мне.*

это Кршна говорит, не я - вот кто настоящий "экстремист". так что все претензии к Кршне.


и судя по вашему коментарию Кеша вы не понимаете о чем вообще идет речь. смиренно вам рекомендую уважаемый Кеша, 2 раз уже, выбростить всякие глупости из головы -и Изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады  и Слушать Его Лекции под Руководством.






> Нравится это консерваторам или нет, но факт остается фактом: если бы не косвенная проповедь через аюрведу, семейные отношения и вегетарианство, то большинства бы в ИСККОН просто не было. Чтобы увидеть это, достаочно лишь оглянуться вокруг и спросить у преданных, кто через что пришел к бхакти.
> Мне сложно представить человека, которого привлечёт проповедь в стиле:
> Вложение 7405

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Меня как раз и интересует,где он в своих текстах употребляет слова "бесполезные отколовшиеся еретики"?может всё таки вы сами придумали эти слова?


посмотрите пжлста пост № 109 в этой теме, там содержится объяснение...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Далее обсуждать каждый отдельный вопрос, где именно лучше всего организовывать такое поселение, кто что готов для этого сделать, как выстроить эффективно эту деятельность и т.д. и договариваться насчет каждого пункта. Это можно сделать на форуме? Если да, то давайте попробуем.
> Нужно вовлечь широкую аудиторию тогда.


давайте просить об этом администрацию форума...

----------


## venkata

> посмотрите пжлста пост № 109 в этой теме, там содержится объяснение...


 И всё таки вы меня не убедили,уважаемый Махоттсава Гауранга пр.В посте №40 на не корректный вопрос от Вранджендра Кумара пр.о духовном учителе,ученик ответил соответствующим образом,не называя имён.И зачем принимать на себя его слова,если это к вам не относится? и извращать их смысл до неузнаваемости?

----------


## venkata

> Для того чтобы серьезно начать обсуждать, нам нужно сформулировать четко, хотя бы кратко, план. Допустим: организация вайшнавского с/х поселения на территории России, с дальнешим расширением общины до наличия там школы для детей, храма. Эта с/х община должна быть экономически эффективна, чтобы преданные не просто выживали, а могли накапливать ресурсы для развития общины и поселения.
> Далее надо сделать опрос, сколько людей готовы принять в такой формулировке план, подкорректировать план, улучшить его. Далее начать разрабатывать детальный план.
> Далее обсуждать каждый отдельный вопрос, где именно лучше всего организовывать такое поселение, кто что готов для этого сделать, как выстроить эффективно эту деятельность и т.д. и договариваться насчет каждого пункта. Это можно сделать на форуме? Если да, то давайте попробуем.
> Нужно вовлечь широкую аудиторию тогда.


 Я очень рад,Виталий,что у вас есть энтузиазм в вопросе построения сельхозобщины!Но мне думается,форум,это не то место,где вы сможете наладить отношения и построить чёткий план развития общины.Это всё игры ума.Каждая община,это как живой организм.Поскольку он состоит из отдельных индивидуальных личностей,то и общины будут разные,с разными принципами и устройством.Главное,что бы цель была одна,а её не надо придумывать,её дал нам Шрила Прабхупада.
 Я видел много разных концепций на бумаге,но когда дело доходило до практики,то всё выглядело совсем не так.
 Удачи вам в ваших начинаниях!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> И всё таки вы меня не убедили,уважаемый Махоттсава Гауранга пр.В посте №40 на не корректный вопрос от Вранджендра Кумара пр.о духовном учителе,ученик ответил соответствующим образом,не называя имён.


Dimas отвечал ВКП, цитируя его конкретный вопрос об успешных проектах его гуру... посмотрите соответствующее сообщение его, где он цитирует Чайтанья-чаритамриту... В чём некорректность такого вопроса? Я ставлю себя в его позицию - не вижу ничего оскорбительного - например, я могу сказать о проектах своего гуру, что здесь зазорного? Даже если таких проектов нет - это ещё не дисквалифицирует гуру - в конце концов может подобные проекты будут сделаны в будущем...
А в ответ на конкретный вопрос последовала цитата, упоминавшая отколовшихся и бесполезных... в этом я действительно вижу некорректность - вместо ответа на конкретно поставленный вопрос последовало пусть и косвенно - но оскорбительное обвинение собеседников просто основанное ни на чём... Где здесь следование вайшнавскому этикету? Бхакти Викаша Свами вроде не призывает к его нарушению - скорее наоборот...




> И зачем принимать на себя его слова, если это к вам не относится? и извращать их смысл до неузнаваемости?


во-первых, я разделяю точку зрения Враджендра Кумара прабху по этому вопросу, во-вторых мой собеседник просто сославшись на правила этикета вежливо пожелал мне замолчать и выпасть из дискуссии - но его заявления безадресны и определённо оскорбительны, безотносительно конкретных личностей...

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Далее обсуждать каждый отдельный вопрос, где именно лучше всего организовывать такое поселение


Да такой раздел необходим. Часто спрашивают, даже здесь как зашла эта тема: Где успешные хозяйства? Где они вообще?  Хотел дать ссылку, но не нашел подходящего варианта. Ссылку хотя бы с адресами и координатами, может в закрытом разделе с небольшой презентацией и состоянием дел. А такие поселения и места проживания уже есть, как совместные так и единоличные. Можно новое не организовывать, а начать сотрудничество с уже существующими. Они есть и  под Москвой, Московской области, и под Ростовом, под Волгоградом и на юге России и на Алтае, под Тольятти, в Татарстане, на Укранине и в Белоруссии и т.д. Они особо не афишируются, надо поднапрячься и целенаправленно поинтересоваться, чтобы их найти.

----------


## алик



----------


## VitaliyT

> Я очень рад,Виталий,что у вас есть энтузиазм в вопросе построения сельхозобщины!Но мне думается,форум,это не то место,где вы сможете наладить отношения и построить чёткий план развития общины.Это всё игры ума.Каждая община,это как живой организм.Поскольку он состоит из отдельных индивидуальных личностей,то и общины будут разные,с разными принципами и устройством.Главное,что бы цель была одна,а её не надо придумывать,её дал нам Шрила Прабхупада.
>  Я видел много разных концепций на бумаге,но когда дело доходило до практики,то всё выглядело совсем не так.
>  Удачи вам в ваших начинаниях!


Я с Вами согласен, что очень важно общаться, находить контакт, и так можно взаимодействовать и в будущем, в том числе строить с/х общину. 
Да, Вы правы, у нас есть общая цель, у нас есть объединяющая мировоззренческая платформа.

Успехов Вам!

----------


## venkata

http://www.kukuika.ru/

----------


## VitaliyT

http://bhumy.com/new-events/
Вот будет фестиваль. Можно будет съездить.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шрила Прабхупада дал людям планеты Земля стратегический план в будущем развивать жизнь на земле.Уважаемые участники дискуссии (те,кто усмотрел в этом что-то странное) стали писать жалобы на то,что они не готовы и т.д как будто из собираются раскулачивать))). Речь об аграрном будущем ПЛАНЕТЫ! Постарайтесь раздвинуть свое сознание! Понятное дело,что это не получится,может быть,и в ближайшие 100 лет,а может и получится.Главное,что людям надо говорить об этом.Вот о чем данная тема.И никто не покушается на обустроенность отдельных участников диспута.
 И создание общин это-не какой-то десант из отряда добровольцев.Это-СТРАТЕГИЯ жизни на земле,данная АЧАРЬЕЙ для всех людей.Кто-то из гуру развивает Бхакти-врикши,кто-то еще что-то.Почему не может быть того,кто объясняет преимущества жизни на земле?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Комментарии интересные..............

Можно создавать свои экопоселения или заселять заброшенные деревни, как многие уже делают.

А города через пару лет загнутся - это очевидно всем умным людям.

Кто будет кормить всю эту массу﻿ городских жителей, которые не обеспечивают себя продовольствием, не несут ответственность за свою жизнь и непонятно чем занимаются на своих "работах".

Такая безмятежность городской жизни при полном уничтожении села долго продолжатся не может.

Деревня Кукуйка

http://www.kukuika.ru/videos/osvoeni...uika-2011.html

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего.


Шри Кришна это произнес только в самом конце Бхагавад-гиты. А до этого Он рассказывал о разных путях, причем некоторые из них мы бы сейчас назвали "косвенными".

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А я в 90-е годы с преданными познакомился. Даже пару кругов джапы прочитал и неделю был вегетарианцем  :smilies:  Только абсолютно не понял, зачем мне всё это. То, что втолковывали мне тогда преданные, ну никак не пересекалось с моими интересами в жизни. Были бы тогда лекции Аударьи Дхамы прабху - они бы точно меня заинтересовали. А так - ничего не понятно и просто скучно. В итоге оставил всё это на 11 лет, за которые немало дров наломал...
Из сообщений *Dimas* я понял, что ИСККОН вообще создавался не для таких негодяев, как я. Ну и ладно, что ж делать  :smilies:  Всё равно уже не выгоните  :smilies:

----------


## Кеша

> Эти отрасли знания проявляют себя агрессивно  являясь материалистическим знанием


А я бы сказал, что современная консервативная проповедь проявляет себя агрессивно при попытке передать духовное знание.
"Казнить, нельзя помиловать. Все остальные - в сад."

Вообще, вы рассуждаете в теории. Попробуйте вокруг себя хоть одного человека в гуне страсти (я уж не говорю о тама-гуне!) привлечь сразу преданным служением.
Не просто порассуждайте на эту тему, а попробуйте на практике. Начните с друзей и знакомых. Основная масса при таком подходе шарахаться будет просто.
К сожалению, факт состоит в том, что пока человек не поднимется до уровня благости хотя бы на некоторое непродолжительно время, то его не привлечь служением.

С моей стороны, консерваторы не должны рубить сплеча, отвергая альтернативную проповедь, а скорее "держать руку на её пульсе", т.е. контролировать, чтобы не было именно перегибов. Следить, чтобы суть традиции не терялась. 

Лекторов должно быть много: и консервативных, и либеральных.
Но факт состоит в том, что большинство привлеченных пришли именно через либеральные методы. А вот через грубые современные консервативные - единицы (лично я таких вообще не знаю, может, у вас другой опыт).

Никто же не запрещает консерваторам проповедовать традиционно, но в рамках приличий (без оскорблений в стиле "все материалисты - дураки, безмозглые бараны и т.д.")

Если перекрыть либеральный канал, то останется, образно говоря, пара человек с консервативными взглядами. И как долго проживёт такое общество, неизвестно.

----------


## VitaliyT

Не нужно крайностей. Но, очень важно при проповеди "сознания Кришны" сразу же говорить про маха-мантру, про Бхагавад-Гиту, таким образом, мы говорим о Кришне фактически прямо. Это минимум, на мой взгляд. Всё остальное уже зависит от квалификации. И то, говорить это стоит только тогда, когда есть реальные шансы, что это примется этим человеком сейчас хотя бы в какой-то степени.
Если проповедь носит характер общечеловеческий, про здоровое питание, психологию и прочее, то тогда это уже не проповедь "сознания Кришны". Это подступы к ней, поэтому это нельзя ставить в один ряд проповедью Бхагавад-Гиты как она есть. Таким образом мы отделим мух от котлет.
Дело иногда даже не в том, что мы говорим, а как. Поэтому слишком издалека заходить не всегда правильно. 
Так как всего не напишешь, всех правил не запомнишь, это бессмысленно. Надо стремиться выходить на платформу разума. И это всё расставит само по себе на места. Это главное, это должно стать сутью в проповеди, а не какие-то умственные предпочтения.

Вообще, не смотря на резкость и даже грубость со стороны некоторых участников, я бы не стал отметать с такой резвостью всё что говорит собеседник. Во всём есть здравый смысл. Преданные позитивны, они берут этот здравый смысл и вычленяют его из всего общего и на этом строят свое сотрудничество.

Когда мы оцениваем те или иные способы проповеди, мы оцениваем *действия, которые в свою очередь вытекают из мышления, которое формируется очень сложно и меняется крайне тяжело. В некоторых случаях вообще не меняется.* Поэтому Прабхупада дал так много направлений. Но общим для всех является выход на платформу разума. И там уже найти общий язык намного проще.

P.s. В проповеди решающую роль играет доверие к проповеднику. Поэтому это доверие может зарабатываться по разному. Различными сидхами, успешностью в различных областях и т.д. На этом также может строиться косвенная проповедь. Прямая проповедь может строиться на очень сильной вере самого проповедника, высочайшей разумности проповедника, умении исцелять и входить сразу же в доверие и т.д.

*Преданный позитивен. Это начало начал.*

----------


## Кеша

> а *привлекать* нетрадиционными методами могут толь *Квалифицированные* Проповедники - которые способны в какой-то момент сказать - "А теперь Забудьте все эти бесполезные глупости - и придайтесь Кришне".


Вот это точно. Косвенная проповедь требует б*о*льшей квалификации.




> и судя по вашему коментарию Кеша вы не понимаете о чем вообще идет речь. смиренно вам рекомендую уважаемый Кеша, 2 раз уже, выбростить всякие глупости из головы -и Изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады  и Слушать Его Лекции под Руководством.


Не стоит тыкать носом других людей в то, о чем у вас нет чёткого представления. Изучаю я книги или нет, а так же под чьим руководством, вам неизвестно.
Что-то рекомендовать кому-то лично, а уж тем более публично давать оценку уровню человека, вы должны только тогда, когда этот человек принимает вас духовным учителем, авторитетом. Очень жаль, что эти указания вы сами для себя, видимо, не до конца уяснили.

Если вы считаете себя достаточно квалифицированным, чтобы мне что-то рекомендовать, то тогда попрошу вас, Dimas, не игнорировать вопросы в свой адрес, на которые вам не хочется отвечать, а просвятить меня. 
Например, вы так и не дали ответ, где в шастрах разрешалось Шриле Прабхупаде пересекать океан?

----------


## VitaliyT

Когда у нас нет сил говорить прямо, мы не верим что нас примут, поверят, то это с одной стороны, когда у нас есть разум и мы это понимаем, это замечательно тоже.
Когда мы хотим убежать в деревню от материальных проблем, думая, что это облегчит наше существование, то это не решение, когда мы поднимаемся до уровня саттвы, до уровня благополучия, чтобы жить в деревне, да еще и сумели жить с преданными в гармонии, то это другое.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

ССовременный мир сгорает в огне материализма.А это ,согласитесь-форс мажорные оостоятельства.И если в горящем доме кого-то надо спасти(а он в силу своей тупости не понимает ситуации),то можно и пинками вытолкать,потом только спасибо скажет.Поэтому дух Шрилы Прабхупады именно в такой проповеди.А те,кто либералами себя называет,они по худу денег хотят срубить,не особо огорчая свою клиентуру.А как заработаешь если скажешь,что если ты не с Кришной,то ты-негодяй.Никак.Вот и лоббируют свои корыстные интересы.Иначе за счет чего (кого) им жить?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Когда мы хотим убежать в деревню от материальных проблем, думая, что это облегчит наше существование, то это не решение, когда мы поднимаемся до уровня саттвы, до уровня благополучия, чтобы жить в деревне, да еще и сумели жить с преданными в гармонии, то это другое.


В деревне надо служить,а не просто жить и наслаждаться.Деревня это-благость,это-подпитка для того чтобы проповедовать (и в городе).В городе же это отнимает очень много сил и времени,постоянная борьба за выживание.

----------


## VitaliyT

Да, возможно, есть и такие. Есть такие, которые искренне верят в Кришну и хотят помочь другим в силу своих возможностей. Материальный мир для дживы всегда форсмажорен, как для морской черепахи только что вылупившейся из яйца на суше, она стремится домой, в море, хотя еще и не была там в полном смысле этого слова. Если на подступах к морю будет стоять такой резвый морячек, который будет кричать ползи скорей в море, там твое счастье, при этом пугая ее, то она может поползти в другом направлении. Поэтому паника не должна охватывать слабые умы, в них надо воспитывать разум. Это путь, который реально даст плоды, сочные и спелые.

----------


## VitaliyT

> В деревне надо служить,а не просто жить и наслаждаться.


Служить надо везде, в первую очередь в своем сердце.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А те,кто либералами себя называет,они по худу денег хотят срубить,не особо огорчая свою клиентуру.


Вы не погорячились, вот так всех под одну гребёнку?

Дух Шрилы Прабхупады не в том, чтобы оскорблять. Шрила Прабхупада Любил в первую очередь, а в ваших словах нет Любви((

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Да, возможно, есть и такие. Есть такие, которые искренне верят в Кришну и хотят помочь другим в силу своих возможностей. Материальный мир для дживы всегда форсмажорен, как для морской черепахи только что вылупившейся из яйца на суше, она стремиться домой, в море, хотя еще и не была там в полном смысле этого слова. Поэтому паника не должна охватывать слабые умы, в них надо воспитывать разум. Это путь, который реально даст плоды, сочные и спелые.


Вся проповедь Шрилы Прабхупады это-вызов майе.О каком лебирализме может идти речь?!!!В этом-сам дух Шрилы прабхупады.До него многие отправлялись на запад.но.............видимо они много заигрывали перед своей аудиторией.вот и возвращались ни с чем.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вы не погорячились, вот так всех под одну гребёнку?
> 
> Дух Шрилы Прабхупады не в том, чтобы оскорблять. Шрила Прабхупада Любил в первую очередь, а в ваших словах нет Любви((


Пока нет-да.........но если мы передаем слова совершенного Шрилы Прабхупады,то это и есть МИССИЯ.
Раньше тоже коробили слова Шрилы Прабхупады.Теперь же слушаю только его (в основном).Так что о процессе говорю изнутри.

----------


## VitaliyT

Главная миссия Шрилы Прабхупады не в том, чтобы мы бегали и повторяли его слова как попугаи, а в том, чтобы каждый из нас обрел любовь...

----------


## VitaliyT

> Вся проповедь Шрилы Прабхупады это-вызов майе.О каком лебирализме может идти речь?!!!В этом-сам дух Шрилы прабхупады.До него многие отправлялись на запад.но.............видимо они много заигрывали перед своей аудиторией.вот и возвращались ни с чем.


Они просто не обладали санкцией от Кришны.

----------


## VitaliyT

Фанатизм в проповеди не что иное как проявление ложного эго, когда проповедник видит *всего* себя в этой деятельности, в этом теле.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> А те,кто либералами себя называет,они по худу денег хотят срубить,не особо огорчая свою клиентуру.А как заработаешь если скажешь,что если ты не с Кришной,то ты-негодяй.Никак.Вот и лоббируют свои корыстные интересы.Иначе за счет чего (кого) им жить?


Деньги можно зарабатывать и без Кришны. Если у человека такая цель, это называется не проповедь а по-другому. Зачем такому бизнесмену заморачиваться  и вести кого-то к Кришне? Есть много кармических специалистов в разных отраслях знания. Не надо путать их с преданными. Если человек хочет проповедовать, используя свои знания в разных сферах, здесь ничего плохого нет.
А насчет того, что можно кого-то пинками вытолкать, так такая "неблагодарная" личность может и сдачи дать. и неизвестно, кто окажется сильнее.
И кроме того, насильно в духовный мир не затащишь, насильно мил не будешь. Человек должен созреть, и помогает это сделать постепенно вот эта так называемая косвенная проповедь.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> В Сингапуре ИСККОН запрещен именно из-за такой прямолинейной неграмотной проповеди.


Лучше в подполье,но правду говорить чем заискивать перед демонами.Они кровь из людей сосут,уничтожая целые нации,отравляя жизнь рабским трудом и отравленными продуктами.а вот нам видители им дифирамбы надо петь?
Вы вообще слышали о 4х врагах,убив которых не нарабатывается карма? Отравители,поджигатели,воры.
В Москве сюсюкались с руководством города и вконце концов те просто послали преданных куда подальше.

----------


## VitaliyT

Есть такой вопрос  вопрос коммерциализации проповеди. И это вопрос, который требует решения. А решение заключается в том, чтобы показать эффективность качественной проповеди без коммерческой подоплёки. Но не критикой. Критика бесполезна, разрушительна.
Вы не сравнивайте 70-е  в америке, 90-е в России и то положение дел, которые есть сейчас. Это время требует особой умелости, зрелости, разумности, веры, чтобы проповедовать достойно, качественно.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Лучше в подполье,но правду говорить чем заискивать перед демонами.


Правду тоже надо уметь говорить. Не всегда надо рубить с плеча.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Главная миссия Шрилы Прабхупады не в том, чтобы мы бегали и повторяли его слова как попугаи, а в том, чтобы каждый из нас обрел любовь...


Все вначале как попугаи мантру повторяют.Что,нет?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Есть такой вопрос  вопрос коммерциализации проповеди. И это вопрос, который требует решения. А решение заключается в том, чтобы показать эффективность качественной проповеди без коммерческой подоплёки. Но не критикой. Критика бесполезна, разрушительна.
> Вы не сравнивайте 70-е  в америке, 90-е в России и то положение дел, которые есть сейчас. Это время требует особой умелости, зрелости, разумности, веры, чтобы проповедовать достойно, качественно.


Кришна сказал Арджуне-Я уже все решил за тебя,теперь только твое решение.участвовать в битве ,или нет .О каких решения Вы говорите? Это иллюзия!Я решу,я все учту,я подумаю.
Шрила Прабхупада открытым тектом говорит,что если вы спрашиваете кого-то,признает ли он Кришну и получаете ответ-нет,то так и говорите ему-Вы негодяй.Либерализмом занимается в основном администрация,которая боится потерять насиженное место.Вот и свели все движение(по духу) к уровню "Психологии 3го тясячелетия".Вот эта сторона дела ооооочень поддерживается,потому что там и деньги и паства.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Все вначале как попугаи мантру повторяют.Что,нет?


Мантра, это мантра. Проповедь - это обращение к другому человеку, общение, которое подразумевает слушание, умение быть услышанным.
Но и мантру если дают как просто повторялку "для начала", то она будет повторяться как повторялка, если же сразу же говорится о смысле этой мантры, то это другое. В этом огромный плюс как раз прямой проповеди. И это очень важно.

----------


## Кеша

> ССовременный мир сгорает в огне материализма.А это ,согласитесь-форс мажорные оостоятельства.И если в горящем доме кого-то надо спасти(а он в силу своей тупости не понимает ситуации),то можно и пинками вытолкать,потом только спасибо скажет.Поэтому дух Шрилы Прабхупады именно в такой проповеди.А те,кто либералами себя называет,они по худу денег хотят срубить,не особо огорчая свою клиентуру.А как заработаешь если скажешь,что если ты не с Кришной,то ты-негодяй.Никак.Вот и лоббируют свои корыстные интересы.Иначе за счет чего (кого) им жить?


А вы не поделитесь, пожалуйста, практическими советами по поводу того, как "пинками вытолкать", чтобы "потом спасибо сказали"? К батарее их пристёгивать что ли? И часто потом спасибо говорят?
Я так понимаю, у вас есть опыт привлечения к СК грубых материалистов бескомпромиссной проповедью? Если так, то поделитесь, пожалуйста, своим опытом и озвучьте статистику привлеченных, чтобы знать, на что можно рассчитывать.
Спрашиваю без бередергивания, поверьте. Хочется услышать от консерваторов не просто декларации, а реальные практические советы\рекомендации\опыт.

К сожалению, консерваторы на любой вопрос про то, как это реализовать на практике, всегда сразу размахивают духом и книгами Шрилы Прабхупады? Это что, какой-то особенный сепаратистский вопрос что ли? 
Можно сколько угодно рассказывать, что привлекаемые косвенной проповедью контингент не того качества, но что-то других потоков пока не наблюдается, увы.

А по поводу денег... Интересно, кого вы имеете в виду? У того же Аударья Дхама прабху, например, все лекции в свободном доступе в интернете всегда размещаются бесплатно. И уверен, что 99% слушающих его лекции не едут сразу к нему лечиться в платный центр.
Каждый зарабатывает деньги тем, к чему есть способности, т.к. нужно себя как-то поддерживать. 
По поводу Аударья Дхама прабху... я разговаривал с одним из его близких людей, который заверил меня в том, что на деньги, получаемые его центром, они строят храм, который, как мне сказали, "уже под крышу построен".
Я три года слушал его лекции бесплатно и ни копейки до сих пор не заплатил.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И если в горящем доме кого-то надо спасти(а он в силу своей тупости не понимает ситуации),то можно и пинками вытолкать,потом только спасибо скажет.Поэтому дух Шрилы Прабхупады именно в такой проповеди.


*Бхагавад Гита 17.15

Aскеза речи состоит в том, чтобы говорить людям слова правдивые, приятные, направленные на благо и не вызывающие у людей беспокойств, а также регулярно изучать ведические писания.*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: *Своими словами нельзя причинять беспокойства другим*. Разумеется, *учитель*, разговаривая с учениками и обучая их, должен говорить правду, но, обращаясь к другим, тем, кто не являются его учениками, он должен говорить так, чтобы своими словами не вызывать в их умах беспокойство. В этом состоит аскеза речи. Кроме того, мы не должны говорить о пустяках. Те, кто занимается духовной практикой, говорят лишь то, что подкреплено авторитетом священных писаний. Чтобы подтвердить сказанное, нужно всегда цитировать писания. *Вместе с тем наша речь должна ласкать слух. Используя таким образом свою речь, человек сам получает высшее благо и возвышает других*. 
В нашем распоряжении огромное количество ведических произведений, и их нужно изучать. Все это составляет аскезу для речи.




> А это разве не слова Шрилы Прабхупады? 
> Где в своих книгах он говорит нам проповедовать грубо?

----------


## VitaliyT

> Кришна сказал Арджуне-Я уже все решил за тебя,теперь только твое решение.участвовать в битве ,или нет .О каких решения Вы говорите? Это иллюзия!Я решу,я все учту,я подумаю.
> Шрила Прабхупада открытым тектом говорит,что если вы спрашиваете кого-то,признает ли он Кришну и получаете ответ-нет,то так и говорите ему-Вы негодяй.Либерализмом занимается в основном администрация,которая боится потерять насиженное место.Вот и свели все движение(по духу) к уровню "Психологии 3го тясячелетия".Вот эта сторона дела ооооочень поддерживается,потому что там и деньги и паства.


Да, это тоже замечательно на самом деле, в этих словах из уст Шрилы Прабхупады есть изюминка.  :smilies: 

Успехов Вам в проповеди!!!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А вы не поделитесь, пожалуйста, практическими советами по поводу того, как "пинками вытолкать", чтобы "потом спасибо сказали"? К батарее их пристёгивать что ли? И часто потом спасибо говорят?
> Я так понимаю, у вас есть опыт привлечения к СК грубых материалистов бескомпромиссной проповедью? Если так, то поделитесь, пожалуйста, своим опытом и озвучьте статистику привлеченных, чтобы знать, на что можно рассчитывать.
> Спрашиваю без бередергивания, поверьте. Хочется услышать от консерваторов не просто декларации, а реальные практические советы\рекомендации\опыт.
> 
> К сожалению, консерваторы на любой вопрос про то, как это реализовать на практике, всегда сразу размахивают духом и книгами Шрилы Прабхупады? Это что, какой-то особенный сепаратистский вопрос что ли? 
> Можно сколько угодно рассказывать, что привлекаемые косвенной проповедью контингент не того качества, но что-то других потоков пока не наблюдается, увы.
> 
> А по поводу денег... Интересно, кого вы имеете в виду? У того же Аударья Дхама прабху, например, все лекции в свободном доступе в интернете всегда размещаются бесплатно. И уверен, что 99% слушающих его лекции не едут сразу к нему лечиться в платный центр.
> Каждый зарабатывает деньги тем, к чему есть способности, т.к. нужно себя как-то поддерживать. 
> ...


Имею опыт.В скайпе устраиваю конференции (лет 6 уже) и бывает.что говорю открытым текстом.что ты батенька негодяй.Вернее не я,так Кришна говорит в БГ.И знаете,некоторые обижаются,а некоторые принимают процесс.
С АДПр сейчас комиссия разбирается.состоящая из преданных во главе с Ачьютатмой прабху.Давайте дождемся результатов?

----------


## Кеша

> Шрила Прабхупада открытым тектом говорит,что если вы спрашиваете кого-то,признает ли он Кришну и получаете ответ-нет,то так и говорите ему-Вы негодяй.


Чтобы так говорить, нужно обладать высокой квалификацией и *духовным уровнем*, тогда собеседник не обидется, даже если и не примет ваши слова.
Не забываете ли вы о том, что в таких словах должна быть любовь?
Да, Прабхупада так говорил, но он делал это с любовью, с некоторым снисхождением: как любящий отец, наказывающий неразумных детей.
Почему-то не чувствуется любви в словах консерваторов...

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Да, это тоже замечательно на самом деле, в этих словах из уст Шрилы Прабхупады есть изюминка. 
> 
> Успехов Вам в проповеди!!!


Нам))) Благодарю!!!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Чтобы так говорить, нужно обладать высокой квалификацией и *духовным уровнем*, тогда собеседник не обидется, даже если и не примет ваши слова.
> Не забываете ли вы о том, что в таких словах должна быть любовь?
> Да, Прабхупада так говорил, но он делал это с любовью, с некоторым снисхождением: как любящий отец, наказывающий неразумных детей.
> Почему-то не чувствуется любви в словах консерваторов...


Чувства очищать надо,дорогой))) Передавая слова святого мы тем самым и сами очищаемся.Если вот Вы-почтальон,например.А в письме,например.написано.....такой-то такой-то ВЫ-НЕГОДЯЙ.Что Вы скажете? Я не понесу такое письмо? Будете сидеть и размышлять.какой Вы либерал или консерватор?Вы просто останетесь никчемным почтальоном, по сути-негодяем,Вы не выполняете свои обязанности,как почтальона. Много мним о себе.....мы все просто-почтальоны в этом процессе.Вот и вся философия.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Кришна сказал Арджуне-Я уже все решил за тебя,теперь только твое решение.участвовать в битве ,или нет .О каких решения Вы говорите? Это иллюзия!Я решу,я все учту,я подумаю.


Кришна сказал Арджуне: "Я все тебе рассказал, а теперь решай сам!"



> Либерализмом занимается в основном администрация,которая боится потерять насиженное место.Вот и свели все движение(по духу) к уровню "Психологии 3го тясячелетия".Вот эта сторона дела ооооочень поддерживается,*потому что там и деньги и паства.*


А у Вас понятно ни того ни другого, вот Вы и завидуете.

Кстати на той самой "Психологии 3000" сама Марина Таргакова сказала такие слова, вся эта психология - ерунда, она нужна была только для того, чтобы вы оказались здесь и начали мантру повторять". И кто кого спас из горящего дома? Тот, кто реально дал почувствовать вкус маха-мантры, или тот кто всех назвал негодяями и ушел, хлопнув дверью, а теперь критикует более удачливых собратьев? Зависть - очень плохое чувство, перестаньте культивировать его, а то негодяем придется назвать Вас. При всем уважении к Вашим заслугам.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Нам))) Благодарю!!!


Да, нам. Спасибо)

----------


## VitaliyT

В "психологии 3-го тысячелетия" есть фундаментальная ошибка.  Они сами это понимают мне кажется уже. Но это не отметает их искренности и честности насколько это возможно для каждого.
Поэтому не надо резкости ни с какой стороны, надо просто системно вкрыть это ошибки, решать, и идти дальше.

----------


## Светлана )

> В "психологии 3-го тысячелетия" есть фундаментальная ошибка.


Поконкретнее напишите, пожалуйста! Чтобы можно было учесть всем.

----------


## Кеша

> Имею опыт.В скайпе устраиваю конференции (лет 6 уже) и бывает.что говорю открытым текстом.что ты батенька негодяй.Вернее не я,так Кришна говорит в БГ.И знаете,некоторые обижаются,а некоторые принимают процесс.


Да, читал в какой-то из тем, где вы про это писали. 
Но я задал вопрос не для того, чтобы вас как-то проверить, а для того, чтобы попросить вас поделиться опытом.
Хочется больше конкретики. Вы за 6 лет, наверное, проводили какой-то анализ, статистику хоть небольшую, наверное...
Интересны результаты такой проповеди, рекомендации, обсуждение каких-то тонкостей, советы.
Консерваторам нужно понять, что большинство так называемых либералов не против консервативных идей, просто не хватает описания практического опыта, освещенного консерваторами. С моей точки зрения, либералы устали просто слушать декларацию требований без практических рекомендаций.
На своём примере: если я увижу, что моя консервативная проповедь среди знакомых больше заинтересовывает людей, чем моя же либеральная, то я с радостью перейду на категоричные заявления. К сожалению, пока вижу обратное, а консерваторы помочь опытом своим не спешат.




> С АДПр сейчас комиссия разбирается.состоящая из преданных во главе с Ачьютатмой прабху.Давайте дождемся результатов?


Да не вопрос  :smilies:  Тем не менее, факт моей неоплаты лекций в течение нескольких лет, а так же опыт моих знакомых, бесплатно слушающих АДП и лекторов 3000 тысячелетия, комиссии не изменить  :smilies:

----------


## VitaliyT

Ошибка в понимании цели и средствах ее достижения.
Развлечение - это хорошо, но это не приближает нас к истине. Нужна серьезность, глубокая серьезность. До этого вообще надо расти и расти, всем наверно. Но в подходе вот в этом, психология и прочее - желание объять умом необъятное.. Нет полного понимания пока некоторых вопросов. Проповедь всегда должна быть качественной. Иначе это всегда дискредитирует само течение. Качество заключается не в том, чтобы говорить красиво на уровне ума, а в том, чтобы понимать как тебя слышат, что они слышат, и что будет дальше из всего этого.
*Проповедь должна затрагивать сердца, но не умы. Вот в чем суть.*
*Умом ум не покорить.*

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

По поводу того, что Прабхупада мог себе позволить использовать резкие выражения, нужно вспомнить, что ему все-таки было за семьдесят, и подавляющее большинство из его аудитории годилось ему или в дети или во внуки, а когда отец ругает детей, дети не обижаются.
Но если проповедник не достиг такого почтенного возраста, он должен быть максимально вежлив и почтителен.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Кришна сказал Арджуне: "Я все тебе рассказал, а теперь решай сам!"
> 
> А у Вас понятно ни того ни другого, вот Вы и завидуете.
> 
> Кстати на той самой "Психологии 3000" сама Марина Таргакова сказала такие слова, вся эта психология - ерунда, она нужна была только для того, чтобы вы оказались здесь и начали мантру повторять". И кто кого спас из горящего дома? Тот, кто реально дал почувствовать вкус маха-мантры, или тот кто всех назвал негодяями и ушел, хлопнув дверью, а теперь критикует более удачливых собратьев? Зависть - очень плохое чувство, перестаньте культивировать его, а то негодяем придется назвать Вас. При всем уважении к Вашим заслугам.


Мы говорим здесь об ИСККОНЕ,как О теле.....ТЕЛЕ Шрилы Прабхупады!!!!!!! Вам понятна эта мысль? Не о теле Таргаковой,или еще кого-то там.Если кто-то изобретает свой,что называется стиль,проповеди......СТИЛЬ......понимаете? В этом уже не Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Кеша

> Чувства очищать надо,дорогой))) Передавая слова святого мы тем самым и сами очищаемся.Если вот Вы-почтальон,например.А в письме,например.написано.....такой-то такой-то ВЫ-НЕГОДЯЙ.Что Вы скажете? Я не понесу такое письмо? Будете сидеть и размышлять.какой Вы либерал или консерватор?Вы просто останетесь никчемным почтальоном, по сути-негодяем,Вы не выполняете свои обязанности,как почтальона. Много мним о себе.....мы все просто-почтальоны в этом процессе.Вот и вся философия.


Да, именно поэтому я дам лекцию Прабхупады в оригинале со словом "негодяй", но не буду пользоваться этим словом самостоятельно. Не забываете ли вы, что почтальон - тоже отдельная личность, а не простая машина, передающая письма? Поэтому у почтальона остается выбор: отдать письмо с оскорблением молча\учтиво или в довесок оскорбить самому. 
Лично я не считаю себя квалифицированным, чтобы пользоваться такими словами, т.к. не чувствую в себе достаточного количества любви к окружающим, необходимой для такой проповеди.
Исходя из вашей логики, вся парампара должна проповедовать в едином стиле.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *VitaliyT* В "психологии 3-го тысячелетия" есть фундаментальная ошибка. Они сами это понимают мне кажется уже. Но это не отметает их искренности и честности насколько это возможно для каждого


Разве эти психологи заявляют, что занимаются проповедью Миссии? на сколько я знаю, это просто их работа.
Каждый вайшнав где-то работает, что же надо эту работу рассматривать через призму духовной проповеди?

----------


## Кеша

> В "психологии 3-го тысячелетия" есть фундаментальная ошибка.  Они сами это понимают мне кажется уже. Но это не отметает их искренности и честности насколько это возможно для каждого.
> Поэтому не надо резкости ни с какой стороны, надо просто системно вкрыть это ошибки, решать, и идти дальше.


Судите по плодам. Т.е. по результатам. В настоящий момент результаты не в пользу консервативной проповеди.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> По поводу того, что Прабхупада мог себе позволить использовать резкие выражения, нужно вспомнить, что ему все-таки было за семьдесят, и подавляющее большинство из его аудитории годилось ему или в дети или во внуки, а когда отец ругает детей, дети не обижаются.
> Но если проповедник не достиг такого почтенного возраста, он должен быть максимально вежлив и почтителен.


Иисусу надо было  бы,по Вашему,еще бы лет ,этак, 40 подождать))) И представьте,что Иисус стал бы говорить торгующим в храме....ну ребятки,давайте по-хорошему,не торгуйте тут,я вас прошу))) НЕТ......а что он делал? Сами знаете))) Миссия таких личностей всегда-экстрим,шоковая терапия.В этом их дух и СИЛА.
Мир гибнет буквально на глазах,уже надо электро-шок применять,что,собственно и принес Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## VitaliyT

Когда я говорю, про жизнь людей как свиней, я говорю, что Я раньше был как животное, что Я был таким. Эффект такой же, но это мягко звучит, и это сильно действует.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Ошибка в понимании цели и средствах ее достижения.
> Развлечение - это хорошо, но это не приближает нас к истине. Нужна серьезность, глубокая серьезность. До этого вообще надо расти и расти, всем наверно. Но в подходе вот в этом, психология и прочее - желание объять умом необъятное.. Нет полного понимания пока некоторых вопросов. Проповедь всегда должна быть качественной. Иначе это всегда дискредитирует само течение. Качество заключается не в том, чтобы говорить красиво на уровне ума, а в том, чтобы понимать как тебя слышат, что они слышат, и что будет дальше из всего этого.
> *Проповедь должна затрагивать сердца, но не умы. Вот в чем суть.*


"Психология 3000" - это фестиваль не для преданных и даже не для сочувствующих, а просто для обычных людей. И то, какой ценный духовный опыт они там получают - это просто фантастика.
А для преданных есть фестивали Садху санга и Бхакти сангама, там достаточно прямой проповеди.

Что касается личностей самих косвенных проповедников, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами и Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху очень высокого мнения об Аударья Дхаме прабху и матаджи Маллике-Мале (Марине Таргаковой).

----------


## Кеша

> Ошибка в понимании цели и средствах ее достижения.
> Развлечение - это хорошо, но это не приближает нас к истине. Нужна серьезность, глубокая серьезность. До этого вообще надо расти и расти, всем наверно. Но в подходе вот в этом, психология и прочее - желание объять умом необъятное.. Нет полного понимания пока некоторых вопросов. Проповедь всегда должна быть качественной. Иначе это всегда дискредитирует само течение. Качество заключается не в том, чтобы говорить красиво на уровне ума, а в том, чтобы понимать как тебя слышат, что они слышат, и что будет дальше из всего этого.
> *Проповедь должна затрагивать сердца, но не умы. Вот в чем суть.*
> *Умом ум не покорить.*


Виталий, в ваших постах очень много теории, но мало практики. А у психологов 3000 тысячелетия есть реальные результаты. Вам не кажется, что более уместно самому сначала попробовать вдохновить большое количество людей своими речами на практике, после чего уже говорить о каких-то ошибках в проповеди проекта 3000? На философских рассуждениях далеко не уедешь.

----------


## Светлана )

> ...Мир гибнет буквально на глазах,уже надо электро-шок применять,что,собственно и принес Шрила Прабхупада.


Как Вы это делаете? Поделитесь своим практическим опытом!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Судите по плодам. Т.е. по результатам. В настоящий момент результаты не в пользу консервативной проповеди.


Вы что такие исследования делали? Собирали статистику?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Иисусу надо было  бы,по Вашему,еще бы лет ,этак, 40 подождать))) И представьте,что Иисус стал бы говорить торгующим в храме....ну ребятки,давайте по-хорошему,не торгуйте тут,я вас прошу))) НЕТ......а что он делал? Сами знаете))) Миссия таких личностей всегда-экстрим,шоковая терапия.В этом их дух и СИЛА.
> Мир гибнет буквально на глазах,уже надо электро-шок применять,что,собственно и принес Шрила Прабхупада.


Может Вы еще готовы на кресте умереть, как Иисус? Если уже себя сравнивать с такими Личностями, так надо быть до конца последовательными.

Умрете на кресте? Значит имеете право брать дубинку, и то не всегда, а только при наличии особых полномочий, которыми несомненно упомянутые Вами Личности обладали.

----------


## Кеша

> Мы говорим здесь об ИСККОНЕ,как О теле.....ТЕЛЕ Шрилы Прабхупады!!!!!!! Вам понятна эта мысль? Не о теле Таргаковой,или еще кого-то там.Если кто-то изобретает свой,что называется стиль,проповеди......СТИЛЬ......понимаете? В этом уже не Шрила Прабхупада.


Впервые слышу, что ИСККОН - это тело Прабхупады.  :blink: 
Шрила Прабхупада - это отдельная личность. А мы другие личности. Невозможно строить из себя тех, кеми мы не являемся. Проповедь Прабхупады - это проекция его личности. Вы же нам предлагаете эту проекцию принять как закон проповеди для всех, уравняв под одну гребенку. Фактически сломать личностную составляющую лектора.

----------


## VitaliyT

Безусловно, я тоже очень высокого мнения об этих личностях. Мы все склонны к ошибкам, даже такие прекрасные личности как Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами и Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху. Но не на ошибки надо указывать, и я не делаю этого, мы говорим про будущее. Не про прошлое.
Они делает очень много позитивного и действительно полезного. Но речь сейчас в этом топике о том, что мы должны делать акцент на качество. Это призыв Шрилы Прабхупады. И я его услышал, и он в моем сердце.
Что касается работы и совмещения ее с проповедью. Это замечательно. И я не говорю, что такие фестивали не нужны. Я говорю про цели и понимание определенных вещей. Я уверен, что не так долго ждать, когда они сами изменят свой подход, вот и всё, дело не в акценте на ошибках, дело в наших акцентах на дальнейшую деятельность и на развитие.
Цель - не критика, цель - развитие.

----------


## Светлана )

> "Психология 3000" - это фестиваль не для преданных и даже не для сочувствующих, а просто для обычных людей. И то, какой ценный духовный опыт они там получают - это просто фантастика.
> А для преданных есть фестивали Садху санга и Бхакти сангама, там достаточно прямой проповеди...


Согласна. Многие преданные ожидают от фестиваля для обычных людей, пусть даже йогов-эзотериков, тагой же глубины, как от фестивалей Садху санга и Бхакти сангама. Но там другая аудитория!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Да, именно поэтому я дам лекцию Прабхупады в оригинале со словом "негодяй", но не буду пользоваться этим словом самостоятельно. Не забываете ли вы, что почтальон - тоже отдельная личность, а простая машина, передающая письма? Поэтому у почтальона остается выбор: отдать письмо с оскорблением молча\учтиво или в довесок оскорбить самому. 
> Лично я не считаю себя квалифицированным, чтобы пользоваться такими словами, т.к. не чувствую в себе достаточного количества любви к окружающим, необходимой для такой проповеди.
> Исходя из вашей логики, вся парампара должна проповедовать в едином стиле.


Да!!! Об этом в самом первом посте.Но я процитирую............Прабхупада проповедовал прямолинейно, он цитировал Ришабхадева: не живите как свиньи. В ИСККОН появились люди которые считают нам надо помягче проповедовать, для того чтобы привлечь побольше людей. Но Прабхупада так не делал. Почему Он так не делал? Потому что так не поступали предыдущие ачарьи. Если бы Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати немного подкорректировал свое послание (в смысле убрал критику некоторых лидеров), то многие люди которые были против Него, Они все стали бы Его последователями. Многие люди говорили ученикам Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, "Ну может быть вы посоветуете Вашему Гуру Махараджу не быть таким критичным." Но Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати был непреклонным.
Ачарьи это-ЭТАЛОН.....понимаете?А что такое эталон? Это то,на что все должны ориентироваться.Если СВОЙ стиль,то это УЖЕ не АЧАРЬЯ.Понятна идея? Это уже не дух АЧАРЬИ!АЧАРЬЯ это,как режиссер.Хотите принимать участие в фильме,То будьте добры перенять у него настрой и умонастрение и применять их стиль.Это еще называется ЛЕЙБЛ)))Фирменный знак,я бы сказал.

----------


## VitaliyT

Результаты вообще очень сложно оценить. Нам не нужно стараться оценить результаты.
Кто лучше, кто хуже, кто больше. Это материалистический подход, Кеша. Речь идет о качественных критериях, о понимании определенных вещей.

----------


## Кеша

> Вы что такие исследования делали? Собирали статистику?


Да. Правда, свою локальную. И она не в пользу категоричной проповеди. Я не являюсь фанатиком, утверждающим, что всегда долджны применяться либеральные взляды. Возможно, я делаю ошибки, но понять, какие именно можно, только перенимая успешный опыт консервативных проповедников. Однако он нигде никем не описывается.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да!!! Об этом в самом первом посте.Но я процитирую............Прабхупада проповедовал прямолинейно, он цитировал Ришабхадева: не живите как свиньи. В ИСККОН появились люди которые считают нам надо помягче проповедовать, для того чтобы привлечь побольше людей. Но Прабхупада так не делал....
> Ачарьи это-ЭТАЛОН.....понимаете?А что такое эталон? Это то,на что все должны ориентироваться.Если СВОЙ стиль,то это УЖЕ не АЧАРЬЯ.Понятна идея? Это уже не дух АЧАРЬИ!


Прабху, позвольте ещё раз повторить мой вопрос к вам. А это чьи слова, разве не Шрилы Прабхупады?

*Бхагавад Гита 17.15

Aскеза речи состоит в том, чтобы говорить людям слова правдивые, приятные, направленные на благо и не вызывающие у людей беспокойств, а также регулярно изучать ведические писания.*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Своими словами нельзя причинять беспокойства другим. Разумеется, учитель, разговаривая с учениками и обучая их, должен говорить правду, но, обращаясь к другим, тем, кто не являются его учениками, он должен говорить так, чтобы своими словами не вызывать в их умах беспокойство. В этом состоит аскеза речи. Кроме того, мы не должны говорить о пустяках. Те, кто занимается духовной практикой, говорят лишь то, что подкреплено авторитетом священных писаний. Чтобы подтвердить сказанное, нужно всегда цитировать писания. Вместе с тем наша речь должна ласкать слух. Используя таким образом свою речь, человек сам получает высшее благо и возвышает других. 
В нашем распоряжении огромное количество ведических произведений, и их нужно изучать. Все это составляет аскезу для речи.




> Почему ВЫ считаете, что понимаете дух Ачарьи, а другие нет?

----------


## VitaliyT

Нет нет, дело не в этом. Цель проекта 3-е тысячелетие и средства - это не то, что здесь обсуждается. Обсуждаются методы проповеди преданных. Если Вы говорите, что это их работа, как допустим у кого-то быть грузчиком или бухгалтером, то это не так. Это не так. Надо четко провести водораздел между знаниями, проповедью и работой. И вот этот проект он базируется на Шриле Прабхупаде, на его миссии. Вот о чем речь.
"1 чистый преданный может изменить мир". Вот о чем Шрила Прабхупада говорит в этом топике.

----------


## Кеша

> Результаты вообще очень сложно оценить. Нам не нужно стараться оценить результаты.
> Кто лучше, кто хуже, кто больше. Это материалистический подход, Кеша. Речь идет о качественных критериях, о понимании определенных вещей.


Чтобы указывать на ошибки в практике других людей, нужно иметь свой хотя бы небольшой *успешный* практический опыт. Только и всего.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Может Вы еще готовы на кресте умереть, как Иисус? Если уже себя сравнивать с такими Личностями, так надо быть до конца последовательными.
> 
> Умрете на кресте? Значит имеете право брать дубинку, и то не всегда, а только при наличии особых полномочий, которыми несомненно упомянутые Вами Личности обладали.


Я думаю,что каждый преданный умер в свое время,на своем кресте.И теперь,имея полномочия от ГУРУ,несут благую весть.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нет нет, дело не в этом. Цель проекта 3-е тысячелетие и средства - это не то, что здесь обсуждается. Обсуждаются методы проповеди преданных. Если Вы говорите, что это их работа, как допустим у кого-то быть грузчиком или бухгалтером, то это не так. Это не так. Надо четко провести водораздел между знаниями, проповедью и работой. И вот этот проект он базируется на Шриле Прабхупаде, на его миссии. Вот о чем речь.
> "1 чистый преданный может изменить мир". Вот о чем Шрила Прабхупада говорит в этом топике.


Психологи 3 его тысячелетия-это работающие психологи. И всё. Они на работе зарабатывают деньги, так же как плотники и грузчики. 
Если они хотят на работе проповедовать-это их право. Никто им не запретит. К чему их контролировать и обсуждать, не понятно?

----------


## Кеша

> Если Вы говорите, что это их работа, как допустим у кого-то быть грузчиком или бухгалтером, то это не так. Это не так. Надо четко провести водораздел между знаниями, проповедью и работой.


Вы можете считать их работой перевод людей из других гун в саттва-гуну. И это у них удачно получается. А вот Кришну за деньги никто не продает. Те же лекторы на фестивалях для преданных лекции читают бесплатно.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Чтобы указывать на ошибки в практике других людей, нужно иметь свой хотя бы небольшой *успешный* практический опыт. Только и всего.


Безусловно. Надеюсь, у Вас он есть.  :smilies:

----------


## VitaliyT

> Психологи 3 его тысячелетия-это работающие психологи. И всё. Они на работе зарабатывают деньги, так же как плотники и грузчики. 
> Если они хотят на работе проповедовать-это их право. Никто им не запретит. К чему их контролировать и обсуждать, не понятно?


Если не понятно, то надо постараться понять. Ответы они уже даны в этом топике. Но мышление полное критицизма само может видеть критику там, где ее нет. Нет критики, есть планы по развитию.

----------


## VitaliyT

Знания должны быть бесплатными. Это мое убеждение. Это ведический подход. Но если кто-то это делает, это его право, его выбор.
Мы не оцениваем это. Никого не судим. Мы говорим про будущее, про качественное развитие. А для этого нам нужны примеры и общий взгляд. Я уверен, что сами эти личности меня поймут.
Мышление определяет реальность.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если не понятно, то надо постараться понять. Ответы они уже даны в этом топике. Но мышление полное критицизма само может видеть критику там, где ее нет. Нет критики, есть планы по развитию.


Планы по развитию касаются НАШЕГО ЛИЧНОГО развития, а не намёков на ошибки других людей.




> Знания должны быть бесплатными.


Это относится к духовным знаниям, а не к обычной психологии.

----------


## Кеша

> Безусловно. Надеюсь, у Вас он есть.


Достаточного для того, чтобы указывать на ошибки в проповеди старших преданных - нет.
Я не осуждаю, а лишь *прошу* консервативное крыло больше делиться своими успехами, чтобы и другие перенимали опыт.
У меня сложилось определённое мнение, исходя из *моей* практики. На форуме читаю, что оно неверно. Вот я и прошу не просто давать оценки другим, а больше делиться своим, чтобы все (в том числе и я) учились правильно консервативно проповедовать, не совершая ошибок.
К сожалению (или к счастью?  :smilies:  ) перед глазами примеры только успешной либеральной проповеди. Но это только мой субъективный опыт.

----------


## Кеша

> Знания должны быть бесплатными. Это мое убеждение. Это ведический подход.


Само знание - да. Но вот нам самим Прабхупада завещал "не становиться дешевыми".
Т.е., иначе говоря, если я распространяю Бхагавад-гиту, то распространяю её по себестоимости, не получая прибыль. Человек может получить знание в виде книги по цене печати, может получит бесплатно - через Интернет (т.к. не затрачиваются ресурсы на изготовление). А может в виде персональной лекции за плату, покрывающую организационные расходы.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Да. Правда, свою локальную. И она не в пользу категоричной проповеди. Я не являюсь фанатиком, утверждающим, что всегда долджны применяться либеральные взляды. Возможно, я делаю ошибки, но понять, какие именно можно, только перенимая успешный опыт консервативных проповедников. Однако он нигде никем не описывается.


Шрила Прабхупада-главный консерватор.Вам не достаточно? Он говорил.....на небе много звезд,но важна одна луна,она одна освещает все вокруг.Консерваторам достаточно одной Луны-Шрилы Прабхупады и они не плодят клоны в той,или иной форме.Если кого-то передергивает от того что он говорит и что повторяют его последователи,то в этом их неудача.Читали последнее постановление ДЖИБИСИ?

----------


## VitaliyT

Понимание сути психологии, подход. Психоло́гия (др.-греч. ψυχή — душа; λόγος — знание).
Шрила Прабхупада был величайшим психологом.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Я думаю,что каждый преданный умер в свое время,на своем кресте.И теперь,имея полномочия от ГУРУ,несут благую весть.


Становиться в позицию героя-спасителя - это одно их проявлений ложного эго. Мы не можем никого спасти, это Кришна спаситель падших. А мы лишь инструменты в руках гуру. Это одно из ложных отождествлений, надевать на себя образ мученика-святого, борца за правду.
То, что декларируете Вы - это не дух проповеди Прабхупады, а буква. Дух же в том, что он просил, чтобы мы ночи не спали, изобретая, как можно наиболее привлекательно представить Сознание Кришны.
Если же результатом нашей проповеди будет только конфликт, напряжение или еще хуже гонения, какой толк в этом? Кришне мертвые герои не нужны.

----------


## VitaliyT

Всё это ум, пока это не будет ясно достаточному количеству преданных, дела не приобретут желаемого окраса.
У всего есть определенный качественный уровень. И подход в выборе определяет не сам человек, а движение в рамках, которого он идет и развивается. Нужно сохранять ценное и развиваться качественно.
Вот о чем идет речь. Новые идеи - это замечательно, но они не должны противоречить духу течения.

Всё что нужно сделать, это попробовать на следующий день прочитать эту же тему, и увидеть, как работает ум. Он цепляется к словам, не видит сути, не слышит собеседника. Он охвачен страхом и защищается. В нем очень много ложного эго.

----------


## Кеша

> Шрила Прабхупада-главный консерватор.Вам не достаточно? Он говорил.....


Дело в том, что я не считаю Шрилу Прабхупаду консерватором. Скорее, о нём можно говорить как о центристе: т.е. совмещающем и консервативные, и либеральные взгляды. И тому можно найти множество подтверждений. Именно поэтому спор между консервативным и либеральным крылом никогда не утихнет (имхо). Проблема лишь в том, что консерваторы слишком агрессивны и вносят некоторый сепаратизм в ряды преданных.
О том, что Шрила Прабхупада мог отступать от шастр (равно проявлять либеральность взглядов) достаточно впомнить, например, о его пересечении океана.
А что же сказать про то, что он стал давать брахманическую инициацию женщинам? До него этого никто не делал.
А физгармонь на киртанах (западный инструмент). И т.д., и т.п.

----------


## Кеша

> Новые идеи - это замечательно, но они не должны противоречить духу течения.


Именно об этом и разговор: консерваторы считают, что косвенная проповедь противоречит духу, а либералы придерживаются другого мнения  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Становиться в позицию героя-спасителя - это одно их проявлений ложного эго. Мы не можем никого спасти, это Кришна спаситель падших. А мы лишь инструменты в руках гуру. Это одно из ложных отождествлений, надевать на себя образ мученика-святого, борца за правду.
> То, что декларируете Вы - это не дух проповеди Прабхупады, а буква. Дух же в том, что он просил, чтобы мы ночи не спали, изобретая, как можно наиболее привлекательно представить Сознание Кришны.
> Если же результатом нашей проповеди будет только конфликт, напряжение или еще хуже гонения, какой толк в этом? Кришне мертвые герои не нужны.


В этом -то и фишка Шрилы Прабхупады!!! Именно-КОНФЛИКТ!!!Именно-война с майей!!! Вы еще этого не поняли?А на войне,извините,не до рассюсюкиваний.Но Вы можете быть санитаркой)))

Как знаете звезды шоу-бизнеса...они себя пиарять через скандалы....так и Шрила Прабхупада это-большой СКАНДАЛ с майей!!!

----------


## Кеша

Поддерживаю несколько раз проигнорированный вопрос  :smilies: 
Между прочим, слова даже не Шрилы Прабхупады, а Кришны.




> Прабху, позвольте ещё раз повторить мой вопрос к вам. А это чьи слова, разве не Шрилы Прабхупады?
> 
> *Бхагавад Гита 17.15
> 
> Aскеза речи состоит в том, чтобы говорить людям слова правдивые, приятные, направленные на благо и не вызывающие у людей беспокойств, а также регулярно изучать ведические писания.*
> 
> КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Своими словами нельзя причинять беспокойства другим. Разумеется, учитель, разговаривая с учениками и обучая их, должен говорить правду, но, обращаясь к другим, тем, кто не являются его учениками, он должен говорить так, чтобы своими словами не вызывать в их умах беспокойство. В этом состоит аскеза речи. Кроме того, мы не должны говорить о пустяках. Те, кто занимается духовной практикой, говорят лишь то, что подкреплено авторитетом священных писаний. Чтобы подтвердить сказанное, нужно всегда цитировать писания. Вместе с тем наша речь должна ласкать слух. Используя таким образом свою речь, человек сам получает высшее благо и возвышает других. 
> В нашем распоряжении огромное количество ведических произведений, и их нужно изучать. Все это составляет аскезу для речи.

----------


## VitaliyT

Не нужно создавать никаких клише, надо понять как работает ум.
Всем успехов на этом пути!!!  :go:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Консерваторы" стараются не замечать неудобных вопросов  :biggrin1:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Дело в том, что я не считаю Шрилу Прабхупаду консерватором. Скорее, о нём можно говорить как о центристе: т.е. совмещающем и консервативные, и либеральные взгляды. И тому можно найти множество подтверждений. Именно поэтому спор между консервативным и либеральным крылом никогда не утихнет (имхо). Проблема лишь в том, что консерваторы слишком агрессивны и вносят некоторый сепаратизм в ряды преданных.
> О том, что Шрила Прабхупада мог отступать от шастр (равно проявлять либеральность взглядов) достаточно впомнить, например, о его пересечении океана.
> А что же сказать про то, что он стал давать брахманическую инициацию женщинам? До него этого никто не делал.
> А физгармонь на киртанах (западный инструмент). И т.д., и т.п.


Консерватизм Шрилы Прабхупады в ГЛАВНОМ,в идее смысла науки О Кришне.Все остальное он тоже подкорректировал сообразно месту времени и обстоятельствам (в этом можно сказать,что он стал либералом).Но значит ли это, что,будучи либералами,мы можем имитировать Шрилу Прабхупаду?Но это был ЕГО консерватизм и Его либерализм.Понимаете?

----------


## VitaliyT

Можно указать на ошибку своему духовному учителю, если это сделано правильно, то это нормально. Но если указать на ошибку человеку, который охвачен ложным эго, он испугается. Вот вся разница. Ошибки это нормально, мы все ошибаемся. Но на платформе ума возникает страх, реакция защиты. Нет здравого смысла, понимания, что это путь к развитию, исправлять наши общие ошибки.

"Желаю Всем счастья!"  :smilies:

----------


## Кеша

> Консерватизм Шрилы Прабхупады в ГЛАВНОМ,в идее смысла науки О Кришне.Все остальное он тоже подкорректировал сообразно месту времени и обстоятельствам (в этом можно сказать,что он стал либералом).Но значит ли это, что,будучи либералами,мы можеМ имитировать Шрилу Прабхупаду?Но это был ЕГО консерватизм и Его либерализм.Понимаете?


Я не понимаю, почему вы проповедь отрываете от личности, которая этой проповедью занимается. Как я уже писал выше, проповедь - это своеобразная проекция тонкого тела человека. Вы же хотите форму проповеди восвести в ранг цели для всех, не считаясь с разностью личностных качеств каждого человека. Почему если консерватор - то обязательно: "вы все дураки", почему нельзя сказать "вы неправы"? По-вашему, обзывать всех материалистов дураками - это и есть сокровенный "дух Прабхупады"?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Поддерживаю несколько раз проигнорированный вопрос 
> Между прочим, слова даже не Шрилы Прабхупады, а Кришны.


Не все демоны могут адекватно понять слова преданного с точки зрения правдивости и ласкания слуха.Например преданны говорит.....Кришна-Бог.От одного слова Кришна демона передергивает))) Но преданному это ласкает слух.Эталон это-сознание Кришны а не раджас и тамас.

----------


## Кеша

> Не все демоны могут адекватно понять слова преданного с точки зрения правдивости и ласкания слуха.Например преданны говорит.....Кришна-Бог.От одного слова Кришна демона передергивает))) Но преданному это ласкает слух.Эталон это-сознание Кришны а не раджас и тамас.


1) А вы не забываете ли при такой трактовке о том, что Бхагавад-гита написана для всех, а не только для преданных?
2) Почему Прабхупада не показал вашу интерпретацию в комментарии? Но как раз указал на то, как надо вести диалог:



> Своими словами нельзя причинять беспокойства другим.





> ...но, обращаясь к другим, тем, кто не являются его учениками, он должен говорить так, чтобы своими словами не вызывать в их умах беспокойство. В этом состоит аскеза речи.


Вы предлагаете слушать Прабхупаду. Я вам привел его слова. Ваши слова о демонах правильные, но они никак не относятся к этому стиху (где же тут Прабхупада об этом говорит?)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я не понимаю, почему вы проповедь отрываете от личности, которая этой проповедью занимается. Как я уже писал выше, проповедь - это своеобразная проекция тонкого тела человека. Вы же хотите форму проповеди восвести в ранг цели для всех, не считаясь с разностью личностных качеств каждого человека. Почему если консерватор - то обязательно: "вы все дураки", почему нельзя сказать "вы неправы"? По-вашему, обзывать всех материалистов дураками - это и есть сокровенный "дух Прабхупады"?


Здесь речь об идее,о духе проповеди в котрой ее вел Шрила Прабхупада.
Просьба к участникам вспомнить поговорку,а она такова.........великие люди обсуждают идеи, средние люди обсуждают события, а мелкие – обсуждают других людей.
Идея такова.......Из лекции ШПр............Итак, всегда будут возникать какие-то помехи. Людям с атеистическими взглядами трудно переносить пение Харе Кришна мантры. В наши дни нам тоже вставляют палки в колеса. В Мельбурне, Австралия, власти города подали на нас гражданский иск, чтобы мы не пели на улицах. И полиция арестовала наших людей. Так продолжалось некоторое время, и наши люди обратились ко мне: «Что делать? Адвокаты хотят две тысячи долларов за то, что они будут нас защищать». И я посоветовал: «Почему вы должны защищаться? Идите в тюрьму и пойте Харе Кришна там.» Вот и всё. Они последовали этому совету. И позже архиепископ Мельбурна попросил их: «Не мешайте им. Они – преданные Господа».  Сейчас всё в порядке. И такое может произойти где угодно.

----------


## Светлана )

> Мир гибнет буквально на глазах,уже надо электро-шок применять,что,собственно и принес Шрила Прабхупада.





> В этом -то и фишка Шрилы Прабхупады!!! Именно-КОНФЛИКТ!!!Именно-война с майей!!! Вы еще этого не поняли?...
> Как знаете звезды шоу-бизнеса...они себя пиарят через скандалы....так и Шрила Прабхупада это-большой СКАНДАЛ с майей!!!


Как Вы это делаете? Поделитесь своим практическим опытом!

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Мы все склонны к ошибкам, даже такие прекрасные личности как Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами и Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху.


И Вы считаете, что, конечно, хоть и "мы все склонны к ошибкам", ошибаются именно эти прекрасные личности, а не, например, Вы?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> 1) А вы не забываете ли при такой трактовке о том, что Бхагавад-гита написана для всех, а не только для преданных?
> 2) Почему Прабхупада не показал вашу интерпретацию в комментарии? Но как раз указал на то, как надо вести диалог:
> 
> 
> 
> Вы предлагаете слушать Прабхупаду. Я вам привел его слова. Ваши слова о демонах правильные, но они никак не относятся к этому стиху (где же тут Прабхупада об этом говорит?)


Для всех,но правильно понимают только преданные.
Вести диалог с уровня шудха-сатвы,а не выяснять ласкает ли это слух демона,или нет.
В посте 105м о беспокойства можете прочитать.
 Демоны по-любому будут беСпокоиться)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Как Вы это делаете? Поделитесь своим практическим опытом!


Речь не обо мне(если заметили) а о проповеди Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Светлана )

> Речь не обо мне(если заметили) а о проповеди Шрилы Прабхупады.


Я читала, как проповедовал Шрила Прабхупада, но спрашиваю именно Вас, т.к. полагаю, что Вы не только на словах следуете Его указаниям. Так расскажите, как практически Вы реализуете (цитирую Ваши слова) "электро-шок" и "фишку Шрилы Прабхупады!!! Именно-КОНФЛИКТ!!!Именно-война с майей!!! СКАНДАЛ с майей!!!"
Мне важен и интересен Ваш практический опыт.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

*Из книги  "Наука самоосознания":
*
"В 1973 году Шрила Прабхупада получил необычное письмо из Калифорнии от женщины, которой довелось встретиться с двумя его юными учениками. Она жаловалась, что у них «очень недоброжелательное отношение к людям, с которыми они встречаются». Тронутый ее искренней тревогой, Шрила Прабхупада, несмотря на свою занятость, нашел время, чтобы написать ей приводимое ниже письмо.

 Ваша Милость,

 Пожалуйста, примите это письмо с Любовью... Кей-Март, Сан-Фернандо. Мне довелось говорить в разное время с двумя Вашими учениками. У них обоих очень недоброжелательное отношение к людям, с которыми они встречаются.

 Не верю, что так и должно быть.

 Этим ребятам довелось представлять Бога. Это идет изнутри. Они должны относиться к другим с состраданием. Мы сознаем это, поэтому позаботьтесь, пожалуйста, о том, чтобы ваше учение несли людям этого мира посланцы мира и любви. Иначе вы не достигнете своей цели.

 Любовь Есть. Да будет так: с Любовью или никак.

 Да пребудут с Вами мои молитвы... и я прошу, чтобы Ваши молитвы были со мной.

 Ваша в служении Богу,
 Да благословит вас Господь,
 Линни Людвиг


Дорогая Линни Людвиг!

 Примите, пожалуйста, мои благословения. Я получил Ваше письмо из Калифорнии и внимательно прочитал его, хотя из-за своих постоянных разъездов и проповеднического турне по Индии до сих пор не имел возможности обстоятельно ответить Вам. Вы сетуете на то, что встретили в Калифорнии двух моих юных учеников и Вам показалось, что у них «очень недоброжелательное отношение к людям, с которыми они встречаются». Конечно, мне неизвестны детали этого случая и все его обстоятельства, однако простите великодушно моих возлюбленных учеников, если они проявили некоторую недоброжелательность или обошлись с вами неучтиво...
...Поэтому на начальной стадии всегда можно ожидать каких-либо промахов. Взгляните, пожалуйста, на дело с этой точки зрения и простите им их маленькие ошибки. "

*Как видите, в этом письме Шрила Прабхупада извиняется за своих учеников, а не называет эту женщину негодяйкой и демоном. Таким образом видно,что Прабхупада совсем не поощрял подобный стиль проповеди.
*

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Нравится это консерваторам или нет, но факт остается фактом: если бы не косвенная проповедь через аюрведу, семейные отношения и вегетарианство, то большинства бы в ИСККОН просто не было. Чтобы увидеть это, достаочно лишь оглянуться вокруг и спросить у преданных, кто через что пришел к бхакти.
> Мне сложно представить человека, которого привлечёт проповедь в стиле:
> Вложение 7405


Бхакти только из Бхакти.Не через аюрведу.или астрологию.В этом ошибка тех.кто Вам пытается это вдолбить.
А потом,кто из вас помнит,что явилось толчком для Бхакти? Хочется просто думать.что это-аюрведа .или астрология.Чепуха!!! И кто-то на этом греет руки.Это-грубейшее философское отклонение!!!Бхакти зависит только от Бхакти!!!!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я читала, как проповедовал Шрила Прабхупада, но спрашиваю именно Вас, т.к. полагаю, что Вы не только на словах следуете Его указаниям. Так расскажите, как практически Вы реализуете (цитирую Ваши слова) "электро-шок" и "фишку Шрилы Прабхупады!!! Именно-КОНФЛИКТ!!!Именно-война с майей!!! СКАНДАЛ с майей!!!"
> Мне важен и интересен Ваш практический опыт.


Именно так,как написал.Что еще не понятно?

----------


## Светлана )

Не понятно

1) что именно
2) и как именно

Вы делаете, реализуя это.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Не понятно
> 
> 1) что именно
> 2) и как именно
> 
> Вы делаете, реализуя это.


Как мы помнит Шрила Прабхупада ,приехав в Америку,не имел особых успехов в Индии.И что? Но у него была идея и наставления его Гуру.И что вы подразумеваете под словом делаете? Шрила Прабхупада говорит,что даже медитируя на это(как минимум) можно достигнуть совершенства.Так что на этом минимуме и остановимся.Обо все остальном Вы узнаете в свой срок.

----------


## Светлана )

> ...И что вы подразумеваете под словом делаете?...


Вы шутите? 

(Про опыт Шрилы Прабхупады я читала, здесь же спрашиваю про Ваш практический опыт, это важно и интересно для меня и, полагаю, для других преданных.)

----------


## VitaliyT

Ведь нет никакого позитивного смысла питать такое общение. Это просто ум.
Все совершают ошибки. Нам не надо на это делать акцент.
Вот в этом вот письме-ответе Шрила Прабхупада пишет далее:
"Поэтому наши преданные, которых вы встретили, - не обыкновенные юноши и девушки. Нет. Их нужно считать по-настоящему мудрыми людьми, великими душами, так как в течение многих жизней они страдали этой мучительной болезнью материального существования и наконец почувствовали к ней отвращение."
"Под тем, что здесь называют любовью, подразумевается следующее: «Ты удовлетворяешь мои чувства, а я буду удовлетворять твои», - и как только этому обоюдному удовлетворению приходит конец, люди тотчас разводятся, расстаются, ссорятся и начинают ненавидеть друг друга. И все это умещается в рамках этих ложных представлений о любви. Настоящая любовь - это любовь к Богу, Кришне."
"Говорят: «Человеку свойственно ошибаться». Поэтому на начальной стадии всегда можно ожидать каких-либо промахов. Взгляните, пожалуйста, на дело с этой точки зрения и простите им их маленькие ошибки."

Когда кто-то говорит: "вот это вот не правильно", аргументирует это, то надо попытаться понять суть, ведь в этом нет никакого оскорбления. Если нет понимания, или есть несогласие, то можно конечно высказать свое мнение, аргументы, но для начала надо понимать о чем именно идет речь. Понять. Услышать. Вот это уже разум. А ум - он суетлив, очень поспешен, полон страха, т.е. ложного эго.

----------


## VitaliyT

Здесь, в этой ветке, замечательные примеры работы ума. Попробуйте проанализировать этот разговор. Приглянитесь как работает ум. Он выдает желаемое за действительное, видит только часть от целого, непостоянен, сегодня так, завтра по-другому. Нет никакой глубокой уверенности, но лезет вперед, нет стабильности, но кричит. Это работа ума. Без того, чтобы подняться на другой уровень, невозможно придти к Кришне. Он сам об этом пишет много много раз.
Это главное для большинства преданных сейчас. На этом надо концентрироваться. И просить Кришну дать разум.

Главенствует ум. Мужчины многие слабы разумом, ум, носителем которого в большей степени является женское тело главенствует повсюду. И это вот не должно проникать глубоко в движение Шрилы Прабхупады. Уму, майе надо давать решительный бой. В каждой семье преданных, мужчина должен победить в семье течение ума, направить свою жену в правильное русло. И делать это регулярно.
Поэтому начинать надо не с проповеди, а с себя, со своей семьи. Надо быть честными перед самими собой. До тех пора, пока ум главенствует не будет счастья. Вот эта вот мягкость в некоторых случаях, не что иное как блажь, это не приведет к успеху.

----------


## Кеша

> Бхакти только из Бхакти.


Бхакти из гуны благости, и только если накопилось достаточно благочестия.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Ведь нет никакого позитивного смысла питать такое общение. Это просто ум.
> Все совершают ошибки. Нам не надо на это делать акцент.
> Вот в этом вот письме-ответе Шрила Прабхупада пишет далее:
> "Поэтому наши преданные, которых вы встретили, - не обыкновенные юноши и девушки. Нет. Их нужно считать по-настоящему мудрыми людьми, великими душами, так как в течение многих жизней они страдали этой мучительной болезнью материального существования и наконец почувствовали к ней отвращение."
> "Под тем, что здесь называют любовью, подразумевается следующее: «Ты удовлетворяешь мои чувства, а я буду удовлетворять твои», - и как только этому обоюдному удовлетворению приходит конец, люди тотчас разводятся, расстаются, ссорятся и начинают ненавидеть друг друга. И все это умещается в рамках этих ложных представлений о любви. Настоящая любовь - это любовь к Богу, Кришне."
> "Говорят: «Человеку свойственно ошибаться». Поэтому на начальной стадии всегда можно ожидать каких-либо промахов. Взгляните, пожалуйста, на дело с этой точки зрения и простите им их маленькие ошибки."
> 
> Когда кто-то говорит: "вот это вот не правильно", аргументирует это, то надо попытаться понять суть, ведь в этом нет никакого оскорбления. Если нет понимания, или есть несогласие, то можно конечно высказать свое мнение, аргументы, но для начала надо понимать о чем именно идет речь. Понять. Услышать. Вот это уже разум. А ум - он суетлив, очень поспешен, полон страха, т.е. ложного эго.


Мы сейчас не обсуждаем этих конкретных юношей и девушек. Мы обсуждаемый грубый стиль проповеди. И в этом письме Шрила Прабхупада называет его А - ошибкой, Б - промахом. Он не говорит, что они были совершенно правы, проповедуя в таком стиле, а подразумевает, что мере роста они научатся делать это вежливо и тактично. Если мы будем делать, как они, тогда нашим духовным учителям придется за нас извиняться и расхлебывать последствия нашей "проповеди".

----------


## VitaliyT

Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, что не надо делать акцент на ошибки. Все делают ошибки. Надо делать акцент на главное. Вот о чем он говорит. Вы же говорите об уровне чувств. Это платформа ума. Пока это не понятно, непонятным будет и то, о чем говорит Шрила Прабхупада, Кришна.
Он извиняется, потому что он понимает уровень мышления этой женщины. И ведет себя более тактично. Это правильно, но основную часть письма он посвятил именно главному, а не уровню чувств. Грубость не так страшна как самообман. И здесь, на платформе ума - много самообмана, лицемерия.

До тех пор, пока мужчина не взял реальное шефство над женщиной, очень мало вероятно, что она сама выйдет из темницы ума. Это не реально почти.
Именно страх мешает быть решительным, честным, даже с самим собой. И Вся эта защита, в ее основе лежит страх. Не что иное. Здравый смысл может быть в защите такой проповеди, но до глубины обсуждений этих вещей мы не дошли, разумеется, потому что скатываемся постоянно на уровень эмоций, чувств, ума.

----------


## VitaliyT

Ошибки делают все. Шрила Прабхупада делал ошибки. Не делает ошибок только тот, кто ничего делает. Наша задача быть смиренными, будучи в одной большой семье, уметь принимать быстро и решительно разумную критику в свой адрес и всегда занимать позицию партнерства в служении Кришне. Не нужно делать никаких культов, создавать клише, разделять на плохое и хорошее. Нужно объединяться, но что-то должно стать в основе этого объединения? Это платформа разума. Почему сейчас есть проблемы в ИСККОН? потому что большинство находятся на платформе ума и начинают делить всё на черное и белое, на свое и чужое, не понимая где кроется благо для самих же себя.
Весь этот фанатизм в проповеди - это другая крайность. Это тоже платформа ума. Поэтому есть какие-то проблемы, конфликты. Разве могут быть конфликты у преданных. Преданные позитивны. Надо понять смысл этого. Это можно понять при воспитании детей. Попробуйте никогда их не ругать. Вот если Вы сможете это сделать, значит Вы поняли что такое быть позитивным.

----------


## Светлана )

> Шрила Прабхупада говорит о том, что не надо делать акцент на ошибки...Он извиняется, потому что он понимает уровень мышления этой женщины. И ведет себя более тактично...


Представьте, приходит кто-нибудь, не будучи чистым преданным, к моим хорошим знакомым, обычным людям, и говорит с порога: Вы не преданные, не живите как свиньи! Догадайтесь, сколько апарадх в адрес такого героя рождается в уме бедных обусловленных людей. И думаете, они в храм пойдут после этого? Что останется, списать их в мудхи? Но можно и иначе, как мать терпеливо и с состраданием растит детей.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Он извиняется, потому что он понимает уровень мышления этой женщины. И ведет себя более тактично.


Вот именно Прабхупада как раз учитывает уровень человека, т е действует согласно времени, месту и обстоятельствам.

----------


## Светлана )

> Вот именно Прабхупада как раз учитывает уровень человека, т е действует согласно времени, месту и обстоятельствам.


И я про то же.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Ошибки делают все. Шрила Прабхупада делал ошибки. Не делает ошибок только тот, кто ничего делает.


Но это не значит, что мы должны повторять эти ошибки, или что еще хуже объявлять, что так и надо.




> Наша задача быть смиренными, будучи в одной большой семье, уметь принимать быстро и решительно разумную критику в свой адрес и всегда занимать позицию партнерства в служении Кришне.  Нужно объединяться, но что-то должно стать в основе этого объединения? Это платформа разума.


Это правильно, нужно быть смиренными. И те преданные, которые здесь обсуждаются, как раз принимают  смиренно эту критику, если критикуют лично их. Но здесь речь не об ошибках конкретных преданных. Мы обсуждаем сам принцип, насколько уместен грубый стиль проповеди в сегодняшних реалиях.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Представьте, приходит кто-нибудь, не будучи чистым преданным, к моим хорошим знакомым, обычным людям, и говорит с порога: Вы не преданные, не живите как свиньи! Догадайтесь, сколько апарадх в адрес такого героя рождается в уме бедных обусловленных людей. И думаете, они в храм пойдут после этого? Что останется, списать их в мудхи? Но можно и иначе, как мать терпеливо и с состраданием растит детей.


А Шрила Прабхупада пришел и крикнул об этом на весь мир.Вас это разочаровало? Откуда Вы знаете,как поведут себя люди? Лицемерия и так хватает в этом мире.Конечно,не надо спорога людей обвинять,но если идет явное отторжение с их стороны,то не грех и напомнить в этом случае. Вы как-то однобоко все воспринимаете.

----------


## VitaliyT

Дорогие, милые дамы. Ваши слова носят очень добрый, милосердный характер, это очень радостно.
То что Вы пишите понимает не только преданный, но и любой здравомыслящий человек, и так никто не поступает. Ум вырывает из контекста одну мысль, развивает ее, но не видит всего, целого. Разум умеет различать главное от второстепенного, и делает акцент на главное. Вот это суть. Это главное самое, поняв это, можно будет реально стать более счастливыми.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Но здесь речь не об ошибках конкретных преданных. Мы обсуждаем сам принцип, насколько уместен грубый стиль проповеди в сегодняшних реалиях.


Что значит грубый? С чьей точки зрения? Материалисты например обвиняют Кришну в том.что Он вдохновлял Арджуну убивать своих родственников.И что теперь? Ой,смотрите какой Кришна грубый? А мы боимся своим близким сказать что Кришна-Бог,а вдруг обидятся,ой-ой-ой.

----------


## Светлана )

> А Шрила Прабхупада пришел и крикнул об этом на весь мир.


Я же пишу: приходит кто-нибудь, не будучи чистым преданным(!)




> Откуда Вы знаете,как поведут себя люди?


Из увиденного в реале.






> Конечно,не надо спорога людей обвинять,но если идет явное отторжение с их стороны, то не грех и напомнить в этом случае.


Если видя явное отторжение, еще и конфликт сделать,(не будучи чистым преданным) то выгонят этого "героя" в лучшем случае. В худшем - всю ятру.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> А Шрила Прабхупада пришел и крикнул об этом на весь мир.Вас это разочаровало? Откуда Вы знаете,как поведут себя люди? Лицемерия и так хватает в этом мире.Конечно,не надо спорога людей обвинять,но если идет явное отторжение с их стороны,то не грех и напомнить в этом случае. Вы как-то однобоко все воспринимаете.


Прабхупада был уттама-адхикари, мы не можем имитировать этот уровень.
А то насчет откуда мы знаем, как себя люди поведут. Из реальной жизни. За примерами ходить далеко не надо. В сегодняшей ситуации, когда люди и так запуганы тоталитарными сектами, когда идет активная антипропаганда со стороны православной церкви, когда еще не забыт суд над Бхагавад-гитой. В нынешней ситуации нужно каждое слово выверять, потому что если совершишь малейшую оплошность, за нее сразу уцепятся противники Сознания Кришны.

----------


## Светлана )

> Что значит грубый? ... А мы боимся своим близким сказать что Кришна-Бог,а вдруг обидятся,ой-ой-ой.


Грубый - значит, типа "вы вонючие мясоеды не следуете 4-м принципам, я щас вас научу Кришну любить!"

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Из увиденного в реале.


В страсти люди склонны сразу что-то отвергать.Но пройдет какое-то время и ,откуда Вы знаете,услышанное сработает в их душе.Будьте уверены!!! 
Мой отец спорил со мной на протяжении 8 лет!!! А за неделю до оставления тела.пришел в храм.поел прасада и с преданными Харе Кришна спел....через неделю тело оставил.Така вот.
Мы своими мозгами даже не представляем насколько могуществен Шрила Прабхупада!!!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Грубый - значит, типа "вы вонючие мясоеды не следуете 4-м принципам, я щас вас научу Кришну любить!"


Вы сказали.

----------


## VitaliyT

Нет, надо разделять фанатизм, и прямую проповедь.
Лично меня привела в СК именно прямая проповедь. Я понимаю ценность именно такой проповеди. Но эта проповедь была мягкой, очень деликатной, потому что преданный находился на высоком уровне сознания. Это и есть идеал проповеди.
Когда нет таких качеств, можно конечно проповедовать косвенно, но это как минимум не честно. Т.е. если цель привести человека в СК, но говорить ему обо всем, но не о Кришне, тогда это обман. Но если цель в косвенной проповеди просто просвещение на определенном уровне, то это не относится к проповеди СК. Это надо понимать. И люди, которые пришли из этого потока, они есть, это благо, это хорошо, но надо понимать, что обман - это обман. Это важно.
Что касается фанатизма, это другая крайность. И она тоже имеет активное распространение. Это отталкивает людей, дискредитирует учение. Для прямой проповеди нужна высокая квалификация. Поэтому есть простой способ - распространять книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Это и есть проповедь. Нельзя стараться сделать то, что делают продвинутые преданные, не обладая такой квалификацией.

Есть страх, что люди не поймут. Но на самом деле, люди очень даже понятливые. Мы просто боимся часто. Это факт.

Например, я вообще никогда не мог поверить что мои родители примут СК, будут читать мантру. Я вообще очень долго не говорил им о том, что я занимаюсь такой вот практикой. Но когда я почувствовал момент, вспомнил слова своего учителя, что надо говорить, даже если не поймут, я решился, было не легко, но результат оказался положительным. Это благо, Кришна творит чудеса. Надо верить в это.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> В страсти люди склонны сразу что-то отвергать.Но пройдет какое-то время и ,откуда Вы знаете,услышанное сработает в их душе.Будьте уверены!!! 
> Мой отец спорил со мной на протяжении 8 лет!!! А за неделю до оставления тела.пришел в храм.поел прасада и с преданными Харе Кришна спел....через неделю тело оставил.Така вот.
> Мы своими мозгами даже не представляем насколько могуществен Шрила Прабхупада!!!


Да пожалуйста, проповедуйте в таком стиле, если у Вас это работает. Но не надо навязывать его другим.

----------


## VitaliyT

Поэтому речь не идет о фанатизме. Речь идет о прямой проповеди. Если у нас у самих есть вера в Кришну, тогда такого вопроса нет. Нам остается просто развить свой разум, чтобы говорить прямо и открыто. Это не просто. Но снижать стандарт из-за собственного несовершенства - это не правильно.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Нет, надо разделять фанатизм, и прямую проповедь.


 Согласна.




> Когда нет таких качеств, можно конечно проповедовать косвенно, но это как минимум не честно. Т.е. если цель привести человека в СК, но говорить ему обо всем, но не о Кришне, тогда это обман. Но если цель в косвенной проповеди просто просвещение на определенном уровне, то это не относится к проповеди СК. Это надо понимать. И люди, которые пришли из этого потока, они есть, это благо, это хорошо, но надо понимать, что обман - это обман. Это важно.


Обман - это когда говорится, что-то неправильное или неправдивое, а если это просвещение о том как жить в гуне благости, это не обман. Человека никто не заставляет становиться кришнаитом. Но если он вдохновившись такой проповедью, начинает культивировать благость, он становится чище и более восприимчивым к духовному знанию. Не все сразу готовы Харе Кришна повторять. Но многим просто не хватает немного благочестия. Если их отпугнуть прямой проповедью, они еще намного лет могут зависнуть.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Поэтому речь не идет о фанатизме. Речь идет о прямой проповеди. Если у нас у самих есть вера в Кришну, тогда такого вопроса нет. Нам остается просто развить свой разум, чтобы говорить прямо и открыто. Это не просто. Но снижать стандарт из-за собственного несовершенства - это не правильно.


О стандартах можно говорить уже с преданными, если человек непреданный то любой шаг вперед приветствуется.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Поэтому есть простой способ - распространять книги Шрилы Прабхупады.


Спасибо,Виталий! Даем людям книги Шрилы Прабхупады,а в них о свиньях и собаках)))И приносить свои извинения за грубость АЧАРЬИ при этом.А вдруг люди не поймут этих книг? И что теперь?Может будем для начала аюрведическую литературу распростронять,или васту-шастры,а может астрологию?
Надо разделять фанатизм, и прямую проповедь.ОК!!!

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Если люди идут разными дорогами, но приходят к одному результату, какой смысл критиковать эти дороги? Если в результате косвенной проповеди большинство людей становится преданными, что здесь плохого? Как это расходится с принципами Шрила Прабхупады?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Согласна.
> 
> 
> 
> Обман - это когда говорится, что-то неправильное или неправдивое, а если это просвещение о том как жить в гуне благости, это не обман. Человека никто не заставляет становиться кришнаитом. Но если он вдохновившись такой проповедью, начинает культивировать благость, он становится чище и более восприимчивым к духовному знанию. Не все сразу готовы Харе Кришна повторять. Но многим просто не хватает немного благочестия. Если их отпугнуть прямой проповедью, они еще намного лет могут зависнуть.


Благость культивируют другие религиозные традиции.Шрила Прабхупада принес шудха-саттву.И это метод позволяет им СРАЗУ.слышите?СРАЗУ подняться над всеми гунами.Об этом надо людям говорить.В этом смысл прихода и Господа Шри Чайтаньи и Шрилы Прабхупады.Это-лифт духовного пути в век Кали.
Если в народе эпидемия,а у Вас на руках очень сильное лекарство,то в чем смысл прИмочек и припарок? Неужели Вы будете скрывать от людей это мощное средство? Вопрос в том.как мы воспринимаем миссию Шрилы Прабхупады.Как просто благочестивую деятельность,что не верно в корне,или как особую миссию для века Кали,данную самим Господом Чайтаньей.Помоему не все до конца понимают уникальность этого процесса.

----------


## VitaliyT

*Если нет квалификации проповедовать прямо, то лучше не проповедовать, ни косвенно, ни прямо.*
Идти шаг за шагом, медленно, но верно. Можно распространять книги, но говорить очень много - не стоит. Это опасно для незрелого преданного, это плохо для самого движения. Лучше молчать, умнее выглядить будет.
Что касается косвенной проповеди и что люди приходят и т.д. Дело не в людях, дело в том, что надо быть честными, открыто говорить о том, кто ты, и если люди готовы слушать, то говорить им. Но не скрывать свои убеждения и рассказывать второстепенные вещи, "выводить на уровень благости", это воспринимается как обман, и это уже попахивает как раз сектанством в плохом смысле этого слова. Это надо понять.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Благость культивируют другие религиозные традиции.Шрила Прабхупада принес шудха-саттву.И это метод позволяет им СРАЗУ.слышите?СРАЗУ подняться над всеми гунами.Об этом надо людям говорить.В этом смысл прихода и Господа Шри Чайтаньи и Шрилы Прабхупады.Это-лифт духовного пути в век Кали.


Почему-то мне сразу не помог. Мне понадобилось несколько лет слушать Торсунова, чтобы начать понемногу воспринимать Сознание Кришны.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Почему-то мне сразу не помог. Мне понадобилось несколько лет слушать Торсунова, чтобы начать понемногу воспринимать Сознание Кришны.


Потому что он-преданный а не потому что он аюрведу Вам рассказывал.Вы не совсем правильно понимаете причину того с чем Вы (неосознанно) контактировали.Но с таким же успехом он,как брахман,мог бы и на прямую говорить о Кришне.
И как быть с наставлением Господа Чайтаньи о том.что кого бы ты ни всретил-всем говори о Кришне?О Кришне....понимаете? Не об отношении полов.не о запорах и лунных циклах,а о Кришне))Тем более если ты-преданный-брахман.

----------


## VitaliyT

А то что и одни и другие портят имидж движения - это уже свершившийся факт. Есть много примеров гуру, преданных в ИСККОН, которые воплощают в себе прекрасный пример в проповеди. Они сохраняют ценности, но не фанатичны.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> *Если нет квалификации проповедовать прямо, то лучше не проповедовать, ни косвенно, ни прямо.*


Это где в шастрах написано?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Потому что он-преданный а не потому что он аюрведу Вам рассказывал.Вы не совсем правильно понимаете причину того с чем Вы (неосознанно) контактировали.Но с таким же успехом он,как брахман,мог бы и на прямую говорить о Кришне.


Мог бы, да. Он и говорит, в кругу преданных. Но я бы тогда не пошла бы на лекцию о Кришне.




> И как быть с наставлением Господа Чайтаньи о том.что кого бы ты ни всретил-всем говори о Кришне?О Кришне....понимаете? Не об отношении полов.не о запорах и лунных циклах,а о Кришне))Тем более если ты-преданный-брахман.


Он говорит, потому что это его работа. Он еще и врач. И согласитесь, если человек пришел о запоре слушать, а вы ему о Сознании Кришны, немного неадекватно получается. Вот это действительно обман.
А если человек тебя от этого самого запора вылечил, ты ему уже начинаешь доверять, от него можно и о Кришне послушать.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Это где в шастрах написано?


Это здравый смысл. Посмотрите на текущую ситуацию. Посмотрите на положение движения в России и подумайте в чем причина. С одной стороны, это фанатизм, с другой стороны, это полумеры. Должен быть сильный костяк.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Всем спасибо,что вдохновили меня быть в сознании Кришны целый день.Спокойной ночи!!! Хари бол!!!

----------


## VitaliyT

Успехов!

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Это здравый смысл. Посмотрите на текущую ситуацию. Посмотрите на положение движения в России и подумайте в чем причина. С одной стороны, это фанатизм, с другой стороны, это полумеры. Должен быть сильный костяк.


А Вы специалист по улаживанию сложных ситуаций? Покажите диплом.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> А то что и одни и другие портят имидж движения - это уже свершившийся факт. Есть много примеров гуру, преданных в ИСККОН, которые воплощают в себе прекрасный пример в проповеди. Они сохраняют ценности, но не фанатичны.


Но чтобы человек дошел до этого самого гуру, и нужны косвенные проповедники.

----------


## VitaliyT

Не наша задача оценивать результаты, кто пришел, сколько и т.д. Мы же не знаем, что было бы если бы действовали по другому. Нужно просто следовать принципам и духу Шрилы Прабхупады. Не надо размывать ценности, гнаться за числами. Если мы принимаем это движение, следуем этому духу, то надо идти этим путем, если нет, то это другая дорога, она вне рамок движения, это другое. Нельзя чтобы люди отождествляли вот эти вот вещи с движением. Если Вам это пока не понятно, то Вы увидите негативные последствия этого очень скоро, они уже есть, а будут еще виднее. Тоже самое касается фанатичной проповеди, это уже признали очень многие. Теперь некоторые решили в другую сторону качнуться. Из одной крайности в другую.
Спокойной ночи! Харе Кришна

----------


## Кеша

> Благость культивируют другие религиозные традиции.Шрила Прабхупада принес шудха-саттву.И это метод позволяет им СРАЗУ.слышите?СРАЗУ подняться над всеми гунами.Об этом надо людям говорить.В этом смысл прихода и Господа Шри Чайтаньи и Шрилы Прабхупады.Это-лифт духовного пути в век Кали.
> Если в народе эпидемия,а у Вас на руках очень сильное лекарство,то в чем смысл прИмочек и припарок? Неужели Вы будете скрывать от людей это мощное средство? Вопрос в том.как мы воспринимаем миссию Шрилы Прабхупады.Как просто благочестивую деятельность,что не верно в корне,или как особую миссию для века Кали,данную самим Господом Чайтаньей.Помоему не все до конца понимают уникальность этого процесса.


Сколько в процентной соотношении "сразу" из тама-гуны у вас поднимаются? 
Почему на практике - это абсолютное меньшинство?

----------


## Кеша

Видимо, консерваторам нечем особо похвастать, поэтому даже относительных цифр мы не увидели  :smilies: 
Одни заверения, что когда-нибудь "выстрелит", а когда неясно. Может, через 100 жизней... а через косвенную проповедь уже в эту выстреливает )))

2Виталий: вы говорите сложно об очевидных, итак всем понятных вещах. Надо бы как-то ближе к практике и реальной жизни что ли  :smilies:

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Не наша задача оценивать результаты, кто пришел, сколько и т.д. Мы же не знаем, что было бы если бы действовали по другому. Нужно просто следовать принципам и духу Шрилы Прабхупады.


Если бы да ка бы... Если так случилось, значит такова была воля Кришны. Не наша задача оценивать, вот и не оценивайте, занимайтесь собственной духовной практикой. Но мне не нравится, что кто-то нивелирует служение тех, кто реально помог огромному количеству людей, в том числе и мне. Каждый себя считает специалистом в управлении, воспитании детей и финансах. На деле же оказывается намного сложнее. Быть лидером очень непросто, это неблагодарная работа, постоянно на виду и масса "доброжелателей". Тот же самый Аударья Дхама прабху проводит прекрасные джапа-ретриты. Но кто об этом знает? Оно шпампы очень легко навешивать. Но чужая духовная жизнь нам не видна. Это личные отношения души и Бога, и не нам судить. Каждый служит Господу, как может. А если тем более с такими прекрасными результатами, то и подавно. И нечего нас пугать какими-то последствиями. Трудности будут всегда, при любом раскладе. Но очень легко найти такого козла отпущения и все на него свалить. :crazy:

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

Уже многие свами рассуждали на эту тему: консерватизм или либерализм... Могу посоветовать лекцию Кадамба Кананы Свами на эту тему. http://www.kksblog.com/2011/08/test-2/ (английский и немецкий)

В ней он описывает историю этого спора в ИССКОН, все "за" и "против" обеих сторон очень подробно и также анализирует проповедь самого Шрилы Прабхупады. Который был как примером консерватизма, так и примером либерализма. Вывод сделан такой, что проповедовать можно и так, и так, и то и другое будет следованием Прабхупаде. Но нужно применять ко времени, месту, обстоятельствам.

----------


## Светлана )

> ... Вывод сделан такой, что проповедовать можно и так, и так, и то и другое будет следованием Прабхупаде. Но нужно применять ко времени, месту, обстоятельствам.


Стрезва это всем понятно. Только страсть и невежество могут помешать это увидеть.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Лакшми Нараяна Прабху о положении Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## VitaliyT

> Если бы да ка бы... Если так случилось, значит такова была воля Кришны. Не наша задача оценивать, вот и не оценивайте, занимайтесь собственной духовной практикой. Но мне не нравится, что кто-то нивелирует служение тех, кто реально помог огромному количеству людей, в том числе и мне. Каждый себя считает специалистом в управлении, воспитании детей и финансах. На деле же оказывается намного сложнее. Быть лидером очень непросто, это неблагодарная работа, постоянно на виду и масса "доброжелателей". Тот же самый Аударья Дхама прабху проводит прекрасные джапа-ретриты. Но кто об этом знает? Оно шпампы очень легко навешивать. Но чужая духовная жизнь нам не видна. Это личные отношения души и Бога, и не нам судить. Каждый служит Господу, как может. А если тем более с такими прекрасными результатами, то и подавно. И нечего нас пугать какими-то последствиями. Трудности будут всегда, при любом раскладе. Но очень легко найти такого козла отпущения и все на него свалить.


Я очень рад, что Вы нашли в этой ветке повод высказаться в защиту Аударья Дхама прабху и других преданных. Это всё правда, что Вы говорите, это замечательно. Судить и оценивать это вообще не наша задача.
Поэтому этим никто не занимается. Речь идет об акценте на позитивное, в данном случае на посыл Шрилы Прабхупады выстраивать общество внутри. Важно не только чтобы люди приходили, но и не уходили. Об этом идет речь, уважаемая Тушти Лалита деви даси. Поэтому я понимаю Ваши чувства и уважаю их, никто не хотел их задеть. Успехов Вам на Вашем духовном пути! ХАРЕ КРШНА!!!

----------


## Кеша

Кстати, в последнее положение GBC нисколько не исключает косвенной проповеди.




> Речь идет об акценте на позитивное


Говорить людям, что они дураки с позитивной улыбкой?  :crazy:

----------


## VitaliyT

Кеша, Вы замечательный человек, искренний и добрый. Нам всем, наверно, надо учиться слушать. Успехов Вам на Вашем пути!

----------


## VitaliyT

> Кстати, в последнее положение GBC нисколько не исключает косвенной проповеди.
> 
> 
> Говорить людям, что они дураки с позитивной улыбкой?


Дело в том, кто что слышит. Ум слышит критику, разум пытается увидеть конструктив. Всё зависит от того, на какой платформе находится в данный момент человек.

----------


## VitaliyT

Вот это мышление, когда я говорю другу, что у него ошибка, или члену своей семьи, или он мне говорит об этом, пытается объяснить это, то если отношения дружеские и теплые это принимается нормально, но если отношения напряжены, то конечно будет всё восприниматься в штыки. Зачем Вам это напряжение? Вас это делает счастливыми?

----------


## Кеша

> Дело в том, кто что слышит. Ум слышит критику, разум пытается увидеть конструктив. Всё зависит от того, на какой платформе находится в данный момент человек.


Виталий, ну, мы с вами, допустим, это понимаем. Но а людям-то что говорить? "Вы, товарищ, простите, дурак, не на той платформе в данный момент стоите, поэтому просто следуйте моим словам"?
Вопрос же предельно ясный: *Как проповедовать жестко, но чтобы люди не шарахались?*
Под словом "как" я понимаю практические действия, а не философствования на тему. Т.е. что говорить вначале, каким тоном, как вести себя, если люди выпучили удивлённые глаза, когда видишь агрессию и т.д.




> Вот это мышление, когда я говорю другу, что у него ошибка, или члену своей семьи, или он мне говорит об этом, пытается объяснить это, то если отношения дружеские и теплые это принимается нормально, но если отношения напряжены, то конечно будет всё восприниматься в штыки. Зачем Вам это напряжение? Вас это делает счастливыми?


Напряжение не всегда идет от нас. Если человек предвзято относится к чему-то, то наши усилия в большинстве случаев бессильны. Поясню на примере: С родителями у меня хорошие, как вы говорите, теплые отношения. Но сколько я не пытался аккуратно познакомить маму с учением, никогда дальше упрёков в мой адрес это не доходило. При этом ни одной книжки она даже принципиально открывать не хочет.
У всех людей есть свобода выбора - рождать это напряжение или не рождать.

----------


## VitaliyT

Кеша, ну на каждый отдельный случай - свой вариант. Каждый человек - это отдельный микромир, поэтому какие-то шаблоны здесь неуместны. Но если проповедник опытный человек, разумный, обладает тонким зрением, он легко сможет понять что из себя представляет в общих чертах этот человек, что для него важно, каков его образ мышления. И уже будет говорить что-то и таким образом, чтобы учесть эти моменты. Всё зависит от уровня и квалификации проповедника. Если он видит, что этому человеку вообще бесполезно что-либо говорить конструктивное, то он может просто ничего не говорить. Вот о чем идет речь. Не о том, чтобы выдумывать на платформе ума различные виды проповеди, а о том, чтобы развивать свой разум и видение для себя самого, для служения.
Не нужно действовать на автомате. Мы же не роботы. Каждый человек - это личность. Откуда вообще берется эта идея всех затащить в СК. Спасти весь мир? Надо реально оценивать себя, свое место, обстоятельства. Быть практичными. *И весь посыл вообще заключается в том, чтобы выстраивать общество изнутри. Это и будет самой сильной проповедью. Это самое важное.*
А материальный вопросы, поддержание храма и другое можно решать другими способами, создавать бизнес структуры, предприятия и т.д. А то получается как будто это бизнес такой, проповедь как бизнес. Нет, это не пойдет. *И каждый имеет право внутри движения высказывать своё мнение, быть активным участником, потому что это общее достояние, оно принадлежит всем. Понимаете? Этим нельзя вот так вот разбрасываться безответственно.* И именно поэтому иногда от некоторых гуру Вы слышите такие жесткие высказывания. Потому что не все это понимают. Поэтому надо учиться принимать критику от своих братьев и сестер по вере, если уж все действительно хотят развития и движения вперед.

----------


## Кеша

> Кеша, ну на каждый отдельный случай - свой вариант. Каждый человек - это отдельный микромир, поэтому какие-то шаблоны здесь неуместны.


Вот об этом и говорят так называемые либералы: что проповедь нужна *разная*, в зависимости от места, времени и обстоятельств. И косвенная проповедь - это как раз такой случай. А консервативное крыло выступает в роли несгибаемого сержня в этом вопросе.

----------


## Светлана )

> *Как проповедовать жестко, чтобы люди не шарахались?*
> Под словом "как" я понимаю практические действия...


Че-то мне кажется, кроме работы над собой, кроме взращивания бхакти в своем сердце, ничто другое не поможет. Если от человека исходит духовный свет, бхакти, то я, невежественная джива, приму  любые, даже самые жесткие слова. А если кто-то другой просто высокомерно ругается, я подумаю, что он агрессивный идиот, не более того.

----------


## Кеша

> Че-то мне кажется, кроме работы над собой, кроме взращивания бхакти в своем сердце, ничто другое не поможет.


Безусловно! Но практический опыт в общих вопросах, которым желательно делиться, никто не отменял  :smilies: 

*Уважаемые участники. Я сказал всё, не вижу смысла писать со своей стороны одно и то же по 10-му разу.
Всем спасибо за беседу.*

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Если здесь http://prabhupada.com.ua/,в поиске набрать ЛИБЕРАЛЫ,КОНСЕРВАТОРЫ,то вы у Шрилы Прабхупады таких понятий не увидите.Кто-то ввел...понимаете? ввел эти понятия.Для чего? Шрила Прабхупада не хотел что бы что-то менялось.Что это за новшество-ЛИБЕРАЛЫ.КОНСЕРВАТОРЫ?Кто это поделил уже преданных на группы? Вот это и есть-НЕГОДЯЙСТВО!!!

----------


## VitaliyT

Кеша, вдумайтесь. Копните глубже. Не надо зацикливаться на одном аспекте. Взгляните шире и услышьте о чем здесь идет речь. Вы застряли в одном месте.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Если здесь http://prabhupada.com.ua/,в поиске набрать ЛИБЕРАЛЫ,КОНСЕРВАТОРЫ,то вы у Шрилы Прабхупады таких понятий не увидите.Кто-то ввел...понимаете? ввел эти понятия.Для чего? Шрила Прабхупада не хотел что бы что-то менялось.Что это за новшество-ЛИБЕРАЛЫ.КОНСЕРВАТОРЫ?Кто это поделил уже преданных на группы? Вот это и есть-НЕГОДЯЙСТВО!!!


Да, это работа ума. Разделять, отчленять. И некоторые очень сильно на этом застряли. Мы принимаем, ценим всё позитивное в каждом отдельном моменте, преданном, действиях, и откидываем всё ложное и неправильное. Вот это разум.

----------


## Светлана )

> Безусловно! Но практический опыт в общих вопросах, которым желательно делиться, никто не отменял


Практический опыт: нужно обязательно учиться культуре общения как минимум, для начала.
Психология(Духовная, Ведическая а не "по-фрейду")очень помогает понимать других. А заодно - себя, свой уровень и свои мотивы.
Когда агрессивный неофит, не имея духовной реализации, пытается оскобить и "забить" собеседника цитатами Прабхупады, так "одержать победу", это только дискредитирует всю традицию...

----------


## Светлана )

"Прабхупада: Преданный - совершенный джентльмен. Почему? Поскольку он развил в себе все достоинства. Это называется бхадра. Преданный не может быть абхадра. Поэтому преданный никогда не грубит людям."
Хари Шаури. ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТНЫЙ ДНЕВНИК.

----------


## Александр.Б

Нет никакой косвенной проповеди, есть постепенное открытие знания. Даже если вы сразу скажете людям, что Кришна - Бог, и они с этим согласятся, то вам потом всё равно понадобиться много времени и сил, чтобы объяснить человеку его собственную природу, природу окружающего мира и природу Абсолюта. А это то, с чего и начинают "косвенники". Они пытаются подготовить культурную почву.

Не думаю, что Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи были как роботы, действующие только по конкретному алгоритму. Как дети, неспособные сориентироваться в сложившейся ситуации, и чуть что, сразу бежать к мамочке. Скорее всего, он хотел, чтобы преданные повзрослели, и применяли свой разум относительно миссии, согласно времени и обстоятельствам.

ИМХО

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Эта негодяйская философия убила весь мир, атеизм. Так много инкарнаций, богов, это всего лишь разные ложные теории. Вот что происходит. Так много гуру, и все они негодяи. Все негодяи. Принимают это за должное. Любой, кто говорит, против принципов Бхагавад-Гиты, он является негодяем номер 1. И всё. Не признавайте его. Скажите ему в лицо, «Принимаешь ли ты Кришну, как Верховную Личность Бога»? Если он скажет, «Нет». «Тогда Вы негодяй». И всё. Никаких исключений нет. По крайней мере, вы знаете, что вот это негодяй. Так как Бог это Кришна, Верховный.




Полностью лекция http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20B...023_08_73.html

----------


## Светлана )

> ... Скажите ему в лицо, «Принимаешь ли ты Кришну, как Верховную Личность Бога»? Если он скажет, «Нет». «Тогда Вы негодяй». И всё. Никаких исключений нет...


Это не отменяет наставления о месте, времени и обстоятельствах...Зайдет так бхакта Петя куда-нибудь в сельскую(или городскую) администрацию и изобразит из себя Прабхупаду... все. Миссия выполнена?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Это не отменяет наставления о месте, времени и обстоятельствах...Зайдет так бхакта Петя куда-нибудь в сельскую(или городскую) администрацию и изобразит из себя Прабхупаду... все. Миссия выполнена?


Здесь суть даже не в словах....суть в той бескомпромиссности с которой проповедовал Шрила Прабхупада,его настроение и решительность.Вот что важно.

При чем тут бхакта Петя?

----------


## Светлана )

> Здесь суть даже не в словах....суть в той бескомпромиссности с которой проповедовал Шрила Прабхупада, его настроение и решительность.Вот что важно.


Полностью согласна с Вами! Его настроение и решительность, а не наша грубость и агрессивность.




> При чем тут бхакта Петя?


 Это компромисс. Я имела ввиду "приходите Вы куда-нибудь в сельскую(или городскую) администрацию и..."

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Полностью согласна с Вами!


Ну наконец-то))) Вот об этом мы и говорили тут целые сутки)))Только не со мной(говорили)))) Это и пытается донести до каждого преданного Шрила Прабхупада.Это-его фирменный знак.

----------


## Светлана )

У Прабхупады-то понятно, нет проблем, как донести знание.  Я думала, Вы советовали всем последователям Прабхупады так делать, буквально:




> В этом -то и фишка Шрилы Прабхупады!!! Именно-КОНФЛИКТ!!!Именно-война с майей!!! Вы еще этого не поняли?А на войне,извините,не до рассюсюкиваний.Но Вы можете быть санитаркой)))
> 
> Как знаете звезды шоу-бизнеса...они себя пиарять через скандалы....так и Шрила Прабхупада это-большой СКАНДАЛ с майей!!!



Я и поспешила сказать "Если видя явное отторжение, еще и конфликт сделать,(не будучи чистым преданным) то выгонят этого "героя" в лучшем случае. В худшем - всю ятру."
Это я не с  Прабхупадой спорила, Вы понимаете.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Эта негодяйская философия убила весь мир, атеизм. Так много инкарнаций, богов, это всего лишь разные ложные теории. Вот что происходит. Так много гуру, и все они негодяи. Все негодяи. Принимают это за должное. Любой, кто говорит, против принципов Бхагавад-Гиты, он является негодяем номер 1. И всё. Не признавайте его. Скажите ему в лицо, «Принимаешь ли ты Кришну, как Верховную Личность Бога»? Если он скажет, «Нет». «Тогда Вы негодяй». И всё. Никаких исключений нет. По крайней мере, вы знаете, что вот это негодяй. Так как Бог это Кришна, Верховный.


Попытайтесь понять:
Вы не можете подойти к человеку, произнести какой-то непонятный для него термин и потом сказать, - раз ты не согласен, то ты негодяй.
Прабхупада сначала объясняет человеку, кто такой Кришна, доходчиво объясняет принципы Бхагават Гиты, а потом, когда человек понял о чём речь, уже можно спросить его, принимает ли он Кришну, принимает ли он принципы Бхагават Гиты?
И если после всех объяснений, когда человек всё понял, он говорит, что не согласен, мол, у меня свои законы, я сам с усам! Вот тут, вы можете сказать: - Ты негодяй!

Вот так я понимаю то, что говорит Прабхупада!

Сначала дай человеку образование, а потом смотри, какой он сделает выбор.
А обвинять кого-то в негодяйстве, не обеспечив ему право выбора, это...сами скажите, как такое называется)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Попытайтесь понять:
> Вы не можете подойти к человеку, произнести какой-то непонятный для него термин и потом сказать, - раз ты не согласен, то ты негодяй.
> Прабхупада сначала объясняет человеку, кто такой Кришна, доходчиво объясняет принципы Бхагават Гиты, а потом, когда человек понял о чём речь, уже можно спросить его, принимает ли он Кришну, принимает ли он принципы Бхагават Гиты?
> И если после всех объяснений, когда человек всё понял, он говорит, что не согласен, мол, у меня свои законы, я сам с усам! Вот тут, вы можете сказать: - Ты негодяй!
> 
> Вот так я понимаю то, что говорит Прабхупада!
> 
> Сначала дай человеку образование, а потом смотри, какой он сделает выбор.
> А обвинять кого-то в негодяйстве, не обеспечив ему право выбора, это...сами скажите, как такое называется)))


В 179 посте об этом.
Интересно,что Вы сам что-то приписываете кому-то(чего он и не имел ввиду),а потом с этим же и боритесь.Вы сами себя успокаиваете что ли? 
Еще раз......суть темы в 179.

----------


## VitaliyT

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC
Как всегда очень детальная и многогранная статья Враджендры Кумар прабху.
Когда речь идет об одновременном наличии этих двух направлений и тенденций - широкая проповедь и "сгущение молока" - то не кажется ли Вам что есть объединяющий момент для всех, который заключается в том, что надо развивать общину внутри, развивать качество, тогда и труды проповеди не будут сводиться в ноль. Вот о чем идет речь. Не нужно думать раздельно, как два разных направления, когда обстоятельства заключаются в том, что нужно идти и проповедовать активно, это все смогут делать и все это поймут, харинама и другое. А когда люди приходят, и не получают того, что должно быть, качества, тогда какой смысл идти и проповедовать. Вот о чем речь. Поэтому эта статья замечательное начало для понимания всего этого вопроса. Поэтому речь идет об объединении усилий для построения сильного, качественного общества, и было бы замечательно, если бы психологи-проповедники в частности, как и другие подключились сейчас со всеми своими интеллектуальными ресурсами и другими возможными ресурсами именно для решения этой одной общей для всех задачи.
До тех пор пока не будет качественной структуры внутри общества, налаженных связей, сильной общины, разве будет общество развиваться, несмотря ни какие усилия проповедников? Люди приходят, смотрят на всё и разочаровываются в большинстве своем. Вот что происходит. Поэтому Прабхупада и говорит про сгущение молока, сейчас нужно именно это. Проповедь потом. Это всегда можно успеть. Здесь нет ничего сложного. Когда такие ценности, это не требует особой рекламы. Люди придут, увидят - о, да, действительно всё так, и будут развиваться духовно.
Надо объединять усилия, это должно исходить ото всех, от проповедников, либералов, консерваторов, старших младших, ото всех. Цель у всех одна. Почему нет этого духа? Не видно этого. Одни планы, слова. Где реальные действия в этом направлении?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Где реальные действия в этом направлении?


О каких действиях речь?

----------


## VitaliyT

"В чем же причины ситуации, создавшейся сейчас в ятре?

Основные проблемы московской общины в неразвитости организационной инфраструктуры, необходимой для быстрого решения насущных задач. *Количественный рост общины в Москве пока сильно опережает качество отношений между членами общины, а уровень взаимного доверия и сотрудничества отнюдь не на высоте*. Налаживать эти механизмы в многотысячной общине в условиях мегаполиса (огромные расстояния, разброс мест проживания и деятельности и др.) очень нелегко.

А каковы, на Ваш взгляд, пути выхода из организационного кризиса?

Община Москвы находится на этапе развития, когда начинают формироваться внутриобщинные структуры (комитеты, cоветы), которые принимают ответственность за развитие разных институтов, о которой сказано выше.
Все это требует времени. Это нельзя искусственно ускорить. Опыт развития общин за рубежом (в условиях, опять-таки,  мегаполисов) говорит о том, что на решение таких задач уходят годы совместного сотрудничества и слаженных усилий многих вайшнавов. Терпение, желание сотрудничества, личная и организационная зрелость, совместная деятельность и эффективные организационные формы – залог успешного решения текущих проблем."

http://www.krishna.ru/news/announcem...ow-iskcon.html

Это немного напоминает бюрократическую машину СССР. Уже есть конкретные предложения, эффективные. Можно уже начать реально что-то делать. Если что-то нужно, давайте объединяться, думать вместе. решать вопрос. Что сложного? Зачем тянуть кота за хвост?

----------


## VitaliyT

Должна быть группа, которая была бы реально репрезентативна. Она должна разрабатывать серьезный план. Создать интернет портал для общения и обсуждения этих планов, решения тактических и других задач. 
Сюда должны вовлекаться *все* преданные Москвы и области, и все преданные по всей России и стран СНГ. И по мере созревания начинать предпринимать реальные действия по построению с/х/поселения общины, стро-во храма и прочее, выстраивание бизнес-предприятий и прочее.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC
> Как всегда очень детальная и многогранная статья Враджендры Кумар прабху.
> Когда речь идет об одновременном наличии этих двух направлений и тенденций - широкая проповедь и "сгущение молока" - то не кажется ли Вам что есть объединяющий момент для всех, который заключается в том, что надо развивать общину внутри, развивать качество, тогда и труды проповеди не будут сводиться в ноль. Вот о чем идет речь. Не нужно думать раздельно, как два разных направления, когда обстоятельства заключаются в том, что нужно идти и проповедовать активно, это все смогут делать и все это поймут, харинама и другое. А когда люди приходят, и не получают того, что должно быть, качества, тогда какой смысл идти и проповедовать. Вот о чем речь. Поэтому эта статья замечательное начало для понимания всего этого вопроса. Поэтому речь идет об объединении усилий для построения сильного, качественного общества, и было бы замечательно, если бы психологи-проповедники в частности, как и другие подключились сейчас со всеми своими интеллектуальными ресурсами и другими возможными ресурсами именно для решения этой одной общей для всех задачи.
> До тех пор пока не будет качественной структуры внутри общества, налаженных связей, сильной общины, разве будет общество развиваться, несмотря ни какие усилия проповедников? Люди приходят, смотрят на всё и разочаровываются в большинстве своем. Вот что происходит. Поэтому Прабхупада и говорит про сгущение молока, сейчас нужно именно это. Проповедь потом. Это всегда можно успеть. Здесь нет ничего сложного. Когда такие ценности, это не требует особой рекламы. Люди придут, увидят - о, да, действительно всё так, и будут развиваться духовно.
> Надо объединять усилия, это должно исходить ото всех, от проповедников, либералов, консерваторов, старших младших, ото всех. Цель у всех одна. Почему нет этого духа? Не видно этого. Одни планы, слова. Где реальные действия в этом направлении?


Эта статья не выдерживает никакой критики!!! Берусь опровергнуть эти понятия (по сути)КОНСЕРВАТОРЫ и ЛИБЕРАЛЫ.Ответную статью размещу здесь в ближайшее время.

Сразу же...навскидку.....1.Цитата.....В ШБ 2.9.36 Кришна говорит Брахме: «Тот, кто ищет высшую Абсолютную Истину, Личность Бога, должен во что бы то ни стало продолжать свой поиск вплоть до достижения своей цели – всегда и везде, при любых обстоятельствах, как прямыми, так и косвенными методами».
Этот стих говорит о прямом и косвенном путях к Кришне, что позволяет варьировать стратегию проповеди в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельствами.
Мой ответ....Это до принятия сознания Кришны.Но если человек УЖЕ брахман,то извините,какие метания?
2.Даже в ближайшем окружении Кришны есть два крыла гопи, которые имеют несколько разные настроения в служении Кришне. Поэтому нам нужно привыкать к тому, что кто-то с нами всегда будет в чем-то не согласен. Такова реальность жизни.
Мой ответ........это выбор и разногласия УЖЕ в ВЫБРАННОЙ системе ценностей.Не стоит их подменять и сравнивать с выбором и метаниями обусловленной души.
3.Господь Чайтанйа бросил открытый вызов консервативной и косной кастовой системе средневековой Индии.
Мой ответ.........Мы уже выбрали Шрилу Прабхупаду и с кастовой системой ничего общего не имеем.Так что ЛИБЕРАЛИЗМ Господа еще не дает прав подражать Ему всем и каждому.Шрила Прабхупада могэто делать.
Не критика(прошу прощения).а диспут.скорее)))

----------


## VitaliyT

Критика вообще неуместна в такой ситуации. Сейчас уместно только одно: объединение всех для одной цели - построение качественного общества внутри. Нужно чтобы все уже это поняли. Нужны решения для разного уровня преданных, нужны серьезные планы по развитию. Иначе всё это обретает примитивный материалистический вид. Эта какая-то бюрократия, по-моему.

Понятно, что говорить только мало, но неужели нет активных ответственных лиц, которые бы занялись этим, если нужно - я могу включиться в какой-то степени и тоже помогать в этом вопросе. Надо расставить приоритеты четко и надо чтобы большая часть их приняла. В том числе психологи, проповедники и все другие.

Эта возвышенная сентиментальность уже отняла какое-то время, может быть надо стать практичными? Эта наша, в конце концов, жизнь, наша ответственность. Мы не должны занимать позицию жертвы, как с храмом и прочее. Можно пробовать другие варианты.

----------


## VitaliyT

Начинать надо с материальной базы. Нужно создавать бизнес-предприятия не связанные с проповедью, "паствой".
Причем не просто какие-то бизнес-предприятия, а эффективные, конкурентноспособные. когда будет матер. база, будет легче уже решать другие вопросы.
А то получается замкнутый круг, чтобы поддерживать и развивать качество, нужно количество.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Критика вообще неуместна в такой ситуации. Сейчас уместно только одно: объединение всех для одной цели - построение качественного общества внутри. Нужно чтобы все уже это поняли. Нужны решения для разного уровня преданных, нужны серьезные планы по развитию. Иначе всё это обретает примитивный материалистический вид. Эта какая-то бюрократия, по-моему.
> 
> Понятно, что говорить только мало, но неужели нет активных ответственных лиц, которые бы занялись этим, если нужно - я могу включиться в какой-то степени и тоже помогать в этом вопросе. Надо расставить приоритеты четко и надо чтобы большая часть их приняла. В том числе психологи, проповедники и все другие.
> 
> Эта возвышенная сентиментальность уже отняла какое-то время, может быть надо стать практичными? Эта наша, в конце концов, жизнь, наша ответственность. Мы не должны занимать позицию жертвы, как с храмом и прочее. Можно пробовать другие варианты.


Можете помочь....в создании общей трансцендентной атмосферы))) А это-Шраванам,киртанам.вишнох,смаранам......ну и дальше,по списку)))

На сегодня реальные планы это-развитие Бхакти врикш.Знакомы с таким чудом?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Начинать надо с материальной базы. Нужно создавать бизнес-предприятия не связанные с проповедью, "паствой".
> Причем не просто какие-то бизнес-предприятия, а эффективные, конкурентноспособные. когда будет матер. база, будет легче уже решать другие вопросы.


Вы наивный оптимист))) Все вокруг уже схвачено и поделено)))

----------


## VitaliyT

Про бхакти-врикши я уже писал. Нужно делать их по другому плану, по качественным критериям, не по территориальным.
Что касается всего остального, здравый смысл возобладает, рано или поздно.

----------


## VitaliyT

Можно построить орг. структуру так, чтобы это стало работающим. Чтобы было грамотное распределение и учитывались бы все факторы и интересы. Это очень важно.
А совместные усилия преданных могут сделать очень много. Больше чем совместные усилия карми. Дело в организации.
Надо разработать план, отдать его на подтверждение Гопал Кришны Госвами и других GBC и просто реализовывать. Вот и всё. Они будут курировать сверху всё это.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Сразу же...навскидку.....1.Цитата.....В ШБ 2.9.36 Кришна говорит Брахме: «Тот, кто ищет высшую Абсолютную Истину, Личность Бога, должен во что бы то ни стало продолжать свой поиск вплоть до достижения своей цели – всегда и везде, при любых обстоятельствах, как прямыми, так и косвенными методами».
Этот стих говорит о прямом и косвенном путях к Кришне, что позволяет варьировать стратегию проповеди в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельствами.
Мой ответ....Это до принятия сознания Кришны.Но если человек УЖЕ брахман,то извините,какие метания?
2.Даже в ближайшем окружении Кришны есть два крыла гопи, которые имеют несколько разные настроения в служении Кришне. Поэтому нам нужно привыкать к тому, что кто-то с нами всегда будет в чем-то не согласен. Такова реальность жизни.
Мой ответ........это выбор и разногласия УЖЕ в ВЫБРАННОЙ системе ценностей.Не стоит их подменять и сравнивать с выбором и метаниями обусловленной души.
3.Господь Чайтанйа бросил открытый вызов консервативной и косной кастовой системе средневековой Индии.
Мой ответ.........Мы уже выбрали Шрилу Прабхупаду и с кастовой системой ничего общего не имеем.Так что ЛИБЕРАЛИЗМ Господа еще не дает прав подражать Ему всем и каждому.Шрила Прабхупада могэто делать.
4.Цитата.....Бхактивинода Тхакур и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати тоже были новаторами по своим временам. Бхактивинода Тхакур изложил коротко суть учения Господа Чайтанйи на английском языке и отправил эту книгу в Университет МакГилла в Канаде. Он начал осуществлять пророчество Господа Чайтанйи о проповеди по всему миру. Его сын Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати тоже стал новатором.
Мой ответ.........Опять пример не для рядового преданного))) АЧАРЬЯ может менять и проявлять ЛИБЕРАЛИЗМ.Мы же-скромные ИХ последователи.
5.Цитата....... Но в вопросах стратегии и социальной адаптации мы вполне либеральны и гибки, и это единственный способ идти в ногу с вечно меняющейся материальной природой.
Мой ответ.......Материальная прироад-статична......это просто иллюзия.что она меняестя(ну может быть внешне-зима.лето),но суть ее остается такой же во все времена.
6.эта «борьба» на самом деле позволяет нам сохранять (консерватизм) суть, но адаптироваться (либерализм) к новым обстоятельствам.
Мой ответ.....А это уже похоже на христианских последователей.котрые говорят,типа-ну Иисус жил 2000 лет назад,сейчас времена другие!
7.Цитата.......Он разрешил женщинам жить в храмах, давал им брахманическую инициацию, чем вызвал критику со стороны некоторых своих духовных братьев и традиционных последователей индуизма.
Мой ответ.......ЭТО-Шрила Прабхупад!!! Он все для нас УЖЕ устрои.Кто-то хочет быть умнее его? Он говорил......все уже есть в моих книгах...понимаете?ВСЕ.
8.Цитата.......Либерализм позволяет нам пользоваться счетчиком для джапы, когда мы читаем джапу в местах, где четки не очень удобны.
Мой ответ.......Основная читается (16 кругов) на четка,все остальное можно и на счетчике.
9.Цитата........Новые тенденции в проповеди через посредство психологии, астрологии и т.д. явно отражают либеральные новаторские тенденции.
Мой ответ....со временем и Дханвантари станет приоритетом.Так и уходит со временем понятие о Кришне.Это уже было на Руси...1000 лет тому.
10.Цитата.....К сожалению, мы наблюдаем удивительный парадокс: либералы по сути не против консерваторов, а консерваторы в принципе против либералов. Так, отрицая силу, которая их уравновешивает и отрезвляет, консерваторы сами обрекают себя на косность, самокапсуляцию, и, в конце концов, деградацию. 
Мой ответ.......Вот так!!!))) Сперва о дружбе и двух крылах,а потом-приговор)))
11.Цитата....Один из главных доводов консерваторов против всего нового – это известная фраза Прабхупады «ничего не меняйте, иначе вы все испортите». Что он имел в виду под словом «ничего»? 
Мой ответ.......Ничего значит-ничего.Это подобно принципу-Не убий.Какие еще нужны трактовки?
12.Цитата.....Больше всего сейчас «достается» психологам.
Мой ответ.........А что,психологам-брахманам уже мало Шрилы Прабхупады?
13.Цитата........В идеале общество преданных не должно делиться на либералов и консерваторов.
Мой ответ.....с этого и надо было бы начать статью и.......закончить сразу.
14.Цитата.......Я не претендую на то, что мой анализ данной проблемы безошибочен.
Мой ответ......В данных ответах поддерживаю и я такую идею))
15 Цитата......Ваш слуга, Враджендра Кумар дас 
Мой ответ........и я-Ваш слуга ,Юдхиштхиранатх дас.

----------


## Александр.Б

> В 179 посте об этом.
> Интересно,что Вы сам что-то приписываете кому-то(чего он и не имел ввиду),а потом с этим же и боритесь.Вы сами себя успокаиваете что ли? 
> Еще раз......суть темы в 179.


Я ничего ни кому не приписываю, я просто проходил мимо и не удержался. Вообще не могу понять, о чём тут спор)))
Создалось впечатление, что одни утверждают, что в горах снег белый! 
а другие говорят,что вода в озере мокрая!!!!
И спорят, и доказывают это друг-дружке.
Бред какой-то)))
Прошу прощения, что встрял)))

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> ШРИПАД БХАКТИ ВИКАША СВАМИ из лекции "Что лучше - качество или количество, ЧЧ 1.17.22"
> ..* Есть очень большая проблема в исккон с этой идеей, что нужно так или иначе привести людей в ИСККОН, с помощью косвенной проповеди, а дальше люди ознакомятся со всем и станут преданными Кришны.*


 Во-первых, не в Исккон, а в СК.
 А во-вторых, если нет понимания, что в другом случае они вообще будут враждебны СК, тогда разговора не получится вообще.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А во-вторых, если нет понимания, что в другом случае они вообще будут враждебны СК, тогда разговора не получится вообще.


Вот!  :good: 
Постсоветское общество и так достаточно агрессивно, и еще добавлять масла в огонь агрессивной проповедью - значит копать яму и себе, и ИСККОН  :sed:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Сразу же...навскидку.....1.Цитата.....В ШБ 2.9.36 Кришна говорит Брахме: «Тот, кто ищет высшую Абсолютную Истину, Личность Бога, должен во что бы то ни стало продолжать свой поиск вплоть до достижения своей цели – всегда и везде, при любых обстоятельствах, как прямыми, так и косвенными методами».
> Этот стих говорит о прямом и косвенном путях к Кришне, что позволяет варьировать стратегию проповеди в соответствии с местом, временем и обстоятельствами.
> Мой ответ....Это до принятия сознания Кришны.Но если человек УЖЕ брахман,то извините,какие метания?


Там сказано: "продолжать свой поиск вплоть до достижения своей цели", а не "вплоть до того, как приняли сознание Кришны". В сознании Кришны тоже надо продолжать поиск Кришны как прямыми, так и косвенными методами.




> 4.Цитата.....Бхактивинода Тхакур и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати тоже были новаторами по своим временам. Бхактивинода Тхакур изложил коротко суть учения Господа Чайтанйи на английском языке и отправил эту книгу в Университет МакГилла в Канаде. Он начал осуществлять пророчество Господа Чайтанйи о проповеди по всему миру. Его сын Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати тоже стал новатором.
> Мой ответ.........Опять пример не для рядового преданного))) АЧАРЬЯ может менять и проявлять ЛИБЕРАЛИЗМ.Мы же-скромные ИХ последователи.


Следуя такой логике, мы не должны пользоваться интернетом, так как Шрила Прабхупада им не пользовался.




> 5.Цитата....... Но в вопросах стратегии и социальной адаптации мы вполне либеральны и гибки, и это единственный способ идти в ногу с вечно меняющейся материальной природой.
> Мой ответ.......Материальная прироад-статична......это просто иллюзия.что она меняестя(ну может быть внешне-зима.лето),но суть ее остается такой же во все времена.


Да, суть одинакова. Но ситуации разные. Жизнь заставляет меняться. Зимой мы одеваем теплую одежду, летом - легкую. И нету одной универсальной одежды на все времена. Так и с проповедью. Она должна меняться в зависимости от ситуации.




> 6.эта «борьба» на самом деле позволяет нам сохранять (консерватизм) суть, но адаптироваться (либерализм) к новым обстоятельствам.
> Мой ответ.....А это уже похоже на христианских последователей.котрые говорят,типа-ну Иисус жил 2000 лет назад,сейчас времена другие!


А что плохого? По-Вашему, все христиане должны жить в пещерах, как первые последователи Христа?




> 7.Цитата.......Он разрешил женщинам жить в храмах, давал им брахманическую инициацию, чем вызвал критику со стороны некоторых своих духовных братьев и традиционных последователей индуизма.
> Мой ответ.......ЭТО-Шрила Прабхупад!!! Он все для нас УЖЕ устрои.Кто-то хочет быть умнее его? Он говорил......все уже есть в моих книгах...понимаете?ВСЕ.


В книгах Шрилы Прабхупады есть сознание Кришны. Но привлечь людей к сознанию Кришны, к чтению книг Шрилы Прабхупады - это уже наша задача. И мы это можем делать разными путями.




> 11.Цитата....Один из главных доводов консерваторов против всего нового – это известная фраза Прабхупады «ничего не меняйте, иначе вы все испортите». Что он имел в виду под словом «ничего»? 
> Мой ответ.......Ничего значит-ничего.Это подобно принципу-Не убий.Какие еще нужны трактовки?


Это главный аргумент ритвиков. "Ничего не меняйте". Значит, не должно быть гуру, инициирует только Шрила Прабхупада. Но это же абсурд!




> 12.Цитата.....Больше всего сейчас «достается» психологам.
> Мой ответ.........А что,психологам-брахманам уже мало Шрилы Прабхупады?


Да развития сознания Кришны книг Шрилы Прабхупады достаточно. Но для занятия психологией есть специальная литература.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Там сказано: "продолжать свой поиск вплоть до достижения своей цели", а не "вплоть до того, как приняли сознание Кришны". В сознании Кришны тоже надо продолжать поиск Кришны как прямыми, так и косвенными методами.


Мне понравилось выссказывание Патита-паваны прабху..........Наше смирение выражается в том, что мы принимаем имя Бога и нам этого вполне достаточно для полного счастья, фактически мы готовы  к тому, что больше ничего в нашей жизни хорошего и не произойдёт, потому что самое хорошее уже произошло: мы встретились с трансцендентным знанием. Это и есть любовь. Любящему человеку важно только отношение к нему любимого и если тот отвечает взаимностью, больше ему уже ничего не надо. А Бог отвечает взаимностью каждому, кто вручит ему своё сердце..





> Следуя такой логике, мы не должны пользоваться интернетом, так как Шрила Прабхупада им не пользовался.


Вообще-то-да.......где-то тут на форуме,вчера.читал выссказывание Шрилы Прабхупады про инет (не могу найти).Когда я приезжаю в деревню,то мне инет абсолютно не нужен.У меня нет ломок по этому поводу.Инет это-глупости большого города.




> Да, суть одинакова. Но ситуации разные. Жизнь заставляет меняться. Зимой мы одеваем теплую одежду, летом - легкую. И нету одной универсальной одежды на все времена. Так и с проповедью. Она должна меняться в зависимости от ситуации.


Какие ситуации? Господь Шри Чайтанья говорил-говори каждому встречному о Кришне.
При чем тут внешние атрибуты? Ситуация в мат. мире всегда одна(по сути).А именно-рождение,старость,болезни и смерть.




> А что плохого? По-Вашему, все христиане должны жить в пещерах, как первые последователи Христа?


Речь о привнесении изминений в угоду количеству. Из статьи Враджендра Кумара о христианстве......... И для того чтобы сделать  эти  ограничения более приемлемыми социально, чтобы было как можно больше последователей,Павел, обладавший шакти, как мы говорим, силой, энергией, стал популярен среди купцов и политиков. И те  поблажки,  которые  он  давал,  были  им выгодны. Это хорошая религия, можно охватить  много  людей,  и  на  этой почве эксплуатировать их по принадлежности  к  вере. 




> Это главный аргумент ритвиков. "Ничего не меняйте". Значит, не должно быть гуру, инициирует только Шрила Прабхупада. Но это же абсурд!


Я о ритвицизме ничего не говорил)))





> Да развития сознания Кришны книг Шрилы Прабхупады достаточно. Но для занятия психологией есть специальная литература.


И? Что-то я не совсем понял.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вот! 
> Постсоветское общество и так достаточно агрессивно, и еще добавлять масла в огонь агрессивной проповедью - значит копать яму и себе, и ИСККОН


У Махараджа в статье сказано....Смело и ясно. Чувствуете разницу между "агрессивно" и "смело"?

----------


## VitaliyT

Посыл учитывать время и обстоятельства как раз и заключается сейчас в том, чтобы делать то, что нужно сейчас, но не в том, чтобы подстраиваться. И здесь я поддерживаю Юдхиштхирнатха прабху (надеюсь, написал без ошибок). Но смелостью обладают и другие проповедники, которые проповедуют косвенно. То что делают некоторые такие преданные - это очень храбро, открыто и смело.
Но сейчас речь о другом. Речь о том, что актуально сейчас, в данную минуту для общей миссии. И если есть преданные, которые способны пожертвовать личной выгоде общим интересам, то это уже дух Шрилы Прабхупады. Вот о чем идет речь.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Может кто-то приведет пример из Шримад Бхагаватам о ,так называемой,косвенной проповеди? Или пример ,так называемого,либерализма в Шримад Бхагаватам.

----------


## VitaliyT

Косвенная проповедь - это когда я вижу, что человек в принципе способен принять СК, но если я скажу ему прямо сейчас про маха-мантру и Кришну, то он не будет дальше меня слушать. Почему это так? Потому что репутация движения испорчена. Поэтому сейчас развивается косвенная проповедь.
Но если идти дальше по этому пути, то будут отклонения в философии и это уже не СК. Поэтому нужно сделать акцент на качество, тогда проповедник скажет, я из Харе Кришна движения, и человек сочтет за удачу поговорить с ним. Это всё. К этому сводится всё.

Поэтому надо прекратить всю эту полумерную проповедь, точно также как и фанатичную. Надо всем сделать акцент на внутреннее развитие. Уже достаточно людей принимают эту философию, чтобы развить качественную общину. Идя таким путем, людей придет естесственным образом намного больше. Это уже надо понять. Но для многих проповедь - это средство выживания. Поэтому надо решать материальные вопросы. Но не за счет проповеди.

Тот кто только пришел в СК не должен сразу стать святым. Для него есть уже всё, этапы и т.д., развитие благости поэтапное и всё. Здесь есть уже всё. И оно совершенно.

----------


## Кеша

> Вообще-то-да.......Когда я приезжаю в деревню,то мне инет абсолютно не нужен.У меня нет ломок по этому поводу.Инет это-глупости большого города.


Ну тогда вам надо выдернуть шнур и ходить проповедовать в оффлайне, а не в скайпе. А то какое же это следование словам Прабхупады?  :crazy: 




> Почему это так? Потому что репутация движения испорчена.


Кстати, благодаря агрессивной проповеди на заре ИСККОН в России.

----------


## VitaliyT

Кеша, давайте уже конструктивно мыслить. Хватит спорить. Это бессмысленно. Вы тратите энергию Кришны на пустое сопротивление. Давайте объединяться серьезно. Без вот этого вот противостояния на уровне ума. Я уже писал много раз про фанатизм. К чему вообще Ваши слова. Нужен конструктив, только позитив. Вы же можете быть очень полезным, очень конструктивным для общества.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Может кто-то приведет пример из Шримад Бхагаватам о ,так называемой,косвенной проповеди? Или пример ,так называемого,либерализма в Шримад Бхагаватам.


Например, почти вся 9 Песнь - описание царских династий. Почти ничего трансцендентного, просто рассказ, у кого кто родился. Как я слышал, это включено в ШБ для того, чтобы привлечь к ней индийские семьи, знающие свою родословную до самых глубин. Что это как не косвенная проповедь?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Но для многих проповедь - это средство выживания. Поэтому надо решать материальные вопросы. Но не за счет проповеди.


В этом-то и фишка.Ладно бы там какие-то психологи со стороны,так ИСККОНовские брахманы за свою проповедь деньги берут.Нашли,млин,золотую жилу.Знание должно бесплатно раздваться,тем более если ты-брахман.Поэтому все эти статьи про КОНСЕРВАТИЗМ и ЛИБЕРАЛИЗМ - зеленый свет для тех,кто хочет паразитировать на СК.Пропаоведуй ШБ ,если ты-брахман.Там более там написано.......Те, кто изучает ПСИХОЛОГИЮ, обнаружат в «Бхагаватам» новый взгляд на природу сознания, поведение человека и философское понимание личности.

----------


## Кеша

> Кеша, давайте уже конструктивно мыслить. Хватит спорить. Это бессмысленно. Вы тратите энергию Кришны на пустое сопротивление. Давайте объединяться серьезно. Без вот этого вот противостояния на уровне ума. Я уже писал много раз про фанатизм. К чему вообще Ваши слова. Нужен конструктив, только позитив. Вы же можете быть очень полезным, очень конструктивным для общества.


Мои слова к тому, что консервативное крыло ругает технологии, которое само же и использует.

Виталий, не волнуйтесь вы так, всё хорошо и спокойно  :smilies:

----------


## VitaliyT

> В этом-то и фишка.Ладно бы там какие-то психологи со стороны,так ИСККОНовские брахманы за свою проповедь деньги берут.Нашли,млин,золотую жилу.Знание должно бесплатно раздваться,тем более если ты-брахман.Поэтому все эти статьи про КОНСЕРВАТИЗМ и ЛИБЕРАЛИЗМ - зеленый свет ждля тех,кто хочет паразитировать на СК.


Поэтому надо создавать обычные мирские организации на общих условиях рыночных, где работали бы преданные, но не на блатных условиях, а на рыночных, но прибыль бы распределялась исходя из общих целей общества. Вот это то с чего надо начинать сейчас. И сюда надо вовлечь силы психологов, брахманов и всех остальных. Нельзя паразитировать на движении Шрилы Прабхупады, надо его возвышать и развивать.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Мои слова к тому, что консервативное крыло ругает технологии, которое само же и использует.
> 
> Виталий, не волнуйтесь вы так, всё хорошо и спокойно


Кеша, для Вас может быть вопрос этот не так актуален. Вы где проживаете? Сейчас очень актуальны вопросы, которые здесь поднимаются в первую очередь для москвичей, для россиян. Но это в дальнейшем затрагивает всех. Поэтому участие всех крайне важно.

Да, я волнуюсь за то, каково сейчас положение, меня это не оставляет равнодушным. В своем же первом посте на форуме я говорю про это, и говорю об этом во всех постах. Одна линия, одно настроение всегда. Подумайте над этим. Надеюсь, Вы услышите. А до тех пор я буду разговаривать с людьми, которые конструктивны здесь и сейчас. Нет времени сюсюкаться очень долго.

----------


## Кеша

> Поэтому надо создавать обычные мирские организации на общих условиях рыночных, где работали бы преданные, но не на блатных условиях, а на рыночных, но прибыль бы распределялась исходя из общих целей общества. Вот это то с чего надо начинать сейчас.


Вот и покажите пример всем - создайте хотя бы одну такую "обычную мирскую организацию", а мы посмотрим, как это получится. На словах у вас всё легко: надо то, надо это. А вы сделайте, поделитесь результатами, а там посмотрим. Простыми призывами народ не поднимешь.
Я прошиваю в Спб, и ваши переживания мне понятны.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Например, почти вся 9 Песнь - описание царских династий. Почти ничего трансцендентного, просто рассказ, у кого кто родился. Как я слышал, это включено в ШБ для того, чтобы привлечь к ней индийские семьи, знающие свою родословную до самых глубин. Что это как не косвенная проповедь?


Хорошо.Слово косвенная,мне думается,относится к тем,кто еще не до конца понял важность того же ШБ.Так? Но в том же ШБ говорится,что в нем нет и тени материализма.Значит это гипотеза,что 9  песть носит косвенный характер не приемлема.
Т.е само слово КОСВЕННАЯ не несет в себе трансцендентного смысла.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Мои слова к тому, что консервативное крыло ругает технологии, которое само же и использует.


Впереди еще 10 000 лет.Не возможно сразу вентилятор остановить.Волнует не то,что сечас,а то в чем тенденции.Понимаете?Если сорняк сейчас не выполоть,то потом трудно будет с ним бороться.

----------


## Светлана )

> ...Ладно бы там какие-то психологи со стороны,так ИСККОНовские брахманы за свою проповедь деньги берут.Нашли,млин,золотую жилу.Знание должно бесплатно раздваться,тем более если ты-брахман...


Прабхуджи, Вы в храме бываете? ВСЕ лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-Гите БЕСПЛАТНЫ!!! ИСККОНовские брахманы за свою проповедь деньги не берут! Знание  бесплатно раздается! Уже по 5 кругу обсуждается...если преданный (помимо работы - служения) проводит семинар по психологии, менеджменту, например, или астрологическую консультацию - это не грех. Если преданный работает и приносит своим трудом людям благо - спасибо ему.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Поэтому надо создавать обычные мирские организации на общих условиях рыночных, где работали бы преданные, но не на блатных условиях, а на рыночных, но прибыль бы распределялась исходя из общих целей общества. Вот это то с чего надо начинать сейчас. И сюда надо вовлечь силы психологов, брахманов и всех остальных. Нельзя паразитировать на движении Шрилы Прабхупады, надо его возвышать и развивать.


Будущее за аграрным ведением хозяйства.Там не попаразитируешь.В этом задумка Шрлы Прабхупады,когда он говорил о с/х общинах.Понимате теперь, насколько он гениален?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Прабхуджи, Вы в храме бываете? ВСЕ лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-Гите БЕСПЛАТНЫ!!! ИСККОНовские брахманы за свою проповедь деньги не берут! Знание  бесплатно раздается! Уже по 5 кругу обсуждается...


 :good: 
 :friends:

----------


## VitaliyT

> Вот и покажите пример всем - создайте хотя бы одну такую "обычную мирскую организацию", а мы посмотрим, как это получится. На словах у вас всё легко: надо то, надо это. А вы сделайте, поделитесь результатами, а там посмотрим. Простыми призывами народ не поднимешь.
> Я прошиваю в Спб, и ваши переживания мне понятны.


Я уже создал не одну коммерческую организацию. Я о себе очень много уже написал. Если Вам нужно еще, я могу еще больше сказать, чтобы Вы понимали с кем Вы разговариваете более ясно, тогда может быть Вы будете серьезнее относиться к тому, о чем здесь говориться. У Вас нет ни фото, ни каких-либо других сведений.  Давайте спросим у Вас, какой у Вас опыт в материальной и духовной жизни? Кто Вы, сколько Вам лет, давайте знакомиться глубже, общаться.

Что касается Вашего подхода - сделай Вам всё, а мы посмотрим. Это подход потребителей, подход жертвы. Я то сделаю, но будете ли Вы лично участником этого процесса, или нет. Вот сейчас о чем идет речь. Не обо мне, о Вас.
Разве можно построить общину одному или двум преданным? Вы так и не поняли до сих пор о чем идет речь. Повторяю, подумайте, пообщайтесь с Вашим наставником, он Вам объяснит.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Будущее за аграрным ведением хозяйства.Там не попаразитируешь.В этом задумка Шрлы Прабхупады,когда он говорил о с/х общинах.Понимате теперь, насколько он гениален?


Да, именно там реальная варнашрама.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Прабхуджи, Вы в храме бываете? ВСЕ лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам и Бхагавад-Гите БЕСПЛАТНЫ!!! ИСККОНовские брахманы за свою проповедь деньги не берут! Знание  бесплатно раздается! Уже по 5 кругу обсуждается...если преданный (помимо работы - служения) проводит семинар по психологии, менеджменту, например, или астрологическую консультацию - это не грех. Если преданный работает и приносит своим трудом людям благо - спасибо ему.


Берут......в форме пожертвований.Какие тренинги? Вы о чем?!!! Единственный путь это-Святое Имя.Пусть работают.но не в храме.Неужели не понятно.С этим еще Иисус боролся.Или история ничему не научила? Зайдите на Динамо,все стены увешаны тренингами,хиромантией и разной кармической чушью.

----------


## Кеша

> Впереди еще 10 000 лет.Не возможно сразу вентилятор остановить.Волнует не то,что сечас,а то в чем тенденции.Понимаете?Если сорняк сейчас не выполоть,то потом трудно будет с ним бороться.


Я правильно понял, что вы предлагаете со временем отключить ИСККОН от сети (остановить вентилятор), а через сотни\тысячи лет проповедовать в оффлайне, как Прабхупада ("ничего не меняйте, иначе всё испортите")?

----------


## VitaliyT

Что касается конкретной организации, схемы и прочее, у меня всё есть. Но кому это говорить?
Нет, нужны серьезные люди, которые готовы реально что-то делать. Но не так, сегодня я готов помогать, завтра уже нет, как некоторые здесь присутствующие.

----------


## Светлана )

> Берут......в форме пожертвований.


Пожертвования -это ведическая практика, приходите в храм на лекцию по ШБ или БГ - можете пожертвовать 10 рублей, 5 рублей-сколько не жалко.  
 Нету 5 рублей - так просто слушаете :doom:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Да, именно там реальная варнашрама.


Все что сейчас обсуждается это-постматериальная обсановка.Мы должны служить на перспективу,а не довольствоваться ежеминутной выгодой по принципу после меня хоть трава не рости.Хотел сказать-И на перспективу.

----------


## Кеша

> Я уже создал не одну коммерческую организацию.


Вот именно, что коммерческую - ту, в которую люди приходят с желанием получить материальные блага (попросту - деньги).
И вы пытаетесь такой свой опыт перенести на духовную организацию, где основная сила, которая держит людей вместе, не является корыстной. 
Вот я и предлагаю вам проверить на своём опыте. На текущий момент же я вижу, что, например, вашей идеей с порталом для общения не очень многие заинтересовались: только лишь призывами к общению людей не заинтересовать. Даже если вы дадите им готовый инструмент, то туда ещё кто-то должен захотеть заходить, понимаете?
Я вам честно скажу, Виталий. Я даже несколько опасаюсь, что когда вы столкнетесь со стеной реальности, то ваш энтузиазм может подорваться. Очень не хотелось бы, чтобы вы разочаровались, поэтому и предлагаю вам выбирать цели попроще, которые более достижимы.
Кстати, ваш портал соответствует больше идее либерализма.




> Повторяю, подумайте, пообщайтесь с Вашим наставником, он Вам объяснит.


Для начала можно перестать завуалированно тыкать человека в его духовный уровень, отсылая к наставнику.  :smilies: 
Если вас беспокоит отсутствие моей аватарки, то смею вас заверить, на это есть веские причины, которые я озвучивать публично не хочу. Если вас что-то интересует конкретно про меня - пишите в личку.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Все что сейчас обсуждается это-постматериальная обсановка.Мы должны служить на перспективу,а не довольствоваться ежеминутной выгодой по принципу после меня хоть трава не рости.Хотел сказать-И на перспективу.


Для этого нужно вовлечение в этот процесс серьезных преданных, которые бы не только говорили, но и реально бы начинали уже что-то делать. Что-то делается конечно, но другие видят это? где централизация и открытость. Вот о чем идет речь.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Пожертвования -это ведическая практика, приходите в храм на лекцию по ШБ или БГ - можете пожертвовать 10 рублей,5 рублей-сколько не жалко. Нету 5 рублей - так просто слушаете


Вопрос не в том берут или нет а в образе их жизни.Да,говорится.что брахман может поддерживать себя,уча других.Но чему? ШБ это и есть-высшая психология,а не расстановки по Хеленгеру,или,как там его.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Вот именно, что коммерческую - ту, в которую люди приходят с желанием получить материальные блага (попросту - деньги).
> И вы пытаетесь такой свой опыт перенести на духовную организацию, где основная сила, которая держит людей вместе, не является корыстной. 
> Вот я и предлагаю вам проверить на своём опыте. На текущий момент же я вижу, что, например, вашей идеей с порталом для общения не очень многие заинтересовались: только лишь призывами к общению людей не заинтересовать. Даже если вы дадите им готовый инструмент, то туда ещё кто-то должен захотеть заходить, понимаете?
> Я вам честно скажу, Виталий. Я даже несколько опасаюсь, что когда вы столкнетесь со стеной реальности, то ваш энтузиазм может подорваться. Очень не хотелось бы, чтобы вы разочаровались, поэтому и предлагаю вам выбирать цели попроще, которые более достижимы.
> Кстати, ваш портал соответствует больше идее либерализма.


Еще раз, Кеша. Если бы я хотел создать еще одну коммерческую организацию, я бы с Вами не разговаривал. Понимаете? Вы не видите всех внутренних проблем любой организации, возможно, у Вас нет просто опыта такого. Поэтому то что я делаю ,я делаю. Вы можете либо стать участником процесса, либо ее наблюдателем. В чем Ваша сейчас позиция? Поговорить?
Что касается сайта, я уже писал Вам ответ на Ваши реплики. 100% заинтересованность. Почему я этого не делаю? Потому что нужно начинать делать хотя бы какой-то более менее репрезентативной группой это делать. Что касается моего энтузиазма - всё возможно. Но я уже тоже написал Вам, почитайте все посты мои за год. Вы увидите одну линию. Один взгляд, который мне заложил мой духовный учитель. Надеюсь, Вы поймете это рано или поздно.
Плюс еще пару слов. На данный момент, буквально 3-6 месяцев мне нужно решить другие еще вопросы, а уже по мере их решения, я всерьез займусь открыто всем тем, о чем я говорю здесь. Сейчас, в данную минуту, я работаю. Я уже решаю то, о чем здесь пишу.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я правильно понял, что вы предлагаете со временем отключить ИСККОН от сети (остановить вентилятор), а через сотни\тысячи лет проповедовать в оффлайне, как Прабхупада ("ничего не меняйте, иначе всё испортите")?


Пока это не возможно.Но к этому мир скоро придет не мытьем,так катаньем.А что Вы удивляетесь?Не было же раньше сети и что? людей ломало)))? Современные "блага" это-временное явление на период перезагрузки системы с материализма на Золотой век.А на данный момент лучше к этому не привязываться.Понимаете?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Разве можно построить общину одному или двум преданным?


А что нам ближе всего по жизни?Семья.Вот например семья-10 человек.И у них хозяйство в деревне.Это что?Можно общиной назвать? Зачем сразу объединять всех подряд? Можно попробовать на себе и тем самым показать пример другим.И со временем таких семей-общин станет больше и они будут жить в пошаговой доступности.А мы все десант какой-то хоти организовать во главе с генералом-саньси.Типа.......поступила команда-все завтра (100 человек )выезжают на целину.Проходили уже,не сработало.Проповедь нужна о простоте жизни.

----------


## Кеша

> возможно, у Вас нет просто опыта такого.


Да. Мой опыт несколько иного плана: 
1) чтобы начать делать что-то хорошее, не надо устраивать демократию с лозунгами. Любая демократия на начальном этапе только загубит всё дело.
2) сначала изучаем обстановку и желания людей, потом реализуем *хоть что-то своими силами*, и только потом можно обсуждать это с обществом.




> В чем Ваша сейчас позиция? Поговорить?


Моя позиция такая: сначала подумать и сделать хоть что-то, а потом философствовать (например, указывать на ошибки других).




> Потому что нужно начинать делать хотя бы какой-то более менее репрезентативной группой это делать.


Вот видите, вам сразу надо группу какая-то репрезентативная. Если 100% заинтересовались, то разве её сложно собрать?
В интернете вообще всё одному можно организовать, вкладывая небольшие средства в наёмных рабочих. Во всяком случае, на начальном этапе.




> Что касается моего энтузиазма - всё возможно. Но я уже тоже написал Вам, почитайте все посты мои за год. Вы увидите одну линию. Один взгляд, который мне заложил мой духовный учитель. Надеюсь, Вы поймете это рано или поздно.


Я смотрю вокруг себя.
Недавно разговаривал с одним человеком, который сделал очень хороший проект для преданных в сети. Всё очень качественно и, вроде бы, нужно, но... Посещаемость малая, и энтузиазм ушел в ноль. Преданных очень мало, а online преданных ещё меньше  :smilies:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Для этого нужно вовлечение в этот процесс серьезных преданных, которые бы не только говорили, но и реально бы начинали уже что-то делать. Что-то делается конечно, но другие видят это? где централизация и открытость. Вот о чем идет речь.


Да не надо концентрационные лагеря плодить))) Подробно я в 231 посте написал.

----------


## Кеша

> Пока это не возможно.Но к этому мир скоро придет не мытьем,так катаньем.А что Вы удивляетесь?Не было же раньше сети и что? людей ломало)))? Современные "блага" это-временное явление на период перезагрузки системы с материализма на Золотой век.А на данный момент лучше к этому не привязываться.Понимаете?


Я только за! Сам задумываюсь над сельхоз. общинами. 
У вас есть информация, какие примерно средства нужны для того, чтобы присоединиться к какой-то уже существующей группе? Меня интересует жилищный вопрос (где разместиться на первом этапе, нужно ли заранее строить самому там что-то и т.д.)
Понимаю, что всё это можно узнать в конкретных поселениях, но, может быть, есть какая-то выработанная схема, которая вам известна?

----------


## VitaliyT

> А что нам ближе всего по жизни?Семья.Вот например семья-10 человек.И у них хозяйство в деревне.Это что?Можно общиной назвать? Зачем сразу объединять всех подряд? Можно попробовать на себе и тем самым показать пример другим.И со временем таких семей-общин станет больше и они будут жить в пошаговой доступности.А мы все десант какой-то хоти организовать во главе с генералом-саньси.Типа.......поступила команда-все завтра (100 человек )выезжают на целину.Проходили уже,не сработало.Проповедь нужна о простоте жизни.


Надо понимать хорошо цели такой общины, средства достижения этих целей.
Община должна быть достаточно большой - от 60-80 семей. Это надо детальнее просчитывать. Община должна иметь почти сразу школу и другие минимальные соц. институты. В общину тогда будут приезжать личности, общение с которыми будет помогать развиваться духовно. А ведь именно в этом смысл. В такой общине можно построить варнашраму постепенно. 
Если поедут несколько семей = 3-5, то изначально уже из этого вряд ли вырастет что-то большое. Это как есть маленькое предприятие и большое. Для большого нужны другие инвестиции и подход. Из маленького можно расти так долго, что нескольких жизней не хватит. Ну и плюс изначальные есть нюансы, которые должны быть решены, до того как туда поедут люди. Понимаете? разве кто-то из Москвы вот так вот просто сейчас поедет в деревню? таких единицы, и при таком вот подходе их так и будет всегда единицы. Но когда подход серьезный, то это уже другое дело.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Уже есть ИСККОН.Зачем еще что-то? Я вот не понимаю.Зачем еще что-то создавать?Единственное чего не хватает это-сознания Кришны.Простая жизнь она ПРОСТО создает благоприятные возможности для его развития.Но это не должно быть смыслом жизни,как например у анастасиевцев.И каждый,индивидуально несет ответственность .в первую очередь,за уровень СВОЕГО сознания.

----------


## VitaliyT

Кеша!
Ваш опыт имеет свои оттенки. Мой опыт другие. В своих же постах Вы сами же находите ответ в безуспешности всех тех проектов, средства достижения которых Вы мне предлагаете. Ваш подход к средствам и методам действия я понял, потому что сам непосредственно уже так действовал не раз. Посмотрите шире. Посмотрите что делают все кто достиг уже успеха в таком подходе на след. этапе. Этот подход приводит к одним целям. Для других целей нужен другой подход. Подумайте об этом, пожалуйста.

----------


## Кеша

> Община должна быть достаточно большой - от 60-80 семей. 
> ...
> Если поедут несколько семей = 3-5, то изначально уже из этого вряд ли вырастет что-то большое.


Нет, ну вы что, правда верите в то, что можно подорвать с места 60-80 семей???  :shok: 
Может, я в какой-то другой параллельной реальности живу?  :blink: 

Ладно, Виталий, Бог вам в помощь! Аминь.  :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

> Вопрос не в том берут или нет а в образе их жизни..


Напишите конкретно, к кому из брахманов у Вас претензии по поводу их образа жизни.




> Да,говорится.что брахман может поддерживать себя,уча других.Но чему? ШБ это и есть-высшая психология,а не расстановки по Хеленгеру,или,как там его.


Не стоит доводить до абсурда. ШБ это и есть-высшая психология, но это не заменяет "прикладного" знания, нужного для решения обычных недуховных проблем. А то так придете к зубному врачу с больным зубом, а он вместо того, чтоб дырку в зубе запломбировать, будет проповедовать: читайте джапу и все само пройдет...Грустно.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Нет, ну вы что, правда верите в то, что можно подорвать с места 60-80 семей??? 
> Может, я в какой-то другой параллельной реальности живу?


Речь не идет о том, чтобы они сразу въехали все вместе. Речь идет о согласии со своих мест, готовности и конкретных шагах.

----------


## VitaliyT

Что касается чего-то нового и т.д. Никто ничего нового не пытается создать. Есть опыт поселения Гита-нагари, нам нужно попробывать учесть этот опыт. Поймите. Нужны очень слаженные грамотные действия. Вот так вот слёту такие вопросы не решаются.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я только за! Сам задумываюсь над сельхоз. общинами. 
> У вас есть информация, какие примерно средства нужны для того, чтобы присоединиться к какой-то уже существующей группе? Меня интересует жилищный вопрос (где разместиться на первом этапе, нужно ли заранее строить самому там что-то и т.д.)
> Понимаю, что всё это можно узнать в конкретных поселениях, но, может быть, есть какая-то выработанная схема, которая вам известна?


Само ка-то по жизни пришло.Специально к этому не стремился.Но вот так сложилось.что теперь есть дом в деревне и земли при нем-завались.А тут еще и инфо пошла о пермокультуре.Вот так примерно получается-одно к одному.Но много инфо брал и с сайта http://forum.anastasia.ru/ Даже как-то работал на заказе у них в поселении))) Я имею ввиду какие-то прикладные методы ведения хозяйства.

----------


## VitaliyT

Кеша, вот например, Вас интересует такой вопрос реально. Меня интересует. Других участников форума, потом найдутся еще люди, которых это интересует. Мы все соберемся вот так вот, будем обсуждать, находить решения, создадим план. Будем этот план дорабатывать, попросим наших гуру, старших преданных посмотреть, подкорректировать что-то, потом начнем этот план пошагово воплощать. Вот и всё. Никакого коммунизма.

----------


## Кеша

> Речь не идет о том, чтобы они сразу въехали все вместе. Речь идет о согласии со своих мест, готовности и конкретных шагах.


Да вы даже согласия не получите от 60-80 семей сразу! Это же утопия. Одновременно согласие 60-80 семей с детьми разных возрастов? на целину? У вас есть дети?

----------


## VitaliyT

Кеша!
То о чем я говорю, говорю не только я. Уже многие руководители ИСККОН говорят и думают об этом. Я просто говорю это снизу. Вот и всё.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Что касается чего-то нового и т.д. Никто ничего нового не пытается создать. Есть опыт поселения Гита-нагари, нам нужно попробывать учесть этот опыт. Поймите. Нужны очень слаженные грамотные действия. Вот так вот слёту такие вопросы не решаются.


Но по-любому Вы дом будете сами строить,землю сами обрабатывать.Вопрос встанет только об общении.Есть же примеры того что преданные землю скупают и там ее продают преданным ,НО.опять же под их личную ответственность.Не стоит прибегать к методам советской коллективизации,я думаю.Крепкая община это,во первых-крепкая семья.Было на Руси раньше Копное право.Вот его и можно применить.Слышали о таком?




Если мы не сектанты.то можно у народа брать что-то позитивное и применять с поправкой на Кришну.Все уже есть в мире,надо просто выбрать лучшее (через сознание Кришны) и применить.Не так сложно,как видите.Это Шрила Прабхупада называл (забыл на санскрите) .когда мышь роет нору,а змея заползает и живет там.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Да вы даже согласия не получите от 60-80 семей сразу! Это же утопия. Одновременно согласие 60-80 семей с детьми разных возрастов? на целину? У вас есть дети?


Поэтому я и говорю про школу. У меня есть пока 1 ребенок. Дочка. Для начала школа может иметь несколько классов, менее жесткую градацию. Этот вопрос требуют детального рассмотрения. Сейчас я не готов про школу говорить. Поэтому вот это число и должно быть скорректировано до определенного минимума. Чтобы дети учились материальным науками и духовным.

----------


## VitaliyT

*Видите. два крыла. Одни говорят, давайте ехать в деревню уже сейчас, другие - нет, это не реально вообще никогда. Вот он подход. Нужно свести к реальному и общему. ОДни говорят, трусы, проходимцы - надо уже сейчас чтобы всё было. Другие - да вообще мир такой сложный, мы не в состоянии решать такие вопросы, пусть другие сделают. А мы посмотрим, присоединимся, когда они сделают.*

----------


## Кеша

> Мы все соберемся вот так вот, будем обсуждать, находить решения, создадим план.


Да, у нас в нашей стране так и делается: собираются, пообсуждают и разойдутся по своим углам. Языком чесать - не мешки ворочить  :smilies:

----------


## VitaliyT

> Да, у нас в нашей стране так и делается: собираются, пообсуждают и разойдутся по своим углам. Языком чесать - не мешки ворочить


Ну это Ваш личный опыт. Есть другой опыт. Собираются *серьезные люди*, которые берут ответственность за свою жизнь в свои руки, думают, обсуждают. Действуют. У Вас нет такого опыта, наверно. Ничего, скоро будет. Надеюсь.

----------


## VitaliyT

Здесь не идет речь о том, чтобы сделать это за месяц или за год. Это вопрос нескольких лет, план на 5 лет надо создавать.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Но по-любому Вы дом будете сами строить,землю сами обрабатывать.Вопрос встанет только об общении.Есть же примеры того что преданные землю скупают и там ее продают преданным ,НО.опять же под их личную ответственность.Не стоит прибегать к методам советской коллективизации,я думаю.Крепкая община это,во первых-крепкая семья.Было на Руси раньше Копное право....


Я уже ответил на такой подход к решению этого вопроса. Этот подход возможен, но он не решает много вопросов. Даже в перспективе. Такие поселения есть, но для большинства это не решение. Возможно, в будущем, они присоединятся к более крупному, или наоборот, на базе такого вот поселения можно реализовать вот такой вот крупный проект.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Здесь не идет речь о том, чтобы сделать это за месяц или за год. Это вопрос нескольких лет, план на 5 лет надо создавать.


Мне в этом отношении Ангира Муни по душе.Он сказал о Бхакти врикше и сам стал ее проводить у себя дома.Кто хотел.то присоединялся.что и происходит по сей день.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я уже ответил на такой подход к решению этого вопроса. Этот подход возможен, но он не решает много вопросов. Даже в перспективе. Такие поселения есть, но для большинства это не решение. Возможно, в будущем, они присоединятся к более крупному, или наоборот, на базе такого вот поселения можно реализовать вот такой вот крупный проект.


У Вас самого-то есть дом?Земля?Приходите сегодня ко мне на БВ в 19.00,метро 1905 года,поговорим.Если адрес нужен напишу в личку.
Но по-моему мы от темы изначальной отклонились уже)))

----------


## VitaliyT

Да, это замечательный пример, про Ангиру Муни.

У меня нет дома с участком. У моих родителей участок достаточно большой, теплицы есть.
Спасибо большое за приглашение! Я обязательно приду в ближ. будущем. Мы сможем обсудить многие вопросы. Вы у меня есть в скайпе. Сегодня я занят. Я сейчас решаю вопрос с инвестированием. Как только решу этот вопрос, можно активнее заниматься уже этими делами, которые мы здесь обсуждаем.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Да, у нас в нашей стране так и делается: собираются, пообсуждают и разойдутся по своим углам. Языком чесать - не мешки ворочить


Ну,например,брахманы они сами ничего не делают в плане физическом.Они дают советы кшатриям.Они вдохновляют просто.Надо учитывать эту их особенность.

----------


## VitaliyT

Что касается семьи - полностью согласен. И копное право - это просто здравый смысл, варшашрама это подразумевает.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Что касается семьи - полностью согласен. И копное право - это просто здравый смысл, варшашрама это подразумевает.


Более подробно о Копном праве)))




Ну и брахмонов подключить,конечно)))Просто все запущено сейчасИ это не вопрос даже 5 лет.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Более подробно о Копном праве)))
> 
> Ну и брахмонов подключить,конечно)))


Наше обсуждение вылилось вот в это на данный момент.
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8159

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Косвенная проповедь - это когда я вижу, что человек в принципе способен принять СК, но если я скажу ему прямо сейчас про маха-мантру и Кришну, то он не будет дальше меня слушать. Почему это так? Потому что репутация движения испорчена. Поэтому сейчас развивается косвенная проповедь.


 Эн нет, извините, так не пойдет..
 Что значит косвенная проповедь, как не какойто компромис? И как этим компромисом можно подпортить репутацию в сравнении с тем, как если бы "прямо Кришной грузили"??
 Логика ускользает от понимания..

----------


## Светлана )

> "прямо Кришной грузили"


Вот и ответ. Лучше не грузить, а учитывать место, время, обстоятельства...

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Призывы всем преданным немедленно бежать в деревню вредны и бессмысленны. Так сельхоз общины не строятся. В первой половине 90х у нас в Перми была попытка создания сельхоз общины. Внешне ни кто не мешал, она развалилась из-за внутренних проблем. С тех пор желающих нет. 

Парам виджайате шри Кришна санкиртанам. Это единственный путь к чему бы то ни было благоприятному, в том числе и к сельхозобщинам. И нет другого пути. То есть совсем нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот-вот, те, кто уже переехали, могут проповедовать жителям соседних деревень, проводить харинам-санкиртан по селам - как во времена Господа Чайтаньи, идя от дома к дому, и облака пыли, поднятые стопами преданных, переносимые ветром в ближайшие деревни, будет делать людей там тоже преданными  ) Перебраться из деревни в деревню намного проще, чем из города в деревню, и менталитет будет похожий, и умение жить личным хозяйством уже присутствовать )

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Призывы всем преданным немедленно бежать в деревню вредны и бессмысленны. Так сельхоз общины не строятся. В первой половине 90х у нас в Перми была попытка создания сельхоз общины. Внешне ни кто не мешал, она развалилась из-за внутренних проблем. С тех пор желающих нет. 
> 
> Парам виджайате шри Кришна санкиртанам. Это единственный путь к чему бы то ни было благоприятному, в том числе и к сельхозобщинам. И нет другого пути. То есть совсем нет.



Поэтому и здесь на форуме есть оппозиция. Скажешь, проинформируешь и некоторые вообще всё бросят, отрекутся
переедут, потом не получится, потеряют время, силы, затраты и жалуются на тех кот надоумил.
Всё у нас принимается как призывы, революция, Ура-а-а!!! Вперед !!! Построения.
Не надо бросаться в бой и закрывать грудью амбразуры в дотах.

Надо обдумать, взвесить, изучить, почему хорошо, почему плохо. Решить: надо ли это лично вам или нет. Устроит или нет.
У нас недалеко от Альметьевска во второй половине 90-х несколько семей переехала в деревню Добромыш (Татарстан). До сих пор живут.
Потихоньку всё двигается. Некоторые поселяются, некоторые пробуют и уезжают.
Не сказать, что это была попытка создания сельхоз общины. 
Может и не стоит кричать много Ку!
Просто им это лучше.

Да, Санкиртана это фундамент для нас.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Призывы всем преданным немедленно бежать в деревню вредны и бессмысленны. Так сельхоз общины не строятся. В первой половине 90х у нас в Перми была попытка создания сельхоз общины. Внешне ни кто не мешал, она развалилась из-за внутренних проблем. С тех пор желающих нет. 
> 
> Парам виджайате шри Кришна санкиртанам. Это единственный путь к чему бы то ни было благоприятному, в том числе и к сельхозобщинам. И нет другого пути. То есть совсем нет.


Что Вы придумываете ситуации? Кто кого заставляет бежать в деревни? Шрила Прабхупада создал ИСККОН с целью воспитания БРАХМАНОВ! А вайшьи,кшатрии и шудры уже есть везде.На сегодняшний день им не хватает только сознания Кришны.Вот этим мы и должны заниматься,распространяя БХАКТИ и тем же вайшьям,и тем же кшатриям,и тем же шудрам.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Что Вы придумываете ситуации? Кто кого заставляет бежать в деревни? Шрила Прабхупада создал ИСККОН с целью воспитания БРАХМАНОВ! А вайшьи,кшатрии и шудры уже есть везде.На сегодняшний день им не хватает только сознания Кришны.Вот этим мы и должны заниматься,распространяя БХАКТИ и тем же вайшьям,и тем же кшатриям,и тем же шудрам.


Забыли о чём эта тема? о том, что всем надо ехать в деревни - строить варнаашраму...  :mig:

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Наше обсуждение вылилось вот в это на данный момент.
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8159


Уже все есть в готовом виде...........берите и пользуйтесь http://forum.anastasia.ru/forum_54.html
Но вообще-то ИСККОН создан с целью воспитания БРАХМАНОВ.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Забыли о чём эта тема? о том, что всем надо ехать в деревни - строить варнаашраму...


НАПОМИНАЕТСЯ о том чего хотел Шрила Прабхупада.Заставить(заставить) никого никто не может.



> исккон забыл,


Я же и написал 


> Кто кого заставляет?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Что Вы придумываете ситуации? Кто кого заставляет бежать в деревни? Шрила Прабхупада создал ИСККОН с целью воспитания БРАХМАНОВ! А вайшьи,кшатрии и шудры уже есть везде.На сегодняшний день им не хватает только сознания Кришны.Вот этим мы и должны заниматься,распространяя БХАКТИ и тем же вайшьям,и тем же кшатриям,и тем же шудрам.


А вы к какой варне себя относите?

Вообще то речь шла о призывах бежать в деревню, а не о принудительном загоне в деревню.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> А вы к какой варне себя относите?
> 
> Вообще то речь шла о призывах бежать в деревню, а не о принудительном загоне в деревню.


Шрила Прабхупада говорил о создании варнаашрамы? О создании с/х общин?
И что это за слово-БЕЖАТЬ?

Прошел тест http://aeterna.qip.ru/test/view/45988/ :doom: ,оказалось,что-кшатрий)))

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Гость (6): Но я понимаю, что ваша цель, это чтобы все стали самодостаточными в отношении пищи. Но если все занимаются производством пищи, то кто тогда будет обеспечивать всё другое?

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет. Мы такого не говорим. В соответствии с Бхагават-Гитой есть часть людей, которые будут производить пищу, есть часть людей, которые будут духовно продвинуты, и будет часть людей, которые будут заниматься управлением как правительство или царь и оставшиеся являются шудрами. Они будут помогать этим трем категориям. Это Бхагават-Гита. А не так, что все будут выращивать. Нет. Долен быть менеджмент, и также должен быть мозг, и также должны быть рабочие. Это должно быть… Это естественное разделение. Но все должны сотрудничать вместе ради развития духовности. Также как у нас есть наши мозги, наши руки, наш желудок, наши ноги. Они все необходимы. Мы не можем отвергать ноги и оставить только руки. Это невозможно. Но руки, ноги, мозг, и желудок должны сотрудничать вместе, чтобы поддерживать здоровье в теле. Такова наша цель. 
Шрила Прабхупада: У нас нет никаких возражений. Мы хотим быть самодостаточными. Это наша точка зрения. У наснет никаких возражений по поводу… Это не так, что не прикасаемся к машинам? Мы так не говорим. Но мы хотим быть самодостаточными. Это наша цель. Мы не брали обет, что мы не будем притрагиваться ни к каким машинам. Нет. Нет. Мы не такие.
http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection%207...6_06_1974.html

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Гость (5): А нужны ли вам деньги.

Шрила Прабхупада: Ну, мы получаем деньги. Мы также продаём книги. Если им нужны деньги, есть также деньги. Но мы живём очень простой жизнью. Те небольшие потребности в деньгах, которые у нас есть, это мы можем собрать, продавая эти книги. Даже в Индийском парламенте поднимался вопрос, «Откуда это движение ИСКОН получает свои деньги»? Некоторые члены коммунисты подняли этот вопрос. И домашний член ответил, «Они получают деньги, продавая литературу». Это факт.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил о создании варнаашрамы? О создании с/х общин?
> И что это за слово-БЕЖАТЬ?
> 
> Прошел тест http://aeterna.qip.ru/test/view/45988/,оказалось,что-кшатрий)))


Вообще то к тесту прилагается домашняя работа. Например цари Джайпура чтобы доказать свое право именоваться кшатриями вызывали на поединок тигра. Когда вы один на один победите тигра или на худой конец медведя вооруженный только саблей, тогда вы может быть и кшатрий.

А если нет, то извините. калау шудра самбхавах.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

В современном мире этому не учат; каждый стремится иметь все больше и больше и потому не чувствует удовлетворения и счастья. Вот почему Движение сознания Кришны организует многочисленные сельские общины, особенно в Америке, чтобы показать людям, как, довольствуясь самым необходимым, можно жить счастливо и располагать временем для самоосознания, которого совсем не трудно достичь, если повторять маха-мантру —Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. http://prabhupada.com.ua/SB/8/8_19.html Текст-21.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вообще то к тесту прилагается домашняя работа. Например цари Джайпура чтобы доказать свое право именоваться кшатриями вызывали на поединок тигра. Когда вы один на один победите тигра или на худой конец медведя вооруженный только саблей, тогда вы может быть и кшатрий.
> В
> А если нет, то извините. калау шудра самбхавах.


Вообще-то наша (вайшнавская) философия говорит что.....



Махапрабху объяснил наше истинное положение:

нахам випро на ча нара-патир напи ваишйо на шудро
нахам варни на ча гриха-патир но вана-стхо йатир ва
кинту продйан никхила-парамананда-пурнамритабдхер
гопи-бхартух пада-камалайор даса-дасанудасах

 (Чайтанья-чаритамрита. Мадхья, 13.80)

«Я не брахман, я не кшатрий, не вайшья и не шудра. Не брахмачари, не домохозяин, не ванапрастха и не санньяси. Я слуга слуги слуги лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны, повелителя гопи. Он океан нектара, источник духовного блаженства, озаренный вечным сиянием».

Такова наше изначальное положение. Все дживы являются вайшнавами, и их религия — джайва-дхарма или вайшнава-дхарма. Мы привыкли считать иначе, но если серьезно рассмотреть этот вопрос в свете учения Махапрабху, то невозможно прийти к иному выводу. Мы не брахманы (ученые), не кшатрии (воины), не вайшьи (торговцы) и не шудры (рабочие). Мы не грихастхи (домохозяева), не ванапрастхи (отшельники), не санньяси (монахи) и не брахмачари (послушники). Мы слуги слуг слуг Господа Кришны.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вообще то к тесту прилагается домашняя работа. Например цари Джайпура чтобы доказать свое право именоваться кшатриями вызывали на поединок тигра. Когда вы один на один победите тигра или на худой конец медведя вооруженный только саблей, тогда вы может быть и кшатрий.
> 
> А если нет, то извините. калау шудра самбхавах.


Конечно-шудра))) А Вы восприняли этот тест серьезно?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Что касается сельхозобщины, то дело то конечно очень нужное. Тут вообще вопросов нет.
По-идее, такие моменты нужно отдельно постоянно продвигать, набирая желающих для начала, и находя разные варианты постоянно.
Вообще, жизнь в городах - это ведь объективно - ад, а не жизнь. И сейчас уже многие ринуться на землю, без всякой религии. И если преданные будут последними .. будет смешно, если бы не было так грустно.
 Давно уже пора было захватить хотябы продовольственный рынок. Почемуто никому это не интересно. Типа "материальное" и нам не гоже.. А сами все равно при этом "ходят на работу" к Дяде, кланяются ему.. И как страусы: голову в землю, ничего не видим, значит ничего и нет.. Мы типа только духовным заняты..

----------


## VitaliyT

> Что касается сельхозобщины, то дело то конечно очень нужное. Тут вообще вопросов нет.
> По-идее, такие моменты нужно отдельно постоянно продвигать, набирая желающих для начала, и находя разные варианты постоянно.
> Вообще, жизнь в городах - это ведь объективно - ад, а не жизнь. И сейчас уже многие ринуться на землю, без всякой религии. И если преданные будут последними .. будет смешно, если бы не было так грустно.
>  Давно уже пора было захватить хотябы продовольственный рынок. Почемуто никому это не интересно. Типа "материальное" и нам не гоже.. А сами все равно при этом "ходят на работу" к Дяде, кланяются ему.. И как страусы: голову в землю, ничего не видим, значит ничего и нет.. Мы типа только духовным заняты..


Вы где проживаете? Хотели бы жить в такой общине?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Будущее за аграрным ведением хозяйства.Там не попаразитируешь.В этом задумка Шрлы Прабхупады,когда он говорил о с/х общинах.Понимате теперь, насколько он гениален?


Меня преданный приглашал в сельхоз общину и спрашивал чем бы я там хотел заниматься.
Я ответил что буду ходить по деревне и желать всем счастья! :smilies: 

Это тоже работа! :dandavat: 

Можно начать сельхоз общину с малого купить дачи  :mig: 

ИСККОН создан для того чтобы все стали вайшнавами тоесть брахманами  :mig: 
Шрила Прабхупада говорил что надо выполнять обязанности своей варны и заниматься духовной практикой тогда мы станем вайшнавами тоесть брахманами.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Но вообще-то ИСККОН создан с целью воспитания БРАХМАНОВ.


Прошу прощения.Ввел в заблуждение вас и себя)))Кришна сразу поправил...........Тремя годами позднее в Майапуре, когда он говорил о варнашраме, Прабхупада неоднократно выражал свое убеждение в том, что варнашрама является важнейшим инструментом для распространения сознания Кришны. «Нельзя поголовно всех превратить в брахманов или в саньяси», - он объяснял своим ученикам. «Нет, это невозможно. Маленький размах. Какой процент людей в мире мы привлечем? Очень незначительный. Но если вы хотите сделать совершенным все человеческое общество, тогда это движение сознания Кришны необходимо продвигать в соответствии с наставлениями Кришны, если хотите сделать это в широком масштабе ради блага всего человеческого общества. Сейчас мы выбираем самых лучших из них. Это одно дело. Но Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил пара-упакара. Почему выбирать только определенный слой людей? Пусть все общество получит от этого благо. Но это требует системный подход. Поэтому необходимо внедрить варнашрама-дхарму. Это должно быть сделано совершенным образом. Это возможно, и тогда люди станут счастливыми».

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> ИСККОН создан для того чтобы все стали вайшнавами тоесть брахманами 
> Шрила Прабхупада говорил что надо выполнять обязанности своей варны и заниматься духовной практикой тогда мы станем вайшнавами тоесть брахманами.


Ну да.............«Будь всем чем ты можешь в варнашраме!» Если даже ты не можешь быть брахманом, ты все же можешь быть вайшнавом – не имеет значения какая у тебя профессиональная деятельность. Ты можешь получить духовное совершенство и можешь отправиться домой к Богу. Просто учись, как служить Верховному Господу, занимаясь своей профессиональной деятельностью. Тогда ты получишь полное духовное знание и полное удовлетворение. Вот в этом и проявляется любовь – создать социальную систему, которая может привести каждого – от наиболее благочестивого и до самого материалистичного – домой к Богу.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Ведическая цивилизация не исключает города. Дварака, Матхура, Айодхйа, Хастинапур, Индрапрастха. Но в процентном соотношении деревень должно быть гораздо больше. Города могут быть небольшими - от 10 до 50 тыс. человек. Естественно, что столичные города всегда будут большими.


 «...Кришна являет Свои игры в городах Матхуры и Двараки, но Кришна, сын Нанды Махараджа, никогда не покидает Вриндавана».

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Вы где проживаете? Хотели бы жить в такой общине?


Вопрос уместный..
Да, хотел бы. Живу под Ялтой, притом на участке, среди природы.
То есть одна часть есть, не хватает, собственно, самой общины кришнаитов (живу один).
Впринципе, хотел бы и пригласить преданных пожить совместно здесь,- если друг другу "подойдем".. тут спасибо - впринципе нужно вопрос открыть.
Только из сельхоззанятости возможен только выпас коров - очень даже реально и удобно как раз тут. Насколько это будет самоокупаемо - вполне, впринципе, хотя вложений нужно немало в коров (у меня их нет), есть риски, и вообще нужно както по-началу прожить..
Это наверное вличке только уместно, или есть соответствующие разделы? Чтобы не тут, в другой общей теме..

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> ИСККОН создан для того чтобы все стали вайшнавами тоесть брахманами 
> Шрила Прабхупада говорил что надо выполнять обязанности своей варны и заниматься духовной практикой тогда мы станем вайшнавами тоесть брахманами.


Вайшнавами, то есть брахманами -- это значит достичь Брахмана реально, уже иметь освобождение, чистоту от материальных привязанностей\антипатий. Это не значит стать по варне брахманом.
В любом случае, а познавших Брахман - не много, в том числе и среди тех, кто имеет титул брахмана.
Такая трансцендентность получается..

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

*Хари Шаури(Трансцендентный Дневник)*

*9 февраля 1976 г.*

На утренней прогулке Прабхупада объяснил, что *система варнашрамы для МОСК не обязательна; это материальный принцип.* Если человек повторяет святое имя и совершает преданное служение, он сразу же превосходит этот уровень - все равно что садиться в лифт, вместо того, чтобы подниматься по ступенькам пешком. Однако пока у нас сохраняются телесные представления о жизни, варнашрама полезна и нужна.

----------


## VitaliyT

> Вопрос уместный..
> Да, хотел бы. Живу под Ялтой, притом на участке, среди природы.
> То есть одна часть есть, не хватает, собственно, самой общины кришнаитов (живу один).
> Впринципе, хотел бы и пригласить преданных пожить совместно здесь,- если друг другу "подойдем".. тут спасибо - впринципе нужно вопрос открыть.
> Только из сельхоззанятости возможен только выпас коров - очень даже реально и удобно как раз тут. Насколько это будет самоокупаемо - вполне, впринципе, хотя вложений нужно немало в коров (у меня их нет), есть риски, и вообще нужно както по-началу прожить..
> Это наверное вличке только уместно, или есть соответствующие разделы? Чтобы не тут, в другой общей теме..


Здорово! 
Пока я считаю, что нужно сконцентрироваться на московской области. По многим причинам: положение центра в обществе преданных в России, сбыт продукции, коммуникации, связи и прочее. Теоретического варианта со временем переехать в московскую область у Вас нет?

----------


## VitaliyT

Построение общины это здравый смысл, это не религиозный обряд. Если преданный не планирует уходить из этого мира завтра, то он может подумать о планах на будущее в этом материальном мире. Они могут быть разные у всех. Община - один вариант.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Был случай в Боснии. Преданные проповедовали косвенным образом, представляясь что они обучают йоге, нью-эйдж, и так они проповедовали целый год. Через год они начали говорить о Кришне, но когда люди услышали о Кришне, они разозлились, и сказали преданным: "Вы обманщики! Вы нас целый год обманывали, нас не интересует Кришна."


А у нас наоборот - преданные, которые присоединились к ИСККОН вследствие косвенной проповеди, благодарили проповедников за то, что те в начале скрыли от них факт своей принадлежности к сознанию Кришны и только через несколько месяцев сказали об этом.

----------


## VitaliyT

Существует очень много разных частных случаев. Это обсуждать бессмысленно. Обсуждается принцип. 
Пришел лектор по психологии в аудиторию, который будет говорить на духовные темы. Он должен представиться, кто он, о чем он будет говорить, какие у него цели. В таком случае это вопрос честности. Это не вопрос успеха в достижении цели. Это изначальные условия, которые должны быть. Это не вопрос выбора для последователей Шрилы Прабхупады. Речь не идет о том, чтобы везде и всегда говорить об этом. Речь идет именно о тех случаях, когда говорится о философии серьезно.

Если лектор - преданный, последователь Шрилы Прабхупады, и он начинает говорить на философские и духовные темы перед аудиторией, но не говорит о своих глубинных взглядах, то это странно, как минимум. Не буду углубляться лучше.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Извините, не знаю, что тут обсуждается, всю ветку не читала и не собираюсь. Я же написала не о частном случае каком-то, а о живых людях, которые приняли сознание Кришны и стали счастливыми благодаря определённому подходу к проповеди. Если это всё каким-то вашим принципам противоречит, ну простите, что поделать. Я считаю, что счастье конкретных людей выше абстрактных принципов.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> НАПОМИНАЕТСЯ о том чего хотел Шрила Прабхупада.Заставить(заставить) никого никто не может.
> 
> Я же и написал


Да, нам всем НАПОМИНАЕТСЯ, что все ДОЛЖНЫ ехать в деревни... По мне так и этого не мало... Не хватало, ещё того, чтобы заставляли...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил о создании варнаашрамы? О создании с/х общин?
> И что это за слово-БЕЖАТЬ?
> 
> Прошел тест http://aeterna.qip.ru/test/view/45988/,оказалось,что-кшатрий)))


там все похоже кшатрии - глючный тестик...

----------


## Валерий Зеленков

Враджендра Кумар прабху говорит: Врадж (Вриндаван) + Индра (повелитель) = Враджендра

.. Враджендра - это имя Нанды Махараджа, отца Господа Кришны. Поэтому Шри Кришна известен, как Нанда нандана и Враджендра нандана.. А Враджендра значит - защитник и покровитель Враджа, земли пастухов и коров. Повелитель - это материальное, эгоистическое мышление, и царь небес Индра это и показал, решив уничтожить Вриндаван со всеми жителями и коровами..

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> там все похоже кшатрии - глючный тестик...


Я подумала что все брахманы будут. Вопросы то очевидные.... У меня брахман получился :smilies:

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Здорово! 
> Пока я считаю, что нужно сконцентрироваться на московской области. По многим причинам: положение центра в обществе преданных в России, сбыт продукции, коммуникации, связи и прочее. Теоретического варианта со временем переехать в московскую область у Вас нет?


 Нет, уже давно не тусуюсь. Нашел себе море служения в виртуальном мире, где неважно местоположение тела. А его местоположение и отсутствие больших напряг в данный момент меня устраивает (живу при коммунизме). Но это лично я во взаимоотношениях с родителями.
 Община же  - вопрос куда сложнее.
 На самом деле это прежде всего ее кшатрий, и ничто другое. Каковы его реальные качества, начиная с духовных. И сэтим - большие проблемы могут быть. С этого нужно и начинать серьезный разговор.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

Пока что все попытки "ввести" варнашраму приводят лишь к тому, что одни люди получают еще одно, "ведическое", оправдание, чтобы эксплуатировать других и гордиться собой...
Господь Чайтанья вроде высказался по этому поводу определенно..

----------


## Рудольф

Возможно кому то будет интересно на этот счёт мнение ЕМ Ачьюта Прии прабху, регионального секретаря и духовного лидера по Украине и Молдове...

http://kathamrita.info/node/1506

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Возможно кому то будет интересно на этот счёт мнение ЕМ Ачьюта Прии прабху, регионального секретаря и духовного лидера по Украине и Молдове...
> 
> http://kathamrita.info/node/1506


Слушать некогда. Не могли бы Вы вкратце изложить его позицию?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Возможно кому то будет интересно на этот счёт мнение ЕМ Ачьюта Прии прабху, регионального секретаря и духовного лидера по Украине и Молдове...
> 
> http://kathamrita.info/node/1506


На мой взгляд очень глубокое понимание темы и адекватное изложение. 
Рекомендую послушать всем, кто собирается сам или агитирует других перебираться в деревню.

У меня в 2003 или 2004 году тоже были позывы перебраться в деревню. Но я сначала решил сам увидеть деревню своими глазами и после фестиваля посетил расхваливаемое тогда Курджиново. 
Вот что я там увидел:

1. Если ты не пенсионер и не имеешь сбережений, то будет беспросветный оооооочень тяжелый ручной труд.
2. Две не признающих друг друга группировки преданных в Ершово и в Курджиново.
3 Отсутствие общепризнанного лидера.

Мне очень помог с осознанием моего отношения к переезду в деревню отец Шйама прабху. Он как раз недавно туда переехал. Однажды в разговоре с другими преданными он сказал слова запомнившиеся мне на долго: "А сейчас мы должны собраться и подумать, ЗАЧЕМ мы сюда (в Курджиново) приехали (жить). 

И я понял для себя, что сначала нужно собраться и подумать, а потом принимать решение.

Так же я был свидетелем спонтанного переезда в Курджиново одного знакомого мне преданного. При встрече со мной он сказал, что совершил оооочень большую глупость переехав в Курджиново. В последствии он от туда уехал.

----------


## Светлана )

> Вот что я там увидел:...
> 2. Две не признающих друг друга группировки преданных в Ершово и в Курджиново...


В последние годы,сколько я ни была там, такого не видела! Народ друг к другу на программы и в гости ездил :yahoo: ... Может тогда были какие-то люди, кого я не знаю, но не видела не признающих друг друга группировок :doom:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Группировки Курджиново-Ершово? :smilies: 

Преданные частенько красочно преувеличивают.
Кто-то с кем-то несовместился, как это везде случается, быт заел :smilies: 

В целом там места неплохие для ванапрастх с пенсиями.

Для грихастх с природой вайшьи, может быть....Природа! :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Посещение Храма там всегда было неактивное, поэтому, полноценная община так и не клеится(( Кстати, именно об этом говорит в своей лекции Е.М.Ачьюта Прия прабху:




> http://kathamrita.info/node/1506

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Слушать некогда. Не могли бы Вы вкратце изложить его позицию?


Полчаса прослушала, немного конспектировала.

Это название темы мне несимпатично, поэтому перехожу в *"Общение в общинах"*

----------


## venkata

> Возможно кому то будет интересно на этот счёт мнение ЕМ Ачьюта Прии прабху, регионального секретаря и духовного лидера по Украине и Молдове...
> 
> http://kathamrita.info/node/1506


  Я очень уважаю мнение ЕМ Ачьюта Прии прабху,но так и не понял,что делать то,что бы воплотить 6 цель ИСККОН?(Об этом тема лекции)
 Он постоянно противоречит сам себе,сначала говорит,что не нужно усложнять материальную жизнь и попадать в зависимость от материалистов,и тут же говорит,что можно строить общину в городе.
 Потом говорит,что община-это аппарат насилия.Поэтому надо рассчитывать только на себя.
 А дети- это основное зло,которые всё равно не станут преданными,поскольку в мире есть интернет.
 Сначала говорит,что только великий лидер сможет объединить вокруг себя преданных в общину,а потом утверждает,что лидер должен проявиться из местных....
  В общем всё понятно, что бы появились общины,надо забрать у всех жён телефоны...

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Я очень уважаю мнение ЕМ Ачьюта Прии прабху,но так и не понял,что делать то,что бы воплотить 6 цель ИСККОН?(Об этом тема лекции)
>  Он постоянно противоречит сам себе,сначала говорит,что не нужно усложнять материальную жизнь и попадать в зависимость от материалистов,и тут же говорит,что можно строить общину в городе.
>  Потом говорит,что община-это аппарат насилия.Поэтому надо рассчитывать только на себя.
>  А дети- это основное зло,которые всё равно не станут преданными,поскольку в мире есть интернет.
>  Сначала говорит,что только великий лидер сможет объединить вокруг себя преданных в общину,а потом утверждает,что лидер должен проявиться из местных....
>   В общем всё понятно, что бы появились общины,надо забрать у всех жён телефоны...


Видимо мнения разделяются на тех, кто уже пробовал или видел как пробовали другие и тех, кто не пробовал и не видел как пробовали другие. 

Факт остается фактом, в СНГ успешных сельхозобщин преданных не наблюдено. По этому некоторый скептицизм вполне оправдан. 

С другой стороны даже курица кричит только когда реально снесет яичко. По этому сторонникам сельхоз революций в ИСККОН не плохо было бы сначала поиметь успешный опыт, а потом уж пытаться его распространять.

----------


## Светлана )

> Я очень уважаю мнение ЕМ Ачьюта Прии прабху,но так и не понял,что делать то,что бы воплотить 6 цель ИСККОН?... Он постоянно противоречит сам себе...
>  А дети- это основное зло,которые всё равно не станут преданными,поскольку в мире есть интернет...


Я тоже очень уважаю мнение Ачьюта Прии прабху, но тут я упала в обморок. :swoon: То ли он шутит так тонко про детей, то ли карма придавила... :ranting:

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Помимо того, что сказал Ачйута прия прабху существуют разные сельские поселения, то есть для разных варн.
Соответственно - 

1. брахманские. Здесь основное занятие - обучение, ягйи, обряды и т.п., а сельскохозяйственная деятельность ограничивается самообеспечением. Например гурукулы и т.п. Вся жизнедеятельность регламентируется духовной садханой. То есть Садхана прежде всего, потом все остальное. Если гуру не позвал, то ты есть не просишь.

2. кшатрийские. Здесь обучают боевым искусствам и т.п. Сельскохозяйственная деятельность ограничивается самообеспечением. Например Запорожская сечь, Шаолинь и т.п. Вся жизнедеятельность регламентируется воинской садханой. То есть боевые тренировки прежде всего, потом все остальное.

3. Вайшеские. Здесь все направлено на сельхоз производство и продажу излишков. По сути это помещичье хозяйство или колхоз. Здесь может быть много шудр - наемных или крепостных работников. Вся жизнедеятельность регламентируется производственным циклом. Сев, уборка урожая, дойка коров, переработка и транспортировка продукции. Короче говоря - сначала отвези и продай молоко пока оно не прокисло, а потом молись.

4. шудрянские. Здесь живут различные ремесленники. Все ориентировано на производство услуг и товаров народного потребления. Гончары, кузнецы и т.п. Вся жизнедеятельность регламентируется технологическим циклом и рынками сбыта. В условиях конкуренции молиться вообще не когда. Нужно опередить конкурента. 

Не трудно догадаться, что все поселения большие и малые на земле сейчас шудрянские и ниже.

5. внекастовые поселения. Люди живут грабежом, собирательством, мошенничеством и т.п. Например цыгане, воровские бригады. 

Очевидно, что Шрила Прабхупада имел ввиду прежде всего брахманские поселения. 

Если же брахманы физически отсутствуют, то поселение естественным образом переходит в ниже стоящий тип со всеми вытекающими последствиями.

Харе Кришна

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Варнашрама (сельская или городскя) подразумевает сотрудничество всех четырех варн. Задают тон брахманы и кшатрии. От сотрудничества этих высших варн зависит благосостояние всех остальных. Если между брахманами и кшатриями нет понимания и взаимоуважения, ничего не выйдет. Попытки отдельных семей куда-то переехать и что-то начать не могут дать ожидаемого Прабхупадой эффекта. Это просто будет жизнь в деревне и все. Варнашрама - это система коллективного духовного прогресса при правильном взаимодействии варн и ашрамов в совместном служении Кришне. Поэтому пока брахманы и кшатрии серьезно не обратятся к этой теме, ничего путного не выйдет. Могут быть артели, колхозы и т.д., но варнашрама - это другое, это духовная организация, где каждый может найти себе место, а не все дружно превращаются в крестьян. Лично я себя в современной деревне не вижу. Все, что могу - преподавать в школе, да и то, кто меня туда возьмет...

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Сейчас калиюга. Все перемешалось. Эти типы поселений отдельно практически не существуют, но это не значит, что их нет. В подавляющем большинстве случаев они существуют как бы вложенные все вместе в одно поселение. В одном городе может существовать сообщества брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев, шудр и бандитов. Что собственно мы можем наблюдать в жизни. В основном проявлены три последних сообщества, а брахманские и кшатрийские сообщества существуют практически в единичных экземплярах. Обособиться в отдельное поселение возможно только при наличии достаточно большого по численности сообщества. Когда брахманов будет много, то естественным образом и встанет вопрос об обособленном проживании. А пока обособление брахманов происходит другими доступными способами (храмы, ашрамы и намахаты) в пределах существующих поселений шудр и бандитов. Когда брахманам будет уж совсем невмоготу терпеть такое соседство, тогда они и поселятся отдельно.

Харе Кришна

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Факт остается фактом, в СНГ успешных сельхозобщин преданных не наблюдено. По этому некоторый скептицизм вполне оправдан.


Тут еще надо определится с термином: успешная сельхозобщина. Что это?
Думаем ли мы что успешная сельхозобщина это прямая широкая улица с красивыми аллеями и симпатичными однотипными коттеджами
вдали от города. С газом, водопроводом,канализацией, кондиционерами, электричеством, машинами Феррари и т.д с постоянной занятостью по поддержанию всего этого и практически отсутсвием свободного времени для духовной практики.
Или успешная сельхозобщина это каменная келия (уединенное и скромное жилище)  с соломенной крышей и буржуйкой, с омовением из ушата (деревянная кадка с двумя выступающими друг против друга боковыми дощечками - ушами, с прорезанными в них круглыми отверстиями, сквозь которые продевается палка для подъема, ношения).


Успешен ли был Аиндра в лаптях и лохмотьях? Но круглые сутки погружен в воспевание Святых имен и  служение Кришне, не тратя драгоценного времени и не отвлекаясь на сложности  и "удобства" современной цивилизации  и их организацию.
 



Поэтому, последнее время термин  - УСПЕШНЫЙ, стал лично для меня каким то широким понятием.
Аиндра  прабху был высоко успешным человеком. Хотя  многие его успешность, судя по внешнему виду, могут и не наблюдать.
Действительно для многих надо хорошенько подумать: готовы ли мы к такой успешности, а потом уже принимать решения.

Это просто к размышлению над термином: УСПЕШНЫЙ. Оказывается она бывает разной :smilies:

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Поскольку поселения различны, то и критерии успеха различны.
Для брахманов - духовное продвижение.
Для кшатриев - непобедимость.
Для вайшев - достаток и защита коров.
Для шудр - достаток.
И для всех разуммется благочестие.

Все эти поселения могут быть успешными по своему.
Так же они могут сосуществовать в рамках одного поселения как сообщества.
Хотя то, что хорошо для одних не подходит для других, все это имеет право быть в одном населенном пункте. 
Настоящая проблема в нехватке брахманов и кшатриев.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Если есть несколько десятков людей, которые могут пахать землю, и деньги для приобретения ресурсов, то не вижу никакой проблемы в том, чтобы создать успешную сел.хоз. общину.Мне кажется вся проблема в том, что люди не готовы работать целый день, вот и всё.Многие рассчитывают на то, что они будут иногда что-то сеять и ждать когда уже всё готовое вырастит.Не обязательно там выращивать все культуры, надо расставить на чём-то приоритет и обменивать это на то, чего не хватает.Тогда дети в этой общине будут не "злом", а очень большой помощью, потому что если ребёнок подрос лет до 10-ти, то он уже может выполнять большой спектр работы.Ну и, конечно, всё зависит от цели, для которой человек собирается в этой общине жить.Цель должна быть одна - служение Кришне.И про момент что дети не станут преданными тоже скажу.Если в этой общине не будет интернета, то никто ничего не потеряет от этого и дети будут расти в исключительно вайшнавской среде.Я вообще считаю что детей в интернет можно пускать только с 16-ти лет, а лучше вообще не пускать никогда, потому что хоть здесь и есть много положительных вещей, но также здесь и очень много негативного, чего людям лучше не видеть вообще никогда, а если человек долгое время не сидел здесь, то он и не сможет не попадаться на это негативное.Сейчас вкрапление золотого века, поэтому такие общины вполне могут сушествовать, но не будем питать иллюзий, они всё равно исчезнут со временем, потому что это материальный мир, а не Вайкунтха.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Дорогой Александр Вольнов, вы вероятно не в теме. 

кабы да если бы... А вы знаете, что если вы не будете отпускать детей в школу, то у вас их просто отберут в детдом или на усыновление. А в школе интернет и информатика чуть ли не с начальной школы и самое главное - другие дети. Быть изолированными не возможно.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада всегда выступал против этих школ разврата и лжи.Отдавать туда своих детей, это надо очень их не любить и желать им огромного зла.Подумайте как к Вам будут дети относится, когда подрастут и поймут куда вы их насильно пихали и чему они из-за этого научились.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

> Для тех, кто боится отстаивать своё законное право воспитывать детей так, как он хочет, можно обучать детей на домашнем обучении, как это делают многие.Там им и объяснить можно, что то, что они учат - полная ложь, но из-за того, что мы живём в Кали-Югу и родители твои не могут защитить тебя, нам приходится учить тебя этой лжи и заставлять тебя сдавать в школе экзамены.


Вы вероятно хотите чтобы все преданные грихастхи пали в безумной бойне. Вы хоть вдумайтесь а свои предложения. 

Прежде чем советовать что-либо другим, сделайте это сами и посмотрите что из этого выйдет. 
Реальный выход в настоящее время только один - гурукула лицензированная как общеобразовательная школа. Это довольно дорого, нужно много учителей - брахманов и нужно много детей.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Вы вероятно хотите чтобы все преданные грихастхи пали в безумной бойне. Вы хоть вдумайтесь а свои предложения. 
> 
> Прежде чем советовать что-либо другим, сделайте это сами и посмотрите что из этого выйдет. 
> Реальный выход в настоящее время только один - гурукула лицензированная как общеобразовательная школа. Это довольно дорого, нужно много учителей - брахманов и нужно много детей.


Зачем мне самому проверять когда есть куча примеров?Я могу дать контакты людей, которые так поступают.И что значит "все преданные грихастхи пали в безумной бойне"?Вы думаете, что не Кришна решает кто где падёт, а решения самих людей и случай?Вам бы веры побольше в Кришну.А если Вы не способны защитить детей от нападков Кали-Юги, то и не заводите их.

----------


## Кеша

Интересно, будет ли детям лучше, если их отец будет с оружием в руках отбиваться сначала от службы опеки, а потом от судебных приставов... Воевать с государством - отдача замучает.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Погибнуть за своих детей и отправиться к Кришне, что может быть лучше?


Это не соответствует наставлениям Ачарьи.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Это не соответствует наставлениям Ачарьи.


А есть наставления Ачарьи, в котором разрешается насильно калечить своих детей, отдавая их в школу блуда и лжи?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А есть наставления Ачарьи, в котором разрешается насильно калечить своих детей, отдавая их в школу блуда и лжи?


Если можете учить дома или в гурукуле-это идеально, это хотел Прабхупада.

Но он никогда не говорил, что мы можем сражаться с государством. Он говорил, что вайшнавы законопослушные граждане.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

У меня иногда возникают ощущения, что я чуть ли не один слушаю каждый день лекции Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Hanna

Молодец! Очень даже далеко пойдешь!

----------


## Кеша

Флаг в руки и барабан на шею! Рожайте, а потом отстреливайтесь и, если хотите, умирайте за детей.
А потом с нами опытом поделитесь. А ребёнок-то счастливый какой будет...
Теоретикам языком шевелить не мешки ворочить.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Флаг в руки и барабан на шею! Рожайте, а потом отстреливайтесь и, если хотите, умирайте за детей.
> А потом с нами опытом поделитесь. А ребёнок-то счастливый какой будет...
> Теоретикам языком шевелить не мешки ворочить.


А я не собираюсь детей рожать, поверьте у меня есть опыт противостояния государству и за правое дело я могу с кем угодно воевать, будут это родственники, как в случае с Арджуной, или государство.Никогда вайшнавами не поощрялось прогибаться под государство, если оно мешает осознанию Кришны.Господь Чайтанья не стал прекращать киртаны, после того, как ему это "запретили" чиновники, и я готов отвергнуть всё, что мешает мне преданно служить вайшнавам, Гуру и Кришне.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Отделиться, уединиться, отгородиться и своих детей отгородить, уехать, убежать, спрятаться  -это какая-то подростковая психология.  
Сознанию Кришны не может мешать ничего внешнее, мешает только внутреннее: анартхи.
Если вы или ваш ребенок обладаете Сознанием Кришны вам не страшны ни город, ни деревня, ни школа ни работа на призводстве,ни государство, ни что-нибудь еще.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Александр Вольнов внесен в мой список игнорирования.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Отделиться, уединиться, отгородиться и своих детей отгородить, уехать, убежать, спрятаться  -это какая-то подростковая психология.  
> Сознанию Кришны не может мешать ничего внешнее, мешает только внутреннее: анартхи.
> Если вы или ваш ребенок обладаете Сознанием Кришны вам не страшны ни город, ни деревня, ни школа ни работа на призводстве,ни государство, ни что-нибудь еще.


Пообщайтесь с детьми преданных, сейчас многие чисто формально себя к вайшнавам причисляют.И из-за чего это?Из-за того, что родители их воспитывают там же, где воспитывают демонов.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Отделиться, уединиться, отгородиться и своих детей отгородить, уехать, убежать, спрятаться  -это какая-то подростковая психология.  
> Сознанию Кришны не может мешать ничего внешнее, мешает только внутреннее: анартхи.
> Если вы или ваш ребенок обладаете Сознанием Кришны вам не страшны ни город, ни деревня, ни школа ни работа на призводстве,ни государство, ни что-нибудь еще.


сомнительные утверждения, увы


- во-первых, если есть анартхи (внутренние) они поощряют сложности в духовной жизни, которые как раз могут провоцироваться внешними факторами - неблагоприятным общением и тд
- во-вторых, "обладать сознанием Кришны" в данном контексте означает "быть чистым преданным"... а кто у нас в ИСККОН чистые преданные? явно не большинство, а точнее - подавляющее меньшинство... поэтому все эти проблемы для нашего общества - реальность...

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Странно, я привёл цитату Шрилы Прабхупады, а этот комментарий удалили.Вы объяснили бы, может я не тем ухом лекцию слушал?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Странно, я привёл цитату Шрилы Прабхупады, а этот комментарий удалили.Вы объяснили бы, может я не тем ухом лекцию слушал?


Не знаю, кто удалил то ваше сообщение, но на мой взгляд тоже там была не цитата Прабхупады, а какое-то личное толкование. Либо что-то вырванное из контекста.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Не знаю, кто удалил то ваше сообщение, но на мой взгляд тоже там была не цитата Прабхупады, а какое-то личное толкование. Либо что-то вырванное из контекста.


Какое ещё толкование?В одной из лекций он говорил что сейчас миром правят ракшасы.В другой лекции по Бхагавад-Гите(где-то до 3 главы) он говорит что, если бы было у нас больше людей, то мы бы не сотрудничали с этими демонами, а просто захватили у них власть.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Какое ещё толкование?В одной из лекций он говорил что сейчас миром правят ракшасы.В другой лекции по Бхагавад-Гите(где-то до 3 главы) он говорит что, если бы было у нас больше людей, то мы бы не сотрудничали с этими демонами, а просто захватили у них власть.


Пожалуйста, проведите точную цитату в контексте и номер (число, год)лекции

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Пожалуйста, проведите точную цитату в контексте и номер (число, год)лекции


Как я по Вашему это сделаю?Как будто я каждую лекцию транскрибировал в компьютер и могу сейчас поиск сделать.На тему ракшасов я сейчас поищу, но на счёт захвата власти я уж вряд ли найду.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

В июне 1974 г. в сельской общине Движения сознания Кришны неподалеку от Валенси, во Франции, Шрила Прабхупада беседовал с группой учеников:

"Надо, чтобы люди знали это. Дикари, стервятники, ракшасы [демоны] - именно такие люди сейчас правят миром."

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада 
Раджа-видья - царь знания. Глава 4.:

"К сожалению, миром сейчас правят ракшасы. Ракшасы - это людоеды, в угоду своим чувствам поедающие даже собственных детей. И в наше время созданы громадные государственные аппараты, уничтожающие множество людей только для того, чтобы доставить удовольствие чувствам ракшасов, которые даже не понимают, что таким образом их чувства никогда не удовлетворятся. Тем не менее ракшасы готовы пожертвовать всем в угоду своим прихотям. И поскольку их слишком сильно привлекают достижения материальной цивилизации, они не могут понять истинную природу этого мира. Но кто же тогда понимает ее? Только махатмы, люди с великим сердцем, которые понимают, что всё, в том числе и они сами, принадлежит Богу."

Про свержение власти я цитату не найду, когда я буду по следующему кругу переслушивать все лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, то сообщу Вам, когда снова найду.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

По высшей воле, каждое время года играет в природе свою роль. В эпоху Кали Земля была отдана под власть безбожников. С течением времени демоны, как класс, усиливали свое влияние и господство, пока к нашему времени не захватили власть над всей землей. Шрила Прабхупада говорит об этом так: «В наши дни, особенно на Земле, влияние Господа Брахмы значительно уменьшилось и власть перешла к последователям Хираньякашипу – ракшасам и демонам. Обычаи брахманов преданы забвению, и никто не заботится о коровах, а это значит, что ни о каком благополучии людей не может быть и речи. Эпоха, в которую мы живем, очень опасна, ибо обществом правят демоны и ракшасы» [Шримад-Бхагаватам, 7.3.13, комм.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо за цитаты, Александр, но это  не по вчерашней теме обсуждения.

Хотя, этого уже достаточно...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> может я не тем ухом лекцию слушал?


Слушать надо со смирением. Непонятные моменты выяснять у старших, а не выдумывать собственные толкования.

----------


## Dimas

Так называемые бхаджаны Кришна даса проигрываются во всех храмах ИСККОН. Есть книга, продающаяся в храмах ИСККОН – «Йога киртана», где есть интервью с так называемым Кришна дасом, в которой он говорит: «Когда я пою святое имя, я думаю о реальности». Я пересказываю его. «…О реальности, которая внутри всех нас. Я не верю, что есть какой-то синий мальчик или что-то такое». Он великий оскорбитель. Дравида прабху тоже написал в этой книге что-то. Он сказал мне, что не знал, он никогда бы не согласился дать интервью для этой книги, если бы он знал, что туда поместят...

На первых же страницах этой книги... Это очень оскорбительно. Мы не хотим слушать таких людей. Санатана Госвами предупреждает нас: не слушайте нектар кришна-катхи от непреданных. Это все равно, что молоко, к которому прикоснулась змея. Оно отравлено, оно убьет вас. Это то, что происходит в нашем Движении сейчас. Вы думаете это фантазия? Что Шрила Прабхупада бы согласился, что пение таких людей должно распространяться в Движении? Человек, который говорит такие оскорбительные вещи – неужели его песни должны быть позволены в нашем Движении? Это просто невозможно себе представить. Это указывает на то, что это уже не Движение Прабхупады, потому что против чего Прабхупада был бы совершенно против – сейчас это поощряется. Что ж, это Движение Прабхупады, в той мере, в которой ему следуют здесь. Если бы так называемый Кришна дас… Если бы его бхаджаны проигрывались в наших храмах… Я слышал когда так называемые преданные готовят подношения, они слушают эти бхаджаны. Я не знаю, будет ли Кришна принимать такое подношение, когда преданные готовят, слушая такое оскорбительное пение. Я никогда не слышал его бхаджанов, но предполагаю, что они благозвучны.

Как я недавно говорил про эту нама-аппарадха-мелу – Киртан-мелу. Все это низвелось до нама-аппарадхи, потому что люди, все что им приятно… Они даже не видят, встает ли этот певец на мангала-арати, следует ли четырем принцимам, каково его пониманием философии. Все это не учитывается. Не считается важным. Просто, если они красиво поют… И все эти девушки сексуально танцуют там. И теряется истинная цель киртана. Затем они летят по всем частям мира. Им тоже нужно что-то для поддержания семей и они становятся профессиональными киртаниями. Затем, ради известности они должны выступать в разных местах ради денег, потому что есть конкуренция. И это становится совершенно мирской программой. Когда было соревнование киртанов в Маяпуре, когда Шрила Прабхупада услышал это, он сказал: «Немедленно прекратите это! Киртан – это не предмет для соревнований!»



Шрила Бхакти Викаша Свами,
ЧЧ 1.17.22, "Что лучше - качество или количество", 2013 год.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> сомнительные утверждения, увы
> 
> 
> - во-первых, если есть анартхи (внутренние) они поощряют сложности в духовной жизни, которые как раз могут провоцироваться внешними факторами - неблагоприятным общением и тд
> - во-вторых, "обладать сознанием Кришны" в данном контексте означает "быть чистым преданным"... а кто у нас в ИСККОН чистые преданные? явно не большинство, а точнее - подавляющее меньшинство... поэтому все эти проблемы для нашего общества - реальность...


Это подтверждается, увы, практикой. Те, кто слишком огораживал своих детей от внешнего мира, как правило, получают, печальные результаты: в старшем возрасте, дети слишком погружаются в новизну неизвестного им материального мира и уходят далеко от СК.
Те дети кто привык с детства противостоять негативным влияниям окружения, и абсолютно точно, по своему личному опыту знают: ничего хорошего в материальном мире нет, остаются преданными.
Могу привести  примеры наших общих знакомых детей преданных в личку :smilies: 

Я как раз и имею ввиду внутренние анартхи. Если они есть, то никакая изоляция не поможет.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Пообщайтесь с детьми преданных, сейчас многие чисто формально себя к вайшнавам причисляют.И из-за чего это?Из-за того, что родители их воспитывают там же, где воспитывают демонов.


Что значит причисляют "чисто формально"? Я общаюсь с детьми преданных. У нас дети преданных сейчас в активе, то есть активно участвуют в подготовке и проведении намахат. Естественно они и принципы соблюдают и книги читают и мантру. Нормальные преданные выросли. Не смотря на обычные школы. 
Невозможно всю жизнь прожить в изоляции, когда-то придется начинать контактировать с внешним миром. И желательно к этому моменту иметь уже все "прививки" от майи.
Иначе получится как с теми родителями, которые всё кипятят для ребенка по сто раз, пеленки наглаживают, и первый чих на него приводит такого ребенка к тяжелой болезни.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> ... но на самом деле это не все чего хотел прабхупада. прабхупада хотел создать такую ситуацию, в которой люди всего мира могли бы участвовать в сознании кришны,
>  а те кто уже приняли сознание кришны, могли бы не просто часть своего времени посвящать сознанию кришны, а полностью!!!! исккон забыл, что иметь храм кришны в городе, это только часть миссии прабхупады,
>  на самом деле нужно создавать сельскохозяйственные общины варнашрамы, потому что это очень могущественная проповедь, в этой общине преданные кришны должны продемонстрировать как преданные кришны могут жить счастливо в сознании кришны[/B]!!!!!...


 Во-первых - "по делам их суди их", то есть уже достаточное время висит тема, а имя "Прабхупада" так и остается с маленькой.. Может такое быть там, где его реально уважают? Если бы я Ваше имя с маленькой приводил - это было бы весьма неприлично..
 А дальше соглашусь с тем, что тот предланный "почувствовал", но так и остался в противоречиях. Да, мы должны понять Гиту наконец, и вмнсто "ухода из мира" - возвратиться в него ради Завещания Гауранги. Реально доносить каждый в своей ситуации, набираясь при этом практического опыта общения с Ним в различных простых своих жизненных ситуациях. Это так и не было замечено четко.
 То есть вроде бы осветив немного этот вопрос - вывод сделан опять старый: типа общины - главное, своя культура, свой Вриндаван..
 Ан нет, не в этом наша Цель: чтобы счастливо здесь жить .. нужно в мир возвращаться!
 То есть храмы и общины, какими бы они ни были - это не более, чем помошник (или промежуточный этап) в том, чтобы создавать бойцов, готовых идти в бой. Подготовка к тому, чтобы идти на проповедь в своей разной жизненной ситуации "в миру", используя все свои врожденные и приобретенные материальные склонности, и даже недостатки - для пересечения с другими людьми и адекватной нефанатичной проповеди в прооявленной Им ситуации.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Слушать надо со смирением. Непонятные моменты выяснять у старших, а не выдумывать собственные толкования.


Где собственные толкования Вы увидели?Если бы это был мой логический вывод из фразы Шрилы Прабхупады, то я бы так и написал.Я привёл чёткую цитату.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Что значит причисляют "чисто формально"? Я общаюсь с детьми преданных. У нас дети преданных сейчас в активе, то есть активно участвуют в подготовке и проведении намахат. Естественно они и принципы соблюдают и книги читают и мантру. Нормальные преданные выросли. Не смотря на обычные школы. 
> Невозможно всю жизнь прожить в изоляции, когда-то придется начинать контактировать с внешним миром. И желательно к этому моменту иметь уже все "прививки" от майи.
> Иначе получится как с теми родителями, которые всё кипятят для ребенка по сто раз, пеленки наглаживают, и первый чих на него приводит такого ребенка к тяжелой болезни.


Вы общаетесь с теми детьми преданных, которые активничают, а есть ещё остальные 95%.Сейчас некоторые люди являются чистыми преданными, но разве это значит что все люди чистые преданные?Абсурд.И какие "прививки" имеет ребёнок шести-летний, который идёт в школу, ему дают учителя пирожок с мясом и говорят что он вегетарианский.А ребёнок то не знает какое мясо на вкус, вот и ест его.И спросите у этих детей, про которых Вы говорите, соблюдали ли они с рождения рег. принципы, или нарушали их.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Как я недавно говорил про эту нама-аппарадха-мелу – Киртан-мелу. Все это низвелось до нама-аппарадхи, потому что люди, все что им приятно…


Бхакти-Викаша Свами считает, что пение на Киртан-меле Бхакти-Чару Свами, Кадамба-Кананы Свами, ББ Говинды Свами и других - это нама-апарадха?

И какие соревнования на Киртан-меле? Кто с кем и в чем соревнуется? Я не понял.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Вы общаетесь с теми детьми преданных, которые активничают, а есть ещё остальные 95%.Сейчас некоторые люди являются чистыми преданными, но разве это значит что все люди чистые преданные?Абсурд.И какие "прививки" имеет ребёнок шести-летний, который идёт в школу, ему дают учителя пирожок с мясом и говорят что он вегетарианский.А ребёнок то не знает какое мясо на вкус, вот и ест его.И спросите у этих детей, про которых Вы говорите, соблюдали ли они с рождения рег. принципы, или нарушали их.



Я общаюсь с детьми, которые ВЫРОСЛИ у меня на глазах.  Которые были малютками, смешными малышами а теперь взрослые люди, у некоторых уже свои дети.  И также знаю о судьбе тех детей у которых не сложилось, то есть о тех, кто не стали преданными. И еще все эти годы мы общались с их родителями на темы воспитания, иногда спорили....время показало какой метод воспитания лучше.

Вы думаете, что ребенка вегетарианца с детства, можно обмануть и подсунуть ему  пирожок с мясом? 
С таким же успехом можно подусунть пирожок, извините, с какашкой - для того, кто не привык к мясу, вкус примерно тот же.
Или ребенку, который с детства верит в Бога можно внушить какую-то другую философию?

Или подростка, который привык, что праздник - это весело, что праздник это много танцующих трезвых людей, что  это киртан и прасад, может привлечь вонючий и скучный ночной клуб с нетрезвыми гражданами?

Того, кто почувствовал сладость прасада и киртана и всего остального в СК -уже не может привлечь преснятина материального мира.

Знаете кто не стал преданным, кто ушел? Те у кого родители были излишне фанатичны и находились не в состоянии счастья в СК, а в состоянии выдуманных аскез и критики и отрицания всего и вся. 

Чтобы ребенок стал преданным родителю не обязательно быть чистым преданным, достаточно быть энтузиастичным и счастливым преданным, и делиться своим счастьем с ребенком.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Чтобы ребенок стал преданным родителю не обязательно быть чистым преданным, достаточно быть энтузиастичным и счастливым преданным, и делиться своим счастьем с ребенком.


 :good:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Я так понял, что к примеру Алла Пугачева, Николай Басков или София Ротару тоже могут исполнить Харе Кришна Мантру и это будет очень красиво, даже может мурашки по коже пробегут. Также есть много людей с красивыми голосами и в том числе в западной Бенгалии и во Вриндаване. И если они споют,  то  толпы людей будут впечатлены и будут поклонятся им. И зачастую настоящие чистые преданные, не буду перечислять их имена, уходят на второй план, потому что не могут красиво спеть, просто по природе не певцы. Скорее всего это не относится к  пению на Киртан-меле к Бхакти-Чару Свами, Кадамба-Кананы Свами, ББ Говинды Свами и других, трудно сказать даже к кому это относится вообще, но так или иначе наверняка среди многих просачиваются и просто профессиональные певцы с красивыми голосами, но может недостойным поведением, кто его знает чем они в жизни занимаются в свободное время. Да и вообще Бхакти Викаша Свами иногда очень резко высказывается и он сам это прекрасно знает и знает что многие будут недовольны его словами.. Как то давно в одной лекции Бхакти Викаша Свами рассказывал что раньше он был вообще очень резким в высказываниях и для него образец поведения был Прабхавишну Свами. Они долгое время проповедовали вместе в Бангладеш, Бирме, Тайланде ...  Он спросил совета: Как ему это удается?
Прабхавишну Свами сказал что еще в самом начале как он присоединился к движению сознания Кришны он понял, если обращаться с людьми резко и говорить резкие слова, то многие будут отлынивать от служения .... и т.д.
С тех пор, со слов самого Бхакти Викаши Свами он сильно изменился, стал более мягче. Но всё равно не упускает возможности сказать прямо о многих вещах.
Иногда его просят прокомментировать, те или иные события в ISKCON, хотят, ну очень хотят узнать и услышать его мнение и взгляд на те или иные события. Несмотря на то что внутри Бхакти Викаша Свами очень сострадателен и мягок (ягненок дома) ко всем  и в адрес того о ком он говорит, внешне (тигр на охоте) его речь может быть полна далеко не комплиментами. Лично для меня, как для негодяя это полезно, что есть такие люди как Бхакти Викаша Свами, Аиндра Прабху которые иногда могут сказать резко, но справедливо. Если даже считать не справедливо или слишком,  всё равно это подстегнет к хорошему, к исправлению, к высшему, например к посещению утренних программ и т.д., это  хорошо. Да и сам Шрила Прабхупада не стеснялся часто употреблять термин   rascal-негодяй,мошенник :smilies:  и другие :smilies: 
Rascal это прямо про меня :smilies:

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Я общаюсь с детьми, которые ВЫРОСЛИ у меня на глазах.  Которые были малютками, смешными малышами а теперь взрослые люди, у некоторых уже свои дети.  И также знаю о судьбе тех детей у которых не сложилось, то есть о тех, кто не стали преданными. И еще все эти годы мы общались с их родителями на темы воспитания, иногда спорили....время показало какой метод воспитания лучше.
> 
> Вы думаете, что ребенка вегетарианца с детства, можно обмануть и подсунуть ему  пирожок с мясом? 
> С таким же успехом можно подусунть пирожок, извините, с какашкой - для того, кто не привык к мясу, вкус примерно тот же.
> Или ребенку, который с детства верит в Бога можно внушить какую-то другую философию?
> 
> Или подростка, который привык, что праздник - это весело, что праздник это много танцующих трезвых людей, что  это киртан и прасад, может привлечь вонючий и скучный ночной клуб с нетрезвыми гражданами?
> 
> Того, кто почувствовал сладость прасада и киртана и всего остального в СК -уже не может привлечь преснятина материального мира.
> ...


Абсолютно не согласен.Опыт показывает что всё наоборот.Вы не знаете что такое современные школы и не знаете что люди там делают.Только сам этот ребёнок знает, что он "успел" попробывать в жизни и кому-либо он это вряд ли расскажет.И шести-летнему ребёнку можно очень многое внушить, до 14 лет нельзя ребёнку давать в пищу для ума всякую ересь.Когда человек постоянно находится в окружении блуда и разврата, то он начинает это воспринимать как обыденность и нормальность, он к этому привыкает.И не забыли ли Вы что такое вожделение?Многие Дикша-Гуру ИСККОН не смогли устоять, а Вы этого от ребёнка ждёте?Я поражён просто.Такое чувство, что дети преданных в пять лет подобны кумарам и другим чистым преданным.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Абсолютно не согласен.Опыт показывает что всё наоборот.Вы не знаете что такое современные школы и не знаете что люди там делают.Только сам этот ребёнок знает, что он "успел" попробывать в жизни и кому-либо он это вряд ли расскажет.И шести-летнему ребёнку можно очень многое внушить, до 14 лет нельзя ребёнку давать в пищу для ума всякую ересь.Когда человек постоянно находится в окружении блуда и разврата, то он начинает это воспринимать как обыденность и нормальность, он к этому привыкает.И не забыли ли Вы что такое вожделение?Многие Дикша-Гуру ИСККОН не смогли устоять, а Вы этого от ребёнка ждёте?Я поражён просто.Такое чувство, что дети преданных в пять лет подобны кумарам и другим чистым преданным.


Почему это я не знаю что такое современные школы?  Мой сын учился в обычной школе и я в школе работала :smilies: 
Мы не живём под колпаком :smilies: 

И ни одного ребенка вы не удержите под колпаком до самой старости. Когда-то ему нужно будет выходить во взрослую жизнь и общаться с разными людьми. И он должен уметь противостоять всем негативным влияниям кали-юги.
И этому человек должен учиться с детства.
В изоляции этому -не научишься.

----------


## Ананда-дулал дас

Это точно!  Много раз убедился, что если родители-преданные в адеквате и дети не стесняются своих родителей в миру, то детей не портит ни дет.сад, ни школа.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Почему это я не знаю что такое современные школы?  Мой сын учился в обычной школе и я в школе работала
> Мы не живём под колпаком
> 
> И ни одного ребенка вы не удержите под колпаком до самой старости. Когда-то ему нужно будет выходить во взрослую жизнь и общаться с разными людьми. И он должен уметь противостоять всем негативным влияниям кали-юги.
> И этому человек должен учиться с детства.
> В изоляции этому -не научишься.


Это как учить человека плавать, бросив его в открытом море и уйдя.Вообщем для меня это полная ересь, против которой всегда был Шрила Прабхупада, даже не хочу обсуждать столь очевидные вещи.У меня свой опыт, у Вас свой.Не думаю что те, с кем Вы общались, рассказывали вам о всех своих грехах.

----------


## Dimas

Что лучше - качество или количество, ЧЧ 1.17.22 - 







Cкачать

original english version.
Quality First or Quantity First 








download

Ask a question to His Holiness Bhakti Vikasa Swami: http://www.bvks.com/ask-bvks






> Бхакти-Викаша Свами считает, что пение на Киртан-меле Бхакти-Чару Свами, Кадамба-Кананы Свами, ББ Говинды Свами и других - это нама-апарадха?
> 
> И какие соревнования на Киртан-меле? Кто с кем и в чем соревнуется? Я не понял.

----------


## Dimas

*Вопрос:** В современном эмансипированном обществе многие женщины ходят полураздетыми. Получается, что сейчас соблюдать объективно четвертый принцип сложнее, чем в ведические времена. В то же время люди сейчас не такие стойкие, как раньше. Получается что соблюдение 4-го принципа – трудновыполнимая задача. Если преданный не соблюдает 4-й принцип, но активно занят в преданном служении, что его ждет?*

*Oтвет:* А что такое четвертый принцип? В шастрах говорится striya suna ….bhana(санскрит). Буквально эти слова означают: женщины, убийство животных, азартные игры и употребление алкоголя. Поэтому это не четвертый принцип, а первый. Прабхупада никогда не использовал термин «четвертый регулирующий принцип», он называл это «недозволенные половые отношения» или еще проще «незаконный секс». Действительно, в современном обществе большинство женщин деградировали до уровня проституток. И все общество представляет собой общество животных. Что осложняет следование правилам. Но законы природы не изменились. За греховные поступки человек получает греховный результат. К счастью, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху дал нам процесс очищения, который заключается в повторении святых имен Кришны. Но сейчас, совершая греховные действия, он получает за них реакции, последствия. Если человек пытается практиковать сознание Кришны, но оступается, он может рассчитывать на снисхождение Кришны. Если человек искренне пытается практиковать сознание Кришны, но низшая природа дает о себе знать, то он может рассчитывать на помощь Кришны, Кришна поможет ему. Однако не нужно принимать это как само собой разумеющееся: «Я повторяю Харе Кришна, и все мне простится» - это является 7-м оскорблением Святого Имени. До тех пор, пока у человека сохраняется половое влечение,  до тех пор духовный мир его закрыт.

Одним из учеников Прабхупады был Джаянанда прабху. Он полностью посвятил себя миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Он оставил тело до того, как оставил тело Шрила Прабхупада. И Прабхупада после его ухода написал, что если он был свободен от материальных желаний, он безусловно вернулся в духовный мир. Однако если присутствовала хотя бы тень материальных желаний, то он родился... Насчет того, что его ждет.

Совершать преданное служение всегда благоприятно. Но до тех пор, пока у нас есть материальные желания, или мы занимаемся греховной деятельностью, не может идти речи о достижении высшей цели – обретении любви к Богу. У Бхактивинода Тхакура было 15 детей. Он был великим чистым преданным. Поэтому мы не запрещаем секс. Но материальное вожделение является противоположностью чистой преданности. Чего достигнет тот или иной человек зависит от его сознания. Даже про Джаянанду Прабхупада сказал, все будет зависеть от его чистоты. Но мы должны знать, что нам следует избавиться от материальных желаний. Это совсем не просто. Я не говорю, что это просто.  Но это вызов.

 - Несоблюдение 4-го принципа может повлиять на чистоту отношений с преданными?

- Да.

 - В каком виде Кришна и Прабхупада могут принимать служение преданного, не соблюдающего 4-й принцип?

Это будут решать Кришна и Прабхупада. Я за них это решить не могу.  Но существует 4 регулирующих принципа. Когда Прабхупаде задали вопрос о преданных, не соблюдающих обеты, данные во время инициации, Прабхупада сказал, что это не преданные, это животные. Прабхупада сказал, они дают обеты, но потом не следуют им. Прабхупада сказал, что животное не может следовать обетам, поэтому если человек дает обет и не следует, он подобен животному. Таково философское понимание. Но с другой стороны, при личных контактах Шрила Прабхупада был достаточно мягок.

*Вопрос:  Если человек не соблюдает 4-й принцип, что он должен сказать самому себе?
*
*ответ:* Можно сказать, что нужно духовно расти. Это не просто. Проще говорить об этом, чем следовать. Что касается этого вопроса, то нужно понимать, что есть действительно преданные грихастхи, которые действительно строго следуют всем 4-м регулирующим принципам. Но есть также и другие, которые не следуют. Если человек вступает в недозволенные половые отношения, то по крайней мере он должен получать за это результат, нести ответственность за это действие, т.е. иными словами давать рождение ребенку. Нельзя использовать противозачаточные средства или делать аборты.

----------


## Dimas

Вопрос:*- Что плохого или хорошего в том, что преданный занимается астрологией и использует ее в проповеди.
*

*Oтвет:* Вчера я уже отвечал на этот вопрос. Она может использоваться в проповеди. Но обычно вовсе не обязательно использовать ее. Если человек сведущ  в сознании Кришны, еще в чем-то, в астрологии то он может использовать этот аспект знаний для того, чтобы привлекать людей в сознание Кришны. Но обычно наша проповедь основана на харинамах, распространению книг и донесение долюдей прямого послания Бхагавад-гиты.  Астрологию можно также использовать, не знаю, порекомендовал бы Прабхупада делать или нет, но это возможно. Но в данном случае вам придется приводить людей из сознания астрологии в сознание Кришны.

Часто люди просят меня «прочитать» их линии на ладони. Я смотрю на их ладони и говорю: «Все плохо. У вас будет много страданий! Если вы не примете сознание Кришны, все будет очень плохо!» Я вообще не разбираюсь в хиромантии и ничего не понимаю, но то, что я сказал – это справедливое, универсальное утверждение для всех. Для того, чтобы понять, что человек будет сильно страдать, страдать от повторяющихся рождения, смерти, старости, болезней не нужно быть хиромантом.

Астрология настолько обширная тема, обширная сфера знания, что заниматься ею и при этом сохранять свое сознание Кришны, для этого требуется находиться на очень высоком уровне в сознании Кришны. Поскольку астролог начинает смотреть на мир сквозь призму: какая планета в каком доме находится, какие там квадранты или треугольники они образуют. То есть погружаются в такое астрологическое сознание и погружают в такое же сознание окружающих.  Если человек не утвердился в сознании Кришны, то ему будет очень трудно не отклониться от цели человеческой жизни - служению Кришне.

*Вопрос:* * По цитатам астрологии (Шримад Бхагаватам, 6 песня, 2 глава, 6 текст, комментарий): в Ведическом обществе было принято до заключения брака тщательным образом изучать гороскоп жениха и невесты. Это помогало удостовериться, что молодые люди подходят друг другу. Ведическая астрология позволяет определить, как на человека влияют гунны материальной природы.  Может быть стоит уделять изучению астрологии время, чтобы избежать проблем в материальной сфере жизни. Известно, что у преданных часто бывают материальные проблемы, мешающие духовной жизни. И как вы относитесь к тому, чтобы составлять гороскопы друг на друга на компьютере в астрологических программах?
*

*Oтвет:* Если мы думаем, что мы сможем избавиться от материальных проблем при помощи астрологии, психологии и еще чего-либо, кроме сознания Кришны, то это иллюзия. Действительно, астрология играет роль в Ведическом обществе. Ее можно сравнить с прогнозом погоды. Если синоптики предсказывают дождь, то разумно взять с собой зонтик. Точно также если жених и невеста несовместимы, то им лучше не вступать в брак. Прогноз погоды имеет свою пользу, но это не значит, что мы избавимся от всех проблем. По мере того, как будет устанавливаться, развиваться Ведическое общество, то конечно появятся и ведические астрологи, аюрведисты, разные специалисты. Но на самом деле я скептически отношусь к таким астрологом, которые учились по самоучителю. Он прочли пару книг по астрологии и начинаю пропагандировать себя как астрологов. Это очень сложная дисциплина. Существует множество аспектов, сфер, которые нужно учитывать. Как и любую ведическую дисциплину, астрологию нужно изучать многие годы под опытным руководством, прежде чем начинать свою собственную практику.

Что касается компьютерных астрологических программ, то я думаю, что они не очень полезные, скорее наоборот – бесполезны. То есть если делать что-то, то нужно делать это правильным образом. В особенности если это должно сыграть какую-то значительную роль в жизни человека. Например, вам нельзя работать практикующим врачом, если вы не прошли обучение несколько лет, не закончили ординатуру, не сдали экзамены, не получили диплом и т.д. При этом это еще не означает, что вы сразу же начнете делать операции, просто будете каким-нибудь специалистом. В астрологии, когда речь идет о жизнях, важных решениях, которые повлияют на человеческую жизнь нужно быть очень сведущим и аккуратным, не полагаться на какие-то непонятные компьютерные программы, которые не учитывают всех тонкостей.

Часто люди обращаются ко мне за советом в каких-то конкретных ситуациях. Но во многих случаях я отказываюсь давать советы. Поскольку я не знаю всех деталей, не знаю достаточно хорошо этого человека. Не зная ситуации, я знаю только ваше мнение, вашу «сторону медали», я не знаю другую сторону. Поэтому мне не подобает советовать. Мы можем дать общий совет, не конкретный, то есть – полагаться на Кришну. Или мы можем советовать, основываясь на наставлениях и указаниях Шрилы Прабхупады. Например, домохозяева могут спрашивать, как поступить, как им жить, как им быть. Нужно сказать им, что Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал грихастхам жить на селе, в сельскохозяйственных общинах. Также он советовал открывать грихастхам кафе, рестораны и продавать там прасад. Он также позволял преданным-домохозяевам распространять книги, получать от этого какую-то прибыль и жить за счет этого. И он также не запрещал домохозяевам устраиваться на кармическую работу. Мы можем давать общие советы в соответствии с указаниями Прабхупады и учением шастр. Но если мы считаем себя специалистами и даем советы в соответствии с какой-то сферой (астрологией или аюрведой), то прежде, чем давать совет, мы должны стать специалистами в этой сфере. Обычно мы можем обнаружить такой факт, что астрологи дают разные толкования, разные прогнозы, то есть у них разные мнения на одно и то же.  Часто случается так, что юноша и девушка хотят заключить брак, идут к астрологу, он говорит: «Нет, вы не совместимы». Идут к другому астрологу, он говорит: «Нет, вы не совместимы». Идут к третьему астрологу, он говорит: «Нет, вы не совместимы». Они идут к четвертому астрологу, он говорит: «Ну ладно, более-менее», - и они женятся.  Кроме того, если преданным не нравится прогноз астролога, они обычно не следуют ему.

Например, такая ситуация: в семейной паре жена хочет развестись с мужем.  И наиболее авторитетным астрологом-преданным, который родился на Западе и изучал астрологию в Индии, сам он родился в Канаде, живет в Бангалоре, это Шьямасундара прабху. Ко мне обратился один преданный, сказал, что с ним хочет развестись его жена. Обычно я отказываюсь погружаться или заниматься подобными вещами. Я написал тогда этому астрологу – Шьямасундаре прабху, попросил его совета.  И тогда Шьямасундара прабху прислал мне письмо, которые 14 лет назад он отправил именно этому преданному, который сейчас обратился ко мне, столкнувшись с этой проблемой. И в этом письме говорилось: «Эта матаджи - замечательная преданная, но вы с ней совершенно не совместимы. Совместимость плохая до такой степени, что если вы будете жить вместе, то ваша жизнь превратится в аду. Вы будете очень страдать, это будет вредно для вашего физического здоровья, сократит продолжительность вашей жизни». И в конце письма было примечание, написанное заглавными буквами: «Ни при каких обстоятельствах не женись на ней!» Но Камадев уже сделал свое дело, и они поженились. И теперь просит помощи: «Помогите, что мне делать?!»

Что касается астрологии. Даже если вам повстречается хороший астролог, то обычно люди используют астролога для того, чтобы поддержать или обосновать свои собственные идеи и представления, т.е. они не слушают рекомендации астролога. Когда люди, например, обычно приходят к садху или к гуру и просят у них какого-то совета, на самом деле они не хотят получить какой-то совет, они просто хотят получить одобрение, поддержку, но.... продолжая заниматься тем же, чем они занимаются. Люди думаю, что садху – это тот, кто раздает благословения, т.е. подходят к нему: «Дайте благословение!», - и он благословляет их. Точно также гуру, который действует таким образом превращается в ученика своих так называемых учеников. Поскольку такой гуру превращается в того, кто просто санкционирует все, что бы ни делал его ученик. Если гуру начинает говорить своему ученику, что он должен делать, что он делать не должен в соответствии с  «гуру, садху, шастрами», то такого гуру начинают называть экстремистом, консерватором, фанатиком, вымирающим динозавром. Словом «динозавры» называют тех, кто еще верит в слова Шрилы Прабхупады, то есть верят в то, что нужно следовать тому, чему учил Шрила Прабхупада. Бытуют такие представления, что действительно Прабхупада это говорил, но мир не стоит на месте, он меняется, времена изменились, поэтому нужно каким-то образом привносить изменения, менять это учение.

Что касается ведической астрологии, то она работает только в рамках ведической культуры. Если просто брать какие-то элементы из этой астрологии, вырывать какие-то фрагменты, то это не будет работать, это закончится тем, что к астрологам не будут прислушиваться, а с другой стороны люди будут считать себя астрологами, прочитав пару книжек по астрологии. Уже и так много врачей-аюрведистов, нам нужны не аюрведисты, а доктора, которые лечат души. В Индии и так уже много астрологов, нам не нужны еще какие-то астрологи, нам нужны проповедники, которые несли бы людям послание Бхагавад-гиты. Если бы преданные забыли об астрологии, что вообще такая наука существует, то никакой бы разницы не было, это ни на что бы не повлияло. Необходимость существует в том, чтобы попытаться донести до людей послание Бхагавад-гиты, необходимость услышать это послание. Но мы видим, что даже преданные к своему стыду слабо владеют знаниями элементарных вещей этой духовной науки. Поэтому, конечно, астрология играет роль в ведическом обществе, но она не является какой-то неотложной необходимостью в настоящий момент.

Что касается психологии. То совершенная психология изложена в Бхагавад-гите.

----------


## Dimas

*Вопрос: Сейчас с ИСККОН появилось много разных авторов. Каким должен быть критерий. оценки этих книг, как понять, что можно читать, а что будет губительно для духовной жизни?*

*Oтвет:* Сначала нужно утвердиться в изучении книг Шрилы Прабхупады, прежде чем читать других авторов. Я сам пишу книги для того, чтобы прославлять моменты, о которых говорил Шрила Прабхупада. Но я бы настоятельно рекомендовал несколько раз перечитать все книги Шрилы Прабхупады прежде, чем начать свои блуждания. Нужно понять, что нужно читать, а что не нужно. Иногда преданные спрашивают меня: «Читать мне эту книгу или нет?»  Трудно вообще читать все книги, которые сейчас публикуются в ИСККОН, поэтому мне трудно сказать.  Книга, которая будет полезной для одного преданного, находящегося на одном уровне, будет губительно для другого преданного, который находится на другом уровне. Сейчас  действительно выходит много книг разных авторов, но если преданный не утвердился в знании и понимании книг Шрилы Прабхупады, то читая различных авторов, он может быть даже сбит с толку. Поэтому если вы хотите, чтобы с вами было все хорошо, чтобы вы были в безопасности – читайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады.

Что касается азов духовной жизни в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, да, в основном это азы. Но также там присутствуют очень возвышенные сокровенные темы. В своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада рекомендует изучать труды шести госвами. В некоторых из них описываются очень сокровенные темы. Но это не означает, что эти произведения предназначены для всех. Если мы изучаем только книги Шрилы Прабхупады, то этого достаточно, чтобы мы вернулись в духовный мир или достигли вершины духовного экстаза.  Существуют и другие книги, но опять же встает вопрос квалификации. То есть прежде чем изучать теорию Эйнштейна нужно изучить какие-то элементарные вещи. В противном случае, если вы начнете ее читать – вы ничего не поймете.

 Когда была опубликована Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, то преданные стали читать те места, где описываются очень сокровенные темы, т.е. стали концентрироваться на этом. И Шрила Прабхупада был очень сильно обеспокоен этим. И он положил этому конец. Но преданные сказали: «Мы ведь читаем ваши книги, Шрила Прабхупада». Прабхупада сказал: «Не все мои книги предназначены для вас». Преданные сказали: «Мы просто хотим развить в себе желание следовать по стопам обитателей Вриндавана». На это Прабхупада сказал: «Сначала заслужите, а потом желайте!»

Что касается сокровенных книг, Бхактивинода Тхакур говорил: «Лучше бы было собрать все эти книги и уничтожить – это было бы лучше для окружающих». Достаточно жесткое утверждение. Поскольку вреда от неправильного использования больше, чем пользы. Тогда Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати предложил Бхактивиноду Тхакуру запечатать Гита Говинду, книгу, где описываются сокровенные лилы Радхи и Кришны, Бхактивинода Тхакур ответил, что нужно печатать 2 копии, 2 экземпляра: 1 оставить себе, а второй отложить, если найдется квалифицированная личность.

Обычно наше положение будет безопасным, если мы просто будем читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада дал много разных наставлений в разных сферах жизни. И мы можем говорить, что можем менять их в соответствии с временем, местом и обстоятельствами.  Но если все можно менять, тогда какой вообще смысл в наставлениях Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Dimas

*Вопрос: Если какой-то старший преданный на ваш взгляд поступает неправильно, допустимо ли обсуждать его поведение в уме и с близкими вайшнавами, с любимыми вайшнавами?*

*Oтвет:* Да.  Поскольку если мы переведем функцию анализа в спящий режим, мы окажемся в очень опасном положении. Понимание и мнение о том, что старшие преданные не может совершать ошибки нереалистично и не имеет подтверждения в Священных Писаниях. Думать, что старшинство позволяет человеку не совершать ошибки – это заблуждение. Это опасное заблуждение, которое уже привело к опасным последствиям, поскольку преданные, отбросив свой разум,  слепо следовали каким-то лидерам, которые отклонились от учения Прабхупады. К счастью, у нас есть книги Шрилы Прабхупады, где четко изложена философия сознания Кришны. И, оглядываясь в прошлое, и видя все эти отклонения, которые имели место быть, эти отклонения инициировались лидерами общества, которых считали продвинутыми преданными и которых никто не мог критиковать, которые, на первый взгляд, очень успешно проповедовали, но в результате все это приводило к трагедии.  И такое слепое следование лидерам, которые в свою очередь не следовали Прабхупаде, привело к очень трагичным последствиям, многие сотни преданных сталкивались с проблемами, даже уходили, оставляли сознание Кришны. И на самом деле из Общества ушли тысячи преданных, которые пришли с таким трудом в это Движение. Но эти преданные имели веру в этих лидеров, считали их лидерами в сознании Кришны, но на самом деле эти лидеры уже отклонились с пути сознания Кришны. Т.е. на тот момент, когда эти лидеры занимали положение лидеров ИСККОН , если бы кто-то осмелился сказать что-то против них, то естественно его попросили бы покинуть ИСККОН. Но в последствии оказалось, что эти лидеры, которых считали великими чистыми преданными , оказались сбитыми с толку, отошли от пути сознания Кришны. И вера их учеников и последователей была подорвана. Это привело к разочарованиям: преданные уходили из ИСККОН, уходили в Гаудия-Матх, уходили из сознания Кришны. И причина такого массового ухода заключалась в том, что преданные отказывались использовать свой разум для того, чтобы отличать плохое от хорошего и в страхе нанести кому-нибудь оскорбления. Принимая во внимание эту печальную реальность мы должны быть очень осмотрительны. И хотя могут быть разные возможности, разные инновационные проповеднические методы, я бы порекомендовал проявлять осмотрительность и осторожность. Поскольку история нашего Движения показывает, что эти инновации часто плохо кончаются. Поэтому нужно быть осмотрительным.

Иногда то, что считается оскорблением по поводу других преданных, является не оскорблением, а конструктивной критикой, направленной на благо преданного, а не из чувства мести или еще чего-то. Недавно я встречался с одним из лидеров нашего Движения, который можно сказать использует новаторские проповеднические методы. Я сказал ему: «Почему вы не пропагандируете необходимость харинам, распространение книг – то, что рекомендуют делать ачарьи? Эти процессы стали неэффективными? Харинама –санкиртана перестала быть юга-дхармой?»  Мы начинаем делать какие-то вещи и забываем о том, что мы действительно должны делать. Мы начинаем просто сбивать с толку преданных какими-то вещами, которые не имеют никакого отношения к сознанию Кришны.

*Вопрос: Если кто-то из преданные проповедует отклонения от Прабхупады, например, нарушение 3-го принципа – оправдывает участие  в финансовых пирамидах, как МММ, как быть в таком случае? Как сохранить уважение к нему и доброе вайшнавское отношение?
*
Oтвет: В финансовых пирамидах участвуют 2 типа людей:  те, кто сверху – обманывают; а те, кто снизу – глупцы, которых обманывают. Для вайшнавов участие в подобных мероприятиях не рекомендуется.  Недавно была такая пирамида: кто собрал все деньги у преданных и через какое-то время исчез. Когда людям обещают: «Дайте деньги - у вас будут огромные проценты»,  нужно просто  предупредить таких преданных, что если они сверху – они отправятся в ад, а если вы снизу – вы потеряете все деньги, которые можно использовать в служении Кришне. Но обычно люди, которые принимают участие в финансовых пирамидах настолько глупы, что они не прислушиваются к вашим наставлениям, поскольку они думают: «О, я проинвестировал 10 тысяч долларов, скоро у меня будет 20 тысяч долларов», - их сознание полностью движимо алчностью. Преданные должны быть более разумными.

*Вопрос: Если преданные критикуют друг друга и обращаются к тебе за поддержкой, как избежать вайшнава-апарадхи?
*
Oтвет: Слишком общий вопрос, как на него ответить? Если кто-то определил кому-то вендетту, зачем вам принимать в этом участие? Но если это какой-то серьезный вопрос вы должны задуматься о том, принять ли участие в этом или нет. Нас окружает очень много проблем, поэтому мы не сможем  принять участие в разрешении всех этих проблем. Конечно, критика ради критики – это оскорбительно, мы не должны принимать  в этом участие. Т.е. это неправильное сознание. Это не совсем приятная тема для фестиваля. Но это неизбежно, на нас оказывает влияние фактор времени. Даже в вайшнавском обществе проявляются многочисленные проблемы. Обычно нам не доставляет радости обсуждать все эти вещи. Мы предпочитаем зависнуть в облаке полного забвения и не видеть  ничего плохого в окружающем мире, т.е. закрываем на все глаза. С одной стороны, существует проблема общения . Повторяйте Харе Кришна и будьте счастливы!  Господь Чайтанья танцует и  приглашает нас принять участие в его вечном танце. Поэтому давайте просто присоединимся. Но в практическом отношении в вайшнавском сообществе могут быть  какие-то отклонения. Даже когда Господь Чайтанья лично был на этой планете,  среди его последователей возникали проблемы, конфликты. Один из его ближайших последователей был приговорен к смертной казни за коррупцию. И однажды последователи, спутники Господа Чайтаньи привлеклись произведением какого-то поэта, который казался преданным, но на самом деле придерживался взглядов философии майавады. И только один преданный нашелся – Сварупа Дамодара, который распознал эту майаваду и предупредил всех остальных преданных. Даже во времена Господа Чайтаньи время от времени появлялись такие трудные вопросы. Господь Чайтанья отверг Чота Харидаса на первый взгляд за небольшую провинность. Поэтому подобные вещи имеют место быть. Но мы все равно должны продолжать повторять «Харе Кришна».

----------


## Dimas

*Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами: В ИСККОН может возникнуть путаница - этот Гуру сказал так, тот Гуру сказал по-другому, но необходимо сверить эти утверждения с тем, что говорил Прабхупада, потому что единственная квалификация, чтобы быть Гуру в ИСККОН, заключается в том, чтобы повторять слова Шрилы Прабхупады без искажений.*

----------


## Dimas

*вопрос*: Вы точно описали философию майавади, к сожалению в ИСКОН встречается такой подход, когда первостепенные ценности подменяют на вторичные. Так удобно держать себя в тени, чтобы не засветиться. Когда приходят новые люди, они не знают об основных ценностях и второстепенные принимают за основные, или, наоборот, в книгах Прабхупады видят высшие ценности, а придя в храм, этого не находят. Это их разочаровывает, как искренних последователей Прабхупады. Как защитить чистоту основных принципов от относительности и помочь преданным, попавшим под влияние философии относительности? 

*Ответ Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами:* Один менеджер рок-группы сказал преданному который попросил разрешение распространять книги Прабхупады на концерте этой рок-группы. И менеджер сказал: О, замечательно, у вас великие книги, но ваши храмы в майе." Это печально, что даже непреданные могут видеть это. Мы должны обсуждать эти темы,чтобы было ясно, что является правильным следованием, а что нет. Хотя откровенно говоря, такие обсуждения сделают Вас не популярными. Даже руководству храма вы не будете нравиться из-за этого, они будут говорить, что не надо обсуждать это на людях. На людях они могут говорить что все относительно, и это истина и то истина, или даже могут внутри ИСККОН организовать образовательное учреждение, которое тоже учит относительным истинам, но если вы укажете им на эти ошибки, то они будут критиковать вас и будут недовольны. Вы даже можете ожидать, что вас будут обзывать плохими словами и смеяться над вами, будут называть вас фанатиком, динозавром итд. Когда мое тело упадет замертво, я надеюсь быть допущенным в общество Шрилы Прабхупады и я надеюсь, что я удовлетворю Его. Я планирую написать серию книг на тему " Настроение и миссия Шрилы Прабхупады". В любом случае продолжаете петь Харе Кришна, распространяйте книги Прабхупады, и Кришна-прасад. Похоже, что в России ситуация не столь хронически запущена, как в других странах. Но то, что такие вопросы возникают и здесь, показывает, я что яд распространяется по телу. Мы должны понимать, что в ИСККОН происходит культурное разделение на традиционалистов и либералистов. Традиционалисты или консерваторы-они хотят обучать тому, чему обучал Прабхупада. А либералисты создают видение, это такой теологический суп. И это уже в ваших руках-достать суть, твердые кусочки из жидкости, прежде чем все разварится в однородную массу.

----------


## Dimas

*вопрос:* Один преданный говорил, что главное в успешной проповеди не философия, а близкие отношения с людьми. Что Вы думаете на этот счет, какова Ваша формула успешной проповеди? 

*Ответ Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаша Свами*: Идея близких отношений, которые не основываются на преданном служении Кришне, лишь взаимная эксплуатация. Эта идея, что мы просто улыбаемся людям и не учим их философии и практике сознания Кришны, говорим так, чтобы их не шокировать, но я не сторонник такой философии. Шрила Прабхупада рассказал такую историю: Жил один мальчик, которого воспитывала одна женщина, она была его тетей. Она очень хорошо к нему относилась, никогда его не наказывала и никогда не говорила, что это неправильно, "ты не должен так поступать". Она никогда не хотела задеть его самолюбие, она хотела чтобы у них были лишь хорошие отношения. Мальчик вырос, попал в дурную компанию, стал совершать преступления, его поймали и приговорили к смертной казни. Перед смертью спросили о его последнем желании. Он попросил позвать свою тетю, которая воспитывала его. Она подошла. Он сказал тете: "подойди ко мне так близко , что-бы твое ухо было возле моего рта." Она подумала, что он хочет что -то прошептать ей на ухо, но вместо этого он откусил ей ухо и сказал: Это ты виновата в том, что я сейчас здесь, на плахе, потому что, стараясь быть хорошенькой со мной , ты не говорила мне что правильно и что неправильно" Много лет назад у меня был опыт, что даже сейчас я чувствую себя плохо. Один западный человек приехал с определенной социальной миссией в Бангладеш, он каким -то образом получил Бхагавад-гиту Прабхупады. Он нашел нас, чтобы узнать о философии сознания Кришны. Он был готов уже услышать послание Кришны. Но другие преданные, которые были со мной, имели представление, что нам не надо говорить слишком строго людям, нам нужно просто быть хорошенькими с людьми. Я не стал возражать им, поскольку они были старшими преданными. Этот человек приходил к еще два-три раза, а преданные были очень неопределенными, говоря, что если хочешь, можешь попробовать, может быть это поможет тебе. Потом я уехал проповедовать по деревням. Когда я вернулся и спросил что с этим человеком? Преданные сказали: "О он встретил христианских проповедников и стал христианином. Христиане сказали: Да, ты должен следовать Христу, иначе попадешь в ад." Преданные не хотели выражаться ясно поэтому он выбрал другое . Человек хотел конкретного руководства, а мы его не дали. 

однажды к Шриле Прабхупаде пришел профессор философии, он был индусом из вайшнавской семьи, но стал горделивым атеистом. Прабхупада очень строго с ним разговаривал, Прабхупада в пух и прах разбивал всю чепуху, которую нес этот "проффесор". Профессор стал очень враждебен к Прабхупаде. Если бы Прабхупада говорил: "Ну да, это очень интересно, что вы говорите, но у меня такое мнение, а у вас такое мнение, как хорошо бла....бла...бла... Но Прабхупада сразу указал этому профессору что он заблуждается и вводит в заблуждение других людей. Прошло некоторое время и это профессор понял, что Прабхупада был прав, и он стал вайшнавом. Было очень много подобных случаев. Однажды очень богатый и преуспевающий молодой человек пришел на встречу со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Этот человек привык что ему оказывают почтение и уважение. А Прабхупада просто разрезал его ложную гордость, когда он ехал обратно он просто дрожал, потому что никто и никогда так с ним не говорил. Но он думал: "Да, но он прав, он прав." Этот человек размышлял над словами Прабхупады несколько недель . Потом он предался Прабхупаде и стал преданным. Истина заключается в том, что если вы говорите людям истину, то они могут понять истину, а если вы просто улыбаетесь и не говорите истину, то они ее не поймут!

----------


## Dimas

*Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами: Почему мы не должны говорить так, как нас учил Шрила Прабхупада? Тот, кто говорит что все хорошо, все нормально, никого не надо критиковать, нет особой разницы между правильным и неправильным, все это лишь умственные идеи. У каждого свой путь, не надо никому проповедовать. На самом деле это МАЙАВАДА!*

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Это как учить человека плавать, бросив его в открытом море и уйдя.


Это же почему "уйдя"? Пока ребенок маленький и родители рядом, они могут его оберегать и ситуацию контролировать. И они могут попутно учить его, как правильно действовать в той или иной ситуации, то есть действовать в Сознании Кришны.
Мы же говорим о родителях-преданных? Зачем нам даны знания? Чтобы знать как правильно действовать, и мы можем научить этому детей. Мы также можем пойти в школу и проповедовать учителям если они что-то делают не так.


Разумный родитель учит ребенка плавать, а не запрещает ему приближаться к воде в страхе, что он утонет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Или ребенку, который с детства верит в Бога можно внушить какую-то другую философию?
> .


Помню преданные про репортаж рассказывали про австралийскую гурукулу - точнее про её выпускников - из проинтервьюированных более десятка детей преданных во взрослой жизни преданным остался только один - Шри Прахлад - остальные отошли от Движения - некоторые из девушек даже стали проститутками...
Я смотрю на ситуацию в ростовской общине - очень мало кто из детей, посещавших обычную школу, остались преданными - некоторые из них даже угодили в тюрьмы...

Я смотрю на ситуацию в Маяпурской гурукуле - там тоже не мало неблагоприятного, есть примеры, когда выпускники принимают наркотики, один её выпускник несколько лет назад погиб при соответствующих обстоятельствах, утонув в Ганге - достаточно нашумевшая смерть была.

В общем посещать обычную школу или не посещать - само по себе не панацея, но также нельзя, к сожалению, и делать однозначный вывод относительно того, как лучше воспитывать ребёнка - риск остаётся ВСЕГДА...

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> В общем посещать обычную школу или не посещать - само по себе не панацея, но также нельзя к сожалению и делать однозначный вывод относительно того, как лучше воспитывать ребёнка - риск остаётся ВСЕГДА...


Здесь я с вами абсолютно согласна.

Даже человек умеющий хорошо плавать может утонуть :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Здесь я с вами абсолютно согласна.
> 
> Даже человек умеющий хорошо плавать может утонуть


также можно сказать, что если не пускать ребёнка на глубину - то даже не уча его плавать, можно приучить его на глубину не ходить и потом - это может помочь ему выжить в будущем, но конечно это не гарантирует его от того, что он когда-нибудь не подвергнется риску попасть всё-таки на глубину и утонуть...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Бхакти-Викаша Свами считает, что пение на Киртан-меле Бхакти-Чару Свами, Кадамба-Кананы Свами, ББ Говинды Свами и других - это нама-апарадха?
> 
> И какие соревнования на Киртан-меле? Кто с кем и в чем соревнуется? Я не понял.


БВС говорит: 


> Затем они летят по всем частям мира. Им тоже нужно что-то для поддержания семей и они становятся профессиональными киртаниями.


у перечисленных Вами Махараджей нет семей...

----------


## Кеша

Когда мы думаем в ключе, что судьба наших детей полностью зависит от нас, то мы метим на место Кришны  :smilies: 
Мы все выросли как-то ведь в семьях материалистов в обычных школах, и ничего. Сделаем по максимуму для детей, постараясь передать то, чем живём сами, а там уже их личный выбор, карма и воля Кришны.
И часто наша роль в судьбе детей минимальна, чему доказательства в комментариях выше. Именно поэтому, кстати, лучше детей хоть немного готовить к общению с материалистами, а не превращать в затворников, не знающих реалий мира.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Я так понял, что к примеру Алла Пугачева, Николай Басков или София Ротару тоже могут исполнить Харе Кришна Мантру и это будет очень красиво, даже может мурашки по коже пробегут. Также есть много людей с красивыми голосами и в том числе в западной Бенгалии и во Вриндаване. И если они споют,  то  толпы людей будут впечатлены и будут поклонятся им. И зачастую настоящие чистые преданные, не буду перечислять их имена, уходят на второй план, потому что не могут красиво спеть, просто по природе не певцы. Скорее всего это не относится к  пению на Киртан-меле к Бхакти-Чару Свами, Кадамба-Кананы Свами, ББ Говинды Свами и других, трудно сказать даже к кому это относится вообще, но так или иначе наверняка среди многих просачиваются и просто профессиональные певцы с красивыми голосами, но может недостойным поведением, кто его знает чем они в жизни занимаются в свободное время.


У меня нет вопросов по первой части того текста, где Махарадж осуждает пение Кришна даса. С этим я согласен. Профессионализм и преданность - разные вещи. 

Я спрашивал о другом. Почему Бхакти-Викаша Свами назвал исконновскую Китран-мелу нама-апарадха-мелой, если там не поет Кришна дас и ему подобные. К кому ИМЕННО (по именам) это относится, если к участниками Киртан-мелы это не относится? Иначе очень странно получается: ни к кому конкретно это не относится, но в целом Киртан-мела - это нама-апарадха. Или имелись в виду не саннйаси, а грихастхи? Грихастха не может участвовать в киртан-меле, если он хороший преданный? Я не помню всех участников поименно, только одного грихастху помню - Крипа-Мойа прабху из Англии (ученик Шрилы Прабхупады). Он прекрасный проповедник и прекрасный певец. В чем нама-апарадха? Я не знаю, может участникам Киртан-мелы деньги за их пение платят или что? В чем проблема?




> Если даже считать не справедливо или слишком,  всё равно это подстегнет к хорошему, к исправлению, к высшему, например к посещению утренних программ и т.д., это  хорошо. Да и сам Шрила Прабхупада не стеснялся часто употреблять термин   rascal-негодяй,мошенник и другие
> Rascal это прямо про меня


Видимо у нас как-то уши и умы по-разному настроены. Я когда читаю и слушаю Шрилу Прабхупаду почему-то слышу, что мы души и вечные слуги Кришны. Меня это вдохновляет. Другие почему-то слышат только: мошенники, негодяи, демоны, ослы, верблюды, собаки, свиньи. "Учитель, родитель или начальник имеет право критиковать ученика, ребенка, подчиненного ТОЛЬКО если он продолжает любить его и заботиться о нем. ТОЛЬКО в этом случае критика будет являться составной частью процесса воспитания. Во всех остальных случаях от нее не будет позитивного эффекта". (из лекции Бхакти-Видйа-Пурна Свами).

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Помню в начале 90х годов было целое движение учеников Харикеши свами против пения слова "харибол" на киртанах и бхаджанах. Харикеша ушел, борцы с "хариболом" ушли, а "Харибол" все поют и поют.

Я думаю что критиковать кого-бы то ни было за воспевание святых имен не правильно. Каждый поет как может. Может быть даже он поет как намаапарадха. Ну и что? А какая альтернатива? Что не петь что ли? Может быть он по другому просто не может. 

Думаю гораздо правильнее сосредоточить усилия на улучшении своего собственного воспевания, чем рвать нервы себе и другим объясняя насколько они не правильно поют. 

В конце концов где гарантия, что сам я воспеваю чисто? От куда я знаю насколько чище других я воспеваю?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мне насчет соревновательности во время киртана понятно, мне такое тоже не нравится. Это когда неопытные музыканты-преданные начинают играть, как на музыкальных тусовках, уже не ради прославления Господа, а ради того, чтобы показать свое искусство, начинают соревноваться в этом. Собравшиеся уже просто их наблюдают, воспевание уходит на второй план. Погружение в киртан исчезает, и киртан становится концертом.  Это воспевание категории нама-апарадха.

Вот про кого речь в цитате, санньяси здесь вообще ни  при чем : 



> Они даже не видят, встает ли этот певец на мангала-арати, следует ли четырем принципам, каково его пониманием философии. Все это не учитывается. Не считается важным. Просто, если они красиво поют... И все эти девушки сексуально танцуют там. И теряется истинная цель киртана.


Если на западных киртана-мелах такое есть, БВКС и он посчитал нужным напомнить подход к этому Шрилы Прабхупады. 

Но на английском сайте этой статьи нет, английский и русский сайты совсем разные. Наверное, это инициатива российских учеников, видимо, в преддверии приезда Махараджа. Когда он приезжает в Казань, киртаны там ведут только опытные преданные, там за этим следят.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Может быть даже он поет как намаапарадха. Ну и что? А какая альтернатива? Что не петь что ли? Может быть он по другому просто не может.


Те, кто не могут, пусть следуют за теми, кто может. Не надо предоставлять вести киртан тем, кто поет нама-апарадху. По одному разу, по кругу, еще можно предоставить спеть, чтобы почувствовали, что это такое. Но вести всю аудиторию должны опытные.

И всегда есть новенькие преданные, которые пока не знают стандарта и могут быть сбиты столку нововведениями, которым местные лидеры могут давать зеленый свет, чтобы вдохновить начинающих музыкантов-преданных. 

Я много раз замечала, что БВКС уделяет достаточно времени тому, чтобы самые азы ради неофитов очень подробно разъяснить, в то время как организаторы в суете что-то такое неправильное пропускают. Он традиционалист и следит за соблюдением традиций.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

[QUOTE=Враджендра Кумар дас;94214]


> Видимо у нас как-то уши и умы по-разному настроены. Я когда читаю и слушаю Шрилу Прабхупаду почему-то слышу, что мы души и вечные слуги Кришны. Меня это вдохновляет. Другие почему-то слышат только: мошенники, негодяи, демоны, ослы, верблюды, собаки, свиньи. "Учитель, родитель или начальник имеет право критиковать ученика, ребенка, подчиненного ТОЛЬКО если он продолжает любить его и заботиться о нем. ТОЛЬКО в этом случае критика будет являться составной частью процесса воспитания. Во всех остальных случаях от нее не будет позитивного эффекта". (из лекции Бхакти-Видйа-Пурна Свами).


Хотел подправить сообщение но не успел истекло время для корректировки и действительно яснее было бы выразится вот так:
"Учитель, родитель или начальник имеет право критиковать ученика, ребенка, подчиненного ТОЛЬКО если он продолжает любить его и заботиться о нем" Т.е. надо понимать что они делают это любя в воспитательных целях.
Лично меня вдохновляет не только когда я слышу от Шрилы Прабхупады что  мы души и вечные слуги Кришны,
но также не меньше вдохновляет на исправление и увеличение духовной практики когда я слышу: мошенники, негодяи, демоны, ослы, верблюды,собаки, свиньи.
В том числе готов выслушать и вдохновится аналогичной критикой от Аиндры Прабху, Бхакти Викаши Свами и др. ведь они хотят как лучше для нас а не просто по причине личной прихоти или непонятной личной амбиции


 [QUOTE=Враджендра Кумар дас;94214]


> К кому ИМЕННО (по именам) это относится, если к участниками Киртан-мелы это не относится?


По именам я не буду называть, это не в моей компетенции. Тем более считаю Киртан-мелу и 24 часовое воспевание в сутки хорошим начинанием кто бы там ни участвовал. Но реально спонтанно в моей жизни вот так случилось:
в 2012 по интернету Маяпур TV просмотрел почти всех участников, очень понравилось.
А в 2013 включил Киртан-мелу  и там пел какой то не стриженный молодой парень киртания. Пел красиво, но  исполнение и некоторые действия были, как мне показалось, чтобы привлечь внимание матаджи. Не Кришна в центре киртана был(о нём уже все забыли :smilies: ), а в центре внимания оказался тот парень со своим голосом и действиями. Я своим "зорким" взглядом разглядел  этого исполнителя как  излишне пропитанного вожделением. "Тонким" "толстым" неважно. И на этом мой просмотр Киртан-мелы 2013 закончился при всём уважении даже к этому певцу. Это было чуть больше 2 месяцев назад, просто спонтанно в моей жизни, никак не знал отзывы других. Т.е. не подтасовано под высказывание Бхакти Викаши Свами. Получается его высказывание не просто так, а имеет реальные факты, пусть даже в небольших эпизодах.

В результате я не смотрел всю Киртан мелу 2013, а предпочел слушать вместо этого 20 Гб киртанов Аиндры Прабху в сочетании с киртанами Шрилы Прабхупады, что лично меня больше вдохновляет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А в 2013 включил Киртан-мелу  и там пел какой то не стриженный молодой парень киртания. Пел красиво, но  исполнение и некоторые действия были, как мне показалось, чтобы привлечь внимание матаджи. Не Кришна в центре киртана был(о нём уже все забыли), а в центре внимания оказался тот парень со своим голосом и действиями. Я своим "зорким" взглядом разглядел  этого исполнителя как  излишне пропитанного вожделением. "Тонким" "толстым" неважно. И на этом мой просмотр Киртан-мелы 2013 закончился при всём уважении даже к этому певцу. Это было чуть больше 2 месяцев назад, просто спонтанно в моей жизни, никак не знал отзывы других. Т.е. не подтасовано под высказывание Бхакти Викаши Свами. Получается его высказывание не просто так, а имеет реальные факты, пусть даже в небольших эпизодах.


Наверно вам не повезло. Я там видел и слышал совсем другое. Может и был там какой-то странный парень, но достаточно ли этого для того, чтобы перечеркнуть все хорошее, что там было, и назвать всю киртан-мелу нама-апарадхой? Не будет ли это необъективной оценкой?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE=Krishna Parishat das;94219]


> Лично меня вдохновляет не только когда я слышу от Шрилы Прабхупады что  мы души и вечные слуги Кришны,но также не меньше вдохновляет на исправление и увеличение духовной практики когда я слышу: мошенники, негодяи, демоны, ослы, верблюды,собаки, свиньи.
> В том числе готов выслушать и вдохновится аналогичной критикой от Аиндры Прабху, Бхакти Викаши Свами и др. ведь они хотят как лучше для нас а не просто по причине личной прихоти или непонятной личной амбиции


Видимо, разным людям нужны разные методы воспитания. От меня просто ускальзает, как называние кого-то мошенником и негодяем поможет этому мошеннику и негодяю перестать быть таковым. Если цель - заклеймить, то понятно. Если цель - исправить, то непонятно. Просто не улавливаю, как это происходит. А то, что я не могу понять, я не могу и принять. Мой учитель всегда относился ко мне очень вежливо и мягко, даже когда я делал глупости. Когда я однажды спросил его: "Гуру Махарадж, вы меня ни разу не поругали. Почему?" Он ответил очень просто: "Шрила Прабхупада никогда не вел себя так по отношению ко мне". Поэтому, похоже, существуют разные воспитательные традиции и индивидуальный подход. Желание кого-то постоянно критиковать мне мало понятно.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Это точно!  Много раз убедился, что если родители-преданные в адеквате и дети не стесняются своих родителей в миру, то детей не портит ни дет.сад, ни школа.


 Хоть у меня еще и нет детей, но это почемуто кажется очевидным.
 Тут есть еще такое, что "старайтесь исполнять правила той территории, где находитесь". Просто ставить себя отдельно от других - это во-первых антипроповедь прямо, а во-вторых - просто лишиться родительских прав, например. Осложнить жизнь себе и другим преданным, не получая ничего серьезного..
 Вообще, фанатизм - это стена ко всему благоприятному, хотя и непременно проявляется вначале.
 Конечно, если вопрос крайне серьезный, и нет вариантов в отношении Главного - тут нужно быть твердым. Но мне кажется, что клин-клином вышибают, и можно на благо использовать все. Например, проставлять садхану детей так, чтобы они имели духовную силу и не велись на разные мерзости, и тогда их умиротворенное и привлекательное для других общество - оно только сделает дополнительных преданных из своих же одноклассников.
 Если они будут "белыми воронами", посмешищем - посмешищем будет и все СК. Если же смогут улыбаться и быть адекватными - посмешищем окажется "стандартная мораль" общества..
 Тут конечно другая сторона: прилагать усилия, чтобы изменить ситуацию. На то, чтобы были отдельные официальные школы для преданных. Со всеми правами обычных школ, всеми стандартными документами. Реформировать "образование" конечно нужно, и тут не жалеть усилий.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Хоть у меня еще и нет детей, но это почемуто кажется очевидным.


К сожалению, тут нет очевидных решений - не зря Прабхупада пытался на Западе создавать систему гурукул - ОН НЕ ХОТЕЛ, ЧТОБЫ ДЕТИ ПРЕДАННЫХ УЧИЛИСЬ В ОБЫЧНЫХ ШКОЛАХ... но не получилось...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Видимо, разным людям нужны разные методы воспитания


Говорят, что Шудр надо пугать палкой. 

На днях слушали лекцию Прабхупады, где он рассказывает, как проповедует воспитанный человек (джентльмен): он тщательно подбирает слова, чтобы не грубо, но доходчиво объяснить человеку его неверное поведение; не прямо, а с помощью аналогий.

Шрила Прабхупада - пример любящего и заботливого Учителя, которому дорога каждая джива.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

В том и состоит квалификация проповедника — *чувствовать* людей, и с каждым говорить *по-своему*.

Любой *ШАБЛОН* в проповеди будет отталкивать/отпугивать либо одних, либо других.

И плюс к этому - жёсткие слова без внутренней любви и сострадания не будут нести в себе энергию, которая побуждает человека измениться.

Это похоже на _диверсионную операцию_. Сначала *удар* по кокону ложного эго (жесткой правдой), и в этот момент в трещины просачивается "отравляющий" газ - нанороботы духовной энергии проповедника, благословение его бесконечной любви, точнее любви Кришны, его беспричинной милости, проводником которой истинный гуру является.

Это очень высокий уровень. Вы, Димас, предлагаете всем его имитировать?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

[QUOTE=Враджендра Кумар дас;94227]


> Видимо, разным людям нужны разные методы воспитания. От меня просто ускальзает, как называние кого-то мошенником и негодяем поможет этому мошеннику и негодяю перестать быть таковым. Если цель - заклеймить, то понятно. Если цель - исправить, то непонятно. Просто не улавливаю, как это происходит. А то, что я не могу понять, я не могу и принять. Мой учитель всегда относился ко мне очень вежливо и мягко, даже когда я делал глупости. Когда я однажды спросил его: "Гуру Махарадж, вы меня ни разу не поругали. Почему?" Он ответил очень просто: "Шрила Прабхупада никогда не вел себя так по отношению ко мне". Поэтому, похоже, существуют разные воспитательные традиции и индивидуальный подход. Желание кого-то постоянно критиковать мне мало понятно.


Если человек делает неправильно, то полезно для него сказать , что он делает неправильно. Это будет для него польза и это будет любовь. Хотя многие могут обидеться. Если промолчать или быть безразличным: Ну катятся в ад так пусть катятся в ад, мне то какое дело, то это не польза и не любовь, а безразличие. Хотя для каждого действительно свой подход, иногда "небезразличе" жесткая критика могут всё испортить. Я вот не знаю кого больше благодарить: бабушку которая в жизни плохого слова не сказала, но может вырос мальчиш-плохиш или деда который при не правильном поведении показывал мне свою большую ладонь, типа "получишь по заднице", но в результате уберёг меня от многих бед.

Также критику не все могут выслушать в основном она может быть полезна и может быть высказана только с близкими людьми, а не с чужими. Если муж оделся некрасиво, то жена может отчитать его, раскритиковать. Это проявление любви и заботы. И нормальный муж будет благодарен за это жене. Другие просто промолчат и подумают плохо: ну рваные штаны у него в пыли и грязи, одевается он как БОМЖ, рот желтый после прасада и куркумы, небритый ...   Подумают просто - не аккуратный человек и промолчат. Просто безразличие и зачем портить отношения.
Отец сына тоже не всегда хвалит в целях воспитания. Хотя кто его знает, если отец мягкосердечный, то может сын больше послушает вежливое объяснение. У всех всё по разному. Возможно мягкосердечие всё равно более позитивно, потому что если даже хоть чуть чуть вести с детьми резко (да и с людьми вообще)  то они могут затаить обиду на всю жизнь, а вовсе не исправиться.


Но мне кажется это обычная вещь, движущая сила и частая фраза обращенная к другим, да и к себе: Ты делаешь неправильно!
Если это реально неправильно и справедливо, а не просто клеймо.
И поступая так и принимая это другие люди и сам человек меняется.
А фраза: "Ты делаешь неправильно", это та же критика, может даже те же слова "мошенник и негодяй" только в более мягкой форме.

Конечно  лучше  делать и наиболее эффектно, как здесь подметили "по джентельменски".
Быть небезразличным и критиковать (выявление противоречий,
выявление ошибок и их разбор)  по джентельменски.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> К сожалению, тут нет очевидных решений - не зря Прабхупада пытался на Западе создавать систему гурукул - ОН НЕ ХОТЕЛ, ЧТОБЫ ДЕТИ ПРЕДАННЫХ УЧИЛИСЬ В ОБЫЧНЫХ ШКОЛАХ... но не получилось...


 Согласен.
 Крайности - вопрос уже другой совсем.
 У нас есть время-обстоятельства-субъекты  - совсем другие, нежели у Прабхупады.
 И главное другое - это следующий шаг Проявления: от уровня мирового религоведения и сбора тех, кто уже в прошлых жизнях "попал под раздачу" - к этапу "донести до каждого",- самому серьезному из всех.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Если дети до 14-16 лет не общались с материалистами, а жили среди Вайшнавов, то им будет ГОРАЗДО легче отвергнуть материалистическую пропаганду, чем если бы они с пяти лет находились в этой среде и привыкли к ним.Как можно подготовить ребёнка до пяти лет?Это же полный абсурд, тут даже обсуждать нечего.Что говорить, если сейчас в школах за обычное явления заниматься сексом в туалете, что говорить про наркотики.Если человек собирается растить ребёнка в среде блуда и разврата, где он должен с пелёнок быть силён как Харидас Тхакур, чтобы не искуситься, то ему/ей и пошлют соответствующего ребёнка, которому положено расти в среде блуда и разврата.Не забудьте что даже Шива и многие полубоги падали, а что уж говорить про Вишвамитру Муни.Сначала научите детей контролировать свои чувства и расскажите про все хитрости Майа деви, а потом уже пускайте в свободное плаванье.Может у вас дети и могущественнее в контроле чувств, чем Шива, но тогда я могу только сказать что не прав и извиниться.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Да и если бы Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы дети с пелёнок росли среди блуда и разврата, чтобы могли "лучше" устоять перед этим, то он бы не создавал гурукулы, которые изолируют их от общества.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда я бываю на лекциях БВКС, всегда замечаю, с какой любовью к преданным он делает свои замечания и шутит. Юмор его очень изысканый и аристократичный. Поправляет преданных он очень мягко и как-то неповторимо, то есть очень личностно. На лекциях замечательная атмосфера, преданные счастливеют на глазах, и сами лекции - праздник для интеллекта. Махарадж мягок с учениками невероятно, а если строг, то это смотрится как общение гуру и ученика в ведические времена, как-то очень аутентично. Столько времени, сколько он готов уделять ученикам на даршанах, по-моему, мало кто еще из наших гуру уделяет. 

Насчет этой статьи, и думаю, что транскрипция быстрого паралельного перевода без редактуры может портить дело, такое бывает. Я чуть послушала начало, но наложенный перевод мне слушать не нравится, я бы проверила, что именно сказал гуру в этом отрывке, но на записи его практически не слышно. Не факт, что БВКС сказал именно так и именно то, как написано в русской транскрипции. По-моему, такие моменты надо перепроверять и уточнять у гуру, прежде чем публиковать.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

ЕС Ниранджана Свами и ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху вообще попросили не публиковать транскрибы своих лекций, во избежание таких вот недоразумений.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда я увидела транскрипции лекций  Индрадьюмны Свами с одного из фестивалей, я тоже удивилась... Все-таки надо быть специалистом с языковым образованием, чтобы делать транскрипции, и особенно это переводных лекций касается.

Те лекции, что я читала у ЧЧЧП на сайте, хорошо редактированы, речь его передана там грамотно, и когда читаешь, так и слышишь голос. Высший класс текста.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Если дети до 14-16 лет не общались с материалистами, а жили среди Вайшнавов, то им будет ГОРАЗДО легче отвергнуть материалистическую пропаганду, чем если бы они с пяти лет находились в этой среде и привыкли к ним..


 Так кто спорит?
 Вопрос в другом: если родители живут по Высшему, то смогут быть доминантой, по сравнению с которыми все другие влияния - мелочь.
 Есть имекнно по этому вопросу что возразить?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Так кто спорит?
>  Вопрос в другом: если родители живут по Высшему, то смогут быть доминантой, по сравнению с которыми все другие влияния - мелочь.
>  Есть имекнно по этому вопросу что возразить?


Опыт семей преданных вам возражение.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Те лекции, что я читала у ЧЧЧП на сайте, хорошо редактированы, речь его передана там грамотно, и когда читаешь, так и слышишь голос. Высший класс текста.


Это официальный сайт, и публикации на нем проходят проверку Махараджа или уполномоченных им преданных, поэтому там всё так хорошо  :smilies:  А до этого всякое публиковали в интернете, поскольку энтузиазма много, а иногда даже простых знаний русского языка мало. В итоге Махарадж попросил прекратить безобразие  :smilies:

----------


## Dimas

Уважаемая Raja Kumari Mataji, 
Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

дело в том что это ваше личное мнение и перед тем как высказывать такого рода измышленя публично, возможно стит сначало разобраться, тем боле речь идет о вашем Гуру - Его Святейшестве Бхакти Викаше Свами Махараже (не "БВКС" как вы позволяете себе писать, что заметте крайне не уважительно)

касательно перевода, то он точен и все передано без искажения - вточности то, что говрит Его Святейшество. вы можете послушать сами с 1:14:00 если увас нет времени послушать полностью лекцию вашего Гуру. 
http://www.bvks.ru/lectures/2013/ (первая лекция сверху)
http://www.bvks.ru/articles/kirtan_e..._sorevnovaniy/ (Киртан – это не предмет для соревнований!)

(так же EN если вы знаете английский http://www.bvks.com/2013/04/quality-...quantity-first)


Так же рекомендую вам послушать Обращение Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаша Свами Махаража на Вьяса Пудже 2013 - http://www.bvks.ru/lectures/2013/ 

жаль что вы не слушаете лекции Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаша Свами Махаража, иначе такого рода комментариев не возникло. 

Преданный неофит не способен различать что истенно а что не нет , поэтому роль Гуру - обяснить что есть сат а что асат, что является сиддхантой а что апасиддхантой. 

Ваш слуга
Дмитрий Янкаускас (Dimas Yankauskas)

PS.
С личного Благословения Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаша Свами Махаража на данный момент я-несовершенное живое существо (способное ошибаться и т.д....) занимаюсь менеджентом и координацией аудио переводов Его Святейшества на русский язык если у вас возникнут какие - либо притензии, поправки, протесты, жалобы, предложения, желание взять служение в этом направлении  и т.д.  пишите мне в личку или  на email lietusik AT gmail.com (на случай если мой аккаунт забанят на этом форуме)




> Насчет этой статьи, и думаю, что транскрипция быстрого паралельного перевода без редактуры может портить дело, такое бывает. Я чуть послушала начало, но наложенный перевод мне слушать не нравится, я бы проверила, что именно сказал гуру в этом отрывке, но на записи его практически не слышно. Не факт, что БВКС сказал именно так и именно то, как написано в русской транскрипции. По-моему, такие моменты надо перепроверять и уточнять у гуру, прежде чем публиковать.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Опыт семей преданных вам возражение.


Всех семей преданных? Или большинства - есть у Вас статистика?
-
 И семьи преданных, где нет иммунитета .. видимо сидящих на двух стульях. Видимо из тех, кто на платформе демократии, эмансипации и прочего - напрочь лишающего всего существенного.

----------


## Dimas

Хотелсь бы смиренно напомнить всем уважаемым преданным и гостям, что тут горячо "обсуждается" лекция *"Забытая миссия ISKCON" Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа*

Убедительна просьба внимательно послушать лекцию перед тем как публиковать свои комментарии и личные мнения.

Послушать лекцию "Забытая миссия ISKCON" 







скачать лекию



!!! Так же рекомендуются к прослушиванию следующие лекции для более детального и беспристрастного рассмотрения "Забытой миссии ISKCON".

* Напряжение между варнашрамой и вайшнавизмом, ШБ 1.2.2"* 








скачать


*"Ошибочные взгляды на варнашраму, БГ 4.13 "* 








Скачать


*"Стратегии Шрилы Прабхупады для революции"* 








скачать

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

to Dimas 




> на случай если мой аккаунт забанят на этом форуме


Все-таки, спасибо за ваше служение. 

Бывает, я так пишу имена духовных лидеров, чтобы сократить время, - я прошу прощения, конечно же, если это вас задело. 

Мои сомнения в тексте (в том, как текст оформлен) возникли из-за слов: 




> Как я недавно говорил про эту нама-аппарадха-мелу – Киртан-мелу. Все это низвелось до нама-аппарадхи


Фраза, на мой взгляд, вырвана из контекста. Я бы сделала к этому месту сноску с объяснением, возможно, с текстом из той лекции, которая упоминается. Мы-то не знаем, что именно недавно говорил духовный учитель про киртана-мелу, нас там не было. Нам просто понятно, что гуру мог подробно описать свои замечания к Киртана-меле где-то еще... И как видите, возникает непонимание. 

На Киртана-меле ведь не только неопытные киртании попадаются, к которым у Его Святейшества замечания, но там воспевают и его духовные братья, санньяси, гуру, опытные грихастхи. Но, согласно вашей аннотации, Бхакти Викаша Свами говорит "*все это* низвелось до нама-апарадхи". Эта фраза очень не понятна: получается, что и воспевание гуру попало в эту категорию.

Может быть, дадите транскрипцию этой фразы на английском? Лекция у меня не скачивается, не прокручивается, а слушать больше часа он-лайн сейчас нереально. 

Я за то, чтобы в аннотациях к лекциям не было непонятностей.  Лучше исходить из того, что человек не будет слушать лекцию, а составит впечатление только по ее краткому содержанию.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Мы должны понимать, что в ИСККОН происходит культурное разделение на традиционалистов и либералистов. Традиционалисты или консерваторы-они хотят обучать тому, чему обучал Прабхупада. А либералисты создают видение, это такой теологический суп.


А есть еще просто разумные преданные, которые владеют обоими языками и могут применять разные тактики в зависимости от обстоятельств. Шрила Прабхупада именно такой широкомыслящий вайшнав, который мог дать убежище многим людям. Например, от Джорджа Харрисона он не требовал, чтобы тот постригся и побрился, бросил курить, бросил свою рок-музыку и стал "правильным преданным". Когда Харрисон спросил Шрилу Прабхупаду "может быть мне нужно стать вашим официальным учеником?", Шрила прабхупада ответил: "Ты больше, чем мой ученик. Ты мой сын". Смогут ли современные последователи консервативного крыла повести себя так в подобной ситуации?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> " Настроение и миссия Шрилы Прабхупады"


Замечательно!!!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я планирую написать серию книг на тему " Настроение и миссия Шрилы Прабхупады".


Я уверен, что эта книга будет на 90% состоять из цитат из книг Шрилы Прабхупады. А самих книг Шрилы Прабхупады разве не достаточно, чтобы понять его настроение и миссию?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я уверен, что эта книга будет на 90% состоять из цитат из книг Шрилы Прабхупады. А самих книг Шрилы Прабхупады разве не достаточно, чтобы понять его настроение и миссию?


А зачем тогда лекции давать?Разве книг и лекций Шрилы Прабхупады не достаточно?)))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А зачем тогда лекции давать?Разве книг и лекций Шрилы Прабхупады не достаточно?)))


Шрила Прабхупада сам давал лекции и хотел, чтобы его ученики тоже это делали. Разве нет? Он даже иногда сам слушал, как его ученики читают лекции. 
Что касается книг, то тут уже неоднократно говорилось, что книги Шрилы Прабхупады самодостаточны. Естественно, что преданные тоже могут писать книги, особенно на темы, которые нуждаются в детальной разработке (например, та же варнашрама)на основе наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады. Но в данном случае мне не очень понятно, что добавится от серии (!!!) книг на эту тему. Настроение и миссия Шрилы Прабхупады вполне понятны. Просто ИСККОН проходит через разные фазы своей зрелости, сталкивается с разными новыми явлениями и тенденциями. Поколнение преданных, живших в храмах и распространявших книги, сменяется поколоением преданных, которые никогда не жили в храмах и не распространяли книги. Открываются новые возможности проповеди, которых раньше мы не знали. Одни начинают эти области осваивать, другие ругают их за это. В книгах Прабхупады мы находим пищу и наставления для разных уровней и типов людей. Попытка всех построить в одну шеренгу и отдавать всем одинаковые приказы - обречена. Миссия Шрилы Прабхупады широка, а не узка и настроение его тоже многообразно. Тот, кто читает книги Шрилы Прабхупады ясно видит это. А тот, кто не читатет книг Шрила Прабхупады, вряд ли будет читать серию книг о настроении и миссии Шрила Прабхупады. Попытка сузить миссию Прабхупады до "монашеского движения" и попытка как-то узко определить настроение Шрилы Прабхупады вряд ли прояснит тему лучше, чем книги самого Шрилы Прабхупады. Вот о чем я говорю.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Шрила Прабхупада сам давал лекции и хотел, чтобы его ученики тоже это делали. Разве нет? Он даже иногда сам слушал, как его ученики читают лекции. 
> Что касается книг, то тут уже неоднократно говорилось, что книги Шрилы Прабхупады самодостаточны. Естественно, что преданные тоже могут писать книги, особенно на темы, которые нуждаются в детальной разработке (например, та же варнашрама)на основе наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады. Но в данном случае мне не очень понятно, что добавится от серии (!!!) книг на эту тему. Настроение и миссия Шрилы Прабхупады вполне понятны. Просто ИСККОН проходит через разные фазы своей зрелости, сталкивается с разными новыми явлениями и тенденциями. Поколнение преданных, живших в храмах и распространявших книги, сменяется поколоением преданных, которые никогда не жили в храмах и не распространяли книги. Открываются новые возможности проповеди, которых раньше мы не знали. Одни начинают эти области осваивать, другие ругают их за это. В книгах Прабхупады мы находим пищу и наставления для разных уровней и типов людей. Попытка всех построить в одну шеренгу и отдавать всем одинаковые приказы - обречена. Миссия Шрилы Прабхупады широка, а не узка и настроение его тоже многообразно. Тот, кто читает книги Шрилы Прабхупады ясно видит это. А тот, кто не читатет книг Шрила Прабхупады, вряд ли будет читать серию книг о настроении и миссии Шрила Прабхупады. Попытка сузить миссию Прабхупады до "монашеского движения" и попытка как-то узко определить настроение Шрилы Прабхупады вряд ли прояснит тему лучше, чем книги самого Шрилы Прабхупады. Вот о чем я говорю.


Может подождем выхода в свет этой книги)))? Но мы так же знаем и то,что Шрила Прабхупада хотел что бы ученики писали книги о СК.
И если честно,то мне чо-то не по душе эта возня вокруг Бхакти Викаши Свами.Это-действующий гуру ИСККОН  и он вправе выбирать стиль и темы для обучения учеников.И книги он имеет право писать.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Попытка всех построить в одну шеренгу и отдавать всем одинаковые приказы - обречена. Миссия Шрилы Прабхупады широка, а не узка и настроение его тоже многообразно. Тот, кто читает книги Шрилы Прабхупады ясно видит это.


Речь ,видимо,об ответственности на разных уровнях.Тем.кто только познакомился с СК прстительны многие ошибки.Но если уж ты серьезно служишь миссии,то и спрос другой.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Хотелсь бы смиренно напомнить всем уважаемым преданным и гостям, что тут горячо "обсуждается" лекция "Забытая миссия ISKCON" Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа


А вы сами что можете сказать по этому поводу? :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Речь ,видимо,об ответственности на разных уровнях.Тем.кто только познакомился с СК прстительны многие ошибки.Но если уж ты серьезно служишь миссии,то и спрос другой.


Я говорил о том, что сознание Кришны - это не узкое понятие и оно включает в себя много уровней понимания и разные настроения. Если почитать, как Прабхупада реагировал на цитаты от разных философов, которые приводил ему Шйамасундара прабху (книга "Диалектический спиритуализм"), то довольно часто на какие-то мудрые высказывания этих философов Шрила Прабхупада говорил: "это сознание Кришны", хотя в самой цитате не было ничего конкретно о Кришне. 
В духовном мире, где все сознают Кришну, есть разные настроения и иногда одни жители духовного мира не разделяют настроения других обитателей той же реальности, хотя все они находятся в сознании Кришны. Думаю, что нам нужно уже сейчас быть готовыми к тому, что даже между освобожденными душами могут быть разногласия в вопросах настроения. Поэтому попытка представить настроение Шрилы Прабхупады в каком-то одном ключе мне не очень понятна. А эта попытка уже предпринимается сейчас. Я с уважением отношусь к Бхакти-Викаше Свами, мне очень нравится его книга "Взгляд на традиционную Индию", я всем новичкам рекомендую его книгу "Первые шаги к Кришне", но мне не очень понятен его излишне критичный настрой по некоторым вопросам. Например, с той же киртан-мелой, вместо того, чтобы огульно все мероприятие называть нама-апарадха-мелой, можно было на своем уровне связаться с организаторами этой мелы и поделиться с ними своими критическими замечаниями, не объявляя это на весь вайшнавский мир. Зачем беспокоить умы преданных, когда этот вопрос можно решить иначе? И если Бхакти-Викаша Свами имеет право выбирать свои методы, то другие преданные тоже могут выбирать слушаться других учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, которые тоже продвигают ту же миссию и ничуть не хуже.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я говорил о том, что сознание Кришны - это не узкое понятие и оно включает в себя много уровней понимания и разные настроения. Если почитать, как Прабхупада реагировал на цитаты от разных философов, которые приводил ему Шйамасундара прабху (книга "Диалектический спиритуализм"), то довольно часто на какие-то мудрые высказывания этих философов Шрила Прабхупада говорил: "это сознание Кришны", хотя в самой цитате не было ничего конкретно о Кришне. 
> В духовном мире, где все сознают Кришну, есть разные настроения и иногда одни жители духовного мира не разделяют настроения других обитателей той же реальности, хотя все они находятся в сознании Кришны. Думаю, что нам нужно уже сейчас быть готовыми к тому, что даже между освобожденными душами могут быть разногласия в вопросах настроения. Поэтому попытка представить настроение Шрилы Прабхупады в каком-то одном ключе мне не очень понятна. А эта попытка уже предпринимается сейчас. Я с уважением отношусь к Бхакти-Викаше Свами, мне очень нравится его книга "Взгляд на традиционную Индию", я всем новичкам рекомендую его книгу "Первые шаги к Кришне", но мне не очень понятен его излишне критичный настрой по некоторым вопросам. Например, с той же киртан-мелой, вместо того, чтобы огульно все мероприятие называть нама-апарадха-мелой, можно было на своем уровне связаться с организаторами этой мелы и поделиться с ними своими критическими замечаниями, не объявляя это на весь вайшнавский мир. Зачем беспокоить умы преданных, когда этот вопрос можно решить иначе? И если Бхакти-Викаша Свами имеет право выбирать свои методы, то другие преданные тоже могут выбирать слушаться других учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, которые тоже продвигают ту же миссию и ничуть не хуже.


304. Приоритетное размещение Ачарьи-Основателя на вебсайтах ИСККОН
[Методическое руководство]

Поскольку большое количество вебсайтов храмов ИСККОН в настоящее время не выделяют как первостепенные личность и учение Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады как ачарьи-основателя Международного Общества Сознания Кришны на своей домашней странице; многие не вообще не имеют изображения Шрилы Прабхупады; немногие из них имеют ссылки на книги, аудио- и видеозаписи Шрилы Прабхупады; уникальное положение Шрилы Прабхупады как Ачарьи-Основтеля ИСККОН выглядит лишенным должного выделения на многих сайтах храмов ИСККОН; на некоторых сайтах «ИСККОН» или «Прабхупада» присутствуют лишь на начальных страницах и набраны маленьким, бледным шрифтом;http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8295
Вы понимаете,вообще,о чем речь-то?Уже руководители обеспокоены тем,что значение Шрилы Прабхупады в движении ослабевает.Многие просто слушают различные тренинги,регрессии в прошлые жизни и прочую лабуду,говоря при этом,что через благость мы и придем к Кришне.Что за бред!!!?

Для кого-то и критический настрой,а для кого-то-конструктивная критика.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вы понимаете,вообще,о чем речь-то? Уже руководители обеспокоены тем,что значение Шрилы Прабхупады в движении ослабевает.Многие просто слушают различные тренинги,регрессии в прошлые жизни и прочую лабуду,говоря при этом,что через благость мы и придем к Кришне.Что за бред!!!?


Я не понял, ко мне какая претензия? Я даю лекции только по книгам Шрилы Прабхупады. Благость является совершенно необходимой для более стабильной практики Бхакти и об этом ясно сказано в наших шастрах. К Кришне через благость мы не придем, но повысится наш шанс принять бхакти. Это очевидно. Тренинги и регресси могут быть как дополнение для новых людей. Фраза "что за бред?" - это трансцендентный гнев или неспособность выбирать выражения?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Я не понял, ко мне какая претензия? Я даю лекции только по книгам Шрилы Прабхупады. Благость является совершенно необходимой для более стабильной практики Бхакти и об этом ясно сказано в наших шастрах. К Кришне через благость мы не придем, но повысится наш шанс принять бхакти. Это очевидно. Тренинги и регресси могут быть как дополнение для новых людей. Фраза "что за бред?" - это трансцендентный гнев или неспособность выбирать выражения?


Лично к Вам притензий-то У МЕНЯ нет.Очень благодарен Вам за Ваши лекции.И вообще считаю,что Вы один из наиболее выдающихся личностей в ИСККОН.Низкие Вам поклоны :dandavat: .
Речь о том,что очень модным стало для многих преданных слушать лекции кого угодно,но только не Шрилы Прабхупады.Вот о чем тема.МОДНЫМ......понимаете?

А про гнев))) Со стороны виднее,наверное)))

Про резолюцию ДжиБиСи....это тоже вынос мусора? И что считать ВЫНОСОМ МУСОРА,если ИСККОН это-семья?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Про резолюцию ДжиБиСи....это тоже вынос мусора? И что считать ВЫНОСОМ МУСОРА,если ИСККОН это-семья?


Нет, не вынос мусора. Резолюции GBC находятся в свободном доступе. "Выносом мусора" я считаю публичные или эпатажные заявлнения и возмущения по тем, вопросам, которые можно решать без лишнего шума и сенсационных заявлений, часто вызывающих ненужные беспокойства.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Нет, не вынос мусора. Резолюции GBC находятся в свободном доступе. "Выносом мусора" я считаю публичные или эпатажные заявлнения и возмущения по тем, вопросам, которые можно решать без лишнего шума и сенсационных заявлений, часто вызывающих ненужные беспокойства.


Вооооооооот..........Шрила Прабхупада пришел и всему миру доставил столько беспокойств!!!!!! Видите,что происходит? А мы хотим жить спокойной жизнью...как сказал Махарадж-ты меня не беспокоишь,а я тебя. Это утрата духа проповеди Шрилы Прабхупады (я так считаю).

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

*Дополнение к информации о фестивале Бхакти Викаши Свами в с.Добромыш.*

Сложилось мнение о том, что будут некие «гостевые» палатки. Так вот - их не будет, привозите палатки и коврики с собой. 

Бхакти Викаша Свами прибывает в Казань 16 или 17 июля. Затем он едет в Добромыш и находится там до начала фестиваля.

29 июля он вылетает из Казани в Москву.

И специально обращаюсь к *Dimas* – я уверен, что на выдергивание цитат из лекций не обращая внимания на контекст, Гуру Махарадж благословений не давал. В данном случае вы оказываете ему медвежью услугу. Я понимаю вас и знаю, что молодые бхакты как правило землю роют, так им хочется отличиться и выделиться, но все же в следующий раз подумайте, прежде чем сделать что-то подобное.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> *вопрос*:  в ИСККОН происходит культурное разделение на традиционалистов и либералистов.


Возьмем правила дорожного движения.Что это-консерватизм? Кто-то скажет-да и осудит.Кто-то скажет-объективная необходимость.В глобальном плане здесь нету места либерализму.Ибо всякий,кажущийся,либерализм чреват тяжелыми последствиями для участников дорожного движения.Так называемый ,либерализм это-не что иное,как иллюзия либерализма (хочу быстро еду,хочу медленно,хочу поверну,хочу нет,хочу вообще остановлюсь)ибо он все равно подчинен основному консервативному правилу(установленная скорость,запреты на повороты,запрещение остановок в недозволенных местах).По-любому человек действует с оглядкой на установленные (консервативные) правила.Это подобно тому.как некоторые люди говорят-я свободен.Но чего стоит их либерализм? От чего они свободны? Они пребывают под воздействием консервативных законов природы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я уже на эту тему написал целое эссе. Добавить нечего. Повторяться не хочу. У консерватизма и либерализма свои сферы. Если это понять, то противоречий не будет. В каких-то вопросах нужна гибкость (либерализм), в каких-то - жесткость (консерватизм). Эти силы уже есть в природе и они нужны друг другу для гармоничного развития. Одно без другого нарушает гармонию.

----------


## Кеша

> Возьмем правила дорожного движения........В глобальном плане здесь нету места либерализму.Ибо всякий,кажущийся,либерализм чреват тяжелыми последствиями для участников дорожного движения.


Пример из ПДД: вы едете по трассе, где две полосы разделены сплошной линией. Перед вами возникает непреодолимое препятствие, а встречная полоса свободна, вообще без машин. Но сплошная же... По правилам дорожного движения вы должны остановиться, вызвать гаишников и дождаться, пока препятствие уберут. 
Т.е. возникает выбор: либо объехать препятствие по встречке за 5 секунд, либо потерять 3-4 часа, если не больше (да ещё тот же ДПС посмотрит как на больного). Гаишники за такой маневр не штрафуют (проявляют либерализм). Вот и скажите, как вы сами поступаете в такой ситуации?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вооооооооот..........Шрила Прабхупада пришел и всему миру доставил столько беспокойств!!!!!! Видите,что происходит? А мы хотим жить спокойной жизнью...как сказал Махарадж-ты меня не беспокоишь,а я тебя. Это утрата духа проповеди Шрилы Прабхупады (я так считаю).


Вы меня не совсем поняли. Беспокойств и так хватает от материальной природы. Зачем вызывать искусственные беспокойства в обществе преданных весьма спорными высказываниями (киртан-мела = нама-апарадха-мела), когда можно дать совет организаторам фестиваля, не поднимая публичного шума. Понимаете?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Вы меня не совсем поняли. Беспокойств и так хватает от материальной природы. Зачем вызывать искусственные беспокойства в обществе преданных весьма спорными высказываниями (киртан-мела = нама-апарадха-мела), когда можно дать совет организаторам фестиваля, не поднимая публичного шума. Понимаете?


Понимаю.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Пример из ПДД: вы едете по трассе, где две полосы разделены сплошной линией. Перед вами возникает непреодолимое препятствие, а встречная полоса свободна, вообще без машин. Но сплошная же... По правилам дорожного движения вы должны остановиться, вызвать гаишников и дождаться, пока препятствие уберут. 
> Т.е. возникает выбор: либо объехать препятствие по встречке за 5 секунд, либо потерять 3-4 часа, если не больше (да ещё тот же ДПС посмотрит как на больного). Гаишники за такой маневр не штрафуют (проявляют либерализм). Вот и скажите, как вы сами поступаете в такой ситуации?


Это-не либерализм.Это-форс мажорные обстояельства,которые не должны переходить в правило.Ведь по сути ,правило-не пересекать сплошную остаются в силе.
Ваше утверждение похоже на пример с уважаемой личностью,которой дают звание профессора, какого-нибудь университета.Это не значит теперь,что все должны сидеть и ждать,что ему присвоят такую же степень.
К стати.Как-то по весне ехал в Москву.И на трассе было упавшее дерево.И та полоса по которой оно лежало,ждала когда его уберут.Хотя та,по которой я ехал была свободна.По той же,где лежало дерево была многокилометровая пробка.А попробуйте по встречке ехать когда переезд закрыт что бы быть первым.
В том-то и опасность либерализма.что это может со временем перерасти в правило,когда что-то меняется в угоду удовлетворения чувств.
Да и само нарушение(со сплошной полосой) у нормального водителя вызывает не добрые чувства.

----------


## Кеша

> Это-не либерализм.Это-форс мажорные обстояельства,которые не должны переходить в правило.Ведь по сути ,правило-не пересекать сплошную остаются в силе.


Ну так вот так называемые либералы и не призывают забыть Шрилу Прабхупаду (изменять правила), а как раз наоборот.
А если есть форс-мажорные обстоятельства (например, особенности проповеди в разных странах в соответствии с менталитетом людей), то искать особый подход.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Ну так вот так называемые либералы и не призывают забыть Шрилу Прабхупаду (изменять правила), а как раз наоборот.
> А если есть форс-мажорные обстоятельства (например, особенности проповеди в разных странах в соответствии с менталитетом людей), то искать особый подход.


Особый подход это все равно в рамках харинамы и прасада.Или есть еще какой-то метод в кали югу? Что-то новое удалось выдумать?
Наверное мы говорим про разные уровни.То о чем Вы говорите можно сравнить с тем,что либерализм без консерватизма это-сантименты,а консерватизм без либерализма это-фанатизм.Я Вас правильно понимаю?)))

----------


## Кеша

> Наверное мы говорим про разные уровни.То о чем Вы говорите можно сравнить с тем,что либерализм без консерватизма это-сантименты,а консерватизм без либерализма это-фанатизм.Я Вас правильно понимаю?)))


Правильно, я имел в виду именно это.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Хотелсь бы смиренно напомнить всем уважаемым преданным и гостям, что тут горячо "обсуждается" лекция *"Забытая миссия ISKCON" Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа*
> 
> Убедительна просьба внимательно послушать лекцию перед тем как публиковать свои комментарии и личные мнения.


 Э, нет, так не пойдет. Когда тот, кто вылажил тему сам игнорирует вопросы, уже четкие - какие может претензии предъявлять?
 Обсуждать хотите или свысока вещать?
 Вот, будьте добры прокоментировать:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post94084

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я послушала лекцию. Это одна из лекций в Индии, насколько понимаю. 

Вот место, на которое Бхакти Викаша Свами ссылается в приведенной выше цитате:

около 1:00 

(озвучивает мнение) «Чем больше мы наслаждаемся киртаном, тем он лучше. Должны быть очень хорошие инструменты, иначе это не очень хороший киртан». Это становится нама-апарадхой,  -  но много людей приходит, это да. В Бенгалии по-прежнему очень много людей, которые поют нама-апарадху . Бхакти Сиддханта Сарасвати был против этого. Он говорил, что петь нужно иначе. Почему мы так против этих людей? Они же поют святое имя... Но их пение – не то, ради  чего пришел Чайтанья Махапрабху, это нас не спасет.  Это не спасет всю Вселенную. Если только у нас появляется "сознание чувственного наслаждения", и это становится основной тенденцией, общей тенденцией, наше общество теряет фокусировку: что все предназначено для наслаждения Кришны. (вообще в лекции много примеров бенгальских сахаджиев, кто например, готовят рыбу, предлагают ее с Туласи, или без Туласи, но готовят на двух кухнях, - то есть гуру говорит о конкретной специфической ситуации в Индии)

И если киртан становится... Я говорил об этом недавно... Одни преданные поделились со мной, что не хотят ехать в Майапур, объяснив, что «если киртан - то значит танцуют красивые девушки, с очевидными сексуальными обертонами». Это становится стандартом. Поэтому преданные не захотели поехать. Если это в сердце движения происходит, то что-то явно уже не так. И если вы не можете сказать, что что-то не так, потому что нельзя совершить вайшнава-апарадху, - то это явно неверное представление. 

«Мы должны делать все так, чтобы людям нравилось...»  Нет, мы должны вернуть людям их изначальное сознание, в котором они учатся ценить то, что приятно чувствам Кришны. Про это можно многое сказать."



1:06

"Итак, кто такие нама-апарадхи? Определенно, ни у кого нет намерения быть оскорбителями. Но есть опасность, если вы приводите людей и говорите просто повторять Харе Кришна и обещаете какие-то мат. блага, то вы, учитывая список нама-апарадх,  подвергаете себя опасности того,  что вы обучаете их нама-апарадхе... Не каждый приходящий попадается на эту приманку. Но они приходят (к  вам) к чистому преданному служению – но уходят с таким пониманием, что можно поклоняться полубогам, что это нормально..."   





Через 15 минут гуру возвращается к этой теме и идет первая цитата (аннотация к лекции). Вся лекция на тему, что в погоне за количеством при наборе людей благодаря неправильной косвенной проповеди, когда людям даже могут не говорить сразу прямо, в чем наша цель, прикрываясь благотворительностью и т.п., утрачивается качество общества. 

Вот и все, мы все уже не раз слушали это мнение Бхакти Викаши Свами и хорошо его знаем.

----------


## Кеша

> Да он не читает темы, которые публикует.Я тоже вопросы задавал, но результата 0


Практически за идентичный комментарий-шутку относительно Dimas мне влепили предупреждение, так что аккуратнее  :smilies:

----------


## Йога Нрисимха дас

Я уверен следующее письмо Бхакти Викаши Свами от 01.05.13, опубликованное здесь http://www.oneiskcon.com/some-concerns-about-oneiskcon/ немного остудит пыл любителей выдергивать цитаты из лекций Махараджа.

Дорогой Райа Нитай Прабху,

Пожалуйста, примите мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде и его верным последователям!

Как обычно, не могу получить доступ к сайту oneiskcon из-за своего медленного доступа в интернет. Но я знаю, что вы регулярно размещаете мои лекции, а также время от времени материалы из моих книг. Спасибо, что помогаете мне в моем проповедническом служении миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.

Мне также сообщили о недавнем объявлении на сайтe Journey Home Issues, который отметил меня как автора. Речь идет о части транскрипции моей лекции, которая привела к полемике.  По ряду причин прошу вас убрать этот конкретный пост.

1) Я высказывался в лекции о книге наряду с другими вопросами. Поскольку выступления по таким деликатным вопросам требуют тщательного разъяснения, я и сделал это с последовательным разъяснением, чтобы это не были бы просто личные нападки или просто критика. Однако размещенный вами пост - всего лишь разъяснение только одного вопроса, и без особых подробностей.

2) Вполне вероятно, что такое сомнительное размещение станет вирусом для интернета, и потом начнутся серии комментариев/дискуссий. Если они не модерируются и следуют ответы, то, скорее всего, закончится все путаницей и недоразумениями, особенно среди плохо информированных и незрелых преданных, которые, как правило, делают выводы без должного рассуждения.

3) Я уже дал вам полное разрешение перепечатывать все, что я пишу, но, пожалуйста, проявляйте при этом определенную проницательность. Есть много вопросов, которыми я занимаюсь, и по которым я говорил и писал, но, как я уже сказал, я при этом разъясняю все досконально, тщательным образом. Даже в этом случае читатели зачастую теряют суть, что уж говорить о том, если какие-то моменты не разъясняются.

4) Я полагаю, что, поскольку вы хотели бы продолжать обсуждение по этим темам, вы можете написать собственные статьи по ним,  с вашей собственной точкой зрения и реализациями. Если хотите, можете цитировать меня, но пожалуйста, размещайте оригинал так, чтобы рассуждающий читатель мог видеть цитаты в их первоначальном контексте. Я был бы вам признателен за публикацию этого письма на своем вебсайте.

хари-гуру-вайшнава даса, БВС


_Перевод Raja Kumari dasi_

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если дети до 14-16 лет не общались с материалистами, а жили среди Вайшнавов, то им будет ГОРАЗДО легче отвергнуть материалистическую пропаганду, чем если бы они с пяти лет находились в этой среде и привыкли к ним.


наивное утверждение - есть множество примеров подобный "детей", оказавшихся неспособными противостоять материалистической пропаганде во взрослой жизни...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Только "за публикацию на вашем вебсайте". 

Я извиняюсь за неотточенность перевода, да простят меня преданные, переводила скоро.

----------


## Dimas

уважаемый Йога Нрисимха дас,
спасибо.

осмелюсь заметить что ваши суждения о данной ситуации небективны. и вы как раз "выдергиваете" ответ Махараджа из контекста.
проблема "любителей выдергивать" действительно есть (я знаком лично и Райа Нитай Прабху и его деятельностью ).  

но конкретно данного случая  это никак не касается . так как тут постятся лекции Его Святейшества целиком и неоднократно призывалось и призывается слушать их перед тем как комментировать.

http://www.bvks.ru/articles/kirtan_e..._sorevnovaniy/





> Я уверен следующее письмо Бхакти Викаши Свами от 01.05.13, опубликованное здесь http://www.oneiskcon.com/some-concerns-about-oneiskcon/ немного остудит пыл любителей выдергивать цитаты из лекций Махараджа.
> 
> Дорогой Райа Нитай Прабху,
> 
> Пожалуйста, примите мои поздравления и наилучшие пожелания. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде и его верным последователям!
> 
> Как обычно, не могу получить доступ к сайту oneiskcon из-за своего медленного доступа в интернет. Но я знаю, что вы регулярно размещаете мои лекции, а также время от времени материалы из моих книг. Спасибо, что помогаете мне в моем проповедническом служении миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.
> 
> Мне также сообщили о недавнем объявлении на сайтe Journey Home Issues, который отметил меня как автора. Речь идет о части транскрипции моей лекции, которая привела к полемике.  По ряду причин прошу вас убрать этот конкретный пост.
> ...

----------


## Dimas

1. пожалуйста осветите случаи "выдергивания", как вы выражаетесь.
2. вы не парамакма в моем серце, вы не знаете меня, вы не знаете о моиx мотивах ... тогда как вы можите делать такого рода выводы. 





> [B]
> 
> И специально обращаюсь к *Dimas* – я уверен, что на выдергивание цитат из лекций не обращая внимания на контекст, Гуру Махарадж благословений не давал. В данном случае вы оказываете ему медвежью услугу. Я понимаю вас и знаю, что молодые бхакты как правило землю роют, так им хочется отличиться и выделиться, но все же в следующий раз подумайте, прежде чем сделать что-то подобное.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Насколько я поняла из нескольких дискуссий в инете, Бхакти Викаша Свами уже не надеется достучаться до тех, от кого зависит решение этих серьезных вопросов... ведь была несколько месяцев тому назад история с его открытым письмом с опасениями насчет будущего развития ИСККОН. Поэтому теперь, не получив ожидаемых решений, он стал говорить преданным прямо на лекциях. Вы знаете, и многие высказываются в его поддержку и благодарят за то, что он говорит все как есть... 




> Зачем вызывать искусственные беспокойства в обществе преданных весьма спорными высказываниями (киртан-мела = нама-апарадха-мела), когда можно дать совет организаторам фестиваля, не поднимая публичного шума. Понимаете?


А насчет этой конкретной ситуации с киртана-мелой, вот здесь прояснилось :

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post94632

По неопытности Dimas разместил цитату вне контекста, и это привело к искажению смысла. Бхакти Викаша Свами и близко не имел в виду никого из гуру и т.п., он подробно все рассказывает в лекции, приводя примеры, про нама-апарадху и т.д. Также есть его письмо, где он просит не ставить свои цитаты без контекста, так как сам всегда все очень подробно и деликатно разъясняет...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот этот ваш пост - выдергивание из контекста: 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post94035


и статья на официальном сайте гуру 

http://bvks.ru/articles/kirtan_eto_n..._sorevnovaniy/

И это уже стали размещать по инету. 

И у меня впечатление, что вы даже не читали мой пост, которым я пытаюсь исправить ситуацию, созданную вами : 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post94632

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> 2. вы не парамакма в моем серце, вы не знаете меня, вы не знаете о моиx мотивах ... тогда как вы можите делать такого рода выводы.


Никто не сомневается в ваших добрых намерениях. Но чтобы не было таких ситуаций, надо понимать, как воспринимается текст без контекста. А выводы делаются по результатам. Результат вашей статьи - ошибочное восприятие преданными на форуме этого текста, их возмущение и недоумение.

----------


## Dimas

это был перепост c http://bvks.ru/articles/kirtan_eto_n..._sorevnovaniy/

и заметте была дана ссылка на лекцию немедленно после неодыкватной реакции коментатора. очень жаль что у вас нет времени слушать лекции. 

PS. да и это очень не красиво отвечать на вопроc который был задан не вам. очень не красиво







> Вот этот ваш пост - выдергивание из контекста: 
> 
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post94035
> 
> 
> и статья на официальном сайте гуру 
> 
> http://bvks.ru/articles/kirtan_eto_n..._sorevnovaniy/
> 
> ...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Таких примеров в нашем обществе быть не может, Вы опять выдумываете.


Вы ещё слишком молоды и неопытны, тем более пытаясь своими высказываниями задеть своих собеседников, чтобы быть способным оценить, что собеседник выдумывает, а что нет... не говоря уже про западные страны, где существовали школы ИСККОН, в недавнем прошлом подобная школа существовала и в Москве.

----------


## Dimas

контекст есть - слушайте лекцию.  правда, если у кого-то есть заведомо предвзятое отношение или мания, что везде враги, оскорбители и террористы  то и это не поможет. 

и осмелюсь заметить что эта лекция постилась 10.05.2013 http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post90636 но никто ее не прослушал судя повсему. 

а теперь смотрите сколько ажиатажа -  теперь тот кто заинтересуется прослушает ее и другии лекции  Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа @ http://www.bvks.ru/lectures/2013/ . я вижу только позитивный результат. и статистика сайта http://www.bvks.ru это подтверждает




> Никто не сомневается в ваших добрых намерениях. Но у вас нет большого опыта в вопросах редактирования письменной речи. А выводы делаются по результатам (сейчас это - ошибочное восприятие преданными здесь, на сайте, этого текста без контекста, их возмущения и недоумения).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> контекст есть - слушайте лекцию.


Вы наверное не понимаете, что такое контекст. Вы в словарь загляните, что ли... 

"Слушайте лекцию" - это совет. А контекст к вызвавшей возмущение фразе - это то, что я разместила в посте http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post94632 

И лекцию-то я специально послушала, чтобы ситуацию исправить, зачем же вы говорите, что не слушаем.   




> правда, если у кого-то есть заведомо  предвзятое отношение то это не поможет.


У меня не предвзятое к вам отношение. Переводы хорошие. Вот кто эту лекцию переводит? Хороший перевод и грамотное чтение.

Но статья эта нуждается в редакторской правке. Нельзя фразу про киртана-мелу в таком виде в печати оставлять, нужна сноска с пояснением, с контекстом этой фразы. Либо вообще последний абзац переделывать. 

За мужа я ответила, потому что ему некогда будет вам отвечать. И он бы так, как я, с вами не разговаривал.





> это был перепост c http://bvks.ru/articles/kirtan_eto_n..._sorevnovaniy/


Это понятно. Но в таком виде не надо статью оставлять. Вы прочтите письмо гуру , что не надо цитаты без контекста ставить - для вас ведь специально перевели.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Никто не сомневается в ваших добрых намерениях. Но чтобы не было таких ситуаций, надо понимать, как воспринимается текст без контекста. А выводы делаются по результатам. Результат вашей статьи - ошибочное восприятие преданными на форуме этого текста, их возмущение и недоумение.


обычно ВСЁ чтобы ни делал кто бы то ни было - продиктовано его добрыми намерениями - т.е. намерениями, которые воспринимаются им как добрые..

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Видимо, разным людям нужны разные методы воспитания. От меня просто ускальзает, как называние кого-то мошенником и негодяем поможет этому мошеннику и негодяю перестать быть таковым.


Прабхупада наверное употребляя эти "термины" адресовал их именно своим ученикам и последователям, чтобы рельефнее подчеркнуть ошибочность и порой преступность той или иной позиции...

----------


## Dimas

это вы не понимаете и делаете выводы не разобравшись в ситуации  :smilies: . 

еще раз - это не моя статья . это был перепость c http://www.bvks.ru/articles/kirtan_e..._sorevnovaniy/

и я не просил вас "исправлять ситуацию". и я не считаю что она неисправна . кто вам дал такие полномочия ? 


если вы слушаете - это значит вы прослушали эту лекцию oT 10.05.2013  или необходимость послушать возникла только после перепоста http://www.bvks.ru/articles/kirtan_e..._sorevnovaniy/ ? 

........
какие еще будут претензии, где еще я что "повыдергивал из контекста '  как вы выражаетесь ?





> Вы наверное не понимаете, что такое контекст. Вы в словарь загляните, что ли... 
> 
> "Слушайте лекцию" - это совет. А контекст к вызвавшей возмущение фразе - это то, что я разместила в посте http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post94632 
> 
> И лекцию-то я специально послушала, чтобы ситуацию исправить, зачем же вы говорите, что не слушаем.   
> 
> 
> У меня не предвзятое к вам отношение. Переводы хорошие. Вот кто эту лекцию переводит? Хороший перевод и грамотное чтение. 
> Но статья ваша нуждается в редакторской правке. Не знаю, как вам еще объяснить. Нельзя фразу пр онама-апардху в таком виде оставлять, нудно сноска с контекстом. 
> ...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я уверен, что эта книга будет на 90% состоять из цитат из книг Шрилы Прабхупады. А самих книг Шрилы Прабхупады разве не достаточно, чтобы понять его настроение и миссию?


Можно ведь ещё и цитаты подбирать определённым образом...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Также есть его письмо, где он просит не ставить свои цитаты без контекста, так как сам всегда все очень подробно и деликатно разъясняет...


Прямо на нашем Форуме слушал две его выложенные лекции - одна прочитанная в Казани в 2012 г., другая - в Инлии в начале 2013 г. - в первой он в пух и прах критикует "индуинизацию" ИСККОН... во-второй делает оговорку, что в некоторых случаях это приходится делать, когда под угрозу ставится наше движение - видно за эти полгода кто-то популярно разъяснил Махараджу ситуацию с недавним судом над Гитой в Москве...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> это вы не понимаете и делаете выводы не разобравшись в ситуации . 
> 
> еще раз - это не моя статья . это был перепость c http://www.bvks.ru/articles/kirtan_e..._sorevnovaniy/


Ах вот оно что. И чья же это статья?  и кто ее разместил? Если вы делаете перепост, не думая - вы повторяете их ошибку. Поэтому письмо гуру насчет выдергивания цитат, оно и для вас. 




> какие еще будут претензии ?


Мдааа....

----------


## Dimas

ой ....... простите это тоже вырвано из контекста. чтоб понять важность того что говорит Его Святейшество прийдется прочесть книгу http://www.speakingstrongly.com






> Прабхупада наверное употребляя эти "термины" адресовал их именно своим ученикам и последователям, чтобы рельефнее подчеркнуть ошибочность и порой преступность той или иной позиции...

----------


## Dimas

да я "бездумный" как вы выразились, иначе я бы был в совершенно B "другом месте"  :smilies:  

но я не считаю что данная статья ошибка. вы и другие искренние души послушали лекцию. а так бы она "пылилась".

а с письмо Гуру и ситуацией http://www.oneiskcon.com я хорошо знаком.






> Ах вот оно что. И  кто же разместил эту статью? Если вы делаете перепост не думая - вы повторяете ту же ошибку. Поэтому читайте письмо гуру насчет выдергивания цитат, оно и для вас. 
> 
> 
> Мдааа....

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Dimas, не беспокойтесь вы так. Все, кому надо, лекции Бхакти Викаши Свами слушают.

----------


## Dimas

Raja Kumari d.d а с чего вы взяли что я беспокоюсь. я просто инструмент, исполнитель, собака. тем более начали появляться переводы. не все знают английский как вы.

PS. старший  Преданный,  не должен делать поспешных выводов, характеристик не разобравшись. это плохой пример для таких дремучих деградированных неофитов как я.




> Dimas, не беспокойтесь вы так. Все, кому надо, лекции Бхакти Викаши Свами слушают.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Опыт школ ИСККОН и гурукул мне знаком,


если было бы так, то Вы бы не писали ранее




> Таких примеров в нашем обществе быть не может, Вы опять выдумываете.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> ой ....... простите это тоже вырвано из контекста. чтоб понять важность того что говорит Его Святейшество прийдется прочесть книгу http://www.speakingstrongly.com


спасибо, как раз тот отрывок где Махарадж делает оговорку о значимости учёта обстоятельств негативного отношения Правительства при проповеди...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> я просто инструмент, исполнитель, собака.


Так что же по статье: вы нарушаете ясную просьбу гуру не ставить цитаты без подробного контекста.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Насколько я поняла из нескольких дискуссий в инете, Бхакти Викаша Свами уже не надеется достучаться до тех, от кого зависит решение этих серьезных вопросов...


Ну, тогда Бхакти-Викаша Свами может приехать на киртан-мелу и показать на личном примере, как нужно петь шуддха-нам вместо нама-апарадхи. Думаю, что никто (даже руководство) не устоит перед звуками чистого имени и все сразу все поймут. И столько людей сразу услышат чистое Святое Имя и все сразу поймут свои заблуждения. Что мешает сделать этот благородный и единственно эффективный шаг?  





> ведь была несколько месяцев тому назад история с его открытым письмом с опасениями насчет будущего развития ИСККОН. Поэтому теперь, не получив ожидаемых решений,


А почему он должен был получить ОЖИДАЕМЫЕ решения, если многие думают ИНАЧЕ?




> он стал говорить преданным прямо на лекциях. Вы знаете, и многие высказываются в его поддержку и благодарят за то, что он говорит все как есть...


А многие высказываются иначе. Ну что ж, если не удастся разумно уравновесить две тенденции, значит, рано или поздно быть расколу. И будет у нас КОН-ИСККОН и ЛИБ-ИСККОН. К сожалению, ни одна религиозная миссия не смогла избежать расколов и ответвлений в историческом процессе.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Если никто из старших учеников Бхакти-Викаши Свами не сможет остановить Димаса, администрации Форума придется это сделать. Не следует создавать излишнего напряжения, приводящего рано или поздно к открытым конфликтам. У меня сложилось устойчивое впечатление, что он не лучшим образом представляет своего духовного учителя. Акценты высказываний Махараджа в подаче Димаса часто приобретают экстремальный оттенок. Давайте не будем превращать Форум в Курукшетру. Демонов здесь нет. В обществе вайшнавов нужно и можно вести дискуссии в более конструктивном ключе.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> По неопытности Dimas разместил цитату вне контекста, и это привело к искажению смысла.


неопытность.. возвышать своего гуру и откровенно принижать остальных. использовать своего гуру..

неопытность, прямодушие.. как много бед с этого начиналось. как уже часто так было, что прямодушный и честный человек по неопытности зажигал войну, по неопытности недооценив пыл своих последователей.. 

да, да, Враджендра Кумар пр., прямо как с бенедиктинцами тут у нас..  :smilies:  надеюсь, что это более чем внешнее.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> неопытность.. возвышать своего гуру и откровенно принижать остальных. использовать своего гуру..


Почему мы все должны быть заложниками его неопытности? Если он неопытный горячий новичок, то почему он ведет себя как мессия? Кто из старших, кроме гуру, может повлиять на него? Проблема в том, что его неопытность сочетается не со смирением (что дает шансы на исправление), а с его экстремальной позицией, которую он выдает за позицию Шрилы Прабхупады. И это придает ему уверенности в правоте и не позволяет видеть свои ошибки.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну в любом случае, кто-то должен был с ним наконец поговорить так, чтобы он высказывался и выяснить, почему он так все делает. Я поговорила как могла, но он действительно не понимает. Если он, даже хорошо зная о письме гуру, продолжает упорствовать - это конечно требует мер. Кто на него повлиять может, неизвестно, он не в России, и если по личному разрешению гуру он лекциями занимается, - попробуй ему докажи, что он в чем-то не прав. Он же мне написал: а кто это вас уполномочил ситуацию выправлять? А его гуру якобы на все уполномочил ) только вот что не такое - этого он не понимает. 

Насчет раскола - он уже давно есть, настолько у всех разные склонности. У католиков это ярче всего проявлено, кого у них только нет, и всех мудро пристраивают относительно центра. Не знаю, как у нас все это будет... но явно мирно, поскольку все же Вайшнавы.

----------


## Dimas

для вашей информации - это перепост из официального источника. простите если кому-то это не нравится

http://www.bvks.ru/articles/voprosy_otvety_3/
http://www.bvks.ru/articles/voprosy_otvety_2/
http://www.bvks.ru/articles/voprosy_otvety_1/




> Ну в любом случае, кто-то должен был с ним наконец поговорить так, чтобы он высказывался и выяснить, почему он так все делает. Я поговорила как могла, но он действительно не понимает. Если он, даже хорошо зная о письме гуру, продолжает упорствовать - это конечно требует мер. 
> 
> Насчет раскола - он уже давно есть, настолько у всех разные склонности. У католиков это ярче всего проявлено, кого у них только нет, и всех мудро пристраивают относительно центра. Не знаю, как у нас все это будет... но явно мирно, поскольку все же Вайшнавы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну вот, опять понеслось, теперь о роли матаджи он будет научать. И почему только я все цитаты, которые знаю с сайта Индрадьюмны Свами, не цитирую? Наверное, надо начинать, в ответ.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну, тогда Бхакти-Викаша Свами может приехать на киртан-мелу и показать на личном примере, как нужно петь шуддха-нам вместо нама-апарадхи. Думаю, что никто (даже руководство) не устоит перед звуками чистого имени и все сразу все поймут. И столько людей сразу услышат чистое Святое Имя и все сразу поймут свои заблуждения. Что мешает сделать этот благородный и единственно эффективный шаг?


Возможно он не хочет поддерживать общение с "оскорбителями", потому что сам боится пасть?

Мне не кажется, что на киртан-меле такое происходит - киртаниям не ставят ведь оценок и никого не объявляют победителем... Матаджи тоже танцуют себе в сторонке - не посередине ведь, на виду у всех, на сцене итд...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мне не кажется, что на киртан-меле такое происходит - киртаниям не ставят ведь оценок и никого не объявляют победителем... Матаджи тоже танцуют себе в сторонке - не посередине ведь, на виду у всех, на сцене итд...


В лекции Бхакти Викаша Свами приводит пример, что преданные отказались ехать по этой причине в Майапур. Значит, не так уж было им безобидно, а было уже неприемлемо. Это ведь реальный случай. И другой преданный здесь писал свое впечатление от киртана. Зачем это игнорировать и говорить, что может быть, им просто не повезло. Так почему вообще для кого-то в таком месте такие впечатления остаются...  

Насчет соревновательности - дело явно не в выставлении оценок, а в духе во время киртана. Про курс изучения Бхагавад-гиты и про зачеты по Бхакти-шастри он говорит, что выставляемые оценки неприемлемы, что в традиционной гурукуле не ставят оценок... На мой взгляд, конечно, насчет обучения детей оторвано о жизни, поскольку им потом поступать придется.  И когда на поток обучение поставлено, как еще контролировать ученику свой процесс, когда народу много. А в своем центре в Салеме традиционным методом учеников он обучает наверное. Но при увеличении набора людей традиционные методы не подходят, поскольку одного гуру на всех не хватит.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> И будет у нас КОН-ИСККОН и ЛИБ-ИСККОН.


КОН-ИСККОН........как-то более созвучно))) Заметили? Я конечно против расколов.Все это может ужиться в рамках философии ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда таттвы.Господь Шри Чайтанья это уже сделал(разумно).
Хотя,посмотрите,в Индии,может быть,благодаря кастовым брахманам, все же удалось сохранить ведическую культуру.Враджендра Кумар,что можете сказать по этому поводу?Но вот в христианстве ,с павловским либерализмом,получилось совсем даже наоборот.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> КОН-ИСККОН........как-то более созвучно))) Заметили?


Кому как. В любом случае, это шутка была. Хочется верить, что до этого не дойдет.




> Я конечно против расколов.Все это может ужиться в рамках философии ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда таттвы.Господь Шри Чайтанья это уже сделал(разумно).
> Хотя,посмотрите,в Индии,может быть,благодаря кастовым брахманам, все же удалось сохранить ведическую культуру.Враджендра Кумар,что можете сказать по этому поводу?Но вот в христианстве ,с павловским либерализмом,получилось совсем даже наоборот.


А я разве против ведической культуры? Я как раз - за. Я полностю согласен с тем, что если мы не будем следовать традицонной культуре, нам придется следовать выдуманной соврменной культуре. Тут у меня нет вопросов. Другое дело, что я не вижу проблем в том, что мы можем использовать широкий арсенал проповеднических инструментов, а не только киртан, лекция, прасад, хотя в результате мы хотим людей привести именно к этому. Другие выступают принципиально против разных форм проповеди. Ну, пусть действуют в традиционном русле, а не ругают тех, кто действует новаторски и имеет успех.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> для вашей информации - это перепост из официального источника. простите если кому-то это не нравится


Да все уже давно поняли, что вы и есть официальный источник русского крыла учеников вашего гуру за границей )) и потому так себя ведете ))) Но почему это может не нравиться? Обычные лекции гуру, это все что, для вас - новость? Что вы так стремитесь как можно скорее со всеми и всем поделиться?  Только вот получается скучно то, что вы здесь делаете, оскомина уже у всех от таких как вы, фанатичных начинающих последователей. Знаете, сколько на форуме таких уже перевидали? И где они сейчас, одному Богу известно.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Ну, пусть действуют в традиционном русле, а не ругают тех, кто действует новаторски и имеет успех.


Достаточно двух изображений,что бы понять в чем подмена.Я надеюсь,что прозорливые люди все понимают.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Или вот еще........это вообще ни в какие,что называется,ворота.....Не хотел этого Шрила Прабхупада,о чем и говорил в статье о том,что мы не собираемся становиться индусами.

Сознание Кришны: индуистский культ или божественная культура?

	Пытаясь вписать движение сознания Кришны в соответствующий историко-культурный контекст, многие люди отождествляют его с индуизмом. Но это заблуждение. Шрила Прабхупада отрицает связь сознания Кришны с пантеизмом, политеизмом и кастовым сознанием, пронизывающими современный индуизм. Несмотря на то что сознание Кришны и современный индуизм имеют общие исторические корни - древнюю ведическую культуру Индии, индуизм наряду с другими «великими религиями» стал сектантским институтом, тогда как сознание Кришны универсально и не вмещается в рамки относительных сектантских определений.

	Существует ошибочное мнение, будто бы движение сознания Кршны представляет собой индуистскую религию. На самом деле сознание Кршны никоим образом не является верой или религией, стремящейся одержать верх над другими верами или религиями. Напротив, это культурное движение имеет исключительно важное значение для всего человеческого общества и не соперничает ни с каким сектантским вероисповеданием. Это культурное движение, и единственная его цель - научить людей любить Бога.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> В любом случае, это шутка была.


Это относительно слова КОН. Может интересно значение этого слова и тогда уже не дошуток будет.




Теперь наверное станет понятнее,кто такие изначальные  КОНсерваторы.

Или вот еще здесь  http://video.yandex.ru/users/archiva...deo/view/971/#

Может быть и слово ИСККОН тоже символично?)))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Достаточно двух изображений,что бы понять в чем подмена. Я надеюсь,что прозорливые люди все понимают.


Да, очень коварная подмена  :smilies:  Особенно если сравнить либеральную Америку 60-70х и консервативную Россию 2000х. Еще Хираньякашипу говорил своим слугам: "Будьте осторожны, вайшнавы иногда приходят в камуфляже". Не придумывайте проблемы там, где ее нет.
Вообще мне уже порядком надоело тут толочь воду в ступе, т.к. толку от этого нет, а время много забирает. Поэтому я хотел сказать, что удаляюсь в свой раздел и только отвечаю на вопросы. От всех этих пустопорожних обсуждений я уже устал.

----------


## Dimas

*Ответ на письмо о Матери Терезе, Его Святейшество Бхакти Викаша Свами Махарадж.*
"...что в действительности есть духовная жизнь и что ей не является?"




ауди версия 







скачать mp3

Эту и другие переведенные лекции Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаша Свами Махараджа можно найти на официальном сайте Махараджа в России http://bvks.ru/

----------


## Dimas

*Вы всегда должны ожидать некоторых препятствий со стороны демонов. Это не очень удивительно. Но всё же мы должны заниматься своим делом и ... (пауза) ... быть терпимыми. Будьте скромны. Будьте терпимы. Не беспокойтесь. А иначе  ваше дело будет страдать. Это царство майи. Всегда имеет место испытание. Всегда есть борьба, а майя очень сильна.*

Источник: VedaBase => Lecture Excerpt -- London, July 25, 1976
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 07.06.2013

----------


## Dimas

*Что касается вашего вопроса, как можно писать для удовольствия Всевышнего, когда мы все ещё находимся на материальном уровне, то вы должны держаться точно линии ачарьев, и вы добьётесь успеха в представлении настоящей картины Сознания Кришны. Как только мы начинаем фальсифицировать или добавлять что-то от себя, всё дело будет испорчено.*

Источник: VedaBase => Letter to: Hayagriva, 18 January, 1972
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 10.06.2013

----------


## Dimas

*Хотя в нашем обществе могут быть определенные трудности, они не очень важны. Что действительно важно, так это наша способность просто сосредоточить свой ум на лотосе стоп Кришны. Такое наставление Он дает в Бхагавадгите. Поэтому мы общаемся друг с другом, чтобы помогать друг другу слушать и петь о Кришне. Такова цель нашего Общества. Этого вы не найдете в обществе материалистов, где слушают и говорят только о том, что связано с удовлетворением чувств. Итак, наша цель — Кришна, и мы хотим вернуться домой, к Богу, туда, где вечно живет Кришна. Так что просто следуй моим наставлениям, которые я дал тебе, и твоя жизнь обязательно увенчается успехом.*


Источник: Ref. VedaBase => Letter to: Nrhari — Bombay 22 November, 1974 
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 10.06.2013

----------


## Лёша

Мои поклоны,Харе Кришна. Скажите,пожалуйста,как можно задать вопросы непосредственно Махараджу?Тут можно задать и получить ответ?

----------


## Dimas

уважаемый Алексей, вы можете задать вопрос на официальном сайте Его Святейшества - http://www.bvks.com/ask-bvks. ознакомьтесь пожалуйста с правилами. 

если у вас еще есть вопросы пишите в личку.
PS. официальный сайт Махараджа в России www.bvks.ru

Hare Krsna!




> Мои поклоны,Харе Кришна. Скажите,пожалуйста,как можно задать вопросы непосредственно Махараджу?Тут можно задать и получить ответ?

----------


## Dimas

*Почему мы против Майявады - часть 1*, 6 мая 2013 








Скачать mp3


*Почему мы против Майявады - часть 2, Ответы на Вопросы,* 7 мая 2013 








Скачать mp3

----
Другие лекции Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа, записанные и/или переведенные в 2013 году можно найти на официальном сайте Его Святейшества в России  http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема "Сознание Кришны - это не благочестивая жизнь..." и последующая дискуссия отделена в раздел "Традиции и современность".

----------


## Dimas

Мы пытаемся продвигать эту брахманическую культуру в среде демонической культуры. Это очень трудная задача, но все же, по милости Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, мы, более или менее, успешны. Я очень рад видеть ваше поклонение в храме, не только здесь, но и во всём мире. Поэтому вам, американским юношам и девушкам, повезло, что это Движение началось в Америке, и некоторые из вас принимают это всерьёз, пытаясь помочь мне. Я очень вам благодарен. Придерживайтесь нынешних стандартов, и всё пойдет автоматически, и однажды люди поймут, что это Движение 
 было создано для спасения человеческого общества. Этот день наступит.

*Источник: VedaBase => Arrival Lecture -- Dallas, March 3, 1975
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 19.06.2013*

----------


## Dimas

*Полет на собственных крыльях, ШБ 7.9.19, 26 марта 2013*










Скачать


----
Другие лекции Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа, записанные и/или переведенные в 2013 году можно найти на официальном сайте Его Святейшества в России http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Vairagya das

Вопрос к администраторам: Может, нижезатронутые темы в отдельный топик перенести?
Не успел до конца дочитать, но сильно "режут глаз" и "царапают сердце" резкость и непримиримость Александра. 
Александр, вы действительно 1996гр? Похоже, Ваши оппоненты (например, матаджи Ямуна Джая) этого просто не заметили и пытаются общаться с уровня своего жизненного опыта, как со взрослым. Вы тоже на многое будете смотреть немного иначе. Чуть позже. Лет через 10,20,30... Много всего в жизни произойдёт, много разного опыта будет. Дай Бог, в обществе преданных будете оставаться, исполненны энтузиазма... Поверьте, Вам не враги в этой теме отвечают, свои. Полегче...




> Абсолютно не согласен.Опыт показывает что всё наоборот.Вы не знаете что такое современные школы и не знаете что люди там делают.Только сам этот ребёнок знает, что он "успел" попробывать в жизни и кому-либо он это вряд ли расскажет.И шести-летнему ребёнку можно очень многое внушить, до 14 лет нельзя ребёнку давать в пищу для ума всякую ересь.Когда человек постоянно находится в окружении блуда и разврата, то он начинает это воспринимать как обыденность и нормальность, он к этому привыкает.И не забыли ли Вы что такое вожделение?Многие Дикша-Гуру ИСККОН не смогли устоять, а Вы этого от ребёнка ждёте?Я поражён просто.Такое чувство, что дети преданных в пять лет подобны кумарам и другим чистым преданным.

----------


## Dimas

*Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсадуте, 11 января 1968 г.
*
Предложение Раярамы создать ашрам очень удачно. Если в этом ашраме можно будет содержать доста-
точное количество коров, то это может стать основой хорошего молочного бизнеса и обеспечить доста-
точный доход для поддержания единственного учебного заведения, в котором детей обучали бы в созна-
нии Кришны. Современные учебные заведения — это настоящие бойни, в той или иной степени. Если ты
сможешь открыть идеальное заведение для будущих детей членов нашего Общества, это будет великое
служение. На самом деле, как я уже писал в своем Шримад-Бхагаватам, для решения экономического во-
проса человеку необходимо лишь немного земли и несколько коров. Тогда все экономические проблемы
будут решены. Свое время нужно использовать для того, чтобы возвыситься в сознании Кришны, а не для
так называемого экономического развития. Если мы удовлетворимся простой жизнью, поддержание ко-
торой занимает минимум времени, а освободившееся время потратим на развитие своего сознания
Кришны, тогда каждый из нас перенесется на Голоку Вриндавану, уже в этой жизни. Современная циви-
лизация очень усложнила жизнь людей, и они тратят все свое время на еду, сон, защиту и совокупление.
Ты и твоя жена Химавати — хорошая пара. Если вы сможете организовать такое заведение для будущих
детей нашего Общества, или за пределами нашего Общества, это будет великим служением человечеству.
Я уверен, что если ты серьезно думаешь о постепенном развитии [нашего Общества?], Кришна будет да-
вать тебе все больше разума и понимания в этом вопросе. Передай мои благословения своей доброй жене,
я молюсь Кришне, чтобы вы оба процветали во всех отношениях. Надеюсь, у вас все хорошо.

=======


Srimad Bhagavatam 4.12 ТЕКСТ 23

сунанда-нандав учатух
бхо бхо раджан субхадрам те вачам но 'вахитах шрину
йах панча-варшас тапаса бхаван девам атитрипат

сунанда-нандау учатух - Сунанда и Нанда сказали; бхох бхох раджан - о дорогой царь; су-бхадрам - удачи; те - тебе; вачам - слова; нах - наши; авахитах - внимательно; шрину - слушай; йах - который; панча-варшах - пятилетний; тапаса - аскезами; бхаван - ты; девам - Верховную Личность Бога; атитрипат - удовлетворил.

*Нанда и Сунанда, два приближенных Господа Вишну, сказали: О царь, да сопутствует тебе удача! Пожалуйста, внимательно выслушай нас. Когда тебе было всего пять лет, ты совершил суровые аскезы, чем заслужил благосклонность Верховной Личности Бога.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: То, чего достиг Дхрува Махараджа, может достичь каждый. Любой ребенок, которому исполнилось пять лет, может получить соответствующую подготовку и, усвоив науку сознания Кришны, добиться успеха. К сожалению, в наше время нигде в мире не существует такой системы образования.

Поэтому руководство Движения сознания Кришны должно организовать учебные заведения для детей, где они будут воспитываться начиная с пятилетнего возраста. Дети, прошедшие такую подготовку, никогда не будут обузой для общества и не пополнят ряды хиппи. Все они получат возможность сделаться преданными Господа, что, без сомнения, изменит мир к лучшему.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Кому как. В любом случае, это шутка была. Хочется верить, что до этого не дойдет.


как знать...

----------


## Dimas

*Я был бы очень рад видеть вас, живущих в храме, следующим всем нашим принципам чистой жизни и ставшими сведущими учеными в Ведическом знании, старательно изучающими мои книги. Таково настоящее образование. Так называемое образование, которое они сегодня преподают в школах и университетах - просто бесполезное знание, которое всё основано на атеистических и умозрительных теориях. Учители сами не следуют никаким настоящим мудрым авторитетам, они также не представляют хороший пример для своих учеников. Направляясь сегодня в школу, всегда есть опасность посредством неблагоприятного общения запутаться в столь многих ненужных вещах, таких как незаконный секс, интоксикации и т.д.*

Источник:VedaBase => Letter to: Durgesh  --  Bombay 27 December, 1974
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 22.06.2013

----------


## ОльгаО

> *Я был бы очень рад видеть вас, живущих в храме, следующим всем нашим принципам чистой жизни и ставшими сведущими учеными в Ведическом знании, старательно изучающими мои книги. Таково настоящее образование. Так называемое образование, которое они сегодня преподают в школах и университетах - просто бесполезное знание, которое всё основано на атеистических и умозрительных теориях. Учители сами не следуют никаким настоящим мудрым авторитетам, они также не представляют хороший пример для своих учеников. Направляясь сегодня в школу, всегда есть опасность посредством неблагоприятного общения запутаться в столь многих ненужных вещах, таких как незаконный секс, интоксикации и т.д.*
> Источник:VedaBase => Letter to: Durgesh  --  Bombay 27 December, 1974
> Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 22.06.2013


ну тут как минимум две различные вещи упомянуты - бесполезность самого характера образования, которое дается в обычных заведениях, и второе, неблагоприятное общение в этих образовательных заведениях. Второго можно избежать при сильном желании. Первое - везде по-разному, в зависимости от получаемой специальности.

----------


## Dimas

Большинство учеников Прабхупады, их первый существенный контакт произошел благодаря чтению книги или журнала «Обратно к Богу». «Обратно к Богу» - это тоже был такой мощный проповеднический инструмент. Я также говорил об этом. Там были такие статьи, например, как «Демоны среди нас». Эта статья начиналась так: «Демон – это совсем не обязательно тот, у кого четыре головы и рога и горящие глаза. Это может быть ваш сосед, может быть человек на автозаправке, это может быть даже и вы! Такие были статьи. Такие мощные, тяжелые статьи. Я помню, мы распространяли журнал «Обратно к Богу»… Ее написал Сатсварупа Махарадж. «Демоны среди нас». И в том же номере они напечатали статью «Великий обман с полетом на Луну».

Что произошло? Это еще было в присутствии Прабхупады. Редакторы «Обратно к Богу» подумали: мы должны сделать журнал более доступным для общей массы людей, он не должен быть слишком резким, отпугивающим людей, поэтому надо напечатать такие статьи, например, такой-то исполнительный директор издательства говорит: «Когда я повторяю «Харе Кришна», это избавляет меня от стресса». Они взяли и переодели преданных в одежду непреданных, и этим менеджером был Рамешвара, потом какой-то менеджер ресторана – преданный. Они выставили их обычными людьми, они говорили: «Я избавляюсь от стресса, я повторяю «Харе Кришна», и мой день идет хорошо!» Некоторые преданные были озабочены этим. Они показали эти номера «Бек ту Годхед» Шриле Прабхупаде. Он просто уволил эту команду редакторов, то есть редколлегию и назначил новую редколлегию! (Смех в зале). Ему не понравился этот подход. И в первом же журнале с новой редколлегией были напечатаны такие статьи как «Демоны среди нас», «Великий обман с полетом на Луну». Прабхупаде это понравилось.

Затем было еще одно издание «Обратно к Богу», его напечатали только в Англии. И его, этого номера нет в «Веда-базе». В этом номере обсуждалась христианская традиция и там были приведены изображения пыток. Это мое христианское образование, это в основном то, чему я научился. Потому что меня воспитывали католиком и нас учили, что протестанты обычно пытали и убивали католиков. При этом нас не учили тому, как католики пытали и убивали протестантов. Но там была статья – в британском номере «Бэк ту Годхед», в котором были напечатаны изображения пыток, и была такая дискредитация христианства. Прабхупада сказал, ему это не понравилось, это нехороший стиль проповеди. Также он сказал, что не нужно публиковать изображения убийства коров. Об этом нужно говорить, но не нужно публиковать вот эти ужасные изображения. Так что есть еще одна сторона.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, лекция «Почему мы против майявады», часть вторая, 2013 год.
http://bvks.ru/articles/prabhupada_p...du_redaktorov/

---
Почему мы против Майявады - часть 1, 6 мая 2013 







Скачать

Почему мы против Майявады - часть 2, Ответы на Вопросы, 7 мая 2013 







Скачать

----------


## Dimas

Я помню очень важный разговор на крыше здания в Нью-Йорке. Незадолго до этого разговора, Тамал и я были с Прабхупадой в его комнате, и я начал рассказывать Прабхупаде о том, как деградировало общество. Мы начали говорить Прабхупаде о наркотиках, незаконном сексе, порнографии, в том числе, детской, о гомосексуализме, и почему-то Прабхупада позволил нам говорить об этом. Мы были несколько выразительны. Комментарий Прабхупады был очень сильным: "Мы проповедуем не для людей. Мы проповедуем  животным. Это не жизнь людей. Это всё жизнь животных". 
 Это было так тягостно. Комментарий Прабхупады о состоянии Кали-юги. Тамал и я никогда этого не забудем. Годы спустя мы поговорили о той беседе, и как Прабхупада позволил нам описать эти грубые вещи, и как Прабхупада слушал и сказал нам: "Не доверяйте этим людям. Не беспокойтесь о том, что они хотят сказать, каково их мнение. Это не люди. Они - животные".

Источник: Told by Ramesvara Dasa.
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 30.06.2013

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дискуссия о критике отделена в раздел "Традиция и современность" - "за что критикуют ИСККОН".

----------


## Dimas

Преданный должен быть очень ответственным. Он должен действовать таким образом, что никто не мог обвинить его. В противном случае, все говорят: "Что он за преданный?" В этом и заключается долг. Они должны быть очень осторожными. Санньяси должны быть очень осторожными. Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: санньясира алпа-чхидре баху кари' мане. Обычный грихастха, или ... Только грихастха, если он разговаривает с женщиной, здесь нет ничьей вины. Он - грихастха. Но если санньяси ведёт очень задушевную беседует с женщиной, о!, люди немедленно примут это к сведению. Санньясира алпа-чхидре баху кари' мане. Такова практика. Он должен быть очень осторожным. Поэтому у преданных и санньяси очень большая ответственность. Люди будут очень легко критиковать их.

Источник: VedaBase => Bhagavad-gita 1.37-39 — London, July 27, 1973
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 04.07.2013

----------


## Dimas

Шрила Прабхупада: ... любой язык, вы должны покориться, и вы должны сознавать: "Я - никчёмный. Мой Гуру Махараджа дал этот шанс служить Кришне, предлагать Кришне ... Мой Господь, я - никудышный. У меня нет способности служить Тебе. Но по приказу моего Гуру Махараджа я стараюсь служить Тебе. Пожалуйста, не принимай любые оскорбления. Принимай всё, что я могу сделать. Вот и всё. Такова моя просьба". Этой мантры достаточно. Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите: "Йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати". Кришна никогда не говорил, что "Тот, кто предлагает мне мантры на санскрите". Йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати. Настоящая вещь - это бхакти, осознание: "Как служить Кришне? Как доставить Ему удовольствие?" Это необходимо. Не думать о себе, что вы очень образован в разговорном санскрите или английском, или ... Это не ... Всегда сознавать: "Я - никчёмный, но по милости моего Гуру Махараджа у меня появился шанс. Пожалуйста, прими всё малое служение, какое я могу предложить. Я оскорбителен. Пожалуйста, прости меня". Таким образом, быть смиренным, кротким, и предлагать свои чувства, и Кришна будет доволен. А не показывать, как в
ы можете говорить на санскрите.

Источник: VedaBase => Conversation with Devotees — Hyderabad, April 12, 1975
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 04.07.2013

----------


## Dimas

В "Ману-смрити" говорится, что вожделение невозможно удовлетворить никаким количеством чувственных удовольствий, так же как огонь нельзя погасить, подбрасывая в него дрова. Центром всей деятельности в материальном мире является секс, поэтому материальный мир называют майтхунья-агара, кандалами половой жизни. В тюрьме узников содержат в колодках, и, подобно этому, преступники, нарушающие законы Бога, закованы кандалами половой жизни. Прогресс материальной цивилизации, основанный на стремлении к чувственным удовольствиям, означает увеличение продолжительности материального существования живого существа. Поэтому вожделение является символом невежества, которое удерживает живое существо в материальном мире.  Наслаждаясь удовлетворением чувств, можно испытывать некое подобие счастья, но на самом деле, это так называемое ощущение счастья - злейший враг любителя удовольствий.

Источник: Purport to BGAII 3.39
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 11.07.2013

----------


## Dimas

*Мягче Прабхупады (комментарий на письмо и ответ о Шриле Прабхупаде)*










скачать

----------


## Dimas

*Качества целомудренной жены*. Шримад Бхагаватам 3.23.3










Скачать 

----------
Эта и другие лекции Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа записанные и/или переведенные в 2013 году можно прослушать и скачать на официальном сайте Его Святейшества http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

*Научный теизм, рассеивающий невежество, Шримад Бхагаватам 7.9.27*










Скачать

----------
Эта и другие лекции Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа записанные и/или переведенные в 2013 году можно прослушать и скачать на официальном сайте Его Святейшества http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

*Женщина должна следовать за своим мужем, Шримад Бхагаватам 3.23.4-5*










Скачать

----------
Эта и другие лекции Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа записанные и/или переведенные в 2013 году можно прослушать и скачать на официальном сайте Его Святейшества http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

Прабхупада хотел организовать фермерские общины, чтобы нам не нужно было идти на компромиссы с демонами. Мы не обязаны жить согласно их демоническим идеям… Но эти идеи практически забыты. Никто не говорит [о них] тем, кто сейчас присоединяется к ИСККОН. Мы просто говорим: «Да, живи дома, устраивайся на работу, живи как демон и повторяй Харе Кришна! Работай по 12-14 часов в день». А как же ты будешь совершать садхану? Ну ты должен работать на демонов, жить среди людей, интересы жизни которых – просто заработать денег и наслаждаться. Поэтому людям очень трудно.

Вы можете сказать, что это карма-мишра бхакти, но очень трудно развивать чистое преданное служение. И мы также поощряем карьеризм, чтобы люди построили хорошую карьеру. Что это за чушь? Тратить свое время, пытаясь продвинуться по социальной лестнице, заработать много денег. Но цель нашей жизни – это сознание Кришны. Мы же говорим: «Да, это хорошо для проповеди!» Мы просто говорим это, но фактически мы поощряем развитие материальных желаний у людей.

В этом смысле не только отдельные люди идут на компромиссы, но все наше общество идет на компромиссы. Вместо того, чтобы говорить: эта система образования – бойня… Самое худшее, что вы можете сделать со своими детьми, это вдохновлять их получать так называемое хорошее образование, из-за которого их головы набиваются всякой ерундой. Да, мы благословляем вас. Мы говорим, что вот, если вы будете хорошо учиться, то это преданное служение. Я слышал, что так проповедуют: учись хорошо, это твое преданное служение. Что это такое? Шраванам, киртанам, вишну-смаранам? Где? Я такого не знаю. Я не видел такого.

Слушая, Парикшит Махарджа достиг совершенства – вот это преданное служение. Повторяя святое имя или пересказывая, Шукадева Госвами достиг совершенства. Просто благодаря одному этому методу. Если мы прекращаем шраванам, киртанам, вишну-смаранам, если мы только учимся, что мы станем чистыми преданными, это проповедь апасидханты, потому что мы идем на компромиссы. Мы пошли на компромиссы. Так легче. Можно набрать много последователей, все будут друг другу рассказывать хорошие истории о раса-лиле, все будут думать, что какая преданность! В действительности мы взращиваем материальные желания. А что мы будем еще делать, если мы живем среди непреданных. Я вижу, если только они не…

Это не невозможно - быть преданным в демоническом обществе, но очень трудно не пойти на компромиссы, в действительности. Поэтому мы должны создавать собственное общество, где преданные могут жить вместе или по крайней мере, преданные должны жить рядом с храмом, приходить каждый день, слушать лекции, совершать служение, все это. В противном случае мы видим, множество семейных преданных, они встают в 6.30 утром и несутся в офис. Где же их садхана? Где же сознание Кришны? И каков смысл всего этого?

_Бхакти Викаша Свами, лекция «Независимость женщин приводит к появлению демонов», 2013 год.
_







Источник: bvks.ru

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Про то, что преданные встают в 6.30 и несутся в офис - горькая правда, по крайней мере в отношении меня.  И джапа получается скомканной и растянутой на весь день. Очень сложно находится в сознании похожем на сознание Кришны, когда весь день ты находишься в сознании фирмы.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

А что,в ИСККОН говорится,что делась карьеру или учиться--преданное служение?Не слышал такого,может,так говорят на "западе"?Если кто так и говорит,то это его личная точка зрения,а не ИСККОН,и его старшие должны указать ему на его ошибку.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А что,в ИСККОН говорится,что делась карьеру или учиться--преданное служение?Не слышал такого,может,так говорят на "западе"?Если кто так и говорит,то это его личная точка зрения,а не ИСККОН,и его старшие должны указать ему на его ошибку.


Вопрос в том, что если человек планирует быть грихастхой, ему надо как-то поддерживать свою семью - а для этого часто нужно образование. ИСККОН не сильно склонен в настоящее время развивать программы сельхозпоселений - масштабных программ в этом плане нет, есть усилия отдельных энтузиастов всего лишь. Если бы это было не так, то многие грихастхи могли бы занять себя там и тогда потребность в получении современного образования сократилась бы - по крайней мере, там не требуются какие-то финансисты, юристы, физики, математики итд., хотя возможно был бы спрос на электриков, механиков, строителей, ткачей, агрономов. 

И Махарадж не вполне корректные примеры приводил в связи с современным образованием и преданным служением - Махараджа Парикшита и Шукадевы - последний вообще был санньяси, ему не требовалось мирское образование в принципе. Что касается Махараджа Парикшита, то наверняка будучи царём он получил должное образование, чтобы исполнять свою дхарму...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Шрила Прабхупада тоже получал мирское образование, а потом еще и делал карьеру, причем успешно.

----------


## Dimas

*Если ты не безумен, ты безумен! Шримад Бхагаватам 5.5.4
*









Download

....

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.5.4

нунам праматтах куруте викарма
йад индрийа-притайа априноти
на садху манйе йата атмано 'йам асанн апи клешада аса дехах

нунам - конечно; праматтах - безумный; куруте - совершает; викарма - греховные действия, запрещенные в священных писаниях; йат -когда; индрийа-притайе - ради чувственных наслаждений; априноти - занимается; на - не; садху - подобает; манйе - думаю; йатах -отчего; атманах - душиЯ; айам - это; асан - бренное; апи - хотя; клеша-дах - приносящее страдания; аса - стало; дехах - тело.

*Человек, который видит смысл жизни в чувственных наслаждениях, лишается рассудка. Словно одержимый, он бросается в омут материальной жизни и не задумываясь совершает самые тяжкие грехи. Он не знает, что получил свое тело в наказание за прошлые прегрешения и что именно это тело, хоть оно и не вечно, является причиной всех его страданий. На самом деле душе лучше было бы не воплощаться в материальном теле, но она все же получила его, чтобы испытывать в нем чувственные наслаждения. Поэтому Я считаю, что разумному человеку не подобает предаваться чувственным наслаждениям, ибо, стремясь к ним, он обрекает себя на бесконечные рождения в материальных телах.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе осуждается безумная погоня за чувственными наслаждениями. Идя на поводу у своих чувств, человек готов делать все, что угодно: влезать в долги, попрошайничать и даже воровать. Стремление наслаждаться ведет его в мучительные, адские условия жизни.

Четыре основных греха - это

вступать в недозволенные половые отношения, 
употреблять в пищу мясо, 
употреблять одурманивающие вещества 
и участвовать в азартных играх.

Совершая эти грехи, живое существо обрекает себя на новое рождение в материальном теле, которое является источником бесконечных страданий.

В Ведах сказано: асанго хй айам пурушах. По своей природе живое существо никак не связано с материальным миром, однако из-за стремления к чувственным удовольствиям оно запуталось в сетях материальной жизни.

Чтобы вырваться из этих сетей и достичь совершенства, человек должен общаться с преданными и избегать действий, которые заставят его получить новое материальное тело.


----
Другие лекции Его Святейшества Бхакти Викаши Свами Махараджа, записанные и/или переведенные в 2013 году можно найти на официальном сайте Его Святейшества в России http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

*Отказ от общения с женщинами, Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита 2.22.87*










Download

----------


## Dimas

*На сайте bvks.ru добавлены две аудиолекции Гуру Махараджа:
*
- Миф о свободе, БГ 3.27  







- Некоторые анартхи 








Прослушать и скачать .mp3 файлы можно на странице:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

*Meeting with Czech Devotees at Lika Camp, Croatia. August 7'2013
*

----------


## Dimas

*На сайте bvks.ru добавлены лекции Гуру Махараджа с Фестиваля в Добромыше 2013:*


1. Открытие фестиваля, 24 июля, утро
2. Вишну Сахасра Нама 226, 24 июля, вечер (с видео)
3. Вишну Сахасра Нама 232-234, 25 июля, утро
4. О матаджи Вришабхана Таная, 25 июля, вечер (с видео)
5. Вишну Сахасра Нама 235-237, 26 июля, утро (с видео)
6. Почему бы не согласиться с феминизмом, 26 июля, вечер (с видео)
7. Инициация означает изменение отождествления, 27 июля, утро (с видео)
8. Речь матаджи Индурекхи, 27 июля, день
9. Вопросы и ответы, 27 июля, вечер (с видео)
10. Смирение и киртан; Вишну Сахасра Нама 238 - Супрасада, 28 июля, утро, день


Скачать все аудиолекции (с русскими именами файлов) в одном архивном .zip файле:
http://bvks.ru/res/audio/bvks_dobromysh_2013.zip


Прослушать и скачать .mp3 файлы можно на странице:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/dobromysh2013/

----------


## Dimas

*Лучше отказаться от заносчивых идей, что наши современные психологи знают лучше Вьясадева, наших ачарьев и Прабхупады*

Мы думаем, что демон – это Равана. Но вся современная культура демонична. Она основана на демонических принципах: мы будем наслаждаться. Не нравится тебе муж – так разведись! Это то, что написано в «Бек ту Годхед». «Мой муж не был очень духовным, я развелась с ним». Мы должны понять. Мы должны читать эти книги. Мы должны проповедовать это в нашем обществе, иначе все придет в состояние хаоса, если мы не следуем наставлениям шастр. Господь Кришна говорит в шастре… Если мы не следуем шастрам тогда что уж говорить о парам-гати. Мы не сможем обрести даже сукху или шанти, сидхи. Нет и речи об этом.

Мы думаем: ну мы будем следовать только бхакти-шастрам. Но это и есть бхакти-шастры: «Шримад Бхагаватам», в котором описано как жить здравой человеческой жизнью. И это не в соответствии с Фрейдом, каким-нибудь современным психологом, который не знает о цели жизни. Это согласно Вьясадеву. Если мы не следуем этому, то, прежде всего мы оскорбляем Вьясадева. Если мы думаем: мы научились бхакти от Вьясадева, но как жить мы будем учиться у какого-нибудь консультанта-психолога. И это сразу же становится оскорблением по отношению к Вьясадеву. Мы сразу же падаем, если мы не признаем шастр.

Мы должны быть очень осторожны. Есть путь дхармы, есть путь адхармы. Вы не можете быть преданным и быть Раваной в то же время. Это не совместимо. Посмотрите, как ведут себя святые люди: Кунтидеви. Конечно, Драупади была исключением, но она также не поступала как демон. Можно сказать про гопи, но пример гопи не применим к нашей повседневной жизни. Во-первых, мы не на уровне гопи. Во-вторых, это очевидно: лила. У них в действительности никогда не было этих мужей, их мужья не касались их, у них не было социальных отношений со своими мужьями. Но мы видим примеры поколений преданных. Как Господь Кришна сам учит Арджуну: ты должен исполнять свои мирские обязанности и в то же время наряду с этим сознавать Кришну. Потому что если мы думаем: ну я могу все оставить, от всего отказаться, включая мужа, жену и быть сознающим Кришну, но это не возможно.

Я видел в ИСККОН на западе много раз: я не могу с женой ужиться или с мужем ужиться, я вынужден развестись. И потом они снова женятся, потому что у них есть вожделение. Они думают: я хочу отречься. Но они не отреклись от своих похотливых желаний, поэтому они в действительности совершают грех, женясь снова. Жена отказывается от мужа под именем Кришны. Затем она снова выходит замуж: это очень греховно. Вы под именем Кришны оправдываете свою греховную деятельность. Поэтому лучше отказаться от таких заносчивых идей, что вот наши современные психологи знают лучше Вьясадева, наших ачарьев и Прабхупады. Нужно принять то, что в шастрах. Прабхупада пошел на все эти усилия. Он переводил для нас и снабдил эти тексты большими комментариями. А мы говорим: нет, мы этому не верим. Тогда кем мы становимся? Станем Кунтидеви или мы стали Путаной? Каково наше положение?

Индийская культура, традиционная индийская культура – это культура, которая помогает самопознанию. Это величайшая глупость Индии: что индийцы хотят отказаться от этой культуры, превратиться в подобие ракшасов. И вы получите это. Вы получите это через некоторое, короткое время. Вам уже будет небезопасно ходить по улицам Хайдарабада, потому что банды детей будут нападать на вас как на Западе. То же самое будет. Вы можете сказать: ну здесь этого не случится. То же самое они говорили про разводы: это не может произойти. Но сейчас разводы – это распространенное явление. Вы приносите все западное, вы думаете, что этого не будет, всех этих ужасов. Все это будет. Это придет. Потому что вы с таким энтузиазмом бросаетесь в эту демоническую культуру. Как это глупо.

Как Прабхупада говорил: «Индийцы – самые глупые люди в мире, потому что у них самая лучшая культура, но они сознательно отказываются от нее». Столько ошибок. Одна за другой. По крайней мере, наше Движение сознания Кришны должно поддерживать и пропагандировать истинную культуру, которая дана нашими ачарьями. В нашем Движении нам необходимо учить этому. В противном случае мы учим: повторяйте «Харе Кришна», враджа-лиле и так далее. Но при этом мы не знаем, как просто жить как люди. Мы говорим о враджа-лиле, но даже муж с женой не могут ужиться мирно друг с другом. Самое нормальное явление, которое по идее ожидается, но они не могут, потому что они не знают как.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Качества целомудренной жены».

----------


## Dimas

В Лондоне одна из моих духовных сестер после лекции - ее зовут Кришна Авеша, я ее недавно видел – спросила у Шрилы Прабхупады: «Прабхупада, а «Бхагавад-гиту» рассказывают на адских планетах?» Прабхупада сказал: «Я рассказываю здесь «Бхагавад-гиту», в Лондоне. Разве это не достаточно адское место для вас?»

Прабхупада считал, что эта великая Британская империя, Лондон… Когда он впервые увидел Темзу, великую реку в Англии, ему она показалась маленьким каналом. Он видел столько великих рек в Индии: Кришна-Годавари, Ганга, Кавери. Столько великих рек. А эта маленькая речушка… Ее можно практически перепрыгнуть – она такая маленькая... «О, наша великая река Темза!»

Все эти империи, все в материальном мире временно. Но, конечно же, когда люди развращаются, перестают следовать каким-либо нравственным принципам, такая культура не может существовать долго. Кто будет сражаться? У людей нет смелости для сражения. В конечном итоге все эти империи поддерживаются за счет военной силы. У кого будет смелость? У кого будет решимость? Ради чего они будут сражаться? Люди скажут: «Ради чего сражаться?» Если вы гордитесь своей страной, тогда вы будете желать сражаться за нее, но кто может гордиться тем, что он является членом общества, где сексом занимаются по всякому, где угодно и даже не только с людьми, но и с животными, любая дырка подойдет. За что они будут сражаться? Их просто победят.

И вот это современное общество, оно уже просто обречено. Сознание Кришны – единственная надежда. Прабхупада сказал: «Это Движение оставит след в истории как спаситель человечества в самую темную эпоху». Прабхупада сказал это сколько лет назад? Тридцать лет назад? Тем временем насколько общество деградировало? Времена уже ужасные и они становятся еще хуже. В Индии ужасное положение. Сейчас мы говорим о саттве, о целомудренных женах. Где сейчас эти целомудренные женщины? Сейчас в колледжах сплошные… Подружки, парни целуются, аборты. Ужасное положение.

Итак, Движение сознания Кришны – это единственная надежда. Действительно. У человеческого общества нет надежды. Оно настолько деградировало. Мы не можем видеть даже дна этой деградации. Но мы также должны посмотреть: что такое Движение сознания Кришны? В настоящее время в нашем Движении происходит много движений, которые пытаются гармонизировать это Движение с современным обществом. А современное общество идет семимильными шагами в ад. Прабхупада дал нам совершенно другой взгляд на то, как человек должен жить. Мы не знаем, как жить как люди. Мы думаем, что мы будем жить по-западному и будем при этом преданными. Но это не очень хорошо сочетается, потому что западный стиль жизни – демоничен. Но мы думаем, ну мы можем… У нас могут быть гомосексуалисты-вайшнавы, и все это нормально, все хорошо, они тоже люди.

Они могут быть преданными, они просто должны перестать быть гомосексуалистами. То есть они не должны это практиковать. Если люди с гомосексуальными тенденциями хотят стать преданными, они могут стать преданными, но они не могут это практиковать. Потому что, если вы это делаете, это грех.

Я просто не могу вспомнить стих, только что сошел с поезда. Кришна говорит: «Я половая жизнь, не противоречащая религиозным принципам. Но гомосексуализм противоречит религиозными принципам. Человек может быть гомосексуалистом, но если он не практикует это, тогда он может быть преданным. Иначе это просто грубый грех.

Вы можете сказать: «А зачем мы это все обсуждаем, эти грубые темы?» Но с этими проблемами наше Общество сталкивается в настоящий момент. И это будет только усиливаться. Демоническое общество захочет, чтобы мы жили по их правилам. Это распространено в западном мире. [Неразборчиво] сказал: вы не можете проводить свадьбу в каком-то зале, если вы не следуете этим правилам. То есть вы должны… Если двое мужчин захотят пожениться – это нонсенс. Потому что брак означает: мужчина и женщина, а не мужчина и мужчина, женщина и женщина. Но сейчас они по-новому определяют понятие «брак». И они собираются ввести эти правила. То есть вы не можете проводить свадьбы в зале, если вы также не позволяете жениться гомосексуалистам.

Это приходит и в ИСККОН. В ИСККОН это тоже продвигается, что это должно позволяться публично. То есть они без стыда пытаются навязать, протолкнуть эти вещи. Какова же надежда? Надежда в том, что мы должны понимать, что сказал Прабхупада, что говорят гуру, садху, шастра, следовать этому внимательно. Даже среди наших преданных… Я много раз рассказывал:

– Посмотрите, вашей дочери уже 15-16. Когда вы ее выдадите замуж?

– Нет-нет, она должна закончить колледж…

– Но ведь это рекомендует Прабхупада?

– Нет-нет, сейчас все по-другому.

То есть вам все равно, что говорит Прабхупада? Тем временем в колледже, у них парни, девушки, аборты. «Ну, моя дочь должна получить образование!» Образование в чем? Она должна научиться готовить идли-досу и заботиться о детях. Тело женщины предназначено для заботы о детях, но они этого тоже не хотят. Кам доха маре экх. Они не хотят детей, дети – это просто источник беспокойств, женщина должна сделать себе карьеру, стать главой общества. Столько ошибочных идей. Кто готов принять то, что говорит Прабхупада? Во всех отношениях.

Сейчас они изобрели философию: ну мы признаем то, что говорит Прабхупада о духовных вещах, но не о материальных вещах. Прабхупада никогда не говорил о материальных вещах! Его советы для жизни в материальном мире основаны на советах Кришны. Полностью. Поэтому это – духовные советы. Прабхупада дает нам духовную формулу того, как жить в материальном мире, чтобы выбраться из него, а не для того, чтобы больше в нем запутаться. Таким образом, мы только вовлекаемся в эту гуру-авагью. Мы считаем, что это совет обычного человека, который не подходит сейчас. Я знаю лучше. То есть мы считаем его обычным человеком: у него - свое мнение, у меня – свое. Все это очень опасно. Например, мы видим, когда материалистическое общество становится разложившимся, ему приходит конец. Точно также в религиозном обществе, когда люди разлаются и допускают, позволяют греховную деятельность, такому обществу тоже приходит конец.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Святость женщины», 2013 год.

----------


## Dimas

Могут ли женщины быть дикша гуру?

Ответ: Его Святейшествo Бхакти Викаша Свами:  








скачать

----------


## Dimas

Что такое Смирение? Можно ли критиковать глупости?

Ответ: Его Святейшествo Бхакти Викаша Свами:

----------


## Dimas

*Прабхупада не давал каких-то туманных лекций о любви, о сострадании, о мире и всевозможном мусоре.*

Вы можете сказать: Конечно же, они разумны! Иначе как бы они построили такую сложную цивилизацию!» Но можно сказать, что это признак того, что вы как раз и не разумны. Вы создали эту усложненную цивилизацию – это признак вашего неразумия. Разум может есть, но вы используете этот разум не для той цели. Это означает, что у вас нет базового разума, основного разума, вы злоупотребляете своим разумом. Да, вы создали такую сложную цивилизацию, такие продвинутые технологии.

Сейчас при помощи технологий вы можете убивать людей, животных. Машины могут носиться по улицам. Это использование разума с одной стороны. Но сам факт, что все общество просто основано на чувственном наслаждении, при этом вы даже не задумываетесь, какие последствия это повлечет за собой. Вы не думаете: в чем истинная цель жизни. Вот это указывает на недостаток или отсутствие главного разума. Вот сирены (слышен вой сирен).

Шрила Прабхупада в 1966 году в Нью-Йорке говорил:  все время днем и ночью вы слышите эти сирены. В Нью-Йорке до сих пор днем и ночью можно слышать, как звучат эти сирены полицейских машин, или машин скорой помощи, или пожарных машин. И они думают: «Сейчас мы продвинуты». Сирена указывает на то, что происходит что-то очень серьезное. Но: «У нас все под контролем! У нас есть Скорая помощь». В большей части машины Скорой помощи просто включают сирену, чтобы им освободили дорогу. Ничего срочного, неотложного нет. Постоянно.. Наш храм в Сан-Диего находится рядом с пожарной станцией…

Да, продвинутая цивилизация. Практически каждые полчаса вы слышите эти сирены. И эти пожарные машины выезжают так часто. Вы думаете, что пожарки выезжают каждые три месяца? Каждые полчаса! Ради чего? Не так же много пожаров. Конечно, они также ездят, чтобы доставать трупы из разбитых машин. По крайней мере в Англии одна из обязанностей пожарных: доставать трупы из разбитых машин… Практически каждые полчаса… Они называют это прогрессом.

Как Шрила Прабхупада. Он научил нас сознавать это, он часто говорил об этом. Прабхупада не давал каких-то туманных лекций о любви, о сострадании, о мире и всевозможном мусоре. Конечно, вы даете любовь, но вы должны знать, что такое настоящая любовь. Сострадание значит освобождать людей от той ужасной ситуации, в которую они попали. В этом состояло сострадание Прабхупады. Он не просто дул на ожог, на волдырь. Мы вам симпатизируем, мы вам сочувствуем. Мы сочувствуем вашим страданиям, но мы не просто сочувствуем, мы вырезаем ваш волдырь. Это – истинное сострадание. По крайней мере, мы отводим вас к врачу, который способен вырезать вам этот волдырь. Вместо того, чтобы просто говорить: «Да, мы сочувствуем вам, мы присоединяемся к вам в вашем горе». Нет, мы так не говорим. Мы говорим: «Вырежьте этот волдырь, уберите его». Это означает, что мы даем знание, при помощи которого люди могут узнать о том, как избавиться от этих страданий, от этой ситуации.

Итак, этот стих очень важен. Если мы начинаем думать, что викарми – хорошие люди, которые заняты греховной деятельностью, они – хорошие,  это означает, что мы тоже сумасшедшие. Если мы не понимаем, благодаря шастрам, что все находятся в очень сложной ситуации, то мы тоже находимся в этой весьма сложной ситуации. Крайне сложной.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Если ты не безумен, ты безумен».*

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Ответ А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, основателя-ачарьи ИСККОН:*

_Интервью с профессоромО’Конеллом, Мотилалом и Шиварамом
18 июня 1976, Торонто_
*ПрофессорО’Конелл:* Это возможно, Свамиджи, для женщины стать гуру в цепи ученической преемственности?
*Прабхупада:* Да, Джахнавидеви была женой Нитьянанды. Она стала. Если она способна достичь высшего совершенства жизни, тогда почему это невозможно стать гуру? Но не так много. На самом деле тот, кто достиг совершенства, она может стать гуру. Но мужчина или женщина, пока не достигнет совершенства… Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа (ЧЧ, Мадхйа 8.128) Квалификация гуру в том, что он должен быть полностью осведомлен в науке о Кришне. Тогда он или она могут стать гуру. Еи кришнататтва-веттисеи гуру хайа. (Пауза) В нашем материальном мире существует ли какой-то запрет в том, что женщина не может стать профессором? Если она квалифицирована, она может стать профессором. Что здесь плохого? Онадолжнабытьквалифицирована. Таковоположение. Таким же образом, если женщина понимает сознание Кришны совершенным образом, она может стать гуру.

InterviewwithProfessorsO'Connell, MotilalandShivaram
June 18, 1976, Toronto
Prof. O'Connell: Is it possible, Swamiji, for a woman to be a guru in the line of disciplic succession?
Prabhupäda: Yes. Jähnavädevé was-Nityänanda's wife. She became. If she is able to go to the highest perfection of life, why it is not possible to become guru? But, not so many. Actually one who has attained the perfection, she can become guru. But man or woman, unless one has attained the perfection.... Yeikåñëa-tattva-vettäsei guru haya [Cc. Madhya 8.128]. The qualification of guru is that he must be fully cognizant of the science of Kåñëa. Then he or she can become guru. Yeikåñëa-tattva-vettä, sei guru haya. [break] In our material world, is it any prohibition that woman cannot become professor? If she is qualified, she can become professor. What is the wrong there? She must be qualified. That is the position. So similarly, if the woman understands Kåñëa consciousness perfectly, she can become guru.


_Письмо Хамсадуте, 3 января 1969_
*Я хочу, чтобы все мои духовные сыновья и дочери получили (унаследовали) этот титул Бхактиведанта, чтобы таким образом трансцендентный семейный диплом передавался через поколения. Те, кто обладают титутом Бхактиведанта будут допущены инициировать учеников. Может быть к 1975 году все мои ученики будут допущены инициировать и увеличивать количество поколений. Это моя программа.*

I want that all of my spiritual sons and daughters will inherit this title of Bhaktivedanta, so that the family transcendental diploma will continue through the generations. Those possessing the title of Bhaktivedanta will be allowed to initiate disciples. Maybe by 1975, all of my disciples will be allowed to initiate and increase the numbers of the generations. That is my program.
Letter to Hamsaduta, 3 January 1969


_Лекция на Шри Вьяса-пудже, Лондон, 22 августа 1973_
*…Итак, я надеюсь, что все вы мужчины и женщины, парни и девушки, станете духовными учителями и будете следовать этому принципу. Духовный учитель просто, искренне следует принципам и обращается к широкой публике. Тогда вы сразу же станете любимцем Кришны.*

…So I hope that all of you, men, women, boys and girls, become spiritual master, and follow this principle. Spiritual master, simply, sincerely, follow the principles and speak to the general public. Then Krishna immediately becomes your favorite.
Sri Vyasa-puja Lecture, London, 22 August 1973


_Письмо ШП Малати, 25 декабря 1974_
*Женщины в нашем движении могут также очень хорошо проповедовать. На самом деле мужчкие и женские тела это просто внешние обозначения. Господь Чайтанья сказал, что будь ли человек брахманом или кем бы он ни был, если он знает науку о Кришне, то он должен быть принят как гуру.*

Women in our movement can also preach very nicely. Actually male and female bodies, these are just outward designations. Lord Caitanya said that whether one is brahmana or whatever he may be if he knows the science of Krsna then he is to be accepted as guru.
Letter to Malati, 25 December 1974


_Беседа в комнате, Сан-Диего, 29 июня 1972_
*Прабхупада: Джахнави-деви, супруга Господа Нитьянанды, она была ачарьей… Это не так, что женщина не может быть ачарьей.*

Prabhupada: Jahnava-devi, Lord Nityananda’s wife, she was acarya… It is not that woman cannot be acarya. 
Room Conversation, San Diego, 29 June 1972

_
Письмо ШП Шилавати, 14 июня 1969 г._
«Если ты сможешь побудить всех женщин в Лос-Анжелесе устроить дома алтарь и помогать своим мужьям вести мирную и счастливую жизнь в сознании Кришны, это будет величайшим служением. *На самом деле муж должен быть духовным учителем для жены, однако если она способна побудить своего мужа к духовной практике, то он вполне может считать жену духовным учителем.* ЧайтаньяМахапрабху сказал, что любого, кто знает науку о Кришне, следует считать духовным учителем, независимо от материальных обозначений: богатый или бедный, мужчина или женщина, брахман или шудра. Если ты сможешь показать живущим там женщинам – а они объяснят своим мужьям и детям, - как, действуя в сознании Кришны, т.е. повторяя мантру, проводя арати и питаясь кришна-прасадом, можно сделать семейную жизнь более совершенной ( и все остальные аспекты жизни также), то состояние всей округи станет неизмеримо лучше. Так что старайся сделать это, насколько возможно. Я уже на практике убедился, что многие американские юноши и девушки достаточно разумны и обладают необходимыми качествами, чтобы вступить в наше возвышенное Движение».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Могут ли женщины быть дикша гуру?
> 
> Ответ: Его Святейшествo Бхакти Викаша Свами:  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Очень правильно Махарадж говорит о природе женщины.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Пожалуйста, отделите тогда мое сообщение из этой темы, а то после объединения тем это стало выглядеть как мое противостояние личному мнению Бхакти Викаши Свами.

----------


## Dimas

Некоторые вопросы о Дхарме женщины (Stri-dharma) и роли женщины в сознании Кришны на основании Гуру, Садху и Шастре.

*отвечает* Его Святейшествo Бхакти Викаша Свами: 








скачать

----------


## Светлана )

Так там же мнение Прабхупады отличается... Вашей-то вины в этом ну никак нет...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так там же мнение Прабхупады отличается...


Нет, матаджи, мнение Махараджа не противоречит словам Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Светлана )

Все имхо,конечно, не противоречит, но отличается оттенками.

----------


## Dimas



----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Не в этом дело. Если бы пост Дмитрия прабху был бы изначально размещен в этой теме, я бы не комментировала его вообще.

----------


## Dimas

все верно. просто администрация удалила и переместила дважды эту тему так как они либо боятся феминисток или поддерживают таковых.




> Не в этом дело. Если бы пост Дмитрия прабху был бы изначально размещен в этой теме, я бы не комментировала его вообще.

----------


## Dimas

*Могут ли женщины быть дикша гуру?*










скачать

original EN version - http://bvks.com/10568/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> все верно. просто администрация удалила и переместила дважды эту тему так как они либо боятся феминисток или поддерживают таковых.


На Форуме Кришна ру нет феминисток и врагов, Дима прабху. Здесь вайшнави и вайшнавы... :smilies:

----------


## Dimas

*Речь матаджи Индурекхи о том как Он изменила ситуацию в ISKON Храме Минск, 27 июля, 2013*










Скачать

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дима прабху,а есть у вас какие-то вдохновляющие лекции о Кришне или Господе Чайтанье?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Речь матаджи Индурекхи о том как Она изменила ситуацию в ISKON Храме Минск, 27 июля, 2013


 Матаджи-молодЕц!!!

----------


## Dimas

Уважаемая Мата. конечно есть, вот (http://rupanugi.com/media/sp_ru/) слушайте лекции Шрилы Прабхупады  или читайте переводы http://prabhupada.com.ua/. Изучайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады http://krishna.ru/books/prabhupada-books.html





> Дима прабху,а есть у вас какие-то вдохновляющие лекции о Кришне или Господе Чайтанье?

----------


## Dimas

скачать

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Уважаемая Мата. конечно есть, вот (http://rupanugi.com/media/sp_ru/) слушайте лекции Шрилы Прабхупады  или читайте переводы http://prabhupada.com.ua/. Изучайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады http://krishna.ru/books/prabhupada-books.html


Спасибо вам за добрые пожелания! Могли бы вы иногда давать такие же ссылки на нектарные лекции о Кришне вашего Гуру Махараджа: 


> - Миф о свободе, БГ 3.27 ... 
> - Некоторые анартхи ...


сложно скачивать на смартфон.

----------


## Dimas

все лекции доступны at http://bvks.ru/lectures/





> Дима прабху, спасибо вам за добрые пожелания! Могли бы вы иногда давать такие же ссылки на нектарные лекции о Кришне вашего Гуру Махараджа: 
> 
> сложно скачивать на смартфон.

----------


## Dimas



----------


## Dimas



----------


## Dimas



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> все лекции доступны at http://bvks.ru/lectures/


А какие из них о Кришне?

----------


## Dimas

все лекции о Кришне. и давайте мы не будем засорять эту страницу. если у вас есть вопросы to пишите в личку




> А какие из них о Кришне?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> все лекции о Кришне. и давайте мы не будем засорять эту страницу.


"Засорять"?!

----------


## Dimas

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post91054




> На Форуме Кришна ру нет феминисток и врагов, Дима прабху. Здесь вайшнави и вайшнавы...

----------


## Александр.Б

> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post91054

----------


## Dimas

*На сайте bvks.ru добавлено 16 лекций Гуру Махараджа:*

- Можно ли проповедовать истину с помощью не-истины, БГ 4.34
- Некоторые вопросы о Дхарме женщины (Стри-дхарма)
- Развод неизбежен, ШБ 3.14.19
- Необходимая иллюзия, ШБ 7.9.19
- Мы должны нести наше послание, ЧЧ 2.7.128
- Некоторые беспокойства за ИСККОН. Семинар, 24 августа 2011, части 1 и 2
- Обращение к бестолковой молодежи
- Не просите гопи думать о Кришне
- Имя Нета - Часть 1, Вишну-сахасранама 24
- Имя Нета - Часть 2, Вишну-сахасранама 24
- Имя Самиранах, Вишну-сахасранама 24
- Начало варнашрамы
- Вопросы о Господе Шиве
- Не только сентименталисты, ЧЧ 1.7.5
- Кто же Кришна на самом деле? ШБ 1.1.20
- Проповедь, мойка посуды, эго, БГ 3.27

Прослушать и скачать .mp3 файлы можно на странице:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

Начали появляться разные книжки (в 80-х годах – прим.) «Одноминутный менеджмент», «59 секунд», «Кто украл мой сыр?», «В поисках превосходства», «7 привычек очень успешных людей» и так далее. Разные книги по менеджменту. Но схема менеджмента Шрилы Прабхупады заключалась в том, чтобы все члены Движения сознания Кришны вставали рано утром, повторяли Харе Кришна минимум 16 кругов без оскорблений, он часто это подчеркивал, и полностью посвящали себя преданному служению. Мы можем сказать: но это не очень практично. Таков был стандарт Шрилы Прабхупады. И, к сожалению, мы видели за годы, что многие лидеры, может быть не многие, но некоторые не следуют этому. Возможно, есть какие-то причины для этого: здоровье, усталость. Но, по крайней мере, стандарт Шрилы Прабхупады был таков. Если они не могут следовать этим основным принципам по какой-то причине, они не должны быть лидерами.

Итак, вы должны вести своим примером. Если лидеры не встают, не думают что это важно – показываться в храме до 8 часов утра, тогда у всех остальных тоже будет какое-нибудь оправдание. Поэтому те, кто физически не достаточно способны, чтобы вставать рано утром – как они могут быть лидерами в нашем Движении? Шрила Прабхупады отмечал, что даже карми встают рано утром. Люди, которые что-то делают в этом мире, они не спят до одиннадцати часов.

Шрила Прабхупада привел пример Наполеона. Он спал на своей лошади, когда он ходил в поход со своим войсками. Во время похода он так делал. Конечно, мы не ожидаем, что все будут такими как Наполеон. Но Шрила Прабхупада привел такой пример кармического человека, который полностью погружается в свою деятельность. Какова же наша деятельность? Распространение сознания Кришны. О чем мы просим людей? Мы просим их вставать рано утром, повторять 16 кругов, изучать «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Шримад Бхагаватам», поклоняться Божествам. Мы должны при этом показывать пример. В противном случае, если все думают, что сознание Кришны, это просто: бегать туда-сюда, строить что-то из кирпичей. Все будут делать это, никто не будет повторять «Харе Кришна», тогда какой смысл во всем этом?

В мире уже столько разных организаций, которые называют себя духовными. Если у нас есть ежедневная программа садханы, это должно помогать поддерживать фокус на Кришне. В этом смысл. Как называется это Общество? Международным обществом сознания Кришны. Прабхупада говорил порой: проверкой вашей религии – будь то индуизм, христианство или ислам, будет то, сходите ли вы с ума по Богу. Таков главный критерий. В гуне страсти мы можем делать какие-то великие дела, затем разочаровываться. Но в гуне благости мы стабильны, стабильно трудимся.

Есть один человек, который живет на холме к северо-западу отсюда. Некоторые не стали бы называть его джентельменом. Насколько далеко Бангалор отсюда? В двухстах километрах. Он достиг успеха в распространении сознания Кришны, он очень стабилен в том, что он делает, он все систематически планирует, у него все спланировано. Он сумел собрать много пожертвований. Он распространял книги и открыл много храмов. Может показаться, что все это не в гуне страсти, потому что он все делает упорядочено, систематически. Мы слышим прославления, множество прославлений этого человека, который называл себя учеником Джаяпатаки Свами, а сейчас он называет себя учеником Шрилы Прабхупады. В один момент он решил, что он – ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, ане ученик Джаяпатаки Махараджа. Он решил. Он не спросил Шрилы Прабхупаду. Конечно, Шрила Прабхупада уже ушел из нашего проявленного видения.

То есть, вроде бы он все систематически планирует, он работает планомерно и это кажется гуной благости, но, если мы проанализируем на основе шастр, это может походить на успех, подобный успеху других бизнесменов в Бангалоре. Хорошие бизнесмены. Они планируют. И конечно мы слышим, что этого человека прославляют как динамичного лидера, который распространяет сознание Кришны разными способами. Но мы не слышим никогда, что он такой замечательный преданный и все его любят. Скорее наоборот. Он управляет при помощи страха, все держит в кулаке. И хотя мы не знаем в точности, что случилось, но хотя он столько всего сделал, но мы также слышим, что он прикарманил собственность на несколько тысяч кроров. То есть на много миллионов. И это кажется  сильное влияние страсти. Когда человек управляет, контролирует, он собирает много денег. В действительности цель нашего Движения сознания Кришны не в том, чтобы контролировать и собирать деньги. Возможно, какой-то контроль нужен в организации, деньги тоже нужны. Но успех, измеряется не только деньгами. Шрила Прабхупада цитировал своего духовного учителя: если ценой всей своей собственности, всех своих матхов, я смогу сделать одного человека чистым преданным Кришны, я буду считать свою миссию успешной.

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати и наш Шрила Прабхупада критиковали мирских филантропов за то, что они думают, что они приносят благо людям. Они на телесном уровне, на материальном. Они не на духовном уровне. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур сказал, что если преданный неофит звонит в храмовый колокол хотя бы один раз, это гораздо полезнее в материальном и духовном смысле, чем открытие тысячи школ и больниц карми. То есть из этой цитаты следует, что преданное служение даже на уровне неофита гораздо ценнее, чем мирская благотворительность. Потому что все это на телесном уровне. Таково наше видение.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Раджо-гуна препятствует бхакти».
http://bvks.ru/articles/nashe_dvijen...sobirat_dengi/

----------


## Dimas



----------


## Dimas

На сайте bvks.ru добавлено: 

7 лекций Гуру Махараджа:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/
- Любовь как она есть (с видео)
- Варнашрама-дхарма (Лика, Хорватия)
- Вишвасрик и Вишвабхувибху, Вишну-сахасранама 240-241
- Божественная и демоническая аскеза, БГ 17.5-6
- Что может дать репрессия?, БГ 3.33
- Что значит быть оригинальным?, БГ 10.20
- Подношение Бхакти Викаши Свами Шриле Прабхупаде 2013 г.

2 аудио ответа в новый раздел "Аудио ответы (ASK BVKS)":
http://bvks.ru/lectures/ask_bvks/
- Адвайтисты критикуют Шрилу Прабхупаду
- Что делает преданного старшим

Видео Махат Таттвы Прабху: "Культ гуру или передача истинного знания":
http://bvks.ru/articles/

----------


## Dimas

Вы должны понять, что культура современного мира – демонична. Она противоречит истинному интересу человека. Как только мы начинаем принимать идеи кармического общества, это может причинить серьезную травму. Как, например, получение университетской степени. Мы идем, изучаем социологию, историю религий. Но вы при этом наследуете целое мировоззрение. В большинстве случаев. Если только человек не очень серьезен в сознании Кришны. Вы неизбежно будете перенимать, потому что вы общаетесь с этими людьми. Вы должны говорить с ними их языком, писать их языком.

Вы должны писать, что Бхактиведанта Свами был харизматическим гуру, который верил в идуистского Бога. Вам приходится так писать, потому что если вы будете писать как человек в сознании Кришны, вас не примут. Вы потерпите поражение, поэтому вам приходится писать: Бхактиведанта Свами, наряду с Махеш йоги, Парамахамсой Свами следует традиции предшествующих индийских святых. И подобный мусор вам приходится писать. Поэтому, если вы будете так говорить и писать так годами, чтобы получить свою степень… Сангат санджаяте кама. Наши желания зависят от нашего общения. Это просто один пример.

Многие говорят: ну что такого, дети смотрят телек. Что плохого? Но это очень вредит. Очень много вреда от этого приходит, и вы видите, эти программы по телевидению: как люди ведут себя друг с другом, как они взаимодействуют друг с другом. Вы перенимаете их культуру, демоническую культуру.

Прежде всего, мы должны понять, что культура, в которой мы живем – демонична. Если мы этого не понимаем, то у нас нет надежды, что мы станем не демонами. Если мы думаем, что демонический образ жизни – это нормально, то мы в беде. И, как правило, главным образом это передается через телевидение.

7 - 8 лет назад некоторые из моих учеников в Гуджарате в Индии путешествовали с санкиртаной по Раджастану. Может это было чуть раньше – 10 лет назад. И тогда проходила электрификация и телевизация деревень. И они говорили: когда мы путешествовали, как только мы приезжали в какое-то место, мы сразу чувствовали, есть там телевидение уже или нет. Просто по реакции людей, по тому, как они вели себя. Разница была налицо.

Я не сторонник теории заговора, но, похоже, что косвенно или прямо средства массовой информации в Индии сознательно пытаются опустить все население. Один преданный мне рассказывал, что они показывают эти мыльные оперы. Он говорил, что еще до того, как эта культура «подруг и парней» пришла в Индию, по телевидению показывали, что это нормально: разводы. Этого не было, через телевидение это все было введено. Поэтому сейчас люди думают: это нормально иметь парня, девушку. Я не знаю, заговор это или нет. Похоже, что так легче завлечь людей, сделать их покупателями этого мусора на рынке. Если их разум совершенно затуманен чувственными наслаждениями, вы можете им продавать все, что хотите. Я не знаю действительно, так это происходит или нет, но похоже, что вся культура развращена телевидением…

Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Развод неизбежен».
http://bvks.ru/articles/pohoje_chto_..._televideniem/

----------


## Dimas

Download

*Отвратительное, ужасное, стало таким распространенным, что это никого не удивляет*

Одна из моих учениц, которая временно живет во Франции с мужем, сказала мне, что в беседе с инициированным преданным там, она сказала что-то критичное в отношении Сай-бабы. На что этот инициированный преданный очень рассердился. Он посчитал, что она сделала ошибку, критикуя Сай-бабу.

Если вы вообще изучали книги Прабхупады и пытались понять дух его проповеди, если вы вообще жили в ИСККОН в момент присутствия Шрилы Прабхупады на Земле и может быть в течение нескольких лет после этого… Мы должны понимать, если человек получил посвящение в ИСККОН, но если при этом он придерживается хорошего мнения по поводу Сай-бабы, это означает, что что-то очень сильно не так. И более серьезно, когда я услышал это, меня это совсем не удивило. Понимаете? Мы настолько уже привыкли слушать обо всех этих отклонениях, что мы считаем, что в этом нет ничего незаурядного.

За несколько дней до этого случая, который произошел в Хорватии: то есть эта женщина-преданная рассказала мне о своем опыте общения с инициированным поклонником Сай-бабы, то есть с человеком, получившим посвящение в ИСККОН, при этом почитающем Сай-бабу, я прочитал лекцию в Загребе, столице Хорватии. И в конце лекции человек, который вроде бы был новопришедшим, казалось, что он пришел в первый раз, только познакомился с нашим Движением, он спросил: в детстве со мной плохо обращались, как пережить все это, как преодолеть эту проблему?

После этого, Гокулачандра прабху, президент, мне в частной беседе сказал: видите, он сказал, что его обижали в детстве, никого это не удивило, это стало уже нормой. Конечно, это не считается хорошим, но это уже настолько распространено и стало таким обыденным явлением, что если кто-то говорит, что его обижали в детстве, издевались над ним, людей это уже не удивляет. Это уже считается нормой. Иными словами, что-то отвратительное, ужасное, стало таким распространенным, что это никого не удивляет. Люди думают, что это уже нормально. Так что если в нашем Движении мы не удивляемся, когда кто-то говорит нам, что инициированный преданный ИСККОН гневается, когда критикуют Сайт-бабу, это что-то уже из ряда вон.

В человеческом обществе, если издевательства над детьми стали настолько обыденным явлением, что это никого не удивляет, это говорит о том, что что-то уж очень серьезно не так с таким обществом. Аналогично, если в ИСККОН, люди благосклонно относятся к Сай-бабе, это означает, что что-то не так с Движением. Есть очень много подобных вещей. Несколько лет назад вы были бы в шоке. Это было немыслимо. Сейчас это считается нормой.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, лекция «Некоторые беспокойства за ИСККОН»

----------


## Dimas

Download

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дискуссия о критике отделена в раздел "Традиции и современность".

----------


## Dimas

Семейные люди должны жить в доме, в семье. Должны общаться с другими семейными людьми, у которых такие же идеалы. Мы должны работать над тем, чтобы быть в сознании Кришны. И этот стимул должен исходить главным образом от отдельных семейных людей: слушать о Кришне, говорить о нем. Потому что если вы не делаете этого у себя в доме, не проводите регулярные программы, или не посещаете местные программы в храме, то вам придется просто тратить время на сплетни, на ссоры. Или включать телевизор.

Так что без высшего сознания мы обречены спуститься до низшего сознания. Нет надежды. В Кали-югу либо сознание Кришны, либо отправитесь в ад. Нет промежуточного состояния. Мы говорим о благочестивой семейной жизни, но где она?

Обычное благочестие не существует. Пока вы не нацелитесь на высшую цель, вы не можете даже подняться на нормальный уровень. И те, кто проповедует: а зачем это все, так строго следовать, они на самом деле враги самих себя и враги всех с кем они соприкасаются. То есть те, кто говорит против того, что нужно быть строгими. Они просто вдохновляют… Если вы думаете: ну делай все что хочешь, повторяй «Харе Кришна». Это не работает. Нужно быть серьезным. Это война против майи.

Жена и муж должны помогать друг другу в этом. Если они этого не делают, то они действуют как враги друг друга. Так что семейные люди в отдельности должны с решимостью отнестись к этому. Мы должны быть очень серьезными семейными людьми.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Развод неизбежен»

----------


## Bhishma das

> Про успешные общины ждем ответа от Димаса.


Харе Кришна!
В Индии Гуру Махарадж курирует несколько ферм: в штатах Андхра-Прадеш, Гуджарат, Тамил Наду.

----------


## Bhishma das

> В Москве сюсюкались с руководством города и вконце концов те просто послали преданных куда подальше.


Однако тенденция заигрывания с их обществом сохраняется, возьмем, к примеру, программы "Пища Жизни" и "Общее дело".
Некоторые (старшие) преданные говорят о необходимости социализации нашего Общества.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Читали последнее постановление ДЖИБИСИ?


Вы имеете в виду http://gbc.iskcon.org/gbc_res/GBCRES13.html ?

А вот интересно сравнить с самой первой резолюцией GBC 1975 года:
http://gbc.iskcon.org/2012/02/02/1975/

----------


## Bhishma das

> Если здесь http://prabhupada.com.ua/,в поиске набрать ЛИБЕРАЛЫ,КОНСЕРВАТОРЫ,то вы у Шрилы Прабхупады таких понятий не увидите.Кто-то ввел...понимаете? ввел эти понятия.Для чего? Шрила Прабхупада не хотел что бы что-то менялось.Что это за новшество-ЛИБЕРАЛЫ.КОНСЕРВАТОРЫ?Кто это поделил уже преданных на группы? Вот это и есть-НЕГОДЯЙСТВО!!!


А еще Гуру Махарадж приватно сказал: Все мы - заложники институтолизации (по Ремарку).

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы имеете в виду http://gbc.iskcon.org/gbc_res/GBCRES13.html ?
> 
> А вот интересно сравнить с самой первой резолюцией GBC 1975 года:
> http://gbc.iskcon.org/2012/02/02/1975/


а в чём именно нестыковка?

----------


## Bhishma das

> ...видно за эти полгода кто-то популярно разъяснил Махараджу ситуацию с недавним судом над Гитой в Москве...


а откуда у Вас данная информация?

----------


## Bhishma das

> Если никто из старших учеников Бхакти-Викаши Свами не сможет остановить Димаса, администрации Форума придется это сделать. Не следует создавать излишнего напряжения, приводящего рано или поздно к открытым конфликтам. У меня сложилось устойчивое впечатление, что он не лучшим образом представляет своего духовного учителя. Акценты высказываний Махараджа в подаче Димаса часто приобретают экстремальный оттенок. Давайте не будем превращать Форум в Курукшетру. Демонов здесь нет. В обществе вайшнавов нужно и можно вести дискуссии в более конструктивном ключе.


вместо "экстремальный оттенок" более подходит экстремистский?

----------


## Bhishma das

> Достаточно двух изображений,что бы понять в чем подмена.Я надеюсь,что прозорливые люди все понимают.Вложение 7457 Вложение 7458


а раньше была ещё "Харе Кришна - Пища Жизни"!

----------


## Bhishma das

> а в чём именно нестыковка?


просто интересно сравнивать все эти резолюции с исторической точки зрения, а кто-то может попытаться поискать некоторые различия

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> а откуда у Вас данная информация?


Махарадж позицию свою скорректировал, стал не столь резко отзываться по поводу отождествления ИСККОН с индуизмом - с учётом специфических ситуаций и проблем с обществом, которые возникают в разных странах.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> просто интересно сравнивать все эти резолюции с исторической точки зрения, а кто-то может попытаться поискать некоторые различия


различия будут всегда - в том числе и по причине различных исторических обстоятельств

----------


## Dimas

- Варнашрама в неизведанных водах, БГ 4.13 - 






 

- Самый важный проект - 








Прослушать и скачать .mp3 файлы можно на странице:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## VikramPatel

> Махарадж позицию свою скорректировал, стал не столь резко отзываться по поводу отождествления ИСККОН с индуизмом - с учётом специфических ситуаций и проблем с обществом, которые возникают в разных странах.


Харе Кришна, преданные.
((Махарадж позицию свою скорректировал)) могли бы вы поподробнее объяснить в чем коррекция состоит? может я что-то пропустил((
Я Бхакти Викашу Свами Махараджа, около 20 лет знаю, и могу сказать,что махарадж за 20лет что я слышал и видел ни чего не пересмотрел и не изменил.Он всегда учит только тому чему учит нас Ш.Прабхупада. Что-то выдумывать, пересматривать,переосмыслить, (в ногу со временем как сейчас модно), не в духе Бхакти Викаши Свами. Махарадж всегда учит на собственном примере, мы должны сохранять то что даровал нам Шрила Прабхупада. Какие либо попытки что-то изменить это оскорбление Ш.Прабхупады.
Спасибо дорогому Кришне, что послал такую личность,в помощь преданным, чтобы те смогли преодолеть океан безумия,лицемерия и подлости что сейчас творится.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна, преданные.
> ((Махарадж позицию свою скорректировал)) могли бы вы поподробнее объяснить в чем коррекция состоит? может я что-то пропустил((
> Я Бхакти Викашу Свами Махараджа, около 20 лет знаю, и могу сказать,что махарадж за 20лет что я слышал и видел ни чего не пересмотрел и не изменил.Он всегда учит только тому чему учит нас Ш.Прабхупада. Что-то выдумывать, пересматривать,переосмыслить, (в ногу со временем как сейчас модно), не в духе Бхакти Викаши Свами. Махарадж всегда учит на собственном примере, мы должны сохранять то что даровал нам Шрила Прабхупада. Какие либо попытки что-то изменить это оскорбление Ш.Прабхупады.
> Спасибо дорогому Кришне, что послал такую личность,в помощь преданным, чтобы те смогли преодолеть океан безумия,лицемерия и подлости что сейчас творится.


Учитывать время, место и обстоятельства - это достоинство, присутствующее у разумной личности, а не недостаток. Сознание Кришны нужно проповедовать, учитывая эти факторы, а не закрывая на них глаза. Так вёл себя Прабхупада и также ведёт себя и Бхакти Викаша Махарадж. Например, это выразилось в том, что он допускает приемлемость того, что ИСККОН в России аттестует себя как индуистская организация, в этом качестве получила поддержку правительственных и религиозных кругов Индии и смогла отстоять свои честь и достоинство в Томском суде.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Оффтоп удален.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна, преданные.
> ((Махарадж позицию свою скорректировал)) могли бы вы поподробнее объяснить в чем коррекция состоит? может я что-то пропустил((
> Я Бхакти Викашу Свами Махараджа, около 20 лет знаю, и могу сказать,что махарадж за 20лет что я слышал и видел ни чего не пересмотрел и не изменил.Он всегда учит только тому чему учит нас Ш.Прабхупада. Что-то выдумывать, пересматривать,переосмыслить, (в ногу со временем как сейчас модно), не в духе Бхакти Викаши Свами. Махарадж всегда учит на собственном примере, мы должны сохранять то что даровал нам Шрила Прабхупада. Какие либо попытки что-то изменить это оскорбление Ш.Прабхупады.
> Спасибо дорогому Кришне, что послал такую личность,в помощь преданным, чтобы те смогли преодолеть океан безумия,лицемерия и подлости что сейчас творится.


Ответ см.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...764#post109764

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Download
> 
> *Отвратительное, ужасное, стало таким распространенным, что это никого не удивляет*
> 
> Одна из моих учениц, которая временно живет во Франции с мужем, сказала мне, что в беседе с инициированным преданным там, она сказала что-то критичное в отношении Сай-бабы. На что этот инициированный преданный очень рассердился. Он посчитал, что она сделала ошибку, критикуя Сай-бабу.
> 
> Если вы вообще изучали книги Прабхупады и пытались понять дух его проповеди, если вы вообще жили в ИСККОН в момент присутствия Шрилы Прабхупады на Земле и может быть в течение нескольких лет после этого… Мы должны понимать, если человек получил посвящение в ИСККОН, но если при этом он придерживается хорошего мнения по поводу Сай-бабы, это означает, что что-то очень сильно не так. И более серьезно, когда я услышал это, меня это совсем не удивило. Понимаете? Мы настолько уже привыкли слушать обо всех этих отклонениях, что мы считаем, что в этом нет ничего незаурядного.
> 
> За несколько дней до этого случая, который произошел в Хорватии: то есть эта женщина-преданная рассказала мне о своем опыте общения с инициированным поклонником Сай-бабы, то есть с человеком, получившим посвящение в ИСККОН, при этом почитающем Сай-бабу, я прочитал лекцию в Загребе, столице Хорватии. И в конце лекции человек, который вроде бы был новопришедшим, казалось, что он пришел в первый раз, только познакомился с нашим Движением, он спросил: в детстве со мной плохо обращались, как пережить все это, как преодолеть эту проблему?
> ...


Минус в квадратном корне даёт ПЛЮС!

----------


## Dimas

*Прабхупада не установил свой проект только для того, чтобы люди приезжали туда на пикник, ели мороженное и спагетти.*

В этом мире мы не должны только наслаждаться сладостью того, как Кришна целует гопи. Но мы также должны совершать служение Кришне, противодействуя теориям, которые заставляют людей думать, что предание Кришне – это не наше естественное положение. В этом мире множество ошибочных идей. На самом деле все идеи в этом мире – ошибочны, кроме вот этой идеи: мам экам шаранам враджа – предайся мне. Вот почему Кришна говорит, поскольку все ошибочно кроме этой идеи. Вы все сидите здесь. Возможно, вы все это признаете. Я надеюсь. По крайней мере, большинство из вас. Но, если мы просто говорим об этом между собой – это еще не настоящее служение Кришне. Мы должны проповедовать это также среди других.

Сладостность сознания Кришны невозможно почувствовать или испытать, пока мы думаем, что что-либо еще достойно нашего опыта. Пока мы считаем, что то, что на самом деле горчит в этом мире… Пока мы считаем это сладким, истинная сладость Кришны останется для нас лишь плодом воображения. Мы можем подходить к сознанию Кришны так, чтобы сохранять свои материальные привязанности и в то же время думать, что мы развиваем все  сознание Кришны. Но это очередной обман. Самообман. И те, кто содействует этому, они обманывают. Это очень распространенное явление.

Один преданный сказал мне как он возил каких-то студентов в Маяпуре и они все насладились этим. Им очень понравилось. Но само настроение в этом – неверное. Мы думаем, что если мы расскажем людям то, что им очень понравится, то им это очень понравится. Если мы думаем, что вся цель в том, чтобы они насладились этим, там поели мороженного, спагетти… Конечно, все это есть в Маяпуре, но Шрила Прабхупада не установил свой проект только для того, чтобы люди приезжали туда на пикник и ели мороженное и спагетти. Они должны учиться тому, кто они такие, кто мы такие, какова дхарма. Кришна просит нас отказаться от всего и предаться ему. Что это такое?

Вот эти искаженные представления о том, что мы наслаждающиеся в этом мире – вот это нужно оставить. Мы должны думать, что я предназначен для наслаждения Кришны, вот тогда мы начнем входить в сферу бхакти. Если мы думаем, что бхакти – это то, что предназначено для нашего наслаждения, вот тогда мы садим семя тех же апа-сампрадай, уничтожить которые приходил Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, чтобы устранить тьму, которую они создали. Мы должны быть очень осторожны в этом отношении.

 из лекции «Не просите гопи думать о Кришне»

----------


## Костя

Хотелось бы разместить тут часть послания Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати:

 "любая административная структура внутри религиозной организации на самом деле служит лишь одной цели: положить конец живому проявлению духовности.
Крупные и влиятельные религиозные организации – самое серьезное  препятствие на пути духовного развития человека, ибо никакие иные  ухищрения не помогут преградить этот путь. Подобные организации  выражают стремление толпы использовать духовное движение в своих  корыстных целях, и кроме того, они кладут конец абсолютному и  безусловному лидерству истинного духовного учителя. Люди в этом мире  понимают лишь запреты и ограничения, но понятия не имеют о подлинной,  свободной от запретов вечной жизни. Не знают они и о том, что не  существует на земле способа, который позволял бы всем обрести эту вечную  жизнь на мирском уровне.
Стало быть, глубоко ошибается тот, кто жаждет улучшить материальное  положение своей общины и приумножить блага, приходящие к любому  истинно духовному движению в случае его признания в миру. Именно те, кто  мечтает о мирском успехе своей общины, становятся причиной появления  ложных учителей религии, представителей вредоносного племени Путан,  главное занятие которых – подавлять в человеке все духовные устремления,  причем, подавлять их сразу, как только человек в чём-либо усомнится."

----------


## Dimas

Если мы просто будем говорить о сладости сознания Кришны и не будем говорить обо всех неприятных вещах, о которых нам не нравится слушать, например об отказе от чувственных наслаждений, о том, чтобы есть только пищу предложенную Кришне. Если мы будем об этом говорить, людям не нравится это слушать, и не так много людей придет. Мы просто должны говорить им, что все, что вам нужно – это просто повторять святое имя. Разве недостаточно просто говорить, что нужно повторять святое имя, и не нужно говорить людям что они должны отказываться от чувственных наслаждений? Просто повторяйте святое имя и все? Я цитировал Тхакура Бхактивиноду, вот эту песню, что вот это наши враги кама, кродха, лобха, моха. Это наши враги, будьте особенно внимательны к тому, чтобы отказаться от всего этого. Но мы просто должны повторять «Харе Кришна», зачем нам нужно от этого отказываться?

Просто повторять Харе Кришна. Это неверное понимание. Если мы его распространяем: да, просто повторяйте «Харе Кришна» и обретите милости, вам не обязательно думать о том, чтобы отказаться от чувственных наслаждений, не нужно об этом говорить, иначе не так много людей придет… Мы можем думать: здорово, столько людей приходит, они могут наслаждаться, им так все понравится. Тогда какому-то серьезному ачарье придется придти и очистить нас от всех этих ложных представлений.

Если мы введем эту идею: мы должны говорить только о позитивных вещах, и не говорить о том, что все эти люди негодяи, Прабхупада мог об этом говорить, мы не можем… Только Прабхупада мог говорить истину, правду, а мы не можем? Неужели только Прабхупада говорит истину? Столько ложных представлений мы создаем, столько всего, что неприятно для Чайтаньи Махапрабху, при этом мы прикрываемся его святым именем. Если мы не следуем пути ачарьев, которые одновременно проповедовали воспевание святого имени, говорили о славе, о сладости Кришны и указывали на то, что не следует делать, отличая реальность от иллюзии ради всеобщего блага. Если мы этого не будем делать, то люди будут оставаться в иллюзии.

Мы можем думать: ну они же поют, повторяют «Харе Кришна». И «Чайтанья Чаритамрита» говорит: люди могут миллионы жизней повторять «Харе Кришна», но они не совершают никакого реального прогресса, потому что не следуют процессу должным образом. Что означает: мы должны следовать процессу должным образом, мы должны быть внимательны, очень внимательны, чтобы понимать чего мы не должны делать, чего мы не должны есть, не должны говорить. И мы должны прекратить это. Иначе есть пример. Вы гребете на лодке, но забываете отвязать ее от берега. Так что если мы остаемся привязанными к нашим материальным привязанностям, мы можем продолжать. Мы можем многие жизни совершать бхакти, но не совершить никакого прогресса при этом. Все это необходимо понять.

Кришна предъявляет серьезное требование: предайся только мне. В этом смысл посвящения. Мы можем думать: что нужно делать, чтобы получить посвящение, повторять 16 кругов? Или 16 щелканий? 16108 кликов. Что еще нужно делать? Четыре регулирующих принципа, сдать текст и вы получаете посвящение, «Хари бол». Но Чатанья Махапрабху говорит: истинное посвящение означает предание Кришне. Так что не следует думать, что это какая-то формула. Делай так, делай этак, получишь милость и все. Кришна-према не придет, пока мы не станем очень серьезными в наших усилиях призывать эту милость.

Это не какая-то дешевка. В этом беда пракрита-сахаджиев. Они воспринимают это очень легковесно: вы можете наслаждать свои чувства и просто повторяйте святое имя, харернама эва кевалам. Эва кевалам, ведь так? Эва кевалам означает при этом также никаких чувственных наслаждений. Эва кевалам – вы просто повторяете святое имя и ничего больше не делаете. То есть эва кевалам означает также – никаких чувственных наслаждений. Пракрита сахаджии говорят: эва кевалам, вам не нужно следовать никаким правилам. Вот какое толкование дают они этому. Но истинный смысл этого слова в том, что да, вы не должны следовать никаким правилам, потому что вы вообще ничего не делаете, кроме воспевания. Если вы воспеваете только и ничего больше не делаете, не занимаетесь никаким наслаждением чувств. В этом смысл. Это следует учесть.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Не просите гопи думать о Кришне»

----------


## Dimas

На сайте bvks.ru добавлены семь лекций:

*Сострадательное бессердечие, БГ 2.11 






Великие души и глупые негодяи, БГ 9.13 






Мастер йоги	 






Подлинная духовная жизнь 






Не обязательно знать санскрит 






Как отвечать на критику нашего гуру 






Преимущества и недостатки индуистской культуры 








*

Прослушать и скачать .mp3 файлы можно на странице:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Bhishma das

Фестиваль Вьяса-Пуджа Гуру Махараджа состоится в Шри Джаганнатха Пури Дхаме (Пури, Одиша, Индия) с 24 по 26 января 2014 года.

Участникам Фестиваля необходима регистрация (предварительная или на месте).

----------


## Dimas

На сайте bvks.ru добавлены шесть лекций:

*- За пределами научных и религиозных догм 








- Суровое наказание, БГ 3.23 









- Культурная обусловленность преданных 






 

- Философия на Ратха-ятре, Дублин, Ирландия 






 

- Значение Вьяса-пуджи в связи со Шрилой Прабхупадой 






 

- Врушахи, Врушабхах, Вишнух и Врушапарва, Вишну-сахасранама 257-260 






*

Прослушать и скачать .mp3 файлы можно на странице:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

На сайте bvks.ru добавлены восемь лекций:

*- Почему среди многих мнений мы выбрали именно сознание Кришны? 








- Любящий Гауранга громит майяваду, ЧЧ 1.7.120 








- Вопросы о варнашраме (от русских и украинских преданных) 








- Культура денег, ШБ 12.2.2 








- Стремление к непостижимому 








- Субхуджах, Дурдхарах, Вишну-сахасранама 266-267 








- Что такое сознание Кришны?, лекция в Ноттингемском университете 








- Секрет – это не секрет, БГ 18.54* 









Прослушать и скачать .mp3 файлы можно на странице:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/

----------


## Dimas

На сайте bvks.ru добавлены шесть лекций:

*- Говорить резко в отношении негодяев, БГ 7.15 








- Мученики, джихади и смерть за Кришну, БГ 1.9 








- Радостная Ратха-ятра и философия этого праздника 








- Правила и ограничения даруют необычайное могущество, ШБ 8.16.1-4 








- Те, кто упускают главное – терпят поражение, ШБ 5.5.5 








- Позиция – "мы признаем все пути", и позиция – "наш путь единственно истинный", БГ 4.11 







*

Прослушать и скачать .mp3 файлы можно на странице:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2013/



И фотогалерея "Веллор, Тамил Наду, Индия, декабрь 2013":
http://bvks.ru/gallery/vellore_2013/

----------


## Dimas

На сайте bvks.ru добавлены:

Аудио ответ (ASK BVKS) на вопрос:
- Что вы думаете по поводу изменений в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады? 








Прослушать и скачать .mp3 файл ответа можно на странице:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/ask_bvks/


Добавлены 7 лекций:
- Почему преданные должны следовать ведической культуре? – Часть 1 








- Самая животрепещущая новость 








- Вагми, Вишну-сахасранама 268 








- Махендрах, Васудах, Васух, Вишну-сахасранама 269-271 








- Как ориентироваться в культурном разнообразии ИСККОН, БГ 11.34 








- Напряженные отношения между гуру и учеником, ШБ 3.13.10 








- Пожалуйста, слушайте Шрилу Прабхупаду 









Прослушать и скачать .mp3 файлы можно на странице:
http://bvks.ru/lectures/2014/

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

С 15 июля по 20 июля фестиваль с участием Бхакти Викаши Свами в д. Добромыш(Татарстан)

Подробности
http://www.bvks.ru/reader/announcements/festival2014/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Негативный метод необходим для проповеди*

Учение Чатаньи Махапрабху очень сладостное. Кришна-бхакти очень сладостное, приятное, но проповедовать его в этом мире... Для этого существует как позитивный, так и негативный метод, как сказал Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур. Он сказал, особенно в эту эпоху негативный способ лучше. Он сказал: в Сатья-югу Хираньякашипу лучше служил цели Господа, чем Прахлад, в Трета-югу Равана лучше служил миссии Господа, чем Хануман. Через негатив, через отрицание. Через негативный метод.

Вы можете задаться вопросом: как это так? Он это подробно не объяснил, но понять это можно так. Любое число людей, которые окружают кого-то прославляют его… Это еще не говорит о том, что он Верховный Господь. Но, убивая Хираньякашипу Нрисимхадев прославился как Прахладахлададаине. Он был счастьем Прахлады. Прахлада значит счастливый. И тот, кто приносит счастье Прахладе, его называют Прахладахлададаине. Аналогично с Господом Рамой. Он был благочестивым царем. Было много благочестивых царей в истории мира. Если бы он не убил Равану, кто бы узнал, что он верховная личность Бога. Так что это негативный метод.

Негативный метод, согласно Сиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуру необходим для проповеди. Негативный означает указывать на ошибки. Это необходимо. Если мы просто будем говорить людям, что Кришна сладостен, люди скажут: «Да, моя жена тоже сладостна, зачем мне нужен ваш Кришна? Ваш Кришна где-то там наверху на небесах, но моя жена прямо здесь. Я прямо сейчас могу наслаждаться этой сладостью. А там – это что-то просто воображаемое. А здесь – реальность, я могу наслаждаться этой реальностью здесь и сейчас».

Так что вот эти ошибочные идеи нужно устранять из мира. И в обеих пранама-мантрах, как нашему Шриле Прабхупаде, так и Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуру мы читаем о том, что они проповедуют послание Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и устраняют, борются с ошибочными идеями. Так говорится о Бхактисидханте Сарасвати Тхакуре. Он само воплощение учения Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Он возвышает падших, давая им это учение. И он разрушает тьму или устраняет тьму. Он устраняет тьму, вызванную неверными толкованиями учения Рупы Госвами.

Аналогично в отношении Шрилы Прабхупады говорится то же самое. Он проповедует послание Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху как и его гуру. Но он делает это как слуга своего гуру. И в частности, он спасает западные страны от засилья имперсоналистов и последователей философии пустоты. Он борется с ошибочными представлениями.

Кришна очень сладостен, но как Валлабхачарья также говорит: даманам мадхурам – он подавляет, он подчиняет других. Кого он подчиняет? Кришна знаменит как Радханатх. Гопиджанаваллабха. Но он также знаменит как Мурари, Чанурари, Мадхусудана. Было множество демонов, благодаря убийству которых Кришна прославился…

Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Не просите гопи думать о Кришне»

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/n...lya_propovedi/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Очень трудно. Очень демоническая культура. Очень глупая цивилизация*

Феминизм распространяется в основном разведенными женщинами, которые ссорились со своими мужьями, развелись с ними. Они завидуют. Им не нравится, когда они видят, что муж и жена живут вместе в счастье. Они очень завидуют этому и они видят, что даже в нашем Движении… Они приходят в наше Движение и говорят женам: зачем ты служить своем мужу, почему ты так покорна, послушна ему? И это жену беспокоит, и она перестает быть послушной мужу и это разрушает всю семью. Феминистки думают: мы сделали хорошее дело! Так и происходит.

Преданные рассказывали мне. Они жили хорошо дома, мирно и счастливо. Однажды жена приходит и вдруг заявляет: «Почему я должна тебе служить?» «Что с тобой случилось?». А что случилось? Она встретила эту нацистку-феминистку, как иногда говорят, которая сказала ей: зачем ты так поступаешь? «Я поступаю так, потому что так говорят шастры и мы – счастливы». «Но мы не хотим, чтобы ты была счастлива, мы завидуем тебе!» Их беспокоит, когда другие счастливы.

Это Движение основано на «Бхагавата-пуране». Как Нароттам дас Тхакур говорит: «Праманам-амалам». Это безупречное свидетельство. Мы должны жить по принципам «Бхагаватам», а не по принципам демонов. Это демоническое общество очень коварно. Оно направленно на такое тонкое разрушение. Все со стороны может казаться очень хорошим, благовидным, у всех должны быть равные права. Женщины могут делать все, что хотят, но что в результате? В результате общество испытывает сильные беспокойства.

Они жалуются на эти случаи изнасилования. А чего вы можете ожидать? Когда женщины ходят в своих облегающих футболках и джинсах, они все равно что рекламируют: идите, изнасилуйте меня. Они выходят по ночам: в час, в двенадцать ночи. Чего можно ожидать? И все товары: стиральный порошок, покрышки, машины, все рекламируется с помощью показа полуобнаженных женщин. Недавно на больших плакатах я видел совершенно обнаженных женщин. Это реклама. Что тут поделаешь? Вы должны стать Гандхари, чтобы это все пережить. Очень трудно. Очень демоническая культура. Очень глупая цивилизация.

Женщин выставляют как сексуальные объекты, а не как матерей. Они не хотят быть матерями. Даже в нашем Обществе, некоторые из них возражают, если называть их матерью. Они хотят, чтобы их называли «прабху». Они не хотят быть матерям, затем они жалуются: почему их насилуют. Потому что они содействуют этому. Если бы не было ведической системы уважения, разделения полов, разделения обязанностей, тогда отношения между мужчиной и женщиной просто бы свелись к сексу, то есть к животной жизни.

Эти предписания в «Бхагаватам» предназначены для возвышения человеческого общества. Мы должны ясно это понимать. Это не просто какие-то древние правила. Не думайте, что мы говорим о какой-то древней истории, которая не актуальна сейчас. Это очень актуально в современном обществе. И вчера это было. И сегодня актуально и завтра будет актуально. Эти принципы вечны. Да, есть социальные принципы, которые не находятся на высочайшем уровне, но мы тоже не на высочайшем уровне. «Бхагаватам» дает нам метод жизни в этом мире, чтобы мы могли выбраться из этого мира и отправиться к Кришне. Но если мы не следуем ведическим принципам, нам придется следовать принципам демонов. И тогда мы станем демонами.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Женщина должна следовать за своим мужем»

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/o..._civilizaciya/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Идея, что нужно что-то изменить – это признак очень неудовлетворенного возбужденного ума*

Идея о том, что нужно сохранять знание, уже не имеет места в обществе. Они берут что-то, добавляют свои спекуляции туда и придумывают что-то новое. Тогда как в очень традиционных обществах знания, они неизменно передавались из поколения в поколение. Учение, стиль жизни, практики – все это не менялось, зачем это нужно менять? Солнце восходит на Востоке каждый день. Времена года сохраняются теми же. Пища, которую мы едим – та же самая. Эта идея в современный век, мы должны менять, улучшать. Улучшенное, усовершенствованное, как Майкрософт, постоянно разрабатывает разные версии Windows. Почему бы им не придерживаться одной версии? Потому что они хотят денег. Программные компании тоже должны зарабатывать деньги. Но с точки зрения пользователей, было бы лучше, если бы Windows не было с самого начала. Если бы Стив Джобс все делал, то, наверное, это было бы лучше.

Так или иначе, вся эта идея, что мы должны менять, найти что-то лучшее. Это психология очень возбужденного ума, который просто не удовлетворен, не может оставаться удовлетворенным, удовлетворяться одним и тем же делом. Например, в нашем Движении сознания Кришны мы делаем одно и то же, мы встаем рано утром. Мы пытаемся делать то же самое. «О, мне уже надоело все это! Почему бы вместо мангала-арати нам не заняться бегом трусцой?» Мангала-арати – скучно, каждый раз. Может быть, мы уже долго поклонялись Чайтанье Махапрабху, многие же поклоняются Сай-бабе, может нам тоже попробовать. Но нет, все то же самое.

Если мы получили что-то хорошее, верное, истинное, то зачем менять? Если у вас есть хороший рецепт чапати, вы знаете, как готовить хорошо чапати, делайте эти чапати каждый день, зачем нужно менять что-то? На Западе то же, каждый день нужно есть что-то другое. Вчера у нас было пицца, поэтому сегодня мы должны сделать макароны. Вчера были макароны, два дня назад была пицца с сыром, помидорами, давайте какие-нибудь другие специи туда положим. Но в любом случае, что-то должно быть другое. В Индии люди едят ту же пищу. По каким-то особым дням, но даже особые блюда, они те же самые. Например, в Пангале, у них тот же самый древний особый рецепт. Не думайте, что они что-то новое изобретают.

Эта идея, что нужно изменить, что-то другое сделать – это признак очень неудовлетворенного возбужденного ума. Итак, чтобы быть сампрадаик… Это слово переводится как «сектанский». На самом деле это уважительное положение, свидетельствующее о том, что вы не выскочка, не выдумщик какой-то. Например, этот йоги Махеш, он всегда заявлял, что он ученик своего гуру. Не помню, как его звали. Потому что все в Индии раньше понимали, что если вы хотите занять положение учителя, вы должны иметь учителя, это ваша квалификация для того, чтобы быть учителем. То, что у вас есть учитель, а не то, что я работал где-то в офисе и однажды я осознал, что я Калки-Бхагаван! Это неприемлемо в ведической культуре. Мы должны получать знание в парампаре. И ваша квалификация в том, что вы не меняете. Как Прабхупада в самом начале «Бхагавад-гиты» во введении пишет: «Если я и сделал что-то хорошее, представляя «Бхагавад-гиту», это то, что я не менял ее».

Или некоторые говорят: «Бхагавад-гита» - для современного века. Почему? Что за ерунда! Почему для современного? Для каждой эпохи – новые толкования «Бхагавад-гиты»! Сразу нужно стукнуть этого человека по голове! Это – парампара, нас этому научил Прабхупада. Все время нужно показывать что-то новое. Нет! Прабхупада всегда говорил: «Если я и сделал что-то хорошее в проповеди «Бхагавад-гиты», так это то, что я просто представил ее так, как я ее получил». Это - квалификация. Это заслуживает похвалы и названия «сампрадайик».

Бхакти Викаша Свами, лекция «Сознание Кришны не является сектантским», 2013 год.

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/i...ujdennogo_uma/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Лучше, когда детей больше*

Если женщины не находятся под защитой, они просто становятся жертвами развращенных мужчин, будет плохое потомство, все общество будет испорчено, развращено. Поэтому женщины – они первые гуру для детей, они учат и воспитывают их. Учат их основным принципам человеческого поведения. Женщины – они пользовались большим уважением в обществе. С одной стороны они находятся под контролем, который необходим для защиты, но с другой стороны, они пользуются большим уважением.

В современном обществе нет такого. Женщины не могут ожидать такого же уважения, если они сами не поступают должным образом - порядочно и делают себя доступными каждому. Женщины превращаются в какие-то коммерческие объекты. Они идут на биржу, получают работу. Столько–то им платят. Они меняют компании. Как коммерческий объект какой-то. Они конкурируют со всеми остальными. Они не идут на жертву. Они не идут на самопожертвование.

Я пытаюсь просто представить некоторые аргументы современной пропаганде о том, что у женщин сейчас лучше положение. В каком смысле лучше? То есть, они выходят замуж поздно. Дети у них появляются в 30 лет, что слишком поздно. Даже с точки зрения медицины, у женщин, которые рожают поздно больше проблем с зачатием, с рождением, у них больше риска, гинекологических проблем, включая рак гинекологии, рак груди. Потому что грудь предназначена для того, чтобы давать молоко. Если она не дает – это неестественно и будет реакция.

Шрила Прабхупада выступал за ранние браки, за то, чтобы было много детей. Но в современном обществе: «кам доха маре до». Я, моя жена, мой ребенок и моя собака (смех в зале). «Кам доха мааре до», что-то вроде этого. Но идея о том, чтобы иметь много детей… Женщины скажут: «Но, это слишком большое бремя». Но эта идея, что я вот просто должен удобно жить, зачем мне дети, чтобы меня обременять, я просто могу сидеть, смотреть телевизор, ну работать. Но опять же – это жизнь жертвы, когда у женщины много детей. И мы видим. По крайней мере, я это наблюдаю, когда у них много детей, это более естественно, когда у них несколько детей. И тогда они не сосредотачиваются на себе. Потому что им приходится делиться друг с другом.

Не думайте, что внимание родителей сосредоточено только на себе или на одном ребенке, двух. Как правило, если у родителей только один ребенок, это конечно не всегда так, но часто они очень заносчивы, очень горды, они думают, что все предназначено только для них, ну то есть для детей, ребенок думает так. Потому что так к нему относятся родители. Родители служат только им. Любовь родителей только на них направлена. Им не нужно ничем делиться ни с кем. Поэтому «кам доха маре экх»: нас двое у нас – один ребенок, это конечно не очень хорошо. Лучше, когда детей больше.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами. Фрагмент семинара «Женщина: господин или мать?»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/l..._detei_bolshe/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Шрила Прабхупада выступал .... за то, чтобы было много детей.



Это применительно к вайшнавским семьям или к обычным, мирским? Возможно, кто-то может дать точные цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады?

Просто в своей книге Махарадж ранее писал : "Шрила Прабхупада предпочитал, чтобы его ученики-грихастхи не имели слишком много детей. Он хотел, чтобы они преодолели половое влечение. Но если даже вы не можете преодолеть полового влечения, вам все равно не стоит пользоваться противозачаточными средства и делать аборты. Лучше иметь много детей. Лучше иметь много детей и обучать их в сознании Кришны."  http://nama-hatta.narod.ru/DATA/griha.html

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Вот, матаджи Кастурика, нашел несколько цитат в фолио. Возможно не все отвечают на ваш вопрос, но что уж есть. 


Безусловно, у женщины должно быть несколько детей, чтобы она не беспокоила мужа. К сожалению, когда привязанность мужчины к женщине основана только на вожделении, их семейная жизнь становится постыдной и греховной. 
ШБ 4.27.1 комментарий


Иными словами, если человеку повезло и у него есть хорошая, добродетельная жена, то, посоветовавшись с ней, он сможет понять, что смысл человеческой жизни состоит в том, чтобы развить в себе сознание Кришны, а не в том, чтобы зачать как можно больше детей. Детей называют паринама, что значит "побочные продукты", и человек, посоветовавшись со своим разумом, становится способным понять, что побочным продуктом его жизнедеятельности должно стать углубление его сознания Кришны.
ШБ 4.27.6 комментарий


Если человек способен зачинать детей, которые станут преданными и будут понимать, как вырваться из круговорота рождения и смерти (мритйу-самсара-вартмани), для него не требуется регулирование рождаемости. Наоборот, такого человека надо поощрять, чтобы он зачинал больше детей. От искусственных методов регулирования рождаемости нет никакой пользы. Если общество состоит из людей, которые подобны кошкам и собакам, оно никогда не будет счастливым, независимо от того, зачинают они детей или нет. 
ШБ 10.3.33


Движение сознания Кришны поощряет брак, заключаемый не для удовлетворения половых потребностей, а для зачатия сознающих Кришну детей. Когда наши дети подрастают, мы отправляем их в гурукулу, школу в Далласе (штат Техас), где их воспитывают так, чтобы они стали преданными, обладающими совершенным сознанием Кришны. Нам нужно много обладающих сознанием Кришны детей, и тем, кто может дать жизнь такому. ребенку, разрешено пользоваться гениталиями.
НН, 1, комментарий


Грихастха значит, тот кто живет в грихе, в доме. Его называют грихастха. Итак, нас также можно назвать грихастхой. Мы живём в доме. Нет. Шастра говорит, на грихам грихам итй ахух: "Просто дом это не гриха". Должна быть домохозяйка. Это значит жена. грихини грихам учйате. На хинди используется это слово, гарбхализначит, что если нет жены, нет грихи. 
И другой, Чанакья Пандит говорит:
путра-хинам грихам шунйам
"У тебя есть жена, но если у тебя нет детей, эта гриха пуста». Итак, грихастха означает жить с женой и детьми, и культивировать семейную жизнь. Это называется грихастха. И не важно, живёте ли вы с вашей женой и детьми или вы живёте с брахмачари и саньяси.
ШБ 24.07.1973


Каждая девушка также мечтает иметь много детей, особенно сыновей (путра), умных и наделенных долгой жизнью. Ныне из-за деградации современного общества людей призывают иметь не больше одного-двух детей, а остальных убивать с помощью противозачаточных средств. Однако естественное желание каждой девушки - иметь не меньше шести детей.
ЧЧ, Ади, 14.55, комментарий

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот еще 2 замечательные:

 "Растить детей - великая ответственность. Будущие родители должны быть убеждены, что смогут освободить своего ребенка от необходимости рождаться, умирать, болеть и стареть.
Если такое убеждение имеется, то нет никаких возражений против того, чтобы иметь сотни детей. И растить их, как чистых преданных Кришны." (из письма Шрилы Прабхупады ученице)

"Наша философия состоит в том, что, если мы не привязаны к этой ложной семье, то мы войдем в истинную семью.
 Если вы создаете детей, то вы должны обучить их войти в вечную семью Кришны. Таково духовное сознание. Не производите детей, как кошки собаки.
 Если вы можете создавать детей в сознании Кришны, то вы можете создавать их сотнями, но если вы не можете это сделать, то нет.  Такова философия Кришны. Она не состоит в том, чтобы просто отвергать. Она является позитивной ...( фрагмент лекции Entering Krishna's Famili, Даллас.)


Благодарю вас за труд, Даял Нитай прабху!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Вот еще 2 замечательные:
> 
>  "Растить детей - великая ответственность. Будущие родители должны быть убеждены, что смогут освободить своего ребенка от необходимости рождаться, умирать, болеть и стареть"


Таких цитат не мало в книгах Прабхупады. Когда речь идет о семье, Шрила Прабхупада часто высказывает эту мысль.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*В культурном обществе единственная независимая женщина – это проститутка*

Многое из того, что Прабхупада говорил, не принимается современным обществом. Если вы в современном обществе такое говорите, вас не оценят. Например, женщины, как правило должны играть подчиненную роль по отношению к мужчинам. Почему? Мужчины просто эксплуатируют женщин, это эксплуататорская культура, скажут они. Но как Прабхупада объяснил: женщина рожает ребенка, поэтому она должна зависеть от мужчины, потому что ей нужно заботиться о ребенке. По законам природы она вынуждена быть зависимой. Если она заявляет о своей независимости, тогда она оказывается в трудном положении. Поэтому система такова, что должна быть жена, должен быть муж.

Муж должен брать на себя ответственность, жена должна служить мужу и заботиться о детях. Это не только ведическая система. Это естественная система для воспитания детей в жизни в обществе. Но сейчас говорят, что у женщин должна быть карьера, образование. Они не должны выходить замуж, пока не станут кандидатами наук там или профессорами. И они должны иметь свободное общение с противоположным полом. То есть это обеспечивает занятость клиник, где делают аборты. И это просто поощряет развитие греховного общества.

Если мы говорим, что у женщин должна быть карьера, это означает, что они не хотят детей, они думают, что дети – это просто источник беспокойств. Раньше они думали: как хорошо иметь детей. Сейчас они думают: о, какая головная боль, нужно сделать аборт.

В действительности всегда считалось, что любовь матери – это такое чудо, это так здорово. Но матери не хотят этой любви, они хотят любить парня вместо ребенка своего. Какого-нибудь своего мальчика. Они хотят наслаждаться больше. Как вы будете наслаждаться, если вы будете просто домохозяйкой. И они будут смеяться и насмехаться над домохозяйками: ну ты же бесполезная, ничего не можешь в мире сделать. Но что самое важное женщина может сделать? Это воспитывать детей. Но поскольку они думают, что дети – это просто источник беспокойств, они считают, что это не важно. Можно их послать в детский сад, в ясли, в детский сад, потом в школу. Это совершенно ошибочные идеи.

Прабхупада сказал: женщины должны рожать,  как только готовы для этого, в самом молодом возрасте. Сейчас во многих странах по закону это считается изнасилованием, если девушка в 15 рожает, это считается изнасилованием. Но у нее тело уже готово к этому. Но вместо этого они ждут до 25, до 30. И они хотят только одного или двух детей. Тогда как для них совершенно естественно иметь больше детей. То есть это странное общество: вы не должны жениться пока вам 25 не стукнет и совершенно ошибочно выходить замуж в молодом возрасте. Особенно в западном мире очень часто у девушек в 14-15 лет уже дети появляются. Хотя они не замужем. Поэтому лучше, если они будут замужем. Разве нет? И правительство при этом платит им. То есть правительство таким образом пропагандирует проституцию, содействует этому.

То есть независимые женщины, Прабхупада называл их проститутками. Она независимая означает, что ей позволительно ходить туда-сюда, куда ей захочется. Но в культурном обществе единственная независимая женщина – это проститутка. Если она ходит туда-сюда, делает все, что хочет, то этим и закончится. У нее будет много парней.

Но они протестуют. Мы не хотим жить, там в доме. Мы должны выходить, получать степень, показать, что мы такие же, как мужчины, ни в чем не уступаем им. Что это за чушь? Мужчина не может быть таким же как женщина в плане рождения детей, это невозможно. Или он не может также заботиться о детях. Это невозможно. Но демоны, они это не признают, поэтому столько страданий в человеческом обществе. Они не знают даже как жить как муж и жена в современную эпоху. Даже после свадьбы у тебя должна быть работа, карьера.

Я знаю несколько случаев мужчин, которых после свадьбы их компании отправляют в другое место, а жена говорит: нет, я останусь здесь, у меня есть своя работа, а ты, пожалуйста, отправляйся куда угодно. Если мне придется выбирать между мужем и работой, я оставлю работу, мужа я найду себе, столько мужчин вокруг, а работу не так-то легко найти.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Независимость женщин приводит к появлению демонов»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/v...edinstvennaya/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Если вы голосуете за кого-то из них, это означает, что вы их поддерживаете*

В современном человеческом обществе, у людей даже слабого представления или интереса к духовному продвижению нет. То, что они называют духовным – это просто очередной обман. Есть много так называемых обманщиков-гуру. Но они становятся гуру, давая людям методы камы, кродхи и лобхи с некой крупицей духовности. Но в действительно они просто распаляют их каму кродху и лобху.

Движение сознания Кришны должно дать людям очень важное знание. Прежде всего наши собственные преданные должны быть убеждены. Если мы не читаем книги Шрилы Прабхупады, если мы читаем газету «IndiaToday» или «Time» или «Newsweek», то что происходит? Преданные начинают думать: «Ну на самом деле современное общество может много чего дать, Прабхупада написал столько всего, но в конце концов он был немножко отсталым от жизни, он не понимал по-настоящему западных людей. Мы должны жить в западном мире, быть частью современного мира и повторять Харе Кришна при этом»

Но так не работает. Вы не можете быть демоном и в то же время преданным, одновременно. Вы должны выбирать. Мы хотим быть в группе Вишну или в группе Хираньякши? В настоящее время группа Хираньякши одерживает победу во всех направлениях. По крайней мере, так кажется. Поэтому достаточно трудно участвовать на стороне Вишну. Нас будут преследовать представители армии Хираньякши, но преданные должны уметь различать и понимать, что сторона Хираньякши в конечном итоге обречена.

Единственный истинный путь, единственная настоящая дхарма для дживы – это перейти на сторону Вишну. Это трудно. Легче жить в современном мире и просто не говорить о многом том, о чем говорил Прабхупада. Просто соглашаться с тем, что говорит современное общество: да это очень, хорошо, демократия – очень хорошо, у нас есть выбор голосовать либо за убийцу коров от «А», либо за убийцу коров «Б», это очень хорошо.

Кончено в Индии предыдущий премьер-министр, возглавляющий религиозную группу, был мясоедом, нынешний премьер-министр глава секулярного правительства – он вегетарианец. Да, Манмохан Сингх, кто-то знает? Не знаете. Я слышал, что он вегетарианец. Но в то же время они позволяют все эти бойни и так далее. Мы должны смотреть глазами шастр.

Преданные спрашивали меня: за кого мы должны голосовать на американских выборах. Зачем голосовать? Если вы голосуете за кого-то из них, это означает, что вы их поддерживаете. Голосуют преданные или не голосуют – большой разницы все равно нет. Не думайте, что мы представляем собой такое большое число избирателей. Но сожалению, к великому сожалению мы должны выбирать между лидерами: тем или этим. Даже в Индии, они пусть может быть более благочестивы, но они слепы по отношению к цели жизни. Мы должны пойти и сказать им: «Дорогой господин, по милости Бога ты получил это великое положение, так используй же его в служении Господу». Мы должны сказать.

Конечно, Прабхупада говорил: мы будем проповедовать и, когда появится много преданных, кто-то изберет преданного на пост в правительстве. Но мы еще далеки от этого в настоящий момент. Но, по крайней мере, мы должны понимать это: что такое сознание Кришны и что представляет собой демоническая жизнь.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Независимость женщин приводит к появлению демонов»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/e...ogo_to_iz_nih/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Вы разумнее Энштейна*

В духовной жизни, что происходит? Происходит то, что духовная жизнь представляется не так как нужно. И у большинства людей вообще неверное представление о том, что это такое. Вы можете сказать: «Ну как это возможно, как все могут быть одураченными?» Ну, это возможно, я могу привести пример. Были времена, когда люди думали, что если вы поплывете достаточно далеко к западу от Ирландии, то вы упадете с края Земли. Люди в это верили, им казалось: земля плоская и конца и края не видно, но где-то же должен быть конец, край. Если вы плывете, плывете, плывете, то потом вы, в конце концов, падаете, и люди верили в это. Все в это верили, все думали, что это правда. Что говорить об этом.

Очень часто мы слышим о конце света в декабре 2012 года. Когда же в следующий раз будет конец света? В прошлом году в мае по всему интернету, какой-то пастор в Америке сказал, что Иисус придет и он назначил день. И день пришел. Как обычно люди встают утром, зевают – те, кто ничего об этом не слышали. Ну, пришло следующее утро и ничего не произошло. Я слышал об этом всю свою жизнь. Иисус приходит каждый год. Люди верят в это. Они говорят: ну мы произвели подсчеты, согласно Библии и так далее. И они накручивают людей, люди продают все свою собственность, потому что они думают, что нужно спасаться. И проходит это время, проходит этот день и им негде жить.

Итак, человеческая глупость может быть безграничной. Как великий мудрец Энштейн сказал: «И вселенная и человеческая глупость не имеют конца». Но в отношении первого я не уверен. Он, несомненно, был разумным человеком, но недостаточно разумным, чтобы задавать правильные вопросы, такие как: как освободиться от рождения и смерти. Ну, в своей сфере он был разумный. Хотя был подвержен той же глупости, которую он заметил. Потому что он задавал не тот вопрос. Он спрашивал о природе вселенной, о физической природе вселенной. Но сам факт, что эта вселенная наполнена страданиями, рождением, смертью и как избавиться от этого, он об этом не спрашивал.

Итак, мои дорогие друзья, присутствующие здесь, вы все разумнее Энштейна. Если они проведут IQ-тест, возможно, вы получите четверть или даже меньше, чем у Энштейна. Хотя конечно, сейчас он уже мертв и с ним уже не посостязаться. Но вы интересуетесь той темой, которая гораздо более важна, чем пытаться разобраться: Е=МС2 или еще что-нибудь. Потому что у вас есть разум вопрошать о том, что наиболее насущно.

Если, например, банда грабителей нападает на вашу деревню, вы должны быть готовы. Это серьезная, чрезвычайная ситуация. Но если вы думаете: ну, какая красивая радуга, я хочу посмотреть на радугу, вы – идиот! Чрезвычайная ситуация! Вы должны немедленно что-то предпринять, чтобы решить эту проблему. Аналогично, если мы думаем: о, этот мир хороший, нам столько здесь можно сделать, давайте попробуем подумать откуда берется радуга, у конца каждой радуги – золотой кувшин, но этого никак не найти, почему? Потому что это рефракция света. Этому учат в школе. Но что это такое в точности, я не могу сказать, потому что я не очень хорошо учился. Но так говорят, что свет преломляется и так далее. Все это замечательно, конечно, но на самом деле, даже если вы найдете по кувшину золота у каждой ноги радуги, вы все равно умрете. И что случится после этого – вот это очень разумный вопрос. И сам факт, что вы сидите здесь и слушаете об этом свидетельствует о том, что вы разумнее Энштейна в самом важном смысле этого слова.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Противоядие от "духовной" чепухи»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/e...ogo_to_iz_nih/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Хотелось бы разместить тут часть послания Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати:
> 
>  "любая административная структура внутри религиозной организации на самом деле служит лишь одной цели: положить конец живому проявлению духовности.
> Крупные и влиятельные религиозные организации – самое серьезное  препятствие на пути духовного развития человека, ибо никакие иные  ухищрения не помогут преградить этот путь. Подобные организации  выражают стремление толпы использовать духовное движение в своих  корыстных целях, и кроме того, они кладут конец абсолютному и  безусловному лидерству истинного духовного учителя. Люди в этом мире  понимают лишь запреты и ограничения, но понятия не имеют о подлинной,  свободной от запретов вечной жизни. Не знают они и о том, что не  существует на земле способа, который позволял бы всем обрести эту вечную  жизнь на мирском уровне.
> Стало быть, глубоко ошибается тот, кто жаждет улучшить материальное  положение своей общины и приумножить блага, приходящие к любому  истинно духовному движению в случае его признания в миру. Именно те, кто  мечтает о мирском успехе своей общины, становятся причиной появления  ложных учителей религии, представителей вредоносного племени Путан,  главное занятие которых – подавлять в человеке все духовные устремления,  причем, подавлять их сразу, как только человек в чём-либо усомнится."


Сильно сказано!
Хотелось бы поближе познакомиться с первоисточником.
Спасибо!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

И тем не менее, именно Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати основал первую вайшнавскую организацию - Гаудия Матх. Значит, в организации есть не только минус, но и плюс. Плюс в том, что проповедь и образование должны быть организованы. Храмы нужны именно для этого. Когда проповедь и образование уходят на второй план, вот тогда организация становится препятствием.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Я знаю, что вам с трудом достаются эти деньги. Я ценю это.*

Все совершают какую-то аскезу. Но покаяние означает нечто сознательное. Сознательное согласие на какие-то трудности, при этом обусловленные определенными правилами. Или это обет ради какой-то цели – религиозной или нерелигиозной. То, что не соответствует писаниям и то, что мучает тело, Кришна называет демоничным, демоничной аскезой.

Особенно в Кали-югу люди живут очень трудной жизнью, у всех жизнь трудна. Это слово «аскеза» часто встречается в новостях в наше время, потому что богатые люди, которые уже настолько богаты, они крадут еще больше денег, и обычным людям приходится жить… Мне нужно быть осторожным в словах, потому что я могу исчезнуть. Хотя я не достаточно велик, чтобы исчезнуть, но если вы станете достаточно великим, за такие слова вы можете просто исчезнуть с лица Земли.

То есть людям приходится страдать, местным людям приходится выплачивать триллионы долга, которые другие украли так называемыми законными методами. И мы слышим,  как Обама говорит, что Греция должна идти на большую аскезу. То есть меньше будет выплат наркоманам, наркозависимым, незамужним женщинам. Ну незамужних женщин они наверное не будут лишать пособий, это будет политическое самоубийство, но как правило людям будут делать меньше выплат. Больше налогов, меньше выплат. 

Так что в Кали-югу в общем и целом жизнь очень трудна. Людям приходится поддерживать свои семьи… Прабхупада пишет: в Кали-югу просто содержать семью сложнее, чем поддерживать целую империю раньше. В Махабхарате описывается, что делал царь каждый день. У него было время для развлечений, для слушания каких-то историй из пуран, для практики, для каких-то физических упражнений. Было время для упражнений во владении орудием. Но в современном мире у людей нет столько возможностей. Они работают по 10, по 12 часов, если вообще найдут работу. Так что это большая головная боль: содержать семьи. 

Сейчас люди, чьи предки жили на этой земле, чтобы доставать ту же воду из колодца должны платить за ту же воду, которая на вашей земле. Вот какой плюс участия в европейском союзе. Они сделали жизнь такой трудной.

Я думаю, я должен сказать, сейчас на данный момент. Многие из вас предлагают дакшину, то есть денежное пожертвование мне. Я ценю. Вам приходится очень тяжело трудиться ради этого. Это жертва от всех вас. И я обещаю, что я все это займу в служении Кришне. Я не буду злоупотреблять этим. Я очень ценю. Я не буду рассыпаться в благодарностях, но я знаю, что вам с трудом достаются эти деньги. Я ценю это. 

Жизнь в Кали-югу – очень трудна, очень аскетична во многих отношениях, но все же… Вся атмосфера настолько плоха. При этом, вместо того, чтобы принимать прибежище у Кришны, люди принимают прибежище у ужасной деятельности: у одурманивающих средств, незаконных половых отношений, у каких-то фантазий, компьютерных игр…

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, «Божественная и демоническая аскеза»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/y..._ya_cenyu_eto/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Bhishma das

> Хотелось бы разместить тут часть послания Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати:
> 
>  "любая административная структура внутри религиозной организации на самом деле служит лишь одной цели: положить конец живому проявлению духовности.
> Крупные и влиятельные религиозные организации – самое серьезное  препятствие на пути духовного развития человека, ибо никакие иные  ухищрения не помогут преградить этот путь. Подобные организации  выражают стремление толпы использовать духовное движение в своих  корыстных целях, и кроме того, они кладут конец абсолютному и  безусловному лидерству истинного духовного учителя. Люди в этом мире  понимают лишь запреты и ограничения, но понятия не имеют о подлинной,  свободной от запретов вечной жизни. Не знают они и о том, что не  существует на земле способа, который позволял бы всем обрести эту вечную  жизнь на мирском уровне.
> Стало быть, глубоко ошибается тот, кто жаждет улучшить материальное  положение своей общины и приумножить блага, приходящие к любому  истинно духовному движению в случае его признания в миру. Именно те, кто  мечтает о мирском успехе своей общины, становятся причиной появления  ложных учителей религии, представителей вредоносного племени Путан,  главное занятие которых – подавлять в человеке все духовные устремления,  причем, подавлять их сразу, как только человек в чём-либо усомнится."


оригинал статьи (Organized Religion) находится здесь:

http://therealexplanation.org/articl..._religion.html

----------


## Bhishma das

Фестиваль Шраванам-Киртанам, 25-28 октября 2014 г., Дакор, Гуджарат, Индия.

http://bharata.info/photo/Dakor_SKC_2014/index.html

Фоторепортаж обновляется каждый день!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*
Не каждому выпадает привилегия мыть посуду Кришны*

Мне сказали, что в одном из наших храмов один преданный подошел к другому преданному, который мыл посуду и сказал: ты моешь эту посуду уже пять лет, почему бы тебе не сделать что-нибудь, давай, сделай какое-нибудь важное служение, например проповедь. И этот преданный ответил: а я слышал, с точки зрения Кришны, он доволен любым служением – пуджари, проповедник, или мойщик посуды - не важно.

В действительности он сам проповедовал тому, кто говорил ему «стань проповедником». Он проповедовал, чтобы у того появилось более хорошее понимание преданного служения. Но это меня поразило, когда я услышал об этом. Пока мы не пройдем трансформацию сознания, мы никогда не будем в сознании Кришны вообще. Мы можем претерпеть поверхностную трансформацию сознания, но пока наше сознание полностью не изменится… Хотя мы, казалось бы, и в сознании Кришны, возможно мы даже сами этого не осознаем… Это где-то в подсознании. Это фрейдистская или юнговская терминология? Это подсознательное желание, мы даже не осознаем этого, оно толкает нас в нашем сознании Кришны. То есть, мы приходим благодаря этому в Сознание Кришны, и у нас также эта идея проявляется: я должен что-то сделать, я должен себя проявить как-то, я не могу быть просто мойщиком посуды, я должен действительно что-то сделать. Это в подсознании у нас.

Конечно же, проповедь нужна. Мы не открываем все эти храмы и ашрамы только для того, чтобы трансцендентно есть и спать. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тракур обычно говорил: преданные очень заняты, они встают рано утром, готовят, принимают прасад, затем они моют посуду, потом немного отдыхают, потом снова готовят, потом снова принимают прасад, потом снова моют посуду, затем они ложатся спать. Три раза в день. Ну и конечно, между этим они совершают бхаджан немного. Их цель – трансцендентная еда и сон.

Наше Движение предназначено для проповеди. И те кто проповедует… Как правило мы больше их замечаем, потому что мы считаем, что мытье посуды, это просто какая-то обычная, обыденная деятельность, которую каждый может делать. Конечно, не каждому выпадает привилегия мыть посуду Кришны, это большая привилегия, не каждый сможет это делать год за годом, это великое достижение. Потому что, как правило, людям хочется занять большое, высокое положение, чтобы вас замечали, вас прославляли, касались ваших стоп. И вы действительно можете чувствовать, что вы что-то делаете: я проповедовал и множество людей, они под большим впечатлением от моей проповеди, они все начинают повторять «Харе Кришна», я сделал очень много проповеди.

Вот это отношение, если мы его переносим в преданное служение, мы можем очень много преданного служения совершить, но при этом абсолютно не продвинуться в духовной жизни. Это просто раздувание нашего ложного эго. Так что эту психологию необходимо превозмочь, в противном случае… Может мы действительно «сделаем» многих преданных. Что вы имеете ввиду под «сделаете преданных»? Вы не можете никого сделать преданным, все и так уже преданные. Мы можем просить их повторять «Харе Кришна». Мы можем открыть много храмов, обзавестись множеством учеников и так далее. Но есть важные понятия, элементарные понятия, если мы не усвоим их, у нас не будет вкуса к слушанию и повторению о Кришне.

Как это называется? Шрама эва хи кевалам. Мы, в сущности, и не заинтересованы в Кришне. Мы можем устраивать спектакль из того, что нам интересно слушать о Кришне, но нас интересует просто устраивать спектакль, вот что нас интересует. Но мы не можем видеть разницу, потому что майя очень тонка.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, «Проповедь, мойка посуды, эго»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/n...osudu_krishny/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Лучше быть червем, но в сознании слуги Кришны, чем занимать положение Брахмы*

Самое высшее поклонение, это то, которое совершали гопи. Что же делают гопи: Собирают цветы, вяжут гирлянды. Это совершенные высшие гопи, старшие гопи. Другие помогают им смиренно: делают массаж другим гопи, особенно Радхе, подметают кунджи. Вы можете сказать: ну я совершал столько аскез, я избавился от гун материальной природы, а теперь они что, хотят, чтоб я я стал просто дворником? Ну, хорошо. Можете возвращаться в материальный мир, сделаем вас Брахмой. Как насчет этого?

Но Бхактивинода Тхакур поет: лучше быть червем, но в сознании слуги Кришны – трудно представить, как червяк может служить Кришне, но должно быть есть какой-то способ – это положение лучше, чем положение Брахмы, великого строителя, великого действующего во вселенной. Это Господь Брахма… Почему он господь Брахма? Потому что у него нет совершенного духа служения Кришне. Вот почему он в материальном мире.

Мы все слышали это раньше. Мы все это раньше слышали: «даса даса анудаса…». «Я стану самым великим даса анудаса!» Майя нас ловит в разные ловушки. Даже если мы проповедники, мы думаем… Проповедники – кто это такие? Они как свами. Они приходят на программу, садятся на большой трон. Все бегают вокруг, суетятся вокруг них. Вот кем я хочу стать! Но проповедь означает совместные усилия. Каждый должен делать свою роль.

Кто-то говорит: «Я не буду мыть посуду, я уже 10 лет в Движении, я прошел курс бхакти-шастры, я не собираюсь мыть посуду». А кто будет мыть посуду? Самый удачливый. Как мы видели, этот человек, который предложил лампу для шалаша, которую мы использовали вчера для проповеди. Он был самым счастливым человеком на программе. Он не выходил и не говорил: я предоставил эту землю! Он всем служил. Он всем раздавал прасад. Он был в блаженстве. То есть у него есть настроение служения вайшнавам.

Если бы Прабхупада сказал: «Я бы не стал мыть посуду!», не было бы Движения Харе Кришна, потому что он как раз сам ходил за покупками, готовил, резал овощи, и потом мыл посуду. Только через некоторое время эти наркоманы-хиппи, которые приходили к нему, некоторые из них подумали: может быть нам помочь этому старику мыть посуду, после того, как он все нам приготовил, нам раздавал. Они сначала даже не задумывались об этом.

Один из самых важных преданных в нашей сампрадайе. Всю свою жизнь он готовил в храме Радхи-Говинды во Вриндаване. И в конце своей жизни он написал книгу, вот почему он самый важный преданный, потому что это одна из самых важных книг – «Бхакти-ратнакара» Нарахари Чакраварти. Он мог сказать: я же мог писать книги всю свою жизнь. Но если вы готовите, вы также моете посуду, как правило, в маленькой кухне. Прабхупада готовил и он, когда Шрила Прабхупада заканчивал готовку, вся посуда была чистой, потому что он мыл ее по мере приготовления прасада. Это была система Прабхупады. Он готовил целый пир за один час и также все кастрюли мыл, в это же время.

Каждый повар должен мыть посуду. Может быть у вас есть команда мойщиков, но иногда вам нужна кастрюля, вы идете и моете ее сами. В мирском мире – это очень низкое, не престижное служение, но в мире Кришне нет чего-то престижного или не престижного. Все Кришна ценит. Мы здесь, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну, а не показывать, что сейчас я совершаю служение, благодаря которому меня прославят. Возможно, мойщика и не будут прославлять, но это хорошо для него. Это хорошо для него. Никто не будет его прославлять, тогда все его служение отправится к Кришне, вместо того, чтобы кормить его эго.

Каждый может мыть кастрюли. Не каждому выдается привилегия помыть кастрюли для Кришны. Это великая привилегия. Все эти действия мы совершаем с надеждой, что однажды мы сможем стать подметальщиком, ли мойщиком посуды, или резчиком овощей в духовном мире. Или травинкой. Кришна может встать на нас. Может быть не Кришна встанет, но одна из посудомойщиц на кухне Кришны встанет на нас. И мы будем счастливы.

Мы можем подумать: бесполезная религия! Мне нравится та религия, где вам говорят: «Ты – бог, Стань богом!» Хорошо, идите туда. И тогда вы станете червем в испражнениях, следуя этой идее: я стану богом…

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, «Проповедь, мойка посуды, эго»*


Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/l...ojenie_brahmy/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*В санскрите нет такого слова как «развод»*

Согласно феминистам как в ИСККОН, так и за его пределами, если вы не считаете, что женщины могут делать все или должны делать все то же, что и мужчины, вы ненавидите их. Это странное понимание. Оно вполне распространено. Мы не читаем в Бхагаватам, чтобы Кунтидеви говорила: «Я же преданная, дайте мне лук и стрелы! Я пойду буду сражаться в войне тоже!»

Рукмини умела управлять колесницей. Но мы не читаем, чтобы она сражалась. Когда Кришна регулярно выезжал из Двараки, Рукмини не говорила: «Эй, дай мне лук и стрелы тоже!» Однажды Кришна взял Сатьябхаму. Есть такое описание. Но она не сражалась. Кришна взял Сатьябхаму на войну с Банасурой. В Камрупе это, в Ассаме, это выше к северу от Камрупы – Праджьотишпура – это место Банасуры было.

Так что давайте установим какое-то здравомыслие сначала в обществе и покажем людям как жить как люди. Если мы слишком торопимся показать себя трансцендентными к социальным правилам… Фактически мы еще не поднялись над ними, мы ниже их. Мы не поднялись над варнашрамой, мы ниже ее.

Мы можем критиковать индусов, смарта-брахманов и так далее, но в традиционном индуистском обществе нет разводов, нет такого слова в санскрите как «развод». Они выдумали этот термин «виваха-вичет». И на хинди это называется «талак», это взято из ислама, потому что в индуизме такого понятия не было.

Так что давайте хотя бы придем к этому уровню. Возможно, можно пренебрегать такими правилами, как передавать что-то там правой или левой рукой. То есть, есть какие-то разные правила в варнашраме, которые считаются цивилизованными среди людей, если вы следуете всем этим мелочам. Но есть очень важные вещи, как например не разводиться, чего к сожалению в нашем Обществе нет. В нашем Обществе, в ИСККОН у нас нет таких стабильных семей, которые могли бы дать фору семьям млечх. Давайте сначала это установим. Затем мы можем уже подумать о каких-то исключениях. Но если у нас люди разводятся. Давайте не будет обвинять кого-то в отдельности, но просто это понятие само…

В случает развода каждая сторона обвиняет другую. Я был хорошим, а вот та была плохая. Поэтому никогда не узнаешь: кто там виноват. Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что разводы из-за женщин. Он прямо в Бхагаватам в комментарии пишет об этом, что причина – женщина. Так что давайте установим какую-то стабильность на человеческом уровне. Варнашрама предназначена для того, чтобы поднять нас на уровень человеческой цивилизованной жизни. Давайте сначала это сделаем, прежде чем говорить, о том, чтобы подняться над этим.

Прежде чем говорить о том, чтобы подняться над варнашрамой, давайте поднимемся на этот уровень. Конечно вайшнавы по своей природе выше этого, но в социальном плане мы еще недотянули до цивилизованного уровня варнашрамы.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Напряжение между варнашрамой и вайшнавизмом»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/v...va_kak_razvod/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Решение проблем можно найти в книгах Прабхупады*

Подобно тому, как Москва является сердцем территории, где проживает русскоязычное население, точно также она должна стать сердцем духовного возрождения. Когда я говорю о возрождении, я имею ввиду, что изначально по всему миру была распространена ведическая культура. И также научные исследования нужно вести в этом направлении, чтобы показать людям, что изначально на территории России была ведическая культура, чтобы в ответ человеку, который говорит «Я – русский», можно было объяснить, в чем заключается его русская культура.

Также Шрила Прабхупада говорил о том, что русские станут первоклассными теистами. Что это значит. Это значит преданные, которые сведущи в священных писаниях, которые полностью покружены в сознание Кришны. Чайтанья Махапрабху дает объяснение первоклассного теиста. Это тот, кто постиг заключение священных писаний, обрел твердую веру в убеждения шастр. Такого человека можно считать первоклассным теистом, такой человек может освободить весь мир.

Распространяя, эти книги вы даете людям подлинное знание о Боге. И разумные люди признают это. Я слышал, что Мадана Мохан прабху из Москвы, которого вы все знаете… Однажды православный монах сказал ему: «Многие из нас, - то есть многие православные монахи, - они читают книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Нам не разрешают об этом говорить открыто, но мы на самом деле понимаем, что это лучшее знание о Боге».

И в Италии тоже подобный случай произошел несколько лет назад. Подобное явление. В каждом маленьком городе жил или живет какой-то священник или монахиня. И преданные, которые распространяли там книги, они в первую очередь шли либо в храмы, либо в монастыри христианские. И там у них покупали полный комплект книг Прабхупады. Иногда даже преданных приглашали в церковь выступить в речью. Поскольку людей очень вдохновляет, воодушевляет, впечатляет знание, изложенное в книгах Прабхупады. То есть даже из Ватикана какое-то поступило указание: больше так не делать, не давать слово людям из Харе Кришна.

Несколько лет тому назад в Англии преданные встречались с представителями христианства. И там был формат дружеской беседы, встречи. Там преданные накормили всех гостей прасадом. И тема этого так сказать симпозиума была «Обсуждение природы души». И христианская делегация была вынуждена признать, что спустя две тысячи лет после прихода Христа, у них до сих пор нет ясного и четкого представления о том, что такое душа. Тогда как преданные могли предоставить ясное, понятное описание души. Христиане приводили какие-то цитаты, ссылаясь на Аристотеля или Фому Аквинского. Но преданные спросили: а почему вы не ссылаетесь на Библию, разве в вашем писании ничего не говорится о душе, почему вы цитируете разных философов? Это факт, действительно никакого четкого представления у христиан о душе нет. Именно поэтому у них есть представление, что, то тело, которое сейчас живет, оно потом воскреснет. Очень странное представление.

Книги Шрилы Прабхупады – это книги, в которых изложено изначальное, подлинное трансцендентное знание. И последние две тысячи лет это знание отсутствовало. По крайней мере, в западном мире. В результате чего мы имеем то, что имеем сейчас. Люди гордятся очень сильно научно-техническим прогрессом. Но на самом деле они просто страдают в невежестве и причиняют страдания другим. Распространение книг, оно подобно революции. Поскольку все больше и больше людей в этом мире понимают, что в мире хаос царит, и у нас нет никакого действенного решения для всех этих проблем. И со временем люди поймут, что решение это можно найти в книгах Прабхупады. А преданные должны жить в соответствии со знанием, изложенным в книгах. Для того, чтобы люди, вдохновленные знанием, полученным из этих книг, увидели, что означает: жить в соответствии с этим знанием.

Признаюсь, что когда я впервые прочитал книгу Шрилы Прабхупады, я подумал, что все замечательно, но не думаю, что кто-то может жить в соответствии с этими идеями. Но когда я пришел в храм и увидел, каким образом там живут преданные, которые полностью посвятили свою жизнь служении. Господу, то для меня это было лучшим доказательством. Поэтому преданные должны также подавать пример, основываясь на этих книгах.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Распространение книг и общины в варнашраме»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/r...ah_prabhupady/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Bhishma das

Фестиваль Вьяса-Пуджа Гуру Махараджа состоится в Канчипураме (Тамил Наду, Индия) с 22 по 25 января 2015 года.

Участникам Фестиваля необходима регистрация на месте.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Нам интереснее общаться с преданным-новичком, чем с этими богатыми людьми*

Почему мы прославляем маму Яшоду, что она хорошего сделала? Она не была великим политиком, она не была великим лидером движения за освобождение женщин, великой поэтессой. Ничего такого. Что же она сделала? Что сделала мама Яшода на благо мира? Столько великих женщин в мире: Джай Лалита, Соня Ганди. Они такие важные люди в этом мире. На первом месте канцлер Германии. Германия до сих пор пытается доказать, что они не нацисты. Какая-то Ангела. На втором месте самая могущественная женщина мира Хилари Клинтон. На третьем – президент Бразилии. Они что-то делают. Они важные люди. Премьер-министр Австралии тоже женщина.

Что же сделала мама Яшода? Она кормила Кришну. Она кипятила молоко. Ну и что? Но она в миллионы, в триллионы, в зиллионы раз важнее, чем все эти Хилари Клинтон, все эти важные женщины вместе взятые. Почему? Потому что она любит Кришну. Она великая преданная Кришны. И ее положение просто несравнимо выше.

Я просто пытаюсь вспомнить один стих. Не могу вспомнить. Не могу до конца вспомнить, но смысл этого стиха таков: Брахма, Шива, Лакшми, они не обрели ту же милость, что обрела мама Яшода. Почему? Потому что она кормила своей грудью Кришну. Своим молоком. Но мы можем сказать: «Каждая мать кормит своим молоком». Но не каждый ребенок Кришна.

Так мы смотрим на это. Мы не обращаем внимания. Ну, премьер-министр придет сюда, ну мы окажем ему какое-то уважение, но нас интересует вот эта пастушка, которая кормит своим молоком своего сына. Мы больше этим интересуемся. Гораздо больше. Что говорить о маме Яшоде, даже преданный-новичок… Нам интереснее общаться с преданным-новичком, который искренне служит Кришне, чем со всеми этими большими шишками, богатыми людьми, престижными, известными. Зачем нам все это нужно? Нам это не интересно. Мы хотим быть с преданными. Не нужно думать: «Я буду со всеми этими великими президентами, миллионерами». Зачем нам все это нужно? Все это бесполезно.

У вас есть миллиард долларов. Хорошо. А вы повторили хотя бы раз Харе Кришна в своей жизни? Вот на что мы должны обращать внимание. Все в этом мире бесполезно. Это один огромный ноль. Все это сложите вместе: ООН, все эти главы государств. Это один большой ноль. Единственно – это Кришна, ценно. Ничто в этом мире не ценно кроме Кришны и Кришна-намы. Все это бесполезно. К чему бы вы ни стремились, все это ноль. Все что мы в этом мире видим несвязанным с Кришной это просто… Смысл в том, что все это просто майя. Все это лишено смысла и ценности.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Наслаждение, отречение, служение»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/n...a_s_predannym/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Воспитание хороших детей настолько же важное служение, как и служение санньяси*

С одной стороны мужчины, да и женщины тоже, думают, что все это временно, временные отношения, наша истинная привязанность – это привязанность к Кришне. Но с другой стороны есть семейные обязанности, ответственность, нужно заботиться о детях, которые, если их не воспитывать в среде любви, безопасности, они превращаются в таких ненавидящих, умственно нестабильных, лишенных любви людей, которые становятся беспокойством, опасностью для человеческого общества. И столько сейчас таких детей, что во многих районах главных городов мира вообще небезопасно ходить. 20 лет назад я еще читал в «Обратно к Богу», что нужно быть сумасшедшим, чтобы пойти в центральный парк Нью-Йорка в одиночку поздно вечером. Вы просто должны быть совершенно обезумевшим. Потому что, скорее всего вы не сможете оттуда выйти, не подвергнувшись нападкам. Потому что там просто люди-привидения ходят, которые рассматривают других как жертв, у которых нужно вытащить деньги на наркотики, алкоголь и так далее.

Так что есть просто громадное население, которое беспокоит всех. Даже многие, так называемые,  уважаемые люди, которые носят красивую рубашку, костюм, улыбаются, а внутри они – просто безумцы. И это проявляется периодически. И люди удивляются. Как Прабхупада много раз подчеркивал – вот это очень важная ответственность – воспитывать очень хороших детей.

Домохозяева не должны думать, что на них лежит меньше ответственности, чем на санньяси и брахмачари. Возможно, они не участвуют непосредственно в какой-то прямой проповеди, но воспитание хороших детей в этом мире, по меньшей мере, настолько же трудное и важное служение, как и служение санньяси. Особенно в нынешнюю эпоху.

Как один ученик недавно мне говорил. Я был немного потрясен, но это правда. Он говорит, что в современном обществе вы не можете сказать, какое будущее будет у вашего ребенка, станет он гомосексуалистом или еще кем-нибудь, вы не можете сказать наверняка. Общество настолько плохое, настолько дурное общение, что даже дети… Вы можете делать все от себя зависящее, чтобы воспитать детей хорошими, но они могут пасть жертвами этого дурного общения со временем. Хотя, как правило, мы видим, почти во всех случаях, что те родители, которые приспосабливаются друг к другу, даже если они не согласны в чем-то друг с другом, если они не решают свои разногласия в присутствии детей и обеспечивают детей защитой и атмосферой в сознании Кришны, в большинстве случаев, эти дети вырастают преданными и стабильными, так сказать, людьми.

Конечно, общая среда также очень важна. Как мы сейчас видим, очень многие дети преданных в Индии, подростки, которых воспитывали как преданных… Конечно в Индии атмосфера, обстановка сама более благоприятствует сознанию Кришны, гораздо больше. Хотя есть также все возможности пасть, также практически как и на Западе сейчас в Индии, но поскольку есть много преданных и они… Например, у вас маленькие дети есть. Постепенно они повзрослеют, станут подростками, потом у них свои дети появятся. Поскольку они вырастают, видя много других детей, таких же как они, то есть детей преданных, они легче это принимают.

Мы видим в Индии сейчас дети многих преданных, они вырастают, получают посвящение и они становятся следующим поколением. То есть вот эта среда, она также очень важна. Это одна из многих причин, почему Шрила Прабхупада хотел установить вайшнавские общины, чтобы преданные могли жить вместе, чтобы они не находились в постоянном общении с непреданными. А что происходит? Если у вас нет постоянных общин, преданные, если не живут вместе, то им приходится зависеть от экономической системы широкого общества, которая просто высасывает их вас физическую энергию, время, ваши… Дает это дурное общение. Так что очень трудно поддерживать хорошее сознание в такой ситуации. Поэтому, возможно поэтому, может быть это слишком смелое заявление, но определенно, это одна из главных причин, почему преданные так часто разводятся. Одним из главных факторов этого является то, что преданные, по крайней мере экономически начинают зависеть от общества – демонического, которое, по крайней мере в Хорватии может быть еще не так, но это уже становится таковым, где считается, что развод – это вполне нормальное явление и социально-приемлемое.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Развод неизбежен»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/v..._detey_vajnoe/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Bhishma das

Фоторепортаж с Вьяса-Пуджи Гуру Махараджа, 23-25 января 2015 года, Канчипурам, Тамил Наду, Индия:
http://bharata.info/photo/VP_2015/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Ради удобств, которые вы можете позволить себе в городе, вы ломаете всю свою жизнь*

Вы не можете себе представить жизнь без денег. Если вы живете где-то на селе, в деревне, где все необходимое вы сами производите, вам не нужны деньги. До сих пор в мире есть такие места, где люди не зарабатывают и не пользуются деньгами. Раньше так было. Прямо здесь, прямо вот в этом месте. Не так давно это место было полями, где люди жили, не пользуясь деньгами. Сейчас вы не можете себе этого представить. Вы не можете себе представить жизнь без денег. Знаете, что? Вы не можете питаться рупиями. Пластиковые деньги. В основном деньги – это просто воображаемые, виртуальные деньги, пластиковые карточки.

Ситуация не очень способствует практике преданного служения, поэтому Шрила Прабхупада хотел установить варнашраму, чтобы сделать ситуацию благоприятной для этого. Возможно ли для преданных, которые являются частью этих крысиных гонок сознавать Кришну? Это не невозможно. Но это трудно, потому что… Есть одна цитата Шрилы Прабхупады, и он говорит, что современная цивилизация основана на тяжком труде. Вам приходится очень тяжело трудиться долгие часы в общении с непреданными, которые в лучшем случае просто не сознают Кришну, во многих случаях они также очень деградировали.

Чтобы продвигаться в сознании Кришны, нужно иметь хорошее общение и также нужно время для садханы. Это не просто вопрос какой-то машины или так вот вы в автобусе сидите, джапу читаете. Лучше время отводить каждый день. Рано утром вставать. Мангала-арати проводить. Лекцию – не просто раз в неделю. Есть сотни преданных в Ченнае и мало кто из них даже раз в неделю приезжает. Сангат санджайате камах. Мы развиваем желания благодаря общению. Если мы общаемся с материалистами и у нас нет времени на садхану, нам будет очень трудно продвигаться.

Шрила Прабхупада хотел учредить эти общины. Недавно у нас только зародилась такая община в районе Салема. Один из преданных сказал: сейчас я здесь, у меня эта проблема, та проблема. Конечно, это не так удобно как жизнь в городе. Но я сказал, когда ты в городе, ты не вставал рано утром каждое утро, ты не проводил каждое утро с преданными мангала-арати, у тебя не было нормальной джапы каждое утро, у тебя не было лекций, ты жил с непреданными. Для твоей духовной жизни это гораздо лучше. И он понял. Потому что эта причина – как раз самая главная, почему он туда поехал. Он думал: о, эта проблема, та проблема. Да. Ради тех небольших удобств, которые вы можете себе позволить в городе, вы ломаете всю свою жизнь. У вас есть эти удобства дома, но у вас остается время, как раз для того, чтобы поесть дома и поспать. Иногда даже поесть нет времени.

Кто? Ты мне сказал? Кто мне сказал? На работе, они вас там садят за какой-нибудь программный проект, и начальник говорит: «Даже не нужно домой возвращаться, если ты голоден, мы тебе принесем пищи, если ты устал… Ты вообще не должен уставать! (Смех в зале). Ну ты можешь здесь поспать – на работе. Ты вообще не возвращайся домой. Просто здесь оставайся. Ешь, спи и работай!» Вот и все. Вот, что они ожидают. Если ты не женат, зачем тебе вообще домой возвращаться.

Это в твоем случае произошло. Ну, ты не единственный. Просто живи тут в офисе и работай, работай. А когда у вас происходит нервный срыв, ну все те деньги, которые ты заработал, что у тебя осталось, ты можешь вложить их в психлечебницу. Это очень большой бизнес, в предместьях Бангалора - клиника. И кто-то вместо тебя придет и будет работать как раб.

Все они берут этих детей из колледжей. Они им ничего почти не платят и из них до последней капли все выжимают, потом их выбрасывают и приводят других людей. Вы смеетесь, но это не очень-то смешно. Люди по-настоящему страдают. Они их вдохновляют: идите в бары, занимайтесь сексом и так далее, потому что таким образом они не будут думать просто. Если они выпускают их раз в неделю, просто как хозяин выпускает собаку раз в день, чтобы она там сходила по нужде. И они также выпускают их раз в неделю: сходите в бары, там, займитесь сексом. Они вдохновляют их на это, и они не думают, у них вообще здравомыслия нет. То есть это по-настоящему демоничная система. И этих людей называют великими героями, они – герои Индии, они развивают страну. Это совершенно демонично.

И как судят о социальном положении человека? О, моя дочь – инженер-программист в Бангалоре. Это означает, что она занимается незаконным сексом, пьет и курит. Очень хорошо, очень хорошо. Так что это не смешно, то, что происходит.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Псевдобрахманы есть и в ИСККОН».*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/v...yu_svoyu_jizn/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Остерегайтесь филантропов!*

Сегодня много филантропов в мире. В основном, они обманщики все. Так называемая филантропия – это для обмана людей. Как Билл Гейтс, у него есть фонд в Африке. Он хочет улучшить производство пищи. У него есть доля в компании «Monsanto». То есть он пытается улучшить производство пищи, он обманывает людей просто, пытаясь дать им эту пищу «Monsanto» - генетически модифицированные продукты, которые никто не знает, к каким последствиям приводят. И эти продукты, эти семена они портят почву. Так что остерегайтесь филантропов. Они всегда за аборты и так далее.

Школы и больницы обеспечивают пищей. Они не говорят, что они возвращаются к Богу. Кто говорит, что… Билл Гейтс не говорит об освобождении. Они называют себя карма-йогами. Привести их к сознанию Кришны очень трудно, потому что они опьянены своей так называемой помощью людям. По крайней мере вы можете спасти других. Если вы скажете им... Как Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил: даже неофиты, звонящие в колокол во время арати в храме, даже если один раз они позвонят – это гораздо более полезная и в материальном смысле и в духовном смысле деятельность, чем деятельность мирских людей, которые открывают миллионы больниц и школ. Если вы так скажете, они вряд ли согласятся с этим, потому что это своего рода опьянение такое: я помогаю людям. Что вы можете им сделать, чтобы помочь?

У меня однажды была одна интересная беседа с филантропом в Карнатаке. Он дома поклонялся Нараяне. И он начал говорить мне: «Мы помогаем стольким людям, мы устанавливаем телефонные будки». Это было в те времена, во времена этих будок телефонных, они только появлялись. Они делали вот эти вот телефонные точки для… Как это называется? Для инвалидов, для физически ущербных людей, с иными способностями, как это сейчас называют, сейчас это по другому как-то называется, такой самый последний эвфемизм... Да, аборт – это устранение ткани…

И он сказал. Он очень гордился этим, я, говорит, помогаю стольким людям. Я сказал: «Сколько бы вы им не пытались помочь, они все равно будут страдать от рождения, смерти, старости и болезни». Он был сначала вежливым, потом вежливость постепенно сходила на нет. Я тоже не всегда вежливый. В конце концов он просто кричал на меня: «Нараяна тоже даридра!» Мы вообще не говорили о Нараяне. Он поклонялся Нараяне дома, но он, он завидует Нараяне. Я говорил о том, что нужно освободиться от рождения, смерти, старости и болезни. И вот эта зависть просто прорвалась из него. Мы вообще о Нараяне не говорили. Я богатый, я помогаю людям, и Нараяна – даридра, он бедняк. Хотя он поклоняется Нараяне дома, он при этом исполнен зависти.

Так что эти люди, которые заявляют, что помогают другим, которые раздувают все это… Мы должны быть осторожны, потому что во многих случаях они как раз в таком настроении: ишваро хам. Я - сухрид, я помогаю другим: Бог им не помог, Он их такими сделал, а я им помогаю. Вот их психология. Так что мы должны быть очень осторожны.

И много раз эти филантропы, у них какие-то другие планы есть, чтобы так или иначе увеличить свой счет в банке или представить себя в хорошем свете, как во многих случаях. Они зарабатывают деньги, эксплуатируя людей. И затем они занимаются какой-то благотворительностью, чтобы придать себе такой благообразный вид. Репутацию себе заработать. Они готовы делать пожертвование, чтобы иметь хорошую репутацию.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Предупреждение о женщинах и богатстве»
*
Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/o...s_filantropov/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

спасибо за то, что делитесь нектарными лекциями!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> спасибо за то, что делитесь нектарными лекциями!


Харе Кришна, рад что раздел читают.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Мы должны ко всему миру, ко всем живым существам относиться как к членам своей семьи*

Хотя Бхарата Махарадж совершал бескорыстное служение, его служение было направленно на неверный объект, не на Кришну. У него сначала не было намерения отказываться от служения Кришне. Но он отклонился. И этот олененок привлек его ум. Можете себе представить, олени, особенно оленята – это очень красивые, привлекательные животные. И когда одно существо зависит от другого и, когда оно проявляет любовь, то тот, кто заботится от этом существе, он естественным образом чувствует любовь к нему, привязанность. И в западном мире самый распространенный пример – это собака. Собака с огромным желанием занимает положение чистого преданного по отношению к своему хозяину. Собака она признает, что я завишу от своего хозяина. И она полностью предается своему хозяину. И она исполнена любви к своему хозяину. Она демонстрирует свою любовь, когда хозяин входит, она начинает вилять хвостом, прыгать от возбуждения, от счастья. Тогда как ваша жена она может даже головы не поднять, что замечает вас, когда вы возвращаетесь домой.

В действительности, я видел кое-что еще в журнале 40-х годов. Там было написано, что когда муж возвращается домой, жена должна его приветливо встретить. Это – культура женщины. Но сейчас, если допустим, муж с женою живут вместе, муж может вернуться домой с работы еще до жены. Так что собака является центром в западной культуре. И даже многие из наших преданных на Западе держат собак, потому что ведическая культура: ну это не важно, считается, главное – любить Кришну. В этом весь смысл ведической культуры – все организовано, чтобы содействовать развитию любви к Кришне.

Шрила Прабхупада часто указывал на это. Человеческая жизнь предназначена, чтобы развивать любовь к Богу, но в культуре западного мира больше учат развивать любовь к собаке. Поэтому пока мы не развили своих отношений с Кришной, пока мы их не возродили, у нас всегда будет склонность поддерживать наши материальные отношения. Это произошло с Бхаратой Махараджем, который был продвинутым преданным. Но вот это присутствие, непосредственное присутствие олененка рядом, отвлекло его внимание от поклонения Кришне.

Бхарата Махарадж регулярно садился и погружался в медитацию на Вишну. Но он садился и начинал думать об олененке. И олененок, видя, что им пренебрегают, что ему не уделяют внимание, он подходил к Бхарате Махараджу и тыкался в него носом, чтобы привлечь его внимание к себе. Поэтому в процессе возрождения нашей естественной привязанности к Кришне, мы должны быть осторожны и не развивать мирскую привязанность, мирское влечение. Это большой риск для преданных. Если они держат собаку, то они могут из-за привязанности к этой собаке в следующей жизни родиться собакой. Особенно, если они добросовестно не посвящают себя практике преданного служения, как Шрила Прабхупада указывает в этом комментарии, который он приводит здесь.

И фактически можно ожидать, что преданные, которые не следуют усердно практике преданного служения, они захотят завести себе собачку. Потому что, если мы не находим этого вкуса в преданном служении, ведь это наша природа – искать любви, мы будем искать ее в другом месте.

И в те дни, когда на Запада в ИСКОНН были ашрамы брахмачари, преданных брахмачари всегда предупреждали, что если вы не найдете духовного вкуса среди преданных, в преданном служении, то вы захотите обзавестись любящей женой. А это выводит нас еще к одной теме в жизни домохозяина: должны ли мы питать любовь или мы должны думать, что все это майя, должны ли мы с любовью относиться к своим близким? Мы же должны направлять нашу преданность на Кришну, а не вовлекаться в семейные привязанности. Но когда мы доводим этот принцип до крайности, это лишь разрушает семейную жизнь. Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите, что человек обладающий знанием, не привязан к детям, жене и так далее. Но это не означает, что человек ведет себя как камень по отношению к членам своей семьи. Напротив, преданный питает любовь к Кришне, но это не означает, что он отрезает себя от всего остального и всех остальных. Скорее его любовь распространяется, продолжается на всех остальных. Как говорится «васудайва кутумбакам»: мы должны ко всему миру ко всем живым существам относиться как к членам своей семьи.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Продвинутые преданные тоже следуют строго»*


Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/o...am_svoey_semi/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Мужчины должны действовать как мужчины, женщины – как женщины*

Как правило, считается, что Радха – она царица Вриндавана, а не Кришна царь Вриндавана. Что же случилось? Кришна же должен быть Господином. Что это, духовный феминизм? Радху поставили сверху. Нет, это духовный реализм. Кришна соглашается. Но на этой ступени нет логики. Он просто соглашается. Хотя Он – Верховная Личность Бога. Все Шивы, Брахмы и полубоги, мы с вами – обычные смертные – поклоняемся Ему. Миллионы вселенных поклоняются Ему. Когда Он рядом с Радхой – Он полностью теряет голову, Он забывает о своем положении и становится покорным перед ее любовью. Он просто забывает обо всем, Он забывает о себе. Такова сила Ее любви. И не нужно думать, что Она пытается Им управлять, доминировать. Это просто так. Она не может отключить Ее любовь. Это вне Ее власти. Ее любовь лишь возрастает. Это не совсем феминизм, нельзя сказать, что там Радха доминирует, хотя Он по Своему конституциональному положению является господином и доминирующим. Но в практических отношениях – Она доминирует. Это не феминизм, это трансцендентный реализм. И это в высших играх Кришны.

Очень трудно понять это. Это невозможно понять. Это обязанность «мунинам амалатманам» - их обязанность пытаться понять. Тогда как простые преданные, они простые в том плане, что они просто принимают: о да, это Кришна! Великие мозги, великие умы, они не признают, что слона можно продеть через игольное ушко. Но простой преданный признает, примет, он поверит: да Кришна может сделать все, что хочет. Так что ради практической организации – да. Кришна как Бог, Он высший мужчина, он повелевает. Кришна во Вриндаване – он по-прежнему высший мужчина, но Он не может так господствовать так, как он это делает на Вайкунтхе и повсюду, потому что сила любви, бхакти повелевает им. Не нужно думать, что она отсутствует в других местах, она просто очень сильна во Вриндаване. Но это не означает, что мы должны в этом материальном мире имитировать это, надевая сари там. Мужчины надевают сари и пытаются жить так. Внутренне можно так культивировать: для того кто очень удачлив, кто достиг очень высокого уровня, он может культивировать вот такое желание.

В противном случае, в этом мире есть определенные практические модели поведения: мужчины должны быть как мужчины, женщины – как женщины. Если мы пытаемся смешать это все… В современном мире, это пытаются смешать. И странности какие-то возникают. Люди там делают операции себе: мужчины становятся женщинами, женщины – мужчинами. В Англии, когда я был, я видел одного мужчину. Ему 70 лет, у него уже внуки. И он операцию делает себе, чтобы стать как женщина. Это просто странно до невозможности. Конечно, если вы скажете, вас могут арестовать за то, что вы такие вещи говорите, потому что нельзя ничего говорить против таких вещей.

У нас есть определенные роли в этом материальном мире, социальная структура, как на Вайкунтхе или в Айодхье, не как во Вриндаване. Когда мы пытаемся имитировать Вриндаван, это кончится хаосом, когда женщины господствуют над мужчинами… Это также… Во Вриндаване это неофициально. Это просто устраивает энергия Кришны – йога-майя. Эта энергия – йога-майя – она лишь вызывает больше блаженства, но в этом материальном мире – все под влиянием маха-майи. И это приводит только к страданиям. Поэтому мы должны следовать дхарме. Дхарма значит – законы, которые даются в шастре, и следуя, мы приходим к гармоничному положению. Мужчины должны действовать как мужчины, женщины – как женщины. Мы видим, что несколько раз Шрила Прабхупада говорит против концепции женщин как лидеров человеческого общества. Из-за этого книги Прабхупады могут просто запретить, если кто-то возьмется за их чтение. Но это разумно, потому что природа женщин – подчиняться и служить мужу.

Опять же, если мы это говорим сейчас, люди будут протестовать, но этот мирской феминизм, когда женщины соперничают с мужчинами, и становятся как мужчины – это не работает. Мы видим это даже в нашем ИСККОН. Это, по крайней мере, дважды происходило из-за этой идеи, что мы должны показать, что женщины могут также все как и мужчины. Мы должны показать, что наше Общество – не партиархат какой-то, у всех равные возможности. И женщины становятся президентами храмов, и они пренебрегают своими мужьями, потому что они заняты полностью президентством. И у мужчины нет жены. Что происходит? Он себе другую находит. Это произошло недавно. То есть эта женщина – преданная, она не обычная женщина, она поставила себя в неестественную роль лидера GBC, и ее муж, я не пытаюсь оправдать мужа, конечно, но у него не осталось жены, потому что она все время занята, она - лидер. И он нашел другую женщину себе. И это вызывает серьезные социальные проблемы, когда мы пытаемся идти против естественного порядка, установленного шастрами.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «У бхакти женская природа»*

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/mujchiny_kak_mujchiny/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Жены преданных говорят: «Я могла бы быть как Сита, но мой муж - не как Рама!»*

В наше время для семейных пар стало популярным обращаться к консультантам по семейным отношениям. В некоторых странах правительства организовывают такие консультации для семейных людей. У жены какая-то проблема с мужем, она идет к консультанту. Я не знаю, что он ей советует. Но у них есть такая система. Они ходят, и те пытаются уладить разногласия между мужем и женой. Прабхупада дал здесь формулу, из-за которой все эти консультанты по семейным отношениям могут потерять работу. Мы можем подумать: ну  это очень плохо, если бы все врачи потеряли работу. В действительности это было бы хорошо, потому что все были бы здоровыми. Конечно, этого не может быть, потому что в материальном мире всегда будут болезни. Но – это цель, которую Шрила Прабхупада дал. Жена должна разделять образ мыслей мужа, даже если муж не является великим преданным, как Кардама Муни. Прабхупада говорит, что жена должна разделять его образ мыслей, только в этом случае их брак будет счастливым.

Иногда мы слышим, жены преданных говорят: «Я могла бы быть как Сита, но мой муж  - не как Рама! Поэтому чего ради я должна быть как Сита?» Но такое предложение не принимается здесь. Даже если муж не очень духовен… И вообще это не очень разумно ожидать, что каждый муж будет как Рама или Кардама Муни. Но тем не менее, обязанность жены вести себя так, чтобы быть похожей на Ситу. Некоторые люди говорят: «Гуру должен быть таким же как Прабхупада, иначе мы его не примем. Но каждая птица не Гаруда. Вы не можете ожидать такого. Те, кто следует за ним, они могут доносить до других то же послание, но не думайте, что каждый преданный, даже на уровне освобождения будет на уровне Пандавов, враджаваси. Они на том же уровне в том смысле, что они полностью преданны, но нитья-паришады – вечны спутники Господа – это особые души, они очень дороги Господу. Поэтому нам необходимо сделать свои желания…

Сакхир анугата коре, то есть мы не молимся Туласи: «Сделай меня сакхи». Скорее мы молимся о том, чтобы она сделала нас последовательницей сакхи. Мы не просим стать Нандой Махараджем – отцом Кришны, и тогда Нанда Махарадж может уйти в отставку. Нет, мы хотим стать слугой Нанды Махараджа, а не Нандой Махараджем. То есть идеал у нас есть. Мы можем следовать по стопам великих душ, и это сделает брак счастливым.

В нынешнюю эпоху девушки думают, что если я буду делать только то, что хочет мой муж, я не буду счастливой. Я хочу делать то, что я хочу, тогда я буду счастливой. Но Прабхупада говорит: «Нет». Если жена будет делать только то, что она хочет, тогда ее муж не будет счастлив, и она тоже не будет счастлива. Она должна следовать тем же принципам что муж. Она должна разделять интересы мужа, и в этом счастье уважающей себя женщины. Мы находим в шастрах, что целомудренных женщин прославляют. Почему? Потому что они ведут жизнь, которую можно считать жертвой их мужьям, детям. Эта жизнь-жертва. И это возвышает их. Но если мы думаем: что я хочу, что я желаю, если только об этом думаем, то это ведет к деградации.

Итак это путь дхармы. Стри-дхарма. Она должна быть последовательницей своего мужа во всех отношениях. В Ведах приводится пример Гандхари. Она никогда не видела своего мужа. Она не сказала махараджу Гандхару, отцу Гандхари: «Я не пойду за него замуж, найди мне кого-нибудь получше. Но она так не сказала. Она подумала: отец устроил это, он знает, что для меня самое лучшее, я принимаю это, я признаю, он из великой семьи, он – великая личность, он слеп, хорошо, я тоже буду слепой. Она приняла это.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Женщина должна следовать за своим мужем»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/moy_muj_ne_kak_rama/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Изображение Шрилы Прабхупады должно быть гораздо больше*

Я буду подчеркивать, что я здесь как последователь Шрилы Прабхупады. И вы также должны ставить Шрилу Прабхупаду в центр своей жизни. Каким образом? Читая его книги, следуя его наставлениям. Я вижу иногда я прихожу в дом каких-нибудь преданных. И у них есть изображения своих гуру повсюду. И изображения их гуру больше, чем изображения Шрилы Прабхупады на алтаре. Это распространенное явление: изображение их инициирующего гуру больше, чем изображение Шрилы Прабхупады. Я очень боюсь этого. Пожалуйста, не делайте это.

Если вы хотите поклоняться мне, об этом сказано… Мы цитировали Шрилу Прабхупаду «ачарья упасанам» - предписывается поклоняться ачарье.

Как я пришел в это положение, что вы должны поклоняться мне. Я ваш гуру я должен вам говорить делать это, потому что так говорят шастры. Я должен говорить то, что говорит шастра. Но, пожалуйста, делая это, вы можете держать мое изображение в своем доме, но изображение Шрилы Прабхупады должно быть гораздо больше. На алтаре дома может стоять мое изображение, но изображение Прабхупады и предыдущих ачарьев должно быть больше.

Но иногда на домашних алтарях может быть мало места, там маленькие изображения Шрилы Прабхупады и предыдущих ачарьев. Вы тогда должны и мое изображение маленьким сделать. Или, по крайней мере, ниже его поставить, ниже Шрилы Прабхупады. Потому что гуру значит «тяжелый». Я не могу сносить вес того, что обо мне думают больше, чем о Шриле Прабхупаде. Как я могу быть тяжелее его? Вся эта тяжесть, суть, вес этот исходит от него, все это исходит от него, поэтому не пытайтесь поставить меня ему на голову.

Просто держа фото, вы можете подумать: «Ну, мы просто это делаем, чего такого в этом?» В этом есть определенный символизм. Если я как гуру позволю своим ученикам, я буду вдохновлять их… Или даже просто, ничего не сказав, позволю чтобы они держали мои большие изображения, а изображение Шрилы Прабхупады – маленькое... Символизм в том, что я думаю, что я превзошел Шрилу Прабхупаду, что я должен позволить своим ученикам подчеркивать меня больше, чем его. Просто делая это, я теряю всякую квалификацию.

Чтобы должным образом дать вам наставления быть гуру, я не могу быть большим гуру, чем мой гуру. Это простой принцип духовной жизни. Так что мы ставим акцент на Шриле Прабхупаде в нашем ИСККОН больше, чем на предыдущих ачарьях. В том смысле, что мы читаем книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Мы совершаем гуру-пуджу ему каждый день. Но мы должны понимать: почему мы это делаем, что Шрила Прабхупада представитель всех предшествующих ачарьев.

Он - тот великий гуру всей Вселенной, во всем мире он великий и могущественный, потому что он распространяет сознание Кришны тут и там, во многих местах.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Анугатья – следование».*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/i...no_byt_bolshe/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Ты не слышал о Генри Восьмом? Ты полжизни прожил зря!*

Среди наших преданных, особенно на Западе, да и многие в Индии придерживаются того же неверного понимания, практически по всему миру преданные придерживаются неверного представления о том, что современная западная культура является кульминацией человеческой цивилизации. Все знают об этом, они научились этому в школе.

Этому учат в школе. Сначала не было ничего. Затем произошел огромный большой взрыв. Никто не знает точно, как это произошло, потому что ничего не было, но потом вдруг раздался этот большой взрыв. Затем все остыло, и образовался большой суп на Земле. Затем он немножко остыл. Появились какие-то микробы. Все это, конечно, случайно, я забыл сказать об этом. Микробы стали немного больше. Выползли на Землю. Это наука.

Затем они стали ящерицами. Некоторые из них стали очень большими и их начали называть динозаврами. Некоторые из них превратились в обезьян. Случайно, естественно. Ведь мы действительно иногда видим, ну не очень часто, но иногда видим, как ящерицы случайно превращаются в обезьян. Затем некоторые обезьяны увидели фрукты на деревьях. Они встали, чтобы достать их. И когда они встали, они стали людьми (смех в зале).

Почему вы смеетесь? Я прочел это в Британской энциклопедии. Это авторитетное знание. И все они были нецивилизованными людьми, как в Индии. Они говорили на очень отсталых языках, таких как санскрит и тамильский. А тем временем по всей Англии появляются такие великие души как Генри VIII. Ты не слышал о Генри Восьмом? Ты полжизни прожил зря! Он отверг Католическую церковь. Он создал собственную церковь. У него было восемь жен. Он убил семь из них, одну за другой.

Затем, путем естественного отбора – все это происходит путем естественного отбора… Не нужно спрашивать что это значит – это все ачинтья, непостижимо! Все это химические элементы, химические вещества. Одна группа химических элементов выбирает что-то.

Затем появился Чарльз Дарвин. Дарвинайа намаха! (Смех в зале) Такая великая душа! И он обнаружил, что все наши предки были обезьянами. После этого появилось много великих личностей, таких как Альберт Энштейн. В действительности он был австрийским евреем. Они не знали, что его предки были англичанами. На самом деле вы можете сказать, что немцами. Для вас все равно никакой разницы нет. Потому что самые лучшие люди, они на самом деле появляются только из Англии. Конечно, некоторые из англичан отправились в Америку, вот почему это такая великая страна сейчас. А все конкретно в Индии – совершенно бесполезно! Вы и так все это уже знали. Мне не зачем было все это вам говорить.

Звучит все это глупо, не так ли? Если конечно так с сарказмом это рассказывать, то это звучит глупо. Но это действительно глупо. И большинство людей верит, что все, что с Запада – лучше! И в Индии люди тоже думают, что сейчас у нас есть заводы и фабрики, сейчас мы прогрессируем, развиваемся. И возможно, в какой-то момент времени Британцы также признают нас. Один из волшебных моментов в индийской истории – это Амартья Сен. Он получил нобелевскую премию. Люди Запада дали ему премию за его разум. Ну что ты? Должен знать его имя! Нет, действительно, ты должен! Потому что если вы разговариваете с образованными людьми в Индии, они все его знают. […]

На самом деле это очень опасная психология, потому что вся западная цивилизация основана на чувственных наслаждениях. И философски западная цивилизация находится в очень плохом состоянии. Западная философия основана на христианских неверных представлениях. Если упросить историю западной философской мысли, то человеку, которого создал Бог, ему было одиноко, поэтому Бог также создал женщину. И затем они съели яблоко. И мы с тех пор страдаем все это время.

Затем Бог немножко подобрел и пришел в человеческом образе. Его - Бога – убили. Затем он снова ожил. Если вы в это верите, вы отправляетесь в рай. Что вы делаете в раю. Вы смотрите сверху вниз на людей, которые там страдают вечно и смеетесь над ними. И это относится к большинству людей, большинство людей страдает в аду, потому что Бог спасает только тех, которые омылись в иисусовой крови. Итак эта идея является превалирующей в западной философии. Все остальное является протестом против этого.

Индийская философия начинается с «атхато брахма джигьяса» - сейчас настало время вопрошать о природе абсолютной реальности. В действительности, это не совсем индийская философия. Потому что термин «индийский» - это тоже мирское обозначение. Но можно сказать, что это было основой той культуры, которая всегда здесь преобладала. Но западный мир не дошел даже до этого до тех пор, пока Прабхупада туда не приехал. Поэтому мы действительно должны учиться у Прабхупады. В противном случае наши западные преданные они также станут жертвой привычных старых концепций. И наши индийские преданные также подпадут под влияние их концепций, старых концепций. Поэтому давайте стараться понимать это знание от Шрилы Прабхупады. Изучать Бхагавад-гиту как она есть. И представлять это людям мира. Как философски, то есть в общении, так и на практике, ведя жизнь преданных. Если нас также интересуют чувственные наслаждения как и карми, то что мы собираемся проповедовать?

Если мы думаем, что о, у этих групп столько последователей! Посмотрите на этих Аум, Шри-Шри, Бабы. У них столько последователей. У христиан столько последователей. Мы должны сделать это легче для людей. Не нужно говорить им, чтобы они не смотрели телевизор. Вы можете есть, ну предпочтительно вегетарианскую пищу. Когда вы что-то покупаете в магазине, не нужно уж так присматриваться к составу этого продукта, если у него есть вообще состав. Контрацептивы? Ничего в этом плохого нет. Мы даже об этом не говорим – все ведь так поступают. В этом ничего плохого нет. Если ваша незамужняя дочка позабыла воспользоваться противозачаточной таблеткой, то ничего страшного, за углом есть хорошая клиника, где делают аборты. Мы просто хотим, чтобы люди становились преданными, а все эти правила – для старомодных людей. Я думаю таким образом, возможно последователей станет больше. Возможно, возможно. Но какова ценность этого?

Эти люди Сай бабы, Шри Шри – они тоже повторяют имена Кришны. Они называют своих детей Сай Рам или что-то в этом роде. Мы тоже так можем делать. Но какой смысл. По крайней мере не такой была программа Прабхупады. Программа Прабхупады была такой – одна луна лучше, чем миллионы звезд. Конечно, мы также хотим проповедовать массам людей. Вот почему у нас Ратха-ятры, большие храмы, чтобы людям было интересно приходить. Но мы не должны жертвовать нашей философией и принципами, чтобы у нас было больше, больше, больше людей.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Ошибочные взгляды на варнашраму»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/t..._genri_vosmom/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Мы не должны быть против родителей*


Вопрос: «До какой степени нужно принимать слова матери?» (далее неразборчиво)

Ответ: - Вы говорите, о полном предании Кришне, что не зависит от родственников, от культуры. Это верно. Это верно. Но не все готовы сразу подняться на эту стадию. Наставления Аванти брахмана касаются тех, кто принимает санньясу. Не все готовы к этому. Поэтому есть система варнашрамы, которая помогает людям развиваться, постепенно прийти к этому моменту полного придания Кришне. Насколько же нужно следовать словам матери?

Все необходимо рассматривать в отношении прогресса в сознании Кришны. Если мать сознает Кришну, то это очень хорошо. В одном комментарии Прабхупада пишет, что мать не должна быть майей. На бенгали во множественном числе звучит как майра – о, майя! Но матери не должны быть майей. Если сын хочет быть сознающим Кришну, она не должна мешать этому, удерживая его.

Итак, мы должны следовать за матерью насколько это совместимо с сознанием Кришны. Мы даже можем до какой-то степени пойти на какой-то компромисс. Если мать против того, чтобы мы становились сознающими Кришну, это не означает, что мы должны отвергать все что она говорит. Мы сами может быть не готовы полностью предаться в сознании Кришны, и совсем не удивительно… то есть, если у нас вдруг сердце изменилось, а у матери – нет. Мы можем постепенно пытаться приводить родителей, которые не заинтересованы в сознании Кришны к сознанию Кришны.

Если мы говорим «до какой степени», что вы хотите, чтобы я сказал? 50 процентов, 60 процентов. Вы просите у меня конкретного ответа на общий вопрос. Я могу дать лишь общий ответ.

Как правило, если только наши родители не крайне против сознания Кришны, мы не должны обрывать с ними отношения. Вчера я говорил с Харе Кришна прабху, который переживает такие трудности. Я привел ему несколько примеров. Один – с Индрадьюмной Свами.

Когда он принял сознание Кришны, его мать была очень разочарована. Она даже не была против того, чтобы он занимался какой-то ерундой, совершенно сумасшедшей, согласно той культуре, хотя сейчас это приемлемо. Она была совершенно кондовым атеистом, и она была против того, чтобы он верил в Бога. Она была очень против. И она даже была не против, если бы он стал индийским садху, типа буддиста. Но она была крайне против веры в Бога. Она была профессором в университете и она была очень горда тем, что не верит в Бога.

Она была в Америке, Индрадьюмна Свами был в Европе, большую часть времени он проводил в Европе. Там была его база. Он не обрывал связи со своей семьей. Он говорил с братом, мать не хотела с ним разговаривать. Но всякий раз, когда новая книга Прабхупады выходила, он посылал ее матери. Он не оскорблял ее по телефону, не говорил ей, что ты пойдешь в ад и так далее. Он просто посылал ей книги. Возможно, если бы кто-то другой дал их ей, она бы их выбросила, но она хранила их в гараже. В Америке, если вы что-то храните в гараже, то это просто какой-то мусор, который вы еще не успели сжечь. Вот так за годы там скопилось много книг. Из какого-то чувства любви к сыну она сохранила книги. И однажды у нее была какая-то боль. Она пошла к врачу. Врач сказал: «У вас рак, вам осталось жить полгода».

Она подумала: «Вот это да, я умру!» И все ее мировоззрение изменилось. Она начала думать, может быть, в конце концов есть Бог. Всю жизнь она была против Бога. Она достала книги из гаража и начала их читать. Затем она спрашивала: как же мне связаться со своим сыном… Ну смысл в том, что за последние полгода она прочитала все книги и умерла повторяя «Харе Кришна»! Индрадьюмна Свами ки – джая!

Итак, есть пример того… хотя трудный случай, сын не следовал тому, что мать говорила, но он при этом не обрывал с ней отношения. Кешава бхарати также. У него был подобный случай. Она была радикальной христианкой. Она фактические его отвергла. Она тоже умерла. Вы можете прочитать эту историю в журнале «Обратно к Богу». За два дня до смерти она получила посвящение. Хотя ранее она была очень горячим противником.

То есть мы можем не следовать наставлениям родителей, которые слишком сильно антагонистичны к сознанию Кришны. Но мы не должны быть против них. И вы же никогда не знаете, как Кришна может им помочь. Через долгое время.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Ответ на письмо о Матери Терезе»*

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/my_ne...tiv_roditeley/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*У нас могут оставаться детские желания быть лидером, вести киртан*

Психологи изучали такое явление как религиозный экстаз. То есть люди становятся одержимыми Божеством. Иногда это происходит в Индии. То есть во время киртана человек начинает вести себя так, как будто в него вселился дух. Они начинают неадекватно себя вести, кричать, падают без чувств. Но это не экстаз любви к Кришне. Может быть духу, приведению, которое живет в них не нравятся звуки киртана. Оно пытается протестовать таким образом. Так или иначе мы должны понять: не каждый, кто погружен в киртан находится на высочайшем уровне сознания Бога.

Мы можем подумать, что преданные действительно сильно привязаны к святому имени. В этом мире много людей, которые привязаны к пению, музыке, танцам. То есть суть в том, что преданному может нравиться много петь киртан, но это не означает само по себе, что он привязан к святому имени Господа. Возможно, они в большей степени привязаны к музыке, мелодии и так далее. Возможно, они привязаны к собственному эгоизму, пытаясь выставить себя великими певцами.

Мы видим как некоторые преданные становятся очень исполнены энтузиазма, если им предлагают вести киртан. В этом году как-то в Маяпуре мне пришлось вести киртан во время мангала-арати. То есть когда там много преданных собирается, больше тысячи человек, каждое утро назначают кого-то, кто будет петь мангала-арати. Там был преданный из Дели, так называемый, который очень расстроился, потому что он хотел вести этот киртан. И он стоял там с таким лицом, как капризный ребенок, которому не нравится что-то. И когда я стал читать Премадхвани: "Джая Ом Вишнупада Парамахамса...", он громко закричал на хинди "Завтра я должен вести этот киртан! Вы должны позаботиться о том, чтобы я вел киртан завтра!" Это не был шестилетний ребенок, это был такой зрелый мужчина. То есть у нас могут оставаться детские желания быть лидером, вести киртан. Я не говорю, что все кто ведет киртан, делают это из эгоистических побуждений. Но такое тоже возможно.

Я хочу сказать на самом деле, что привязанность к святому имени проявляется не в том, как много мы поем святое имя, а в наших качествах. Меня поражает то, как преданные, которые очевидно имеют множество сильных материальных желаний, они испытывают привязанность к сознанию Кришны, к аспектам сознания Кришны, как будто бы они уже достигли уровня чистого преданного.

В Индии до сих пор проводятся спектакли, читаются какие-то священные писания. И людям нравится посещать такие мероприятия. Им нравится слушать или смотреть, то есть принимать участие в таких мероприятиях, в центре которых стоит Кришна. То есть они привлекаются, есть привязанность до какой-то степени. В Бомбее была госпожа Сингал, которая жила недалеко от храма Харе Кришна, была домохозяйкой. И однажды она пришла к Шриле Прабхупаде, у нее был друг, который играл на скрипке. И вот они так радостно стали петь Харе Кришна. То есть там не было никакой договоренности о встрече, они просто неожиданно нагрянули. Присутствовал Тамал Кришна Госвами. Тамал Кришна Госвами отличался строгостью в сознании Кришны. И тогда он посмотрел на Шрилу Прабхупаду с таким видом: что вообще происходит? И Шрила Прабхупада ответил: "Посмотри, это у них естественное влечение к Кришне. Они более продвинуты, чем ты!" Но готовы ли были эти люди посвятить свою жизнь распространению сознанию Кришны, так как это сделал Тамал Кришна Госвами? Безусловно, их привлекает повторение святого имени, но большую часть своей жизни они тратят на какую-то повседневную материальную деятельность. С одной стороны у них есть естественное влечение к святому имени Кришны, но с другой стороны, у них есть сильная привязанность к материальному миру.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Чистый и смешанный вкус к святому имени»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/d..._vesti_kirtan/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Смерть уже близко*

Насколько мы привязаны к этому миру, мы до той степени не можем предаться Кришне. Потому что предание Кришне и привязанность к этому миру – они прямо противоположны друг другу. Желание чувственного наслаждения называется кама – материальное желание. А желание служить Кришне называется према – любовью к Кришне. Нельзя иметь и то и другое. Если вы думаете: я буду наслаждаться этим материальным миром, и также испытывать блаженство кришна-премы, это невозможно.

Есть две ведьмы в сердце, то есть пишачи. Одну называют бхукти-сприха – я буду наслаждаться этим миром, другую называют мукти-сприха – я отрекусь от этого мира. Пока эти ведьмы есть, Бхакти-деви не придет. Ей не нравится это дурное общение. Блаженства бхакти не будет, если мы пытаемся наслаждаться этим миром. Это не возможно. Так что нам нужно решить: хотим мы Кришну или майю. Если мы думаем, я хочу майю и Кришну, то вы получите майю. Потому что думать так это майя. Поэтому Кришна говорит. Он не говорит: «Мам, немножечко, шаранам враджа». Он не говорит: (санскрит, неразборчиво). Он не говорит так. «Делай все, что хочешь и иногда думай обо мне». Он так не говорит.

Вот это – мерило. Мы должны практиковать садхана-бхакти ради очищения. У нас есть материальные желания, у нас есть материальные привязанности, мы обусловленные души, поэтому мы практикуем садхана-бхакти, понимая, что этот мир бесполезен. У нас есть какие-то привязанности, но мы должны стараться преодолеть их. Если мы думаем: ну мы совершаем садхана-бхакти, и ничего страшного в материальных желаниях, это неправильно, это ненормально. Мы должны понять, что они есть, но это не нормально. Я должен стараться преодолеть это. Если мы думаем, я буду совершать бхакти, и также наслаждаться этим миром, то мы обманываем просто и все. Это следует ясно понимать.

Мы должны оставить привязанности к этому миру, иначе не может быть настоящего бхакти. Если мы рекламируем: наслаждайтесь этим миром и также совершайте бхакти, то это не бхакти! Это просто будет сахаджия. Сахаджии хотят наслаждаться и также совершать бхакти. Шрила Прабхупада часто говорил: живите удобно как семейный человек. Но что значит удобно? Это не означает на грубом уровне наслаждать чувства. Вы можете жить с комфортом и также повторять «Харе Кришна». Но если в вас присутствует дух: я буду взращивать в себе материальные желания…

На самом деле сейчас вы уже пожилой человек. Вы должны отправиться во Вриндаван, в Маяпур! Да, действительно! А что вы здесь делаете? У вас есть материальные привязанности? Идите во Вриндаван и в Маяпур, проводите там свое время. Вам не нужно сейчас уже работать. Что вы тут делаете? Ради чего? Если наша цель бхакти, если вы находитесь здесь не ради какой-то особо важной проповеди, то вы должны ехать в святую дхаму и там совершать бхаджан. Зачем здесь оставаться? Не нужно здесь оставаться, привязанным к внукам. Вам снова придется родиться.

Почитайте Бхагаватам про Дхритараштру. В конце жизни вам нужно уйти из дома иначе вы родитесь снова. Идите в святую дхаму, совершайте бхаджан, не оставайтесь. Не наслаждайтесь просто этим вашим комфортом. Вы можете это делать, когда вы семейный человек. Какое-то время вы можете жить удобной жизнью и повторять «Харе Кришна», но когда состаритесь… Смерть уже близко, не нужно оставаться в этих условиях, наслаждаться кондиционерами и так далее. Если вы хотите, если вы хотите Кришну, вы должны прилагать какие-то серьезные усилия.

В какой-то момент нам необходимо сказать Кришне: «Каришйе вачанам тава». Ведь так? Сейчас я буду делать то, что ты хочешь. В какой-то момент мы должны это делать. Мы не можем вечно откладывать все на потом. Жизнь подходит к концу. Так что сейчас вы вридхаваста, сейчас вы пожилой человек. Я не знаю, сколько вам лет, но вы выглядите пожилым человеком. Это означает, что не так много времени осталось.

Сейчас пришло время интенсивного служения – бхаджана. Конечно, вы также можете отправиться в Маяпур, и во Вриндаван и просто впустую проводить время. Иногда там люди просто болтают весь день. Но вы должны идти туда и совершать там интенсивное служение и повторять 64 круга. Повторяйте 64 круга и займите себя полностью. Сейчас вы должны это делать. В противном случае, как вы сможете преодолеть материальные привязанности? Сейчас время садханы. Время обычной садханы уже закончилось, потому что человеческая жизнь уже почти закончилась. Если у вас эти привязанности держались столько лет, сейчас настало время оставить их. Иначе у вас не будет шансов.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Наслаждение, отречение, служение»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/smert_uje_blizko/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*В сознании Кришны мы признаем, что есть другие пути ведущие к Богу*

Сознание Кришны подразумевает веру в предание: адау шраддха. В начале должна быть вера. Мы не можем продвинуться в сознании Кришны без веры и преданности. Это необходимо. Это абсолютное положение. Это ясно. Это возможно одна из причин, почему мы привлеклись сознанием Кришны с самого начала. По этой причине люди привлекаются фундаментальными религиями. Те, кто пропагандируют либеральное образование, удивляются, что столько людей, несмотря на пропаганду либерального образования, привлекаются фундаменталистскими религиями. Одна из причин этому, что в фундаменталистских религиях все ясно, даже если они ошибаются. По крайней мере, они ясно очерчивают путь: делай это, не делай то.

Людям нужно какое-то руководство в жизни. Люди сбиты с толку. Они в тупике. Они понимают, что в Исламе нельзя есть свинину. Хорошо. И вы можете есть говядину, если коров убили методом халяль. Тогда это приемлемо. То есть вы можете это делать, вы не должны этого делать, тогда все будет хорошо. Это может показаться чем-то примитивным, но, по крайней мере, там все ясно.

Абсолютизм также исключителен, то есть он утверждает, что это правильно, а остальные заблуждаются.

На самом деле в сознании Кришны, хотя мы абсолютисты, мы не являемся приверженцами позиции: только наш путь, все остальные заблуждаются. Как это часто бывает в религиях. Я воспитывался в католической традиции. Обычно в христианстве, если вы не христианин, то вы будете гореть в аду вечно. И в частности, если вы родились в ирландской культуре: если вы не католик, то вы будете гореть в аду вечно. Потому что Богу нравятся только католики.

Я не мог разобраться в этом, я не мог представить себе: как, почему только католики, чем католики лучше протестантов. Поэтому я думал: «Что же мне делать?» Если с одной стороны дороги стоит католическая церковь, с другой – протестантская, а я стою посередине, и в судный день Бог приходит, я должен броситься в католическую церковь, по крайней мере, чтобы спастись (смех в зале).

Все говорят: «Наш путь единственно верный!» На самом деле в сознании Кришны мы этого не говорим. То есть у нас есть абсолютное положение. Кришна говорит: «Сарва дхарман паритьяджья». В конце концов человек должен прийти к этому положению. Но в то же время мы признаем, что есть другие пути ведущие к Богу. И любая религиозная система, если у нее есть какое-то представление о Боге – это шаг. Может быть не очень продвинутый шаг, но это шаг.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Традиционный подход к сознанию Кришны», часть 1.*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/m...m_drugie_puti/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dimas

На самом деле вайшнавские общины должны быть, то, что сейчас называется «строгими». Меня многие называют строгим. Это шутка, я совсем не строг. Вы не знаете, что такое быть строгим. Я просто пытаюсь следовать элементарным, базовым вещам, которые Прабхупада по своей снисходительности нам дал. Прабхупада был очень либерален с нами. Если вы будете следовать просто базовым вещам… Кто-то может сказать: «О, как строго!» Прабхупада сам сказал: «Я на 80 процентов более либерален, чем мой Гуру-махарадж!» И он был либеральным, если учесть атмосферу, которая тогда царила. То есть мы плюхнулись в такую лужу чувственных наслаждений, что мы думаем, что если кто-то встает рано утром, идет на мангала-арати, у-у, какой кошмар, он такой фанатик! Он просто следует самому обычному принципу, а люди думают: вот это да, вот это уж перебор.

Где тогда сознание Кришны? Что мы вообще здесь делаем тогда? Все приходят на прасад, мы знаем. Но если это все после 25-ти лет. Ну вы должны приходить на прасад, оставаться на прасад, но может быть еще что-то нужно посещать? Прабхупада написал эти книги. Это же не было просто его хобби. Знаете, у него бессонница была. И у него была некая творческая жилка и он просто самовыражался написанием этих книг. Хорошие книги, иногда можно почитать: между Гарри Поттером и чем-нибудь еще. Да, это классический ведический труд.

Прабхупада был очень серьезным и он хотел, чтобы мы были серьезными, если мы вообще хотим быть сознающими Кришну. Мы должны быть как можно серьезнее. Мы уже… Арджуна боялся варна-санкары. Варна-санкара могла возникнуть от женщин даже в той культуре, но мы варна-санкара, дети другой варна-санкары. Уже целая парампара. И в современный век это уже кульминация. Все общество вверх ногами. И это уже кульминация. Сейчас – свободный секс. И даже правительство поддерживает незамужних матерей. Мы такие прогрессивные, мы вдохновляем их на гомосексуальные браки среди священников. И у нас в прошлом году парижский священник со своей подружкой приехал сюда, да? Она не была его подружкой? Мы должны быть осторожными… В аэропорту Цюриха… А, не буду говорить, это ужасно. Позднее расскажу, если хотите, это просто отвратительно…

Так или иначе, это общество очень падшее, но люди считают, что это нормально. Это нормально, в порядке вещей. Если мы создаем такую атмосферу, то это тоже становится нормальным среди преданных, но это совсем ненормально. Незаконный секс на том же уровне, что и употребление мяса, азартные игры, одурманивающие средства. Если это становится приемлемым в вайшнавском обществе, это считается нормальным. А если кто-то говорит, что это плохо, это неправильно, ему говорят: а что с тобой не так?

Как в Бангладеш, когда я там был впервые 27 лет назад. Тогда… Конечно за все это время проповедь ИСККОН возымела действие, но тогда можно было встретить людей, играющих на мриданге киртан с кантхималами. Они были даже гуру – кастовыми Госвами. Они очень вдохновлены киртаном. Но они едят рыбу и они считают это нормальным. Даже как-то я обращался к одному инициированному преданному. Я ему говорил: «Вот, они едят рыбу». Он говорит: «А что в этом плохого?» Он говорил: «Наш гуру в нашей деревне тоже ест рыбу и все другие вайшнавы. Они все вайшнавы. Они дольше вас вайшнавы. Они всю жизнь вайшнавы. Что вы знаете о вайшнавах? Они все едят рыбу!» То есть они создают атмосферу, в которой греховная деятельность представляется как нечто вполне нормальное и приемлемое. И они даже ссылаются на авторитет: вот видите, наш гуру тоже есть рыбу.

Мы можем видеть это прямо собственными глазами. Аналогичное осквернение имеет место в нашем вайшнавском обществе сегодня. Кто-то говорит: «Смотрите, развелись, нужно что-то сказать». «Да, это нормально». Знакомо звучит? Это нормально, все так делают. Даже гуру так поступают. И это становится нормой, это становится приемлемым чем-то, это уже не считается грехом. И все вайшнавское общество оскверняется, потому что греховное становится нормой, потому что очень многие люди начинают это делать. И мы думаем, что это в порядке вещей…

Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Развод неизбежен»

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Это великое искусство – возрождать дух служения в людях*

Я одно всегда подчеркиваю, когда говорю о варнашраме. И это относится не только к варнашраме, но и к управлению всем обществом в сознании Кришны. Хотя, основывать фермы, выращивать культуры - это то, к чему люди не привыкли. Убеждать людей принимать участие в этом - нелегко. Но самая трудная, очень важная часть – это строительство общин, это когда преданные сотрудничают друг с другом. И это труднее, чем жить просто без электричества.

Сделать так, чтобы все вместе работали – труднее, потому что Кали-юга – это эпоха ссор и лицемерия. Кали значит «калах», то есть ссоры, раздоры. Похоже, что часто, даже среди преданных очень трудно придти к сотрудничеству. Хотя люди могут быть искренними, но у них разные взгляды, разное отношение к происходящему. Объединение людей и сохранение единства – это очень трудная задача. Но это возможно. Этот проект, в частности, переживает трудный период. Я не думаю, что основная причина – недостаток дождей. Это конечно большая трудность, но главная причина в том, что отношения между преданными оставляют желать лучшего.

Но мы должны стараться учиться, получать опыт. Вы можете подумать, что я очень груб. Но я вас уверяю, раньше я был гораздо хуже. Это созвучно распространенной шутке. Часто видишь в домах, особенно на западе, ну не так часто, время от времени, таблички: «Пожалуйста простите, что этот дом такой грязный и неаккуратный, но не переживайте, обычно все гораздо хуже». Что-то вроде этого.

Да, я работал много лет под руководством Прабхавишну Свами. Про него можно сказать, что его постигла неудача, но что касается меня, я много лет служил под его руководством и его действия нельзя назвать неудачей. Он сделал столько всего хорошего. В какой-то момент я увидел, что он гораздо лучше строит отношения с людьми, чем я. И я сознательно пытался учиться у него этому. Так что я был хуже.

Так что мы можем научиться. Мы можем учиться и двигаться вперед. Нет никаких неудач. В этом эксперименте варнашрамы, мы можем ожидать, что будут препятствия или откаты, но мы должны учиться. Мы можем многому научиться. Во-первых, мы можем научиться тому, чтобы быть более внимательными, прежде чем определять место для наших проектов. Допустим дефицит дождя усложняет все дело, даже если хорошая команда, хорошие лидеры и все остальное благоприятствует. Если земля по какой-то причине проблематична, это все усложняет. Здесь земля вполне хороша, но недостаток дождей все усложняет. В Бенгалии очень много дождя и из-за этого почва страдает, потому что все смывает. Земля там очень бедная, это тоже все усложняет. Это то, чему мы должны научиться. Нам много чему еще нужно научиться. Но это зависит уже от отдельных лиц: как улучшать.

Еще нужно научиться тому, что не нужно ждать какой-то утопии, что все будет абсолютно идеально. Это было возможно в период правления господа Рамачандры. После того, как он победил Равану, все было замечательно, но потом снова, по каким-то обстоятельствам Сита вынуждена была уйти. И это всех так опечалило. Мы не должны ожидать какой-то утопии. Тогда мы сможем научиться тому, как строить отношения с разными преданными. Шрила Прабхупада очень хорошо умел вдохновлять людей на служение. Это великое искусство – возрождать дух служения в людях.

Конечно, в варнашраме нам приходится иметь дело с разными людьми. Возможно, мы имеем дело с людьми разной мотивации. Не все руководствуются абсолютно чистыми мотивами. Но в начале проекта варнашрамы должны быть преданные, которые действительно преданы этому делу, понимают цель и готовы идти на жертвы. Преданные здесь, они шли на жертвы и отдавали себя очень этому. И это великая заслуга, нельзя этим пренебрегать.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Трудности в варнашраме – это не провал»*

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/vozrojdat_duh_slujeniya/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати уже торпедировал эту идею*

Мы всегда должны молиться. На самом деле не только в трудностях, а во всех обстоятельствах мы должны молиться Кришне. Нароттам дас Тхакур учит нас, что мы всегда должны молиться. Всегда молиться Кришне должно стать нашей привычкой. Но молитва может стать интенсивной, если мы чувствуем, что мы в опасности.

Правильно ли молиться Кришне: «Сейчас мое тело больно…» Означает ли это, что мы отождествляем себя с телом, если мы просим Кришну излечить его? Мы можем сказать, Кришна я знаю, что я не тело, но «человеческое тело, это инструмент, с помощью которого мы можем служить Кришне».

Так что мы можем молиться Кришне о хорошем здоровье. Или мы можем молиться так: «Кришна, я знаю, что я не тело, и я могу служить тебе во всех обстоятельствах, но я – неофит и для меня трудно сосредоточиться на служении, если у меня нет нормального здоровья». То есть человек может честно молиться: «Пожалуйста, дай мне достаточно здоровья, чтобы я мог служить тебе должным образом». Можно так молиться. Возможно, это будет честной молитвой. Хотя может быть, она не на самом высоком уровне, но опять же, мы должны понимать, каков наш уровень.

Мы можем молиться Кришне: «Дай мне джанма айшварйа шута шри. Дай мне джанму». Здесь мы можем предположить, что меня бы уважали в человеческом обществе, я буду богат, здоров, буду хорошо выглядеть, иметь хорошее образование, разум. Потому что если я буду таким, и я – твой преданный, то многие тоже захотят стать твоими преданными, так что это хорошая проповедь...

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур в этом отношении комментирует. Почему Кришна не делает всех своих преданных материально-процветающими, красивыми, свободными ото всех трудностей? Он объясняет, что Кришна сознательно помещает своих преданных в трудное положение, чтобы материалистичные люди не подумали, что результат преданного служения – это жить роскошной материалистичной жизнью в этом мире. Они бы никогда не получили истинного послания преданного служения, которое состоит в том, чтобы предаться Кришне. Так что, конечно есть такая проповедь. Она весьма распространена в нашем Движении или, по крайней мере, в некоторых частях этого мира. Чтобы у преданных была хорошая карьера, хорошая работа, чтобы многие люди захотели стать преданными. Но Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати уже торпедировал эту идею, то есть разрушил ее, сказав, что преданные не хотят… Кришна помещает своих преданных в трудное положение, чтобы люди не привлекались преданным служением по неверной причине.

Так что настоящий стандарт, это принимать все то, что Кришна дает нам и молиться. И то, и другое. Должны ли мы молиться, чтобы Кришна избавил нас от трудностей? Конечно, мы должны! Наша высшая молитва должна быть такой, что в какой бы ситуации мы ни оказались, мы должны просто служить Кришне бескорыстно. В частности, преданный молится:

_на дханам на джанам на сундарим кавитам ва джагад-иша камайе  

мама джанмани джанманишваре бхаватад бхактир ахаитуки твайи_

Он молится: я не хочу…

Как, например, если взять современный храм. Мы можем предположить, о чем люди молятся там. Люди приходят ради дхан, джан, сундари. То есть ты приходишь в современный храм и нажимаешь на кнопку, чего ты хочешь: дхан, джан или сундари? И мы за тебя вознесем молитву. Дхан значит стать богатым, джан значит победить на выборах, и сундари значит получить красивую жену. Один, два, три и четвертая кнопка для мукти. Ее почти не используют, но она просто там находится, на тот случай, если кто-то захочет ею воспользоваться. И затем приходит последователь Чайтаньи Махапрабху и говорит: «Я не хочу ничего этого!» «Что?! Что ты имеешь ввиду, говоря, что не хочешь? Все ради этого приходят!» «Нет, я хочу только служения!» Чайтанья Махапрабху учит, что мы хотим только служения, без какого-либо мотива. Вот о чем нужно молиться, вот как Шри Чайтанья учит нас молиться.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Молиться или не молиться»*

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/bhakt...val_etu_ideyu/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Варган

"Эта идея, когда мы одеваемся какими-то фольклорными персонажами (на харинаму – прим.) – это нонсенс. Это просто нонсенс. Но эти вещи происходят. Целая мода в нашем Движении. И внутри Индии и за пределами Индии мы думаем, что главное – это чтобы публика нас признавала. Хорошо, но они должны признавать нас на наших условиях, а не на их условиях, иначе мы идем на компромиссы.

Это – очень тяжелая ситуация, потому что практически Движение большей частью было просто атаковано всевозможными вот этими идеями одевания Радхи-Кришны в одежды Санта-Клауса. Представление нашего Движения, то есть послание, которое мы несем в мир, мы делаем видео для общественности такое, словно цель Движения сознания Кришны – кормить детей в школах, чтобы у них было лучшее будущее. Это неправда, которой людей кормят. То есть в обществе говорят: отдавайте детей в школы, в которых в сущности превращают их в рабов. Ну да, с одной стороны, если вы будете учиться хорошо, у вас будет лучшая возможность стать таким высокопоставленным рабом, вместо того, чтобы быть рабом низшего звена. Если будете учиться прилежно, вы сможете выйти… Вместо того, чтобы иметь долг в 100 тысяч, вы будете иметь долг в 500 тысяч. То есть вы будете рабом более высокой категории.

Мы не должны быть частью всего этого. Этого вонючего, демонического, эксплуатационного, промывающего мозги общества. Мы должны предлагать людям лучшую альтернативу всему этому. Если мы представляем своих преданных как подражающих Деду Морозу, то это все выглядит дешево. Словно в нашем Движении нет глубины, просто пантомима какая-то. Наше Движение – это просто какая-то пантомима. Что касается комиков, Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что мы не хотим представлять Кришну так, чтобы люди относились как-то легкомысленно к этому, словно Кришна – это просто какой-то объект шуток.

Конечно наши великие философы в Бангалоре, они сделали мультик, стоимостью в миллионы рупий, о Кришне, зная хорошо, что Шрила Прабхупада этого не хотел. Они очень детально все это оправдали, но в общем и целом они просто не следуют Шриле Прабхупаде.

Итак, существуют нападки изнутри и со стороны ритвиков тоже. Множество разных ложных идей витает в атмосфере. Что тут поделаешь? Что вы вообще можете сделать. Я бы советовал: нужно просто сохранять дистанцию. То, что мне говорят – это приведет к разъединению… Мы получаем эти письма из России. Мы кормим бедных, то есть мы следуем этим программам, ходим в кармической одежде, не говорим «Харе Кришна». И мы кормим бедных, чтобы общественность нас признавала. И некоторые из ваших учеников протестуют, они говорят, что лучше, чтобы эти преданные выходили, распространяли книги. Но, так или иначе, мы все должны сотрудничать, потому что единство важно. Но единство может прийти тогда, когда мы убеждены.

Мы приходим в сознание Кришны добровольно, чтобы следовать процессу, поскольку у нас есть вера, что это очистит нас. У нас есть вера, что если мы будем следовать тому, что нам дал Шрила Прабхупада, это очистит нас. И когда мы видим, что происходят изменения в процессе, которые очень отличаются от того, что давал Шрила Прабхупада, это очевидно. Когда вот этот… Мы не чувствуем, то есть мы не можем отдаться добровольно этому процессу, потому что у нас другой опыт: когда мы выходим на харинама-санкиртану, когда все преданные одеты как преданные, когда они поют ради услаждения Чайтаньи Махапрабху, ради того, чтобы всех возвысить. Есть разница, если мы выйдем, как преданные одеты в какие-то одежды пантомимы, в какие-то костюмы, проводят какой-нибудь парад, чтобы ублажить публику, то опыт будет другой совсем.

Когда преданных отвлекают от прямой проповеди сознания Кришны, на какую-то деятельность, которая направлена на то, чтобы ублажить там муниципалитет, чтобы они были довольны нами… Как, например, наши преданные идут добровольцами, чтобы подметать улицу. Наши преданные не предназначены для того, чтобы быть [добровольцами].

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Видоизмененный киртан»

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Значит, вера в Бхагавад-гиту ведет к поддержке абортов и браков между гомосексуалистами?*

Недостаточно просто относиться к Бхагавад-гите как к какой-то вдохновляющей философии, которая определяет мою жизнь. Необходимо следовать шастра-видхи – правилам и ограничениям из писаний. Это важное наставление. Не просто думать и рассуждать о космических учениях Кришны. Кришна также здесь говорит, что в шастрах есть правила и ограничения, которым мы должны следовать.

Меня вдохновляет эта тема, потому что мне сообщили, что одна молодая женщина, которая занимает политическое положение в Америке, публично превозносит Бхагавад-гиту, но при этом она открыто поддерживает права женщин выбирать: делать аборты или нет. Она также поддерживает браки геев, однополые браки между мужчинами или между женщинами. То есть она считает, что закон это должен позволять. И обе эти деятельности противоречат предписаниям шастр, не только ведическим текстам, но писаниям любой религии. Кроме разве что вудаизма и сатанизма, если их вообще можно причислить к религиям. Любая религия, которая заявляет о вере в Бога и имеет какую-то моральную основу, будет осуждать, не позволять аборты… И я вообще не думаю, что о браках геев кто-то думал до недавних времен. Даже в 70-х годах, когда геи появились, никто не думал о браках среди них, это все позднее появилось.

Итак, это подход половины курицы: ардха кукути ньяя. Вы выбираете из шастр то, что вам нравится и не придаете значения тому, что вам не нравится. Но здесь Кришна говорит, что тот, кто отвергает указания шастр и действует по собственной прихоти, не достигает ни совершенства, ни счастья, ни высшей цели. Возможно, они скажут, что здесь говорится про него, а не про нее. Здесь говорится «саха», что означает «он» или «она». А в английском до недавнего времени говорилось «he» - он, под этим подразумевалась также и «она». В большинстве случаев. Сейчас это все политизировано.

Как человек может заявлять, что он последователь Бхагавад-гиты, и думать, что Бхагавад-гита – это что-то очень хорошее, проповедовать Бхагавад-гиту, способствовать ее распространению, и в то же время, поддерживать действия, которые не только противоречат шастрам, но которые грубо греховные? […]

В шастрах есть виваха-самскары, виваха-ягья, то есть брак. Это подробно там описано. Там всегда говорится, что брак между мужчиной и женщиной, никогда межну женщиной и женщиной или мужчиной и мужчиной. Это просто немыслимо даже было, это просто отсутствует.

Итак, это действие, которое противоречит шастре. И как кто-то, кто заявляет, что его вдохновляет Бхагавад-гита, может содействовать таким явно греховным действиям. Еще возникает один вопрос: почему наши, так называемые преданные, пропагандируют эту женщину, которая это пропагандирует? Они говорят: «Она пропагандирует Бхагавад-гиту!» Приводят аргумент, мы же всегда цитировали Ганди, который говорил, что в минуты темноты я открываю Бхагавад-гиту и нахожу там какой-то свет. Я сказал, что мы цитируем и других людей, Эмерсона, Тора. […]

В Америке происходят культурные войны между, широко выражаясь, христианами правого крыла, которые против абортов, браков гомосексуалистов, которые хотят, чтобы в школах были введены молитвы, преподавали креационазм, то есть, то что вселенная не возникла случайно, а была создана, и не только вселенная, а формы жизни были созданы… А с другой стороны все остальные люди, которые говорят, что нужно позволять аборты, выступают за права геев.

Итак, эта женщина, поддерживая это все… Эти вопросы настолько серьезные. Каждый политик в Америке должен на своем веб-сайте указывать на чьей стороне он находится, это не просто какие-то тривиальные вопросы. Эти вопросы вызывают живой интерес у людей, они всегда обращаются на это внимание. И политик должен указывать на своем веб-сайте какова его позиция по этим вопросам. Люди будут смотреть на это и выбирать: как голосовать. Это главным образом определяет позицию людей. Вот что такое культурные войны. Некоторые люди выступают резко против абортов, некоторые очень сильно за это.

Какой должны быть наша позиция? Это должно быть очевидно: мы не можем поддерживать аборты. Мы очень резко против этого, это ужасно, это очень греховно. Самое поразительное для меня то, что именно женщина выступает за это. Я имею ввиду, что, конечно, мы не хотим думать как функционирует психология демонов, но можно вообще представить, что мужчина захочет, чтобы его жена сделала аборт, потому что это слишком обременительно, заботиться о лишних детях. Но чтобы мать захотела сделать аборт? Но именно женщина… Сложно себе представить.

Слушаешь много историй о сострадании, о любви и о том, что в нашем обществе должно быть больше женщин, потому что у них такая сострадательная любящая природа. Но, они хотят играть большую роль в обществе со всей их сострадательной природой, добавив к этому то, что они называют «правом выбора»: право сделать аборт или дать жизнь. […]

Как это может продолжаться? Как мы можем содействовать? Это одна из нас. Она говорит и пропагандирует Бхагавад-гиту. Люди посмотрят и увидят на веб-сайте: Значит ваша Бхагавад-гита к этому ведет? Вера в Бхагавад-гиту, вдохновение от Бхагавад-гиты ведет к этому, к поддержке браков между гомосексуалистами, абортов и так далее?

Фактически, если мы кого-то прославляем, прославляем какого-то политика в Америке, мы ему или ей придаем большой вес, уважение. Это означает, что косвенно мы поддерживаем эту позицию. По крайней мере, это помещает нас в очень тяжелое положение, если мы содействуем. Допустим, эта женщина воспитывалась как преданная. Мы говорим так. И таким образом мы делаем ее нашим представителем. Она влиятельный человек, она говорит о Бхагавад-гите, ее позиция при этом такова, что она за аборты и за гейские браки. Если говорить о культурной войне, это ставит нас в положение поддерживающих эти вещи. О, она нас поддерживает! И вот это поддерживает! У нас нет позиции.

У нас также должна быть позиция. У всех церквей в Америке есть позиция. Но мы слишком слабы. Мы хотим быть на обеих сторонах. Мы должны ясно заявлять: каково наше положение. Но у нас нет позиции, мы просто духовны. Но это нонсенс!

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Аборты, права геев и брюссельская капуста»*


Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/v...bhagavad_gitu/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Варган

"_– Посмотрите, вашей дочери уже 15-16. Когда вы ее выдадите замуж?

– Нет-нет, она должна закончить колледж…

– Но ведь это рекомендует Прабхупада?

– Нет-нет, сейчас все по-другому_.

То есть вам все равно, что говорит Прабхупада? Тем временем в колледже, у них парни, девушки, аборты. «Ну, моя дочь должна получить образование!» Образование в чем? Она должна научиться готовить идли-досу и заботиться о детях. Тело женщины предназначено для заботы о детях, но они этого тоже не хотят._ Кам доха маре экх_. Они не хотят детей, дети – это просто источник беспокойств, женщина должна сделать себе карьеру, стать главой общества. Столько ошибочных идей. Кто готов принять то, что говорит Прабхупада? Во всех отношениях.

Сейчас они изобрели философию: ну мы признаем то, что говорит Прабхупада о духовных вещах, но не о материальных вещах. Прабхупада никогда не говорил о материальных вещах! Его советы для жизни в материальном мире основаны на советах Кришны. Полностью. Поэтому это – духовные советы. Прабхупада дает нам духовную формулу того, как жить в материальном мире, чтобы выбраться из него, а не для того, чтобы больше в нем запутаться. Таким образом, мы только вовлекаемся в эту гуру-авагью. Мы считаем, что это совет обычного человека, который не подходит сейчас. Я знаю лучше. То есть мы считаем его обычным человеком: у него - свое мнение, у меня – свое. Все это очень опасно. Например, мы видим, когда материалистическое общество становится разложившимся, ему приходит конец. Точно также в религиозном обществе, когда люди разлагаются и допускают, позволяют греховную деятельность, такому обществу тоже приходит конец".

Бхакти Викаша Свами, из лекции «Святость женщины», 2013 год.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Если мы ненавидим людей, то мы не можем дать им никакого блага*

*ВОПРОС:* (не слышен)

*ОТВЕТ МАХАРАДЖА:* Да, мы должны проповедовать другим. На самом деле, если мы не проповедуем против этого, то «маунам саммати лакшанам» – молчание знак согласия. Поэтому мы должны проповедовать. Это хороший момент. Мы должны проповедовать против этого. Если мы не проповедуем, чтобы возвышать других, то своим негласным согласием мы можем сами заразиться их отношением, их сознанием. Мы должны ясно понимать, не ненавидя людей окружающих нас, не осуждая их, мы должны при этом понимать, что мы живем в очень очень греховном обществе. И люди не должны так жить.

Если человек чувствует себя удобно и уютно в этом современном материалистическом обществе, то он не находится в должном сознании Кришны. Эта кажущаяся удобной американская жизнь среднего класса, мы должны понимать, что это получено путем страшного насилия по отношению к дживам, к земле. Это греховное общество, если называть вещи своими именами.

*ВОПРОС:* Приходится иметь дело с людьми на работе, которые стри-санги – не преданные Кришны. Как нам найти баланс?

*ОТВЕТ МАХАРАДЖА:* Ответ уже был. Мы должны проповедовать. На работе, возможно, не рекомендуется проповедовать прямо, тем не менее, если мы общаемся с людьми день ото дня, мы должны стараться помочь им, так или иначе. Разве нет? Может быть дать им прасад или поставить изображение Кришны на свой стол, чтобы люди знали, что вы преданный. И в какой-то момент они, возможно, зададут вопросы об этом. По крайней мере можно постараться дать им какой-то прасад, постараться помочь им. Мы – последователи Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Если мы общаемся с людьми каждый день, то мы конечно должны стараться принести им какое-то благо.

Мы можем проповедовать людям иногда более прямо, то есть посещая харинама-санкиртану или распространяя книги. Прямо в храм столько людей приходит в ресторан. То есть можно просто приводить их в храм, показывать им… Есть очень много разных методов. Они знают, что мы – преданные. Если они не очень антагонистично настроены, вы можете приглашать их в храм. И естественно, приняв прасад, каждый останется под впечатлением. Даже с эстетической точки зрения этот храм производит большое впечатление (Храм Шри Шри Радхи Калачанджи, Даллас, штат Техас, США – прим.), и это уже дает нам фундамент для дальнейшей проповеди, для дальнейшего диалога с ними. То есть здесь есть определенное пространство для проповеди.

Это долг всех последователей Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху – проповедовать послание сознания Кришны в зависимости от наших способностей. Мы должны это делать. И это поможет нам быть свободными от этого пагубного влияния, вызываемого общением с материалистичными людьми. Хотя вы также можете помнить об этом. Все это начинается с размышления, чувствования, желания. Все последователи Шрилы Прабхупады должны очень хорошо сознавать вот это сильное желание Шрилы Прабхупады учреждать сельские общины в сознании Кришны. По крайней мере мы должны об этом знать, думать об этом. И откуда мы знаем, может быть, что-то разовьется из этого. Я просто говорю об этом. Но все начинается с разговоров, потом кто-то может начать действовать. На это уходят годы. Какие-то преданные, которые общаются со мной, они уже основывают какие-то такие проекты.

Если мы действительно развиваемся в сознании Кришны, мы естественно потеряем интерес ко всему этому материалистическому обществу. Разве нет? Что вы думаете? Вы мне написали об этом. Не думайте, что все обязательно должны отправиться жить на землю в сельской местности. Вы можете жить современной американской жизнью. Как я уже сказал, мы же не ненавидим всех. Мы должны понимать, что все это общество греховно, но наше отношение должно быть таким, что мы должны видеть, что люди сбиты с толку, они несчастны, они неудачливы. Мы не ненавидим людей! Если мы ненавидим людей, то мы не можем им проповедовать, мы не можем дать им никакого блага. Поэтому большинство из вас здесь в этой комнате, проведет большую часть времени в так называемом нормальном обществе, поэтому мы должны постараться отдать что-нибудь этому обществу.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Отказ от общения с женщинами»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/e...avidim_lyudey/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Мы не должны думать: «Я не собираюсь быть Рама-бхактой, это что-то низкое!»*

*ВОПРОС:* Поклонение Кришне выше, чем поклонение Раме или Вишну?

*ОТВЕТ МАХАРАДЖА:* С одной стороны да, но мы не должны… Когда мы думаем о высшем. Мы думаем, что это выше или лучше. В действительности: Рама, Нрисимха, Вараха – это все Кришна. Что касается расы, Кришна – акхила расамрита мурти, он является вершиной всех рас. Но мы не должны думать: «Я не собираюсь быть Рама-бхактой, это что-то низкое! Я буду Кришна-бхактой!» Это мирское сознание. У каждого преданного свои личные отношения с Кришной.

Хануман сказал: «Я знаю, что Вишну – Господь Шри, Лакшми и Рама – Господь Джанаки, Ситы – это Верховный Господь, но что касается меня, то для меня нет никого, кроме лотосоокого Рамы!» Все это вопрос личного вкуса. Можно понять, что полные, совершенные отношения возможны с Кришной, но это не означает, что Раме и Хануману чего-то не хватает в плане расы. Поклонение гопи является высшей формой поклонения, но мы не должны думать, что чего-то не достает и что-то нечистое присутствует в тех, кто обращается к Господу в других формах, нежели к Кришне. Это мирское сознание.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Камах Камапрадах Прабхух»*

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/byt_rama_bhaktoy/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Нас уже культурно программируют!*

На западе факт того, что нужно покориться какой-то личности, обращаться к ней за руководством, отталкивает людей. Хотя сам закон этого требует. С пятилетнего возраста вы должны посылать своих детей в школу, чтобы их там обрабатывали, давали им то, во что они должны верить. Это считается правильным. Они говорят: «Иди в школу». 10 лет там надо учиться? Сколько в Англии сейчас? До 18 лет? Они только в 18 лет могут уйти из школы. Не раньше. Когда я был ребенком, по-моему в 15 можно было. Затем они до 16 подняли, теперь уже до 18. И дальше это будет продолжаться.

Затем, после того как они вас обработают в течение 10-12 лет, они скажут: вы можете думать теперь, что хотите. После того как вас обработали, промыли вам мозги, вам позволяют думать самостоятельно. Одурачивание.

Есть такое представление, выбираете, что хотите думать, что хотите делать, но забавно, что люди на Западе, они не совсем одно и то же выбирают, но примерно в аналогичных категориях. Например, некоторые в Северной Ирландии выбирают быть юнионистами. Во Франции, например, вряд ли кто хочет быть частью Объединенного Королевства (Великобритании – прим.) королевы. У них вообще представления об этом нет, потому что у них другое культурное воспитание. Кто у них там? Католики? Националисты? Или кто-то становится атеистом. Но они тоже идут за лидером. Лидер атеистов Британии сегодня это Ричард Докинз, Сэм Харрис на другой стороне планеты и иже с ними. Они дают идеи и люди следуют за ними. Люди говорят, что вы можете сами выбирать во что верить. Люди верят в большой взрыв. Да, мы верим в это, конечно, это наука. Но они же не знают, они не изучали эту науку. Все говорят: да, был большой взрыв. Мы спрашиваем: «А можете доказать?» Спросите любого ученого. Они не могут доказать. Но почти у всех людей на улице нет никакого представления об этих научных гипотезах, которые они поддерживают. Они просто верят в это, потому что их учили в школе этому. Повсюду.

Итак, каждый, знает он или нет, получает наставления, руководствуется советами других. Нам могут сказать: «Выбирайте свой путь!» Но нас уже культурно программируют! Даже если люди хотят быть другими, их все равно уже программируют. К примеру, в 80-х началась такая мода – носить такие кольца. Что это у вас на губе? Как это называется? Пирсинг. Это кусочек стали или что? Это колечко во рту. Вот тогда это было чем-то другим. Но сейчас все почти так делают. Прежде были хиппи и битники, еще кто-то. Все они были уникальны. Уникальны, но они в общем-то все одинаковы. Их считали уникальными, но в сущности они все одинаковы. Потому что возможности для того, чтобы быть индивидуальностью очень ограничены. Так что это представление о том, что мы самовыражаемся… Да, могут быть какие-то лидеры на этих поприщах. Пикассо – лидер, наверное, современного экспрессионизма - выражения безумия, своего сумасшедшего больного сознания. Люди идут за ним.

Я часто рассказываю реальную историю. Где-то три-четыре года назад в Штатах, в Филадельфии мы проезжали мимо какого-то очень солидного большого здания. Красивая лужайка. И затем я увидел целую кучу мусора рядом. Я спросил: «Зачем они навалили целую кучу мусора перед таким красивым зданием?» И затем я увидел табличку: «Современное искусство. Музей Филадельфии». Я понял, что это оказывается произведение искусства. Это должно нечто выражать. Если вас кто-то пытается оштрафовать за то, что вы выбрасываете мусор, вы можете сказать: «Я самовыражаюсь! Это произведение искусства!» Или кто-нибудь идет в галерею с баллончиками краски и размалевывает все картины и говорит, что он самовыражается. Кто-то пошел и замалевал все картины. Одна картина стоила 500 тысяч фунтов, и он взял и замалевал ее баллончиком и говорил: «Я так самовыражаюсь!»

Вот таким же образом они проталкивают порнографию. Ужасная порнография, но они говорят, что это искусство. Это выражение себя, своего творческого порыва. Шрила Прабхупада называл это современным обществом кошек и собак. Я всегда считал, что это оскорбление по отношению к кошкам и собакам, потому что кошки и собаки не настолько деградировали. Как же избавиться от этого бардака? Как вырваться из этого беспорядка? Мы должны вопрошать о том, что является нашим истинным благом среди этого безумия. Кришна даже говорит о благочестивом ведическом обществе как об обществе в полной иллюзии. Что уж говорить об этом совершенно безумном мире.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, «Лекция на церемонии посвящения»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/n...rogrammiruyut/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Вы просто присоединяетесь к этому стаду овец*

Человек должен быть действительно разумным, очень разумным, чтобы задуматься о цели жизни и о том, как выбраться из этого ящика культурной глупости, в который нас поместили. И не просто принимать за чистую монету все, потому что все остальные делают – я тоже должен делать. Так работает мода, это глупая мода. Все должны такую прическу носить или этакую. И это постоянно меняется. Так что человек должен обладать серьезным разумом, чтобы выйти из этого круга мышления, который вам навязывается и задуматься: а что же я делаю, кто я такой, какова цель жизни, куда мы все направляемся.

Это сознание Кришны – это не просто какая-то религия, в которую нужно уверовать. В действительности это предназначено для очень разумных людей. И не так уж много таких. Как Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите»: из миллионов людей лишь единицы заинтересованы в том, чтобы понять, в чем состоит высшее совершенство. Большинство людей либо довольствуется тем, что делают то, что делают все остальные, либо они неудовлетворены, либо они слишком ленивы, слишком тупы, чтобы задуматься над тем, что есть некая альтернатива.

Даже если люди знают, что они несчастны, они слишком боятся действовать не так как все остальные, потому они боятся, что люди будут называть их глупыми. Если вы среди глупцов не поступаете глупо, то вас называют глупцом. И люди этого боятся, потому что они глупы, они хотят, чтобы все их признавали. Так что эта идея, чтобы вас признали остальные… Сначала вы должны знать, чье одобрение вы хотите получить. Если вы хотите получить социальное одобрение от тех людей, чьи жизни не имеют никакого направления, они просто пляшут под чужую дудочку, вы просто присоединяетесь к этому стаду овец, которые идут за всеми остальными.

Я говорил о мифах. Например вам не говорят о манипуляции экономической системы, возможно… Ты был связан с банковским делом, ты наверное знаешь как работает экономическая система. У нескольких человек очень много денег, остальным перепадают крошки. С одной стороны они выступают против наркотиков, но с другой стороны - это огромный бизнес по всему миру. Кто этим занимается? Не просто какой-то там человек, который сидит в камере какой-нибудь. Это богатейшие люди в мире. Как они разбогатели? Эксплуатируя других. Незаконное отмывание денег и законное отмывание денег. Законное отмывание денег называется Дубаи… Без вопросов.

Есть конечно другие виды серьезного бизнеса в мире – это продажа оружия. Очень много денег приносит. Для этого нужны войны. Войны - очень прибыльное дело. Нам очень многое не говорят.

Я не знаю как в этой стране, но в Индии… Вот один маленький пример. Одно великое достижение современной жизни в сравнении с примитивной эпохой, когда у людей не было научного прогресса, это сейчас у нас есть соль экстра. Вместо кусков можно просто высыпать ее и она течет без кусков. Они добавляют туда просто какой-то химический элемент.

Они вам об этом не рассказывают, но эти химические вещества очень сильно вредят вашему здоровью. Почему столько аппаратов диализа импортируется в Индию, для того, чтобы лечить больных диабетом? Главная причина – потому что у них с почками проблемы из-за этих химических веществ в соли. Вы знали об этом? Мистер доктор, они вам рассказывали? Но почему правительство это позволяет? Вы должны знать. Вы знаете как врач, что например рафинированная соль очень вредна для здоровья. Почему столько диабета? Это одна из причин. Конечно это не единственная причина, это одна из причин. Правительственные чиновники знают, но деньги все решают. Это бизнес – массовое производство соли. Это одобрено. Пища, которую мы едим, начинена ядовитыми химическими веществами. Почему правительство позволяет продавать табак? Это бизнес.

Нефть очень загрязняет среду. Есть альтернативные источники энергии, но правительство хочет качать нефть, потому что это большой бизнес.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Обращение к бестолковой молодежи».*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/p..._k_stadu_ovec/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*О четвертом регулирующем принципе*

*ВОПРОС:* Ради безопасности женщины, ее всегда защищают муж, отец и сыновья. Что делать, если муж умер очень рано, и она не может повторно выйти замуж согласно ведическим наставлениям?

*ОТВЕТ:* Ну это не совсем правда. Это скорее индуистская традиция. Но есть разные смрити-шастры, которые дают предписания как жить в обществе: знаменитая Ману-смрити, Парашара-смрити, Ягьявалкья, Вишну-смрити, Нарада-смрити и другие. Не нужно думать, что все эти авторы в ситуации, когда муж женщины умирает… Некоторые авторы смрити позволяют: женщина в таком случае может выйти замуж. Даже если маленькие дети есть. Это позволительно. То есть это похоже больше индуистская традиция. В любом случае она уже в нынешнюю эпоху развалилась, то есть то, что женщина, когда ее муж умирает, не может выйти замуж. Я не против этого. Хотя меня уже тут прозвали дипломированным женоненавистником.

*ВОПРОС:* Если у мужа финансовые трудности, и женщина идет на работу, разве она не исполняет свою дхарму, свои обязанности?

*ОТВЕТ:* Как Бхишма сказал, когда Драупади уговаривала его: «Разве это дхарма, то что меня притащили на это собрание?» Он сказал: «Ну, законы дхармы очень тонки». Он избежал ответа на вопрос. Теоретически - это возможно. Часто чтобы следовать одному принципу дхармы, нужно нарушить другой принцип дхармы. Такое бывает. Общее понимание культуры таково, что как правило, даже в этих обстоятельствах жена не будет ходить независимо. Может быть вместе с мужем она будет ходить. Как, например, на стройке муж с женой работают вместе. Процветание Индии увеличивается, но это все за счет эксплуатации тех ади-васи, которые работают за копейки, например, на стройках. Им приходится спать на стройках, они готовят очень простую пищу. И, похоже, что никому нет до них дела, разве что политикам во время выборов. Так или иначе, это пример женщин, которые ходят на работу вместе со своими мужьями.
*
ВОПРОС:* Насколько важен четвертый регулирующий принцип: не вступать в недозволенные половые отношения с мужем или женой?

*ОТВЕТ:* Все регулирующие принципы – это регулирующие принципы. Им нужно следовать. Если мы им не следуем, то мы не продвигаемся в духовной жизни. С другой стороны, если жена отказывает в этой возможности своему мужу, он идет куда-то в другое место. Поступая так, он становится более падшим, и вся семья подвергается риску. […]

*ВОПРОС:* Брахмана-дхарма – она для мужчин?

*ОТВЕТ:* Да. Как я сказал, шастры обращены к мужчинам. Эти наставления даются для мужчин. Человеческая форма жизни, особенно мужская, подходит для самопознания. И женщины также  разделяют это, служа своему мужу. Служа своему мужу, они получают тот же результат. Вот почему в традиции мужчины-брахманы совершали суровую аскезу, проводили много ритуалов. Но женщины просто должны были служить своим мужьям.

Однажды группа риши подошла к ашраму Вьясадевы. Они хотели задать ему три вопроса: какая сама лучшая юга, какая самая лучшая варна и каков самый лучший пол? Когда они пришли, Вьясадева мылся в реке Алакананде. Эта река протекала перед его ашрамом. Вьясадева все знает. Мудрецы обратились к нему. Он был в реке. И обычно это подразумевает три раза погрузиться. Он один раз погрузился, встал и сказал: «Кали-юга», то есть лучшая юга – это Кали-юга. Еще раз погрузился, встал и сказал: «Шудра». Еще раз окунулся, встал и сказал: «Женщина». Кажется, должно быть наоборот. Сатья-юга – лучший век, брахманы – лучшая каста или варна, не совсем каста и не совсем варна, это не одно и то же, и мужчины лучше, потому что мужчины более подходят для самопознания. И затем Вьясадева объяснил. Кали-юга лучший век, потому что, Вьясадева объясняет, и в Шримад Бхагаватам также об этом сказано; те, кто действительно обладают знанием, качеством, они прославляют или поклоняются Кали-юге, потому что в эту эпоху просто благодаря кришна-санкиртане все достигается. Тогда как в другие юги достижение цели жизни очень затруднено. Затем он сказал, что шудры лучше, потому что они просто служат, им не нужно проходить через трудности. Если они просто с верой служат высшим сословиям, то их дхарма исполняется. То же самое относится к женщинам. Они просто служат своим мужьям. Им не нужно проходить через те же трудности, через которые проходят их мужья, но они получают те же результаты.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Обязанности мужчин»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/o...rtom_principe/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Вы можете назвать это сексизмом, если хотите, но такова позиция Прабхупады*

Это трудная тема, поскольку в нашем обществе, в ИСККОН также есть отчетливые различия во мнениях. Некоторые говорят: ну, Прабхупада относился к мужчинам и женщинам одинаково. Другие говорят: ну, вы должны знать, что Прабхупада говорил о ролях в варнашраме. Прабхупада много говорил о ролях в варнашраме. Мое понимание таково, что Шрила Прабхупада как практический проповедник видел, что на Западе мужчины и женщины смешиваются друг с другом и у них нет такого традиционного понимания общества, поэтому он занимал мужчин и женщин как проповедников. Прабхупада сказал: «Наша политика занимать мужчин и женщин как проповедников». Он не сказал, что это наш принцип. Он сказал, что это наша политика, наш метод. Потому что на Западе мужчины и женщины общаются близко друг с другом.

Шрила Прабхупада также сказал, чтобы мы переходили и двигались к традиционному обществу, потому что это благоприятно для практики сознания Кришны, так как современный образ жизни предполагает слишком близкое общение мужчин и женщин. Это причина падения. В шастре приводится пример гхи: если положить его рядом с огнем, оно естественно растопится. Если мужчину и женщину оставить одних, вблизи друг от друга, то начинается процесс таяния масла. Поэтому мы видим в Бхагаватам и в Ману-самхите цитируется, Прабхупада часто это цитировал: не нужно сидеть близко со своей матерью, сестрой или дочерью, не говоря уже о других женщинах, потому что чувства могут возбудиться. Шрила Прабхупада цитировал этот стих, он говорил, что только негодяи возбудятся сидя рядом с матерью, сестрой или дочерью. Но Прабхупада цитировал: даже очень образованный человек может возбудиться даже сидя с матерью, сестрой или дочерью.

Есть жалоба, что, видите, Шрила Прабхупада относился к мужчинам и женщинам равно, одинаково. Он давал одинаковые возможности для духовного развития, но не занимал их одинаково. Например, он не делал женщин GBC. Он говорил Ямуне, что я бы сделал тебя GBC, если бы ты была мужчиной. То есть у него не было политики назначать женщин на посты GBC. Он верил в принцип, что мужчины должны быть лидерами, а у женщин должна быть подчиненная социальная роль.

Когда Шрила Прабхупада ездил к Индире Ганди, у него было несколько предложений. Одно из них: она должна подать в отставку с поста премьер-министра и сделать Санджая премьер-министром. То есть ему не нравилась демократия. Он сказал, что вы станьте матерью-царицей, а Санджай пусть будет царем. Хотя Санджай был негодяем, но Шрила Прабхупада посоветовал: «Сделайте его царем». Под руководством Прабхупады.

Прабхупада не делал женщин президентами храмов. Был один случай в 1968 году, когда храм состоял из двух человек: мужа и жены. Муж оставил сознание Кришны, и Прабхупада сказал женщине, что она может стать президентом храма. Она была единственным членом храма. Вы можете назвать это сексизмом, если хотите, но такова позиция Прабхупады. Есть те, кто говорят, что Прабхупада сказал: «Когда мужчины и женщины приходят в сознание Кришны, они становятся равными». Что-то вроде этого. Я точно не помню. Когда женщины становятся преданными. Но когда джива в женском теле… Мы должны всегда помнить: мы не мужчина, мы не женщина, мы не часть этого материального мира, но мы должны действовать в определенных обозначениях, пока мы находимся в этом мире. Так что не нужно думать, что поскольку женщина берет мешочек с четками и начинает повторять «Харе Кришна», она преодолевает все свои обусловленности. И мужчина тоже поднимается над всем этим.

Шрила Прабхупада отмечал случай с Гандхари. Когда Кунти родила ребенка, до Гандхари, Гандхари была настолько расстроена тем, что Кунти родила раньше Гандхари, что в разочаровании, а она была беременна, она ударила по животу, по своему эмбриону, который разорвался. Поэтому у нее получилось сто. Не один кусочек беспокойства, а сто кусочков беспокойства. Она, казалось бы, вызвала выкидыш, но Вьяса потом устроил инкубацию эмбрионов. В современной науке это тоже есть: младенцев кладут в инкубатор. На свет появились сто негодяев. У нее еще была одна дочь, то есть сто один ребенок.

Итак, Прабхупада когда комментировал, он сказал, что даже в случае с такими великими душами как Гандхари, это великий пример людей. Она была очень красива и квалифицированна, но когда она услышала, что ее муж слеп, она сама себя ослепила, она завязала повязку на глазах, чтобы не иметь преимущества перед своим мужем, не быть выше своего мужа. Она добровольно стала слепой. Такая вот, живущая по высоким моральным принципам женщина. Но даже она из-за своей женской природы позавидовала Кунти, что та родила раньше нее. Так что не нужно думать, что просто взяв мешочек с четками, вы вдруг, мгновенно освободитесь от вашей обусловленности.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Обязанности мужчин»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/m...eto_seksizmom/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*МИРСКАЯ РАБОТА: преданным приходится тратить время на абсолютно материалистические цели*

Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что ни минуты нельзя проводить, не слушая о Кришне, не говоря о Нем, не памятуя о Нем, не поклоняясь Ему. Но большинство членов Международного общества сознания Кришны в нынешнее время тратит большую часть своего времени на другие шраванам, мананам – в светской жизни. Иными словами, они работают в банке или в офисе, на заводе.

В основном наше Движение активно в городах, в основном оно состоит из городских людей, которые работают. И те, кто являются их работодателями, не нанимали их для того, чтобы они думали, говорили о Кришне. Они нанимают их, чтобы преданные занимали свои ум, тело и речь ради достижения целей компании. Цели компании очень легко определить. Это называется выгода. Вот и все. Это единственная цель. Хотя они говорят о корпоративном сознании, но это просто очередной блеф. Вы сажаете несколько деревьев и притворяетесь, что вы заботитесь о людях. На самом же деле их настоящая цель: выдавить последнюю пайсу из системы.

Итак, большинство людей обязаны тяжело работать, что требует сильной концентрации в мире конкуренции. И для них сознание Кришны – это нечто, что они пытаются практиковать в остальное время, которого не очень много. Потому что компании хотят давать вам столько свободного времени, сколько необходимо, чтобы восстановиться, вернуться и работать для них еще больше. Вот и все.

Что же делать? Если сознанием Кришны должно быть нечто большее, чем религия, основанная на храмах. Если люди действительно должны становиться чистыми преданными и возвращаться к Богу, что Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивает в этом комментарии, и это в действительности цель этого Движения, то это потребует интенсивного сознания Кришны: слушания, повторения, памятования, служения Кришне. Это требует много времени. Даже минимальная садхана, которую Шрила Прабхупада дал ученикам… Если бы мы действительно этому следовали, то это бы потребовало по меньшей мере шесть часов нашего дня, если мы говорим об утренней программе, вечерней программе. Но для большинства людей шесть часов свободного времени каждый день – это просто невообразимо. Это роскошь, которую они себе не могут позволить.

Что же делать? Они не свободны для садханы, и, с другой стороны, они должны тратить свое время и энергию на абсолютно материалистические цели, которые не имеют ничего общего с сознанием Кришны, которые приводятся в действие камой и лобхой. Сами преданные, возможно, сознательно не развивают в себе материальные желания, материальную жадность, но – это основа, на которой работают компании. И все окружающие пребывают в этом настроении. И пока рабочий не войдет, по крайней мере, поверхностно в это настроение, он не сможет быть эффективным работником компании, он потеряет работу, и это создаст множество проблем, потому что ему нужно поддерживать свою семью и так далее.

Каково же решение всему этому? Что ж, предвидя все это… Как мы можем видеть по словам, которые Шрила Прабхупада направляет к своим преданным в своем комментарии: не тратить зря ни минуты, не падать и всегда находиться в преданном служении. Шрила Прабхупада хотел создать атмосферу, в которой все люди мира могут приходить и быть в сознании Кришны. Это не означает, что все будут жить в храме. Но Шрила Прабхупада хотел установить общины варнашрамы, в которых люди могут удовлетворять свои потребности очень просто. Преданные могут жить вместе. Чтобы они могли говорить о Кришне. Большинству людей на работе не позволяется говорить о Кришне, их на это не вдохновляют. Но среди преданных это поощряется. Среди непреданных считается неправильным говорить о Кришне, среди преданных считается неправильным не говорить о Кришне, поэтому это гораздо лучшая культура. Простая жизнь среди преданных и доступное время, чтобы систематически слушать, повторять. Даже если вы работаете, эта работа будет простой, а не какой-то сложной. И тогда вы можете общаться с преданными как с преданными.

В традиционной Индии крестьяне, которые пахали землю на быках, пели песни Кришне во время пахоты. Или паромщики, переправляющие людей на лодках через реку, пели для Кришны, но эта культура ушла. У Шрилы Прабхупады был революционный план восстановить это.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Забытая миссия ISKCON»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/mirskaya_rabota/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*«Философские речи – это все равно, что танцевать на раса-лиле»*

Кришна желает общества прекрасных женщин, и прекрасные женщины привлекаются Кришной. Когда мы говорим «прекрасные женщины», мы не имеем ввиду конгломерат крови и костей, который в материальном мире считают красивой женщиной. Красивая женщина – это духовная форма в духовном мире.

Кришна вызывает желания: все, связанное с Кришной – привлекательно, все, связанное с Ним вызывает желание во всех живых существах. Все живые существа – пракрити – женщины по отношению к Кришне. И в то же время Он сам привлекается. Если Его все желают, то как Он привлекается? Это проявление Его хладини-шакти – энергии блаженства. Блаженство значит любовь. Он сам попадает под влияние Своей энергии блаженства. Он любит развлекаться. Такой счастливый плейбой, такой повеса.

Если применить все дурные термины по отношению к Кришне, то они становятся хорошими. Если мы говорим «вор, обманщик, лжец»… Да, Кришна верховный вор, обманщик, лжец, но все, связанное с Кришной, лишь усиливает трансцендентное блаженство его преданных. В этом нет ничего плохого. Кришна крадет. Если кто-то крадет у нас что-то, то мы чувствуем: «О, меня обманули!» Нам очень плохо. Меня обокрали. Если Кришна крадет, преданные счастливы. Кришна идет в дома гопи и крадет там масло. Они жалуются маме Яшоде, но в действительности они очень счастливы.

Кришна крадет, обманывает, лжет. Все плохое. Но все это очень хорошо, очень благоприятно в связи с Кришной, тогда как в материальном мире даже добрые дела – бесполезны. Никакого добра. Никому в конечном итоге это не помогает.

Итак, Он – любящий, Он вызывает, возбуждает каму. Он такой игривый, любит развлекаться. Мы часто не говорим об этом, но факт в том, что Он крадет одежды гопи. Он очень игривый. Мы никому не рекомендуем этому подражать. Он может это делать. Он любит поиграть, пошутить, пофлиртовать. Можно сказать: почему тогда преданные следуют этим правилам, рекомендациям, почему они строгие, нужно рано утром вставать? Я хочу спать. Но Кришна тоже встает рано утром. Он танцует всю ночь. Несколько минут отдыхает, но Ему тоже надо вставать рано утром, потому что те, кто заботится о коровах, не могут спать долго по утрам. О коровах нужно заботиться с раннего утра. Вот почему Кришна встает рано утром.

Итак, преданные следуют правилам. Зачем вести все эти философские речи? В одном комментарии Шрила Прабхупада пересказывает слова Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура: «Философские речи – это все равно, что танцевать на раса-лиле, потому что все это на одном духовном уровне». Для нас более подходит философски говорить о Кришне, чем присоединяться к раса-лиле. Это все равно смешно. Мы не можем присоединиться к раса-лиле, потому что это происходит целую ночь Брахмы. Мы столько не проживем. Нужно иметь духовное тело, чтобы участвовать в этом.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Камах, Камапрадах, Прабхух»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/t..._na_rasa_lile/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Их воспитывают действовать сексуально провокационно по отношению друг к другу
*
*ЖАЛОБА:* «Безответственные мужчины провоцируют измену в обществе».

*ОТВЕТ:* Ну, это субъективное утверждение. Возможно, что женщины тоже содействуют этому. Когда у женщин появляется свобода ходить везде, они тоже могут провоцировать измены. В нынешнее время, не здесь в Дубаи, а на Западе и в Индии, больше чем здесь в Дубаи, культура…

Возможно, благодаря Исламу культура здесь достаточно консервативна, более чем в Индии. Во многом. Ведь так? Что вы думаете? Я бы сказал, что, скорее всего, благодаря влиянию Ислама; так что те, кто любит критиковать Ислам, можете увидеть, что на самом деле это хорошо: этот консерватизм в отношениях между полами.

Так что да, современное общество поощряет женщин. Даже родители смолоду поощряют одеваться так, чтобы вызывать сексуальное возбуждение. Затем они жалуются, что до них домогаются. Потому что они одеваются так, словно кричат: «Иди и возьми меня!» Потом кто-то их берет, и они жалуются. Так что – сумасшедший мир!

Это субъективное утверждение, что безответственные мужчины провоцируют измену. Мужчины и женщины – оба… В современном обществе культура такая, что их воспитывают действовать сексуально провокационно по отношению друг к другу.

*ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ:* «И так, нежеланные дети наполняют человеческую расу, подвергая мир риску войны, эпидемиям».

*ОТВЕТ:* Арджуна сказал в Бхагавад-гите обратное. Он сказал: «Когда женщины развращаются, тогда все общество оскверняется». У женщин очень ответственное положение. Они поддерживают культуру. Культура главным образом поддерживается, как Арджуна говорит, женщинами в доме, которые – первые гуру, и они должны воспитывать своих детей. Но если они развращены, как говорит Арджуна, все общество наполняется нежеланным населением, потому что неразборчивые мужчины будут этим пользоваться. Так что эти вопросы достаточно сложны. Суть такова: все должны пытаться следовать ведической культуре насколько возможно и понимать, что современная культура, хотя она называется хорошей, очень хорошей, она направлена против людей, она не содействует их благу. Это точно. И даже материальному благу.

В современном обществе люди думают, что они очень продвинуты. Но в таких местах как Дубаи, которые материально продвинуты и развиты, даже самый богатый человек, какой-нибудь шейх, он не может дышать свежим воздухом, он не может питаться свежей пищей, и вода тоже загрязнена. Так что, в чем благо-то для каждого? И ум у каждого загрязнен. Это самое худшее. Так что все общество не работает на благо других. Хотя пропагандируют, что современное общество такое хорошее, у каждой женщины есть своя свобода. Какая свобода: идти работать на заводе, в компании какой-то? Эта свобода в том, что иметь детей – это ниже вашего достоинства. Хотя это естественное дело для женщины. Это естественная психология женщины – у каждой женщины есть желание иметь детей. Если у них нет детей, то, скорее всего, у них будут серьезные гормональные нарушения, рак груди и гинекологические какие-то раковые заболевания.

Так что эта идея - что современное общество лучше, и что женщина должна пинать мужчин по головам и наоборот - это просто признак странного демонического общества. Поэтому насколько возможно в этом странном демоническом обществе, в котором большинство наших преданных до сих пор находится в иллюзии, по крайней мере в Индии наши преданные до сих пор по-настоящему не верят в то, что Шрила Прабхупада говорит, в то, что современное общество демонично. Они до сих пор верят тому, чему их учат в школе, в телевизоре, что современное общество очень хорошее. Но если вы верите в это, вы не сможете должным образом продвигаться. Вы будете говорить: «Прабхупада ошибался, он был женоненавистником». Нет, Прабхупада желал блага всему человеческому обществу, поэтому он говорил правду, хотя людям не нравилось это слушать. Затем мы говорим, что Прабхупада отстал от времени и так далее. В этом наша глупость.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Обязанности мужчин»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/v...provokacionno/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*"Мата сварупа хой – бейби нитья даса"*

У меня был семинар о семейной жизни в сознании Кришны. По крайней мере, однажды я его провел в России. И сразу же они сделали книгу по транскрипциям этого семинара, потому что они обнаружили, что это практические знания. Как это ни удивительно. Так или иначе, по определенным причинам эта книга уже не издается. Не каждому она понравилась.

Итак, есть определенные ограничения у женщин. Например, мы говорим, повторяйте минимум 16 кругов Харе Кришна мантры каждый день. Но, особенно для молодых матерей, это очень трудно. Хотя я не рекомендую повторять Харе Кришна на счетчиках, я позволяю это молодым матерям с младенцами, потому что у них нет графика. Их график – младенец. Мата сварупа хой – бейби нитья даса. (Смех в зале). 24 часа в сутки - ахайтукй апратихата. Если они могут кликать свои круги – это нормально. Если младенец плачет, нельзя сказать: «Заткнись, я должна дочитать свои круги!» Дети не могут этого понять. Они не должны этому подвергаться!

Когда дети подрастают, даже если после уже нет детей… И это не плохо, если еще будут дети. Мы не против детей. Не плохо иметь детей. Может быть один, потом второй, потом третий. Потом еще один и еще один. Я не против этого. Если вы учите их сознанию Кришны, почему нет. Когда дети подрастают, вы должны их утром готовить в школу. Так что вы, может, и не сможете повторять круги или много кругов. Так или иначе, вы знаете. Те, кто знает, они знают. Я не должен вам объяснять. Каждое утро – это марафон. Первый ребенок, потом один с ложкой сидит, другой плакать начинает. При этом вы пытаетесь приготовить идли. Муж тоже кричит: «Где рубашка? Ты не погладила ее!» Вы забыли, положили ее в грязную одежду. Я жил в домах грихастх. Я видел это все. Это может превратиться в хаос. Все согласны? Конечно!

Иногда, то есть каждый день с регулярной цикличностью в 24 часа, особенно с маленькими детьми, не знаешь: что будет дальше. Не знаешь, что они натворят в следующий момент. Нужно постоянно уделять внимание, иначе они могут выпить отбеливатель или вылить его на другого ребенка. Нужно постоянное внимание. Так что это может быть трудно для матерей.

Кто-то в ИСККОН сегодня говорит: «Лучше не иметь детей, это лучше для вашей духовной жизни или лучше послать их в садик». Нет. Тело женщины предназначено для того, чтобы иметь детей. Брак предназначен для того, чтобы заводить детей. Так, Шрила Прабхупада цитировал: «Человек обретает жену ради сына». «Путра» означает «сын». Это также может означать «детей», но в частности это означает «сын». Мы говорим: «Женщины должны повторять Харе Кришна», но они также должны совершать стри-дхарму и бхакти-дхарму рука об руку. Стри-дхарма значит служить мужу и детям. Служить значит заботиться о них. И также в традиционных семьях это означает, что ей нужно служить старшим членам семьи и гостям. Так что это жизнь в служении. Это очень способствует сознанию Кришны, ведь так?

Если вы учтете все положения в человеческом обществе в варнашраме, наверное, самый худший ашрам для обретения сознания Кришны – это санньяса-ашрам, потому что это противоположность всему. Вы всегда сидите наверху, на возвышении, вы говорите людям что делать, вам всегда служат все. И где тут тринад апи суничена? Если у вас нет этого внутри, санньяса вас убьет.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Оставьте фанатизм мне»*

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/beybi_nitya_dasa/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Совершенная гармония мужчины и женщины как раз нежелательна*

На Западе, когда люди впервые видят изображение Кришны, у меня тоже был такой опыт сначала, я думал, что это женская форма. И когда преданные пытались рисовать Кришну как мужика, как в картинах ренессанса, такой мужеподобный такой, Шриле Прабхупаде это не нравилось. Эта идея мужской красоты, это идеал красоты мясоедов. А мягкие черты присущие Кришне, это концепция физической красоты, тех, кто пьет молоко. Так что если слишком много мужского, только одно мужское, никаких черт женственности, ну это тема инь и янь – китайцы специалисты в этом. Это становится демоничным. Только одна доминация, без какой-либо мягкости, любви. Бхакти значит любовь. Это женское качество. А доминация, эксплуатация – это перебор с мужскими качествами.

На высочайшем уровне любви, дасья бхава, сакья бхава. Дасья бхава может быть между мужчиной и мужчиной, сакья бхава может быть между мужчиной и мужчиной, ватсалья бхава. Это родители по отношению к детям. Но мадхурья према или шрингара-рати, шрингара-раса должна быть только между мужчиной и женщиной. Так что это разные, но взаимодополняющие качества. Иногда они, кажется, как будто бы противоречат друг другу. Совершенная гармония мужчины и женщины как раз нежелательна, потому что благодаря взаимодействию мужчины и женщины, вот эти противоречивые качества, они соединяются друг с другом, они дополняют друг друга. Но когда недостаточно вот этой комплиментарности, этой гармонии. Вот это приводит к расе, к отношениям.

Потому что абсолютная совместимость приводит к единству, к абсолютному единству, это тогда майявада. Поэтому должна быть какая-то раса также, когда мужские черты, кажется, соперничают с женскими чертами, но все это происходит на уровне ананда чинмая расы, уровне блаженных, духовных, нектарных отношений. Это могут понять те, кто являются расика. Расика это также синоним бхакты, тот, кто наслаждается расой. И мы видим, что в мире спекулятивных позиций в западном мире всегда вот этот маятник, культурный маятник качается между жесткостью, рациональностью, затем он уходит в сторону романтизма, потом снова мы хотим все понять, забыть об эмоциях, затем люди говорят: давайте поговорим о деревьях, о природе, о любви, о красоте. И вот так вот этот маятник качается между разными этими диаметральными позициями. Хотя по мере того как мир становится более демоничным не остается эстетики, любви даже на мирском уровне.

Индийская философская позиция, взгляд: эстетика бхакти, расика, этот термин расика, его нельзя полностью перевести на английский язык, но ближе всего – знаток, эстет, то есть тот, кто ценит красоту, искусство, утонченность, культуру. И Кришна является расикой. И преданные тоже расики. Это женская тонкая природа, тогда как мужская природа, мужчины склонны быть более грубыми, то есть более реалистичными так сказать, практичными. Тогда как у женщин более тонкие чувства. И то и другое необходимо. Когда мы говорим, что у бхакти женская природа, мы не имеем ввиду, что она абсолютно женская. Практицизм тоже нужен. Даже йога-майя, она устраивает игры Кришны, она знает как все это делать. Женщины знают, как устраивать, приглашать людей там на ужин. Управление домом – это сфера женщины, это тоже менеджмент. Но это… Женщины более склонны к этому. Потому что семейные отношения означают люди, гости, взаимоотношения. Это женская сторона, женская сфера.

Не нужно думать, что Кришна сам полностью мужской природы. Даже Радха… Почему она так дорога Кришне? Потому что она полностью ему не покоряется. Они наслаждаются расой ссор, препираний, ревности, но все это на уровне чистой любви.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «У бхакти женская природа»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/s...ya_mujchiny_i/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Варган

*Просто не критикуйте никого – это идея сахаджиев*


Преданных, учащихся в Маяпурском институте высшего образования, их учитель попросил дать обет никого не критиковать в течение месяца. Почему только в течение одного месяца? Ну, тогда нужно перестать читать Бхагавад-гиту. Потому что, если вы скажете: «На мам душкритино мудхаха» - каждый, кто не предается Кришне – негодяй. Ах! Я не могу так говорить!

Я говорил об этом в своей книге о бескомпромиссной проповеди в служении Шриле Прабхупаде. Говорить, что мы не должны никого критиковать, это уже подспудная критика тех, кто критикует. Так что - это логическая ошибка. Никогда не говори слово «никогда». И никогда не говори правду. Это правда, то что ты сказал прямо сейчас? То есть это самоопровергающее утверждение. Так что все это нужно ясно понимать. Я это обсуждал в своей книге о бескомпромиссной проповеди. То есть, я обсуждал, я имею ввиду, я цитировал Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати Тхакура, что в определенных обстоятельствах критика уместна, если она предназначена для того, чтобы принести благо другим, если она действительно приносит благо, если человек имеет право так делать и так далее, и так далее.

Это идея сахаджиев. Она может звучать очень хорошо. Просто не критикуйте никого ни при каких обстоятельствах. Она звучит очень хорошо, но результат таков, что у других вырабатывается такое отношение, что можно делать всякую ерунду, но мы не должны критиковать. Даже в уме не критикуйте! Это затормаживает нашу способность различать между плохим и хорошим. Это на самом деле причина падения в вайшнавском обществе. Потому что косвенно, это предлог не различать между тем, что нужно делать и что не нужно делать. Это звучит очень хорошо. Так благообразно.

Мы должны смотреть. На самом деле правда в том, что мы должны критиковать то, что следует критиковать. Мы не должны критиковать из зависти. Но мы также не должны не критиковать то, что необходимо критиковать. Иначе у нас будут проблемы. Если мы говорим, что следование правилам и ограничениям в сознании Кришны и не следование – это все одинаково, все едино. Мы можем сказать: ну мы таким образом никого не критикуем же. Но мы также принижаем учение всех ачарьев, которые нам дали эти правила. И косвенно мы говорим, что то, что они дали, это неприменимо, не важно. Это серьезное непонимание, это нужно сурово критиковать. Люди приезжают со всего мира в Маяпур и их учат там неверным вещам, что портит их сознание Кришны. Или заменяют своего рода какой-то нью-эйджевской майявадской такой вот идеей, что надо быть хорошим. Заменяют этим сознание Кришны. Вот что происходит. Просто будьте хорошими, добрыми, улыбайтесь всем, вот и все.

Ты тоже мне говорил, что несколько лет назад один из больших лидеров, он обобщил свой семинар. Самое важное – всегда улыбаться, обобщил он. Где об этом сказано в Бхагавад-гите, что самое важное – это всегда улыбаться? Не переживай, Арджуна, самое важное – всегда улыбаться! Абхиманью убили? Да ничего! Просто улыбайся. Это просто обман, это… Негодяи…

Я только что видел в интернете. Один из наших великих лидеров прочитал трехминутную речь о ценности Бхагавад-гиты. Не цитируя Прабхупаду, Кришну, не упоминая вообще их за три минуты. Ценность Бхагавад-гиты – нужно обратиться к духовному учителю. Он сказал лучший учитель, которого я когда-либо встречал в жизни – это мой учитель музыки. Не Прабхупада. Это – член Джи-би-си при этом. Учитель учит вас быть, то есть извлекать из вас самое лучшее. Это просто мирское что-то – быть успешным в мирском смысле. То есть абсолютно никакого духовного учения. Будьте осторожны. Такая неверная презентация Бхагавад-гиты заслуживает суровой критики. Фактически, ее сурово критиковали, эту позицию. Этого она заслуживает.

Почему мы должны изучать книги Прабхупады и применять свой ум, чтобы понять это? Люди говорят какие-то вещи, и вы можете сказать: «Правда? А где это в учении Шрилы Прабхупады? Где это в шастрах?" Если кто-то говорит вам, допустим, вы даете обет никого не критиковать в течение одного месяца. Вы можете спросить: "А кто из наших ачарьев этому учил? Кришна учил этому?" Мы должны спрашивать…. О, очень старший преданный сказал об этом! Но старший преданный означает… Если он старший преданный, у него нет лицензии говорить всякую чушь, только потому что у него есть положение в организации. Лицензия такова, что вы можете следовать гуру, садху и шастрам. Зачем все это привносить, все это другое: станьте лучше насколько это возможно. Это просто какая-то нью-эйджевская идея. Вот и все.

Я думаю происходит вот что. Просто некоторые преданные смотрят на этих великих гуру – Шри Шри Равви Шанкара, Дипак Чопру, и они думают: а почему бы нам столько последователей не иметь? Давайте делать то, что они делают. У них столько последователей, мы будем также. У этих людей годы практики. Майя уполномочила их обманывать людей. Этому трудно подражать. Почему бы нам не придерживаться просто нашего учения? Даже если в результате наших усилий даже один человек примет чистое сознание Кришны – это будет успехом. Даже если никто не придет, тем не менее, мы не можем менять учение Кришны, иначе мы станем мудхами. Это означает, что мы не принимаем прибежища у Кришны, мы не предаемся Кришне. Мы принимаем прибежище у собственных умозрительных рассуждений или у чьих-то умозрительных рассуждений. Мы такие слабые, у нас такой слабый ум, что мы не можем выдумать даже собственный нонсенс, мы должны украсть это у какого-то фальшивого гуру. Это означает, что мы не предаемся Кришне. Вот это должно быть подвергнуто суровой критике, эта идея сахаджиев, что нельзя никого критиковать, она настолько глубоко въелась в ИСККОН, что нельзя указать ни на что. Даже если вы обосновываете учением Прабхупады. Эта идея сахаджиев такая сильная, что нет, нет, нельзя критиковать. Под прикрытием этой идеи такая чепуха творится.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Не пренебрегайте правилами и предписаниями»

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Прежде всего мы должны стать людьми, и после этого мы можем подумать о том, как стать парамахамсами*

В ИСККОН тоже говорят: «Женщины должны делать то же, что и мужчины!» Но я говорю: давайте лучше покажем пример хорошей семейной жизни! «Вы должны выходить, распространять книги, удовлетворить Прабхупаду!» Я не думаю, что Прабхупада будет доволен, если вы будете распространять книги, а дети останутся без еды. Я говорю: сначала накормите детей, и если есть возможность, если есть, тогда идите, распространяйте! Но не пренебрегайте служением своему мужу и детям. Иначе, что вы собираетесь делать? Проповедовать сознание Кришны? Да, мы проповедуем сознание Кришны, повторяем Харе Кришна, а наши дети беспризорные, ими пренебрегают. Пренебрегая детьми, проповедуете сознание Кришны. Прежде всего мы должны стать людьми, и после этого мы можем подумать о том, как стать парамахамсами. Если мы не можем следовать даже нормальной человеческой культуре…

Это ошибка, когда мы думаем: «Я буду парамахамсой, буду пренебрегать своими обязанностями!» Но пример парамахамсы в грихастха-ашраме – это Бхактивинода Тхакур. Он был совершенно ответственным человеком в своих семейных делах. Он не пренебрегал своей работой, он не пренебрегал своей семьей и он был полностью погружен в сознание Кришны. Он не говорил: «Знаете, все мои дети сами могут о себе позаботиться, потому что я делаю бхакти!» Он никогда такого не говорил. Он был очень ответственным.

Итак, возвращаясь к теме женщин, у них есть семейные обязанности. Они действуют в настроении смиренного служения. Это хорошо для развития бхакти. Может быть, это трудно для садханы, тем не менее, когда утрений хаос закончится, они могут успокоиться, сесть дома и тогда повторять Харе Кришна. Нужно просто немножко подкорректировать свое расписание. Но культивирование этого настроения…

Гопи говорят. Конечно, они говорят это в ревности, но это просто очень сокровенные отношения между гопи и Кришной. То, что они говорят, женщины могут приобрести это настроение также. Как когда гопи пришли - Кришна призвал их Своей флейтой, они пришли - Он сказал им: «На самом деле вы все должны возвращаться домой. Женщине не подобает выходить из дома ночью. Вы должны служить свои мужьям, заботиться о своих детях». На самом деле Кришна лукавит с гопи. Он не хотел, чтобы они уходили. Они не ушли. Они танцевали с Кришной. Но Прабхупада пишет в своем комментарии: «На самом деле эти наставления применимы в человеческом обществе». Это важные наставления.

Точно также женщины-преданные могут развивать в себе это настроение, о котором говорят гопи: «Мы просто обычные домохозяйки, а Ты - тот Кришна, на которого медитируют йоги, постигшие себя. А кто я такая – я просто обычная домохозяйка».

Это очень приятно Кришне, если женщины воспитывают в себе это настроение смирения. Вы понимаете, что есть великие санньяси, великие преданные, они столько всего делают, а я просто незначительная домохозяйка, но в любом случае, Кришна, пожалуйста, прими то небольшое бхакти, которое я могу совершать для Тебя. Итак, воспитание этого настроения: «Мы просто семейные люди, заботимся о доме, а Ты – Тот, кто повелевает всеми йогами, всеми вселенными, а мы кто такие – обычные люди». Вот мы развиваем в себе такое настроение, помня о гопи, которые служили по дому, но всегда думали о Кришне.

Домохозяйки могут так медитировать: «Мы занимаемся домашними делами, но наш истинный интерес – это Кришна. Мы делаем все это, но наш интерес – это Кришна. Мы заботимся о детях, пытаемся воспитывать в них сознание Кришны, но мы знаем, что здесь все временно: мой дом временен, это здание, в котором я живу, временно, мои отношения с моим мужем. Все это станет постоянным, если мы станем чистыми преданными Кришны. Мы оба служим Кришне».

Итак, если мы воспитываем в себе это настроение: «Я очень маленький, незначительный, столько великих преданных, они делают такие великие вещи. Если я просто стану смиренной служанкой преданных... Даже если я не могу стать смиренной служанкой преданных, но Кришна дал мне эту роль: служить своему мужу, заботиться о детях, и я буду делать это как могу, в силу своих возможностей», Кришна будет удовлетворен.

Я не говорю, что женщинам нужно запретить распространять книги. Очень хорошо, если они могут делать это. Я просто говорю: не пренебрегайте своими семейными обязанностями! Тогда по мере того, как вы взрослеете… По мере того, как культура разваливается…

До сих пор это имеет место быть в Индии. Вы взрослеете. По традиции в Индии пожилую женщину очень уважали. Так ведь? Потому что они целую жизнь прожили в жертве. Они отдавали себя детям. Дети это ценят. Все это ценят. В старости в семье, в более широкой группе, они дают советы, помогают другим. Это некое описание того, как женщины могут сознавать Кришну. Просто общая идея. Вы можете продолжать свое бхакти и помнить о гопи, которые, можно сказать, с внешней точки зрения были обычными женщинами, но они полностью были погружены в мысли о Кришне и их семейные обязанности не были для них препятствием к полному погружению в мысли о Кришне с великим смирением: «Кришна так велик, а мы – обычные, незначительные». Вот это чувство нужно в себе развивать.

Например, мы недавно вечером пели. Бхактивинод Тхакур не говорит: «Знаете, я – великий преданный. У меня есть кришна-према!» Он так не говорит. Он говорит: «У меня нет никакого вкуса к Святому Имени. Столько демонов достигли лотосных стоп Кришны, я – до сих пор здесь, я застрял здесь». Это чувство беспомощности, что я – маленький, незначительный, я не делаю ничего великого, просто завишу от милости Кришны, Кришна очень этим доволен.

На самом деле – это великое дело. Современная жизнь это не признает. Они принижают положение матери: «Что это такое? Домохозяйка какая-то? Ерунда! Стала бы пилотом аэробуса». Но на самом деле это великое дело, великое положение: заботиться о детях. Это жертва.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Оставьте фанатизм мне»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/m...y_stat_lyudmi/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Что лучше: подавать мясо своему мужу или развестись?*

Весь вопрос в том, как приспособиться в бхакти. То есть, если ты не парамахамса – я с тобой разведусь. Да, это сложные вопросы. Может быть, ты посоветуешь лучше меня?

Да, это может быть трудностью. Муж и жена до брака были преданными, но затем один хочет практиковать на другом уровне, нежели супруг или супруга. Один говорит: «Я хочу вставать каждое утро в 2.30». Другая говорит: «Я хочу вставать в 5.30 или даже в 6.30». Один говорит: «Я повторяю 16 кругов в день, но когда будет матч между Индией и Пакистаном, я не собираюсь его пропускать!» Может быть такое. Люди на разных уровнях. То есть это не «может быть», а так и есть. Я видел в Маяпуре: наши брахмачари, когда начинался матч, они знали об этом все, очки там. Я слышал, что когда был чемпионат мира по футболу, ИСККОН в Южной Америке просто перестал функционировать! (Смех в зале).

Так что люди на разном уровне. Кто-то может сказать: «Я не буду пить «7UP», я очень строг!» Кто-то может сказать: «Да ладно, что тебе этот «7UP», я буду его пить!» Поэтому лучше разобраться перед тем, как вступать в брак. То есть эти вопросы надо учесть. Если вы женитесь или выходите замуж за непреданного... Или вы оба хотите бхакти, но один хочет больше, чем другой – тут нужно много понимания. Нужно руководствоваться советами более старших преданных. Это может быть очень сложно, особенно, если одна сторона хочет есть мясо. Это очень распространено на Западе. Не так как в Индии. Здесь люди могут быть мясоедами всю свою жизнь, но если с ними поговорить, многие из них могут по крайней мере понять, что лучше не быть мясоедом, даже если они сразу, может быть, не бросают. На Западе – очень трудно. Многие люди думают, что вы просто сумасшедшие: «Как так вы предлагаете мне прекратить есть мясо?!» Они думают, что это безумие, и они чувствуют себя обманутыми: «Мы женились, и что случилось вдруг? Эти люди пришли и превратили мою жену в сумасшедшую! Сейчас она не хочет есть мясо!» Они сопротивляются этому. Вы должны быть терпеливыми, также вы должны опираться на советы старших преданных.

Я слышал об одном случае. В Бомбее одна матаджи приняла сознание Кришны. Ее муж не был заинтересован в этом. Они были мясоедами. Она перестала есть мясо и отказалась подавать мясо ему. Он однажды не вернулся домой: он где-то в ресторане сидел и ел. Затем он начал ходить по барам, покатился вниз, опустился на дно. Преданные посоветовали ей: «Готовь ему мясо. Готовь как можно вкуснее! Подавай ему все и не жалуйся!» Он ей говорил: «Не ходи в храм!» Он хотел ее побить, когда она пошла в храм. Казалось, все: их браку конец. Преданные сказали: «Готовь ему мясо, служи ему, извинись за то, что не делала это раньше!» Она начала это делать хорошо. Он ей сказал: «Можешь ходить в храм». В конце-концов он начал ее подвозить, потом он вошел в храм. В конце-концов он тоже стал преданным! (Аплодисменты в зале и восклики «Харибол!»). Потому что метод конфронтации не сработал в данном случае. Ее обязанность как жены – служить ему. Она от этого отказалась, он стал обижаться, и он нашел свое чувственное наслаждение в другом месте. Он не был счастлив дома, и он не хотел возвращаться домой. Он чувствовал: моя жена мне сопротивляется. Ему это не понравилось. И когда она начала ему служить, даже против четырех регулирующих принципов, то затем его чувства оказались под ее контролем, до какой-то степени.

Есть пример. Сестра Прабхупады вышла замуж за мясоеда. Она служила ему и готовила рыбу всю свою жизнь, хотя сама никогда ее не ела. Это трудные обстоятельства. Но она могла сознавать Кришну в этих обстоятельствах. Так что, что лучше: подавать мясо своему мужу или развестись? Многие люди говорят: «Лучше развестись!» Но Прабхупада никогда не советовал своей сестре покинуть мужа. У нее была обязанность жены. Она продолжала повторять «Харе Кришна». Прабхупада не вмешивался.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Оставьте фанатизм мне»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/p...ili_razvestis/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Вместо того, чтобы жаловаться на других, сами станьте чистыми преданными!*

Если гуру не уттама-адхикари, то сампрадая распадется. Шрила Прабхупада в одном комментарии говорит: «Поэтому мы просим всех членов Международного общества сознания Кришны стать чистыми преданными, чтобы они могли спасать обусловленные падшие души». Итак, те, кто жалуется по поводу того, что гуру падают и не находятся на должном уровне, я говорю им: Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Вы – тоже»; он также вам дал мандат стать чистыми преданными. Поэтому, вместо того, чтобы жаловаться на других, сами станьте чистыми преданными! Сами делайте правильно свою работу! Если вы видите, что так много проблем, станьте сами чистыми преданными. Шрила Прабхупада дал вам возможность этого обучения, и вы должны делать это правильно.

Поэтому для нас для всех – это испытание. Иначе, если мы все будем говорить, что у нас нет чистых преданных, то мы таким образом уподобимся христианству, которое не является чистым в своих стандартах. Никто не должен стремиться к этому - вы просто получаете все по благословению Иисуса. Если мы ожидаем, что у нас нет чистых преданных, то это уже конец сампрадаи. Так что это истинное решение для тех, кто жалуется, включая меня самого. Нам ничего не мешает быть чистыми преданными - чего от нас хотел Шрила Прабхупада - кроме нашего упрямства, которое мешает нам ими стать. Так что это вызов всем нам. Как правило, нам не нравится обсуждать эти темы открыто, потому что мы боимся, что преданные могут упасть духом. Но если мы этого не делаем, если мы думаем, что каждый, кого называют гуру, находится на высочайшем уровне, и все, что нужно делать – это поклоняться его изображению... И иногда они вам улыбаются и все... И это создает такую сахаджийскую атмосферу, в которой истинное понимание преданного служения и настоящие усилия стать сознающими Кришну просто не имеют место быть... Мы за реальность принимаем что-то нереальное. Харе Кришна!

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Обусловленные души как гуру»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/s...mi_predannymi/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*«Придет время, когда они будут стрелять в вас, они придут, чтобы убить вас»*

Господь Шива сказал, что это общая черта святых людей: они идут на трудности, чтобы избавить от трудностей других людей, и это наилучший способ поклонения Верховной Личности Бога, который пребывает в сердце каждого. И что мы можем отсюда извлечь? К какому выводу можем прийти? Этот яд был настолько сильным, что даже Господь Шива, который смог проглотить его и удержать в горле - отчего оно стало синим - для него, должно быть, это было больно. Иначе, почему он об этом сказал? Однозначно он испытывал страдания от жжения этого яда. Итак, святые люди готовы идти на беспокойства, чтобы избавить от беспокойств других. Истинное сострадание - когда они видят страдания других, они идут на эти трудности ради того, чтобы спасти других людей. Шрила Прабхупада часто приводил пример Иисуса Христа, который был распят. Они хотели убить его за его проповедь любви к Богу. Шрила Прабхупада также цитировал пример Харидаса Тхакура, который проповедовал сознание Кришны и был бит на 22-х рынках. Почему они хотели убить его? Почему он пошел на эти страдания? Чтобы избавить от страданий других. Шрила Прабхупада говорил об этом. Он писал об этом в своих книгах снова и снова.

Мы найдем такие темы, описывающие это. Таким образом, он смог мотивировать своих учеников, вдохновлять их на множество трудностей: ездить по всему миру, выходить в своих городах в холодную погоду распространять книги, терпеть оскорбления, побои и даже аресты. Не всегда. Но это тоже не редко случается. Потому что они поняли из этого учения, что возможность идти на трудности ради служения Кришне, чтобы другие могли возвыситься – это величайшая возможность. Кришна очень доволен этим. Если нас интересует удобная жизнь, то мы не сможем должным образом проповедовать сознание Кришны. Потому что будут и физические неудобства, и психологические тоже. Даже могут жизнь отнять. В 1976 году, по-моему, было очень сильное давление на наше Движение от определенных людей в Америке, которые устраивали суды: обвиняли лидеров, то есть наших преданных, в том, что им промыли мозги. Было очень сильное давление, желание остановить наше Движение и раздавить его. Шрилу Прабхупаду это не беспокоило. Он говорил: «Не беспокойтесь, придет время, когда они будут стрелять в вас, они придут, чтобы убить вас». Шрила Прабхупада ожидал, что будет предпринято больше действий против нас. Иногда он говорил: "Я удивлен, что правительства мира не пытаются меня остановить". Потому что, если вы посмотрите на его послание, если это послание станет популярным, то все бордели, все бойни, вся винная промышленность должны будут закрыться. Тогда каким будет экономический прогресс?

Вчера я видел один плакат с рекламой. Что-то там про Гуджарат. Какой последний у них девиз? Какой-то вибрирующий, гудящий Гуджарат. На гуджаратском было написано. Там был изображен храм Сомнатха, какая-то промышленность и рыбак – это часть жизни Сомнатха. Если люди станут сознавать Кришну, то не только на Западе, но и здесь в Индии тоже будет много оппозиции. Если больше людей будет сознавать Кришну. Но преданные должны это ожидать и должны продолжать продвигать сознание Кришны. Должны перенять этот дух Господа Шивы, который ради спасения вселенной от последствий этого яда сам выпил его. Он берет на себя аскезу будучи в своем положении Бхутанатха. Иногда люди критикуют: он живет на кладбище, его окружают приведения. Это его милость к ним. Они не готовы к более высокому уровню ведической культуры, но, по крайней мере… Конечно это не так, что все последователи Господа Шивы такие. Это один аспект Господа Шивы.

Есть много таких утверждений в шастрах. Вайшнав – это тот, кто идет на трудности сам ради блага других. Мы видим, что помимо этих утверждений в шастрах, это практически проявилось в личности Шрилы Прабхупады. Он ожидал, что его ученики будут это делать. Он подталкивал их на преданность Кришне, на тяжелый труд в сознании Кришны, но его собственный пример был очень вдохновляющим. Он тяжелее всех работал. Он вдохновлял остальных идти на трудности. У него были сердечные приступы на корабле. Даже чтобы отправиться туда, нужно было столько трудностей преодолеть, разрешение получить, потом - сердечные приступы. Он думал: "Я сейчас выздоровею в Америке, вернусь и умру во Вриндаване". Но сам Кришна явился и сообщил ему. Он явился как десять аватар во сне и сказал: «Мы ведем твой корабль!» Он получил заверение. Он мог думать, потому что, конечно, мы не должны спекулировать насчет чистого преданного, но…

Практически, первые люди, которые приходили к нему, они были очень похожи на призраков, которые окружают Господа Шиву. Они были в гуне невежества: все под наркотой, занимались незаконным сексом. Очень низкое сознание. Но Прабхупада нашел в них искорку интереса к сознанию Кришны и раздул эту искорку.

Итак, много утверждений. Пара-дукха-дукхи. Санатана Госвами описывается как тот, кто чувствует себя несчастным, когда видит страдания других. Прахлада махарадж проявлял свое страдание. Он не страдал оттого, что его пытал Хираньякашипу. Хираньякашипу был так разочарован Прахладом. Они пытались его пытать, убивать, но Прахлад оставался Прахладом, он был счастлив. «Пусть слоны растопчут его!» Но Прахлада повторял Харе Кришна. Он не был обеспокоен. Он всегда был счастлив, потому что он не боялся материального существования. Он всегда счастливо помнил об имени, качествах и форме Кришны. Но он испытывал одно несчастье: он видел всех этих глупых людей, которые без необходимости идут на трудности в этом материальном мире, пытаясь стать счастливыми, что невозможно.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Чистый мотив в проповеди».*

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/oni_p...toby_ubit_vas/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Если преданные думают, что просто потому, что кто-то живет на Варшане и говорит «Радхе Радхе», он, должно быть, является великим преданным, тогда мы в большой беде*

Когда Шрила Прабхупада впервые оказался в Нью-Йорке, он был у доктора Мишры. Там даже описывалось, как они кричали друг на друга. После этого они были друзьями. Они на каком-то личном уровне были друзьями. Но Прабхупада при этом не позволял, не отпускал его с его майявадой. Он не сдавался. Шрила Прабхупада, когда он впервые оказался в Нью-Йорке, он ходил в эту студию йоги доктора Мишры, пока у него не появились свои последователи. И больше он никогда к нему не ходил.

Так что пример наших ачарьев и преданных в том, что мы не общаемся с майявади. Если нам приходится с ними общаться, мы даем им знать, что они ошибаются. Может быть, мы терпим их до какой-то степени. Это зависит от обстоятельств. Например, Шрила Прабхупада в Японии, Бхуриджана прабху – его ученик. Это, конечно, было много лет назад, где-то в 1972 году. Бхуриджана прабху организовал программу для Шрилы Прабхупады с выступлениями, но индийцы, которые организовали эту программу, позвали выступать своего гуру. Он говорил на хинди, и Шрила Прабхупад сидел там, повторял джапу. И через некоторое время посередине лекции он вдруг сказал преданным: «Вставайте и проводите киртан!» Он прервал эту программу просто резко. Остановил ее. В результате индийцы, которые были благосклонны к преданным, которые хотели помочь им найти хорошее место, утратили интерес к Шриле Прабхупаде. Они подумали, что гуру Харе Кришна плохо обошелся с их гуру.

После этого преданный спросил: «Почему вы какое-то время слушали, почему вы вдруг резко прервали его?» Они не понимали, потому что Шрила Прабхупада также говорил на хинди. Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Какое-то время он говорил правильные вещи». Я слышу тоже порой. Какое-то время они могут говорить о кришна-лиле так, что когда вы слышите это, вы, возможно, не найдете там никаких философских ошибок. Там и философии нет. Или они могут говорить о том, что нужно быть хорошим, не ненавидеть других. Там нет ничего такого грубо ошибочного, неправильного. Или, я не думаю, что многие майявади делают это сейчас, но часто они говорят… Часто как майявади, так и преданные принимают философию Бхагавад-гиты, что материальный мир – это место страданий, что мы должны воспользоваться преимуществами человеческой формы жизни. Но современные майявади об этом не говорят. Так или иначе, они могут говорить что-то такое, что не слишком-то плохо. То есть они говорят то же, что и мы. Конечно, мы это говорим в контексте того, чтобы привести людей к сознанию Кришны, они говорят это в контексте того, чтобы увести людей от сознания Кришны. И затем Шрила Прабхупада сказал: «Сначала он говорил что-то нормальное, но затем он просто понес чушь оскорбительную, и я не мог это терпеть».

И мы можем до какой-то степени терпеть, если мы оказались с такими людьми. Я помню, 3-4 года назад в Тамил Наду меня привезли на программу, организованную нашими преданными ISKCON. Каким-то образом там оказался местный санньяси миссии Рамакришны. Он был на сцене. Я выразил ему почтение сложив ладони и все. В начале лекции я упомянул этого уважаемого свамиджи и все. То есть я не дал ему возможности говорить, ничего такого.

Мы можем выражать почтение даже санньяси-майявади, в том смысле, что они не являются махровыми материалистами. Но мы не общаемся с ними близко, регулярно. Мы должны знать кто такие майявади. Не надо думать, что каждый, кто кажется преданным, является преданным. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что Вриндаван полон майявади. Я думал, что Вриндаван наполнен преданными.

Есть один очень известный житель Варшаны. Он там всю жизнь прожил. Сейчас он уже пожилой. Тысячи людей следуют за ним в парикраме по Вриндавану. И он скооперировался с тем, кто получил посвящение у Шрилы Прабхупады и устраивает глазные лагеря. На его веб-сайте написано на хинди: вы должны знать, что когда вы оперируете этих пациентов, делаете операцию на глаза, вы должны знать, что все они – Кришна. Это полная майявада. Вы окажете благо Кришне, проводя этим людям операцию на глаза. Это совершенное оскорбление. И человек, который получил посвящение у Шрилы Прабхупады, который с ним скооперировался, говорит о нем как о своем закадычном друге. Если наши преданные не понимают разницу между преданными и майявади и думают, что просто потому, что кто-то живет на Варшане и поет бхаджаны, и говорит «Радхе Радхе», он, должно быть, является великим преданным, тогда мы в большой беде. Мы должны понимать послание парампары как оно есть. Что может быть более опасным, чем общение с майявади с так называемым бхакти? Тогда все будет испорчено.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Общение с майявади самое опасное»*

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/my_v_bolshoy_bede/

Там же доступна лекция полностью.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Не подражайте этому! Это не для нас. Мы должны знать наш уровень!*

Рупа Госвами, который дал много ниям, много правил, в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху», в другой своей книге – «Упадешамрите» дает шесть подходов или отношений, которые испортят наше бхакти. Одно из них – нияма аграха. Посредством санскритского анализа это может означать два совершенно разных подхода, но и тот и другой портят бхакти. Один, это когда человек слишком стремится следовать правилам, не понимая духа этих правил, который состоит в том, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну. Другой подход – это нияма ааграха, то есть когда человек слишком страстно относится к правилам. Но сами по себе правила – это еще не цель. Это лишь средство. Но другая интерпретация – это нияма аграха, то есть когда человек не принимает никаких правил. Так что правила нужно принимать, но необходимо знать дух, стоящий за этими правилами. Смысл этих правил в том, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну.

Как же мы можем понять, что удовлетворяет Кришну? Об этом мы узнаем из шастр. Кришна дает шастру, чтобы мы могли понять, что Его удовлетворяет. Особенно бхакти-шастры, там написано что Его удовлетворяет. Мама Яшода связывает Кришну. Это удовлетворяет Его, любовь Его преданных удовлетворяет Его. Это не предназначено для каждого. В шастре нет правила, что мы должны связывать Кришну и показывать палку, чтобы Его побить. Мама Яшода это делает, Вамшидас Бабаджи это делает. Мы можем слышать об этом и прославлять Кришну. Вернее прославлять таких великих преданных за их любовь к Кришне. Но что касается нас самих, мы должны следовать правилам и ограничениям. Особенно в поклонении Божествам: есть масса правил. Иногда это не правильно понимается, как то, что правил нет.

Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит о повторении святого имени. Он говорит: «Кришна, у Тебя много имен. Нет каких-то строгих правил для повторения этих имен». Даже если вы лежите, даже если вы едите, вы можете повторять святое имя. Вы не можете так поступать при поклонении Божествам. Вы не можете сказать: «А, я устал, я прилягу, пожалуй. Немного тут в алтаре полежу, а затем продолжу арчанам». Или когда вы предлагаете бхогу Кришне: «О! Аппетитно выглядит! Надо немножечко попробовать!» Шрила Прабхупада мог так делать. Иногда. Он более чем один раз так делал. Он показывал преданным как готовить, и он начинал сам есть, прежде чем предложить это Кришне.

Однажды он пришел в храм в Лондоне, когда делалось подношение Божествам. Это было в первые годы Движения. Он увидел, что поднос с подношением только что внесли. Он указал на поднос со сладостями и сказал: «Дайте это мне!» И он взял одну сладость. Вы, наверное, в шоке, кода это слышите. Не подражайте этому! Это не для нас. Мы должны знать наш уровень! Мы должны учитывать адхикар: каков наш уровень. И Шрила Прабхупада – он ачарья, он учит нас всем этим правилам и ограничениям. Мы должны знать, что мы не должны ему подражать, когда он из своей любви к Кришне крадет Его ладду. Как пастушок во Вриндаване.

Итак, воспевание святых имен. Деша, кала, патра. Время, место, обстоятельства - все это учитывается. Есть также определенные факторы в воспевании святого имени, например 10 оскорблений при воспевании. Во всех вопросах преданного служения есть определенные факторы. Два главных: сиддханта и раса. Каково правильное философское понимание и как удовлетворить Кришну. Кришну удовлетворяет отношение. Но если отношения смешаны, то это не сработает. Есть масса примеров в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху». Например, если вы пытаетесь смешать шанта-рати с мадхурья-рати, это не сработает. Кришна не будет доволен. Если вы будете прославлять Кришну: «О, Ты верховный, олицетворенный безличный Брахман, все на Тебе покоится, поцелуй меня!» Это не работает. Этот пример приводится в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху». Это не сработает. Кришна не будет доволен.

О Чайтанье Махапрабху говорится: если Он встречался с утверждениями, которые противоречат правильному пониманию преданного служения или являются расабхасой, то есть неправильным смешением вкусов, это не доставляло наслаждения Чайтанье Махапрабху. Так что бхакти означает доставлять наслаждение Кришне, и правила и ограничения существуют для того, чтобы вести нас к тому, что Кришна хочет от нас. И в бхакти есть какое-то послабление правилам и ограничениям, [но] не из-за лени. Кришна не доволен нашей ленью, нашей прихотью. Но если [это происходит] по какой-то причине: из-за старости или слабости, или из-за того, что человек совсем еще новичок, это не рассматривается как грех. Но если мы продолжаем преданное служение и не пытаемся подняться до правильного стандарта следования правилам, то это действительно превращается в оскорбление. Как вот пример: ученый человек говорит «вишнаве», а тот, кто не знает, говорит «вишная». И тот и другой [действуют] согласно степени их энтузиазма прославлять Кришну. То есть Кришна принимает, что они говорят, Он принимает настроение. Но не нужно думать, что тот, кто знает, что «вишнаве» правильно, но продолжает «вишная»… Кто-то должен ему сказать: «Нужно повторять «вишнаве», это язык Кришны, ты же хочешь прославить Его, ты должен знать язык».

Если муж после 20 лет брака до сих пор не может должным образом запомнить имя жены… Возможно, такой брак не дотянет до 20 лет. Если вы любите кого-то, то уж, по крайней мере, вы должны знать, как правильно произносить его или ее имя. Так что вначале мы можем допускать ошибки, но мы должны учиться и совершенствоваться.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Следовать писаниям и избегать выдумок»*

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/ne_podrajayte_etomu/

Там же доступна лекция полностью

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Мы не квалифицированы петь: «Иди ко мне, Кришна, я хочу быть с Тобой!»*

*ВОПРОС:* Всегда ли Бхактивинод Тхакур подписывал свои песни? Например, песня «Кришна Мурари» приписывается Бхактивиноду Тхакуру.

*ОТВЕТ БВКС:* Нет, не всегда. Например «радха-мадхава кунджа бихари». Очень короткая, конечно, песня. Есть несколько коротких песен, нама-бхаджаны. Кто сказал, что «Шри Кришна Мурари» написал Бхактивинод Тхакур? Это бхаджан Миры. Это не песня Бхактивинода Тхакура. Мы знаем, какие песни принадлежат Бхактивиноду Тхакуру. Они все собраны в четырех сборниках: Шаранагати, Гитавали, Гитамала и... не помню название. Четыре сборника, там все его песни. Есть еще одна песня баулов "О птице моего ума". Это тоже не песня Бхактивинода Тхакура. [Из зала: "Я слышала, старшие преданные поют…"] Да, Бада Хари прабху поет эту песню в фильме-презентации ведического планетария. Но это тоже не песня Бхактивинода Тхакура. Почему-то это ему приписывается, но это не так.

То есть «Кришна Мурари»: как только вы слышите «эшо, эшо», знайте, что это Мира. Или в этом жанре. Потому что есть много песен Миры, которые были не ею написаны. Возможно, вы знаете. То есть люди пишут песни от ее имени или в том же настроении, в том же духе. «Эшо, эшо, Гиридхари». Вайшнавы-ачарьи так не поют. Они хотят присоединиться к Радхе-Кришне, а не отозвать Кришну от Радхи, чтобы быть с Ним. Это настроение Чандравали. Они против этого. Гаудии – это последователи Радхи, а не Чандравали.

Вот почему мы не поем песни Миры. Они не доставляют радости гаудиям. Также как мы признаем, что Чандравали велика, но мы не следуем за ней. Мы также можем признать Миру как великую преданную, но мы за ней не следуем. Это принесет Бхактивиноду и Рагхунатхе дасу большое неудовлетворение. Бхактивинод Тхакур поет: «Я всегда последователь Радхи. Мне не хочется даже смотреть на того, кто против Радхи, я не хочу их видеть». Если вы хотите следовать Бхактивиноду...

Почему это приписывают Бхактивиноду, если это совершенно противоречит его учению? Совершенно противоречит. Это разрывает его сердце. Просто смешно, что это приписывают Бхактивиноду. «Каждый, кто отказывается от Радхи в той или иной форме… Поскольку я всегда принадлежу к группе Радхи, я даже не хочу видеть такого человека».

*ВОПРОС:* Вы говорили о парампаре, а Мира Баи также…

*ОТВЕТ БВКС:* У Миры не было духовного учителя. Неизвестно о том, что у нее был духовный учитель. Я не читал сам, я слышал однажды от Бхакти Чару Свами, который, возможно, читал, что Бхактивинод Тхакур сказал, что она – сентименталистка. Скорее всего, он услышал это от Шрилы Бхакти Ракшак Шридхар Махараджа. Этого, возможно, нет в письменной форме. Какие-то высказывания и учения передаются в изустной парампаре, они не записаны нигде. Шрила Прабхупада писал, что она великая преданная. Он не говорил, что она чистая преданная, он сказал, что она великая преданная. Мы можем уважать ее как великую преданную. Но мы не учим людей ее учению. То есть это не очень здоровое явление, когда другие поют ее песни. Поскольку эти песни для нее, для тех, кто на ее уровне. Мы не квалифицированы петь: «Иди ко мне, Кришна, я хочу быть с Тобой!»

Наш путь - гопи-бхартух пада-камалайор даса-дасанудасах, быть слугой слуги Кришны, который поддерживает гопи. Так что наша цель – это всегда служить преданным, а не пытаться заменить Радху или кого-то еще. В духовном мире очень много места для многих слуг. Но если вы хотите изгнать оттуда Кришну, то нас изгонят оттуда. Это своего рода форма маявады. Шрила Прабхупада пишет в «Нектаре преданности»: «Мы должны хотеть стать слугой Нанды Махараджа, но если мы думаем, что я стану Нандой Махараджем, то это маявада». Когда мы думаем: «Я – Кришна или я – Нанда Махарадж", это невозможно.

Так что мы можем сказать, что в лучшем случае эти песни Миры… Их можно неправильно понять или неправильно представить. То есть, если мы поем песни Бхактивинода Тхакура, например вот эту песню, которую я процитировал: «Я всегда пристрастен к Радхе». Если мы поем такие песни, мы поем их, понимая, что мы не на уровне Бхактивинода, мы поем их как поклонение Бхактивиноду Тхакуру. Когда он говорит: «Я», это значит он. Мы тоже стремимся к этому уровню, но мы должны знать на каком уровне мы находимся. И многие другие песни Бхактивинода, они больше подходят для нас, для нашего уровня. «Гопинатх, мама ниведана шуно». Вот такие песни мы должны петь. Они более подходящие для нас.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Положение Бхактивинода в парампаре»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/idi_ko_mne_krishna/

Там же доступна лекция полностью

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Одна из обязанностей мужчин – ценить жертву своих жен*

*ВОПРОС:* Что, если женщине в трудных обстоятельствах по желанию мужа придется работать?

*ОТВЕТ БВКС:* Это трудный случай, потому что, если кто-то выбирает адхарму… Ну работа женщины не полностью противоречит ведической культуре. Мужчина и женщина – оба работают. Вот эта идея: ходить на работу – это современная идея, нужно идти на работу, на завод. Обычно все работали.

Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-гите: «Всегда выполняй свою работу». Так что каждый должен работать. Никто не может не работать, даже мгновение, говорит Кришна. Так что каждый должен работать. Но идея, что нужно ходить на работу – это шудра-дхарма. Женщины работали в том смысле, что они также привносили свой вклад в экономику семьи. Они могли делать дома какие-то маринады, которые потом продавались. Или вязали свитеры дома, которые продавались. То есть они содействовали экономическому развитию семьи. Это не плохо. Но выходить на работу и общаться там с другими мужчинами – это не очень хорошо для женщин, если они хотят быть целомудренными.

Если же муж заставляет, что довольно распространено в нынешнее время, то они попадают в довольно тяжелую ситуацию. Но лучше всего до брака прояснить. Родители, которые отдают дочь… Конечно, сейчас дочерей не отдают так, они сами себе находят мужей. В действительности согласно Ману женщина может найти себе мужа. Если отец не организовал ее свадьбу после того, как у нее прошло три периода месячных, она может найти себе подходящего мужа. До полового созревания. Будет лучше, если родители будут отдавать девушку в ту семью, где ей не придется следовать адхармической идее, которая сейчас популярна в Индии. «Мы не хотим девушку, если она не будет работать», - вот так семья говорит. «Мы хотим девушку с работой!» Они хотят, чтобы жены и дочери были испорчены. «Если она не испорчена, мы не хотим ее».

Так что лучше, если есть совесть. Сейчас это не распространено. Нужно отдавать дочь только в ту семью, где ее не будут принуждать к работе. И если возможно, они могут работать дома. Сейчас много всего, связанного с работой на компьютере. Но в действительности, если есть дети, их настоящая работа – это заботиться о детях. Каждая женщина с детьми знает: это больше, чем работа по 8-9 часов в день. Ей приходится следить за детьми 24 часа в сутки. У нее нет смены. Дети плачут не по расписанию, а когда им хочется, когда они чувствуют необходимость. Так что одна из обязанностей мужчин – ценить своих жен. Это хорошая обязанность. Это важно. Ценить жертву своих жен. Жизнь женщины – это жизнь жертвы. Посвящение преданности. Хорошо, если муж ценит это. И что делать, если муж хочет, чтобы вы работали?

Если муж – преданный, то нужно это обсудить… Семейными проблемами или разногласиями можно делиться со старшими членами духовной общины. Я надеюсь, что старшие члены этой духовной общины также поймут этот важный принцип: что совсем нехорошо, если женщина бросает детей дома или отдает их в детский садик и идет и тратит больше времени с другими мужчинами, нежели со своим мужем. Она вообще не должна никакого времени тратить с ними, не говоря уже о целом дне. Если муж не преданный и не признает это, это, конечно, создает очень трудную ситуацию для женщины.

Мы слышим сейчас, что если муж зарабатывает достаточно, чтобы содержать семью… Ну преданному меньше нужно, не нужно ходить в кинотеатры, дома не нужен телевизор. Конечно, у преданных есть другие расходы, как, например, здесь. Нужно жертвовать в «Фонд знания». Вы жертвуете, но при этом в пятницу вас накормят. Вы не едите мясо, это дорого. Вы не пьете и не курите, не употребляете лук и чеснок. 

Ну это довольно дешево. (Смех в зале). Чеснок дорогой. Мясо дорого стоит, так что вы много денег экономите. Не пьете чай, кофе. Не ходите по ресторанам. Так что у вас должно экономиться много денег. Преданные не хотят роскошной жизни. Так что если вы живете просто…. Итак, это еще одна идея, что обязательно нужно посылать детей в самую лучшую престижную школу. В этом тоже может быть и нет необходимости.

Часто преданные приобретают кармические идеи: в кармическом обществе все перегружают себя излишними финансовыми потребностями. Нужно купить большой дом, залезть в долги. Лучше жить просто. Если муж заставляет женщину работать, ну думаю, что тут поделаешь? Нужно просто делать все от вас зависящее в этих трудных обстоятельствах.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Обязанности мужчин»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/c...tvu_svoih_jen/

Там же доступна лекция полностью

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Фанатичный прабхупадизм*

Ритвик-вади – на самом деле это все очень сухо и все основано на негативе. Они говорят, что все гуру ИСККОН неавторитетны, они все бесполезны, они все в майе. Что происходит на самом деле? Когда люди читают книги Прабхупады, они думают: «У меня должен быть гуру!» Потому что Прабхупада об этом говорит. И они, в конце концов, оказываются в Гаудия-матхе, который тоже критикует ИСККОН. И это их основная проповедь, что все гуру ИСККОН бесполезны, и нужно идти в Гаудия-матх – они на более высоком уровне. Что происходит? На самом деле они отдаляют людей от Прабхупады под именем Прабхупады. Это фанатичный прабхупадизм.

Еще один пример этого фанатичного прабхупадизма - это настаивание на распространении старой версии «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть». Здесь в Бангалоре особенно. Есть такой стих «питринам арйама часми» («Бхагавад-гита 10.29), Господь говорит: «Среди питри, Я – Арьяма». И в комментарии изначальной версии сказано, что есть планета деревьев. На самом деле там просто было «питри», но поскольку наборщик никогда не слышал о «питри», он написал «планета деревьев» (по-английски дерево – «tree». Прим.).

«Нет, это книга Прабхупады! Прабхупада сказал, что есть планета деревьев!" Они думают, может быть, Господь Брахма создал планету деревьев, потому что Прабхупада сказал. И они распространяют это здесь, в Бангалоре, где много ведических пандитов. И в результате их фанатизма, того, что они проповедуют - что люди будут думать, читая это? Либо они подумают, что Прабхупада – глупец, я извиняюсь за такое выражение, но они так подумают. Либо они подумают, что все ученики Прабхупады – дураки, потому что он не смог научить своих учеников, они что-то неправильно поняли, и они это не смогли исправить. Прабхупада этого не говорил, это просто глупость его учеников. Если под именем Прабхупады вы будете распространять глупость, то что это за ученики такие? Так что это просто фанатизм на самом деле. Но истинный результат в том, что люди не устанавливают отношения со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Они будут говорить: «О, столько людей покидают ИСККОН!» Они не называют это ИСККОН. Они покидают официальный ИСККОН и присоединяются к ритвикизму. Но на самом деле многие люди уходят от ритвиков. Они хотят гуру ИСККОН. Или они уходят в Гаудия-матх. Они уходят из ритвикизма, потому что они неудовлетворены. Так что не нужно думать, что ритвикизм – это панацея от всего. Не нужно думать, что это логика, завоевавшая весь мир, благодаря которой все излечатся.

Конечно, я получил посвящение от Шрилы Прабхупады, поэтому мне не нужно думать обо всем этом: нужно ли мне получать посвящение в стиле ритвиков от Прабхупады или от кого-то из учеников Прабхупады или получать посвящение в Гаудия-матхе. Но если бы мне пришлось делать выбор между гуру ИСККОН или гуру Гаудия-матха… Даже если гуру Гаудия-матха очень образованны в шастрах, они из какой-то благородной семьи, у них может быть очень длинная борода, они могут быть пожилыми индийцами. Гуру ИСККОН могут быть не индийцами, у них нет длинных бород, и они, может быть, не такие ученые в шастрах. Но я бы лучше принял прибежище у того, у кого есть ясная связь со Шрилой Прабхупадой, чем у кого-то, каким бы расичным он ни был. Я бы лучше обрел эту связь со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Есть много других моментов.

Видно, что ритвик-вади обвиняют гуру ИСККОН в личных мотивациях: «Они просто хотят обманывать других, просто хотят престиж, много денег!» Лично я вижу, что гуру ИСККОН тяжело работают, чтобы распространять сознание Кришны. Они идут на большие трудности ради этого. Вы можете сказать, что они мотивируются своими желаниями личного возвеличивания, но вы должны спросить: "Почему такие преданные как Шьямасундара прабху, который здесь сидит, и многие другие ученики Шрилы Прабхупады…" Я имею ввиду тех, кто действительно получил посвящение от Шрилы Прабхупады, а не нечто воображаемое. Встречаешься иногда с каким-нибудь таким:

- Кто твой гуру?

- Прабхупада!

- Сколько тебе лет?

- 22! (Смех в зале)

- Когда ты встретил Прабхупаду? Как это вообще произошло?...

Истинный ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, то есть есть дата инициации, имя, не нужно каких-то философских дискуссий разводить. Он однозначно ученик Прабхупады. У него нет какого-то положения в ИСККОН: джи-би-си, гуру, президент храма, он ничего лично не получает в плане денег или славы от ИСККОН, зачем же ему… Я просто привожу его в пример. Есть много других, но он просто здесь сидит. Зачем же ему поддерживать эту гуру-ваду? Может быть, если я получаю миллионы долларов дакшины, я могу давать ему на стороне тоже денежки. Вы можете такое заподозрить, и это не очень хорошее предположение. Но зачем? Если вы скажете, что люди становятся гуру по личным мотивам, то зачем другим, которым вообще ничего от этого не перепадает, которые практикуют сознание Кришны очень серьезно много лет, и они – ученые, убежденные в шастрах, зачем им это поддерживать? Может быть, Шьямасундара прабху может целую лекцию прочитать, опять же, зачем?

Это не может быть только из личного мотива. Есть много таких преданных. Я не вижу в лагере ритвиков никого, кто в нашем обществе был бы известен как философ. Но мы видим в лагере «не ритвиков» Дравиду прабху, который не дает посвящения. Он редактор книг Прабхупады, еще со времен личного присутствия Прабхупады. Гопипаранадхана прабху – он самый выдающийся традиционный ученый, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады. И многие, те кто разумны и глубоко изучали книги Шрилы Прабхупады, вы не найдете никого из них в лагере ритвиков. Бхану Свами - еще один пример. Он не дает посвящения, хотя многие люди хотели бы получить у него посвящение. Это даже не предмет спора для них, поскольку это нарушает все, о чем говорят шастры и традиция. […]

Много моментов. Например, известный в городе Мадху Пандит дас. Он объявляет себя учеником Шрилы Прабхупады. Кто дал ему это имя? Кто-то знает? Это имя дал ему Джаяпатака Махарадж, и когда он ему давал это имя, он делал это с полным пониманием того, что тот станет учеником Джаяпатаки Махараджа. Позднее он решил, что получил посвящение у Шрилы Прабхупады (смех в зале). Он называется учеником Шрилы Прабхупады. Это обман.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Ответ ритвикизму»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/f..._prabhupadizm/

Там же доступна лекция полностью

----------


## Наталия Фёдорова

*Настало время всерьёз изучать шастры*

Мы не должны поносить вайшнавов. Или оскорблять их каким-либо способом. Но с другой стороны, мы не должны становиться жертвами каких-либо ложныx идей или практик, которые распространяют вайшнавы. Мы должны предупреждать других, что такой-то преданный сбивает других с толку. Кто-то может сказать, что это оскорбительно - называть вайшнавов, которые распространяют Сознание Кришны, майявади или сахаджиями. Но на самом деле ещё большим оскорблением можно считать невмешательство, когда человек даже не пытается предотвратить распространение этих ложных идей. Это оскорбление по отношению к предыдущим ачарьям – позволять человеку искажать их послание.

Совершенно очевидно, что если кто-то, кого называют вайшнавом, совершит насилие над детьми, этого человека нужно остановить и наказать. Насилие над детьми – это очень явное, очевидное преступление. Его легко обнаружить. Но какие-то отклонения, заблуждения, ложные идеи, которые проникают в сампрадайю, могут иметь более тонкую форму, поэтому подчас их очень сложно распознать. 

Кто-то может подумать: зачем вообще пытаться разобраться, кто прав, кто виноват, если есть опасность совершить оскорбления? Но такое умонастроение само по себе создаёт опасную ситуацию. Если идеям майявады и сахаджии позволять расти в Движении сознания Кришны подобно раковой опухоли…

Поэтому мы, практикуя сознание Кришны, должны быть очень внимательны и вдумчивы. В особенности в современной ситуации, когда в нашем Движении очень много противоречий и спорных моментов. Мы должны быть очень осторожными, чтобы не совершить оскорбление. Если мы займём позицию, что я выше, а они все никто, то это будет дисквалификацией, это высокомерие сразу же дисквалифицирует нас. Но с другой стороны, мы не должны позволять этим ложным идеям сбивать себя с толку.

Поэтому настало время всерьёз изучать шастры. И для нас это значит - прежде всего книги Прабхупады. И нужно стремиться обрести хорошее подобающее общение и руководство. Мы не должны наивно полагать, что любое общение в ИСККОН – это хорошее общение. С другой стороны, мы не должны враждебно и с завистью относиться к тому, кто повторяет Святое Имя. Но даже к тем, кто повторяет Святое Имя, мы можем враждебно относиться, если они грубо нарушают сиддханту, или если они сами повинны в том, что завидуют ачарьям или сампрадайе. 

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур был очень недоволен различными группами бабаджи, людьми, которые повторяют «Радхе Шьям», за то, что они осквернили практику вайшнава-сиддханты различными отклонениями и заблуждениями. 

шрути-смрити-пуранди-
панчаратра-видхим вина
аикантики харер бхактир
утпатайаива калпате

«Тот, кто пытается служить Господу, пренебрегая указаниями Упанишад, Пуран, «Нарада-панчаратры» и других авторитетных ведических писаний, только нарушает покой общества». («Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» 1.2.101) Здесь говорится, что когда кто-то пытается размыть чистое преданное служение, привнося в него какие-то собственные идеи и практики, которых нет в шастрах, это приводит лишь к появлению беспокойства в обществе. 

Если мы рассмотрим историю гаудия-вайшнавизма, историю религий или просто мировую историю, мы обнаружим наличие различных подходов, мнений, философий. Гаудия-вайшнавы отличаются от всех остальных своей философией, своим пониманием вещей. Но даже среди гаудия-вайшнавов могут быть какие-то разногласия в восприятии некоторых фундаментальных доктрин. В ИСККОН, который является частью гаудия-вайшнава-сампрадаи, тоже могут быть разные мнения. Это не значит, что мы должны конфликтовать, завидовать другим членам ИСККОН. Но это также не означает, что мы должны соглашаться со всем, кто бы что ни говорил, и принимать слова человека только по той причине, что он занимает какое-то положение и пользуется почётом в обществе. Мы на всё должны смотреть через призму гуру, садху и шастр. Если кто-то отклонился от гуру, садху, шастр, несмотря на своё высокое положение лидера, отклонение не перестаёт быть отклонением. 

Если человек отклонился, нужно понять, в чем тут суть, что произошло. Как понять? В соответствии с гуру, садху, шастрами. Мы должны быть очень осмотрительны и внимательны, чтобы не совершить оскорбления вайшнавов. Но также мы должны быть очень внимательны, чтобы идти по пути предыдущих ачарьев. Может показаться, что в практической жизни эти два наставления противоречат друг другу. Но, так или иначе, мы должны сохранять баланс. В этой связи могу привести слова Господа Иисуса Христа, которые иногда приводил Шрила Прабхупада: нужно ненавидеть грех, а не грешника. То есть мы должны понимать, что неправильно, и отвергать это неправильное. Но мы не должны испытывать какую-то личную неприязнь к тому, кто распространяет это неправильное.

Конечно, разобраться в том, что правильно, что неправильно – непростой процесс. Для этого необходимо серьёзно изучить книги Шрилы Прабхупады, другие писания, всю традицию вайшнавов. А также принять во внимание обстоятельства, условия, в которых те или иные преданные проповедуют сознание Кришны. К примеру, при одних обстоятельствах могут быть допустимы вещи, которые при других недопустимы. Раньше вообще было недопустимо обсуждение подобных тем на таких языках как английский или русский. Было время, когда в Индии считалось, что обсуждать духовные темы на каком-либо другом языке, кроме санскрита, оскорбительно. Но если бы обсуждение этих вопросов ограничилось санскритом, то сознание Кришны никогда бы не распространилось по всему миру. Это как раз пример того, как то, что считается неподобающим в одно время, просто необходимо в другое время, в другом месте. Но при этом мы не должны пользоваться принципом «место, время, обстоятельства» как оправданием для того, чтобы привносить что-то новое.

Приняв всё это во внимание, мы можем подумать, что сочетать два этих подхода очень сложно. Но в этом случае нам поможет наша искренность и общество других искренних преданных.  

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции по Чайтанья-чаритамрите Ади 17.10*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/v...uchat_shastry/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/alllectures/moscow_afonino_2016

----------


## Наталия Фёдорова

*Пощёчины от майи*

Это было в сентябре 1977 года в ИСККОН Нью-Дели. Тогда у меня появился очень большой, огромный гнойник на руке. Очень было больно. Я пошёл в местную государственную клинику, и там какой-то человек (я даже не знаю, доктор он был или нет) взял грязный нож и без анестезии вскрыл мой нарыв. Я думал, что умру от боли. Затем они намотали вокруг раны бинт, вышел гной, вокруг летали мухи… Ужасная сцена. Я шёл обратно, и боль была такой сильной, что я почти ничего не видел, не различал дорогу. Я подумал: «Все испытывают такую боль из жизни в жизнь. Все страдают, мучаются от такой боли. Мы получаем так называемые наслаждения, но всем приходится мучиться от боли». И я понял, что мне необходимо стать очень серьёзным и сделать всё необходимое, чтобы освободиться от этого мира. Иначе я буду снова рождаться, и это будет снова и снова повторяться.

Так что боль – это хороший стимул для того, кто имеет знание. Иногда может показаться: я живу удобной жизнью… Но боль помогает вспомнить. Нужны пощечины от майи, чтобы вспомнить. Если мы попросим, боль придёт. Но мы должны быть очень осторожны в своих просьбах. Мы можем молиться как Кунти деви: 

випадах санту тах шашват
татра татра джагад-гур
о бхавато даршанам йат сйад
апунар Бхава-даршанам
(Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.25)

«О Господь, пожалуйста, пошли мне трудности, благодаря которым я смогу всегда помнить о Тебе. Потому что помнить о Тебе, значит не видеть больше круговорота рождения и смерти». Но смеем ли мы так молиться? «Пожалуйста, Господь, пошли мне рак, пошли мне операцию, пошли мне бесславие». Смеем ли мы так молиться? Нужно быть очень преданным Кришне, чтобы просить: «Пожалуйста, сделай всё, что необходимо! Забери все мои привязанности». Это очень болезненно. Опять же пример из медицины. Когда с раны снимают повязку, то из-за прилипших к бинту волос и кожи вы испытываете сильную боль. Точно так же, когда мы избавляемся от материальных привязанностей - это очень болезненная процедура. Можно вспомнить историю царя Индры, которого прокляли и он стал свиньёй. Потом его пытались вернуть назад, на трон, но он уже не хотел возвращаться, потому что привязался к своей поросячьей семье. Затем всех членов его поросячьей семьи убили, и он очень страдал, видя это. Но только после этого он осознал, что он Индра, и что он должен вернуться назад. 

Итак, мы привязаны к тому, что на самом деле не в наших интересах. Мы привязаны, и это на самом деле безумное состояние привязанности – привязанности к тому, что полностью противоречит нашему истинному интересу. Итак, если мы разумны, мы можем молиться Кришне: «Пожалуйста, забери мои материальные привязанности». 

<…> Слушая о страданиях людей не в Сознании Кришны, преданные получают стимул быть серьёзнее. Это не очень высокий уровень. Но мы ведь можем и не быть на очень высоком уровне. Главное – это даёт нам стимул осознавать Кришну и сострадать. Картины страдания людей в этом мире должны стимулировать нас на распространение Сознания Кришны ради блага других, которым суждено ужасно страдать из-за того, что они не знают о своих отношениях с Кришной, из-за того, что они не знают, что совершают греховную деятельность. Они даже не знают, что это греховно. Конечно, незнание не освобождает от ответственности. Человек должен знать. Но состояние современного общества таково, что у людей нет знания. Они могут быть поверхностно религиозны, но они не знают, что есть грех, что есть благочестие, что есть цель жизни. Они ведут крайне греховную жизнь. Они сумасшедшие люди. Потому что они заняты деятельностью, которая заставляет их рождаться снова и снова, страдать снова и снова. Это неправильно. Но они не знают. Люди не знают, что они могут освободиться от страданий материальной жизни, приняв Сознание Кришны. Поэтому Вьясадева составил ведические тексты, чтобы донести знание. А Шрила Прабхупада дал это знание в своих книгах, чтобы люди могли воспользоваться им и освободиться от ужасного круговорота страданий, в который они себя бросают просто потому, что принадлежат современной эпохе. Итак, знание о страданиях – для преданного это стимул самому быть серьёзным в Сознании Кришны и распространять это знание в форме книг Шрилы Прабхупады на благо других.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции "Страдания как стимул"*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/p...chiny_ot_mayi/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/705

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Кали приходит не только в форме мясников, но и в форме вайшнава*

Гораздо легче переконвертировать Шрилу Прабхупаду в того, в кого превратили Иисуса. «Просто уверуйте в Господа и вы будете спасены!» Но что значит верить в него? Нужно делать то, что он говорит. Живите как он жил. И мы не… Он не давал столько наставлений, сколько дал Шрила Прабхупада. Можно объективно сказать, что Шрила Прабхупада был гораздо более великим, чем Иисус Христос. Мы не говорим это с неуважением к Иисусу Христу. Смысл в том, что он [Прабхупада] дал гораздо больше знания о реальности, о том, как жить в этом мире. Конечно, Иисус сказал, что он пришел, чтобы поддержать закон. У них уже был закон о том, как жить в этом мире. Иудейский закон. Шрила Прабхупада дал ведический закон. Он дал нам программу, чтобы это утвердить.

Так что гораздо легче совершать служение на словах, чем быть истинным последователем. Гораздо легче не распространять книги, чем распространять их. Или вы можете подумать, ну можно что-то убрать из книг, то, что людям не нравится, и тогда будет легче распространять их. Или что люди будут лучше реагировать. Но вы можете обнаружить, что очень многое убрано. Потому что Прабхупада практически в каждом предложении говорит то, что неполиткорректно. И то, что сегодня, может быть, люди принимают, а завтра перестанут принимать. И мы будем все это редактировать. Где потом будет авторитет книг Шрилы Прабхупады? Так что серьезное испытание не только распространять эти книги, но быть готовыми стать на защиту этих книг. Если люди будут задавать нам вопросы… Мы можем также издавать другие книги о сознании Кришны, говорить о нем косвенно, туманными терминами о любви, мире, сострадании, смирении, не давая определения этим терминам с позиции предания Кришне. И эти книги будут гораздо более популярными, потому что есть такая идея, что духовность значит быть туманным. Но, по крайней мере для меня, я уверен – для многих других…

Почему Шрила Прабхупада был столь привлекательным? Я испытывал такое отвращение ко всей этой так называемой духовности. Ничего ясного. Люди говорили о любви, о сострадании. Что вы имеете в виду? Что же мне делать? Что происходит в мире? Как я попал в этот бардак? Как мне выбраться отсюда? Шрила Прабхупада все ясно, понятным языком, авторитетно излагал. Гораздо легче говорить о любви, о мире, о смирении и сострадании. Ну иногда Харе Кришна повторять. Но это не то, что дал нам Шрила Прабхупада и это не будет иметь такого же результата.

Для того, чтобы духовно трансформировать, в частности американский мир, Шрила Прабхупада написал об этом в «Маркине бхагавата-дхарме»… Конкретные моменты, которые он подчеркнул. Что их изменит? Это не было повторением «Харе Кришна». Он подчеркнул, процитировал все эти стихи из «Бхагаватам». Он процитировал все эти стихи, это то, что изменит их. Конечно, это не исключает повторения святого имени. Но если представить повторение святого имени, не давая при этом ясного понимания того, кто такой Кришна, кто мы такие, каковы наши взаимоотношения с Кришной, почему мы повторяем «Харе Кришна», это не будет очень сильно помогать.

Уже в Индии есть столько маявади, которые поют мантру «Харе Кришна» и другие имена Вишну. У них нет серьезного духовного прогресса. Мы думаем, что так здорово, что сейчас все эти киртаны, которые поют люди, которые открыто говорят, что они не верят в Кришну как личность, они становятся очень популярными. Мы думаем: «О! Это прогресс!» Это прогресс или это очередное препятствие для нас, которое мы должны преодолеть? Когда Шрила Прабхупада приехал в Америку, он сказал, что в каком-то смысле легче представлять сознание Кришны здесь, потому что люди хотят принимать то, что он говорит. Тогда как в Индии, как только вы что-то говорите, люди начинают вам рассказывать свои идеи. И сейчас такая же ситуация начинается в Америке. Говоришь людям: «Повторяй Харе Кришна!» Они отвечают: «А я уже повторяю Харе Кришна!» Я хожу на эти киртан-концерты, курю марихуану. Эти великие киртании – они тоже курят марихуану.

То есть тысячи людей собираются вместе и повторяют «Харе Кришна». В экстазе. «Кто вы такой, чтобы мне рассказывать про воспевание «Харе Кришна»? Мы не нуждаемся в этой философии. О чем вы тут говорите?» Я не уверен, что этот так называемый киртан помогает их сознанию Кришны или там просто то, что личность Кали проявил в форме повторения «Харе Кришна». Как может Кали повторять «Харе Кришна»? Бхактивинод Тхакур говорит: «У вас тилака на носу, туласи-мала на шее и еще на шее чья-то чужая жена». Он говорит: «Это Кали-чела, это не вайшнав. Он ученик Кали-юги». Итак, личность Кали приходит не только в форме мясников и тех, кто учиняет геноцид, он также приходит в форме вайшнава. И Кали такой хитрый, он несет маяваду, которая является полной антитезой и врагом сознания Кришны в этом мире, и он привносит ее в вайшнавское общество. Все едино. Все одинаково! И он берет вайшнавскую философию, искажает и использует ее против истинного учения сознания Кришны.

Например, если есть какой-то ученик Кали, который повторяет «Харе Кришна», и вы говорите:

- Он – ученик Кали, он не вайшнав, он – оскорбитель, он не правильно представляет сознание Кришны!

- О! Вы – оскорбитель!

Эта идея, что каждый, кто повторяет «Харе Кришна», даже если это – нама-апарадха, если это очевидно однозначно оскорбительно по отношению к шастре, Кришне, ачарьям, он повторяет «Харе Кришна» и все… Если вы что-то против него говорите, то вы – оскорбитель. И с вами никто не хочет ни о чем говорить уже. Это усложняет проповедь сознания Кришны, потому что становится сложнее. Кали не спит.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Бросая вызов практической маяваде»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/k...rme_vayshnava/

Там же доступна лекция полностью

----------


## Варган

Мы должны остерегаться умонастроения: «Я лучше других!»

ВОПРОС: После ваших лекций порой возникает критичное настроение по отношению к другим преданным, в том числе старшим, которые делают что-то не так. Начинаешь видеть откровенные глупости, которые делаются под прикрытием служения Прабхупаде. Я разговаривал с одним из ваших учеников – у него, то же самое. Как быть в таких ситуациях, ведь хочется сохранить дружеские отношения с преданными? Не хочется развивать в себе настроение человека, который под микроскопом выискивает недостатки в других.

ОТВЕТ БХАКТИ ВИКАШИ СВАМИ: Это подробно объяснено в моей книге «Бескомпромиссная проповедь в служении Шриле Прабхупаде». Мы не хотим развивать критическое настроение в отношении преданных. Мы хотим, чтобы у нас были сладкие отношения с преданными. В то же самое время я вижу, я один из подобных сотен, а может тысяч последователей Шрилы Прабхупады, я вижу, что происходят вещи, которые являются явным отклонением от того, чему учил нас Шрила Прабхупада. И закрывать глаза на это, и притворяться, что все нормально, будет медвежьей услугой и по отношению к самим себе, и по отношению к другим. Поэтому такова наша незавидная обязанность: указывать на определенные вещи для того, чтобы помочь другим. Различать реальность и иллюзию для высшего блага.

Естественным образом те, кто попадает под такой микроскоп, не будут довольны таким отношением. Как минимум, будучи гуру, я вижу в этом свою обязанность: предупредить своих учеников о тенденциях маявады и сахаджии, которые проникли в наше движение. И это может означать прямо или косвенно критиковать некоторых старших преданных. Таким образом, это ставит меня в очень трудное положение. Какова же сиддханта, каково же подлинное понимание? Что все в ИСККОН автоматически является чистым, и ничего не следует критиковать? Если кто-то действует как маявади или сахаджия вне ИСККОН, то мы можем его критиковать, но если кто-то поступает так в ИСККОН, то нет, мы ни в коем случае не должны его критиковать. Это не является правильным философским пониманием. На самом деле те, кто поступает так, находясь внутри ИСККОН, еще более опасны.

Без сомнения, все это очень тяжелые темы. Но сознание Кришны – это очень серьезно. И сентименты, что все замечательно, не помогут нам вернуться к Богу. Я знаю, что такие обсуждения вызывают в нас подчас чувство печали. А мы хотим быть счастливыми в сознании Кришны. Разрешите мне привести вам такой пример.

Если кто-то с большим энтузиазмом собирает пожертвования на какой-то проект в сознании Кришны, и вы даете ему деньги, много денег, может даже все свои сбережения. Вы сердечно надеетесь, что это пожертвование поможет распространить сознание Кришны. А позже вы узнаете, что проект развалился и все деньги утеряны. И никто не может сказать: куда подевались эти деньги. И потом друг подходит к вам и рассказывает, что сейчас тот человек собирает деньги на один проект в ИСККОН. И вы можете предупредить его, рассказав о своей ситуации: когда-то вы уже пожертвовали и вот что с вами произошло. И может, вы будете думать: «Ну, он так вдохновлен пожертвовать свои деньги. Зачем же я буду его беспокоить? Пусть жертвует! Пусть будет счастлив и отдаст все свои деньги!» Но позже этот человек подойдет к вам и расскажет что произошло:

- Я отдал туда все свои деньги, а теперь: ни проекта, ни денег!

- Ну не беспокойся, со мной тоже так было. А также с тысячами других преданных!

- А когда это было с тобой?

- Ну, еще до того, как ты отдал туда все свои деньги.

- А почему же ты мне не сказал?!

Таким образом, вы понимаете, что есть основания говорить какие-то вещи, которые могут иногда быть болезненными для нашего сердца, но их необходимо сказать. Мы не хотим оскорблять преданных или недружелюбно относиться к ним. Но подчас обстоятельства действительно вынуждают нас, если мы действительно хотим быть друзьями других преданных, говорить им те вещи, которые нам не хотелось бы говорить.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Вопросы и ответы, Афонино, 29 июля 2016, утро»



ВОПРОС: Меня привлекает личность Шрилы Прабхупады, его качества, учение, изложенное в его трансцендентных книгах. Однако, я заметил в себе такое качество: мне нравится критиковать, разбивать преданных с неправильной философской позицией, и я даже радуюсь, если кто-то заблуждается. Я чувствую себя как будто на войне за чистоту ИСККОН и принципов чистого преданного служения. Правильна ли эта позиция, если нет, то, как это исправить?

ОТВЕТ БХАКТИ ВИКАШИ СВАМИ: Мы должны стремиться стать смиренными слугами Шрилы Прабхупады и его слуг. Если мы считаем себя чистым воином, который поражает других, то это не очень правильная позиция. К сожалению, различные отклонения имеют место быть в нашем Движении. Мы можем почувствовать своим долгом, своей обязанностью – как-то исправить эту ситуацию, опять же принимая во внимание свое положение и свои способности. Но мы должны остерегаться умонастроения: «Я лучше других!»

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Вопросы и ответы, Афонино, 29 июля 2016, вечер»



ВОПРОС: Может ли младший преданный спорить с большим лидером, авторитетом? Каков этикет поведения в данном случае?

ОТВЕТ БХАКТИ ВИКАШИ СВАМИ: Может, но при этом есть определенный этикет. Если есть какой-то спорный момент, какая-то претензия к старшему преданному, то можно обратиться к другому старшему преданному, который находится хотя бы на таком же уровне, как тот преданный, к которому есть претензия, для того, чтобы он выступил от вашего имени. Есть способ, когда можно выразить претензию косвенным образом, например, задав вопрос человеку. Либо задав вопрос, либо другим способом. Либо напрямую, либо косвенно можно затронуть эту тему. Например, если лидер считает, что он может не ходить на мангала-арати, поскольку он старший преданный. Вы можете сказать: «Интересно, а что, Прабхупада тоже учил этому?» Нужно в вежливой форме таким образом выразить свою претензию.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции по Чайтанья Чаритамрите Ади-лила 17.10, Афонино, 31 июля 2016, утро

----------


## Наталия Фёдорова

*Необходимо отбросить свои привязанности*
* 
Вопрос:* Подскажите, что делать, если есть сильная привязанность к родственникам-непреданным? И как реагировать на их недовольство, что я чаще провожу время с преданными?

*Ответ БВКС:* Мы должны понимать, что цель жизни – развить в себе полностью сознание Кришны. Пустое времяпрепровождение с родственниками, когда мы тратим время на пустые разговоры с ними, препятствует достижению этой цели. У каждого человека есть сильные привязанности к разным вещам, к тому или иному, что препятствует духовному прогрессу. Но проанализировав эту ситуацию с помощью разума, мы должны исполниться решимости исправить её. Конечно, лучшее решение этой проблемы – привести своих родственников-непреданных в сознание Кришны. Если нам это не удаётся, мы должны сокращать своё общение с ними. 

Асат-санга тьяга эй вайшнава-ачара

«Преданный — это тот, кто отказывается от общения с «асат» — временными вещами» (Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, 22.87). 

Поведение вайшнава таково, что он отказывается от дурного общения. Среди шести вещей, которые могут погубить преданное служение, Рупа Госвами называет общение с непреданными. Возможно, отказаться от привязанности к такому общению будет не так просто, но если мы хотим идти по пути преданного служения, нам придётся это сделать. То есть этот вопрос можно перефразировать, заменив привязанность к членам семьи на какую-то другую сильную привязанность. Например, на употребление алкоголя, мяса, компьютерные игры. Мы должны понять, что все эти вещи являются серьёзным препятствием на пути духовного прогресса, и у нас нет другой альтернативы, кроме как просто отбросить это. Поступить так, конечно, очень сложно. Но альтернативы попросту не существует. 

Я часто слышу, как про меня говорят, что я очень строг и даже жесток. Может быть, кому-то кажутся жестокими слова о том, что необходимо отбросить свои привязанности. Конечно, гораздо приятнее человеку слышать: «Ничего страшного, можете есть мясо, пить алкоголь, играть в компьютерные игры, общаться с родственниками-материалистами. Просто повторяйте Харе Кришна и будьте счастливы!» На самом деле, садху, который говорит так, является нашим врагом. Долг врача заключается в том, чтобы сказать пациенту: «Если ты не бросишь курить, ты умрешь». Если доктор подумает, что пациенту не понравятся такие слова, и промолчит, то это значит, что доктор просто не исполняет своих профессиональных обязанностей. Поэтому если вы не готовы говорить людям такие вещи, вы не должны быть врачом. Если вы не готовы говорить подобные вещи, вам не следует быть садху. И если вам нравится пользоваться почётом и уважением со стороны других, но вы не хотите давать им наставления, которые помогут им, это значит, что вы просто обманщик.

_Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Вопросы и ответы. Афонино, 29 июля 2016 г.»_ 

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/otbrosit_privyazannosti/

Лекция полностью: http://bvks.ru/alllectures/moscow_afonino_2016

----------


## Наталия Фёдорова

*Спасение от адской жизни, которой живёт современное общество*

Практиковать Сознание Кришны в современной культуре – это своеобразная гибридная жизнь. Потому что человек вынужден вести образ жизни демонов, но при этом пытается практиковать духовность, которая свойственна деватам, полубогам. Вы можете в 4-ой главе Молитв царицы Кунти, книге Шрилы Прабхупады, составленной по его лекциям, встретить очень яркое описание современного общества. Там приводятся слова господа Ришабхадева, которые тот произнес тысячи и тысячи лет тому назад. Все эти представления о необходимости экономически расширяться – все это глупости. Поскольку всё это приводит к викарме, греховной деятельности.

Если мы изучаем шастры, то мы приходим к пониманию, что священные писания традиционно изучались в обществе Варнашрамы. Нужно понимать контекст. Если мы понимаем контекст, то мы видим, что в шастрах везде говорится о Варнашраме. В Бхагавад-Гите Арджуна сомневается, в чем его долг, обязанности, что он должен делать как кшатрий. Это основополагающие принципы варнашрамы. 

Если мы будем изучать лекции, письма, беседы Шрилы Прабхупады, то мы увидим, что он постоянно призывает всех жить просто, перестать заниматься деятельностью, которая направлена на материальный прогресс. Именно благодаря этим наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады некоторые из вас перебрались в сельскую местность и запустили пилотные проекты сельхозобщин. И не нужно думать, что это какие-то второстепенные наставления Прабхупады. Это основополагающие его наставления, поскольку они являются главной частью его миссии по спасению человечества. Спасение человечества не означает просто дать всем возможность повторять Харе Кришна. Спасение – это, прежде всего, спасение от адской жизни, которой живёт современное общество. 

В одном из своих комментариев Прабхупада называет фабрики и заводы адом. В другом месте он называет их подземельями для демонов. <…> Преданные естественным образом развивают более высокое сознание. Например, для вегетарианцев сама мысль употребления мяса в пищу отвратительна. Прабхупада часто летал в самолете, видел там разные вещи и потом их комментировал. Например, сосиски… Англичане любят грубые наслаждения, и русские тоже, поэтому у них есть такое слово – сосиски... Вполне возможно, что когда Прабхупада впервые увидел этот продукт, он не понял, что это такое, потому что в Бенгалии такого продукта не бывает. Но что из себя представляет сосиска? Это куски мяса, которые выглядят так отвратительно, что их даже не могут есть мясоеды, их мелко рубят и набивают ими свиные кишки. Прабхупада был очень удивлен, узнав, насколько грубыми могут быть люди. Как можно есть свиные кишки? Трудно вообразить, как вообще можно желать съесть любую часть свиньи, но особенно кишки, где скапливаются испражнения… 

Подобно тому, как вегетарианец испытывает отвращение при виде мяса, так и человек, который развил более высокое сознание, испытывает отвращение, глядя на какие-то грубые чувственные наслаждения людей, обладающих низким сознанием. Людей, которые подобны лебедям, не привлекают места скопления ворон. Их не привлекают эти вещи – городская жизнь, езда на мотоцикле в наушниках, в которых играет рок, губная помада. Мотоциклистам нравится подать газу так, чтобы мозг вскипел. В этом суть современной цивилизации – просто разжигать гуну страсти. Но преданный смотрит на это со стороны и думает: «Боже мой, сумасшедшие люди…» Так же он смотрит на человека, который ест сосиски: «Боже мой, на что он тратит свою жизнь?» Просто готовится родиться в следующей своей жизни в теле червяка в испражнениях свиньи. Если становиться червяком в испражнениях, то у брахмана, а не у свиньи. Потому что червяк в испражнениях брахмана свысока смотрит на червяка в испражнениях свиньи…

Так или иначе, люди с более развитым сознанием смотрят на окружающих и не понимают: «Что вообще происходит, что они делают?» Прабхупада снова и снова повторяет, что вся современная цивилизация – одна большая анартха. Это не просто его личное мнение. Если мы прочитаем 16 главу Бхагавад-гиты, то мы увидим, что современная цивилизация основана на демонических принципах, которые там описаны. И в основе всего лежит стремление производить все больше и больше товаров. Если вы изобретете что-то новое, чего не было раньше, это считается великим достижением. Но экономическая основа для существования общества, согласно Кришне, очень проста – это сельское хозяйство, защита коров и торговля. Сельское хозяйство и защита коров близки и сопутствуют друг другу. Сельское хозяйство – это значит обрабатывать поля, причем раньше пахали на быках. Торговля подразумевает сбыт сельхозпродукции: если есть избыток, его можно продавать. Также можно торговать драгоценностями или тканями, шелком, то есть практичными вещами, которые человек использует в своей повседневной жизни. 

Шрила Прабхупада часто говорил о важности горакши – что нужно защищать именно коров, а не собак или свиней. Вайшья, у которого много коров, считается состоятельным человеком. Не тот, у кого много буйволов, коз или тракторов. Один пожилой человек из Бангладеш рассказывал мне, что в 20-е года XX века никто не торговал молоком – у всех было своё молоко, а с теми, кому молока не хватало, просто делились. Когда я жил в Бангладеш, там редко можно было увидеть трактор, все люди пахали на быках, даже буйволы были редкостью. У Нанды Махараджи были в буквальном смысле слова миллионы и миллионы коров. Ведическая культура подразумевает совместную жизнь с большим количеством коров. Совершенно иной подход к жизни. То есть вместо того, чтобы покупать себе смартфоны, дорогую обувь, интернет, телевизоры, люди имели коров. Мы должны обладать верой в слова Кришны. То, что Он говорит в Бхагавад-гите, предназначалось не только для прошлого, это справедливо на все времена. Сразу, конечно, невозможно достичь этого уровня. Потребуется какое-то время, чтобы такое общество появилось. Традиционное общество было разрушено за несколько сотен лет, тоже не сразу. Теперь последствия индустриализации мы наблюдаем повсюду в мире. Но это существенная часть миссии Прабхупады – учредить, открыть общины варнашрамы. У человека должны быть не только духовные, но и материальные ценности. Но согласно Кришне, эти материальные ценности заключаются в том, чтобы производить продукты питания, а не машины и губные помады. 

_Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.27_ 

Источник: http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/spase..._adskoy_jizni/

Лекция полностью: http://bvks.ru/alllectures/moscow_afonino_2016

----------


## Наталия Фёдорова

*Для большинства преданных большое достижение - выживать в сознании Кришны год за годом*

Если человек привязан к чувственным наслаждениям, ему очень трудно обрести разум, который будет сосредоточен на одной цели. Поэтому современная цивилизация пытается сбить таких людей с толку, привлекая их различной рекламой на телевидении, на уличных щитах. Раньше мне приходилось иногда смотреть индийское телевидение. Я давал лекции на хинди, их записывали, и я пару раз посмотрел их по телевидению. И каждые десять минут трансляция моей лекции прерывалась рекламой. В этой рекламе постоянно менялись какие-то изображения. Я не мог понять, каким образом человек, который сидит и слушает эту лекцию, вдруг начнёт следить за этой рекламой. Его ум придёт в возбуждение. И люди приравнивают это возбуждение ума к удовольствию.

Все сцены, которые показывают в рекламе, – это сцены, изображающие чувственные наслаждения. Причём могут рекламироваться какие-то обыденные, прозаичные вещи – такие как гель для чистки унитаза. Но в рекламе всё это преподносится таким образом, что если вы купите этот гель для чистки унитаза, то ваша жизнь превратится в полнейший экстаз. Не только вы, но и все члены вашей семьи впадут в ступор от счастья, поскольку ощутят аромат этого геля, которым вы начистите ваш унитаз. Это глупо, конечно. Но, так или иначе, это работает. Люди не снимали бы такую рекламу, если бы она не увеличивала продажи. 

Конечно, с гелем для унитаза всё понятно. Навряд ли он как-то увеличит наш экстаз. Зайдя в туалет и обнаружив пузырёк с гелем, вы не падаете в обморок от экстаза и не лишаетесь чувств. Но вот если рекламируют большую машину, вы можете подумать, что она может доставить удовольствие. Но на самом деле ничего такого не происходит. Вы видите это на примере детей: вы даёте им новую игрушку, они играют четыре минуты, может быть, четыре дня, а потом выбрасывают её. Поэтому даже если человек приобретёт этот роскошный, дорогой автомобиль, то какое-то время он будет испытывать удовольствие. Но с течением времени оно пройдет. Так действует майя. Это состояние быстро улетучивается. 

Единственным действенным результатом покупки такого автомобиля является тот престиж, который вы приобретаете в глазах окружающих, потому что они начинают думать, что вы выше и богаче их. То же самое относится к большому дому, дорогим сари, деловым костюмам. Но всё это очень мелко. Поскольку подлинное духовное счастье мы обретаем, только повторяя Харе Кришна. А для этого требуется, чтобы наш ум был устроен по-простому.

Простой ум – тот ум, который не стремится к чувственному наслаждению. Он даже не стремится показать другим, что он лучше других. То есть он удовлетворен просто жить в обществе преданных и совместно слушать о Кришне и воспевать Его имена. Простой образ жизни помогает развить простое сознание, которое необходимо для обретения чистого преданного служения. 

Но не нужно ожидать, что городской житель, переехав в деревню, оставит в городе все свои городские привычки и ментальные привязанности. Для того чтобы избавиться от анартх, существует процесс анартха-нивритти – процесс избавления от всего нежелательного, что препятствует духовному прогрессу. Возможно, многим из нас покажется очень трудным достижение уровня, когда наше сердце избавляется от анартх. Но не забывайте, что мы не должны останавливаться и на этом уровне. Мы должны идти дальше. За уровнем анартха-нивритти следуют уровни ништхи, ручи, асакти, бхавы и премы. Но мы не сможем достичь уровня премы, если мы застрянем на уровне анартх, если мы не очистим своё сердце от анартх. И большинству преданных очень трудно преодолеть воздействие на них трёх гун материальной природы, когда они окружены людьми, которые целиком и полностью находятся под воздействием трёх гун материальной природы. Конечно, не всё так плохо. Те преданные, которые продолжают служить Кришне, несмотря на внешние обстоятельства, достойны почёта и славы. Но для большинства преданных большое достижение – просто выживать в сознании Кришны год за годом. 

Я очень рад видеть одни и те же лица преданных, которые из года в год приезжают на этот фестиваль. Это достойно, что они продолжают практиковать сознание Кришны год за годом. Но при этом им приходится каждый день уделять много времени мирским обязанностям, всего лишь два или три часа в день они могут уделить слушанию и воспеванию. Поэтому в большинстве случаев это выглядит так, как если вы одной рукой подливаете бензин в огонь, а другой – воду. То есть огонь там, может быть, горит немного, но с трудом. 

Однако даже простой образ жизни, если мы не всерьёз настроены практиковать сознание Кришны, нам не поможет. Если же мы всерьёз настроены практиковать сознание Кришны, жизнь в таких сельхозобщинах, как того хотел Прабхупада, поможет нам. <…>

Если мы на минуту задумаемся, как действует наше мышление и сколько материальных привязанностей в нашем уме, то мы придем к выводу, что нам действительно нужна хорошая доза сознания Кришны. Шрила Прабхупада так считал. Шрила Прабхупада видел: несмотря на то, что ученики достигали достаточно высокого уровня предания, получали духовное посвящение, они снова скатывались до прежнего уровня. Причины этого становятся понятны, если мы просто посмотрим по сторонам и увидим, как живёт современное общество, что оно всё время пребывает в хаосе. Во имя какого-то мнимого прогресса человек превратил этот мир в место, где невозможно жить. Шрила Прабхупада очень милостиво предложил нам решение этой проблемы. Духовное учение заключается в том, чтобы повторять Харе Кришна и слушать о Кришне. А для поддержания жизни он рекомендовал жить в обществе преданных в сельхозобщинах. 

_Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Варнашрама» по ШБ 1.10.4. Афонино, 26 июля 2016 г., утро_

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/v...nanii_krishny/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/alllectures/moscow_afonino_2016

----------


## Наталия Фёдорова

*Не нужно думать, что просто переехав в деревню, человек достигнет самоосознания
*
Помимо проповеди сознания Кришны, распространения славы Святого Имени, Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы произошли изменения и в обществе. Поскольку современная цивилизация, основанная на чувственных наслаждениях, плохо сочетается с сознанием Кришны. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы преданные основывали сельскохозяйственные общины, где они жили бы просто и мыслили возвышенно.

Нельзя сказать, конечно, что майя не действует в сельской местности. Не нужно думать, что просто переехав в деревню, человек достигнет самоосознания. В России это видно: сельских жителей нельзя назвать духовно просветленными людьми. Но если человек добровольно начинает вести такой простой образ жизни ради духовного прогресса в сознании Кришны, тогда это очень полезно. 

Если мы думаем, что просто переехав в деревню, мы сможем духовно продвинуться, скорее всего, мы ошибаемся. Поскольку для того, чтобы вести такой простой образ жизни, нужно изменить всю парадигму ценностей. Согласно пословице, можно человека вывезти из города, но нельзя город вывезти из его ума. С детства человек приучен жить в гуне страсти. Человек живет, руководствуясь такими представлениями: я должен работать, чтобы зарабатывать деньги, чтобы жить. Наше мировоззрение уже построено таким образом. На тонком уровне присутствуют определенные ценности. Поэтому человеку необходимо переучиться, очиститься и избавиться от заблуждений, которые глубоко укоренились в нашем сознании. В противном случае мы переедем в деревню, будем повторять там Харе Кришна, но станем несчастными. Несчастными оттого, что нам не будет хватать гуны страсти. 

Американцы рассказывали мне, что жители Нью-Йорка, когда выезжают за город и проводят там ночь, не могут заснуть, поскольку нет привычного шума автомобилей. Для них это слишком тихо, непривычная обстановка. Но обычный человек удовлетворен, если у него есть одежда, пища и крыша над головой. Я сейчас, конечно, говорю о материальном удовлетворении. На самом деле положение удовлетворенности в материальной жизни – не очень хорошая предпосылка для духовной жизни. Но даже если человек не удовлетворен, живя суетливой городской жизнью, то этой неудовлетворенности тоже будет недостаточно для духовной жизни, поскольку сам городской образ жизни ему просто не позволит практиковать духовную жизнь. Если мы переезжаем в деревню, чтобы вести простой образ жизни, но чувствуем там себя неудовлетворенными, потому что нам не хватает городской суеты, то это тоже дисквалифицирует нас в духовной жизни. 

За последние 40 лет сельская жизнь в Индии была почти разрушена. Я говорю это, опираясь на собственный опыт. Сами деревни остались, но мировоззрение сельских жителей изменилось. Во многом сознание сельских жителей ничем не отличается от сознания городских жителей. Они склонны просто зарабатывать как можно больше денег. 

С ведической точки зрения человеческая цивилизация с течением времени деградирует. Не только в Индии, но и по всему миру. Существует предсказание: по мере Кали-юги все будет деградировать. Западная культура чувственных наслаждений уже разрушила традиционную культуру во многих странах, которые становились колониями западных метрополий. Европейцы, которые осваивали эти колонии, приезжали с Запада на Восток, преодолевая большие расстояния, чтобы заниматься бизнесом. И для того, чтобы преуспеть в своем бизнесе, они боролись между собой и с местным населением. Индию завоевала не Англия как государство, а восточно-индийская торговая компания. Конечно, впоследствии они прикрывались миссионерскими мотивами, но по большому счету их единственным интересом была коммерция, торговля. И со временем они привили индийцам свои английские ценности. Европа тоже не всегда была такой, в прошлом люди там были религиозны. Конечно, мы обобщаем, генерализируем. Но если говорить о влиянии западной цивилизации на Индию, это влияние тлетворное, основанное на эксплуатации, на желании сломить сопротивление местного населения, покорить его себе, пусть даже ценой многочисленных жертв. 

Сейчас эта так называемая культура распространилась по всему миру. Кое-где она, конечно, встречает сопротивление. Наибольшее сопротивление эти ценности встречают среди мусульман, особенно экстремистов. Но даже мусульмане пользуются военными технологиями, которые были изобретены на Западе. И, как мне рассказывали, эти мусульманские бойцы любят слушать западную поп-музыку, хотя это и противоречит принципам ислама.

Мы хотим возродить традиционную ведическую культуру, основанную на сознании Кришны. Это не означает, что мы хотим превратить всех людей в жителей индийской деревни. Мы хотим, чтобы люди довольствовались простым образом жизни и были при этом счастливы. Довольствовались тем, что посылает Господь через Свою материальную энергию – землю. Таким образом человек сможет оказаться в благоприятной обстановке для развития сознания Кришны. 

Грихастхам, живущим в городе, удаётся лишь небольшую часть своего времени ежедневно посвящать сознанию Кришны. Но, судя по опыту наших первых проектов сельхозобщин в Индии, мы видим, что грихастхи, которые там начинают жить, проводят вместе, воспевая и слушая, даже больше времени, чем брахмачари в храме. Обычно, конечно, брахмачари, живущие в храме, полностью проводят утреннюю программу. Но зачастую на вечернюю программу они не возвращаются в храм, а проповедуют где-то, поскольку в городе люди допоздна не ложатся спать. В пилотном проекте в Гуджарате преданные совместно проводят утреннюю, дневную и вечернюю программу. И весь день они живут в обществе преданных. Возможно, они какое-то время проводят наедине с быками, вспахивая землю. Но во время этой работы никто не препятствует им петь Харе Кришна. Интересно, кто из тех, кто ходит на работу, имеет такую возможность? 

Простой образ жизни и прогресс в сознании Кришны очень хорошо сочетаются друг с другом. С другой стороны, жизнь в этом адском современном обществе, основанном на эксплуатации, очень сильно истощает человека.

Однако оказавшись в атмосфере, где есть возможность много времени посвящать слушанию и воспеванию, человек должен развить вкус к этой деятельности, в противном случае он не сможет долго находиться в этом состоянии. Если мы каждый день много часов тратим на слушание и воспевание, у нас должен появиться вкус к этой деятельности. В противном случае мы почувствуем отвращение. Если вы думаете, что там можно чем-то другим заняться… Но там в принципе и заняться-то больше нечем, кроме как слушать и повторять Харе Кришна. Там нет телевизора, интернета, компьютера, мобильных телефонов. То есть, по сути дела, там нечем заняться. 

Таким образом, человек вынужден развить вкус к слушанию и воспеванию, иначе он просто не сможет жить в такой обстановке. И как мы видим из практики, те преданные, которые продолжают жить в такой атмосфере, становятся счастливыми. Поскольку, с одной стороны, они не теряют литры крови, становясь жертвами эксплуатации. С другой стороны, они много времени уделяют слушанию и воспеванию. И именно эта деятельность приносит удовольствие и счастье душе. Принимая участие в подобных проектах, человек легко может достичь духовного уровня. 

_Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции «Варнашрама» по ШБ 1.10.4. Афонино, 26 июля 2016 г., утро_

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/p...av_v_derevnyu/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/alllectures/moscow_afonino_2016

----------


## Варган

"<…> Как пишет Шрила Прабхупада, мужчина и женщина должны держаться друг от друга на расстоянии, если их не объединяет какое-то важное дело. <…> Подробности и детали описываются в книге «Матери и господа», которая вышла 1,5 года назад. Джи-би-си приняло постановление, запрещающее читать и распространять эту книгу во всех центрах ИСККОН по всему миру. Поскольку, по их словам, эта книга не обязательно соответствует наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады. После этого Джи-би-си просто закидали письмами преданные, где они просили объяснить, в чём конкретно выражаются отклонения от наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады. Ответа не было ни одного. И вскоре, не сообщив ни мне, ни другим, эту резолюцию просто удалили, словно её не было. Но вот этот абзац, что книга может не соответствовать наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, оставили. По крайней мере, запрет они сняли.

Так или иначе, мягко говоря, это странный случай. Один из членов Джи-би-си на вопрос о том, что происходит, ответил, что книга-то была не запрещена, просто запрещена продажа книги (смех в зале). Другой член Джи-би-си написал, что, на самом деле, мы такую резолюцию не принимали, просто секретарь перепутал и записал (смех в зале). Всё это странно, были и другие смешные моменты. Но я просто скажу, что запрет на книгу снят.

Эта ситуация ещё раз доказывает, что в нашем движении происходит очень серьёзный культурный раскол. Некоторые члены Джи-би-си, находящиеся по ту сторону этого раскола, хотели запретить книгу, но не смогли обосновать этот запрет. Поэтому в результате вынуждены были его отменить. Но в этой книге я никого не принуждаю и не заставляю что-то делать. В ней я говорю о культурной разнице между современным обществом и традиционным ведическим обществом. Конечно, Шрила Прабхупада пошёл на какие-то уступки, когда он проповедовал безумным хиппи в Америке. Но это не означает, что вся ведическая культура из-за этого утратила свою ценность".

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент из лекции "Вопросы и ответы, Афонино, 27 июля 2016, вечер.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Баланс означает отсутствие материальной жизни, потому что в ней нет ничего хорошего*

Умеренность в еде, сне и вообще в жизни человека – это подходит для практики йоги и даже для жизни в этом мире. Этому нужно разумно следовать, но само по себе это не является философской системой. Опять же, мы живем в мире невежества, в мире неистины, и то, что мы воспринимаем как некий баланс, по своей природе – разбалансировано.

Как например, какой-то сбалансированный человек живет в Мюнхене. Я должен говорить «он» или «она». Потому что, если я скажу только «он», это – отсутствие баланса. Он и она. Хотя раньше люди всегда говорили «он», и подразумевалось, что «он» и «она». Так что мы должны быть в балансе. Что мы должны говорить? Что-то среднее. Оно! То есть какой-то человек – оно, если оно – мужчина и женщина или что-то посередине. Оно встает рано утром, чистит зубы, идет на работу, работает хорошо, возвращается, смотрит футбольный матч, пьет пиво и живет очень сбалансированной жизнью, такой нормальной, идеальной, как нормальный добропорядочный немец, вносящий вклад в общество. То есть можно сказать, что это сбалансированная жизнь, но с духовной точки зрения она совершенно бесполезная, она совершенно несбалансированная. Она – ноль и даже меньше. Поскольку нет знания, это все – в невежестве. Знание о цели жизни совершенно отсутствует.

Здесь Кришна говорит, что нужно жить умеренной жизнью, чтобы практиковать йогу, а не дураком, который просто живет жизнью, которая кажется сбалансированной, нормальной. Но оно никогда не спрашивает: «А есть ли цель в жизни помимо того, чтобы быть таким нормальным, хорошим добропорядочным гражданином. Он или она не осознает, что мы вечные живые существа, мы не предназначены для страданий в этом мире. Как бы вы ни пытались найти баланс в этом мире, вы не можете избежать рождения, смерти, старости и болезней. В этом мире есть страдания, и вы можете быть сбалансированным как только хотите, но вам придется страдать от этого снова и снова, пока вы не найдете решение.

Итак, мы не говорим, что баланс – это что-то неправильное. Здесь сам Кришна это рекомендует. И мы видим, например, в Махабхарате есть история о Юдхиштхире, в которой он говорит о справедливости. Если царь слишком строг в своей справедливости, например, он может застрелить кого-то за воровство жвачки; если он настолько строг, то жители будут просто его ненавидеть. И если он слишком мягок, никто не будет ему следовать и преступники будут процветать. Должен быть баланс. Это разумный совет, правильно? Но высший совет мы находим в "Бхагавад-гите": оставьте позади все эти мирские идеи и просто предайтесь Мне. Это может казаться совершенно несбалансированным: полностью предаться Кришне. Что между? Если вы хотите найти компромисс между непреданием Кришне и преданием Кришне, то это как умножить один на ноль. Если вы говорите, что непредание Кришне – ноль, а предание – один, то умножив один на ноль, вы получите ноль. Иными словами вы получите…

Пока мы не предаемся Кришне, мы снова и снова рождаемся в этом материальном мире. И это продолжается, пока мы полностью не предадимся Кришне. Мы можем сказать, что есть некое промежуточное положение. Но… В каком-то смысле да, есть промежуточное, если кто-то – благочестивый человек, и он признает Кришну, но в то же время он заинтересован в том, чтобы наслаждаться в материальном мире, то он может отправиться на райские планеты, но это не половина пути. Можно привести пример: либо вы в тюрьме, либо вы вне тюрьмы. Если вы ведете себя в тюрьме как хороший заключенный, не устраиваете бунты, не пытаетесь оскорблять охранников, тюремщиков, то вам могут дать какие-то возможности. Они могут вам позволить иметь компьютер в камере, но вы все равно в камере, в тюрьме. Более непослушных заключенных могут посадить в одиночку или приковать цепью.

Итак, заключенный, который сотрудничает, он по-прежнему в тюрьме. Есть большая разница между пребыванием в тюрьме и не пребыванием в тюрьме. Точно так же, если человек предается Кришне, он выбирается из материального мира, который подобен тюрьме. Если человек не предается Кришне, у него может быть в каком-то смысле лучшее положение в материальном мире. Если он не предается Кришне, но он благочестив, он может иметь в какой-то мере лучшее положение, но в общем и целом мы застреваем в ситуации, где нам приходится терпеть крупные страдания.

Итак, высшее указание Кришны в том, чтобы оставить все это материалистическое мышление. И величайшая ступень сознания Кришны описана в "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Описывается, что тот, кто полностью стал сознающим Кришну, он сходит с ума от любви к Богу. Он танцует, взывает, поет, плачет, не обращая внимания на окружающих. Он не кажется сбалансированной личностью. Но это высшая цель. Высшая цель – это сойти с ума от любви к Кришне.

Итак, у баланса есть свой плюс в материальном мире, но на самом деле, если мы хотим выйти из материального мира, мы должны осознать, что по своей природе этот мир – неуравновешенный. Природа этого мира такова, что здесь все неустроенно, мы в неправильном положении. Найти высшее равновесие в месте, которое само по себе неуравновешенно, это неверное применение усилий. Мы должны отправиться в то место, где все в совершенном балансе. И пребывать в совершенном балансе – значит быть полностью преданным Кришне. Часто меня спрашивают, как мы можем найти баланс между материальными обязанностями и духовной жизнью. Я отвечаю: в чем баланс? Баланс – это сарва дхарман паритйаджйа. Баланс означает отсутствие материальной жизни, потому что в материальной жизни нет ничего хорошего. Так что мы должны быть полностью духовны. Конечно, как это практически практиковать в этом мире – мы должны разбираться в этом. Мы не можем игнорировать тот факт, что мы находимся в материальном мире. Но мы должны понимать: просто достичь какого-то сбалансированного сознания – это не высшая цель. Высшая цель – это предание Кришне. Полное предание. И это баланс. Тогда мы в правильном положении.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Баланс, экстремизм и реальность»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/b...rialnoy_jizni/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/10863

----------


## Наталия Фёдорова

*Что мы-то можем сделать, если даже столь "великая" личность как Джон Леннон оказался в могиле?*

Если в двух словах, то можно сказать, что современный человек просто безумец. И это проблема не только современного общества. Это вообще проблема материального мира. Об этом говорит Господь Ришабхадева. Он говорит, что люди безумцы, поскольку они грешат ради получения чувственных наслаждений. Это большое заблуждение, поскольку оно вынуждает их вновь и вновь рождаться и вновь и вновь страдать. И мы можем смело утверждать, что современное общество еще более безумно, чем общество в прошлом. Поскольку в современном мире еще больше внимания уделяется чувственным наслаждениям. И это приводит не только к проблемам, связанным с будущим рождением и страданием, но и к проблемам в настоящем, к проблемам, происходящим в настоящий момент.

Под эгидой прогресса человек создает проблемы, которых не существовало раньше. Я уже приводил примеры: загрязнения окружающей среды, различные психологические трудности, которые испытывает человек, не имея уверенности в завтрашнем дне, боясь потерять работу, различные психозы, расстройства, которые не существовали раньше и которые типичны для современного человека. В Америке люди часто говорят о своем психологе, словно это в порядке вещей. Там каждый, кто может себе это позволить, имеет психолога. Но раньше вообще не было такой профессии, она появилась недавно. В каком-то смысле это также проявление эгоизма – человек хочет найти человека, который хотя бы за деньги выслушал бы его проблемы. Вообще-то никого не интересуют чужие проблемы, но поскольку психолог получает деньги, он выслушивает ваши проблемы.

Что уж говорить об ужасных войнах, которые происходят. Всего лишь несколько лет тому назад люди худо-бедно жили в Сирии. Как и повсюду в мире, они просыпались утром, отправляли детей в школу, шли на работу. Сейчас их страна превратилась в ад. И это может произойти когда угодно и где угодно. Конечно же, мы не хотим этого, но в результате кармических последствий и Нижний Новгород может очень быстро стать жертвой ракетных и бомбовых ударов. Так устроена материальная природа. Нигде нет безопасности.

Это не означает, конечно, что в традиционных обществах у человека не было проблем. По своей природе этот мир исполнен проблем. Но мы с уверенностью можем сказать, что чем более продвинутым становится человеческое общество, тем больше у него появляется проблем – как на индивидуальном, так и на социальном уровне. И на государственном тоже. Когда-то раньше было время, когда жители Нижнего Новгорода не боялись жителей города Вашингтона округа Колумбия. Но, несмотря на прогресс технологии, менталитет человека остался на прежнем уровне – это склонность порабощать, склонность захватывать, уничтожать, и поэтому кто-то в Вашингтоне, округе Колумбия, может нажать на кнопку и… «гуд бай, Нижний Новгород!»

Несколько дней назад член британского парламента в палате общин задал вопрос новому премьер-министру Великобритании Терезе Мэй: сможет ли она отдать приказ или нажать на кнопку, чтобы произвести запуск ракеты, которая уничтожит сто тысяч мирных жителей? И не задумавшись ни на мгновение, она недвусмысленно ответила: «Да!» Это мир, в котором мы сейчас живем. Немножко страшновато, не правда ли? Нужно принять прибежище у лотосных стоп Кришны, который дарует бесстрашие.

Суть в том, что в современном мире все эти проблемы лишь усиливаются и увеличиваются. И сидя здесь, обсуждая этот комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады, навряд ли мы можем что-то сделать, чтобы изменить современный мир, чтобы все встало на свои места…

Есть, конечно, некоторые сентиментальные поэты, которые считают, что если просто захотеть, можно изменить мир к лучшему. Например, такой сентиментальный поэт как Джон Леннон, о котором, может быть, кто-то из вас слышал. В свое время он был известным человеком, но вскоре о нем забыли, так же, как забыли о многих известных людях. Он пел: «Все, что нам нужно – это любовь». Песня состоит из повторения этих слов: «Все, что тебе нужно – любовь, все, что тебе нужно – любовь…» И заканчивается песня таким образом: «Любовь – это все, что тебе нужно». На самом деле он заработал много миллионов долларов, написав эту песню. То есть он заработал нечто большее, чем просто любовь. В другой своей песне он призывает: «Дай миру шанс! Все, чего мы хотим – дай миру шанс!» У него есть еще одна известная песня «Представь себе». <…> Ее первая строчка гласит: «Представь себе, что все люди живут сегодняшним днем». Он перечисляет: представь себе мир, где нет того, сего, правительств, границ… и нет религий тоже. Он нарисовал эту утопичную картинку, когда все будут счастливы вместе. Там есть такие слова: «Вы можете сказать, что я мечтатель, но я не единственный… Надеюсь, когда-нибудь ты присоединишься к нам и мир заживет единым целым». Замечательная сентиментальная песня, в которой нет никаких практических советов, как же действительно улучшить ситуацию. Но, несмотря на все свое богатство и знаменитость, Леннон был несчастным человеком и зависел от наркотиков, героина. И вот однажды он повстречал одного человека, который решил не давать еще одного шанса миру и просто застрелил его.

И вы можете подумать: что мы-то можем сделать, обсуждая тут такие темы, если даже столь "великая" личность как Джон Леннон оказался в могиле?

Но на самом деле у нас очень практичная программа. Если мы будем жить в деревне, у нас больший шанс не попасть под обстрел, если, конечно, у ракеты не будет сбоя в системе наведения. Но даже в этом случае шансы у нас все равно есть, потому что прицел может сбиться и ракета упадет, например, в озеро Байкал.

Еще одна проблема, которая вселяет беспокойство в сердца жителей Земли  - это терроризм. Практически в любое время в любом месте вас могут взорвать или расстрелять. Но все теракты проводятся в густонаселенных местах, где присутствует большое количество людей, гораздо меньше шансов у них в сельской местности.

Итак, возвращаясь к теме: почему же мы так уверены, что можем что-то изменить в этом мире? Таково было желание Прабхупады. Он уже в большой степени изменил этот мир, распространив по всему миру воспевание святого имени. И он оставил своим последователям задачу продемонстрировать более совершенный образ жизни, который выражается в простой жизни и возвышенном мышлении. Если мы будем идти по стопам Кришны, вести образ жизни, который вел Он, и продемонстрируем людям, что таким образом можно стать счастливыми, мы принесем благо всем окружающим.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, лекция №2 по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.10.4, Афонино, 26 июля 2016, вечер*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/c..._mojem_sdelat/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/alllectures/moscow_afonino_2016

----------


## Наталия Фёдорова

*
Современное общество – это просто тупик, это путь в никуда*

Несмотря на так называемый прогресс, человек сейчас более несчастен, чем когда-либо в прошлом за всю историю человечества. Проснувшись рано утром, птицы начинают петь. Они не волнуются о том, где им достать еду. А человек, встав с утра, думает: «О, мне нужно бежать на работу!» С самого момента пробуждения он начинает пребывать в беспокойстве. Он идёт на работу, постоянно испытывая страх потерять ее. Вы можете 20 лет проработать в компании, прилежно и примерно исполняя все свои обязанности, но через 20 лет вам могут сказать: до свидания! Это называется безработица. Страх оказаться без работы. Вы можете держать деньги в банке и думать: «Ну, если потеряю работу, у меня есть кое-какие сбережения». Но, как вам всем известно, в России ценность денег может уменьшиться в два раза буквально за одну ночь. То есть сумма, которая у вас на счету, осталась той же самой, но ценность ее уменьшилась в два раза.

И все общество пребывает в беспокойстве, поскольку нет никакой определенности. Родители передают это умонастроение своим детям уже с самого рождения. Родители внушают детям, что нужно быть готовым к этой нестабильности, что нужно прилагать усилия, делать карьеру, уже начиная с двухлетнего возраста. Может быть, в России по-другому, но в Индии с двух лет ребенка начинают готовить к карьерному росту. В каких-то отношениях Индия более продвинута, чем Россия. То есть показателем прогресса в данном случае можно назвать вот эту погруженность в материалистичную культуру. С самого начала детям внушается, что нужно получить хорошее образование, иначе ты не сможешь получить хорошую работу. Если у тебя не будет диплома об окончании вуза, тебя ждет незавидное будущее. Но если ты окончишь колледж, тебя ждет хорошее будущее. Ты достигнешь успеха в жизни. Станешь выдающимся. Сможешь стать счастливым. 

К чему это приводит? К тому, что в Великобритании сейчас 90% детей заканчивают колледж. Поэтому, имея диплом об окончании вуза, вы ничем не отличаетесь от других: такой же диплом есть у всех остальных. В США ситуация такова, что многие поступают в колледж и заканчивают его, а потом имеют долг в 200 тысяч долларов. Они устраиваются на работу, уже имея долг в 200 тысяч, а потом берут еще долг, чтобы купить себе дом, машину. То есть это не шутки. Можно с ума сойти от таких долгов. Такой кризис произошел в Америке с недвижимостью: люди брали кредиты, покупали дома, но со временем эти дома обесценились, а люди продолжали платить по старой цене. Таким образом, они платили дороже, чем на самом деле стоит этот дом. Все это обман. 

Все эти представления о том, что нужно поступить в вуз для того, чтобы обеспечить себе безоблачное будущее, далеки от истины. Представления о том, что, только имея высшее образование, можно зарабатывать много денег, - иллюзия. Люди перестали заботиться о том, чтобы производить что-то реальное. Все производство, в том числе и пищевых продуктов, сосредоточено в руках нескольких человек, которые управляют всем процессом. То есть нет больше какого-то местного плотника, который делает мебель. Мебель производится массово. Но до недавнего времени люди вообще мебель не покупали. Человек сам мог сделать себе стол или стул, даже в России. Раньше люди сами все делали для себя. А сейчас нужно поступить в вуз, получить образование, устроиться на работу, заработать денег и купить себе все эти необходимые вещи. 

Это просто сумасшедший дом какой-то: в Индии можно увидеть, как люди на мотоциклах привозят корзины с овощами и продают деревенским жителям. То есть люди выращивают сельскохозяйственные культуры, которые можно продавать, которые пользуются спросом – хлопок, арахис, табак, специи какие-то. И потом покупают какие-то овощи, которые они сами могли бы вырастить. Шрила Прабхупада говорил об этом, когда побывал на Маврикии. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что все сельхозугодья используются для выращивания коммерческих культур, сахарного тростника. Они экспортируют сахар, а импортируют овощи, которые сами могли бы легко выращивать на своем острове. 

Шрила Прабхупада говорил не только о сознании Кришны, о том, как духовно прогрессировать, воспевая имена Кришны. Он также указывал на аномалии, которые имеют место быть в человеческом обществе. Вновь и вновь он повторял свое наставление: отбросить всю эту сложную современную жизнь, жить просто и мыслить возвышенно. Современное общество – это просто тупик, это путь в никуда. Вы идете по дороге, думаете, что куда-то придете, но там тупик, дороги больше нет. 

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, лекция №2 по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.10.4, Афонино, 26 июля 2016, вечер*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/s...oe_obschestvo/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/alllectures/moscow_afonino_2016

----------


## Наталия Фёдорова

*
Не нужно общаться с теми, кто довольствуется пассивной практикой сознания Кришны*
* 
ПРЕДАННЫЙ:* Что делать, когда ты хочешь продвигаться в сознании Кришны, но другие люди вокруг тебя не хотят продвигаться и чуть ли не ругают тебя за то, что ты пытаешься избавиться от материальных привязанностей?

*БХАКТИ ВИКАШИ СВАМИ:* Групповое мышление... Коллективное желание оставаться на определённом уровне... Похоже, что вы говорите о круге преданных?
*
ПРЕДАННЫЙ:* Да.
*
БХАКТИ ВИКАША СВАМИ:* Поэтому нам и предписывается получать общение с продвинутыми преданными. Не рекомендуется общаться с теми, кто довольствуется пассивной практикой сознания Кришны и чувствует угрозу от тех, кто практикует интенсивно. Часто цитируется стих: 

акамах сарва-камо ва мокша-кама удара-дхихтиврена бхакти-йогена йаджета пурушам парам

"Человек с возвышенным складом ума – исполнен ли он материальных желаний, свободен от них или стремится к освобождению – должен во что бы то ни стало поклоняться высшему целому – Личности Бога". (ШБ 2.3.10)

Слово «тиврена» в этом стихе означает «самым интенсивным образом», но обычно его так не переводят, когда цитируют этот стих. У нас у всех масса материальных привязанностей, но нам предписывается принять и практиковать сознание Кришны с интенсивностью. Это особенность любого чистого преданного Кришны, это само определение чистого преданного, одна из его определяющих характеристик – интенсивность, интенсивная любовь к Кришне.

Мы часто слышим о доброте Шрилы Прабхупады, о его сострадании. Я заметил, что на этом делается акцент, происходит «иисусизация» Шрилы Прабхупады. «Продолжайте делать всё, что хотите, Иисус вас благословит и всё будет хорошо». Шрилу Прабхупаду ставят в такое же положение. Неважно, сколько наставлений дал Прабхупада о том, что нужно избавиться от материальных привязанностей, полностью предаться Кришне, преодолевать анартха-нивритти, всё плохое в сердце. Это не так уж важно, говорят они. Просто уверуйте в Прабхупаду, и всё будет хорошо. Милость Прабхупады...

Но это не то, чему учил Прабхупада. Он с интенсивностью заботился о нашем благополучии.  И он подталкивал нас отдавать всё Кришне. Как это сделал Бали Махарадж. У него была та же проблема, когда он хотел всё отдать Кришне. Его гуру сказал ему: «Если ты отдашь всё Вишну, то как же ты будешь поддерживать себя?» Иными словами: «Ничего страшного, можно немножко осознавать Кришну, но не слишком много, мы же должны также думать о себе». Вот такое отношение. Это может быть уместно в некоторых случаях. Да, особенно грихастхи в этом мире должны выполнять какую-то работу, чтобы поддерживать своё положение. Они не должны быть безответственными. Это правда. Но если мы начинаем мыслить так: «Это – моё наслаждение, а это – сознание Кришны…» Если такое мышление есть, то это опасно. Бхактивинода Тхакур был грихастхой, и он в своих песнях учил, что в семейной жизни всё нужно отдавать Кришне: манаса, дехо, гехо, джо кичху мора арпилу туйа паде, нанда-кишора. «Ум, тело, семья, все, чем бы я ни обладал, я сложил к Твоим лотосоподобным стопам». Таким должно быть отношение.

Так что, если мы хотим действительно продвигаться в сознании Кришны, важно получать общение с преданными, которые серьёзно продвигаются в сознании Кришны и которые не позволяют нам сползать. Многие преданные думают: я бы хотел получить непосредственное личное общение со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Но не многие люди могли выдержать такое общение! Шрила Прабхупада был интенсивен. Гуру Крипа рассказал такую историю: однажды Шрила Прабхупада позвал его посреди ночи, тот встал и подошёл к Шриле Прабхупаде, Прабхупада сидел и переводил. Прабхупада сказал: «Что ты делаешь?» Тот ответил: «Я сплю». «Почему ты спишь? Я не сплю, я работаю, а ты почему не работаешь?» Гуру Крипа сказал: «Ну, я не чистый преданный». «А почему ты до сих пор не чистый преданный?» Он подталкивал его, подталкивал. Кто может это выдержать?

Нам необходимо такое общение. Только если мы постоянно ищем, постоянно пытаемся продвигаться в миссии Прабхупады, мы можем развиваться. Очень трудно, если нас окружают и тянут вниз люди, которые хотят сознание Кришны, но не слишком много. Конечно, мы не должны осуждать преданных. Мы должны быть осторожны с критикой. Потому что каждый, кого заинтересовало преданное служение – это славный человек, гораздо лучше, чем обычный человек на улице. <…> Но если мы хотим продвигаться в сознании Кришны, мы должны оставаться в общении с теми, кто очень серьёзен в своих намерениях.  

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Я благословен»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/p...aniya_krishny/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/10918/

----------


## Наталия Фёдорова

*Любовь в материальном мире – это большой обман*

Я бы хотел поговорить о любви… О любви… Если вы не женитесь, если вы остаетесь брахмачари, то как насчет любви? Вы упускаете любовь... Но это самая главная причина быть брахмачари – чтобы не смешиваться с этой так называемой материальной любовью.  Потому что любовь в этом материальном мире – это большой обман. То, что происходит под именем любви…

Любовь и привязанность в семейной жизни – это было нечто распространенное раньше. Но люди не говорили о любви. Скорее, муж и жена жили вместе религиозной жизнью с целью служения Богу. В этом смысле была любовь.

Но в современном мире все заинтересованы в своем чувственном наслаждении. В современном мире любовь - это когда один человек помогает другому в его чувственных наслаждениях, и про такого говорят, что его любят. В семейной жизни очень часто бывают такие ситуации… Я приведу пример из жизни в Индии. Когда мужа переводили на работу в другой город, жена говорила: «Я остаюсь здесь, у меня есть своя работа, а ты езжай. Я могу найти другого мужа, не проблема, езжай». Санатана Госвами дас был семейным человеком. Затем он присоединился к Движению сознания Кришны. Его жена сказала: «Я хочу ходить на танцы». Он сказал: «Ну я же тоже танцую в танце Харе Кришна». Но она сказала: «Нет, мне не нравится это». И она нашла себе другого мужа без проблем, ведь есть много мужчин вокруг. Как только он перестал сотрудничать с ее чувственными наслаждениями, как только он перестал ей помогать в этом, любовь закончилась.

Я только что говорил об этом с одним из преданных-грихастх. Если его родственники узнают, что он в храме, они говорят: «А, ты просто впустую проводишь свое время!» Но если они узнают, что он в офисе, на работе, то они говорят: «Это хорошо, очень хорошо». Иногда он вечером ходит в храм, а потом возвращается в офис, чтобы поспать там, и он звонит им из офиса, и когда видят, что он звонит с рабочего номера… Эй, кто-то звонит тебе, кто любит тебя, где ты? На работе или в храме? И они видят, что он звонит с работы.  И он объясняет, что не смог вернуться, потому что должен был остаться на работе. И они говорят: «О, как хорошо, замечательно! Ты движешься вверх по карьерной лестнице». Но если он позвонит из храма и скажет, что я тут в храме и не смог вернуться, то они возмутятся: «Что?» Потому что это не приносит им никакого чувственного удовлетворения. А если он свою карьеру делает, это очень хорошо: «Мы тебя так любим! И если ты получишь работу в Америке, это так замечательно! Мы, конечно, тебя не увидим, кроме как несколько дней в году, но посылай нам деньги, очень здорово, мы тебя очень любим за это!».

Любовь в этом материальном мире измеряется просто чувственным наслаждением, которое вы можете получить. Я спросил одного молодого человека, который хотел присоединиться к храму как брахмачари: «А твои родители одобрят?» Я был уверен, каков будет ответ. Очень редкие родители посылают своих детей: «Да, иди, посвяти свою жизнь Кришне». Нет, они скажут: «Посвяти свою жизнь нам». Любовь к ребенку – что это такое? Это когда они смотрят на вас как на ходячий банкомат. Они столько в вас вкладывают, а потом трясут: «Работай тяжело!» И даже если у тебя проблемы со здоровьем и ты в стрессе... Наплевать, продолжай работать и учиться! Учись, учись, работай тяжело днем и ночью, и не важно, если ты с ума сойдешь или тебе не нравится, ты должен делать это для нас. Неси деньги, посылай больше денег!

Я видел одного молодого человека, который присоединился как брахмачари к одному из наших храмов. Родственники пришли и сказали: «Пожалуйста, возьмите его. Пусть он будет в вашем Движении». Мы удивились. Но через некоторое время они пришли снова и сказали: «Отдайте нам его обратно». Я не согласился. Но они очень давили. Они говорили ему: «Твоя мать умрет, если она тебя не увидит. Она должна все время тебя видеть, чтобы ты жил дома, иначе она не сможет». И он вернулся домой в Чинай, а затем он устроился на работу в Бангалоре. И как по волшебству болезнь матери, хотя она продолжала не видеть своего сына, излечилась. Потому что деньги поступали из Бангалора. И ей уже не нужно было его видеть, потому что денежки приходят и с ней все в порядке.

Так что все эти рассказы о любви в семейной жизни – всё это просто обман. Я убежден в этом. Я видел столько примеров. Конечно, бывают семьи в сознании Кришны, когда муж с женой сотрудничают. Но даже среди преданных я часто видел, как жена давит на мужа: «Работай больше, зарабатывай больше денег». Им не нужно больше денег, у них достаточно денег, чтобы жить, и они могли бы тратить свое время на сознание Кришны, но вместо этого жена давит: «Трать больше времени на работу, приноси больше денег». Как карми.

Это хорошая причина для того, чтобы оставаться брахмачари, чтобы избегать этой любви. Любовь очень опасна. Вы тратите всю свою энергию, время, ломаете свою жизнь. Так что будьте осторожны. Не привлекайтесь этой так называемой любовью. Это такое притворство. В этих индийских фильмах они показывают любовь: девушка и юноша видят друг друга и вдруг они переносятся в Кашмир, там целая группа танцовщиков и невидимый оркестр. Но на самом деле, в реальной жизни все по-другому: «Иди на работу, тащи больше денег, почему мало денег принес?» Это реальная жизнь, но нам этого не показывают. И при этом родственники никогда не удовлетворены. Сколько бы ни принесли, они всегда хотят больше. Им всегда мало. Иногда я спрашиваю у прабху на публичной лекции: правда ли, что как только мужчины женятся, их проблемы возрастают в сотни раз? И все мужчины соглашаются, да-да, они признают это.

Это один угол зрения. Другой угол – мы должны понять, что есть истинная любовь к Кришне. Нельзя оставаться брахмачари только с этим негативным пониманием. Это тоже должно быть. Потому что если мы говорим о любви к Кришне, но мы не знаем, чем любовь к Кришне отличается от любви к майе, то это будет просто сентиментализм. И мы не сможем долго оставаться брахмачари. Мы должны смотреть с обоих углов зрения.

Иногда преданных обвиняют в том, что они пессимистичны. Да, мы пессимистичны в отношении материального мира, потому что в нем нет ничего хорошего. А как насчет всего хорошего в жизни? Вы же можете жить хорошей социальной жизнью, посещать сады и парки, наслаждаться тем, как ваши дети учатся в школе. Все это бесполезно. Все это ложь. Нет ничего ценного в материальном мире. Единственная ценность в этой жизни в том, что у нас есть возможность развивать сознание Кришны, любовь к Кришне.

Но мы должны внимательно уметь отличать любовь к Кришне от мирской любви, которая заточает нас. Природа мирской любви такова, что она заточает нас в такой ситуации, когда нам очень сложно думать о Кришне. Мы привязываемся к тому, что не связано с Кришной, и вам приходится работать очень тяжело, чтобы поддерживать все это, и столько усилий прикладывать к тому, чтобы поддерживать семью. Очень трудно сосредотачиваться на Кришне. Так что вы должны это хорошо осознавать как брахмачари. Вы не обязаны делать ничего, кроме развития сознания Кришны. Вы очень удачливы, что у вас есть такое положение. Если вы не воспользуетесь этим должным образом, если используете свою жизнь только для того, чтобы удобно жить, есть, спать и немножко заниматься бхаджаном между этим, то вы не сможете оставаться в сознании Кришны, вы не будете удовлетворены, вы будете жаждать любви в этом материальном мире. Так что будьте осторожны. Харе Кришна!
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, лекция в ашраме брахмачари «Любовь как она есть»* 

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/l...erialnom_mire/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/alllectures/2013/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Мы не слышим, что гопи Вриндавана ходят на мангала-арати. Но они-то на той стороне, а мы - на этой*

Итак, такие правила как, например, ранний подъём, посещение мангала-арати, проведение киртана приводят нас в соприкосновение с Кришной, они напоминают нам о Нём … Это происходит в начале дня и это вдохновляет нас в сознании Кришны. Если мы в это время  просто спим, то мы не помним о Кришне, но если мы встаём и идём на мангала-арати, то вспоминаем о Нём. Конечно, многие люди встают рано утром и идут на работу, они тоже не помнят о Кришне. Но те, кто встают рано и наслаждаются темами «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в общении с преданными, обогащаются сознанием Кришны. Они следуют правилам, которые приводят их в соприкосновение с Кришной. И мы должны следовать таким правилам.

Если мы изучим письма Шрилы Прабхупады, то увидим, что он постоянно подчеркивал эти процессы и методы снова и снова. Они основные, базовые. Это не значит, что это нечто низкое, примитивное. Повторять Харе Кришна и слушать «Шримад-Бхагаватам» – это не что-то примитивное. Только после многих миллионов жизней прогресса и следования регулирующим ведическим принципам человек может прийти к этому. Так что мы не должны думать, что это что-то примитивное. Конечно, мы не слышим, что гопи Вриндавана ходят на мангала-арати. Но они-то на той стороне, а мы - на этой, они там, где Радха и Кришна.

Кроме того, нужно учитывать, что мы стремимся следовать по стопам гопи Вриндавана, а не подражать им. И они пришли как спутники Чайтаньи Махапрабху, и Рупа Госвами, следуя наказу Чайтаньи Махапрабху, записал все Его наставления, включая также чистку зубов. Об этом говорится в «Чайтанье Чаритамрите». Чайтанья Махапрабху среди всех остальных правил отмечал, что мы должны чистить зубы. Это само по себе не духовное действие. Не нужно думать, что просто чистя свои зубы, люди духовно продвигаются. Но если вы будете делать это в процессе сознания Кришны, с идеей, что мы должны поддерживать своё тело и служить с его помощью Кришне, тогда всё, что вы делаете, даже если это то, что делает каждый (даже демоны могут это делать), - в этом случае всё само по себе одухотворяется, кришнаизируется. Мы не должны думать, что простая чистка зубов делает нас сознающими Кришну. Но вы можете сказать: я следую, по крайней мере, одному наставлению Чайтаньи Махапрабху – чистке зубов. Но есть и более важные наставления: это слушание, повторение…

Есть много правил. Одно из таких основных правил:  асат-санга тьяга эй вайшнава-ачара (Преданный — это тот, кто отказывается от общения с "асат" — временными вещами. Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, 22.87). Необходимо отказаться от общения с непреданными. И это включает в себя просмотр телевизора, занятия мирской деятельностью, которая явно не связана с сознанием Кришны, употребление пищи, которая не была предложена Кришне (сюда относится также вегетарианская пища, которая приготовлена непреданными). Вы можете спросить: почему так строго? Да потому, что эти правила даны, чтобы нам продвигаться. И в той мере, в какой мы следуем им, они помогут нам продвигаться. В той мере, в какой мы недобросовестны в следовании им, наше продвижение будет замедлено. По традиции, вайшнавы, как правило, строги. Особенно в отношении еды. Очень строги. Опять же, как Шрила Прабхупада сказал, мы должны пообещать себе, что будем есть только Кришна-прасад. Это правило. И это важное правило. Потому что Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, что если мы едим пищу, которую готовят материалисты, наш ум становится грязным. Если наш ум грязен, мы не можем помнить о Кришне. Так что мы должны внимательно следовать этим правилам, начиная с раннего подъема.

Конечно, могут быть какие-то исключения. Если мы возвращаемся поздно вечером с проповеди… Если мы работаем на какой-то работе, откуда нам приходится возвращаться поздно... Нам придётся как-то приспособиться к этому… Но лучше, конечно, вообще не работать на такой работе, которая заставляет нас поздно возвращаться. Имеет смысл избежать этого, чтобы поставить на первое место сознание Кришны. Хотя, как говорил Шрила Прабхупада, современная цивилизация основана на постоянном тяжёлом труде, поэтому вполне возможно, что очень трудно вести нашу жизнь так, чтобы это благоприятствовало сознанию Кришны. Но, по крайней мере, есть какая-то основа, и мы должны следовать ей, насколько это возможно.

Конечно, Шрила Прабхупада также хотел учредить общины варнашрамы, в которых преданные могли бы жить без необходимости постоянно трудиться. Мы могли бы жить вместе и повторять Харе Кришна.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Правила и предписания даруют необычайное могущество»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/g...mangala_arati/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/10658/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Вместо того чтобы строить планы чувственных наслаждений, мы строим планы, как служить миссии гуру*

Как мы можем преодолеть всю нечистоту в нашем сердце? Есть разные предписания. Повторять святые имена. Нашта праешв абадришу. Нитьям бхагавата севая. Слушать Бхагаватам регулярно, каждый день. Но ключ, который даёт жизнь всем этим принципам и процессам – это если мы посвящаем себя нашему гуру без остатка. Шрила Прабхупада молился на корабле по пути в Америку: он хотел быть деревянной марионеткой в руках Кришны и своего гуру, чтобы проповедовать сознание Кришны. Это, конечно, не означает, что мы превращаемся в роботов. Эта идея совершенно не приемлема для вайшнавов. Мы сохраняем свою индивидуальность даже после освобождения, мы не становимся какими-то автоматами. Но идея такова, что мои желания, моя цель в жизни – это преданность гуру. И это уже трансцендентная сфера, запредельная материи. Вместо того чтобы строить планы чувственных наслаждений, мы строим планы, как служить миссии гуру.

Шрила Прабхупада дал нам великую миссию. Для каждого найдется какое-то служение в огромной миссии Прабхупады. На микроуровне мы побеждаем весь мир с помощью сознания Кришны, просто повторяя внимательно свои круги. Или мы заботимся о детях хорошо, даём им сознание Кришны. У каждого есть служение в миссии Прабхупады. Если мы выполняем своё служение с желанием доставить удовольствие Кришне через среду гуру, если мы предлагаем всё для Верховного Господа, не для себя, то даже обычная деятельность становится духовной. Самая мирская вещь становится одухотворенной. Какое великое дело совершил Гоур Мохан Де, воспитав своего сына Абхая в сознании Кришны! <…>

Ученик, который занял свое истинное положение, не думает так: «О, теперь я получил посвящение! Хари Бол, Гуруджи! Увидимся позже на Вайкунтхе! Слава Богу, у меня уже духовное имя, наконец-то. Я пошел по карьерной лестнице вверх. А, ну я еще вернусь, чтобы получить брахманскую инициацию». Некоторые преданные неверно толкуют высказывание Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что инициация – это просто формальность. Но Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, и шастры это сильно подчеркивают, что в момент посвящения человек полностью предаётся. Так что это не просто формальность. Церемония сама по себе – это формальность. Но у преданного должен быть дух предания, только тогда человек может прийти на церемонию. Церемония как бы формализирует дух предания. Если духа предания нет, тогда всё, конечно, просто формальность, нет смысла.

Я приехал в Индию впервые в середине 1970-х и с тех пор живу в этой стране или рядом, интересуюсь индуистской культурой (если уж нет другого названия). И я вижу, как много изменилось за это время. Например, раньше все знали, что нужен гуру. Об этом говорится в шастре. Если вы не получили посвящение, то вы как животное. Так что у вас должен быть гуру. Но многие формально получают посвящение и не идут дальше. Да, они приходят слушать гуру. Гуру даёт лекцию, они сидят и слушают регулярно. Но гуру не говорит ничего особенного, что изменило бы их жизнь, очистило их. Да и ученики не ожидают, что такое будет. Они делают всё формально: я исполняю свой долг, это благочестие, я хороший. Это можно назвать индуистским благочестием, которое сейчас уже тоже сходит на «нет».

То есть духа ученика сейчас не хватает. Настоящего духа. Это необходимый фактор: мы здесь, чтобы полностью отдать себя и достичь Кришны. Это не формальность. <…>  Должна быть живая связь. Иначе всё становится формальностью. Должна быть живая сила. Желание служить Кришне не формально. Дух предания. Мы предаёмся всем, всё отдаём гуру – с верой и пониманием, что энергия исходит от Кришны через гуру. И я должен соединиться с этим, предавшись его лотосным стопам. Только через гуру я смогу соединить себя с духом служения Кришне.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Посвящение означает предание»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/k...t_missii_guru/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/11421/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Нам проще закрутить себя в маленький религиозный кокон и обсуждать друг с другом только то, что нам нравится*

В прошлом году я записал несколько лекций, предназначенных для трансляции по телеканалу в Англии. Этот телеканал управляется преданными, смотрят его в основном преданные в Европе и других частях мира. Я предложил продюсеру сделать нечто отличное от того, что они обычно делают. И с его одобрения, я дал серию лекций, разбивая атеизм и так называемую ортодоксальную научную точку зрения. Я указывал на абсурдность различных положений атеистов и так называемых ученых. В общем и целом я повторил аргументы Шрилы Прабхупады, разобрав некоторые труды современных ученых и атеистов. Продюсер, Рамануджа прабху, живущий в Лондоне, сказал, что ему понравилась прямота этой презентации. Но отзывы некоторых преданных были такие: «Мы хотим Кришна-катху».

Я воспринял этот комментарий как показатель того, что в нашем обществе среди наших преданных широко распространилось сознание каништх. Каништха – значит начинающий, неофит, не очень продвинутый. Они думают, что если человек говорит философию сознания Кришны, которая предназначена для того, чтобы противостоять атеистическому мировоззрению, – это не Кришна-катха. И если вы через каждые две минуты не произносите имя Кришны или не превозносите форму и качества Кришны – это не Кришна-катха. Но мы видим, что сам Шрила Прабхупада не только много говорил на темы, противостоящие атеистическим представлениям, но он также приказывал своим ученикам делать это.

В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» есть большой раздел, который описывает философию санкхьи – атеистическую философию. Я рекомендую каждому слушать лекции Прабхупады, он в течение нескольких недель, находясь в Бомбее в 1974 году, каждое утро обсуждал стихи на эти темы. Эти темы непосредственно не описывают игры Кришны, Его красоту, качества, имена, форму, но они описывают природу этого материального мира. Безусловно, все это связано с Кришной. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» является высшим доказательством этого.

Итак, мы должны противостоять атеистической философии имперсонализма, псевдонауке не только с помощью Кришна-катхи. Наш долг – бороться со всем этим. Я не говорю, что мы не должны говорить об играх Кришны, конечно, мы должны. Конечно, нам проще закрутить себя в маленький религиозный кокон и обсуждать друг с другом то, что нам нравится. Но мы должны доносить до мира понимание, что то, что они принимают аксиоматично верным, на самом деле неверно. Мы должны показывать, что на самом деле правильно. Это наш долг. Его нам дал Прабхупада. Он сам вложил в это много энергии и способствовал, чтобы его ученики боролись с атеизмом и так называемой наукой. Он учредил Институт Бхактиведанты, чтобы противостоять ложным идеям под именем науки. И он говорил, что готов вкладывать любые деньги в это из фонда «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст». Храм в Бомбее был его любимым проектом, и он готов был отдать всю гостиницу Институту Бхактиведанты, говоря: мы еще одну построим. Он хотел, чтобы это было масштабно.

Так что когда говорят, что это не Кришна-катха, это явно указывает на то, что эти преданные, может быть, инициированы в Движение Прабхупады, но они не знают, какова миссия Шрилы Прабхупады. 

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Посвящение Кедаранатхи Даса и Бескомпромиссная проповедь в служении Шриле Прабхупаде»*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/m...gioznyy_kokon/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/10899/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Счастье в материальном мире подобно счастью от опорожнения кишечника*

Все страдают в этом материальном мире. Понимание этого является первым стимулом в духовной жизни. Если все страдают в материальном мире, почему это нужно понять? Это же очевидно. Солнце в небе – это не нужно как-то понимать. То есть вы можете, конечно, пытаться понять это с позиции спекулятивной науки, как и почему, но все равно это очевидно – солнце в небе. И если все страдают, то это должно быть так же очевидно каждому. <…>

Если вправду все в мире страдают, то почему нам нужно понимать это? Все должны, к примеру, есть пищу, и нам не нужно об этом задумываться и как-то это понимать (если вы, конечно, не какой-нибудь диетолог). Тогда почему мы должны это понять? Кришна приводит примеры страданий в материальном мире. Рождение, старость, смерть, болезнь – не единственные страдания, но это естественные формы дукхи. Человек, пребывающий в знании, видит это, слушая послание ученической преемственности. Мы видим старость, болезнь, смерть. Так почему же это вопрос знания? Почему же понимание, что это страдание, является вопросом знания? Очевидно же, что это страдание.

Ответ дается в комментарии. Очень важным в данном стихе является словосочетание «гьяна-чакшуша». Люди, лишенные знания, не могут понять ни того, как живое существо оставляет свое нынешнее тело, ни того, какое тело оно получает в следующей жизни. Почему люди не понимают, что мы рождаемся снова и снова? Ответ в том, что мы теряем всякую способность постичь смену тела. Кришна говорит об этом в «Бхагавад-гите», ссылаясь на каму - материальные желания. Он говорит, что люди полностью сбиты с толку, и кама, то есть вожделение, уничтожает знание и понимание. Так что мы не понимаем, как мы перемещаемся из одного тела в другое, мы не понимаем, что это страдание. Может быть, есть люди, которые признают, что мы переходим из одного тела в другое. Но они не понимают, что это страдание. Опять же, гораздо раньше в «Бхагавад-гите» о них говорилось как о веда-вадарата – они признают, что перевоплощение существует, но они думают: «Как же мне наслаждаться из жизни в жизнь?» Это тоже своего рода глупость. <…>

Итак, этот мир – мир страданий. Мы можем сказать, что здесь есть также и счастье. Но счастье в этом мире сравнивается... Чтобы дать хороший пример, нужно сослаться на форму пытки, которая применялась раньше в Индии. Этот пример приводится в «Чайтанья-Чаритамрите». Можно предположить, что это была довольно популярная форма наказания. В «Чайтанья-Чаритамрите» она описывается как раджа-данда – правительственное наказание. Когда нужно было добиться от человека какой-то информации, его привязывали к доске, которая покоится на шарнире, голова у него в крайней позиции, затем его окунают в пруд и достают обратно. Голова окунается под воду, его там держат до того момента, когда он вот-вот сдохнет, затем его достают, он делает большой вдох, и его снова окунают. И так продолжается раз за разом.  

Итак, счастье в материальном мире сравнивается с облегчением, которое человек испытывает, когда его достают из воды, чтобы он глотнул воздуха, а затем снова его окунают.

Также Шрила Прабхупада рассказывал историю про Гопала Бана. <…> Царь сказал своему придворному шуту: «Только что мне сообщили, что одна из моих жен родила мальчика. Я чувствую такое счастье! Гопал, ты должен сочинить стихотворение, чтобы выразить мое счастье!» Гопал сказал: «Да, такое счастливое событие. Такое же счастье человек испытывает, когда испражняется». Царь очень рассердился. Он был бы счастлив отрубить голову любому другому человеку, который сказал бы ему такое. Но шута нельзя наказывать – это его работа, ему все сходит с рук. Поэтому царь спросил: «Как ты можешь так говорить? Это же такое благоприятное событие!» Гопал ответил, что позже все ему объяснит. И через какое-то время, когда все уже забыли об этом случае, Гопал пришел рано утром в покои царя, разбудил его и сказал, что он должен прямо сейчас пойти с ним. Царь подумал: «Ну, раз он так говорит, значит, у него есть основания для этого». И Гопал повел его к реке, сел в лодку и начал грести. Через некоторое время царь попросил: «Ты можешь причалить к берегу?» «Нет, нет!» И так продолжалось некоторое время. Вскоре царь уже умолял: «Греби к берегу!» Но Гопал отказывался, мол, нет, нет, сейчас очень неблагоприятно причаливать к берегу, он приводил разные доводы. Только тогда, когда царь уже был готов выбросить Гопала за борт, они причалили к берегу. И царь опорожнил свой кишечник. Гопал сказал: «Ну вот видишь!» Счастье опорожнения кишечника… Такое же счастье испытывает тот, у кого был запор, а через 4, 5, 6 дней… О, вы молились Кришне: «Кришна, пожалуйста, помоги мне опорожнить кишечник!»

Итак, счастье в этом мире – это облегчение от страданий. Сколько мы можем страдать? Мы сидим здесь, удобно устроившись, но мы страдали до этого. Мы должны знать об этом. И мы будем страдать в будущем. Мы будем страдать, если не будем сейчас совершать сат-сангу. Иначе мы всегда страдаем в той или иной мере. Например, у меня болит сейчас спина. Я привожу вам пратьякша-праману, вот непосредственное свидетельство того, что происходит.

У меня был опыт. Это случилось в августе 1977 года или, может быть, в начале сентября. В Дели я жил в арендуемом доме, в здании, которое служило тогда храмом ИСККОН. И у меня был очень болезненный абсцесс. Я вообще не знаю, может ли абсцесс быть не болезненным, просто вам сообщаю. Я не люблю принимать антибиотики. Но вот-вот нарыв нужно было уже разрезать. Конечно, можно было подождать, когда он разорвется сам, но он уже созрел для того, чтобы его разрезать. В те дни мы не тратили денег без необходимости, если вообще были деньги, чтобы их можно было потратить. Поэтому я пошел в государственную клинику, и нарыв вскрыли скальпелем безо всякой анестезии. Я почти потерял сознание. Знаете такое состояние, когда голова кружится, и вы вот-вот упадете. Вот у меня так голова закружилась. Я вообще ничего не видел. Были какие-то разноцветные точки в глазах. Было ужасно больно. У меня до сих пор есть шрам, могу показать. И когда я шел назад, было страшно больно, и я знал, что от этой страшной боли не буду спать ночью (это было вечером) и еще, может быть, ночь после этого проведу без сна. И я подумал: «Это та боль, которую я буду испытывать из жизни в жизнь. Это просто часть жизни в материальном мире».

Многие люди приходят ко мне со своими проблемами: у меня такая проблема… Ну, тебе повезло, у большинства людей много проблем! И они рассказывают мне о своих проблемах, и иногда это может превратиться в целую «Махабхарату», они продолжают и продолжают рассказывать. Но мой стандарт таков: какой бы ни была ваша проблема, может быть еще хуже. Какой бы ни была ваша проблема, есть много людей в этом мире прямо сейчас, у которых гораздо худшие проблемы. Поэтому считайте благословением свои проблемы, как говорили мои ирландские родственники. Иными словами, примите свой жребий. Вы просто должны его принять, каким бы он ни был.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Сильные страдания – природа этого мира» * 

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/s...erialnom_mire/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/10859/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Есть много женщин-преданных в Индии, которые замужем за непреданными, но это не мешает им выполнять преданное служение**

ВОПРОС:* Если жена видит, что, хотя ее муж и преданный, но до чистого преданного не дотягивает, стоит ли ей лично заботиться о своем духовном спасении, не рассчитывая на то, что ее муж сможет помочь ей вернуться обратно к Богу, как это описывается в шастрах? Это может выражаться в том, что она усилит свою личную духовную практику ради высшей цели, пожертвовав некоторыми семейными обязанностями перед мужем.

*ОТВЕТ БХАКТИ ВИКАШИ СВАМИ:* Такие вопросы задают люди, которые далеки от человеческой или цивилизованной культуры. Есть много женщин-преданных в Индии, которые замужем за непреданными, но это не вызывает никаких беспокойств в уме у этих женщин, это не мешает им совершенным образом выполнять свои семейные обязанности, служить мужу, детям и при этом выполнять преданное служение.

Примером, может быть самым ярким, является сестра Шрилы Прабхупады – Пишима, которая была его физической сестрой и духовной сестрой. Ее муж не был преданным. Но у нее даже в уме никогда не возникало идеи бросить его. Она продолжала жить, выполняя свои семейные обязанности, оставаясь при этом преданной.

Конечно, могут быть примеры, когда женщина удаляется, уезжает в какое-то святое место и там занимается духовной практикой. Но обычно это происходит, когда их дети взрослеют и обзаводятся собственными семьями.

Что говорить о женщинах, сам Шрила Прабхупада много лет прожил с семьей, несмотря на то, что семейная атмосфера была неблагоприятной для духовной жизни. То есть он не сразу взял так все и бросил. Это продолжалось многие годы.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Вопросы и ответы», Афонино, 30 июля 2016, утро*

Источник: http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/z..._nepredannymi/

Лекция полностью: http://www.bvks.ru/alllectures/moscow_afonino_2016

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Под именем духовной жизни происходит много обмана*

Должна быть какая-то преданность. Нельзя думать, что мы можем духовно продвинуться, просто вообразив себя духовными: «Сегодня я чувствую себя очень духовным…» Хорошо, конечно, чувствовать себя духовным… Но мы должны знать, что такое есть по-настоящему духовное. Настоящее духовное существование – означает находиться за пределами материальной жизни. Подлинное духовное существование – это когда мы больше не подвержены ничему в этом мире. Это не так-то легко, потому что в настоящий момент наше сознание погружено в попытки наслаждаться в этом мире, и это связывает нас в этом материальном мире.

Должна быть преданность. Мы должны посвятить себя чистому образу жизни. Не может быть настоящей авторитетной духовной жизни, если не будет чистоты деятельности. Вы не можете есть баранину на завтрак и при этом духовно продвигаться. Или на обед, или на ужин… Или вообще есть что-то подобное. Духовная жизнь основана на базовых принципах: на сострадании, на аскетизме, на чистоте, на правдивости. И пока этого нет, о какой истинно духовной жизни можно говорить? Пока не будет сострадания, о каком духовном продвижении может идти речь?

Так что у тех людей, которые едят мясо, не может быть никакого должного духовного прогресса, потому что это бессмысленное причинение сильных страданий. Не могут по-настоящему жить духовной жизнью те, кто не чисты в своих привычках, в своём поведении, те, кто не аскетичны, не следуют никаким принципам, кто делают то, что им хочется, потакают себе: «Хочешь делать, действуй, если тебе это нравится». Это ловушка. Потому что если тебе это нравится, ты просто действуешь на уровне ума, не на уровне души. Должны быть какие-то ограничения, мы должны следовать каким-то принципам, должна быть чистота, истина, мы должны знать истину. Мы не можем продвигаться в духовной жизни, полагаясь на какие-то туманные идеи. Мы должны знать, что такое реальность. Мы должны быть образованы в этом плане.

Многое, что сегодня подаётся под именем духовности, к сожалению, это своего рода какие-то бредни. Соприкосновение со своим внутренним ребёнком, или повторение какой-то мантры, при помощи которой вы становитесь богом, вы повторяете мантру и чувствуете себя единым со вселенной. Или совершаете йогу-кундалини… В действительности, есть процесс кундалини-йоги. Но это очень трудно, очень опасно, если вы не делаете это под должным руководством. Но даже под должным руководством это очень опасно. И это не основано на ясном понимании, в чём состоит цель жизни, нет правильного понимания того, кто такой Кришна, и каковы наши отношения с Ним.

Итак, под именем духовной жизни происходит много обмана. Есть много разных групп, которые предлагают разные пути, некоторые из них дорого берут за свои курсы. И под именем духовной жизни многие люди учат развитию личности, тому, как взаимодействовать с миром, как справиться с миром. Но истинная духовная жизнь – не в том, чтобы приспособиться к миру, а в том, чтобы выбраться из него. Мы не принадлежим этому миру. Как ужиться с этим миром? Это произойдёт автоматически, если мы осознаем, что мы не принадлежим этому миру, что, хотя нам приходится жить в этом мире, мы не связаны с этим миром. Но как ужиться в этом мире? Как справиться со стрессом? Это не имеет ничего общего с духовной жизнью. Это что-то совершенно материальное.

Так что под именем духовной жизни происходит много обмана. Но истинная духовная жизнь – это понимание того, что такое настоящая реальность, каково наше нормальное положение. Наше нормальное положение – это радоваться, быть счастливыми. Но где эта радость в жизни, которая основана на невежестве, где нас с самого начала учат в школе: работать, устроиться на работу, чтобы заработать денег, чтобы жить и умереть? И абсолютно никакого знания, кто мы такие на самом деле, какова цель жизни. В действительности, любой разумный человек должен задаваться вопросом: а что же происходит после смерти? Но этот вопрос даже не позволяют задавать в нашей культуре. И под именем так называемой духовной жизни кто это обсуждает? Всё это ограничивается вопросами, как действовать так, чтобы чувствовать себя хорошо. Но что происходит после смерти? Вот это вопрос, и об этом спросил Будда, когда он увидел старость: «Так что же, мне тоже придётся пройти через старость?» Да. «Мне тоже придётся пройти через болезни?» Да. «Смерть... Мне тоже придётся умереть?» Да. «А зачем мы тогда сидим в этом дворце и пытаемся наслаждаться? Для чего нужна жизнь? Что мы делаем в этом мире? Зачем нам приходится страдать? Как избавиться от этого?» И Будда, как говорится, медитировал и обрёл нирвану. Он в точности не сказал, какова высшая цель жизни, кто такой Кришна, но у него было достаточно разума, чтобы осознать, что это не жизнь – просто жить в этом мире, не зная, кто мы такие, и почему мы вроде бы хотим быть счастливыми и жить вечно, но вынуждены страдать, вынуждены умирать. Такая жизнь не лучше, чем у животных или растений.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Подлинная духовная жизнь»*

http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/pod_i...uhovnoy_jizni/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*В истории ИСККОН, должно быть, уже несколько тысяч человек, которые получили посвящение, давали обещания, но не следуют правилам*

В прошлом году среди маленькой группы преданных после лекции о посвящении, где я озвучил свои стандарты, один преданный, который там присутствовал и который давно получил посвящение, но не от меня, сказал: «Это слишком строго, никто не придёт, если Вы так строги». Помимо этого (наставление о регулярном чтении книг Шрилы Прабхупады в предыдущей части лекции – см. здесь), я также говорил преданным, что нельзя смотреть телевизор, что нужно принимать только ту пищу, которая предложена Кришне и которая в принципе предлагаема Кришне (а это исключает буханки хлеба из магазина; вы можете предлагать подобное Кришне, но Кришна, согласно Его словам, такое не ест). Кришна говорит:

патрам пушпам пхалам тойам
йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати
тад ахам бхактй-упахритам
ашнами прайатат маннах

«Если человек предлагает мне с любовью и преданностью листок, цветок, плод или немного воды, Я непременно приму это» (БГ 9.26).

Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что означает слово «прайатат маннах» – преданный, который очистился, следуя правилам преданного служения. Мало того, Чайтанья Махапрабху сообщает нам, что принимая в пищу зерна, приготовленные материалистом, мы оскверняем свой ум. Так что это стандартный принцип вайшнавизма, это не то, что я изобрёл. То есть нужно принимать в пищу только то, что должным образом было предложено Кришне, никаких шоколадок и так далее.

Мне возражали: «Если Вы введёте столько правил и будете таким строгим, никто не придёт». Я ответил: есть тысячи людей, которые получили посвящение и затем не следовали правилам. В истории ИСККОН сейчас, должно быть, уже несколько тысяч человек, которые получили посвящение, давали обещания, но не следуют правилам.

Есть два подхода. Первый – это подход милости, очень милостивый подход, когда многим людям позволяется получать посвящение без особой строгости. Люди приходят. «Хорошо, следуешь немножко, ну, хорошо… Шестнадцать кругов, четыре принципа… Обещаешь? Хорошо, получай посвящение». Это можно считать очень милостивым подходом в том смысле, что очень многим людям даётся возможность. Однако мой взгляд таков, что из двух функций гуру шикша – самая важная. Есть две определяющие роли гуру – давать дикшу и давать шикшу (эти роли, конечно, взаимосвязаны, на самом деле, нет смысла в дикше без шикши). Дикша-гуру – это не тот, кто просто даёт мантры. От человека ожидается, что он будет объяснять процесс преданного служения. Нельзя сказать, что если мы просто сидим на церемонии, мы сможем вернуться к Богу. Нужно получать наставления и следовать им, и это постоянный, беспрестанный процесс, он не должен начинаться с церемонии посвящения. Это нужно делать уже до этого, и это не кончается на посвящении. Так что мой взгляд, возможно, в какой-то степени строгий. Но те, кто серьёзны, примут этот вызов, чтобы подняться на такой уровень, где можно получить благо.

Потому что если вы регулярно смотрите телевизор, всякую ерунду, а Гаура Нитай у вас стоят в уголочке, иногда вы вспоминаете о Них после своих телепросмотров… И если вы думаете, что это нормально – есть то и сё повсюду, только если это вегетарианское (надеюсь), потому что Чайтанья Махапрабху очень милостив… Если у человека такое отношение, то он не станет должным образом прогрессировать в сознании Кришны. И само по себе такое отношение оскорбительно, потому что Чайтанья Махапрабху, конечно же, милостив, но Его милость – это не какой-то шактипат, который прикасается к вам и электризует вас. Конечно, когда Чайтанья Махапрабху присутствовал, бывали такие случаи, но Он дал стандартный процесс, при помощи которого человек может очиститься. <…> Это очень большая редкость – любовь к Кришне, према. Ради того, чтобы дать это, Чайтанья Махапрабху учил процессу шаранагати, принятию прибежища у Кришны. Этот процесс – сама жизнь преданных. Чайтанья Махапрабху был учителем, Он учил всему этому. В «Нектаре Преданности» даются эти правила, они исходят от Чайтаньи Махапрабху, их передают по цепи ученической преемственности.

Моя позиция такова, что если мы строги, то серьёзные люди примут этот вызов. Я бы просто обманывал вас, вы бы не получили благо, если бы я сказал, что вы можете получить посвящение, вам не нужно строго следовать тому и сему: нормально, если вы смотрите телевизор, ничего страшно, если вы едите тут и там. Людям в обусловленном состоянии может не понравиться, если я буду говорить, что мы должны отказаться от чувственных наслаждений. Но если они примут это, то получат благо.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Ученики, пожалуйста, не обманывайте»* 

http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/poluc...o_ne_sleduyut/

----------


## Варган

ЛЮДИ ИЩУТ ОЩУЩЕНИЕ ПОРЯДКА И БУДУТ ПРИСОЕДИНЯТЬСЯ К НАШИМ ФЕРМАМ МИЛЛИОНАМИ 

«Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что к нашим фермам будут присоединяться миллионами. Если мы сможем предложить социальную альтернативу, тогда мы можем продемонстрировать сознание Кришны с сопутствующей ему социальной системой. Таков вызов, который дал нам Шрила Прабхупада — предложить положительную альтернативу. Мы пока не сделали этого. Спорным является [утверждение Дханурдхары Свами], что люди не будут присоединяться к нам, если мы будем проповедовать о варнашраме и постараемся её продемонстрировать на практике. Потому что, как говорят, самая быстрорастущая религия в мире – это ислам (невестка Тони Блэра стала мусульманкой!). Я здесь не выступаю за ислам. Но, в целом, ислам очень консервативен в социальном плане. Точно так же и церкви, которые вводят правила и ограничения, кажется, растут, потому что у них есть что-то конкретное, весомое, к чему могут присоединиться их члены. Люди видят, что мир всё глубже погружается в хаос, и они ищут ощущение порядка. Зачем присоединяться к церкви, если она в действительности ничему тебя не учит и не предъявляет к тебе никаких требований? В книге «Матери и господа» я дал ссылку на статью Кришна Кирти Прабху, посвящённую этой теме». 

Бхакти Викаша Свами. Из ответа Дханурдхаре Свами на критику книги «Матери и господа». 
02.01.2017

http://bvks.com/reader/wmm/reply_to_...ritique_of_mm/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Если человек одолеваем скорбью, это значит, что он утратил правильное понимание вещей*

Опять цитата из «Махабхараты». Видура говорит, что когда человек перестаёт вести себя надлежащим образом, его одолевает скорбь. И мы видим, что в современном обществе чувство скорби укоренилось и стало нормой. Почему? Потому что люди не ведут себя надлежащим образом и не следуют писаниям. Кришна объясняет в «Бхагавад-гите», что демонические люди не знают, в чём заключается правильное поведение, а в чём – неправильное, что делать можно, а что – нельзя. И сейчас в современном обществе считается нормой присутствие скотобоен или употребление спиртного. Поэтому скорбь является всего лишь следствием такого греховного образа жизни.

Видура продолжает: такая скорбь деструктивна. Она лишает естественной привлекательности, сокращает силы человека, затуманивает его понимание и приводит к развитию болезней. Поэтому если человека одолевает скорбь, то даже его тело теряет привлекательность и лицо выглядит отталкивающе. Такие люди в конце концов теряют все свои силы и желание действовать. Если человек одолеваем скорбью, это значит, что он утратил правильное понимание вещей.

Также скорбь приводит к развитию заболеваний. Последние исследования современных врачей говорят, что скорбь приводит к развитию заболеваний на физическом уровне. Раньше люди считали, что болезнь протекает на уровне химических элементов, поэтому если ввести в человеческий организм какие-то другие химические элементы в виде уколов и таблеток, то человек выздоровеет. Но сейчас всё больше людей понимают, что умственные беспокойства приводят к развитию заболеваний. В частности, стресс приводит ко многим болезням, а жители современных городов практически поголовно пребывают в этом состоянии.

И вот это состояние скорби, когда человек говорит, что у него всё плохо, является на самом деле проявлением эгоизма. Это значит, что человек слишком много думает о себе. Нужно понимать, что этот мир не создан для того, чтобы приспосабливаться под мои нужды и желания. Ишваро хам ахам бхоги. Человек так считает: я – контролирующий, я – наслаждающийся. Но на каждом шагу эта его теория разбивается. И человек может скорбеть, что с ним неправильно поступают, но в подобной ситуации он сам поступает с окружающими так же плохо, а может быть, даже ещё хуже.

Ещё одна цитата из «Махабхараты»: если поместить раскалённое железо в горшок с водой, то вода нагреется. Точно так же, если ум человека одолевает скорбь, то поражается всё физическое тело человека. Это приводит к развитию заболеваний.

В«Махабхарате» приводится много историй, когда у Пандавов возникают причины для скорби, но, несмотря на это, они не погружаются в состояние скорби. И если посмотреть на людей, которые погружены в депрессию, скорбь, то можно понять, почему с ними это происходит. Потому что они постоянно думают о том, что с ними не так. В следующей цитате из «Махабхараты» сказано, что невозможно избавиться от страданий, просто размышляя о них. Если человек думает о причине своих страданий, то они не сокращаются, а только увеличиваются.

Это выдержки из священных писаний. Напрямую они не связаны с сознанием Кришны. Но они помогают избавиться от материального сознания, которое является препятствием для развития сознания Кришны. Что же нам делать? Есть предложение. Нарада Муни говорит в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: обсуждая духовные знания, человек может избавиться от скорби и иллюзии. Когда человек понимает: я – крохотное живое существо, вечный слуга Кришны, Кришна любит нас, Кришна очень милостив к нам и отвечает нам взаимностью, особенно если мы искренни, тогда нет никакой причины для скорби. Страдания приходят, в материальном мире их невозможно избежать. Но необходимо принять прибежище у Кришны. И все страдания уйдут.

Итак, избавиться от страданий можно, обсуждая духовные знания. Обретение милости Кришны... В «Чайтанья-Чаритамрите» приводится молитва: к Господу Чайтанье обращаются как к океану милости. Преданный призывает всеблагую милость Господа. "Твоя всеблагая милость, – молится преданный, – устраняет всю скорбь и все страдания". Всё, что связано с Господом Чайтаньей, исполнено чистоты и блаженства. Поэтому в этой ситуации нет никаких причин для скорби. Приняв прибежище у Господа Чайтаньи, мы можем избавиться от скорби, иллюзии и каких-то своих дурных качеств. В известном тексте «Бхагавад-гиты» Кришна говорит, что знающий человек не скорбит ни о живых, ни о мертвых. Не нужно скорбеть о теле. Это тело бренно. И это бренное тело не является мной. Я – вечное живое существо. Обсуждая такие духовные темы, мы можем избавиться от скорби, которая неизбежна, если мы отождествляем себя с телом.
*
Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Преодолевая скорбь»* 

http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/chelo...evaem_skorbyu/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Вы хотите смотреть эти фильмы и думать, что это что-то духовное?*
*
Вопрос:* Вы говорили про просмотр телевизора (см. здесь). А что скажете про просмотр так называемых духовных фильмов?

*Ответ Бхакти Викаши Свами:* Просмотр духовных фильмов с разными эпизодами, такими как «Шри Кришна Баларам»? О, «Шри Кришна Рамана Сагара»! Я смотрел один из таких где-то пять минут, но они такие спекулятивные, что я решил больше не смотреть.

Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии к «Чайтанья-чаритамрите», что духовные спектакли должны ставиться чистыми преданными. Я понимаю это так – теми, кто следуют правильному пониманию и живут как преданные.

Где-то 30 лет назад «Рамаяну» на хинди транслировали по воскресеньям по индийскому телевидению. И каждое воскресное утро вся Индия, по крайней мере, Северная Индия, просто опустошалась, на улицах никого не было. Все смотрели телевизор, и если кто-то не имел телевизора, они находили его у кого-то другого. Женщины предлагали пуджу, когда Рама появлялся на экране. Это был большой хит. Актрисе, которая играла Ситу, не понравился отклик. Люди начали относиться к ней с большим уважением как будто она очень важный человек. Но она была актриса из Бомбея и хотела ходить в сексуальной одежде. Ей очень не понравилось это. Она сыграла эту роль за деньги. Но ей не понравились последствия всего этого.

Что я думаю по поводу просмотра всего этого? Думаю, я бы даже не стал всё это смотреть. Да, это лучше, чем смотреть «Рембо» или что-то такое… Ну это уже устарелое кино. Я не знаю, какое там последнее сумасбродство. Некоторые преданные говорили про «Матрицу», что это очень духовный фильм. Я был в самолёте, увидел на большом экране, как какой-то парень спрыгивал с окна небоскрёба, летел на другой. Я думал: неужели взрослые смотрят эту чушь? В конце я увидел: «Матрица». А, так вы это хотите смотреть и думать, что это что-то духовное?

Лучше рассказывать детям истории о Кришне. Рассказывайте им сами вместо того, чтобы смотреть. Или читайте книги Прабхупады. Спектакли очень хороши для детей, им нравится это, их можно занять в спектаклях. Мы можем сказать, что эти коммерческие фильмы про игры Кришны лучше, может быть, чем что-то очевидно материалистичное, снятое для чувственных наслаждений. Но это не самое лучшее. Не самое лучшее.

*Фрагмент лекции «Привязанности, препятствующие духовному продвижению»*

http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/smotret_eti_filmy/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Какие-то люди уже занимаются гипнотической регрессией, почему мы должны этим заниматься?*

*ВОПРОС:* Некоторые делают гипнотическую регрессию, чтобы вспомнить свою прошлую жизнь…

*Бхакти Викаша Свами:* Я не знаю, это псевдонаука или нет. Кто-то говорит, что это внушение… Некоторые из этих опытов, похоже, реальны. Гипнотическая регрессия – это то, что делал Стивенсон. Он узнавал, что люди говорили о своих прошлых жизнях, затем шел и проверял. Были такие детали, о которых не могли знать люди, рассказывающие это. Например, человек говорил о каком-то доме. Находили этот дом в другой стране, шли туда. Он говорил: «Да, это здесь!» Заходили в дом. Что не так? «Дверь должна быть здесь!» Они думали, что, наверное, он ошибся. Но затем они обнаруживали, что 20 лет назад там действительно была дверь, ее просто заделали.

То есть гипнотическая регрессия в каких-то случаях может быть фальшивой, но в некоторых случаях гипнотическая регрессия показывала, вскрывала воспоминания о прошлых жизнях. Когда я говорю «показывала», я имею ввиду, что нет другого правдоподобного объяснения. То есть человек, который говорил это, был этой личностью в прошлой жизни. И когда существуют сотни, тысячи таких случаев, и когда при этом есть культуры по всему миру, которые учат этому, то это очень хороший случай, подтверждающий реинкарнацию.

Мы не пропагандируем гипнотическую регрессию как источник знаний о реинкарнации, но если вы хотите назвать это научным подходом, то научность здесь есть. Те, кто отстаивают сциентизм, атеизм под именем науки, будут, конечно, пытаться опровергать это. В основном они просто это игнорируют, потому что это сильно не опровергнешь. Что вы скажете? Часто предпосылка в вопросе – ошибочна, поэтому нет смысла задавать вопрос.

*ВОПРОС:* Преданные учатся этой технике…

*Бхакти Викаша Свами:* Ну и что?

*ВОПРОС:* Некоторые преданные хотят знать, кем они были в прошлой жизни.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами:* И в чем смысл? Что вы получаете благодаря этому? Мы уже знаем из шастры: мы были собакой, кошкой, бабочкой, шимпанзе, жирафом, верблюдом. Мы уже знаем. Разве это важно?

Люди спрашивают: «Кем вы хотите быть в следующей жизни?» В какой следующей жизни? Потому что потом будет еще одна следующая жизнь, потом еще одна. Почему вы так озабочены именно следующей жизнью? Если вы посмотрите назад: 70 триллионов жизней. А чем так важна конкретно эта жизнь или жизнь после нее?

Но истинное знание в том, чтобы больше не рождаться в этом мире. Попытка понять следующую и прошлую жизни – это продолжение сознания: то, кем я являюсь сейчас – это я. Но это не так. Почему мы тогда так озабочены прошлой жизнью и следующей жизнью? Мы уже знаем из шастр, что мы не тело. Мы меняем тело на тело. То есть какие-то люди уже занимаются этой гипнотической регрессией, почему мы должны этим заниматься?

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Вызов сциентизму. Часть 3»*

http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/l...ya_regressiey/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Очень примечательно, что вы возмутились, когда я назвал Льва Толстого утончённым невеждой*

*Бхакти Викаша Свами:* Тапасья – это противоположность современному образу жизни. И поэтому совершать тапасью трудно тем, кто вырос в атмосфере «ешь, пей, веселись, гуляй и наслаждайся». Мы можем говорить о русской культуре, французской культуре, американской культуре, но суть этих культур сводится к одному: ешь, пей, гуляй и веселись. Прабхупада здесь использует термин «рафинированная цивилизация». Мы можем приводить в пример деятелей культуры, обладающих утончённым знанием, таких как: Толстой, Чайковский, Менделеев…

*Гунадхама дас:* Жан-Жак Руссо…

*Бхакти Викаша Свами:* …По сути дела, всё то знание, которым они обладают, сводится к тому, чтобы есть, пить, гулять и веселиться.

*Из зала:* Даже Толстой?! Толстой считается…

*Бхакти Викаша Свами:* Толстой был великим йогом? (Смех в зале) Вы это хотите сказать?

*Гунадхама дас:* Он был знаком с Кришной. Он написал несколько…

*Бхакти Викаша Свами:* …Он был более рафинированным. Пример Толстого – хороший пример: даже если человек получает какое-то ведическое знание, но у него нет должного руководства, то его сознание всё равно остаётся материальным. Человеку, который вырос в культуре, в которой отсутствует понятие о духовном бытии, очень трудно построить свою жизнь так, чтобы целью его жизни стало достижение духовного бытия. Поэтому большинство из тех, кто не обладает знанием об этом духовном бытии – служении Кришне, приходят к тому, что просто начинают отвергать материальное бытие. Поэтому в этом отношении очень примечательно, что вы возмутились, когда я назвал Льва Толстого утончённым невеждой. Примечательно в том плане, что когда прозвучало имя Жан-Жака Руссо, вы не стали возмущаться. Почему? Потому что он не русский, а француз. Конечно, может быть, потом он стал русским, может быть, он даже присутствует сейчас среди нас…

*Из зала:* Разве Жан-Жак Руссо читал Веды?

Бхакти Викаша Свами: Возможно, читал. Мы не настолько сведущи в его биографии, чтобы утверждать это. Я не знаком с биографией различных философов, но, по-моему, он что-то тоже знал, хотя он был приверженцем католицизма. То, что Толстой был знаком с ведическим знанием, получив его, прочитав перевод какого-то человека, находившегося на уровне умственных спекуляций, не означает, что Толстой находится на таком же уровне, что и Господь Брахма. Например, известно, что на Западе немецкий философ Шопенгауэр переводил «Упанишады». Но, несмотря на то, что такие люди имеют хорошую карму и обладают более высоким разумом по сравнению с остальными… Они обладают определённым благочестием и в какой-то степени принимают ведическое знание, даже несмотря на то, что получают его в не очень ясной форме. Но необходимо понимать, что их понимание ведического знания не идёт ни в какое сравнение даже с вашим осознанием, поскольку вы получили это знание из правильного источника, по парампаре. Но если мы хотим защищать Толстого только потому, что он – русский и мы – русские, это свидетельствует о том, что мы мало что понимаем.

Это пример того, что мы несём определённый культурный багаж, точнее, культурный мусор, который нас обуславливает. Это заключается в том, что мы отождествляем себя с какой-то конкретной ситуацией, в которой мы оказались, родившись в конкретное время, в конкретном месте. Мы думаем, что если все об этом говорят, значит, это истина. Если все окружающие говорят о том, что цель человеческой жизни – наслаждаться, то, наверное, это так и есть. Несмотря на то, что мы начинаем практиковать сознание Кришны, у нас могут сохраняться привязанности к такому мировоззрению. Поэтому очень важно слушать беседы, которые будут рубить эти привязанности, поскольку если мы не разрубим эти привязанности, они будут сохраняться. Это подобно примеру с лодкой, привязанной к дереву. Вы можете грести сколько угодно, но она никуда не поплывет, поскольку она привязана веревкой. Мы можем сколько угодно слушать, воспевать, танцевать, принимать прасад и говорить «Джай Шрила Прабхупада!», но если мы сохраняем свои привязанности, то мы никуда не движемся, мы, по большому счёту, будем оставаться там, где мы находимся.

Когда речь идёт о том, что нужно отсечь эти привязанности, то сам глагол подразумевает какую-то боль. Кришна говорит о том, что необходимо избавиться от дурного общения. И необходимо общаться с преданными. Преданные своими словами разрубят привязанности, которые находятся в нашем уме. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что садху – это тот, кто рубит. Он приводил пример с животным, которое закалывают во время жертвоприношения. Стоит человек с определённым священным топором, он заносит его и отрубает голову. Точно так же садху заносит топор и отрубает наши привязанности. Поэтому тапасья, которую совершал в том числе и Господь Брахма, может причинять боль. Но ещё большую умственную боль доставляет процесс разрубания этих привязанностей. Может показаться, что это ужасные слова: почему вы говорите такие вещи против Толстого? Мы не против Толстого. Мы против глупости, благодаря которой мы начинаем возвышать Толстого только потому, что он русский и мы русские.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Международное общество поругания окружающих»*

http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/n...togo_nevejdoy/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Термин «фанатик» часто используется в нашем обществе, чтобы заклеймить таких, как я*

Пока мы живём в этом мире, нам приходится взаимодействовать с разными людьми. Не нужно думать, что всякий раз, когда мы гуляем по улице, мы должны хватать людей и пытаться изменить их образ жизни прямо на месте. Тут должен быть также прагматический подход. Но в то же время мы не должны становиться жертвой материалистической пропаганды, что все мнения хороши. Это означает, что все мнения на том же уровне, что и мнение Кришны. Это означает, что мнение Кришны не имеет какой-то конкретной ценности. Но есть разница между правильным и неправильным. То, что говорит Кришна – правильно. То, что согласуется с тем, что говорит Кришна – правильно. Правильно — означает то, что направлено на высшее благо каждого. Любые рассуждения, идея или философия, которые не сосредотачивают нас на Кришне и не побуждают нас предаться Ему, игнорируют это, отвлекают нас от того, что действительно приносит нам благо, — относятся к природе неистины.

Кто-то может сказать: «Ну это все фанатизм!» «Мы правы!» Есть много фанатиков в мире, которые проповедуют, что они правы, а все остальные не правы. Каждый, кто проповедует, что «мы правы, а все остальные не правы», ошибается. Кроме одного. Потому что есть только одна правда. И кто этот один? Мы должны это усвоить при помощи философского понимания.

Мы не проповедуем просто, что мы правы. Например, Кришна не просто говорит Арджуне: «Слушай, дурачок! Заткнись и делай то, что я говорю. Я прав! Я – Бог! Делай то, что Я говорю, или гори в аду вечно!» Кришна так не говорит Арджуне. Он объясняет ему науку о душе. Затем Он говорит ему: «Вот почему философски ты должен понять это. Если ты не следуешь этому, то ты действительно будешь гореть в аду! Но ты также можешь освободиться от него, то есть ты не вечно там будешь находиться».

Кришна представляет всё философски и разумно, Он не представляет какой-то фанатизм. Термин «фанатик» часто используется в нашем обществе, чтобы заклеймить каких-то людей, например, таких, как я, которые представляют учение «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад Бхагаватам» в напористой манере. Однако Шрила Прабхупада определяет фанатизм как один из двух аспектов религии, который лишён философии. Один аспект религии, который лишён философии – это сентиментализм, а другой – фанатизм.

Обычно сентиментальные, не склонные к философии люди, называют таких, как я, фанатиками. Однако, как я это понимаю, я не соответствую пониманию [фанатизма], которое дал Шрила Прабхупада, потому что я представляю философию. Если бы я просто говорил: «Уверуйте в Кришну или сгорите в аду!», это был бы фанатизм. Но поскольку я (под «я» я имею в виду представителя тех, кого называют фанатиками) представляю это с философской позиции, с позиции того, что представлено в шастрах, то, согласно определению Шрилы Прабхупады, это не фанатизм. И на самом деле, если мы изучим книги Шрилы Прабхупады, такие как «Бхагавад-гита», «Шримад Бхагаватам», мы найдём, что это очень сильное послание.

Например, Господь Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» вновь и вновь использует слово «мудха». Мудха значит глупец. Кришна часто использует этот термин. «Аваджананти мам мудха». Он говорит, что тех, кто не знает Его, называют глупцами. «Манушим танум ашритам» – «Они считают, что Я воплотился в материальном теле». «Парам бхавам аджананто» – «Они не знают Моей высшей природы». «Мама бхута-махешварам» – «И что Я – верховный властелин всего, что существует».

Итак, Господь Кришна говорит очень прямо, напористо, поскольку это очень серьёзная ситуация, очень напряжённая. Если мы не знаем Кришну, нам придётся сильно страдать из жизни в жизнь. У нас есть короткая человеческая жизнь, в которой нас бомбардируют всевозможными глупыми идеями. И сознание Кришны жизненно важно, оно жизненно необходимо, это не просто чьё-то очередное мнение. Оно очень важно, поэтому его нужно представлять.

Система парампары состоит в том, чтобы представлять эти темы смело, прямо, бескомпромиссно, с философским пониманием, как это делал Кришна. Не только прямо и смело. «Прабхупада сказал, что они все демоны, глупцы, негодяи, животные», – и больше ничего не говорить. Нет. Как отмечал Шрила Прабхупада: «Недостаточно знать, что Бог велик, мы должны также знать, как Он велик!» Точно также недостаточно называть непреданных глупцами, негодяями и демонами. Мы должны понимать, почему и каким образом они глупцы, негодяи и демоны, чтобы мы сами не шли на поводу у их глупости и демонизма, но чтобы мы могли убедить их, что они все – мудхи, что они должны изменить свою жизнь. Шрила Прабхупада завершил свою лекцию, обращаясь к большому собранию на маяпурском фестивале. Он обращался к большому собранию своих учеников со всего мира, и он завершил одну лекцию, сказав: «Весь мир идёт на поводу у этих мудх. Он идёт в неверном направлении, они дают неверное знание, потому что они мудхи. Поэтому вы должны идти ко всем этим мудхам и сказать им чётко и ясно: ”Вы все – мудхи!”» Это был конец лекции.

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Беспристрастное слушание Кришны»*

http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/t..._ispolzuetsya/

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

*Даже если разум нашего гуру испорчен, Кришна даёт нам разум, при помощи которого мы можем прийти к Нему*

Недавно в Секундерабаде один преданный после лекции спросил меня: «Если наш гуру в парампаре и мы просто следуем ему, эвам парампара-праптам имам раджаршайо видух са каленеха махата його наштах парантапа… Если это знание было получено по парампаре — цепи ученической преемственности, то как со временем она может быть утрачена? Как это происходит?» Что такое парампара? Это гуру и ученик. И ученик позднее становится гуру для кого-то другого, кто становится его учеником, и так далее. Как же это знание портится? Как же оно искажается? Это значит, что в какой-то момент кто-то говорит что-то другое, отличное от своего гуру. И хотя официально он остаётся авторитетен, парампара уже утрачена, потому что послание изменилось. Так что мы можем предполагать: Шрила Прабхупада — чистый преданный в парампаре, и если мой гуру получил посвящение от Шрилы Прабхупады в парампаре, то он должен быть в парампаре. Но если человек не задумывается или никогда не читает книг Прабхупады (может быть, они читают другие книги, какие-нибудь «Путешествия» и так далее, в которых нет истинного духовного знания), то он просто допускает, по умолчанию: «Мой гуру — ученик Прабхупады, и всё, что он делает, одобрено Прабхупадой. Должно быть, он делает и говорит то, что говорит Прабхупада».

Такой ленивый и слишком упрощённый подход приводит к тому, что нас легко можно обмануть. Что же делать? Гуру-мукха-падма-вакйа, читтете корийа аикйа, ар на корихо мане аша — должно быть это качество, мы должны принимать слова гуру, мы должны погрузить глубоко в сердце слова, сходящие с лотосных уст гуру, и не желать ничего другого. Но если, с другой стороны, гуру говорит нам: «Хорошо, давайте пойдём сегодня вместе на дискотеку, потанцуем»? Может быть, он собирается там проповедовать, хотя это, конечно, не лучшее место для проповеди, но это возможно. Если он говорит: «Давайте пойдём потанцуем там под диско…» Не знаю, может быть, такое уже происходит, есть ведь болливудская музыка на Ратха-ятре, не знаю, что будет дальше… 

И, может быть, ученик даже получал какое-то время знание от гуру, но затем сам гуру совершает какие-то странные действия. Возможно, ученик читал книги Прабхупады, в которых есть такое указание как анукулйасйа санкалпах, пратикулйасйа варджанам ракшишйатити вишвасо… И он может сказать: «О Гуруджи, как эти танцы на дискотеке могут быть благоприятны для проповеди, ведь они, похоже, неблагоприятны?» И не нужно быть простачком, думая: «О, Гуруджи пошёл на дискотеку, и он хочет, чтобы мы тоже пошли, он будет доволен». Или такое очень распространённое злоупотребление этим принципом: нужно удовлетворить гуру, поэтому если у тебя красивая дочка или жена, ты можешь удовлетворить гуру… Такое бывает. Вы можете сами заполнить пробелы. Вы все знаете, что такое бывает. Гуру-прасади. Когда вы женитесь, вы не можете сами наслаждаться этим, вы должны сначала предложить это гуру. И только после этого вы можете наслаждаться. Таким образом ваша жена становится гуру-прасади. Это злоупотребление принципом [удовлетворения гуру].

Откуда мы знаем? Если собираетесь принять гуру, нужно быть скептиком. Нам советуют, прежде чем принять гуру, нужно внимательно смотреть. Но вполне возможно, что кто-то даёт хороший совет, а потом он меняется. Что делать в таком случае? <…> Если даже человек является гуру, но даёт неверные наставления, сам не следует должным образом, не знает, как должным образом давать наставления, такого человека нужно оставить. Это общее направление. Нюансы в какой-то степени уже обсуждались Шрилой Нарахари в его «Шри Кришна Бхаджанамрите».

Итак, как же узнать? Настроение наше должно быть таким, что мы должны поглощать, впитывать в себя всё, что говорит гуру. Но есть ещё один гуру. Гуру, которого мы видим, должен представлять чайтья-гуру, гуру в сердце. Мы должны быть в связи с гуру в сердце, то есть с Кришной. Это не означает, что мы создаём в уме какие-то фантазии. Но мы смотрим через гуру-садху-шастры, а не гуру-гуру-гуру и не шастры-шастры-шастры и не садху-садху-садху. Гуру, садху и шастры должны быть. Кришна даёт разум, тешам сатата-йуктанам. Если мы очень серьёзны и действительно хотим прийти к Кришне, Кришна помогает нам, Он даёт нам разум. Даже если разум нашего гуру испорчен, Кришна дает нам разум, при помощи которого мы можем прийти к Нему. 

*Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Благочестивый — значит глупый?»*

http://www.bvks.ru/reader/articles/k...yot_nam_razum/

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ЕСЛИ МЫ БУДЕМ ПРОВОДИТЬ КИРТАН БЕЗ ШРАВАНЫ, ТО ПРЕВРАТИМСЯ В САХАДЖИЕВ ИЛИ МАЙАВАДИ

В студиях йоги и даже на стадионах собираются люди, иногда тысячи людей, которые поют Харе Кришна. Но у этих людей нет преданности Кришне, они не хотят предаться Ему. Для них духовное – это то, что доставляет радость их психике, их уму. Тот же эффект они получают, вступая в недозволенные половые отношения, употребляя интоксикации. Причём чаще всего эти люди вегетарианцы, они не едят мясо.
...
Вопрос: Каково Ваше отношение к 24-часовому киртану?

Ответ Бхакти Викаши Свами: Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил: «Киртания сада харих, святое имя Господа нужно повторять постоянно». Чистые преданные непрерывно заняты киртаном. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что хочет постоянно принимать участие в киртане. Поэтому киртан должен быть постоянным. Но при этом мы должны понимать, что такое киртан. Киртан – это не какие-то религиозные национальные напевы. Киртан может совершать только чистый преданный. Потому что киртан означает прославление Кришны. По этой причине майявади никогда не смогут совершать киртан.

Сейчас в Америке среди людей, исповедующих философию Нью-Эйдж, также популярен киртан. <…> И в студиях йоги и даже на стадионах собираются люди, иногда тысячи людей, которые поют Харе Кришна и другие вещи. Но у этих людей нет преданности Кришне, они не хотят предаться Ему. Для них это что-то духовное, как они считают. Для них духовное – это то, что доставляет радость их психике, их уму. Тот же эффект они получают, вступая в недозволенные половые отношения, употребляя интоксикации. Причём чаще всего эти люди вегетарианцы, они не едят мясо.

Поэтому настоящий киртан – это шраванам-киртанам. Это слушание и повторение. Мы сможем чисто повторять киртан только тогда, когда будем слушать из уст чистого преданного о том, кто такой Кришна, кто такие мы, какова связь между нами и зачем мы поём Харе Кришна. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада и другие ачарьи проводили программы не просто киртана, а шраванам-киртанам. Необходимо вначале слушать о Кришне, о том, что Кришна является Верховной Личностью Бога. По этой причине я даю лекции по Вишну-сахасранаме, где описываются качества Кришны как Верховной Личности Бога.

Если мы будем проводить киртан без шраваны, то мы превратимся в сахаджиев или майавади. И под слушанием подразумевается прежде всего слушание ачарьев. Для нас таким ачарьей является Шрила Прабхупада. Шрила Прабхупада рассказывал философию Гиты и Бхагаватам. И прослушав лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, вы увидите, что он не стремился как-то развлечь публику рассказами, смешными историями, чтобы все посмеялись, чтобы всем было приятно. Он стремился прежде всего обучать людей науке о Боге, бхагавад таттва вигьянам. А также он говорил прямо и таким образом, чтобы люди избавлялись от своих заблуждений и привязанностей к этому материальному миру, и чтобы у них развивалась привязанность к Кришне.

Истории или лилы предназначены для освобождённых душ. Этим занимаются также псевдопреданные, которые пытаются обмануть или убедить себя, что они уже освобождены. На самом деле они не хотят предаваться и отрекаться от своих привязанностей. То же самое относится к ИСККОН: если проводится киртан без подобной шраваны, то со временем всё деградирует. В некоторых случаях это уже произошло. И тогда будут просто профессиональные киртании. Профессиональные певцы, которые красиво поют, будут ездить по миру, участвовать в разных семинарах, проводить киртаны. Они будут приезжать, у них красивый голос, они будут петь, а люди будут оплачивать их билеты. Иначе как они будут содержать свои семьи, если люди не будут платить им? То есть им платят за то, чтобы они пели Харе Кришна. И они хорошо выполняют свою работу. Они очень красиво поют. Но никто не спрашивает, какие у них стандарты духовной жизни, какова их садхана, повторяют ли они 16 кругов, прочитали ли они все книги Прабхупады, строго ли они следуют четырём регулирующим принципам. Никто не задаёт им такие вопросы, достаточно того, что они красиво поют. Это уже отклонение от чистого преданного служения.

Фрагмент лекции «Смирение и киртан»

http://bvks.ru/reader/articles/kirtan_bez_shravany/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Очень вдохновило интервью Махараджа по поводу проведения ягьи, самскар и Варнашрамы в ИСККОН.
К сожалению, не нашла его в Ютюбе, поэтому ссылка вконтакте:
https://vk.com/wall344344163_879

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Провокации и оффтоп удалены.

----------


## Амира

*Обман под вывеской религии*

    Опубликовано 8 апреля 2019


Есть обоснованные опасения, что современный ИСККОН не совсем подходит тем, кто действительно хочет постичь Абсолютную Истину. В начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится о том, что нужно отличать реальность от иллюзии для блага всех. И те люди, которые разочаровались в материальном, главным образом такие люди приступают к поиску Высшей Истины. Конечно, Движение Господа Чайтаньи должно быть обращено к каждому. Обращаться к каждому означает нести людям нектар, который они вечно жаждут.

Это представление о том, что нужно обращаться к каждому, означает взывать к их желаниям спать, есть, заниматься сексом и обороняться. Бизнесмены-материалисты пытаются апеллировать к материальным желаниям людей. К примеру, они рекламируют машины, говоря: «Если вы купите машину этой марки, это исполнит ваше желание!» Таким образом они обращаются к потенциальным клиентам. «Если вы будете пользоваться нашей зубной пастой, то ваши зубы станут белоснежными». Политики также пытаются привлечь на свою сторону потенциальных избирателей. «Голосуйте за меня, я сделаю вас счастливыми!» Все эти попытки апеллировать к людям популярны, но в конечном итоге они являются обманом, поскольку они не могу дать людям истинного нектара – преданного служения Кришне, которого люди всегда жаждут.

Обычно человек принимает сознание Кришны, когда он испытывает отвращение к попыткам обрести материальное счастье. Материалисты говорят одно, но имеют в виду другое. В том, что они говорят, нет глубины. Они подобны животным, которые стремятся удовлетворять свои чувства. Если мы, как Движение, будем апеллировать к каким-то низменным инстинктам людей, вместо того чтобы взывать к высокому, то не они будут подниматься на наш уровень сознания Кришны, а мы будем опускаться на их уровень.

Читая книги Шрилы Прабхупады, мы можем понять, насколько они жизненно важны, понятны и абсолютно истинны. Его послание также очень требовательно. Нет азартным играм! Нет незаконному сексу! Нет мясоедению! Нет одурманивающим веществам! Нет чувственным наслаждениям! Это непопулярное послание.

Если кто-то попытается стать мэром, например, Нижнего Новгорода и будет привлекать сторонников следующими принципами: «Никаких азартных игр! Никакого незаконного секса! Никакого мясоедения! Никаких одурманивающих веществ!», то такой человек не получит ни одного голоса (смех в зале). Может быть, несколько. Может быть, несколько преданных. Я не вполне уверен, что все преданные за него проголосуют (смех в зале). Надеюсь, что по крайней мере некоторые проголосуют.

Как мы можем дать сознание Кришны людям, которые целенаправленно движутся в ад?

матир на кришне паратах свато ва
митхо ’бхипадйета гриха-вратанам
аданта-гобхир вишатам тамисрам
пунах пунаш чарвита-чарвананам

[«Шримад-Бхагаватам», 7.5.30]

Людям, которые являются приверженцами чувственных наслаждений, которые ни в какую не хотят быть сознающими Кришну? Один из способов заключается в том, чтобы пытаться апеллировать к их материальным желаниям. К примеру, говоря им: «Практикуя сознание Кришны, вы получите много денег, материальный успех и т. д.». Существует опасность такой компромиссной презентации сознания Кришны. Мы перестаем нести истину в ее чистом, первозданном виде, как это делал Шрила Прабхупада и предыдущие ачарьи. Мы опускаемся на материальный уровень, которому свойственна недалекость ума, лицемерие и так далее. Все это в начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам» названо кайтава-дхармой, то есть обманом под вывеской религией.

Совершенно очевидно, что если мы будем проповедовать сознание Кришны в чистом виде, то мы не привлечем столько последователей, как если бы мы проповедовали аюрведу, которая дает хорошее здоровье, или астрологию, которая помогает обрести удачу, или что-то юмористическое.

Те, кто, проповедует аюрведу, астрологию или шутки, не могут сказать о том, что они говорят об Абсолютной Истине, о которой Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите». Шрила Прабхупада назвал «Бхагавад-гиту» – «Бхагавад-гитой как она есть». Это подлинное понимание «Бхагавад-гиты». Оно заключается в том, что необходимо предаться Кришне.

Бхакти Викаша Свами, фрагмент лекции «Россия и конец невинности» (42:25 – 54:09)

Рекомендуем прослушать лекцию полностью.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Татуировки у преданных: осквернение культуры всей сампрадаи*

опубликовано 5 ноября 2018

https://bvks.ru/reader/articles/tatuirovki_u_predannyh/

Преданные живут здесь с идеей о мирной общине. Преданные могут жить вместе жизнью в преданности. Вы можете насыщать друг друга, помогать прогрессировать в преданном служении. Предполагается, что здесь нет влияния (грубого влияния) материалистического образа жизни. Все Международное Общество Сознания Кришны предназначено, чтобы создавать в храмах, ашрамах, общинах атмосферу, в которой каждый сможет практиковать сознание Кришны. _Анукулйена кришнану шиланам_ («Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» 1.1.11) — практиковать сознание Кришны в благоприятной атмосфере, взращивать наши чувства к Кришне, таким образом в нас все больше проявляется склонность служить Ему. 

Если в подобной атмосфере происходит что-то неблагоприятное, и этому позволяют случиться, это портит атмосферу.

Для примера: недавно мне рассказали, что в Маяпуре объявили, что в общину приехал татуировщик. Всем было объявлено, что можно воспользоваться услугами татуировщика. И одна бравая дама сказала, что это очень хорошо. 

В сознание Кришны проникают все эти тату и подобные вещи. Такие телесные украшения — вещи низкого класса. Когда мы приходим в сознание Кришны, то хотим жить более возвышенно.

«Да это же что-то незначительное …» И вот мы видим на киртане парней, играющих на мридангах, и у них на руках - кинжал и змея. Татуировки с кинжалом и змеей распространены. Это подражание западным киртаниям. 

Это же вроде такая мелочь… Но это не рекомендовано шастрой, это вне традиции, эта мелочь, которая привносит немного телесного сознания. Конечно, украшение тела разрешено в ведической культуре, особенно для грихастх. Самое лучшее украшение для тела — это тилака, это духовное украшение. Грихастхи могут носить хорошие дхоти, сари, по случаю — ювелирные украшения. Много всего. Все это в соответствии с культурой, которую Кришна дал нам, ведической культурой Кришны.

Может быть, это относительно незначительный пример. А может и не незначительный. Маяпур — это земля Чайтаньи Махапрабху, и туда приезжают разные люди. Маяпур окружен большим количеством Гаудия-матхов, здесь госаи, госвами из Навадвипы, бабаджи. Люди, приходя в ИСККОН, думают: "О, здесь все самое лучшее!" 

Это путь Вайшнава. Вы не можете быть правильным вайшнавом как минимум из-за того, что на вашем плече - татуировка с кинжалом и змеей. Может так случиться, что мы начнем осквернять всю культуру сампрадаи.

Это лишь один пример. Их можно привести много. Сознание Кришны широко распространяется по миру. Мы должны показывать наилучший образ жизни. И может быть много отклонений, как персональных, так и групповых, самых разных. Тогда что вы делаете? Указываете на это. И что происходит? Ничего! (Махарадж смеется — ред.). Все просто продолжается. Все просто продолжается…"

_Бхакти Викаша Свами
Фрагмент лекции «Discrepancies, Deviations, and Intense Devotional Service»
Вся лекция пока не переведена на русский язык_

----------


## Амира

*Почему преданные не жалуются на заблудших лидеров, пока не стало слишком поздно*




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HV84HfWsSqM

----------


## Амира

*Садху – это не тот, кто развлекает публику.*

----------


## Амира



----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> *Татуировки у преданных: осквернение культуры всей сампрадаи*


тату (особенно с хной) - ещё ничего... но и пирсинг тоже преданные делают - 



> В США Георгий Аистов встретил главу вайшнавов Шрилу Говинду Махараджа в США во время одного из его мировых проповеднических туров. Покоренный личностью Шрилы Гурудева, Свами Авадхут вернулся в Россию в 1996 году и начал активную проповедь. Ему удалось собрать группу единомышленников, и уже через шесть-семь лет о Шриле Говинде Махарадже в России и странах ближнего зарубежья узнали тысячи людей.
> Между делом, решив продемонстрировать друзьям как можно быстро и выгодно организовать новый бизнес, Авадхут Свами открыл первый на Горбушке пирсинг-клуб. 
> https://planetaseminarov.ru/people/svami-avadkhut.html


кстати, если почитаете астролог джйотиш, то они советуют делать пирсинг, к примеру. ;-) возможно и тату так же. есть даже тату делают - пищут имена Бога прям на всём теле... это может быть даже Харе Кришна Харе Рама... это грех?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> кстати, если почитаете астролог джйотиш, то они советуют ...


Кстати, это - подраздел форума "Духовные учителя". 




> возможно и тату так же


Ваше "возможно" означает одно: вы не знаете. В этом случае надо попросту слушать тех, кто знает. Бхакти Викаша Свами ясно сказал про татуировки: это осквернение культуры _всей сампрадайи_. Однако вы слова гуру игнорируете. 





> пишут имена Бога прям на всём теле... это может быть даже Харе Кришна Харе Рама... это грех?


В Индии что только в разных сектах не делают, и что теперь.  
Татуирование болезненно, погружает в телесное сознание. 

Следуя по стопам Гаудия-Вайшнавов, ученики Шрилы Прабхупады,  чтобы помнить, что тело - храм Вишну, ежедневно после омовения отмечают тело *тилаками* из гопи-чанданы. Еще деревянными штампиками ставят* гопи-чанданой* святые имена. Чем еще украшаются Вайшнавы для Кришны, гуру ясно сказал: *сари, дхоти, ювелирные украшения*. 

В древности гуру мог выжечь на теле ученика какие-то знаки принадлежности его духовной семье. Но это - по указанию гуру. Если люди сегодня татуируются сами ради эпатажа и чем в голову взбредет,  это не имеет никакого отношения к умонастроению ученика. Действия без благословений гуру бессмысленны.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Кстати, это - подраздел форума "Духовные учителя". 
> 
> 
> Ваше "возможно" означает одно: вы не знаете.


Понятно, что не знает. Поэтому она вопрос и задала

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Гуру ведь рассказал, как правильно украшаться.
Но да, он привел в пример обычные наколки, а возник вопрос про тематические.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Я хочу привести пример Индрадьюмны Свами, которого никто из вас не знает лично. Он выходит каждый день, может не каждый, но наверно 200 дней по меньшей мере, на харинама-санкиртану, организуя фестивали. Он подвергся критике за то, что в его группе явно слишком много смешивания мужчин и женщин. На самом деле нет. Я посещал его программу. На харинама-санкиртане мужчины и женщины вместе, но в лагере очень строго отдельно. Посмотрите, он выходит день за днем, день за днем, воспевая святые имена на пляжах Польши летом. Он заболел меланомой, раком кожи, от постоянного нахождения на солнце, от которой он, к счастью, излечивается сейчас. Но если вы только и говорите: «Посмотрите, как много женщин!»…
Я просто хочу привести в качестве примера того, кого подвергают сильной критике, и это кажется несправедливым. Критика может быть. И может быть, это хорошо, что люди не считают, что каждый может просто окружить себя множеством красивых женщин. Но вы должны также видеть, что он делает. Если вы думаете: «Под именем вайшнавизма я могу быть санньяси и иметь много красивых женщин рядом, но не делать того, что он делает», а это проповедь посредством фестивалей, проповедь харинамой в течение многих лет, в течение всей его жизни… Никто больше такого не делает. Итак, вы должны видеть.
И потом, если кто-то видит, что что-то выходит из-под контроля, он может вежливо поговорить с ним, или он со своей стороны может объяснить все. Но суть в том, что он отдал свою жизнь, и он продолжает в своем пожилом возрасте распространять святое имя, устраивая фестивали, распространяя книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Это нужно видеть, не так ли? Лучше увидеть, что он организовал все это не для того, чтобы окружить себя красивыми женщинами. Не в этом суть его проповеди. Они пришли, привлекшись этой программой. Они хотят выходить на харинамы, одетые в яркие сари. Вы что, хотите одеть их в старые рваные сари и отправить на харинаму? Конечно же нет. Они надевают свои лучшие сари.
Итак, это пример того, кто четко продолжает трудиться очень тяжело, делает что-то позитивное для Чайтаньи Махапрабху и подвергается критике. А в конце жизни мы все должны будем пойти к Прабхупаде. Мы пойдем к Прабхупаде и скажем: «Ну, я организовывал харинама-фестивали всю свою жизнь. И да, может быть, я что-то не совсем правильно делал». Или вы будете тем, кто пойдет к Прабхупаде и скажет: «Да, я критиковал всех всю свою жизнь и ничего больше не делал». Как вы думаете, Прабхупада будет доволен?

Бхакти Викаша Свами
«Не просто критикуйте, делайте что-то», 14 февраля 2020

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Послание преданным России
Записано 7 апреля 2021 в Веллоре, Тамил Наду, Индия

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Коронавирус: почему Индия пострадала так сильно?
https://youtu.be/pinpbVjEc5M

----------


## Махабхарата дас

НАША БОЛЕЗНЬ НАХОДИТСЯ НА СЕРЬЕЗНОЙ СТАДИИ
Итак, первая привычка людей, во всем добивающихся успеха: вставать рано утром, принимать омовение, посещать мангала-арати, очень внимательно повторять святое имя и слушать «Шримад-Бхагаватам», погружая свой ум в эту философию.
Есть много преданных, которые не живут в храме, а живут дома, но процесс слушания должен продолжаться независимо ни от чего. Не следуя этому процессу, невозможно достичь какого-либо продвижения. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: «Я успешно проповедую сознание Кришны, поскольку очень внимательно слушал своего духовного учителя». И именно это качество отметил Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати в своем ученике Абхае Чаране.
Мы должны изучить эту философию и научиться применять ее в своей жизни, мы должны ясно понимать, в чем заключается наша конечная цель. Самбандха, абхидейа и прайоджана. Самбхандха — это понимание своих взаимоотношений с Кришной, абхидейа означает — как научиться действовать в соответствии с этими взаимоотношениями, и прайоджана — высшая цель, любовь к Кришне и возвращение домой, к Богу.
Наш ум — величайший обманщик, поэтому мы должны постоянно слушать об этом, что Кришна — Верховный повелитель и наслаждающийся, поскольку мы привыкли себя считать повелителями и наслаждающимися. Считать себя Богом — это безумие и абсолютная глупость.
Аксиома, не требующая доказательств: Бог — это Кришна, а мы никогда не сможем стать Богом. Но мы такие глупцы и негодяи, что считаем, что мы — Бог. Если мы не будем регулярно слушать, что Кришна — Бог, тогда мы будем считать себя Богом. Наша болезнь находится на серьезной стадии, мы принимаем материальный мир за то место, где можно наслаждаться. Это просто безумие.

Е. С. Бхакти Викаша Свами, лекция № 4, Как прогрессировать в сознании Кришны, 1998 год

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

События в России и Украине. Лекция записана 24 февраля 2022 в Веллуру, Тамил Наду, Индия

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Патриотическая проповедь в России

https://youtu.be/RLB1fOLKxDw

----------


## Пудов Андрей

*К сожалению, это стало обычаем в некоторых храмах ИСККОН.*


> Если мы действительно серьезны в духовной жизни, то мы должны сознавать грязь в нашем сердце. Мы слышали этот термин  – «чистый преданный». Чистый преданный – это тот, чье сердце наполнено чистой любовью к Кришне. Чистый означает, что у него нет грязи в сердце. Грязь в сердце значит материальные желания. Среди всевозможных материальных желаний – желание похоти, то есть сексуальных наслаждений и всего, что этому сопутствует, то есть хираньякашипу: деньги, роскошная мебель, постель. Хиранья – золото. Кашипу также означает – мягкая хорошая постель.
> 
> Садху обычно не спят на постелях. Они ведут очень простую жизнь, стараясь освободиться от чувственных желаний. Не нужно думать, что если вы просто спите на полу, вы освободитесь от этих желаний. Многие садху подвергают себя суровой аскезе. Даже сейчас есть много садху, которые практикуют суровую аскезу. Они могут держать вытянутую руку много лет. Или они могут встать и дать обет никогда не садиться. Очень суровые аскезы. Но даже этого не достаточно, чтобы избавиться от желания похоти. Тем не менее, человек должен стараться. Нужно стараться, и позитивный процесс избавления от вожделения – это собственно процесс, метод сознания Кришны.
> 
> Часто преданные задают мне вопросы, такие как «Как я могу…» И после этого – разные вариации. «Как я могу избавиться от материальных желаний?» «Как я могу быть более искренним?» «Как я могу быть более решительным?» Вопрос «Как я могу?..» И общий ответ на все эти вопросы: следовать процессу преданного служения, бхакти-садхане. Метод дан Самим Верховным Господом, чтобы мы могли очиститься. Как же нам избавиться от материальных желаний? Следовать процессу преданного служения. Это очистит нас. Вы можете подумать: ведь я уже следую этому процессу столько лет, и по-прежнему у меня – материальные желания. Ну, хорошо, продолжай следовать. Продолжай следовать, и нет лучшего метода! Вы можете подумать: «Ну, мой прогресс очень медленный». Тем не менее, продолжай идти!
> 
> Посмотри, если есть какие-то изъяны, может быть, ты совершаешь какие-то ошибки в следовании процессу, не следуя ему правильно. Процесс садханы описан в «Нектаре преданности», Шрила Прабхупада ссылается здесь на него в своем комментарии. Шрила Прабхупада дал подзаголовок в «Нектаре преданности»: «Полноценная наука бхакти-йоги». Наука значит, что если мы следуем, то мы получим результат. Конечно, нет стопроцентной гарантии, все зависит от милости Кришны. Но Кришна дал Свою милость в форме правил и ограничений, и если мы следуем им, то Кришна будет доволен. Мы не можем заставить Кришну быть довольным, однако Он дал нам этот метод и Он сообщает нам, что Он доволен тем, что мы следуем.
> 
> Шрила Рупа Госвами приводит много примеров из шастр, примеров того, как Кришна доволен теми, кто следует этому пути. Например, когда человек танцует перед Божеством. Приводится пример одной девушки, которая танцевала перед Божеством, и Кришна был очень доволен ею. Итак, Кришна доволен этим.
> ...


6 марта 2017.

----------

